# Clomid round 3 anyone else?



## Noele0002

Hello ladies!

Today I started my 3rd round of Clomid 50mg days 5-9. I have been TTC for over 20 months and am starting to get seriously impatient. 

First round of Clomid ended with a BFN. We did 50mg days 3-7. My cycle was 29 days long (usually have a 30/31 day cycle). The only side effects I had were extreme hotflashes. I also started at 8dpo (I've never spotted before). I had two positive OPKS 5 days apart... One on cycle day 14 and one on cycle day 19. So I have no clue when/if I ovulated that cycle.

Second round of Clomid was very strange! I took Clomid 50mg days 5-9. No hotflashes or any other type of symptoms. On cycle day 14 AF showed up!!! I could not believe it. That has never happened to me before and I've never even heard of that happening. So it was a complete waste because I did not have enough time to ovulate or anything :-( 

3rd round of Clomid starts today and I am praying for a normal full length cycle!!! Hopefully ending with a BFP  We will have to wait and see but they do always say that the third time is the charm! 

Well anyone else who is currently taking Clomid and wants to wait out the cycle with me pls join in  I like having cycle buddies to talk to!


----------



## Jillie89

I just did my third cycle of clomid 300mg this month. All times before that on lower dosages never worked to make me ovulate (have done 7 cycles in total). I am CD16 today and last 2 cycles I ovulated on CD18... so playing the waiting game... hoping 3rd time actually is the charm :)


----------



## Noele0002

Yay! I will keep my fingers crossed for you  I'm only on CD 6 so I have a long ways to go lol. Do you do any kind of monitoring? Ultrasounds and etc? I'm on my 3rd round of Clomid and my doctor still has not done any kind of monitoring... Not even to see if I actually ovulate or if Clomid 50mg works! I'm so frustrated. I had to call her and ask if we could do a progesterone day 21 blood work to confirm ovulation. I need a new doctor asap! Oh and yesterday she "forgot" to order my prescription with the pharmacy for my Clomid. I didn't get a hold of her until the clinic was almost closed. Lol sorry need to vent apparently. Anyways good luck! What kind of OPKs do you use?


----------



## jellybeanxx

I'm 7dpo on my 3rd round (details in my signature). I got AF at 9dpo last cycle so really want the next couple of days to go quickly so I can know if it's worked!
I haven't had any monitoring either, plus my GP just prescribed me 3 more cycles whilst I wait for our fertility clinic referral to go through.


----------



## Jillie89

Noele0002 said:


> Yay! I will keep my fingers crossed for you  I'm only on CD 6 so I have a long ways to go lol. Do you do any kind of monitoring? Ultrasounds and etc? I'm on my 3rd round of Clomid and my doctor still has not done any kind of monitoring... Not even to see if I actually ovulate or if Clomid 50mg works! I'm so frustrated. I had to call her and ask if we could do a progesterone day 21 blood work to confirm ovulation. I need a new doctor asap! Oh and yesterday she "forgot" to order my prescription with the pharmacy for my Clomid. I didn't get a hold of her until the clinic was almost closed. Lol sorry need to vent apparently. Anyways good luck! What kind of OPKs do you use?

Only monitoring I get is CD23 bloods to check for ovulation and then see my OBGYN after for results... we are taking it one month at a time. You can go to a GP and ask for a blood test to check for ovulation - my OBGYN does mine for me, but one time I needed a GP to authorise one because by OBGYN was away. 

I didn't use OPKs the past cycles at all - this time I am using just the ovuplan ovulation dip strips. They haven't detected my LH surge yet, but I test each afternoon at the same time, so this arve I am hoping to get a positive on it seeming my temp has dipped today just like it has the last 2 cycles. FX...


----------



## Noele0002

Well lots of luck ladies! Keep me posted on how everything turns out this cycle! I'm only on cycle 7 so I have a long ways to go! Starting some new books this week so hopefully that keeps me busy


----------



## Jillie89

Big fat smiley on my digital OPK last night and on the test line darker than control line on my cheapy OPK strip too! :happydance: If I am this happy about ovulation, cannot imagine how excited I will be when we get a very low awaited positive pregnancy test haha.


----------



## star25

Hi all, can I join?

On CD10 today of taking clomid 100mg 2-6, my plan is to BD every other day from today, On monday CD13 ive got a scan to check the clomid is working and they will arrange progesterone test too, fingers crossed its working!

I don't seem to have had any side effects, just today ive had some twinges low down in the middle, hoping this is a good sign!

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Jillie89

star25 said:


> Hi all, can I join?
> 
> On CD10 today of taking clomid 100mg 2-6, my plan is to BD every other day from today, On monday CD13 ive got a scan to check the clomid is working and they will arrange progesterone test too, fingers crossed its working!
> 
> I don't seem to have had any side effects, just today ive had some twinges low down in the middle, hoping this is a good sign!
> 
> Good luck everyone :)

Hey :) Glad to hear you get no side effects on the clomid. I am on 300mg and get this weird sensation that my body is bouncing when I sit or lie down. 

Hope this round of clomid works for you too :)


----------



## star25

Morning all, I'm just wondering if the side effects will start now as im on 5th day after taking it, last time I had 3 rounds of 50mg from gp with no monitoring while waiting to see fs, I had the worst ovary pain but had a 50 day cycle and then 2 34 day cycles, I think I had more side effects on 50mg! 
I'm getting scared for Monday that the scan isn't going to show anything, really trying to stay positive without getting my hopes up too much ,I hate the disappointment if it doesnt work! 
How is everyone else feeling today? Xx


----------



## Prayerful

Hi! I'm on my third and final round of Clomid 50mg. Never had any side effects before, but this month had hot flashes and an unexplainably thin lining (estrogen level was super high so it should have been good). If this cycle is a bust I go to just injectables next cycle. I had an IUI on Feb 12. There were 3 follies and 200 mil sperm post wash with at least half motile. Praying this cycle works! I'm going to try to hold out to test until Feb 26 but we'll see if I make it that long! :winkwink:

Congratulations on O Jillie! Good luck everyone!


----------



## star25

Hi prayer, Your iui sounds really positive! Hope you get your bfp x


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Today I started my 3rd round of Clomid 50mg days 5-9. I have been TTC for over 20 months and am starting to get seriously impatient.
> 
> First round of Clomid ended with a BFN. We did 50mg days 3-7. My cycle was 29 days long (usually have a 30/31 day cycle). The only side effects I had were extreme hotflashes. I also started at 8dpo (I've never spotted before). I had two positive OPKS 5 days apart... One on cycle day 14 and one on cycle day 19. So I have no clue when/if I ovulated that cycle.
> 
> Second round of Clomid was very strange! I took Clomid 50mg days 5-9. No hotflashes or any other type of symptoms. On cycle day 14 AF showed up!!! I could not believe it. That has never happened to me before and I've never even heard of that happening. So it was a complete waste because I did not have enough time to ovulate or anything :-(
> 
> 3rd round of Clomid starts today and I am praying for a normal full length cycle!!! Hopefully ending with a BFP  We will have to wait and see but they do always say that the third time is the charm!
> 
> Well anyone else who is currently taking Clomid and wants to wait out the cycle with me pls join in  I like having cycle buddies to talk to!

I finished cycle 2 of 100 mg of clomid on days 5-9 one my first and 2nd rounds of clomid. (why did you change the days you took yours?) 
I didn't even test with a hpt my first round because immediately I started getting cramps for like 2 weeks. 

2nd cycle finished on jan 23rd and my hubby and i felt so pressured from trying all the time and he couldn't really perform. He said it really takes the fun out of it and it was hard for him to do anything so I also saw i had 2 positives but he wasn't feeling the mood so think i missed my shot on that 2nd opk+ i got last month. 

Here's the kicker....i was supposed to start AF this week on Tuesday-Wed but haven't and have tested BFN. I don't get it. I usually am on a 29 day cycle and currently I am on CD33. I am so irritated! I have had this pain just a dull one on my ride side for over a week and I feel like AF is coming but she hasn't shown up! 

I will be happy to be your cycle buddy & feel free to PM me with any questions about TTC. What OPK's are you using?


----------



## tundralife2

Jillie89 said:


> Big fat smiley on my digital OPK last night and on the test line darker than control line on my cheapy OPK strip too! :happydance: If I am this happy about ovulation, cannot imagine how excited I will be when we get a very low awaited positive pregnancy test haha.

Yay! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## tundralife2

tundralife2 said:


> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> Big fat smiley on my digital OPK last night and on the test line darker than control line on my cheapy OPK strip too! :happydance: If I am this happy about ovulation, cannot imagine how excited I will be when we get a very low awaited positive pregnancy test haha.
> 
> Yay! Fingers crossed for you!!Click to expand...

Hey when do you usually BD? Will you BD everyday once you get a positive OPK or every other day? I get so confused. I am thinking I am going to be sneaky this month (if I start) and stay away from my DH until I know I am getting a positive so that he will be in the mood! :happydance: He freaked out from pressure last month :growlmad:


----------



## Jillie89

We are kind of following the sperm meets egg plans suggestion on when getting a positive OPK. After AF we BD every second day. This round we BD the day we got the OPK and the 2 days after, so 3 consecutive days. Then we have a day off and BD once more just in case. Every second day we have been told is enough, but we thought we weren't going to take the risk of missing the egg with the positive OPK. As for DH being in the mood - he always is... its me that is never in the mood.


----------



## Noele0002

Jillie- Yay for the smiley face opk  I get really excited when I see that smiley face too!! Good luck and hope you dtd a bunch!

Star25- Welcome! I hope you scan goes well! 

Prayerful- Wishing you the best of luck and hope you get your bfp on the 26th 

Tundralife2- I switched to days 5-9 because my doctor was unreachable until cd 4 both times when I called to get another prescription. I'm in the process of switching doctors because I don't think mine is a good fit for me. Also, I use Clearblue digital OPKs and I just started bbt temping but I'm still trying to figure it out. My temps look like they are all over the place so I'm not sure if that will be helpful! 

Afm, I am on CD 10 and finished my round of Clomid. I experienced the hotflashes and since CD 7 through today and I have more CM than I can ever remember having (tmi sorry) somedays its creamy/lotion-like and somedays its slippery/Ewcm... This makes me extremely happy because last two cycles on Clomid I was dried up and figured it was because of the Clomid. Hoping to get a positive opk with in the next few days  

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## star25

Hi all, scan went well, have 2 follicles on right side measuring 17mm and 22mm and 1 on left but that was only 13mm
FS thinks I will ovulate in the next day or 2 from the biggest one and will do a blood test next weds to hopefully confirm this, im having ovulation like pain on right side too so should be tomorrow or weds - yay!!

So far we have BD days 10 and 12 and going to do tomorrow am as doing every other day but I don't want to miss out day 15 in case thats ovulation day! I think I'll do the morning of day 14 and then late afternoon of day 15 so its more like a day and a half between - I really think im thinking too much about this but I have to have a plan!!

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## cazfay

Hi all, 

Hope it's okay to jump in. I am new to LTTTC, but not to TTC unfortunately! It's been 2.5 years, and I'm 4th round of 100mg clomid. OV is this week so here we go again... My hot flashes have been really bad this 4th time.

We are doing every day as every other didn't work this time so hubby agreed to daily. I'm on carrot & grapefruit juice and trying pre-see this month for the first time.


----------



## star25

Hi caz, its so hard all the waiting isn't it, waiting to take the clomid - waiting to ovulate - waiting for scan -waiting for BFP or AF

Are you being monitored? Im only monitored for this cycle then have enough clomid for 5 more cycles, hopefully wont need it!

Ive had a few nights where I feel quite hot but not really hot flushes, apart from that I seem to be ok

What CD are you on? Good luck :) x


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Jillie- Yay for the smiley face opk  I get really excited when I see that smiley face too!! Good luck and hope you dtd a bunch!
> 
> Star25- Welcome! I hope you scan goes well!
> 
> Prayerful- Wishing you the best of luck and hope you get your bfp on the 26th
> 
> Tundralife2- I switched to days 5-9 because my doctor was unreachable until cd 4 both times when I called to get another prescription. I'm in the process of switching doctors because I don't think mine is a good fit for me. Also, I use Clearblue digital OPKs and I just started bbt temping but I'm still trying to figure it out. My temps look like they are all over the place so I'm not sure if that will be helpful!
> 
> Afm, I am on CD 10 and finished my round of Clomid. I experienced the hotflashes and since CD 7 through today and I have more CM than I can ever remember having (tmi sorry) somedays its creamy/lotion-like and somedays its slippery/Ewcm... This makes me extremely happy because last two cycles on Clomid I was dried up and figured it was because of the Clomid. Hoping to get a positive opk with in the next few days
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

Noell0002 I hope that you get your positive OPK then your BFP!!!! AF showed today so no preggers for me this month. I guess I am glad that at least I did finally start but this time it's very painful and extreme cramping. I know in just a few days all will be fine too. I have noticed more cervical mucous as well and am hoping once I start my 3rd round in a few days that it won't dry me up this time. I will try the OPK's that you are using. I was using the first response ones that my doc recommended but I have trouble reading them and I dont know about anyone else but seemed like I was getting a couple of positives throughout my cycle. That's weird. Has anyone else EVER experienced that with clomid? Anyways, keeping my fxd for all on this thread!!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## cazfay

Hi star25 thanks for your reply. It feels like one loooong waiting game! 

I was monitored at 50mg.. no reaction. Upped to 100mg and they said it had worked so sent me off with enough clomid for 3 more cycles and this is my last. They said I have to go back if no BFP this month. I'm CD 18 (still getting to grips with all the lingo so thing that's cycle day?:) But I have PCOS, 31-35 cycles and OV late so it's all this week for me. 

Good you are not get the flushes. Have you had any other side effects? What CD are you on? Finger crossed for you!


----------



## cazfay

Just noticed all my typo's will have to read before I post next time! LOL


----------



## star25

My typings normally terrible,especially when on my phone! 
I'm on day 13 today, my cycles without Clomid are between 35 and 75 days apart but normally 50, be so strange to hopefully have a short cycle! I'm getting some ovulation pains but not really any other side effects unless constipation is one?!

Talking about the dryness ladies it really helps to drink lots of water, the day I want to bd I drink loads andit really helps my cm! 
Xx


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife2- Sry to hear AF showed! But good luck for this next cycle of Clomid! I've got my FX'd for you  Also, I love the Clearblue digital OPKs before then I don't have to read any lines because I have a hard time reading them too. As far as the multiple positive OPKs go... I did experience that my first round of Clomid. I got a smiley face on CD 14 then another smiley face on CD 19. Everything I've read on the internet suggested that my body geared up to ovulate but did not release the egg and then tried again on CD 19. Everything I read also suggested that you should go off of the second positive opk because your body would not send another LH surge if you had already ovulated. Sorry if that was confusing to you. I tried my best to explain. What CD's did you get positive OPKs?


Star25- I do plan on drinking a ton more water this week. I was thinking about trying the mucinex thing to help thin out cm... Anyone else try this? Did it work?


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Tundralife2- Sry to hear AF showed! But good luck for this next cycle of Clomid! I've got my FX'd for you  Also, I love the Clearblue digital OPKs before then I don't have to read any lines because I have a hard time reading them too. As far as the multiple positive OPKs go... I did experience that my first round of Clomid. I got a smiley face on CD 14 then another smiley face on CD 19. Everything I've read on the internet suggested that my body geared up to ovulate but did not release the egg and then tried again on CD 19. Everything I read also suggested that you should go off of the second positive opk because your body would not send another LH surge if you had already ovulated. Sorry if that was confusing to you. I tried my best to explain. What CD's did you get positive OPKs?
> 
> 
> Star25- I do plan on drinking a ton more water this week. I was thinking about trying the mucinex thing to help thin out cm... Anyone else try this? Did it work?

Noelle0002---thank you for your reply and concern! All of us seem to experiece somewhat the same things. I first noticed postive opk on cd13 and then again around cd19 maybe cd20. I really don't know when I ovulate. I just know that I do have monthly cycles, they are generally between 29-30 maybe 31 days between each cycle and I can feel my ovaries working working working. I just don't get preggers. I know I have endometriosis because I've had a lap done and they confirmed it. I am going to take my 100 mg of clomid tonight on cycle day 3-7 instead of the 5-9. This cycle though I experienced really bad pains in my ovaries almost cramping like right after finishing my last clomid pill. I can tell it's doing something for sure!! I will start testing next week and will post my OPK's on here so everyone can see. I may just get over it and buy the CB digital ones if that' easier to read. Just wont buy them why hubby is around LOL 

I really hope this cycle is it for all of us! These mood swings from the clomid are making me crazy!!! :cry:


----------



## star25

Hi, I havent tried anything apartment from drinking more water for cm, I'm too scared to take anything with the Clomid in case it affects it, I know I'm being stupid but I'm a worrier!
I'm on cycle day 16 now, my fs on monday ( day 13) that I should ovulate in a day or 2 so I'm assuming I have now, feeling some ovary twinges and sore boob twinges but otherwise not alot! 
How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## Cutler101

i dont take clomid but i plan to asks my doctor for it . i have irregular cycles from 29-35 days . & dont know if ive been ovulating i get the pains & stuff . this cycle id didnt get a positive and when i did it was a faint one so idk if i missed it or what i wasnt really caring to much loll but imma test soon to see if im pregnant or not im sure im not since me and my SO been ttc for 8/9mnts with NO LUCK . but hoping clomid is a good fit for me . im thinking about taking the HCG shots too .


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife2- I wish you the best of luck this cycle  Keep us posted. 

Cutler101- Welcome  Your doctor will run a bunch of tests before prescribing you Clomid and since you've been TTC for 8/9 months then I would say it is probably a good idea to make an appointment with your doctor. Good luck and I hope you see your BFP before you even have to make that appointment!

Afm, I am on CD 14 today (took Clomid 50mg days 5-9) Just waiting to get a smiley face on my cb digital opk! I'm guessing I will ovulate sometime this weekend. I am so HAPPY because today I have LOTS of EWCM this is the first time since I started Clomid the past 3 cycles. I guess Clomid didn't dry me up this cycle so maybe that is a great sign  who knows though lol we will see!! 

I hope all of you ladies are hanging in there  Keep us all posted with your cycles and as always good luck and babydust!!!


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Tundralife2- I wish you the best of luck this cycle  Keep us posted.
> 
> Cutler101- Welcome  Your doctor will run a bunch of tests before prescribing you Clomid and since you've been TTC for 8/9 months then I would say it is probably a good idea to make an appointment with your doctor. Good luck and I hope you see your BFP before you even have to make that appointment!
> 
> Afm, I am on CD 14 today (took Clomid 50mg days 5-9) Just waiting to get a smiley face on my cb digital opk! I'm guessing I will ovulate sometime this weekend. I am so HAPPY because today I have LOTS of EWCM this is the first time since I started Clomid the past 3 cycles. I guess Clomid didn't dry me up this cycle so maybe that is a great sign  who knows though lol we will see!!
> 
> I hope all of you ladies are hanging in there  Keep us all posted with your cycles and as always good luck and babydust!!!

Noelle0002,
So jealous of you that you are this close to ovulation but I love to live vicariously through others so I am excited as well lol. I am only on CD5 today. Started clomid on Wednesday and after my stupid self double ck'd the mg's on the RX bottle it was only 50mg and not 100mg that my doctor said he put me on! I was like OH NO!! So, I took anyways bc I am not due to go back to the Dr until next Wednesday. I will ask for an increase for my next cycle if this doesn't happen for us this month. You need to get busy this weekend when you get your +OPK. So when do you BD? I mean when you get a positive then when after that? And lastly, what time do you do your OPK testing?


----------



## star25

hi all, on CD17 today, had quite a bit of white cm on day 15 and today (might of had it yesterday but didnt notice as spent most of day sleeping after night shift)

I hope I ovulated, FS after scan on CD13 that I should ovulate in the next day or 2, I don't use OPK's so I just hope I did! will know next thurs after geting progesterone blood results.
Todat had 2 really sharp pains in left ovary area. Don't think this was ovulation though as I had this the week before I started the clomid, it lasted for 2/3 days and was on and off but the sharpest pain I have ever felt in my life, it would be so sudden it would make me jump, one evening my husband even jumped coz I did so much! was going to see DR but then it stopped, im assuming this was a cyst so I'm wondering if this is what I have or could be the small follicle I had on my left ovary dying off??

God I hope we all get BFPS this cycle! xx


----------



## tundralife2

star25 said:


> hi all, on CD17 today, had quite a bit of white cm on day 15 and today (might of had it yesterday but didnt notice as spent most of day sleeping after night shift)
> 
> I hope I ovulated, FS after scan on CD13 that I should ovulate in the next day or 2, I don't use OPK's so I just hope I did! will know next thurs after geting progesterone blood results.
> Todat had 2 really sharp pains in left ovary area. Don't think this was ovulation though as I had this the week before I started the clomid, it lasted for 2/3 days and was on and off but the sharpest pain I have ever felt in my life, it would be so sudden it would make me jump, one evening my husband even jumped coz I did so much! was going to see DR but then it stopped, im assuming this was a cyst so I'm wondering if this is what I have or could be the small follicle I had on my left ovary dying off??
> 
> God I hope we all get BFPS this cycle! xx

Star25- I have experienced that same exact thing before and I did go to my dr and he said it was a cyst. They confirmed it with a US and then i went back a few days later to have another US/Scan to make sure it was going away. He said that the pain is usually when it ruptures. I am always confused with what point in your cycle cysts appear. I think though that they can happen anytime. I'm not sure.I hope you did O though. Maybe if this doesn't happen this time you can get some OPK's and ck. It takes the guess work out of it. I test 2 times per day. :thumbup: I have learned reading through these forums and from other ladies that once you are about to ovulate the surge happens and it goes away after ovulation. I have learned that I can have a +OPK in my morning OPK test and then negative in the afternoon and that's because I've already released by eggie!! Lots and lots of baby dust to us all!! 

:dust:


----------



## Noele0002

Yay! I got a positive OPK this morning  Today is CD 16. Wish me luck with catching the egg!

Tundralife2- That's weird about your doctor ordering the wrong mg. My doctor kind of did the same thing... She told me that first month I would take 50mg then if that didn't work we would try 100mg the second month. And now I'm on my 3rd cycle of Clomid and still at 50mg. If it doesn't work this month than I am going to bag my doctor to up the dosage. Also to answer your questions... I start using OPKs on CD 10 in the afternoon/evenings then on CD 14 I start using OPKs twice a day until I get a positive and I keep using them until I start to get negatives (once in the morning with second morning urine then again in the evening). We usually BD 2 times between CD 4-8 then start bd'ing every other day from CD 8 for a 12 day stretch or until we get a positive opk then we bd the first day we get the positive and the next two following days as well. So we pretty much follow the sperm meets egg plan. But I feel like we've tried everything... There has been cycles where we switched it up and tried bd'ing every day and we still didn't get a BFN or there has been times we tried to limit the amount of times we bd'd in hopes of building up good sperm count. And this cycle we are going to bd twice a day when we get positive opk (which was today) so we bd'd this morning and will bd again tonight then also bd again tomorrow morning and tomorrow night just to try and catch that damn egg!! Lol sorry that was a lot of info... 

I hope we all get our BFP's this cycle!!


----------



## Noele0002

Star25- I really hope you don't have a cyst!! Looks like we will be in our two week wait together  I am on CD 16 today and also think its Oday tonight or tomorrow  

I'm really really really hoping we all get our deserved BFPs this cycle


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Yay! I got a positive OPK this morning  Today is CD 16. Wish me luck with catching the egg!
> 
> Tundralife2- That's weird about your doctor ordering the wrong mg. My doctor kind of did the same thing... She told me that first month I would take 50mg then if that didn't work we would try 100mg the second month. And now I'm on my 3rd cycle of Clomid and still at 50mg. If it doesn't work this month than I am going to bag my doctor to up the dosage. Also to answer your questions... I start using OPKs on CD 10 in the afternoon/evenings then on CD 14 I start using OPKs twice a day until I get a positive and I keep using them until I start to get negatives (once in the morning with second morning urine then again in the evening). We usually BD 2 times between CD 4-8 then start bd'ing every other day from CD 8 for a 12 day stretch or until we get a positive opk then we bd the first day we get the positive and the next two following days as well. So we pretty much follow the sperm meets egg plan. But I feel like we've tried everything... There has been cycles where we switched it up and tried bd'ing every day and we still didn't get a BFN or there has been times we tried to limit the amount of times we bd'd in hopes of building up good sperm count. And this cycle we are going to bd twice a day when we get positive opk (which was today) so we bd'd this morning and will bd again tonight then also bd again tomorrow morning and tomorrow night just to try and catch that damn egg!! Lol sorry that was a lot of info...
> 
> I hope we all get our BFP's this cycle!!

Noele0002---My fx'd are crossed for you!! Yay, exciting you are in you TWW. I am so jealous. I will be there soon enough. I had to break down and buy some cbd opk's today and hubby was there. He didn't say anything. I just said if we are going to have a baby, then we gotta do this. Still not telling him when I'm o'ing because he can't seem to get into it when he thinks we HAVE to do it!! I know, I say you are not a typical man LOL. I feel sorry for him but it's what we have to do. I am feeling positive this will be our month!! I just wish I knew for sure if I really do O with this clomid. I haven't had any monitoring but I do have a DR appt very soon and I will ask about when we can be sent to a RE. I am thinking they are going to want to test DH semen count but I don't know how that will go over with him. :nope:

Well, keep posted if you test!!!


----------



## star25

Hello

Noele - YAY on your positive opk! sending you tons and tons of luck in catching the egg, this better had be our month!

Im pretty sure im 6dpo today and its killing me! Im really trying not to SS but not doing very well, yesterday felt like I was having v v mild period pain and this morning lower back ache and more white cm, I just have to keep reminding myself these are signs of hormones, its too early to be S spotting!

the pain is very rare now but felt like a cyst im glad it was on the left as FS said I would ovulate from the right so dont want anything interfering with that

Tundralife - I know what you mean about not telling DH its tine, I didn't want to for the same reasons but I bhad to plan it as we both work different shifts everyday and its hard to fit it in! Glad to hear you're feeling positive, i'm feeling more positive now than what I was a week ago, I hope you do get some monitoring, it helped me feel better as last year I had 3 unmointored cycles but didn't ovulate so wasn't on the right dose, good idea to talk to your dr about it. Are you on CD8 today?

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cutler101

Well im at my doctors office looking into clomid . Kind of sad a little cause i didnt think i would ever be looking into something like this to get pregnant since i got pregnant naturally twice . Kind of sucks a little .


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- I know how you feel about dh and not telling him when ovulation is. I go back and forth every month on my tactics lol one month I will.just seduce him the old fashioned way around ovulation and the next month I will tell him that we are bd'ing because I am ovulating and I don't want to hear no if's, and's, or but's about it! ;-) Also, I would just call your doctor and ask if you can go in for your 21 day progesterone test to confirm ovulation. It's a lab-only appointment and just a blood test and I'm almost positive your doctor would say yes. I've never had it done but will be getting it done this Friday for the first time on CD 21. I had to call and ask my doctor if we could do it and she said yes. I'm so curious to see what my levels will be at. I'm nervous though... Last night I had a dream that I got my progesterone results back and they were 0.00 and I was so sad. Obviously just a cruel dream but I am keeping my fingers crossed for good levels. Seriously just call your doctor and ask... Anyways good luck to you  I'm curious what cycle day you are on as well?!

Star25- I'm super glad you are feeling more positive about it now!! I have my fingers crossed for all of us and hopefully we all see BFPS this cycle. When is AF due for you? Will you be testing early or waiting? I'm sending you lots and lots of babydust!!!


----------



## Noele0002

Cutler101- Good luck at your doctors appointment and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Cutler101

What kind of health insurance do you ladies have that covers your fertility/infertility ?? My insurance didn't cover it beside the blood work so im thinking about changing insurances but don't know any good ones .


----------



## Noele0002

Cutler101- Most health insurances do NOT cover fertility treatments. But most basic insurance plans will cover the diagnosis. I've been diagnosed recently as unexplained infertility so my insurance sent me a letter saying they will no longer cover any costs/visits/treatments or anything that has to do with my infertility. So now dh and I get to pay out of pocket... Yay! Not! Lol At this point I am pretty much willing to hand over as much money as I need to if it means I will get my BFP.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Just wanted to drop back into this thread to say I got my BFP on the third cycle! 
I hope it's third time lucky for all you ladies too. Best of luck! xxx


----------



## Prayerful

Congrats Jelly!

AFM: I poas'd on Friday to see if the trigger was out of my system yet and got a negative. I am supposed to get a blood test tomorrow but I can tell AF is already on her way. Probably won't fully hit until tomorrow or Wednesday though. I'm so disappointed. And to top it all off, another friend just called to tell me she is pregnant. She got married after me and started trying well after me. It is so hard to pretend to be excited for her when all I want to do is cry.

Good luck to everyone else who is still in the running...


----------



## tundralife2

Prayerful said:


> Congrats Jelly!
> 
> AFM: I poas'd on Friday to see if the trigger was out of my system yet and got a negative. I am supposed to get a blood test tomorrow but I can tell AF is already on her way. Probably won't fully hit until tomorrow or Wednesday though. I'm so disappointed. And to top it all off, another friend just called to tell me she is pregnant. She got married after me and started trying well after me. It is so hard to pretend to be excited for her when all I want to do is cry.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who is still in the running...

Aww Prayerful--so sorry to hear that for you with your friend getting pregnant! Fx'd crossed for you and big big :hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

star25 said:


> Hello
> 
> Noele - YAY on your positive opk! sending you tons and tons of luck in catching the egg, this better had be our month!
> 
> Im pretty sure im 6dpo today and its killing me! Im really trying not to SS but not doing very well, yesterday felt like I was having v v mild period pain and this morning lower back ache and more white cm, I just have to keep reminding myself these are signs of hormones, its too early to be S spotting!
> 
> the pain is very rare now but felt like a cyst im glad it was on the left as FS said I would ovulate from the right so dont want anything interfering with that
> 
> Tundralife - I know what you mean about not telling DH its tine, I didn't want to for the same reasons but I bhad to plan it as we both work different shifts everyday and its hard to fit it in! Glad to hear you're feeling positive, i'm feeling more positive now than what I was a week ago, I hope you do get some monitoring, it helped me feel better as last year I had 3 unmointored cycles but didn't ovulate so wasn't on the right dose, good idea to talk to your dr about it. Are you on CD8 today?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Star25--yes ma'am CD8 today. I want to start using the OPK's ALREADY lol. So desperate!!! I always thought I o'd earlier than later. Like maybe CD13-14. It's hard to tell now with taking the clomid. This stuff gives me so many symptoms. Hard to know what it's doing down there. I am going to use the CBD OPK's this month. I used the first response last month and had a hard time understanding the result. I see where some ladies use 2 brands at the same time. What do you think? What do you do in order to check? 
Hope you are having a good day today!!


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Tundralife- I know how you feel about dh and not telling him when ovulation is. I go back and forth every month on my tactics lol one month I will.just seduce him the old fashioned way around ovulation and the next month I will tell him that we are bd'ing because I am ovulating and I don't want to hear no if's, and's, or but's about it! ;-) Also, I would just call your doctor and ask if you can go in for your 21 day progesterone test to confirm ovulation. It's a lab-only appointment and just a blood test and I'm almost positive your doctor would say yes. I've never had it done but will be getting it done this Friday for the first time on CD 21. I had to call and ask my doctor if we could do it and she said yes. I'm so curious to see what my levels will be at. I'm nervous though... Last night I had a dream that I got my progesterone results back and they were 0.00 and I was so sad. Obviously just a cruel dream but I am keeping my fingers crossed for good levels. Seriously just call your doctor and ask... Anyways good luck to you  I'm curious what cycle day you are on as well?!
> 
> Star25- I'm super glad you are feeling more positive about it now!! I have my fingers crossed for all of us and hopefully we all see BFPS this cycle. When is AF due for you? Will you be testing early or waiting? I'm sending you lots and lots of babydust!!!

I'm on CD8 we did bd on Sun and Saturday. It's kind of funny to share but that seems to be our usual bd days! hahaha. He is active duty military and in a senior position so he stays stressed right now. He is also studying for his next rank so he hasn't really been paying attention. He seems to relax better on the weekend. I am thinking if I can just hint around every two days or even 3 that might up my odds. I don't know how much more of the clomid I can stand because it makes me crazy and I am so obssessed with reading everyone's threads on here!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Poor DH though. I know he thinks I'm nuts and I freak him out about it. BUT the bright side is it's a new month for me and I'm only at CD8 so another chance to make that little beanie stick!!! I thought about calling my doctor but we go to the military dr on base and you can tell those crazy people anything. You always have to make a darn appointment!!!! I have an appt for Wednesday of this week so I will ask him if I can sneak out of work and go to the appt. It was originally made because I was supposed to be getting a pregnancy test if I didn't start BUT I did and here I am AGAIN! 

I would hardly be able to contain myself if I were you by now. I would so want to be testing ALREADY:hugs:


----------



## Noele0002

Jellybeanxx- That's is fantastic news  Congrats! Wishing you a h&h 9months!

Prayerful- So sorry to hear that but just remember don't lose all hope because it ain't over until AF actually shows. So many woman say that early pregnancy symptoms are very similar to pre-AF symptoms. And if it doesn't work out this month for you than I am keeping my FX'd that you get your BFP soon. 

Tundralife- I'm the same way... Every month I get obsessed with reading threads and BFP stories haha I drive myself insane. My dh thinks I'm crazy too. If he only knew even half of it lol he would probably be running for the hills ;-) Especially some months when I have a lot of TWW symptoms I will form a small poas addiction and buy tons of hpts and he doesn't like when I 'waste' money on them lol he tells me to wait until I have a reason to buy them like AF being late. So I buy them anyways and hide them in the bathroom. When it comes time to poas I go into stealth mode lol.


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Jellybeanxx- That's is fantastic news  Congrats! Wishing you a h&h 9months!
> 
> Prayerful- So sorry to hear that but just remember don't lose all hope because it ain't over until AF actually shows. So many woman say that early pregnancy symptoms are very similar to pre-AF symptoms. And if it doesn't work out this month for you than I am keeping my FX'd that you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Tundralife- I'm the same way... Every month I get obsessed with reading threads and BFP stories haha I drive myself insane. My dh thinks I'm crazy too. If he only knew even half of it lol he would probably be running for the hills ;-) Especially some months when I have a lot of TWW symptoms I will form a small poas addiction and buy tons of hpts and he doesn't like when I 'waste' money on them lol he tells me to wait until I have a reason to buy them like AF being late. So I buy them anyways and hide them in the bathroom. When it comes time to poas I go into stealth mode lol.

I'm seriously LOL'ing here at my desk! I know the feeling. I was forced into buying some OPK's at Walmart the other day while we were shopping. He didn't say anything but gave me the look. I then said "what? He never said a word. I hate buying the OPKs too. Luckily some of them have Preggers tests in them so at least you get something for free hahaha!!!

I am feeling positive though and like I said, I'm in ninja mode right now so no telling my DH when I'm ovulating. I'm just gonna be like ---you want some of this hehehe!! Hopefully he will get out of stress mode and cooperate though. Unfortunately we do need them. As he put it when I stressed him out last month. I didn't need to do anything to make the baby (just carry it) He had to perform in order to give me the goods to get that way. It was stressful on demand. So weird since we always thought guys just jump after the word SEX. I am hopeful this is "our" month! No more stalking the clomid threads other than to post our success!! ;-)


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- I know you would think men would be all over babydancing ALL the time but... Nope lol our poor hubbys! I had to bag dh to bd one last time last night just for good measure. Haha I almost had to make a deal with him and give him a 15 min back massage lol After being together for 6 years we only give backrubs if we want something ;-) But anyways I hope you like the Clearblue digital OPKs. I love them even though they are a little spendy I think its worth it. Mine usually last me for two cycles. But that was before I started test twice a day. 

Afm, I am not sure if I mentioned this before but this was my first month trying bbt temping/charting and according to fertilityfriend.com I ovulated on CD 16 which make sense according to my temps. So I guess that makes today 3dpo/CD 19. Not feeling any symptoms yet which is a good thing. I'm not trying to read to far into anything over the week and a half. 

Something really weird I have noticed this cycle is enlarged nipples since I started taking Clomid just this cycle though. It started around maybe CD 6 or 7 and my left nipple is bigger than my right which is not normal for me. Is this weird? Have any of you experienced this with Clomid? My nipples are not sore or discolored or anything just bigger. Any insight would be nice! Thanks. 

How are you other ladies doing? Anything new going on? I'm really hoping we all get our BFPS this cycle!!! Lots of babydust!!!


----------



## star25

jellybeanxx said:


> Just wanted to drop back into this thread to say I got my BFP on the third cycle!
> I hope it's third time lucky for all you ladies too. Best of luck! xxx

Thats great news!!! any symptoms? ( not that I'm obsessing lol) xx


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Tundralife- I know you would think men would be all over babydancing ALL the time but... Nope lol our poor hubbys! I had to bag dh to bd one last time last night just for good measure. Haha I almost had to make a deal with him and give him a 15 min back massage lol After being together for 6 years we only give backrubs if we want something ;-) But anyways I hope you like the Clearblue digital OPKs. I love them even though they are a little spendy I think its worth it. Mine usually last me for two cycles. But that was before I started test twice a day.
> 
> Afm, I am not sure if I mentioned this before but this was my first month trying bbt temping/charting and according to fertilityfriend.com I ovulated on CD 16 which make sense according to my temps. So I guess that makes today 3dpo/CD 19. Not feeling any symptoms yet which is a good thing. I'm not trying to read to far into anything over the week and a half.
> 
> Something really weird I have noticed this cycle is enlarged nipples since I started taking Clomid just this cycle though. It started around maybe CD 6 or 7 and my left nipple is bigger than my right which is not normal for me. Is this weird? Have any of you experienced this with Clomid? My nipples are not sore or discolored or anything just bigger. Any insight would be nice! Thanks.
> 
> How are you other ladies doing? Anything new going on? I'm really hoping we all get our BFPS this cycle!!! Lots of babydust!!!

Hey Noele0002==Hope your day is splendid! I am so happy that my DH actually Bd'd with me last night. I'm only on CD10 though so not real thrilled about his efforts until I am getting closer to ovulation. So how many days was your AF this time? Like how long is your cycle? Mine was 31 last month but usually around 29 days. Maybe the clomid made my cycle extend or something. Not sure. I took it 5-9 first two times and this time it was 3-7. I wonder if you can still track ovulation with fertility friend even if you do not temp.


----------



## PrayingFor4

Hi, I'm starting my second round of Clomid 50 mg, days 3-7. I feel like I ovulated last cycle, although I'm a regular ovulater (as far as symptoms). I'm currently on CD 2, and feeling really down. 

I haven't read through the thread yet, but I look forward to it.


----------



## Noele0002

tundralife- My day was pretty good and I hope yours was too! My last AF only lasted 3 days (usually last 4-5 days) and it was pretty heavy (normally I have a not too heavy not too light AF). My last cycle only lasted 14 days but I am assuming that was some kind of fluke from the Clomid and maybe my hormones were off.. Who knows! But my average cycle before Clomid was about 30/31 days. My first cycle on Clomid was 29 days but I ovulated late and had a short luteal phase. Second cycle on Clomid was last cycle/14 days. Now this is my third cycle and I am almost positive I ovulated on CD 16 (which is a few days earlier than normal prior to taking Clomid). We will see how it turns out but if AF does show up than I am assuming it will show a few days early since I ovulated early. I am really really really looking forward to getting my progesterone blood test done on Friday morning. Hopefully the tests will confirm that I did indeed ovulate. Out of all of the tests I've went through for infertility we have yet to test whether I actually ovulate or not! Sorry for blabbing on lol As far as fertilityfriends goes I am not sure if it would track without the temps. Check it out. I really like it so far.

PrayingFor4- Welcome  Have you had any monitoring done with the Clomid?


----------



## Jillie89

Temp is the highest it has been all cycle at 13DPO, however, I have been having funny twingy cramps all day, and thought what the heck, just do one of the tests sitting at home... :bfn:... AF must be on her way :cry:


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> tundralife- My day was pretty good and I hope yours was too! My last AF only lasted 3 days (usually last 4-5 days) and it was pretty heavy (normally I have a not too heavy not too light AF). My last cycle only lasted 14 days but I am assuming that was some kind of fluke from the Clomid and maybe my hormones were off.. Who knows! But my average cycle before Clomid was about 30/31 days. My first cycle on Clomid was 29 days but I ovulated late and had a short luteal phase. Second cycle on Clomid was last cycle/14 days. Now this is my third cycle and I am almost positive I ovulated on CD 16 (which is a few days earlier than normal prior to taking Clomid). We will see how it turns out but if AF does show up than I am assuming it will show a few days early since I ovulated early. I am really really really looking forward to getting my progesterone blood test done on Friday morning. Hopefully the tests will confirm that I did indeed ovulate. Out of all of the tests I've went through for infertility we have yet to test whether I actually ovulate or not! Sorry for blabbing on lol As far as fertilityfriends goes I am not sure if it would track without the temps. Check it out. I really like it so far.
> 
> PrayingFor4- Welcome  Have you had any monitoring done with the Clomid?

I think I am going to try and call my doc tomorrow and see if they will order the blood test with out me being seen. I can't stand using the military doc's. It makes me crazy but at least he did put me on the clomid. I can't wait to find out what your blood tests say but I bet this will be your month!! I too had about a 30 day cycle and always felt like I ovulated. I really didn't notice symptom wise if I was doing anything but since taking the clomid, I can really feel my ovaries in over drive. Sometimes it hurts so bad that I think I am having cysts. I really hope that isn't the case.


----------



## Noele0002

Jillie- Don't give up on this cycle just yet... When is AF due? Maybe it was to early to get a BFP? What brand did you use?

Tundralife- I've heard a lot of woman complain about military docs. But it wouldn't hurt to ask if you could get a progesterone test done. I'm pretty sure you don't even see your doc when you get it done. For me it is a lab only appointment so the only person I will see is the person who actually takes my blood. Just call because simply asking never hurt anything. I don't even think you need to ask... You could just say you want to have one done!


----------



## Jillie89

Well my last cycle was 30 days... so due today technically. The one before was 33 days. If you check out my temps of my chart, it has dropped HEAPS today, so I am pretty sure I am out this month. :cry: I used a first response HPT - meant to be 99% accurate the day before AND the day your period is due.


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

this is my first time on this site... or any site actually but im starting my 3rd round tonight... i thought the second round actually worked but i ended up getting my period 3 days ago on day 31 :( Is there anything anyone recommends on trying to bring my chances up? i bought a ovulation digital test with 20 strips today... im supposed to start that on day 5. I charted my temp for the past two cycles but it was so hard to tell on my temperatures. I did ovulate on my last cycle of 100mg clomid (I did a day 21 blood test resulting in 54.9).... im really losing hope. We tried for a year and a half naturally and now this will be my third round on clomid.


----------



## Prayerful

So AF did get me. I'm on CD2 now. I had my ultrasound today and have a resolving cyst on the R side but they are letting me go ahead with a treated cycle anyway! This will be my first back to back cycles (due to cysts) since we first started treatments a year ago! I got some new test results today too. Good and bad news... Bad news is my immune system is overactive and essentially killing off any possible developing embryos. :( Good news is that there is a treatment. I will be adding steroids and a 3-hour intralipid infusion to my treatment regimen each cycle. I'm also switching from Clomid back to Femara this cycle. With this new treatment, I finally have hope again that there is actually a chance for us to get our miracle baby!!


----------



## Noele0002

Jillie- I see that on your chart :-( well assuming AF shows what are your plans next cycle? More Clomid?

ADR10- Hi and welcome to our group  I have been TTC for over a year and a half as well... I really don't have any recommendations besides OPKs and charting. Just make sure you are bd'ing plenty BEFORE ovulation. That's all I've got. Has your doctor discussed a next step with you if Clomid does not work? 

Prayerful- Sorry to hear AF showed and the bad news about the immune system but I am glad to hear there is a treatment. That is definitely great news. My fingers will be crossed for you *babydust*

Afm, Today I am 5dpo/Cd 21. I had my 21 day progesterone draw this morning.  I'm hoping for good levels indicating ovulation! I am just assuming I won't get my results back until some next week. My doctor is terrible about getting back to me. No symptoms for me yet... Which is good because I do not want to do too much symptom spotting this early. The only thing I have noticed is an increase in creamy cm and I'm usually dry at this point BUT I refuse to look at that as a sign or symptom haha so I will just blame it on Clomid ;-) 

Hoping you ladies all have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## tundralife2

Ladies! Happy Happy Friday to all! I am doing the happy dance because I am on CD12, my ovaries are starting to tweak a little and I tested with my CBD today and it was negative BUT when I ejected it, I could see 2 lines. I know that the 2nd will darken in a few days or atleast I am hopeful. I am so glad that this window for me fell on a weekend near the day I usually ovulate because that means that DH and I can get busy this weekend and he won't be stressed from work. Hopefully I will have a positive Mon or Tuesday of next week and then I too will be in my 2WW. I hope so anyways because I leave for the lower 48's next thursday night can't take DH's goods with me.


----------



## star25

Hi all, good to hear you're about to ovulate tundralife! 
Been busy at work so haven't been on here much, also coz really trying not to symptom spot , which, considering im getting closer to the end of the TWW im doing ok, think this is because I haven't got any symptons to spot! Apart from a backache for a few days and very slight AF type pains, nothing is any different, if anything ive got less that when im usually close to AF
Wondering if this is because im having a normal length cycle for once! I have no boob changes whatsoever and normally they would be killing by now, they always do 7 days before AF, hoping this is a good sign

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## star25

Forgot to say I had blood test weds and yester phoned hospital and they said I did actually ovulate, im thinking im 10dpo today roughly as had right ovary twinges the evening of CD13 and think ovulated that night or CD14 as had a lot of white CM on day 15 and on and off since then, hope im right, been such a long 2WW! x


----------



## ADR10

Ok so i got what i thought was my AF on Feb26th but it was light and then it stopped at night and then on the 27th it was a normalish flow... then at night it stopped again. then yesterday it started again during the day but stopped once again when i got home from work... problem is that i also started taking my round three of clomid yesterday!!! Is this implantation bleeding???? what happens if you take clomid while pregnant?!?!?!? i tried calling my doctor but shes gone for the day and i have to take my 100mg again tonight!! anyone ever face anything like this?:cry:


----------



## Noele0002

ADR10- I would say it was very unlikely to be implantation bleeding. I'd say it was your AF. My first AF after my first round of Clomid was so light I barely even needed to use a tampon. But my next cycle when AF showed was heavier than normal. AF's are so unpredictable and can change from month to month. I would take the Clomid. But that's just my opinion. I've read that most women don't experience IB and if they do it is typically very light spotting and that's all not a flow. Rare occasions women will experience a light flow but that's not common. If your really concerned about it than I'd ask your doctor. Good luck!

Star25- That's good your blood test showed that you ovulated. When is your AF due?

Tundralife- Yay! I hope you ovulate soon  Keep us posted!


----------



## Jillie89

3rd time not the charm for me with clomid :( AF arrived this morning after my 31 day cycle. At least I know I ovulated this month for sure and my luteal phase is normal. Just hubby's swimmers stopping us now...


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that Jillie, I was thinking the same though, if I get AF I will be pleased I ovulated for once at least

ADR - I agree with noele, I would probably take the clomid but isnt there another dr you can speak to for reassurance?

Noele - I think im about 11dpo today not exactly sure when AF due but im not going to test til after CD30 if I havent got AF just to make sure, I would rather wait than see that BFN
After I went to the toilet this morning there was spotting on toilet paper, it wasn't like spotting I get before full flow of AF it was little red dots but all bunched together if that makes sense? Sorry for the TMI, im sure you dont need a detailed description, im just hoping its a good sign!
How are you today?
xxx


----------



## Noele0002

Star25- Did you have anymore spotting?? Hopefully AF shoes not show up for you!!

Tundralife- Did you get a positive opk yet?? Hoping you got plenty of bd'ing in this weekend 

Afm, I am 8dpo and still no symptoms or anything besides loads of creamy cm (sorry tmi) yesterday a few times when I went to the bathroom there was globs of it when I wiped. I've never had that before. But I don't want to count that as a symptom just strange. The only other thing is at 6dpo on my fertilityfriend chart my temp dipped then has been rising since so of course I can't help thinking (wishful thinking) that it was an implantation dip. I've seen that on other women's charts who did get BFPs but this is my first month charting so I really can't look too far into it because for all I know that happens every month for me. Plus my pre-o temps seemed to be all over the place so maybe my post-o temps are supposed to do the same. Lol anyways this week can't go by fast enough... I just either want AF to show this coming weekend or a bfp. I hate the second half of the TWW because that is usually when I start to go crazy!

Hope you ladies all had a good weekend!!!


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Star25- Did you have anymore spotting?? Hopefully AF shoes not show up for you!!
> 
> Tundralife- Did you get a positive opk yet?? Hoping you got plenty of bd'ing in this weekend
> 
> Afm, I am 8dpo and still no symptoms or anything besides loads of creamy cm (sorry tmi) yesterday a few times when I went to the bathroom there was globs of it when I wiped. I've never had that before. But I don't want to count that as a symptom just strange. The only other thing is at 6dpo on my fertilityfriend chart my temp dipped then has been rising since so of course I can't help thinking (wishful thinking) that it was an implantation dip. I've seen that on other women's charts who did get BFPs but this is my first month charting so I really can't look too far into it because for all I know that happens every month for me. Plus my pre-o temps seemed to be all over the place so maybe my post-o temps are supposed to do the same. Lol anyways this week can't go by fast enough... I just either want AF to show this coming weekend or a bfp. I hate the second half of the TWW because that is usually when I start to go crazy!
> 
> Hope you ladies all had a good weekend!!!

Noele0002---okay I am getting excited for you girl! Those signs seem like a really good thing! No, no positive for me yet. I can see the line is getting darker on the CBD thing when I eject it. However; I am leaving on Thurs so we would have to BD that morning before I leave and we all already know that my DH doesn't cooperate on demand lol. I will be CD18 on Thurs so I am hoping that I get my positive like tomorrow at least. FXD. We did BD this weekend. Fri-Sun only once per day but I'm happy with that. 

Thank you for checking in with all of us.


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Well I'm sending you lots of babydust and hoping you get you positive opk before you leave. Maybe even if you just bd on Wednesday night before bed... Remember those little swimmers can survive for a few days  Lots of luck girl!! For me, I am trying not to get my hopes up but at the same time I really don't care... If I do get my hopes up and AF shows her ugly face I will probably cry and have a mini melt down then move on to my next cycle. If I don't get my hopes up and AF still shows her ugly face I will probably still cry and have a mini melt down so there really is no difference lol I just keep praying that one of these days my bbs will be sore because in my entire life my bbs have never been sore not even while I'm on Clomid so I feel like that would be a clear cut sign for me. 

Where are you taking a trip too? I want to go on a vacation soooo bad! Lol


----------



## ADR10

Thanks everyone for their help! I took the clomid and i have taken home pregnancy tests every day before I do and they have all been negative. Today is my last day for clomid this cycle so hopefully i still ovulate even though my AF was all wacky this cycle!!! I just have to remember to patient with the whole situation. Its just a weird feeling with you take a test and you want it to be positive so badly and then it comes out negative. 

Noele002 - i think those are good symptoms! Im sending you some positive energy your way!!!

Jillie89 - hang in there. The fact that you ovulated means it is working for you :) 

Star25 - YAY for ovulation!!! :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

star25 said:


> jellybeanxx said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to drop back into this thread to say I got my BFP on the third cycle!
> I hope it's third time lucky for all you ladies too. Best of luck! xxx
> 
> Thats great news!!! any symptoms? ( not that I'm obsessing lol) xxClick to expand...


My early symptoms were sore nipples, hot flashes and I couldn't stop yawning!


----------



## star25

Hi all, I havent had anymore spotting noele,yesterday had burning pain in right nipple for a few seconds when my dressing gown brushed on it buts thats it, just the one for a few seconds! Still I never get any changes in nipple, just sore boobs normally so its something different and I still havent got sore boobs whatsoever!
Last night I was having on off period type pains and just a couple today, my lower back is really aching bit that could be due to work, I'm cd27 today, possibly about 13dpo,fingers crossed!
I was thinking the same about keeping my hopes up, I'm
Going to be upset if I get af whether I'm hopeful now or not so may aswell remain positive!

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry for any mistakes, on my phone xx


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Tundralife- Well I'm sending you lots of babydust and hoping you get you positive opk before you leave. Maybe even if you just bd on Wednesday night before bed... Remember those little swimmers can survive for a few days  Lots of luck girl!! For me, I am trying not to get my hopes up but at the same time I really don't care... If I do get my hopes up and AF shows her ugly face I will probably cry and have a mini melt down then move on to my next cycle. If I don't get my hopes up and AF still shows her ugly face I will probably still cry and have a mini melt down so there really is no difference lol I just keep praying that one of these days my bbs will be sore because in my entire life my bbs have never been sore not even while I'm on Clomid so I feel like that would be a clear cut sign for me.
> 
> Where are you taking a trip too? I want to go on a vacation soooo bad! Lol

Girl I am getting the Hell out of Alaska. It has been so cold here. It's amazing but you do get tired of it. My DH is stationed here for another 3 years so I have 3 years of freezing my butt off. I am actually flying to Mississippi then driving over to TN for the week. I can't wait. I love it there and my family all live in MS so going to see them. DH has a test for his next rank during next week so I don't want to be anywhere near him LOL. No excuses not to pass. I know he's gonna make it because he studies like crazy!!
I have been using the CBD everyday and getting that circle without the smile~~ugh.....It's going to be there though because I can see the 2nd line is getting darker. I am glad you recommended them to me because now it will take out the guess work. I just hope I do see a smiling face though!! Yea, I was planning on making it very clear that I wanted to BD'd on Wednesday night at least since my DH isn't a morning man anyways. I am not telling him of course because I may ovulate. No pressure that way. I hope you don't start and I hope you don't have a mini meltdown. I been there before so I know, that's easier said than done. :hugs:
We will all be here to pick you up!!


----------



## Noele0002

Star25- I am really hoping AF stays away for you!!! Hopefully the next couple of days will go by fast. Keep us updated.

Tundralife- I've always wanted to visit Alaska its definitely on my 'places to go' list  I live in Minnesota so I am used to snow and cold but I'm sure Alaska is way more extreme. Well I hope you have a lot of fun visiting family and such  Hopefully being on vacation will help make your TWW fly by!! 

*Update for me*- I got my progesterone levels back!! I had a progesterone draw on CD 21/5dpo and the results were 16.2 so o definitely ovulated  makes me so happy to finally confirm that. Oh and I broke down and bought 4 hpts :-/ lol My AF is not due until Monday the 11th but that is going by my cycles prior to Clomid. My cycles on Clomid have been a bit shorter by a day or two. Also, I ovulated earlier than normal by a few days so I am actually expecting AF between Friday and Monday... We will see!


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Star25- I am really hoping AF stays away for you!!! Hopefully the next couple of days will go by fast. Keep us updated.
> 
> Tundralife- I've always wanted to visit Alaska its definitely on my 'places to go' list  I live in Minnesota so I am used to snow and cold but I'm sure Alaska is way more extreme. Well I hope you have a lot of fun visiting family and such  Hopefully being on vacation will help make your TWW fly by!!
> 
> *Update for me*- I got my progesterone levels back!! I had a progesterone draw on CD 21/5dpo and the results were 16.2 so o definitely ovulated  makes me so happy to finally confirm that. Oh and I broke down and bought 4 hpts :-/ lol My AF is not due until Monday the 11th but that is going by my cycles prior to Clomid. My cycles on Clomid have been a bit shorter by a day or two. Also, I ovulated earlier than normal by a few days so I am actually expecting AF between Friday and Monday... We will see!

Noele0002!! OMG--that is great about your progesterone! At least you know you ovulated. I will have to wait to confirm next cycle as I will be out of town when I should have the labs drawn. I just did some online research and according to some clomid calculator I should ovulate between 3/1 and 3/6. Well, we know that I haven't had the positive OPK yet and it's already 3/4. I am hoping for the next day or 2!! Then I will have enough time to BD with DH before I go. Alaska is beautiful. It's not that extreme like you would think with the cold. When it's down to 20 degrees in MS, I freeze to death because it's more of a humid climate. With Alaska, it's dryer air here so it actually feels okay at 30+ weird, huh? I am sure Minnesota has us beat by the freezing factor LOL

GEEZ--let us know when you take your HPT! FX'D are soo soo soo crossed for you. Baby dust & lots of it to you hun!! :dust::dust:


----------



## tundralife2

Finally I got a +OPK!! I cannot begin to tell you how excited I am about this!! Great news for me. So, question---would you all BD tonight or wait until tomorrow evening? No way DH will BD with me tomorrow morning and we did BD yesterday afternoon. 

Also would you still test again this evening after I get home from work to see if it goes to negative again? I can't believe I got that +!! I am so glad I decided to test 3 times this cycle. I was just negative around 10 am and decided to test at 1 pm and it was positive. I could feel my ovaries starting to flare up a little. We shall see....yay, it's almost gonna be my TWW!!
 



Attached Files:







Anchorage-20130304-00302.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Hurray!! So glad you got your positive  I would recommend you bd tonight! Ive read that its more important to bd right when you get a positive opk. Like me for example... This cycle I got a positive opk the same day I ovulated! Also what if you wait until tomorrow then something comes up or dh is too tired... Lol I am a 'what if' person. But realistically I'm sure you would be okay doing either. Shoot go for both if you can talk dh into ;-)


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Star25- I am really hoping AF stays away for you!!! Hopefully the next couple of days will go by fast. Keep us updated.
> 
> Tundralife- I've always wanted to visit Alaska its definitely on my 'places to go' list  I live in Minnesota so I am used to snow and cold but I'm sure Alaska is way more extreme. Well I hope you have a lot of fun visiting family and such  Hopefully being on vacation will help make your TWW fly by!!
> 
> *Update for me*- I got my progesterone levels back!! I had a progesterone draw on CD 21/5dpo and the results were 16.2 so o definitely ovulated  makes me so happy to finally confirm that. Oh and I broke down and bought 4 hpts :-/ lol My AF is not due until Monday the 11th but that is going by my cycles prior to Clomid. My cycles on Clomid have been a bit shorter by a day or two. Also, I ovulated earlier than normal by a few days so I am actually expecting AF between Friday and Monday... We will see!




Noele0002 said:



> Tundralife- Hurray!! So glad you got your positive  I would recommend you bd tonight! Ive read that its more important to bd right when you get a positive opk. Like me for example... This cycle I got a positive opk the same day I ovulated! Also what if you wait until tomorrow then something comes up or dh is too tired... Lol I am a 'what if' person. But realistically I'm sure you would be okay doing either. Shoot go for both if you can talk dh into ;-)

I think I will have to make him do the deed lol since we BD yesterday. I am serious. I am debating on telling him that I want to BD because I got the positive. I dunno if I tell him will it make him shy away? Not sure. So how did you know you ovulated the same day you got your positive? Just curious. I am going to test once more when I get home to see if anything changes.


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- On cd 15 I tested with an opk in the morning and it was negative. I forgot to test in the evening. Then on cd 16 (o-day) I tested in the morning and got a positive. I also tested in the evening and it was still positive. But I tested on cd 17 in the morning and got a negative opk. I would have assumed that cd 17 would have been my ovulation day but fertilityfriend.com said my ovulation day was cd 16 which makes sense according to my temps. My temp spiked on cd 16 and continued to rise in the following days. I am thinking that maybe if I would have remembered to test in the evening of cd 15 I would have had another opk but who knows.


----------



## tundralife2

question....I tested positive on the CBD opk's yesterday. I continued testing yesterday evening when I got home and still positive. Today I tested around 5 am and positive, again at 9:45 and the test was invalid because of not enough urine I think. I tested again at 2:30 and it is now negative. Does that mean I have already ovulated? Weird thing is when I ejected the test from the monitor thing it looked really positive. Like darker than the last positive one from yesterday. I am just wondering if this means I have already ovulated now? It was 24 hours ago when I got the positive until the negative just now.....

I feel my ovaries on my lower left side aching. I didn't have any discharge or mucous this time because the clomid totally drys me out.


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- I'm not really sure my best guess would be you already released the egg but whether or not if the egg is still hanging around I am not sure. I always bd the day of my first negative after a positive just to be sure. As far as reading the lines on the test stick for CBD... I am pretty sure if you read on the box or in the directions that you can not go by the test sticks because it is not accurate and to only go by the circles and smiley face. Maybe look that up on line. I remember reading that and that is why I never even look at those. 

Afm, I broke down early and bought hpts and tested 8,9, and 10dpo and all BFNs so far lol. Way to early to be testing but oh well. I am going to wait until 12 or 13dpo to test again. I'm still having loads of creamy cm but I am starting to think that is not really a good source or sign. Also, can't shake this huge gut feeling that this is NOT my month. I feel absolutely normal. Bbs have had no change or soreness, no twinges or feelings in my uterus area, nothing at all is going on with my body. And actually I have been really irritated with my poor dh the last few days so I am going to assume AF is on her way. I'm normally not crabby but a bit emotional a few days prior to AF but I am thinking my hormones are probably affected by the meds. BUT... Don't get me wrong I am not giving up hope yet! I know I'm still in it until the witch shows up.  Hopefully she doesn't. 

Question... This is weird but does anyone else think of the positive side of AF showing up?? I feel like I always look for ways to be positive about AF's arrival because if I didn't I would probably break down. This is what I mean... For example, my friend is having a house warming/ St. Patrick's Day party and her town does a huge celebration with a parade but obviously there will be a lot of drinking. So if AF does show up at least I get to celebrate with friends for St. Patrick's Day lol. Or here is a better example... I am 21lbs over my suggested weight for my height and age. I have been working hard since October to shred these extra lbs. In October I started at 32.5 lbs over weight but since then I've kept of 11.5lbs but did not follow my diet/exercise schedule the months of December and January lol too many yummy Christmas cookies ;-) So every month when AF shows I like to tell myself that at least I have another month to try and shred some lbs. Ultimately, I would choose a baby over anything else but I just try to look at positives to keep me going when AF shows!! Sorry for blabbing just bored at work lol


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Tundralife- I'm not really sure my best guess would be you already released the egg but whether or not if the egg is still hanging around I am not sure. I always bd the day of my first negative after a positive just to be sure. As far as reading the lines on the test stick for CBD... I am pretty sure if you read on the box or in the directions that you can not go by the test sticks because it is not accurate and to only go by the circles and smiley face. Maybe look that up on line. I remember reading that and that is why I never even look at those.
> 
> Afm, I broke down early and bought hpts and tested 8,9, and 10dpo and all BFNs so far lol. Way to early to be testing but oh well. I am going to wait until 12 or 13dpo to test again. I'm still having loads of creamy cm but I am starting to think that is not really a good source or sign. Also, can't shake this huge gut feeling that this is NOT my month. I feel absolutely normal. Bbs have had no change or soreness, no twinges or feelings in my uterus area, nothing at all is going on with my body. And actually I have been really irritated with my poor dh the last few days so I am going to assume AF is on her way. I'm normally not crabby but a bit emotional a few days prior to AF but I am thinking my hormones are probably affected by the meds. BUT... Don't get me wrong I am not giving up hope yet! I know I'm still in it until the witch shows up.  Hopefully she doesn't.
> 
> Question... This is weird but does anyone else think of the positive side of AF showing up?? I feel like I always look for ways to be positive about AF's arrival because if I didn't I would probably break down. This is what I mean... For example, my friend is having a house warming/ St. Patrick's Day party and her town does a huge celebration with a parade but obviously there will be a lot of drinking. So if AF does show up at least I get to celebrate with friends for St. Patrick's Day lol. Or here is a better example... I am 21lbs over my suggested weight for my height and age. I have been working hard since October to shred these extra lbs. In October I started at 32.5 lbs over weight but since then I've kept of 11.5lbs but did not follow my diet/exercise schedule the months of December and January lol too many yummy Christmas cookies ;-) So every month when AF shows I like to tell myself that at least I have another month to try and shred some lbs. Ultimately, I would choose a baby over anything else but I just try to look at positives to keep me going when AF shows!! Sorry for blabbing just bored at work lol

Noele0002 that sounds just like me! I said to myself the other day...if I can't be preggers, then I'm gonna be fine and tan!! :happydance: Meaning until it happens I am going to tan in this arctic circle I live in and I am going to the gym every morning and thus far, I have done just that. I do not have weight problem but at 40, I have to work extra hard to build muscle over someone much younger. I look at it like at least we have a period. Some of the ladies on these threads never have that and that in itself makes it harder to get the BFP! I do want this to be my month. I wanted to add that I tested AGAIN when I got home last night and I was still positive but had a negative this morning. I am going to force DH to BD with me. We Bd on Friday, Sat, Sun and Monday but we skipped last night. I leave for my trip tomorrow anyways so maybe DH will do the deed tonight!! :thumbup: Hope so!! Well, you still have some time to test and you aren't out until AF shows--remember that. Great job on your weight loss. Maybe you can focus on that and it will take away some of the stress from ttc?


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

This round i decided to use the First Respose Digital Ovulation Test. Has anyone else tried this? So basically it gave me 20 sticks and i started it on day 5 of my cycle.... once it says yes then i have a 24hr-36hr window... i just wanted to see if anyone else has tried it and to see if it works for them or not? since this is my third round of clomid i really hope it works... today is day 9 of my cycle so hopefully something happens soon!!!! Any tips from anyone on how to raise my chances of getting pregnant this round?!?!?!


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Just don't give dh an option! Lol ;-) How long are you going on vacation for? Hope you have a wonderful trip! And I've tried focusing my attention on my weight loss but it only works sometimes. Sometimes I really can't help but obsessing over this TTC Journey. But with spring and warmer weather only a few weeks away I should be fine. My dh plays baseball for his home town amateur league and it starts early April. He usually plays 3-4 games a week and he also plays on a few softball leagues the remaining nights of the week, so me being the good baseball wife that I am, I attend as many games as possible to cheer him on. Starting in April my schedule gets crazy busy so I'm hoping that will be enough to distract me.


----------



## Noele0002

ADR10- I've never used that brand but I really do like digital OPKs. As far as tips to up your chances to getting pregnant... I have no clue. The most important thing is probably just to make sure you are timing the 'babydancing' right so you don't miss the egg  My doctor recommend dh and I start bd'ing on CD 10 every other day for a 10-12 day stretch. But I prefer to go by the sperm meets egg plan. Good luck to you!! Do you do bbt charting?


----------



## Noele0002

Star25- You still hanging in there? Has AF showed up yet or have you poas yet? Keep us updated


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Tundralife- Just don't give dh an option! Lol ;-) How long are you going on vacation for? Hope you have a wonderful trip! And I've tried focusing my attention on my weight loss but it only works sometimes. Sometimes I really can't help but obsessing over this TTC Journey. But with spring and warmer weather only a few weeks away I should be fine. My dh plays baseball for his home town amateur league and it starts early April. He usually plays 3-4 games a week and he also plays on a few softball leagues the remaining nights of the week, so me being the good baseball wife that I am, I attend as many games as possible to cheer him on. Starting in April my schedule gets crazy busy so I'm hoping that will be enough to distract me.

LOL ANOTHER common thing we have!! My DH is obsessed with playing ball too! too funny. He played 7 days a week when we lived in Florida before moving here. Obviously we have only been here a year but he was deployed 8 months out of the year we have been here! We only have summer for a couple of months where you can actually get out and play ball so I am lucky this time. We also workout on base and our office is across the street from the gym on base so makes it super convenient. I go with him on the days he has his squadron Physical training but do my own thing. He kinda motivates me I guess you could say. I know the obsessing over ttc can get to ya. I look at all the cute maternity clothes and the little babies at our church etc and it doesn't help that the girl in my office is preggers but it took her almost a year. I am truly happy for her though because she is a beautiful person and I am glad she got her BFP! It will happen for us. I really do think if I keep focused on something else that it will relax and happen. It is easier said that done though. I will try not to give my DH a choice but he is weird about being intimate sometimes. It's almost like he's not even a dude when it comes to that. :wacko: Makes me a bit nuts. I'll be gone about 10 days so I will be able to test when I get back after a few days~~so excited. I fantasize about coming home (my DH isn't making the trip with me) and handing him a positive HPT when he picks me up from the airport. That's just a fantasy anyways and it would be wayyyyyy tooo early to do that end of next week hehehe.

How is working going today? Not even sure what your time zone is but it's just 8:30 am here now and we are settling in the office! Coffee in hand :winkwink:


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Too funny! We really do have a lot of similarities... I live directly across the street from my gym...literally a parking lot away. Last fall dh and I joined a volleyball league and had so much fun  They have a summer league we will be joining. I also want to give a co-ed softball league a try with dh this summer as well. Plus my New Years resolution was to run in 3 5ks races this year so with all of these athletic activities I am hoping to shred lbs and keep distracted from TTC stress. Obviously some of these plans will change if I do get my BFP soon. Oh and it is about 12:00pm here. Work is good. I am in the child care industry. I have been a nanny for going on 7 years now and I absolutely love it. Believe it or not I started going to college to be a dental hygienist and had a summer nanny job and fell in love working with kids. I've worked in preschools but its not my thing. I like working close and personal with a few children vs 30 crazy kids lol I'm hoping to open a home daycare center but dh and I have yet to purchase a house :-( All in time. But anyways have a great trip! 10 days is going to be so nice!


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Noele - yes i did the bbt charting but my temperatures are all over the place and the doctor said to try ovulation testing instead after looking at my 2 cycles of temp charts... last round of clomid i took the day 21 blood test and it showed that i ovulated but looking at my temperature chart i couldnt tell when. Im worried that i wont ovulate this time around because my AF was really weird...plus im worried that this digital ovulating test will be wrong and ill miss it if i actually ovulate!!! Sorry im really new to these kind of sites but can you tell me what DH stands for??? im slowly picking up the lingo but sometimes i have no clue what people are saying lol.


----------



## tundralife2

ADR10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Noele - yes i did the bbt charting but my temperatures are all over the place and the doctor said to try ovulation testing instead after looking at my 2 cycles of temp charts... last round of clomid i took the day 21 blood test and it showed that i ovulated but looking at my temperature chart i couldnt tell when. Im worried that i wont ovulate this time around because my AF was really weird...plus im worried that this digital ovulating test will be wrong and ill miss it if i actually ovulate!!! Sorry im really new to these kind of sites but can you tell me what DH stands for??? im slowly picking up the lingo but sometimes i have no clue what people are saying lol.

Hi there! I tried the first response for 2 cycles because my doctor recommended them but I was so very confused at what a positive was using them becuase sometimes it is so close to looking very positive but the test line needs to be darker or the same darkness at the control line. I didn't get what I would consider a positive with the FR ones until around CD 13 or 14 but that would be right on track with the positive I got this cycle with the Clear blue digi's because Noele0002 recommended the digital Clear blue easy for this cycle. I got my positive on Cd15. I would agree with Noele0002 and switch to the digital ones because you take the guess work out of it. I barley got a positive with the first response ones. Also i tested 2-3 times per day this cycle because of the research i found about using OPK's. 

https://www.peeonastick.com/

i found this website to be very helpful in bringing some insight in how to test and then testing twice per day. Just to let you know I got a positive with the digi CD15 and CD16 just this morning on CD17 it is negative. I will BD tonight hopefully to catch that eggie!! Good luck to you. I think it may be too early to get your positive OPK just yet so don't give up.


----------



## Noele0002

ADR10- I know exactly what you mean about the TTC lingo lol it took me forever to figure it out. DH stands for dear husband. About the charts... Mine seem to be kind of all over the place too. Have you used fertilityfriend.com when you charted? I found that site very helpful! If you are unsure of when you ovulate or of missing it than I highly suggest you bd (bd means babydancing which stands for sex lol) starting at cycle day 10 and bd every other day until cycle 20 or 22. But thats if you have a 32 day cycle or less. How long are your cycles?


----------



## Noele0002

ADR10- What were your 21 day progesterone levels at last month? I had mine done for the first time this cycle and they were at 16.2. I was thinking that seemed a little low compared to a lot of women on Clomid. But all that really matters is that it did confirm ovulation


----------



## ADR10

Hi Guys,

so when i first went on clomid i was taking 50mg and i didnt ovulate at all. Then the second round of clomid i took 100mg and i ovulated with 54. This is the third round i took. my cycles are not regular at all. thats one of the reasons i had to go on clomid. i really hope third round is the final round lol This round was also the first time i got my period (well if that was what it was) on my own. I usually have to take medicine to make sure i get my period... this whole process is just so stressful... this is all my husband and I think about lol. Maybe we will BD today and continue every other day just incase. ahhhh i hate the waiting game... that kills me... i end up taking home pregnancy tests all the time and waste a lot of money doing it... i have to learn how to wait. 

And yes all you need is to ovulate... doesnt matter what the number is :) My doctor told me that anything above 15 is a great sign!! so hang in there... hopefully this is your final round as well!

Tundralife02 - thanks for the website. ill definetly check that out today!!! The first response tests that im taking are digital... maybe next round ill switch to the clear blue one and see how that goes :) 


Thanks you both for keeping me me informed!! its hard sitting at work and just thinking about this all day!!!


----------



## tundralife2

We TOTALLY UNDERSTAND the frustration. You are very welcome. Keep us posted on your progress. At least you guys know that you did O. I was going to ask my Dr if I could get the test but I'm going to be traveling during the CD21 that I would need to have it on. I feel really good this time about it. I saw the positive O, I am now negative for sure as I tested negative all day today. I BD Fri-Mon and will try to BD tonight. That's all we can do. It's up to GOD if he allows it to happen!~~I'm officially in my TWW

That website talks about some interesting stuff in regards to OPK's and people even using them at HPT's to validate pregnancy. Just select a topic from the left and READ on!


----------



## Noele0002

ADR10- The waiting game sucks big time!! And I also waste tons of money on hpts (hpts stands for home pregnancy tests) but only since I have started Clomid. When I was just TTC naturally I always waited until the day AF was due or late before I would buy hpts. But since taking Clomid I have been more hopeful and thinking I have a better chance for a BFP and the wait kills me so I test early because even the faintest of faint lines would give me hope lol I would even love to see an evap... I'm so sick of seeing stark white BFNs. 

How long have all of you ladies been TTC? Not sure if we've been over this or not but I'm curious. I've been TTC for 21 months now.


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- I'm excited you are finally in the TWW  yay!!! I will be praying for you


----------



## tundralife2

I honestly couldn't really tell you how long I have been trying to conceive. I haven't been on the pill in about 15 years or so. I have only been married to my DH for 1 1/2 years but we lived together since 2009 and were intimate. He has deployed and went on short tours during this time so maybe timing was our issue and could be his lack of wanting sex daily as I do. We have an 8 year age gap. He's my junior lol so you wouldn't expect that. I have wanted a baby for quite awhile though. As for him just the past year he has decided he was ready to be a daddy. I started trying trying and really trying last year around this time. I have only taken clomid though for 3 cycles this being my 3rd. I have had no progesterone test, HSG (where they flush your tubes to see if they are open) or any scans to confirm how big my follies are etc..just the clomid. That's making me crazy crazy and I really don't even want to take that last dose. Like I said earlier, I am very hopeful this time. Maybe because I actually saw a positive OPK, did the BD beginning 3 days prior to my first positive and the day of my positive. We skipped last night but you already know I'm gonna be all over DH like a spider monkey tonight lol. 

In the meantime, I really have decided to focus on the gym and being super tan amongst all the white people in Alaska hahaha!! There's never enough sun rays to get a tan here. I'm gonna do the fake n bake. Just something to occupy my mind. Let the TWW begin. Oh, and I have NO HPT's. I may buy some when I'm in the lower 48 and test while I'm gone. It will be too soon, I'm sure but I was just reading some people testing after 8DPO or 9DPO and getting a BFP!! That would be awesome. 

So Noele0002 what have you done in the 20 months to try and conceive besides taking your clomid? Did you always use OPK's? When did you start charting?


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Dh and I have been married for 1 1/2 years also. What month did you guys get married? We got married in August 2011. We started TTC in July 2011 but the first 6 months we were laid back about it. Then I started OPK's (I've always used digital ClearBlue) I used them for awhile but by then I understood my cycle and my body was pretty consistent with get positive opks around the same time every month so I stopped using them for awhile. We went to see my doctor after 1 year of TTC in August 2012. She did bloodwork and pap, everything was normal. At the same time my dh went in to see his doctor and had a semen analysis and his results were good. Then in October I had an HSG dye test done and it showed that my tubes are good and clear. And so far my progesterone showed I ovulated this month at least. So last month my doctor diagnosed me with 'Unexplained Infertility' and now I've done 3 rounds of Clomid 50mg. But the second round was a bust because I only have a 14 day cycle (which has never happened to me before) I am assuming my hormones were out of whack.


----------



## Noele0002

Continued... (computer cut me off somehow) My doctor back in December said we would give Clomid a try for a few rounds then if that didn't work she would send us to see another doctor to move forward with IUI.

Has your dh had a semen analysis yet?


----------



## cntrygrl

Was wondering if I could join you ladies. I am on the same dosage and days 5-9. Took my last pill for rnd 3 on the 5th. I am having an ultrasound tomorrow (friday) to see what the ovaries are doing. The last two cycles I O'ed on CD14 and I have a 17 day LP. Have you ladies decided your next course of action after the 3rd rnd?


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Continued... (computer cut me off somehow) My doctor back in December said we would give Clomid a try for a few rounds then if that didn't work she would send us to see another doctor to move forward with IUI.
> 
> Has your dh had a semen analysis yet?

Noele, No DH hasn't had one. The doctor on base put in a order for one and instructed that DH should do this but we haven't done it. Mainly because he would have to do the deed right there at the medical clinic on base becuase of where we live from it and I don't think he can do that lol. I told him on the way home last night that if this wasn't it he was going to have to do that or that was it and i'm done trying. I mean what if it's him and not me? What if he has some issue that we don't know about and I've been taking the crazy pills and going through all of this for nothing? That's what I think about because just like you I am an extremely "what if" person. 
Next cycle I do plan to have the progesterone test to see if i ovulated and I have one more round of clomid of 100mg left. That would be my 4th dosage if I have to use it. I was feeling really hopeful but I didn't get to BD with DH last night because he studied until late and I was packing for my trip then we had an issue with a family member that came up. It didn't happen. I think I haven't ovulated or if I did it was lastnight. We only BD Fri, Sat, Sun & Mon of this week and as you know I am leaving today after work. I won't even be going home before. I will be leaving straight from my office and head to the airport. :cry::cry:

I am just so irritated with him today because we technically could have still BD but just didn't. Did your doctor suggest upping your dosage of clomid or do you think becuase you did O that he will keep you on the 50mg? I am sure your body needed some time to get that clomid into your system. I know many people that get preggers on it. We see it daily on these threads. I am sure it is bound to happen for you. You are still young and if you have no other issues then it will happen. I know it. Have you had a laporoscopic procedure done? i had one about 14 years ago and they discovered I have endometriosis. I am sure that is part of my problem now. That stuff never goes away. Even if you clean it out with the lap, it grows back and they have no idea why. It is a major cause of infertility. I had normal periods with it but I did have symptoms but my previous doctor at the time said that some women who have it severe dont even have symptoms. Just curious if you ever have thought about that?

Oh and DH and I got married 09/10/11 We thought it was neat and we would never forget the date!!


----------



## star25

Hi, tundralife,your bd sounds like good timing if u ovulated last night, I read the other day that sperm takes about 10hrs to mature enough to be ready for conception after bd'ing so doing the day's is better than the day of ovulation
Sorry can't write much, on phone and awkward to read through all the previous posts then reply
Hope everyones doing ok, I'm on cd30 today and no sign of the witch so will see what happens overy the weekend
Xx


----------



## tundralife2

star25 said:


> Hi, tundralife,your bd sounds like good timing if u ovulated last night, I read the other day that sperm takes about 10hrs to mature enough to be ready for conception after bd'ing so doing the day's is better than the day of ovulation
> Sorry can't write much, on phone and awkward to read through all the previous posts then reply
> Hope everyones doing ok, I'm on cd30 today and no sign of the witch so will see what happens overy the weekend
> Xx

Star- thank you for something positive & yay--no signs of AF for you. When will you test? How long are your cycles usually? I know that I will be obsessing next week with testing even though it's early. I think I did read the same thing last night as well but get confused because you never know. Good luck to you this cycle hun!! :hugs:


----------



## star25

My cycles are normally 35-75 days bit generally they have been around day 50 for the past year! 
I wanted to wait til Monday to test but getting tempted to test over the weekend, I look after people with dementia so have to be careful just in case, a resident tried to punch me in stomach last night but just missed and scraped my ribs so might not wait as im working all weekend! 
This is the first time I've actually known iv ovulated and has been the longest wait ever! 
As you and noele were talking about sa's was going to say my dh done 1 in the hospital and the others he done at home and drove there which can take about half hr or a bit more depending on traffic and I was exactly like you with the what ifs, I've feared the worst on all our test results and felt so negative but it was for no reason apart from my ovulation,obviously it's all a worry but just saying try not to worry as much as I did about the what ifs, it made me feel worse and dreading every appointment
Sorry if that didnt sound as helpful as it was supposed to! 
Xx


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone!

Cntrygrl - I finished my third round of clomid (100 mg) on Feb 4th. My doctor told me to go ahead and try clomid again for the next couple of months and then we will take it from there... not sure what our next step would be.

Noele/Tundralife2 - my husband had himself checked out and everything is good on his side. We have been married for almost 3 years and we have been trying for the past year and a half. My doctor finally put me on clomid just a few months ago... so hopefully this works. My daily ovulation test came out negative again today but i made my husband do the BD with me when he got home at like 230am from work today lol lol otherwise our schedules are so different as i work during the day and he works at night... As for my cycles - there is nothing normal about them before i started clomid... i sometimes wouldnt get my AF for 4 months at a time.

Hopefully i will see a Yes on my ovulation test somtime this week lol

Hope everyone is having a good day! :)


----------



## tundralife2

ADR10 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Cntrygrl - I finished my third round of clomid (100 mg) on Feb 4th. My doctor told me to go ahead and try clomid again for the next couple of months and then we will take it from there... not sure what our next step would be.
> 
> Noele/Tundralife2 - my husband had himself checked out and everything is good on his side. We have been married for almost 3 years and we have been trying for the past year and a half. My doctor finally put me on clomid just a few months ago... so hopefully this works. My daily ovulation test came out negative again today but i made my husband do the BD with me when he got home at like 230am from work today lol lol otherwise our schedules are so different as i work during the day and he works at night... As for my cycles - there is nothing normal about them before i started clomid... i sometimes wouldnt get my AF for 4 months at a time.
> 
> Hopefully i will see a Yes on my ovulation test somtime this week lol
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day! :)

what cycle day are you on now?


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Tundralife2 - Im on day 10 today today. i took my last clomid pills on Feb 4th. I just never know when or if im going to ovulate so i started trying with my DH this morning again lol lol


----------



## Noele0002

cntrygrl- Welcome  Good luck with your U/S tomorrow hope you have some nice size follies!! I know that IUI is in our near future if Clomid alone does not work. But I am unaware of how many more cycles of Clomid my doctor wants me to do. Let us know how tomorrow goes!

Tundralife- I wouldn't worry too much about not bd'ing last night. Everything I've read online suggests that bd'ing in the days before ovulation occurs are what matters. Plus I've read that sperm can survive for a few days while they wait for the egg. I think you timed it good and I really wouldn't worry. Also, I would definitely express the importance of your DH getting an SA! Anyways I hope you have a great flight and fantastic vacation! Will you be keeping in touch while your away? I hope so  

Star25- Keep us updated when you poas this weekend! Sending you lots and lots of babydust! 

ADR10- That's good that your dh SA is good! I'm not sure if you've mentioned this before or not but do you have PCOS? Just curious because of the irregular cycles.


----------



## star25

Hi, ive got 5 more cycles of clomid but not sure what the next step is if this doesn't work, last night I really felt like AF was on its way but nothing this morning, now though Ive got the feeling back again, bad back and period pain on lower right side. Normally when Im on my period pain is pretty horrendous and is normally worse on the right side, this is whats making me feel im out. I think I might wait and test after the weekend,probably monday morning if AF hasn't sown. I know its sounds stupid but at least if I dont know theres still a chance if AF isn't here but if I test and get BFN then I can't even hope!

how is everyone else feeling today? xx


----------



## star25

AF just arrived and its painful :(:( xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Will definitely do. My dr. only wanted me on 3rnds of Clomid before moving onto our next options. I believe it will be IUI also.

Tundra-- Have a wonderful vacation. Noele is right those lil guys can last a few days so I'd say you're safe with the BDing you have done.

Star-- So sorry AF got you. A heating pad and bed if you can always works for me.


----------



## Noele0002

Star25- I'm so sorry to hear AF showed :-( I agree with cntrygrl use a heating pad and load up on some pain relievers! 

Cntrygrl- If AF shows for me I am going to ask my doctor if I can do 1 more round on Clomid but at a higher dosage before moving onto IUI. I'm a little nervous about moving on to IUI and I have no idea why. This whole journey is so stressful. 

Tundralife- Hope you had a safe flight  

Afm, I am on 12dpo and I have a huge feeling AF is going to show this weekend. The creamy cm I had before is now almost gone. My temps seem to be slowly going down. I have my pre-AF ance. Lastly, I have been moody at dh all week which is normal the week before AF for me. We will wait and see. I feel stupid now for testing at 8,9,10 and 11dpo. But since I've started Clomid it seems like each cycle I have alot more hope for seeing my bfp. But because of that I've formed a small poas addiction and have spent 50-60$ on hpts in the last couple cycles lol ridiculous I know! So last night I ordered of 50count of Wondfo brand hpts. They were like 30 cents each. So at least next cycle I won't be wasting money or feeling guilty for poas. My dh is going to flip when he opens a package of 50 hpts lol He is going to think I've lost my mind. 

Anyways hope all of you ladies are doing well and have a great weekend. For those of you who had AF show up this cycle hang in there and you will see your BFP soon. I will keep my fingers crossed for you ladies!


----------



## cntrygrl

So I have another ultrasound on Monday as my follicles weren't quite big enough. The biggest was 1.6 and they like them at around 2. So hopefully we'll see some good ones Monday.


----------



## star25

Thank you for the sympathy girls, I had some strong ibuprofen I got from the hospital when I had my lap in Jan so I had one of them, had a bath then laid out on sofa with hot water bottle feeling sorry for myself

I feel guilty like I got DH's hopes up too, hes on a split shift today and just went back to work and I just feel like crying, I think its because I had too much hope, like clomid was going to be a miracle first time round

I hope AF doesn't show for you noele, 1 of us this weekend is enough, I'll be wishing you luck!
xx


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Noele - The doctor never told me if i have PCOS or not. She just let me know that Clomid was a good choice for me. 

I took my daily digital ovulation test this morning again and it was still a negative. i can feel weird things happening in my tummy so hopefully that means im going to ovulate soon. Iv been under a lot of stress lately as im dealing with my fathers estate (he passed away a few months ago) so i have to remind myself to breath and relax because it wont help me in the baby making catagory. 

Star25 - i think we all go through that on the first round of clomid. I remember i thought that i was pregnant for sure... and then when AF came around i was so sad. Just hang in there it will all work out :)

Cntrygrl - good luck on monday! sending you some good vibes :) keep us posted!

Overall im happy its Friday! and its sunny oustide where i am so that keeps my spirits high! Hope all is well with everyone :)


----------



## 123Deirdre

Hi :)
Does anyone know, if I took my clomid 1hr ago and then just was sick will the clomid have had time to dissolve?


----------



## star25

Hi 123, sorry I cant help witht hat, hopefully it will be ok but is there anyone you can call and ask?

ADR - Thank you for the reassurance and so so sorry to hear about your father, sending you hugs xx
Any sign of ovulation today?

cntrygrl - Good luck for your scan monday and a nice big follicle!

Noele - How are you feeling, when are you planning to test of you are?

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Good luck on Monday and keep us posted!!

ADR10- I am so sorry to hear about your father. What cycle day are you on? I'm sure ovulation is right around the corner! What tome of day are you testing?

123- I am really not sure but would recommend calling your doctor because it wouldn't hurt to ask. On my first round of Clomid I felt the hotflashes within an hour after taking my first Clomid pill so I would assume it had been dissolved or partly... That doesn't help much because all of our bodies are so different! Good luck to you though. 

Star25- I think Clomid gets my hopes up too high every cycle. I live off of the hope though because I didn't I probably would have given up by now. And I am feeling good. Normal, nothing out of the ordinary. All of my pre-AF symptoms went away but I am still almost positive AF will show. My charts pretty much confirm that since my temps are dropping. I'm not going to test. Technically my AF is due Monday so I will wait and see if she shows. That will also be cycle day 31 and my doctor told me if I go to cd 35 without AF to go in for a pregnancy eval. So I will wait until cd 33/34 to do a hpt and go from there. Something in my gut is really telling me this is not my month! But I'm not technically out until the witch shows. 

Hope you all are having a great weekend!!!


----------



## tundralife2

cntrygrl- good luck on Monday! 

Star25 sorry AF has you ill feeling. I agree with the heating pad. I stay on it pretty much when my AF shows.

Noele0002- you aren't out yet!!

I am nervous too because I only BD'd before O and didn't at O and then I left on Thurs for vacation so no chance at that. Just going to have to give this one up and pray for the bet to happen. I should be 1-2 DPO. I need to start charting so I will know for sure. So what happens when you O? Your temp rises for a period and then goes back down if you aren't preggers? I am sure I will buy a HPT before I leave MS. I've gotten a little obsessed too about using those. I am guessing it's because I want this really bad just like you ladies do. I feel like I actually have a UTI or something. Could be dehydrated. I am having some pains lower middle ab and having some crazy discharge. It would be way too early to get any symptoms but just saying! 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Dannixo

Hey ladies, I am on round four. Wishing everyone good luck this month.


----------



## star25

Hi dannixo, what strength are u on? Sending u lots of luck too! 

Noele - how are u feeling today? 

Tundralife - sending u baby dust, I think your timing was good, I'm going try and do every 36 ish hrs this time, I dont think every other day was enough as we only had time to bd twice before ovulation as I ovulated day 13/14 

Xx


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Hi dannixo, what strength are u on? Sending u lots of luck too!
> 
> Noele - how are u feeling today?
> 
> Tundralife - sending u baby dust, I think your timing was good, I'm going try and do every 36 ish hrs this time, I dont think every other day was enough as we only had time to bd twice before ovulation as I ovulated day 13/14
> 
> Xx

I got upped to 100 mg this month and get to go in for a mid cycle ultrasound and trigger shot.


----------



## Jillie89

Good luck this cycle Dannixo! I am on cycle 4 of clomid too... took my last tablets today. Time to start BDing tonight. FX we may just be lucky for once and get one little sperm to find my egg this time... if not, ICSI is for us (which we really cannot afford to do) :(


----------



## Dannixo

Good luck! I hope this both of our lucky fourth month. I am waiting for a positive on an opk. Plenty of baby making to come.


----------



## 123Deirdre

Do u guys all start BDing after the 5 tablets?
And hints or tips. I took my last this morning and go for ultrasound on the 14th


----------



## Dannixo

123Deirdre said:


> Do u guys all start BDing after the 5 tablets?
> And hints or tips. I took my last this morning and go for ultrasound on the 14th

We baby dance every other day after I get off my period and once we get a positive opk which is usually cd 12 we bd once sometimes twice a day for a week straight. We start like cd 10-16.


----------



## tundralife2

thank you Star25!! Hoping I get a BFP this time too


----------



## Noele0002

Well ladies.... Sadly, this is not my month! The witch arrived so onto round 4 of Clomid! Praying my doctor will up my dosage considering the last 3 cycles were a bust on 50mg. I will update when I get ahold of my doctor and figure out our next course of action. 

Tundralife- Hope your enjoying your vacation  And yes you should start charting. I've found it so helpful. Your temp will rise after ovulation and you will be able to confirm exactly when you ovulate. Then when AF arrives or is close to arriving your temp will drop but if pregnancy occurs your temps will stay elevated and high. Look into it. I especially love fertilityfriend.com 

Star25- Hope your doing well. What cycle day are you on?

Dannixo- Welcome and good luck with your fourth round!! What cycle day are you on?

123- I usually start bd'ing cycle day 10 and every other day after that until I get a positive opk then bd once a day for 3 days in a row. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Well ladies.... Sadly, this is not my month! The witch arrived so onto round 4 of Clomid! Praying my doctor will up my dosage considering the last 3 cycles were a bust on 50mg. I will update when I get ahold of my doctor and figure out our next course of action.
> 
> Tundralife- Hope your enjoying your vacation  And yes you should start charting. I've found it so helpful. Your temp will rise after ovulation and you will be able to confirm exactly when you ovulate. Then when AF arrives or is close to arriving your temp will drop but if pregnancy occurs your temps will stay elevated and high. Look into it. I especially love fertilityfriend.com
> 
> Star25- Hope your doing well. What cycle day are you on?
> 
> Dannixo- Welcome and good luck with your fourth round!! What cycle day are you on?
> 
> 123- I usually start bd'ing cycle day 10 and every other day after that until I get a positive opk then bd once a day for 3 days in a row. Good luck this cycle!

Thank you, I am sorry to hear af arrived. Our stories seem pretty similar. Fingers crossed for next month. Hopefully they up your dosage on round four. I am on cycle day 12 Monday. Waiting to get my positive opk.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Question... Are you seeing a fertility specialist or an OBGYN? The reason I ask is because I am seeing a OBGYN and curious if I should ask if I could do a trigger shot as well... But I am unsure if that is something an OBGYN can administer or If that would more so be through a fertility clinic! Either way I am switching doctors this cycle or next and probably moving onto IUI soon. I'm just hoping one of these cycles work. Thanks for the good luck and lots of luck to you as well!


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002- so sorry that your AF arrived. I know that's disappointing! I am thinking about you. Yes, enjoying my vacation!! The weather is nice. I am feeling really weird though. I hate taking the clomid because it makes you experience close to pregnancy symptoms so after we take it and we are in the TWW it makes it hard not to get your hopes up. I actually am having some cramps today and also some ovulation feeling pains. I hate that because after O last 2 cycles I experienced that until I actually started. I mean it was a daily thing!! I can't sit and worry about it though because I think that is truly worse for me to do. I am going to enjoy my time here until end of week and I get to see DH!! I will admit to all my thread friends that I did invest in 3 preggers test while i'm here. I plan to test tomorrow and again on Thursday. If they are negative then I'm waiting until I miss my period. I'm actually only about 6DPO so wayyyyy too early to be peeing on those anyways lol.

Goodluck Noele and all of you other ladies!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Sorry the evil :witch: got you.

AFM-- this morning's ultrasound showed a 2.3 egg on the left the others were still small. Lining of my uterus looks good and the doctor should be calling me later today. (Why I'm not sure) 

Good luck ladies and lots of :dust:


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Noele002 - keep your head up :) hopefully round 4 will be the one :) i have a feeling i will be going onto round four as well with you.... but definetly ask for 100mg if your not ovulating. I didnt ovulate at 50mg at all and once i moved up to 100mg it worked :)

Star25 - I took my daily ovulation digital test and its still coming up as negative. Im on day 15 of my cycle so i think i didnt ovulate this month... there was somthing weird about my AF this month when i started so i just had this feeling... ill keep BDing anyways just in case. Ill find out next week for sure if i ovulated because i have to go to my day 21 blood test. 

Hope this week goes by fast... i really dont like Mondays lol


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Dannixo- Question... Are you seeing a fertility specialist or an OBGYN? The reason I ask is because I am seeing a OBGYN and curious if I should ask if I could do a trigger shot as well... But I am unsure if that is something an OBGYN can administer or If that would more so be through a fertility clinic! Either way I am switching doctors this cycle or next and probably moving onto IUI soon. I'm just hoping one of these cycles work. Thanks for the good luck and lots of luck to you as well!

I see my obgyn. When I got a negative the third month I called and asked for the upped dosage and trigger shot and they were all for it but I will let you know when they called it into the pharmacy and I picked it up, it was $230. Insurance does not cover it.


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- I have not had any luck with the digital ovulation tests. I tried the clearblue digital always said no, but tried my others and it was clearly a yes you're ovulating.


----------



## ADR10

cntrygrl said:


> ADR-- I have not had any luck with the digital ovulation tests. I tried the clearblue digital always said no, but tried my others and it was clearly a yes you're ovulating.

See thats the weird thing cause iv been having pains like im ovulating but then the test says no... this is the first time iv used these and when i see no everyday it gets really annoying lol. Hopefully i ovulated anyways... ill find out when i do the blood tests. Luckily for me i get my results within a few hours online so i know the same day i take the blood test.


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Keep enjoying your vacation and the warm weather! I am jealous! I agree that Clomid just sucks in general but hopefully it will all be worth it. How many dpo are you now? Also, keep us posted of when you test  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

ADR10- I am ovulating but after 3 rounds of 50mg and no luck I want to up my dosage or try something new... Also, how long are your cycles normally? Because cd 15 is early yet so I am betting you will get your positive opk soon just be patient. I got mine on cd 16 this past cycle and that was a couple days earlier than normal. I have a 29-31 day cycles. 

Dannixo- Yeah I expected it to be expensive! This whole process is expensive and my insurance stopped covering every penny the second my doctor diagnosed me with unexplained infertility.


----------



## Dannixo

Hello ladies, hope every one is doing well. Had my mid cycle ultrasound today and found out we have 10 eggs! So they decidednot to give me my noverall injection shot. Didn't want to overstimulate the overies or be like octomom lol. Waiting for my positive on my opk then plenty of baby dancing. Maybe we will get lucky and catch one of them. Only 2 of the 10 were the size they need to be but the rest could grow. Uterine lining was where it needed to be.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- That sounds promising  Good luck!


----------



## wanttobemum

Hi Ladies, I'm really sorry to jump on this thread but i have a few questions about clomid and wanted some advice from girl with experience.

I am about to go for my first fertility app at the hospital but i have already had most of the tests done and i'm ovulating fine and DH's SA came back good. What i want to know is would clomid be an option if i already ovulate normally and how long did it take to get the doctors to give you clomid?

Any info would be lovely.

Fingers crossed and :dust: to you all xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Yay for all those eggies! Sounds really good. DH and I are currently debating IUI or trying a few months with a higher dosage of Clomid. Good Luck to you.

Wantto-- I was also ovulating on my own and the dr. suggested Clomid. I was given it after a year of trying and after having an HSG.


----------



## ADR10

wanttobemum said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm really sorry to jump on this thread but i have a few questions about clomid and wanted some advice from girl with experience.
> 
> I am about to go for my first fertility app at the hospital but i have already had most of the tests done and i'm ovulating fine and DH's SA came back good. What i want to know is would clomid be an option if i already ovulate normally and how long did it take to get the doctors to give you clomid?
> 
> Any info would be lovely.
> 
> Fingers crossed and :dust: to you all xx

Hi,

We tried without clomid for over a year before we got prescribed it. Im currently on my third round. I would talk to your doctor and see if its an option for you. Let them know that you are wanting to try it and see what they say.


----------



## wanttobemum

Thanks for the responses ADR10 and cntrygrl, i really appreciate it. I just thought clomid was for when you didnt ovulate. Not sure what they can do for us if we are both fine, been trying for a year and a half now.


----------



## Dannixo

wanttobemum said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm really sorry to jump on this thread but i have a few questions about clomid and wanted some advice from girl with experience.
> 
> I am about to go for my first fertility app at the hospital but i have already had most of the tests done and i'm ovulating fine and DH's SA came back good. What i want to know is would clomid be an option if i already ovulate normally and how long did it take to get the doctors to give you clomid?
> 
> Any info would be lovely.
> 
> Fingers crossed and :dust: to you all xx

Your situation is very similar to mine. I ovulate on my own and my hubby's as us above average. We tried a year and a half before seeking help and we have one initial appointment, one regular cycle then we started clomid.


----------



## star25

Hi all

Sorry af came noele, hope your feeling better than I did on Friday 

Dannixo, your scan sounds really positive news, good luck this cycle! 

Tundralife,any symptoms or are you trying to keep the symptom spotting at bay? Something I never manage to do! 

I'm on CD 5 today so 1 more day of Clomid then waiting, no monitoring this cycle so hopefully it will work as well as last time, this was the shortest cycle I've ever had in my life! 

I've been reading success stories with Clomid and for some reason it seems that a lot of people who dont conceive on first cycle, do it on the fourth,I was thinking this as was reading them then someone else said the same, not sure if it was someone on this thread bit just seemed a lot of people conceive on the fourth round
I'll have to come on here a bit more, im struggling to keep up with all the goings on
wwith everyone! 
Xx


----------



## wanttobemum

Hi Dannixo,

I'm glad someone else understands. Not sure if they will put me on clomid or not, my appointment isnt until the 17th of April so a bit of a wait yet. Good luck to you though!


----------



## Noele0002

Wantto- Welcome  I also ovulate on my own. I have been TTC for close to two years and all of mine and dh test results come back normal. We started Clomid at 1 1/2 years TTC but my doctor was willing to prescribe it at 1 year of TTC but I wanted to wait. I'm sure they will prescribe it to you. Clomid seems to be the first treatment most doctors use. Good luck and let us know how your appointment goes. 

Star25- I did pretty good when AF showed. For some reason about 5 days before AF showed I just had a gut feeling I was out, so I knew it was coming. I did have a little cry yesterday but that was because my doctor refused to up my dosage... I feel like if 3 rounds of the exact same thing failed then why do it a fourth time? I feel like I am getting no where with my doctor. 

Tundralife- I am also curious if your experiencing any symptoms yet or anything out of the ordinary? 

AFM- Well my doctor said since my day 21 progesterone test showed that I ovulated she does not want to up my dosage. So here goes another round of 50mg. I am on cd 4 today and took my first pill yesterday. My doctor didn't even tell me what days to take it so I am going to take it days 3-7 since the last two cycles I took days 5-9 didn't work. The only reason I took them days 5-9 the last two cycles were because my doctor was unreachable until cd 4 or 5 both those cycles. I do not like my doctor. So good news... I made an appointment with a more well known doctor at my clinic! He is an OBGYN but he focuses alot of work helping couples conceive. He actually got the hospital to start offering IUI's. (Our nearest fertility clinic would be a 30-40 miles away) Anyways I will be seeing him at the beginning of my next cycle, second week in April! 

Hope all of you ladies are having a good week!! Are the majority of us waiting to ovulate?? Good luck ladies and happy bd'ing ;-)


----------



## star25

Hi, sorry to hear your Dr wouldnt up your dose but as you ovulated hopefully you will get good news this cycle, glad you found someone better though for your next appointment which we hope you won't need! 
Im on last day of Clomid today so nothing to report here, just waiting to ovulate and start bd'ing this weekend
Xx


----------



## Noele0002

Star25- Hopefully we all get our BFPs on this fourth round  I found your comment interesting about how a lot of women get their bfp on the fourth round of Clomid. I read a lot of Clomid success stories as well and have seen a lot of women got their BFP on either the first, third or fourth round. But I wonder if that's because the doctors up the dosage by time? Who knows. I just hope these next two weeks fly by so I can ovulate and be in the TWW again... Then wait some more haha do you feel like all we do is wait?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Sorry the dr. didn't up your dosage, but glad you found a dr that will listen to you and is known for helping couples conceive.

Star-- That is interesting about the Clomid rnds. Hopefully it's true for us as well.

AFM-- Waiting to ovulate any day. My fear is that now the follicle is too big. I have an appointment with dr. at the end of the month. We'll see where we go from there.


----------



## star25

The waiting is awful, especially when it's all u can thin about!

How is everyone today.? X


----------



## tundralife2

star25 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry af came noele, hope your feeling better than I did on Friday
> 
> Dannixo, your scan sounds really positive news, good luck this cycle!
> 
> Tundralife,any symptoms or are you trying to keep the symptom spotting at bay? Something I never manage to do!
> 
> I'm on CD 5 today so 1 more day of Clomid then waiting, no monitoring this cycle so hopefully it will work as well as last time, this was the shortest cycle I've ever had in my life!
> 
> I've been reading success stories with Clomid and for some reason it seems that a lot of people who dont conceive on first cycle, do it on the fourth,I was thinking this as was reading them then someone else said the same, not sure if it was someone on this thread bit just seemed a lot of people conceive on the fourth round
> I'll have to come on here a bit more, im struggling to keep up with all the goings on
> wwith everyone!
> Xx

Star25, I really don't know what to think at this point. You all know I went on vacation but before I did I got my positive OPK on a monday and then we BD that day and then Sun, Sat and Fri before. I left on thurs after work but we didn't BD after Monday because of some family issues got in the way. Anways, I came down with a UTI and had to get on some meds so i told the urgent care dr that i was on clomid and to try to prescribe something incase i was BFP. She did a serum test and it was negative. I wanted to cry so bad and now I am heading home to DH in Alaska and can't give him a special surprise. :-( I am wondering if it is too early? If I got my positive OPK on Monday March 4, 2013 would it be too early with a blood pregnancy test to really be negative? I have not had the crazy cramps like I have had after O the last 2 or 3 cycles. I kinda actually feel normal. I am having extreme white like creamy discharge but dont know if that's from my UTI. My nipple area is a little tender when i press them and I have felt a little nausea but it went away quickly. Just so discouraged. I am to get AF on March 21 so we shall see. I only have one more prescription left for clomid but I don't think I will take it this month if AF shows!!


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- It could still be way too early! Try to be patient and not lose hope yet! I estimated that your probably ovulated on or around March 5th if you got a positive opk on the 4th so today that would put you at 9dpo which could still be too early. Implantation can happen between 6-12dpo and it takes about 24 to 48 hours after implantation to show up on a blood test. So there is a huge chance that it is way to early!! 

Star25- I agree the waiting is awful! We are always waiting for something... Waiting to ovulate, waiting for AF or BFP, waiting to start the whole all over again... Not fun! But I am doing good today. On cd 5 and so far I have had no symptoms from the Clomid. Which actually worries me a little bit. The only round on Clomid that I did not experience any hotflashes or other symptoms was my second round and AF showed up on cd 14!!!! I didn't even ovulate or anything :-( So I just keep praying that won't happen again. How are you doing?


----------



## star25

I agree with noele tundralife, its probably way too early, dont rule yourself out I would still feel positive if I were u and your symptoms sound good too! 

I'm CD7 today so we're close,2ww together! X


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Tundralife - I agree with Noelle and Star25. It might still be too early for you. Your symptoms seem promising :)

Today my digital ovulation test came out negative again (im on day 17 of my cycle). The weird thing is that i feel like im ovulating right now because im getting painful feeling... hopefully i do ovulate and that stupid daily digital test is wrong. If my blood test comes up showing that i ovulated then im definetly not buying this digital test next month. I agree with one of the comments above that we are always waiting to test for one thing or another. It becomes really disheartening especially since we are not seeing what we want. If this round doesnt work for me I go onto round 4. 

Atleast the week is almost over :) Im looking forward to sleeping in on Saturday and just relaxing. I think a lot of us stress out too much and that may be causing us not to get pregnant... so i will stay in bed and just relax as much as i can on the weekend :)

Hope everyone is doing well out there. Im sending good vibes to everyone. Hopefully someone on this thread will get a positive result soon :) :) Sending out good vibes to everyone :)


----------



## star25

Hi adr - I hope you ovulate soon, I've read a lot of stories on here about people who never got a positive but ended up pregnant, what day is your blood test 21 ?

As I've read most,or worryingly probably all, the Clomid success stories I've started a new one in the first tri forum so theres a few new ones! 

Hope all's well today with everyone xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Seems our whole TTC journey is a lot of waiting. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Noele0002

ADR10- I've probably asked you this before but what brand of OPKs were you using before the digital? And what time of day are you testing at? Also, I would maybe check in to bbt charting/ temping so you can track and confirm ovulation that way then hopefully find some kind of pattern so you don't have to rely just on OPKs. This is my second cycle temping and I really like it. It's a lot easier than I thought it was going to be. Well I do hope you get a positive opk soon. Are you testing twice a day? Some women prefer that so they know for sure that they didn't miss the surge. Good luck. Keep us posted and I would be bd'ing anyways just in case. 

Star25- I am going to check that thread out because I too am addicted to reading success stories!! Do you ever go to the website twoweekwait.com ?? I used to be on that site daily reading BFP stories. I truely think I NEED those stories to keep me going. Sometimes I feel really down and wonder if it will ever happen but then I remind myself of all the amazing stories I've read about couples suffering from infertility but then getting their miracle babies! I just tell myself that one day I will get to post one of those stories and someone else who is in a similar situation as us will read my success story and gain hope from it!! Oh and me and you are soooo close in our cycles! Glad we will be in our TWW together  

Cntrygrl- I am doing good today! It's Friday so I can't complain  How are you doing?

Afm- Well on cd 6 today and only 2 more pills to take. No symptoms yet from the Clomid. Hoping that isn't a bad thing. I will be trying something new this cycle and pretty excited about it. I bought pre-seed!! Never used it before but so many women online swear by it. With the exception of last month and all the cm I had Clomid usually dries me up. So I am hoping this helps! Anyone else ever use pre-seed? If so, what do you think about it? Also, I'm thinking dh and I are going to try a different approach with bd'ing this cycle. We are going to bd only a couple of times around ovulation in hopes of having stronger sperm count. Last cycle we bd a lot around ovulation and didn't get a bfp so I'm sure it won't hurt to bd less. 

Anyways, Happy Friday ladies and I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I actually started using pre-seed this cycle. A little goes a long way I will tell you that. I used only about 1.5 and it was way too slippery. 

ADR-- I agree with Noele. I temp as well as OPK because I've not had success with the digital at all. When I see my temp start to drop on my chart I go and buy the dollar store brand. They've always been accurate for me. 

Star-- I will have to check out that thread. It gets so depressing after awhile when you start thinking why hasn't this worked yet.

AFM-- I ovulated a couple of days ago so I am 2dpo. We'll see where FF puts me. I don't think my temp was correct this morning as I woke up quite a few times last night. I also went from sweating to death to freezing this morning.


----------



## ADR10

Hi!

So this morning i finally got a + on my digital ovulation test!!! :) :) Luckily we were bding last night!!!

Star25 - My blood test is on Monday morning (March 18th) hopefully my levels are high this month.

Noele0002 / Cntrygrl - I tried charting my temperature but my doctor said that its really hard to tell with mine because its all over the place... shes the one that suggested to do the ovulation tests instead. I had bbt charted for the past 5 months so it wasnt working so well for me. I test every morning at 7am and iv been doing it once a day. The brand im using is the first response digital one... so basically the test said to test everyday at the same time for 20 straight days starting on day 5. So thats what iv been doing... finally got a positive result today!!!

So now my question to everyone is since we did the baby dance last night is it ok to do it again today just because now i know im ovulating? i know some people say only to do it every other day... but i really dont want to miss this chance :S Let me know what you guys think... 

I just want to say thanks to everyone on here for your support! its really nice to be able to talk about this with people that are going through the same thing and understand how it feels.


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> ADR10- I've probably asked you this before but what brand of OPKs were you using before the digital? And what time of day are you testing at? Also, I would maybe check in to bbt charting/ temping so you can track and confirm ovulation that way then hopefully find some kind of pattern so you don't have to rely just on OPKs. This is my second cycle temping and I really like it. It's a lot easier than I thought it was going to be. Well I do hope you get a positive opk soon. Are you testing twice a day? Some women prefer that so they know for sure that they didn't miss the surge. Good luck. Keep us posted and I would be bd'ing anyways just in case.
> 
> Star25- I am going to check that thread out because I too am addicted to reading success stories!! Do you ever go to the website twoweekwait.com ?? I used to be on that site daily reading BFP stories. I truely think I NEED those stories to keep me going. Sometimes I feel really down and wonder if it will ever happen but then I remind myself of all the amazing stories I've read about couples suffering from infertility but then getting their miracle babies! I just tell myself that one day I will get to post one of those stories and someone else who is in a similar situation as us will read my success story and gain hope from it!! Oh and me and you are soooo close in our cycles! Glad we will be in our TWW together
> 
> Cntrygrl- I am doing good today! It's Friday so I can't complain  How are you doing?
> 
> Afm- Well on cd 6 today and only 2 more pills to take. No symptoms yet from the Clomid. Hoping that isn't a bad thing. I will be trying something new this cycle and pretty excited about it. I bought pre-seed!! Never used it before but so many women online swear by it. With the exception of last month and all the cm I had Clomid usually dries me up. So I am hoping this helps! Anyone else ever use pre-seed? If so, what do you think about it? Also, I'm thinking dh and I are going to try a different approach with bd'ing this cycle. We are going to bd only a couple of times around ovulation in hopes of having stronger sperm count. Last cycle we bd a lot around ovulation and didn't get a bfp so I'm sure it won't hurt to bd less.
> 
> Anyways, Happy Friday ladies and I hope you all have a great weekend!

Noele0002--Me too lol. I need those to stay positive and if anything else it does give some hope to us, right!! I wish everyone success this cycle. I'm experiencing mild cramping today. Kinda like when AF comes. I am still about a week out from seeing her face though. We'll see. Thank you all for being so positive for me, it really helps. I want to ck out those websites too. I am back at work today and it sucks after being gone for about 10 days!!


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> ADR10- I've probably asked you this before but what brand of OPKs were you using before the digital? And what time of day are you testing at? Also, I would maybe check in to bbt charting/ temping so you can track and confirm ovulation that way then hopefully find some kind of pattern so you don't have to rely just on OPKs. This is my second cycle temping and I really like it. It's a lot easier than I thought it was going to be. Well I do hope you get a positive opk soon. Are you testing twice a day? Some women prefer that so they know for sure that they didn't miss the surge. Good luck. Keep us posted and I would be bd'ing anyways just in case.
> 
> Star25- I am going to check that thread out because I too am addicted to reading success stories!! Do you ever go to the website twoweekwait.com ?? I used to be on that site daily reading BFP stories. I truely think I NEED those stories to keep me going. Sometimes I feel really down and wonder if it will ever happen but then I remind myself of all the amazing stories I've read about couples suffering from infertility but then getting their miracle babies! I just tell myself that one day I will get to post one of those stories and someone else who is in a similar situation as us will read my success story and gain hope from it!! Oh and me and you are soooo close in our cycles! Glad we will be in our TWW together
> 
> Cntrygrl- I am doing good today! It's Friday so I can't complain  How are you doing?
> 
> Afm- Well on cd 6 today and only 2 more pills to take. No symptoms yet from the Clomid. Hoping that isn't a bad thing. I will be trying something new this cycle and pretty excited about it. I bought pre-seed!! Never used it before but so many women online swear by it. With the exception of last month and all the cm I had Clomid usually dries me up. So I am hoping this helps! Anyone else ever use pre-seed? If so, what do you think about it? Also, I'm thinking dh and I are going to try a different approach with bd'ing this cycle. We are going to bd only a couple of times around ovulation in hopes of having stronger sperm count. Last cycle we bd a lot around ovulation and didn't get a bfp so I'm sure it won't hurt to bd less.
> 
> Anyways, Happy Friday ladies and I hope you all have a great weekend!

that sounds like a great plan and i was thinking of using preseed too. where did you get it? I looked here in Alaska at Walmart but they didn't have it. Do you get it where the OPK tests are found?? Thank you for letting us know your ideas of what you are planning because it always helps to get ideas from others who are in a similar situation.


----------



## tundralife2

ADR--Congrats on your +OPK!! I have been reading that it's more important to BD the days leading up to your +OPK than "after" you get one. I am thinking the reason is because you could have actually missed it and since the sperm can live for several days in the right environment they say your chances are actually better. I posted a link to some info on one of the threads i'm in that tells you the best times. I will try to find and repost on this one. Baby dust to you and lots of it!!! BFP on its way for you.


----------



## ADR10

tundralife2 said:


> ADR--Congrats on your +OPK!! I have been reading that it's more important to BD the days leading up to your +OPK than "after" you get one. I am thinking the reason is because you could have actually missed it and since the sperm can live for several days in the right environment they say your chances are actually better. I posted a link to some info on one of the threads i'm in that tells you the best times. I will try to find and repost on this one. Baby dust to you and lots of it!!! BFP on its way for you.

Hi Tundralife2!

Thanks for the baby dust :flower:. We were doing the baby dance every other day for the past 2 weeks and yesterday was one of those days... so fingers crossed!!!! I really hope BFP is on its way!! 

thanks agian!


----------



## cntrygrl

tundralife2 said:


> Noele0002 said:
> 
> 
> ADR10- I've probably asked you this before but what brand of OPKs were you using before the digital? And what time of day are you testing at? Also, I would maybe check in to bbt charting/ temping so you can track and confirm ovulation that way then hopefully find some kind of pattern so you don't have to rely just on OPKs. This is my second cycle temping and I really like it. It's a lot easier than I thought it was going to be. Well I do hope you get a positive opk soon. Are you testing twice a day? Some women prefer that so they know for sure that they didn't miss the surge. Good luck. Keep us posted and I would be bd'ing anyways just in case.
> 
> Star25- I am going to check that thread out because I too am addicted to reading success stories!! Do you ever go to the website twoweekwait.com ?? I used to be on that site daily reading BFP stories. I truely think I NEED those stories to keep me going. Sometimes I feel really down and wonder if it will ever happen but then I remind myself of all the amazing stories I've read about couples suffering from infertility but then getting their miracle babies! I just tell myself that one day I will get to post one of those stories and someone else who is in a similar situation as us will read my success story and gain hope from it!! Oh and me and you are soooo close in our cycles! Glad we will be in our TWW together
> 
> Cntrygrl- I am doing good today! It's Friday so I can't complain  How are you doing?
> 
> Afm- Well on cd 6 today and only 2 more pills to take. No symptoms yet from the Clomid. Hoping that isn't a bad thing. I will be trying something new this cycle and pretty excited about it. I bought pre-seed!! Never used it before but so many women online swear by it. With the exception of last month and all the cm I had Clomid usually dries me up. So I am hoping this helps! Anyone else ever use pre-seed? If so, what do you think about it? Also, I'm thinking dh and I are going to try a different approach with bd'ing this cycle. We are going to bd only a couple of times around ovulation in hopes of having stronger sperm count. Last cycle we bd a lot around ovulation and didn't get a bfp so I'm sure it won't hurt to bd less.
> 
> Anyways, Happy Friday ladies and I hope you all have a great weekend!
> 
> that sounds like a great plan and i was thinking of using preseed too. where did you get it? I looked here in Alaska at Walmart but they didn't have it. Do you get it where the OPK tests are found?? Thank you for letting us know your ideas of what you are planning because it always helps to get ideas from others who are in a similar situation.Click to expand...

Tundra-- I found it at walgreens. It's actually in with the contraception stuff. I think there are a couple of websites you can order it from also.


----------



## Dannixo

ADR10 said:


> Hi!
> 
> So this morning i finally got a + on my digital ovulation test!!! :) :) Luckily we were bding last night!!!
> 
> Star25 - My blood test is on Monday morning (March 18th) hopefully my levels are high this month.
> 
> Noele0002 / Cntrygrl - I tried charting my temperature but my doctor said that its really hard to tell with mine because its all over the place... shes the one that suggested to do the ovulation tests instead. I had bbt charted for the past 5 months so it wasnt working so well for me. I test every morning at 7am and iv been doing it once a day. The brand im using is the first response digital one... so basically the test said to test everyday at the same time for 20 straight days starting on day 5. So thats what iv been doing... finally got a positive result today!!!
> 
> So now my question to everyone is since we did the baby dance last night is it ok to do it again today just because now i know im ovulating? i know some people say only to do it every other day... but i really dont want to miss this chance :S Let me know what you guys think...
> 
> I just want to say thanks to everyone on here for your support! its really nice to be able to talk about this with people that are going through the same thing and understand how it feels.

Doctors say you can do it everyday if your partner has a good high sperm count. If not it won't do any good. His swimmers won't have time to replenish.


----------



## ADR10

Thanks Dannixo! yes my husband got checked and everything with him is fine. So I guess that means we will be BDing tonight lol. 

only thing is that im cramping more then i did last month... hopefully everything is ok.


----------



## Dannixo

ADR10 said:


> Thanks Dannixo! yes my husband got checked and everything with him is fine. So I guess that means we will be BDing tonight lol.
> 
> only thing is that im cramping more then i did last month... hopefully everything is ok.

Could just mean you have more eggs then last month. I had my first mid cycle ultrasound this month and had 11 eggs and boy could I feel the difference in cramping.


----------



## ADR10

Dannixo said:


> ADR10 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dannixo! yes my husband got checked and everything with him is fine. So I guess that means we will be BDing tonight lol.
> 
> only thing is that im cramping more then i did last month... hopefully everything is ok.
> 
> Could just mean you have more eggs then last month. I had my first mid cycle ultrasound this month and had 11 eggs and boy could I feel the difference in cramping.Click to expand...

Oh i hope your right:flower::happydance:


----------



## Noele0002

ADR10- Congrats on the positive opk  When I get a positive opk I make sure to bd that day and the next. Your almost in the TWW!! I have my fingers crossed for you and hope you get your BFP this cycle. 

Tundralife- Do you normally get cramping a week before AF? Let's hope its implantation cramping! I'm so impatient and wish I was in my TWW already lol. By the way, how was your vacation? I hope you had a great time. Oh and I actually found the preseed at Target in the pregnancy test section. (Not sure if there is a Target in Alaska or not) I got lucky and they were on clearance too  I don't think Walmart carries it. Also, I tried to find some on Amazon but couldn't find the smaller quantity and did not want to buy a larger quantity in case I did not like it. But I didnt look very hard on Amazon. Check target  But let's hope you don't need it because you will get your BFP this cycle!!


----------



## star25

Hello everyone, glad you got your positive adr, sounds like you have bd at all the right times too! 

Cntrygrl - hope the tww goes quick for you and ends in a bfp, keep us updated with any symptoms!

Tundralife - I'm still feeling positive for you! The tww is so hard but were all here for each other so thats good! 

Dannixo - where are u in your cycle? 

I'm CD9 today and decided just going to bd as much as possible, last time did every other day so only done it twice before I ovulated, last sa was 84mil so hoping the counts still high, has Been slightly low in the past but the last 2 since November have been 34 and 84 mil so hoping for the best this cycle!
X


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Hello everyone, glad you got your positive adr, sounds like you have bd at all the right times too!
> 
> Cntrygrl - hope the tww goes quick for you and ends in a bfp, keep us updated with any symptoms!
> 
> Tundralife - I'm still feeling positive for you! The tww is so hard but were all here for each other so thats good!
> 
> Dannixo - where are u in your cycle?
> 
> I'm CD9 today and decided just going to bd as much as possible, last time did every other day so only done it twice before I ovulated, last sa was 84mil so hoping the counts still high, has Been slightly low in the past but the last 2 since November have been 34 and 84 mil so hoping for the best this cycle!
> X

I am on cd 17.


----------



## star25

Dannixo said:


> star25 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, glad you got your positive adr, sounds like you have bd at all the right times too!
> 
> Cntrygrl - hope the tww goes quick for you and ends in a bfp, keep us updated with any symptoms!
> 
> Tundralife - I'm still feeling positive for you! The tww is so hard but were all here for each other so thats good!
> 
> Dannixo - where are u in your cycle?
> 
> I'm CD9 today and decided just going to bd as much as possible, last time did every other day so only done it twice before I ovulated, last sa was 84mil so hoping the counts still high, has Been slightly low in the past but the last 2 since November have been 34 and 84 mil so hoping for the best this cycle!
> X
> 
> 
> 
> I am on cd 17.Click to expand...

Thats good, I'm only on day 10 ,it's horrible to think I've got 3 more weeks to wait and see if its going to be af or bfp, fingers crossed for us all! X


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> ADR10- Congrats on the positive opk  When I get a positive opk I make sure to bd that day and the next. Your almost in the TWW!! I have my fingers crossed for you and hope you get your BFP this cycle.
> 
> Tundralife- Do you normally get cramping a week before AF? Let's hope its implantation cramping! I'm so impatient and wish I was in my TWW already lol. By the way, how was your vacation? I hope you had a great time. Oh and I actually found the preseed at Target in the pregnancy test section. (Not sure if there is a Target in Alaska or not) I got lucky and they were on clearance too  I don't think Walmart carries it. Also, I tried to find some on Amazon but couldn't find the smaller quantity and did not want to buy a larger quantity in case I did not like it. But I didnt look very hard on Amazon. Check target  But let's hope you don't need it because you will get your BFP this cycle!!

Noele- My vacation was great! I must admit though I couldn't stop thinking about my TWW. I don't want to obsess because I'm sure that does't help any. We do have a Target here in Alaska and it's only about 20 minutes or so from my house so that's great. I will have to go by some time this week and check it out. So, I'm wondering if you have to use that stuff all during your cycle or during your fertile days? You would think if you wanted to sustain the sperm in you then you would use each time you bd with Dh, is that right? How are you these days? I am due AF between tomorrow and Wednesday of this week. I am having minimal cramping compared to normal but I do feel them so thinking she may show!!! I'm going to have some things to occupy my time my next cycle. DH and I are opening an online retail store. Something I can do and still keep my regular job! Maybe focusing on that will keep my mind off of it but it's so hard because it seems that EVERYONE around you has a brand new baby or is preggers. I can't hate like that though because when it's meant to happen, I know it will. I am wishing you lots of luck. So other than preseed what will be your next step with your new doctor? What do you think they will recommend? What about IUI? I have thought about that but I have to wait until April to be referred to another Doctor. Thank you for asking about my trip too.


----------



## star25

Morning all

Im hoping u will get your bfp this week tundralife,I still had the cramping too before I got af but it might also mean bfp, the day I got af my cramping was as bad as it normally is when I have a long cycle which I was a bit miffed about! 


I'm on day 11 today, so far have bd days 9 and 10 so just going to try every day this time round

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Morning Everyone :hugs:

Tundra-- You only use the preseed during your fertile period. You may also want to try softcups. They're normally used for AF, but are safe to use for TTC purposes also. Keeps the sperm in and close to the cervix. Hopefully you won't need it though FX'ed.

Star-- Good Luck to you on catching that egg :)

AFM-- 5dpo not much going on. I had a little bit of acid reflux but I think it's from the Ranch Hot Wing Doritos I ate. How was everyone's St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- So glad your vacation was good!! It's always hard not to obsess during the TWW. That's really exciti.g about the online retail store  and that will definitely keep your mind occupied. As for the preseed I would use it just during the week of ovulation. For next steps with my new doctor... I have no clue what the plan will be. But since we've had all the main tests done that hopefully he will recommend IUI right away. He is the only doctor at my clinic who does IUIs. We will just wait and see. I do not have my hopes up this cycle considering this is our fourth round with the same dosage and I don't see how it will do anything if it hasn't worked the past couple months. I'm just patiently awaiting my appt with the new doctor. Anyways... When do you plan on poas?

Star25- Your bd plan sounds good. I am doing the opposite this cycle. Last cycle dh and I bd a lot so this cycle we are going to bd only a few times right around ovulation. Good luck 

Cntrygrl- My St. Pattys Day was good. I was glad to have some drinks and not worrying about everything!! How was yours?

AFM- I'm on cd 9 today and just waiting. Only thing is the Clomid didn't give me any side effects until cycle 8 and today I started getting hotflashes which made me happy because hopefully that means its working. 

Hope everyone has a good Monday!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Mine was fun. I made corned beef & cabbage saturday night and had DH's mom & stepdad over for dinner. Last night went out for a little bit with some of our friends, but we were back home shortly after 9.


----------



## tundralife2

Noele-Yea, I am hoping that the business will occupy my mind a little plus I will still be working my full time job here on base anyways. I am still not really having the cramping and I ALWAYS have cramping way before my periods because of the endometriosis. I still feel a little negative though and think I am going to start but guess we will wait it out this week. I decided not to POAS this time simply because it's already so close to AF (if she arrives) that if it was a BFN, I would feel guilty for wasting money again on those HPT's. 
I plan to invest in some preseed and can get it from our local Target so that's a plus. I am getting dry as can be CM wise right now. I was having a ton of discharge but then again that could have been from the UTI i'm getting over. I like your BD plan and I think that if it doesn't work for us then we are going to do what my Dr recommended the first time---have sex every other day beginning on day 11. I hope you are doing good. You will be O'ing before you know it!! Who knows, maybe for you-the 4th time could be the charm!! FXD


----------



## tundralife2

cntrygrl said:


> Good Morning Everyone :hugs:
> 
> Tundra-- You only use the preseed during your fertile period. You may also want to try softcups. They're normally used for AF, but are safe to use for TTC purposes also. Keeps the sperm in and close to the cervix. Hopefully you won't need it though FX'ed.
> 
> Star-- Good Luck to you on catching that egg :)
> 
> AFM-- 5dpo not much going on. I had a little bit of acid reflux but I think it's from the Ranch Hot Wing Doritos I ate. How was everyone's St. Patrick's Day?

cntrygrl- thank you for the information on the preseed and the softcups stuff. I have heard of the softcups but did not really know what they are used for. Those hot wings and doritos sure sound good LOL


----------



## cntrygrl

They are really good. A little hot, but I put them on a tuna fish sandwich. Weird I know, but I like my tuna with chips or doritos on my sandwich.


----------



## tundralife2

cntrygrl said:


> They are really good. A little hot, but I put them on a tuna fish sandwich. Weird I know, but I like my tuna with chips or doritos on my sandwich.

well i'm from the south and we always put chips on our bologna sandwiches!! ;-)


----------



## cntrygrl

tundralife2 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> They are really good. A little hot, but I put them on a tuna fish sandwich. Weird I know, but I like my tuna with chips or doritos on my sandwich.
> 
> well i'm from the south and we always put chips on our bologna sandwiches!! ;-)Click to expand...

It's how it should be done :)


----------



## 123Deirdre

Last night I had period type pains...obviously ovulation pain but it was a lot stronger than my usual ov pain.
Anyome else get this?
It wasy first round of clomid this month


----------



## Noele0002

123- I have not experienced that myself but have heard a lot of women on Clomid have experienced much stronger ovulation pains. Hopefully that's a good sign and means you have a strong ovulation  Good luck!

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! I'm still getting hotflashes 3 days after my last pills. Anyone know how long the Clomid stays in your system after you take the last pill? Not that it matters I'm just curious.


----------



## cntrygrl

I still get hotflashes on and off all the way up til AF arrives.


----------



## Noele0002

Oh wow. I didn't realize it stayed in our system so long. But seriously getting sick of these hotflashes! It's 3 degrees here in MN and I keep having to go outside in a t-shirt to cool off!


----------



## tundralife2

question in regards to the hot flashes. I don't think I have experienced the hot flashes but i have noticed the past two days maybe 3 that my right cheek is hot and when i look at it in the mirror my face on that side looks red. Kinda rosey looking. I can feel the heat from it. That's weird that it would be isolated. I'm sure it's not related to the clomid but I've never had that before. So I'm waiting on AF by tomorrow. 

How are you beautiful ladies doing today??? Anything exciting going on? Cntrygrl- it's only 7:40 am here in Alaska so I just signed onto my work computer and saw our comments about the bologna sandwhiches and now I'm hungry already lol!! Damn it!! ;-)


----------



## star25

Hi,I havent really had any hot flashes, I havent actually had any side effects apart from the odd headache, last cycle I had a bad lower back pretty much from about day 12/13 and I can feel it starting now, it stopped when I last got af so must be a hormone thing, I normally get it bad the first day of af not a whole 2 week's! 

I didnt bd yesterday so my plans already gone wrong, I really wanted to do day 11 this time, just had a good feeling about it! So now I've done 9,10 and 12 so far, 

I'm starting to feel now the Clomid isn't going to work and I just want to get the next 5 cycles out the way so I can move on to the next step, whatever that will be! 

Good luck everyone in your cycles! X


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

I get extreme hot flashes especially at night. One night i even turned the fan on so that i could cool down. My DH was so cold lol but he suffered through it for me :)

So i went and got my day 21 blood test done and my progesterone levels came back as 57.7! YAY. hopefully this month it all finally works out!!!! Im sending out good vibes to everyone. We are all due for some good news.


----------



## cntrygrl

tundralife2 said:


> question in regards to the hot flashes. I don't think I have experienced the hot flashes but i have noticed the past two days maybe 3 that my right cheek is hot and when i look at it in the mirror my face on that side looks red. Kinda rosey looking. I can feel the heat from it. That's weird that it would be isolated. I'm sure it's not related to the clomid but I've never had that before. So I'm waiting on AF by tomorrow.
> 
> How are you beautiful ladies doing today??? Anything exciting going on? Cntrygrl- it's only 7:40 am here in Alaska so I just signed onto my work computer and saw our comments about the bologna sandwhiches and now I'm hungry already lol!! Damn it!! ;-)

Lol lately I'm hungry almost as soon as I wake up!


----------



## star25

Ooh thats exciting adr, feeling positive for u! X


----------



## tundralife2

star25 said:


> Hi,I havent really had any hot flashes, I havent actually had any side effects apart from the odd headache, last cycle I had a bad lower back pretty much from about day 12/13 and I can feel it starting now, it stopped when I last got af so must be a hormone thing, I normally get it bad the first day of af not a whole 2 week's!
> 
> I didnt bd yesterday so my plans already gone wrong, I really wanted to do day 11 this time, just had a good feeling about it! So now I've done 9,10 and 12 so far,
> 
> I'm starting to feel now the Clomid isn't going to work and I just want to get the next 5 cycles out the way so I can move on to the next step, whatever that will be!
> 
> Good luck everyone in your cycles! X

Star25- Don't get down hun. I think the clomid affects everyone differently and some the exact same. I don't get hot flashes and sweat like some of the ladies but my pains and the feelings of O and AF are stronger than EVER before. I'm sure the clomid is working. I am sending :hugs: your way that this will be your month!!! If you haven't O'd yet I think the BD'ing you have done so far is sufficient. When do you normally O? My doctor told me to BD every other day until I get a positive. I feel bad because we did it 3 days in a row and then the day I got an O but then not after that because I had to go on vacation and DH didn't get to come with. I am due AF by Wednesday or Thurs of this week. Not feeling the strong cramping I usually have both on clomid and off of it. I am wanting to be hopeful about this but haven't tested yet. Decided not to waste money until I'm actually late!! :happydance::happydance: Well, you have a good day & chin up hunny!!


----------



## ADR10

tundralife2 said:


> star25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,I havent really had any hot flashes, I havent actually had any side effects apart from the odd headache, last cycle I had a bad lower back pretty much from about day 12/13 and I can feel it starting now, it stopped when I last got af so must be a hormone thing, I normally get it bad the first day of af not a whole 2 week's!
> 
> I didnt bd yesterday so my plans already gone wrong, I really wanted to do day 11 this time, just had a good feeling about it! So now I've done 9,10 and 12 so far,
> 
> I'm starting to feel now the Clomid isn't going to work and I just want to get the next 5 cycles out the way so I can move on to the next step, whatever that will be!
> 
> Good luck everyone in your cycles! X
> 
> Star25- Don't get down hun. I think the clomid affects everyone differently and some the exact same. I don't get hot flashes and sweat like some of the ladies but my pains and the feelings of O and AF are stronger than EVER before. I'm sure the clomid is working. I am sending :hugs: your way that this will be your month!!! If you haven't O'd yet I think the BD'ing you have done so far is sufficient. When do you normally O? My doctor told me to BD every other day until I get a positive. I feel bad because we did it 3 days in a row and then the day I got an O but then not after that because I had to go on vacation and DH didn't get to come with. I am due AF by Wednesday or Thurs of this week. Not feeling the strong cramping I usually have both on clomid and off of it. I am wanting to be hopeful about this but haven't tested yet. Decided not to waste money until I'm actually late!! :happydance::happydance: Well, you have a good day & chin up hunny!!Click to expand...

Tundralife - Oh im crossing my fingers for you!!!! The TWW feels so long!!! Im not even a week in and i want to test... but i keep reminding myself on how much money i wasted last month. Im going to try to not test until the end of the two weeks... today is only day 5 after ovulation. I wish the tests were cheaper... i dont even know why they are so expensive. 

Anyone have any good recommandations for at home pregnancy tests?!?!?!


----------



## star25

Hi, thank you for your kind words tundralife, I think I'll feel better when I'm in the 2ww,last Clomid cycle I think I ovulated day 14 but before Clomid I dont know as my cycles were normally 50 days! 
I think your doing really well not testing, I hate testing ,too scary! Its sounding really promising for u this month! 

Adr -sorry I cant help with the tests as I never test! Never thought why they are so expensive, so irritating! 

It would be so good if we all got our bfps around the same time, u girls are so supportive and deserve it so much xx


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- I've actually been happy with the cheap dollar store brand. I don't like First Response they have a line in them that can look like a faint positive. Clear blue digital is a good one also, but wouldn't use those til you think you see a positive as they're more pricey. I have stopped testing til I'm actually late since I started the Clomid. So I haven't tested in a couple of months.

Tundra-- FXed for you! When will you be testing so I know to check over the weekend?

Star-- I am so sorry. I read a book recently "infertility sucks" and it helped some. There's also a book "every drunk cheerleader why not me" I want to pick that one up as well. I would also talk to the dr. about a higher dosage. I'm not sure why they would've started you so low if you were rarely ovulating. I've had to stay on top of my dr. I know we feel like we're nagging them, but this is important to us. My dr. hurt herself in a skiing accident so I get to see a new dr. the end of this month. Should be interesting.


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- I am not sure about the rosey cheek thing... But I am praying that AF stays away for you!! Keep us updated whether the witch shows or not. 

Star25- I wouldn't worry about missing day 11. If you ovulate on or around cd 14 again than the important days would be 12,13,& 14. What OPKs are you using this cycle? 

ADR10- Yay on the progesterone levels being so high  I'm definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you. What day is AF due for you? Also, about your question on home pregnancy tests... I would recommend ordering from the internet. I just ordered the Wondfo pregnancy test strips (50 count) for 13$ on Amazon. I know that sounds crazy but I've developed an addiction to test early since starting Clomid... The whole 1 1/2 years TTC prior to Clomid I never tested until I was late but I think since I have my hopes higher on Clomid I have become obsessed during the TWW and like to test early. So during the first 3 rounds of Clomid I spent around 60$ on home pregnancy tests and was really upset with myself for wasting money like that. That's why I ordered from Amazon because it was so cheap and now I won't feel guilty for testing early because each testing strip was only like .30 cents. Plus I've read a lot of women use them and swear they are just as good as store bought.


----------



## ADR10

Noele0002 said:


> Tundralife- I am not sure about the rosey cheek thing... But I am praying that AF stays away for you!! Keep us updated whether the witch shows or not.
> 
> Star25- I wouldn't worry about missing day 11. If you ovulate on or around cd 14 again than the important days would be 12,13,& 14. What OPKs are you using this cycle?
> 
> ADR10- Yay on the progesterone levels being so high  I'm definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you. What day is AF due for you? Also, about your question on home pregnancy tests... I would recommend ordering from the internet. I just ordered the Wondfo pregnancy test strips (50 count) for 13$ on Amazon. I know that sounds crazy but I've developed an addiction to test early since starting Clomid... The whole 1 1/2 years TTC prior to Clomid I never tested until I was late but I think since I have my hopes higher on Clomid I have become obsessed during the TWW and like to test early. So during the first 3 rounds of Clomid I spent around 60$ on home pregnancy tests and was really upset with myself for wasting money like that. That's why I ordered from Amazon because it was so cheap and now I won't feel guilty for testing early because each testing strip was only like .30 cents. Plus I've read a lot of women use them and swear they are just as good as store bought.

Hi,

Noele - I did the same thing! i spent so much money on home pregnancy tests. I could have definetly used that money in other places! I will definetly check that out on Amazon. I think it might be a little bit more expensive for me because I live in Canada. 

I hate getting too excited about my progesterone level because if i dont get pregnant again i become so sad. im trying really hard not to think about it and just relax and hopefully my body will take care of the rest :thumbup:


----------



## tundralife2

hey ladies---I won't test until Fri night or maybe Saturday. I'm feeling crampy off and on. I am not sure if my cycle will change this time because I did something a little different. My dr prescribed me clomid @ 100 mg for CD5-9 I took that 2 months like that and then started reading that CD3-7 is supposed to produce "more" follies. I don't really know because it seems the controversy is still out there but supposedly CD5-9 produces mature eggs and 3-7 produces more period. So on my 3rd round that i took Feb 20th it was the 3rd day of my cycle instead of taking it 5-9 like i had the past 2 cycles. This one seems to be the less painful for me. I felt ovulation or what I thought would be ovulation and was confirmed by the +OPK but I haven't had the severe mood swings or severe menstral like cramps. The last 2 cycles it started immediately around O and didn't stop until AF arrived. I'm not saying I'm not going to start AF but it's more mild this time and that makes me happier. I have one more RX left for Clomid and not sure if I will take it if this cycle isn't it for us. May just try natural and see if I can get that referal to see a dr off base. We shall see. You ladies will be the first to know if it's a BFN or a BFP!! 

Oh and I agree with the obsessive thing about testing etc. I have been communicating with someone I went to high school with who has 2 older children and now at 39 1/2 she is pregnant again! She said she tried for 4 years since having her tubal reversal and finally she is pregnant. She didn't take clomid but did seek the helpf of a fertility clinic. I am anxious to see what she tried etc and I will pass the news along to you ladies of course! 

Hope everyone is having a great day. I am excited for those in the TWW or those approaching.


----------



## Noele0002

ADR10- I know what you mean about the progesterone levels. I was a little bummed that mine was only at 16.2 last cycle but after reading a bunch of articles online I came to a conclusion that it really doesn't matter how high or low your levels are unless they are too low to confirm ovulation or too high suggesting that your hormones are out of wack. But definitely check Amazon for hpts. Even if they are a little more spendy it will still probably be cheaper than store bought. 

Tundralife- I read the same thing online about the difference between taking Clomid days 3-7 or 5-9. Last 2 cycles I took days 5-9 so this cycle I decided to take it takes 3-7. My doctor didn't care either way. I will be checking for updates this weekend!!!! I'm sending you lots and lots of good vibes and babydust  

I should be ovulating any where from Saturday-Tuesday so I am going to start bd'ing tonight. But I'm trying to only bd a few times before ovulation (which won't be hard since mine and dh sex drive is way down after how much we bd last cycle lol) I'm thinking my plan for bd is tonight, twice over the weekend, then one day either Tuesday or Monday. Maybe that will help up my hubbys sperm count?? Who's knows lol I'm willing to give anything and everything a try a this point.


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> ADR10- I know what you mean about the progesterone levels. I was a little bummed that mine was only at 16.2 last cycle but after reading a bunch of articles online I came to a conclusion that it really doesn't matter how high or low your levels are unless they are too low to confirm ovulation or too high suggesting that your hormones are out of wack. But definitely check Amazon for hpts. Even if they are a little more spendy it will still probably be cheaper than store bought.
> 
> Tundralife- I read the same thing online about the difference between taking Clomid days 3-7 or 5-9. Last 2 cycles I took days 5-9 so this cycle I decided to take it takes 3-7. My doctor didn't care either way. I will be checking for updates this weekend!!!! I'm sending you lots and lots of good vibes and babydust
> 
> I should be ovulating any where from Saturday-Tuesday so I am going to start bd'ing tonight. But I'm trying to only bd a few times before ovulation (which won't be hard since mine and dh sex drive is way down after how much we bd last cycle lol) I'm thinking my plan for bd is tonight, twice over the weekend, then one day either Tuesday or Monday. Maybe that will help up my hubbys sperm count?? Who's knows lol I'm willing to give anything and everything a try a this point.

Well, I'm about ready to snap my DH's neck LOL. I don't see why we can't get our sex drives in tune with each other. I mean when I tell him its near that time he panics and then we can't do it. When I don't even say anything about ANYTHING then we are Bd'ing at least every other day and sometimes EVERYDAy!! Why can't this be when I am nearing O??? Craziness, huh? I was laughing Noele- when I read that about you and your DH and the sex drive. Honestly, that's what I did my last cycle. I didn't tell DH that I was ovulating or anything. I kept it to myself and of course we BD preovulation for 4 days straight and then the day I got my first positive. FXD are still crossed I don't see AF!!

So question, I was reading another forum about clomid success stories https://community.babycenter.com/post/a39054202/clomid_success_stories?cpg=3&csi=2413672594&pd=1

and saw where someone posted that they got a positive OPK for 4 days. that really confused me because I got one on 3/4 3/5 and 3/6 it finally went negative and then positive on 3/7. I only Bd'd on 3/1 3/2 3/3 3/4 this time and didn't have the chance after because of my trip. I could swear though I felt myself O'ing on 3/7 or 3/8 just because of the side pains I was feeling. what do you think about that? I wish it was already tomorrow or Friday so I could test :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jillie89

CD20 today on round 4 of clomid... not sure whether I ovulated at all... my chart looks WAY different (and is up and down) compared to the past 3 months on clomid where I know for certain I ovulated. So frustrating! :(


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- The tricky thing about OPKs is that they do not accurately pinpoint or confirm ovulation! As far as having positive OPKs for 4 days in a row that just means you had a strong LH surge. It also does not mean that you ovulated on the last day of your positive opk or the day after. I've seen some women who confirm ovulation through fertilityfriend.com with their temps and OPKs and I've seen women's charts that had multiple OPKs (let's just say 4 positive days in a row but their temps confirmed ovulation on the day of.the 3rd positive opk but the fourth was just left over surge that hadn't cleared up yet) It can all be so confusing.... I wish their was an easier way of pinpointing ovulation! But if I were you I wouldn't worry too much. Hahaha this might sound stupid but think about it... Think about all the virgin teenagers who get pregnant their very first time having sex! It cant be a coincidence that they all ovulated the very night they had sex for the first time. I think it has more to do with the fact that sperm can survive for 3-5 days (don't quote me). Sorry if that was a lame example given all of our situation but it makes sense to why I'm telling you not to worry. And yes about the sex drive I totally agree!! The week AFTER ovulation my dh wants it alllllll the time. Lol I don't understand it. Oh and about the ovulation pains look it up online of you get bored but I've read some articles where doctors say that is not an accurate symptom to use to detect ovulation because those O pains can happen before, during, or after ovulation. So the pains you felt could have been after ovulation pains. Anyways I am really praying for you girl and hope AF does not show. I would be going crazy right now if I were you. Of your not testing until this weekend than you have some strong will power. *Babydust*

Jillie- How long are your cycles and when do you normally ovulate? Maybe your just going to O late this cycle?!


----------



## tundralife2

Hey Noele- I am kind of sad a little today because I am actually feeling some mild AF like cramps. I haven't really been feeling any as I've said before and I usually do. I am supposed start today or yesterday according to how my cycles have been going. I am usually 29-31 days and today is day 31. I hope I don't start but I don't want to have cramps either if I am BFP!! It is hard not to test but since DH and I ride to work together and we eat lunch together and we drive home together I can't really sneak and buy a test. I sat at my desk yesterday and googled baby names. He just says if we don't ever have a kid he will be okay. I wish men understood just how upsetting it is for a woman who has problems getting pregnant. You know maybe it is because we stress ourselves out and maybe it isn't because of that. I just know that I feel that is part of being a woman to give birth. I really want to be pregnant this time. I want to have a baby with DH and he'd be an awesome dad!! I know we all want that on here and I really hope it happens to all of us ladies on this thread. I will let you all know if AF shows up or I end up testing. I just know if I get a BFN at this point then it's just a BFN. I am too close to AF that it wouldn't show up if i were. 

Oh and I do agree with the Ovulation pain theory and what you read on line because I have already read that before too. I wish I only had a +OPK one day though lol. Wouldn't have been so much on mind if DH and I were able to bd again before I left but I did also read to add to what you said that it's better chances days leading up to O than actually the day of O because of time it takes for sperm to mature. Again, I tested positive first on 3/4 and did bd that day and 3 days in a row prior but never after that. So I'm a little worried that I didn't catch that sperm lol. Today I am experiencing really runny, creamy white CM. Weird.... We will tell soon enough!!!!!

Other than that, how are you ladies doing today?


----------



## tundralife2

Jillie89 said:


> CD20 today on round 4 of clomid... not sure whether I ovulated at all... my chart looks WAY different (and is up and down) compared to the past 3 months on clomid where I know for certain I ovulated. So frustrating! :(



Jillie- I wish I knew how to read your chart so I could help figure it out with you but I've never charted so I don't know how to read it or recognize what's going on. It's crazy how complicated this all is lol. Teenagers make this look so easy.


----------



## ADR10

Jillie89 said:


> CD20 today on round 4 of clomid... not sure whether I ovulated at all... my chart looks WAY different (and is up and down) compared to the past 3 months on clomid where I know for certain I ovulated. So frustrating! :(

Hi,

My charts are always up and down but I do ovulate. My doctor said its really hard for me to predict when im ovulating based on my temp. charts so now iv moved onto using ovulation tests at home. I used a digital this cycle and that helped narrow it down for me.


----------



## Jillie89

I am just worried because this months chart is NOTHING like my last 3 cycles where I definitely ovulated CD17 or 18 in them and I had the drip and rise straight after. There was a definite pattern. And my cycles have been 30-32 days when I ovulate.


----------



## tundralife2

Well, I said you ladies would be the first to know whether its a BFP or BFN and it's a BFN!! I couldn't stand it, I went on my way out to a meeting just a few ago and bought a cheap off brand HPT and it said BFN!! I've even let it sit here on my desk for a bit too and it's a no, no matter how I try to look at it. I can't even imagine a hint of a second line.


----------



## tundralife2

and i'm between 15 and 17DPO so I am pretty confident it would be a BFP if it was going to be. I should see the line by now. Guess I'm out this time ladies. Good luck everyone in their TWW


----------



## star25

Hi, sorry to hear that tundralife but has af showed yet? could u ovulated later than u thought? 
Im with u on thr anger about timing bd, my plans gone out the window, we couldnt do it yesterday coz I was asleep all morning after working the night and sorry for tmi I've been really sore down there,I think it's hormone related as I had it last cycle and there was no way I could manage it so I thought it's ok, we'll do this morning as we both have the day off - but nope! Dh was tired and not in the mood!! I was so angry I've stormed out to walk the dog and sat down the beach now getting blown away writing this! 
I know it won't help getting angry it's just going to delay bd more so I'm going to have to go home now and pretend not to be angry though I'm seething inside! 

How are u feeling tundralife? Everyone else ok I hope xxx


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- I'm so sad to hear that :-( but they always say your not out until AF officially shows up. Any sign of AF yet? Well you mentioned something about being referred to a Fertility Specialist in April... Is that going to be your next step or continue another round of Clomid? Well I'm sending you hugs and lots of support and babydust!! This is my fourth round and I am not expecting to be get a bfp either. I'm in my fertile week and will probably ovulate between tomorrow and Monday and dh is NOT in the mood to bd at all. It's been over a week. I tried Wednesday night and Thursday night but he was too tired... I'm going to get him drunk tonight or at least buzzed so I can take advantage of him and steal his swimmers ;-) lol is that bad? Grrr my plan of bd'ing only a few times before ovulation back fired in my face because now I'm close to not bd'ing at all before ovulation. Anyways, I hope your feeling better today and if AF does show just remember we are all here for you and you can vent away!!! Happy Friday and try to enjoy your weekend. 

Star25- I know exactly how you feel! My plan went straight out the window too! Dh and I haven't bd'd in a week and I should be ovulating SOON. He has been too tired and not in the mood. Yikes everything about TTC can be soooooo frustrating! Anyways hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## tundralife2

Ladies thank you both for the vote of confidence but I am more than 100% sure AF will show this weekend. You know I decided to go to the tanning bed after work. I had DH take me on the way home. It was the only few minutes I knew I would have alone to sit and sulk. (because we ride to work together etc) Anyways, I didn't tell DH I took a test but he could tell something was wrong with me and kept pestering me for an answer. Ijust told him not being able to get pregnant is a very sensitive issue for me and it seems to not be as important to him and it makes me sad and angry at the same time because I'm doing this all for him!! He replied by saying I need to stop being crazy and obessing about it and that we can't make it happen. If it's going to it will when it's time and if not, then that's okay too and he will still be fine. I stormed up to the tanning bed and cried. Anyways, I decided not to take the clomid this cycle. I am going to take a break from that. I can't promise I won't ck my OPK's to see when that time is here. I just really want to know if I am ovulating and I think that would ease my mind some. I am making one more appt to ask my Dr for lab work or something to see before I decide when I want to take my last RX for clomid. Who knows, maybe I won't need it next cycle!!

I'm still going to check in on you ladies because I'm already obsessed with each of your stories and want the best outcome for you all. I am anxiously awaiting who will get the bFP first!! ;-) Thank you ladies for listening to me vent.

@ Star25--i completely understand about what you DH did and not wanting to BD. I seem to go through that every month we have been trying. When it comes down to that time and I have to let DH know that we need to BD he gets mad because I'm forcing him and then we don't. I was excited this cycle because I kept it all ot myself and things happened naturally. Just no BFP....

Hope your day gets better and maybe you and DH can bd later today. What cycle day are you on Star25? Noele--how are you this morning? Where are you at in your cycle day??


----------



## tundralife2

Noele---I just read your plot to get DH drunk LOL LOL LOL...if my hubby drank, I believe I would do that to but then I fear he would pass out and it wouldn't work! haha

I hope he Bd's with you soon and alot!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Lol @ taking advantage of DH.

Tundra-- I'm thinking about taking a break from Clomid as well. We'll see what the dr's plans are next week. 

Star-- Sorry DH isn't in the same state of mind as you. 

I can't say understand the not wanting to BD. My DH is like a mad man if we go a couple of days without BDing. I did have an ex though where it felt like I was pulling teeth with him just to have sex no TTC involved. Makes it that much harder on you ladies and stressful.


----------



## tundralife2

It is stressful! Oh and I'd like to add that AF did show this morning. Just went to potty and there she was!! Hate her! lol

anyways, I did also just call my base doctor to make an appt. I am going to beg him to refer me out some place. Even if I wasn't ttc, I need to address my endometriosis issues. It's been 14-15 years since I had my last laporscopic procedure to clean it out. I am in pain every month because of that. I am def skipping the clomid this month just because it gives me the pregnancy symptoms and I honestly think it is making my periods more painful or stronger or something. I hurt usually but the last 3 months on clomid have been pretty bad. Maybe its just not the medicine for me. 
Just want to see what happens at my appt on Monday afternoon. And maybe DH is right, I should let it "just" happen but it's so darn hard. 

Cntry girl- good luck next week at your appt. Can't wait to here what's next for you & Noele- hope you get to BD like crazy this weekend!!


----------



## star25

Cntrygrl- my dh is normally the same, going mad after not having it for 2 days, typical this isn't the case when I need it! 

Tundralife - we havent bd yet but will before this evening, I'll be making sure of that! 

Noele - it's not bad to get him drunk, or a bit tipsy lol, if I done that though my dh would just fall asleep!

I'm on CD 15 and we have bd days 9,10,12,13 and soon to be 15 ,hoping this is enought

I'm not using opks as they would confuse me and with us working different shifts we can only do certain times anyway, it would just make me more crazy! Really hope af stays away, stick with us whatever u decide your next step will be, were behind u all the way tundralife! Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Tundra-- I would definitely talk to your dr. about the endometriosis. Maybe you could be prescribed Femara or a different medicine if you decide to keep trying that way. I'm thinking of maybe asking about metaformin along with the clomid. I would like them to do some blood tests though like FSH and such.

Star-- The OPK's can definitely be confusing especially if you get a + for multiple days.


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Sorry about AF! I'm doing pretty good today just bummed about not bd'ing at all yet. I have lots of Ewcm today but negative OPKs so far. So I just know I will be ovulating this weekend... Praying my egg will stick around long enough for the swimmers to find it. And my dh performs well/better after he is a little tipsy so I am not worried about him passing out lol. This is crazy because I'm usually allows hoping to get a positive opk sooner than later and this time around I'm praying to get negatives for the next couple of days to buy me some time. Urgh. Oh and I am on CD 13. Last cycle I ovulated on CD 16 but that cycle I took the Clomid days 5-9. This cycle I took it days 3-7 so I am worried about ovulating a day or two early because my first Clomid cycle I took it days 3-7 and got a positive opk on CD 14. So I will just have to wait and see and try to get as much bd'ing in as possible this weekend. Well I hope you have a good weekend and keep us posted how your doctor appt goes on Monday.


----------



## Noele0002

To all you other ladies- Happy Friday and I hope you all have a good weekend!!


----------



## tundralife2

Star25 sounds like you are bd'ing at the right times so far!! Do you have symptoms of o yet? And I too hope AF stays away from you too.


----------



## star25

I had some ovary twinges last night and this morning so hopefully we've done enough! 
How are u? Xx


----------



## star25

how is everyone? x


----------



## Dannixo

Update: tested this morning and bfn. Figures as much. Don't know why I keep thinking anything will change. We had 11 eggs. What a joke. Been crying all morning. Waiting for the witch to arrive Wednesday then off to round 5 of clomid..


----------



## Noele0002

Star25- Doing well but dragging this Monday!! How are you doing? What cd are you on now? Do you know how many dpo you are?

Tundralife- I'm hoping you had a good weekend and that AF wasn't too hard on you. Let us know how your doctor appt goes today. 

AFM- Well dh and I managed to bd Fri-Sun  so I'm feeling better especially since I haven't got my positive opk yet. Last cycle I got a positive on CD 16 (I am on CD 16 today) but I got a negative opk this morning so hopefully any day now. I also used the preseed and it really came in handy. This cycle I am somewhat dry. So I'm definitely keeping my fingers crossed that the preseed will help. 

Hope everyone is doing well  Who's all in their TWW?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Sorry about the bfn this morning :-( bfns are never fun! If AF shows for you will you be doing anything different next cycle?


----------



## star25

Hi, im ok thank u, on CD 18 today, we BD days 9,10.12.13.15 and 18, I don't know when I ovulated but I have ALOT of white CM so think I have and it was between 14-16, im a bit annoyed we missed days 16 and 17 but think from my signs it would be too late those days anyway

Sorry about the bfn dannixo, what dpo are u?

Sounds like you have had a good run of BD'ing noele! fingers crossed for this cycle :)

Tundralife - Have you heard anything about an appointment yet?

xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele0002 said:


> Cntrygrl- Sorry about the bfn this morning :-( bfns are never fun! If AF shows for you will you be doing anything different next cycle?

I haven't tested yet..... I think it was Danni that got the BFN. Today & yesterday have been suffering from headache. Going to take some benadryl when I get home. I think it's allergy related.


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Hi, im ok thank u, on CD 18 today, we BD days 9,10.12.13.15 and 18, I don't know when I ovulated but I have ALOT of white CM so think I have and it was between 14-16, im a bit annoyed we missed days 16 and 17 but think from my signs it would be too late those days anyway
> 
> Sorry about the bfn dannixo, what dpo are u?
> 
> Sounds like you have had a good run of BD'ing noele! fingers crossed for this cycle :)
> 
> Tundralife - Have you heard anything about an appointment yet?
> 
> xx

I am 12 dpo but if the test is negative now I'm getting my period. It would be pretty accurate by now. Same thing different month.


----------



## Noele0002

*Oops* I meant that post for Dannixo! Yikes definitely a Monday.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl what cd are you on? Sorry about the headaches, hope they go away soon!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Hi girls.
Just got my progesterone results from yesterday CD 21 levels of 68.
So I have ovulated.

I am so tired. Sensitive smell. Nauseous. I did have lots of CM and sore nips and bbs but they seem to have gone.
But the tiredness and sense of smell is over whelming


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele0002 said:


> Cntrygrl what cd are you on? Sorry about the headaches, hope they go away soon!

I'm 13DPO today. I have a 17 day LP. Doctor's appointment tomorrow with the new Dr. Not sure what we're going to decide kind of having a down month where I'm tired of all the TTC stuff. I feel like if it hasn't happened yet it's not going to.


----------



## Noele0002

123- Congrats on the progesterone levels. It's always nice to get it confirmed! When is your AF due?

Cntrygrl- I understand and feel the same this cycle. Especially since my doc didn't change my dosage at all I feel like if it didn't happen the first 3 cycles on 50mg why the heck would it work the fourth cycle?? I feel the same in general too with the whole TTC thing... It can be physically and mentally draining and I too sometimes wonder if it will ever happen. I wish you good luck at your doctors appointment and hope you like your new doctor. Will you be discussing next step plans?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Yeah we're discussing what to do next. I'm not sure if maybe up the dosage and try metaformin as well along with IUI for next cycle. I feel like if the IUI doesn't work that I'll be done trying.


----------



## tundralife2

Hi ladies...

Star25--good luck this cycle!! FX'd for you.

Dannio- sorry about the BFN I know it's hard and frustrating but this next cycle could be your win!!

Noele- Actually AF had me doubled over on Friday but I am pretty much off of AF by yesterday. Weird because I have heavy longer periods but since taking clomid they are short. I guess that is one plus about this!! ;-) 

Update on my dr appt. I went to the dr on base who has been treating me and they decided they would refer me out becuase they really don't know how to treat fertility issues and feel they are dragging me out because i am almost 40 in August. Said that I don't have a lot of time like some other ladies due to age. I got him to go back over my lab work and seems like my LH was really low (but no one bothered to tell me) and ladies this dr couldnt even tell me why that was. It's not his fault I don't suppose. Just one of those military lifestyle things. When you are active duty you have to see the docs on post or you aren't covered wihtout a referal. Anyways, he finally just could see the look in my eyes and said he didn't know about fertility and he needed to send me out to a specialist. I'm happy about that. He also said me taking clomid was a waste because it's usually for people who don't ovulate or have issues with their cycles. 

I am going to do some research on the causes and what happens regarding fertility when you have a low LH. I am just wondering if it could have been the timing in my cycle because I was only on CD3 when I had that drawn. Anyways, we ended up doing a prolactin and TSH as well. Hoping those results come back within normal limits and my hormones aren't out of wack!!

P.S. there is only 1 fertility specialist here in Alaska!! 

You ladies are wonderful and I wish everyone the best of luck. I don't think I am going to take the clomid this cycle but I do have one more prescription left!


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

123Deirdre - Thats a great progesterone level! :) Hopefully you will have some good news in the next couple of weeks!

Tundralife2 - I just wanted to say good luck to you at the fertility doctor. Hopefully they will be able to shed some light to whats happening. Hopefully it all works it self out. 

Cntrygrl - I feel the same as you... if this cycle doesnt work then i really dont know what im going to do next... i feel like it might just not be working for me.

So basically i am beginning to feel like im going to get my AF. I really cross my fingers that its just cramping because it actually worked but i dont want to get my hopes up :( I feel like clomid is taking a toll on me especially since i get the hot flashes and cramping really bad when im taking the clomid pills (im on 100mg of it). One of my friends told me that she had the feeling of AF coming on as well before she found out she was pregnant but i really dont know if that is the case with me.... anyone else experience stuff like this????

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## cntrygrl

I had some pretty good cramping last week. I'm with you though today I feel like AF is probably on her way. My back is starting to hurt and feeling very blah.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

hey ladies I would love to join IM also on cycle 3 of clomid!!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Noele0002 said:


> 123- Congrats on the progesterone levels. It's always nice to get it confirmed! When is your AF due?
> 
> Cntrygrl- I understand and feel the same this cycle. Especially since my doc didn't change my dosage at all I feel like if it didn't happen the first 3 cycles on 50mg why the heck would it work the fourth cycle?? I feel the same in general too with the whole TTC thing... It can be physically and mentally draining and I too sometimes wonder if it will ever happen. I wish you good luck at your doctors appointment and hope you like your new doctor. Will you be discussing next step plans?

2nd April if I get 28 days from this cycle :)


----------



## tundralife2

hey ladies. so I wanted to say that I just got a call from the referal management here in regards to my referal off base. Well, that didn't happen. I could just pull my hair out!!!! I will say at least they are sending me to the GYN portion of the house and not having to see the family doctor. They will decide if they can treat me and if not, then they will be the ones to refer me to a fertility specialist. So disappointing since I am at the age that I don't have time to play around. I am like you ladies just thinking it won't happen because it is crazy and then there is that low LH levels. I don't even know what that means. I did have my TSH and prolactin done so we shall see what happens when those results come back. I asked to do my 21 day labs, the progesterone but that darned base doctor really thought I was speaking greek to him!! Damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn it!!!!!!!!!

GRRRRR yes, AF got me LOL


----------



## 123Deirdre

Omg! Just got a positive digi!


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Glad you got a referral to a specialist! How far away is the specialist from you since there is only one in Alaska? (that's crazy) I really do wish you the best!!!

ADR10- How many dpo are you? I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Nurse_Starr- Welcome  Where are you at in your current cycle?

Oh and I got my positive Opk tonight  on cd 17


----------



## Noele0002

123- Oh yay! Congrats  So exciting! How many dpo are you?


----------



## 123Deirdre

9 dpo! So early


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hi! I'm currently on cd 9 waiting to O


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Congrats 123 Deirdre!!!


----------



## star25

123 - CONGRATULATIONS! Thats great news and so early, what round of clomid and mg were u on again ?

Tundralife - I hope you don't have to wait too long for answers , sorry I can't help with the LH but i'm sure there are girls on bnb who can be helpful for you

Noele - yay on the positive opk! Sending you lots of luck and hope the 2WW goes quick!

ADR and Cntrygrl - How are you both today?

Nurse - Welcome, hope you don't have too long to wait to ovulate and that it's third round lucky!

I'm on CD20 today, have a lot of white CM, had this last cycle so pretty sure I have ovulated, just the waiting game now, why does it have to drag so much!


xx


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Sorry I missed your last post about not getting the referral! Urgh that would be so frustrating but hopefully they will more knowledgeable than your family doctor. Also, I'm hoping that make a decision quickly (you should definitely express your concern about timing and you don't want to waste any time so maybe they will feel pressured and send you to a specialist faster). Again lots of luck to you hun!!!

123- Wow that is soooo early!! I'm curious too what round of Clomid you were on and how many mg?

Nurse- How long are your cycles normally? Do you have an idea of when you normally ovulate? Good luck to you  

Star25- Thanks! I'm sure the TWW is going to drag on for me too... Lol I think it always does! I probably asked you but when is your AF due? I will keep my fingers crossed for you that the witch doesnt show *Babydust*

AFM- I am on CD 18 and got another positive Opk this morning  first time I've had more than one positive Opk two days in a row. Also, not sure if this has anything to do with ovulation but I am extremely bloated today!! I think DH and I will bd again tonight but otherwise I know we've got the timing its just a matter of the swimmers finding the egg!! Hahaha my dh last night was chanting at my belly saying "swim little guys, swim!!" This was right after we bd'd. Lol I got a kick out of it. I am so anxious to just be in my TWW already but not sure whether I will ovulate today or tomorrow because I didn't get a positive Opk until 7pm last night and again this morning. I had my temp dip this on fertility friend which kind of matches up last cycle with my ovulation dip. So I am thinking tomorrow will be ovulation day. 

Anyways, I am hoping all of you wonderful ladies are doing good and having a great week! I also want to thank all of you for supporting one another... This board is truely amazing and every morning I look forward to logging on here to chat!! It also makes me happy to see that 2 people so far on this thread have gotten their BFPs  It's really nice to see other women struggling with the same situation get their BFPs... It gives me hope and optimism!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Doing well ty. Had doctor's appt. today. How are you?

123-- Congratulaitons on your BFP!!!!

Tundra-- I hope they move things along quickly for you. Grrr @ not being able to go straight to the fertility specialist. Hopefully the GYN will be able to refer you after one visit.

Noele-- Yay for +OPK. Get lots of :sex: in.

Nurse-- Welcome :hugs:

AFM-- Doctor's appointment went well today. I am to call as soon as AF arrives and set up day 14 follicle check, where I will get an HCG trigger shot and have IUI within 24 hours. So that is our plan for next month. Pretty much know I'm out cervix is coming down, firm, and feels kind of open. My insurance covers 6 IUI's hopefully I won't need that many.


----------



## ADR10

Good morning everyone :)

Star25 - Im doing ok today... still have some pains that make me feel like my AF is about to come... hopefully it doesnt and i get a positive result this time.

123Deirdre - CONGRATS!!!! :) So happy for you. Thats great news! Keep us updated on how everything is going. It really does bring hope for everyone here on the board :)

Noele - I hope your doing well. Im 10DPO so i have another 4 days to wait before i can test. I actually tried a test last night but the test ended up not working properly (the control window stayed blank). But if i go by what it says then it was a negative lol Im going to try to hold out for the next 4 days and test then. Iv been getting cramping for the past 3 days like my AF is about to come. The trouble with clomid is that it gives you symtoms of being pregnant... argh.


----------



## 123Deirdre

star25 said:


> 123 - CONGRATULATIONS! Thats great news and so early, what round of clomid and mg were u on again ?
> 
> Tundralife - I hope you don't have to wait too long for answers , sorry I can't help with the LH but i'm sure there are girls on bnb who can be helpful for you
> 
> Noele - yay on the positive opk! Sending you lots of luck and hope the 2WW goes quick!
> 
> ADR and Cntrygrl - How are you both today?
> 
> Nurse - Welcome, hope you don't have too long to wait to ovulate and that it's third round lucky!
> 
> I'm on CD20 today, have a lot of white CM, had this last cycle so pretty sure I have ovulated, just the waiting game now, why does it have to drag so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx

Round 1 50mg.
It worked. I had a really painful Ov and progesterone came back at 68.
Im really scared, I've read too many stories of people getting lucky first round and then losing the bean


----------



## tundralife2

Noele---you better get to bd'ing lots!! Can't wait to be in the TWW with you. Not that I'm there but we'll be there with you cheering you on and hoping this is your month!!

Star25-how are you these days? Any ideas if you will test or just wait it out?? FXD for you hunny!

cntrygrl- where are you in your cycle? That is awesome that your insurance will cover it. I am not sure if our military insurance covers the IUI but I know they wonn't cover IVY obviously. I am so excited for you because that all sounds like positive stuff. It makes me happy and wishing I had a doctor who had his butt in gear but for now I am stuck with the base doing something until I get a referal. We shall see. Oh, I can't wait to see how everything goes for you....

Hope everyone else is doing good today!


----------



## cntrygrl

Tundra-- I'm due for AF on the 31st. So I think 13-14dpo I have a 17day Luteal Phase.


----------



## tundralife2

Mine is usually around 17-18 days. I'm guessing that is normal. I never asked anyone before. I didn't know how to figure it out until I started reading. I added the date I ovulated until the day I started AF, is that right?


----------



## Nurse_Starr

I meant cd 8 lol I just want these days to zoooom but they are moving slow:coffee:

Noele- my cycles are 31 days they used to be 28 but clomid changed that

cntrygrl- Thanks

star- Thanks and I hope not either I thought if I took clomid days 1-5 then I would O earlier I usually O cd 14

ADR10- I hope AF stays away!


----------



## cupcake

I am on my second round of clomid 75 mg as my lining was thin last iui, and this time it was also terrible 4.5 , so I think I wont even get to round 3, anyone else have lining issues? ( this time I triggered too with ovitrelle)


----------



## cntrygrl

tundralife2 said:


> Mine is usually around 17-18 days. I'm guessing that is normal. I never asked anyone before. I didn't know how to figure it out until I started reading. I added the date I ovulated until the day I started AF, is that right?

Yep that's right. I only realized it since being on clomid. I don't know why I didn't pick up on it before.


----------



## cntrygrl

Cupcake-- I haven't had any issues with my lining. I think there's something they can give you for that though.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Glad your Doctor appt went well and I am excited for you to move onto IUI but who knows maybe you won't need it and will get your bfp this cycle  FX! Oh and thats awesome that your insurance covers up to 6 rounds of IUI. Jeez my insurance won't even cover a darn blood test! 

ADR10- I totally know what you mean about Clomid giving you pregnancy symptoms! First cycle on Clomid I had spotting around 8dpo and thats never happened before so I was convinced that it was implantation spotting and that I was going to get a BFP but nope lol then last cycle on Clomid during my TWW I had loads and loads of creamy cm and thought that maybe that was a sign lol. Urgh so frustrated. Well lets pray that AF doesn't show up for you!! Lots of babydust to you!!

123- Don't stress! Just try to enjoy your good news  (I know, easier said than done, right?!) Did you have any early pregnancy symptoms before you got a BFP?

Tundralife- Thank you! We have got a lot of bd'ing in so far. My original plan kind of went out the window but oh well. So are you not taking Clomid this cycle? Will you still be using OPKs? You should really give bbt charting a try. Its helpful! So when is your appt with the other doctor on base?

Nurse- My cycles are usually 30/31 days but since taking Clomid they are between 29-31 days. I know what you mean about time going slow. Seems like the faster we want the waiting to go by, the slower it goes... lol

cupcake- Welcome! Sorry I have no knowledge about lining or experienced that. But I think I've read somewhere that Fermara is better for lining issues (I could be wrong). What is your doctor recommending?


----------



## 123Deirdre

Tiredness, sense of smell and slight nausea
Nausea worse today at only 10dpo
With my son I had no real symptoms until 6 weeks


----------



## cntrygrl

Well ladies my temp shot up this morning to 98.89 from 98.60 so I thought I'd test. I got a :bfp: I am still in total shock! Called the dr's office this morning to try to get a blood test.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Oh my gosh I'm so happy for you!! That's great news  Congrats!! How many dpo are you? Let us know how the blood test goes!!


----------



## cntrygrl

I am 15DPO. Third time was the charm for us. Lots of baby dust to all you ladies!!!!


----------



## star25

What great news to wake up to after a night shift!! Congratulations so happy for u!! 
What mg were u on again? How are u feeling? Xx

Hope everyone else is good today, nothing to report here, day 21 and no symptoms of anything, I won't be testing tundralife,I might if I get to day 35 as I think I ovulated about day 16 and think my lp is also about 17 days so if I say I ovulated day 17 or 18 to be safe then add 17 day's to be safe, I doubt I'll get that far but I can dream, and this thread seems to be getting lucky for our girls! 
Xx


----------



## star25

Sorry juat saw what mg - I'm too excited for u! X


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I was on 50mg days 5-9. To be honest I feel pretty good. Some slight backache and some sore boobs, but no worse than before AF arrives. Getting the blood test done this afternoon to confirm, so I can feel a little more at ease.


----------



## star25

Ahh thats good ,sorry for all the questions but did u feel anything different from the last 2 Clomid cycles? Xx


----------



## Nurse_Starr

CONGRATS!!! Cntrygrl on your BFP!!! This gives us all hope!


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Well ladies my temp shot up this morning to 98.89 from 98.60 so I thought I'd test. I got a :bfp: I am still in total shock! Called the dr's office this morning to try to get a blood test.

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Nurse_Starr

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: This is for all of us that are still waiting to test!!!!


----------



## ADR10

cntrygrl said:


> Star-- I was on 50mg days 5-9. To be honest I feel pretty good. Some slight backache and some sore boobs, but no worse than before AF arrives. Getting the blood test done this afternoon to confirm, so I can feel a little more at ease.

Congrats!!!!! :) :) thats amazing news! I hope the next 9 months go smoothly for you. Please keep us posted on how everything is going.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Im supposed to get my AF today but no bleeding as of this morning. I took a HPT first thing in the morning and it was negative... am i still testing too early? today is day 14 past ovulation.... im still getting AF pains but i worry because last month my AF was so light that i wasnt sure if clomid would work this month or not but i ended up Ovulating... anyone experience this ever? I was crossing my fingers it would turn positive today but sadly it was negative.


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that adr, could u of ovulated later than u thought? Implantation can happen on day 12 and then hcg takes a few days to build up so u could be testing too early, sorry I'm not much help, really hope u get a positive xx


----------



## cntrygrl

star25 said:


> Ahh thats good ,sorry for all the questions but did u feel anything different from the last 2 Clomid cycles? Xx

No worries Star, I'm happy to answer. This month I O'ed a little later and I also made sure to get u/s for follicle check. We used a little bit of preseed and the softcups this cycle. I was also able to take prenatals this cycle without them giving me allergy like symptoms. My biggest difference was the completely flat temperatures after O this month. I pretty much figured I was out. Yesterday my temp was at 98.6 going down then this morning shot up to 98.89. I'm 15dpo so I thought hey I'll test. I have a longer LP like you as well. The only thing we did differently from all the other months was the preseed and we used very little.


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- I'm 15dpo and you can see on my journal how light my test was. I had three digital tests left so when I saw the faint line on the dollar store one I tried the digital to confirm a little.


----------



## ADR10

Star25 - I was using the digital ovulation tests and it came back positive on day 17 and today is 14dpo :( If i dont get my AF then ill test again in a few days... just so hard to wait! 

Cntrygrl - im going to go check out your journal for sure! Also i went to the dollar stores here in Canada and i cant find any HPT anywhere.. so iv been buying the clearblue ones and the first response ones... im still feeling cramping today and no AF. I did get a bit of that jelly stringy stuff (sorry for the nasty description). 

Hope everyone is doing well and im crossing my fingers for everyone this cycle!!! :) Honestly this is the only place i can vent, talk, get great advice... my girlfriends are all conceiving naturally so they dont understand the whole clomid thing. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dannixo

Update- I got my af today.. On to round 5 of clomid.. Feeling hopeless why would it work the 5th if it hasn't already.. I have a mid cycle ultrasound scheduled tomorrow at 10:45 with a following up appointment. Off to the April thread I go. Good luck to all those still waiting to test!


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that dannixo, sending you hugs xx


----------



## ADR10

Dannixo said:


> Update- I got my af today.. On to round 5 of clomid.. Feeling hopeless why would it work the 5th if it hasn't already.. I have a mid cycle ultrasound scheduled tomorrow at 10:45 with a following up appointment. Off to the April thread I go. Good luck to all those still waiting to test!

Sorry to hear that :( Hopefully round 5 will be your lucky one!


----------



## ADR10

So on my lunch break i went 3 different dollar stores and i finally found one that sells the cheap tests! i bought 5 for now.... Even though i tested this morning I did another one right now (I couldnt resist!) and it was still negative... i think this will be my new obsession! Im going to try to test once everymorning until either i get a positive result or i get my AF. 

Its a long weekend for me starting tomorrow so have a good 3 days and I will be back on Monday... hopefully with some good results!


----------



## star25

Sending u luck for the weekend adr - hope we hear good news for u xx


----------



## Dannixo

Thank you ladies! Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## cntrygrl

Lots of luck and dust ladies.
Danni-- Good Luck with the u/s tomorrow!


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- So sorry to hear that AF arrived! I said the same thing this cycle... 'Why would my fourth round of Clomid work if the first 3 didn't?' It's hard to stay positive at times!! But I will be thinking about you and good luck with this next cycle. I am sending you lots of babydust!

Adr10- HPT's can be very addicting! lol Thats why I ordered a 50count of cheap hpt's online from amazon for about 13$ so I can feed my obsession without feeling guilty ;-) also I am keeping my fingers crossed that AF does not show for you and that you get your well deserved BFP soon!! 

Tundralife- How's it going with you?

Star- How are you doing? How many dpo are you? I think I am 1dpo today so I am finally in the TWW with you  yay!

Hoping everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## cupcake

thanks everyone for your replies, my doctor said that giving me something to build up the lining is just cosmetic, and he doesn't feel it really works, seems like he will just take me off the clomid and put me on injectables, I am not sure if Femara is available in the middle east where I live so I will ask if that is an option but at this stage, after 4 iui's, and a year of trying since my miscarriage, I want to just go onto the injectables. so not holding up much hope for this cycle.


----------



## star25

Noele0002 said:


> Dannixo- So sorry to hear that AF arrived! I said the same thing this cycle... 'Why would my fourth round of Clomid work if the first 3 didn't?' It's hard to stay positive at times!! But I will be thinking about you and good luck with this next cycle. I am sending you lots of babydust!
> 
> Adr10- HPT's can be very addicting! lol Thats why I ordered a 50count of cheap hpt's online from amazon for about 13$ so I can feed my obsession without feeling guilty ;-) also I am keeping my fingers crossed that AF does not show for you and that you get your well deserved BFP soon!!
> 
> Tundralife- How's it going with you?
> 
> Star- How are you doing? How many dpo are you? I think I am 1dpo today so I am finally in the TWW with you  yay!
> 
> Hoping everyone else is doing well!!!

Hi I'm not sure when I ovulated as not using opks or anything but from signs I think I ovulated between 14 and 16 so I'm probably 6-8 dpo if I'm right, have no signs or symptoms of anything, just waiting to see if I get any early period pain like I did last cycle as then I'll probably count myself out, I dont want to symptom spot again just to be disappointed!
Will you test this cycle or wait and see what happens? Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Star--I can say you still get the cramping like AFis going to arrive even when you're pregnant.


----------



## Noele0002

Cupcake- sorry to hear about your loss! If I were you Id probably want to just move onto injectables too! Good luck to you and lots of babydust!

Star- Okay so I am about a week behind you. I am either 1-2dpo. I will probably start testing just for fun around 7dpo and everyday until AF shows since I ordered that 50count pack of cheap internet hpts. I won't feel guilty or be wasting money so why not lol. I know what you mean about symptom spotting and I am going to do my best not to do it this cycle also. But remember if you do get AF pains your not out until AF actually shows!!


----------



## star25

Thanks for the advice ladies, cntrygrl did u also feel like u were about to come on with the cramps? Oohh I cant stand all the waiting!! Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

star25 said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies, cntrygrl did u also feel like u were about to come on with the cramps? Oohh I cant stand all the waiting!! Xx

I had some cramping about a week after O and been experiencing some cramping on and off the last few days. I've gone to the bathroom a few times to check to make sure AF wasn't there.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hi everyone Im still waiting to O it's been five days since my last pill so hopefully within the next couple of days I should O...but I have a question should DH and I start bding everyday or every other? I REALLY want to catch the egg or eggs this time.


----------



## cntrygrl

If DH's SA is fine there's no reason you can't bd everyday, but if that's too much every other day will do the trick as well.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

cntrygrl- Thanks DH SA is fine Im at cd 10 today so we will BD once a day until AF arrives but I pray she doesn't!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, had my ultrasound today. Still had one follicle that hasn't disappeared yet but we got the go ahead for the new round. We are lowering the dose back down to 50 mg seeing as I had 11 eggs at 100 mg. really hope this 5th month is it! We have another mid cycle ultrasound April 8th on cd 12. We will be getting the trigger shot this time and then doing our first iui in the 9th. Excited to try something new although its pretty expensive so not sure how many we will do.


----------



## cntrygrl

Fingers are crossed for you Danni


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies!! How is everyone doing? Hope you all had a wonderful Easter (for those who celebrate). 

Star25- How are you doing? How many dpo are you now? Any signs or symptoms? 

Anyone else in there TWW or about to be? I am 4dpo today. Nothing happening just hoping the next 9 days go by fast!! I will probably start poas at 7 or 8dpo just for the fun of it since I have a bunch of hpts. 

Also, I just need to vent for a minute... Yesterday at Easter my DH's aunt (she tends to drink too much at holidays and becomes obnoxious) was grilling me with baby questions ALL day and made my Easter absolutely miserable. She was constantly making comments about why aren't you pregnant yet, kids are so much fun, you better hurry up and get on it there's a bathroom upstairs you can use, kids are so much fun just wait and see..... Seriously it was her making a comment every 5 mins and maybe I should have just shook it off but it put me in a miserable mood and it was to the point that I couldn't even pretend to enjoy myself in front if my dh family. I just didn't know what to say to her without sounding rude... I wanted to tell her to mind her own freaking business and lay off but I couldn't find better wording so I just stopped responding to her and just politely smiled when she talked to me. To make matters worse Easter was at the 'drunk aunts' daughters house who is only 22 yrs old and 5 months pregnant with her second kid so the aunt would not stop talking about how much fun it is to be a grandma and that we need to hurry up and have a baby so that way dhs mom could enjoy being a grandma. It was just so frustrating and overwhelming. I understand that she did not set out to hurt my feelings but it was like every 5 mins she was rubbing it in my face that we are struggling for almost two years to have a baby. Urgh sorry lol let's just say I already told DH I do not plan on being around his aunt for awhile. *Thanks for listening to me vent*


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Danni- my fingers are crossed for you on your 50mg cycle hope this is it!

Noele-I know the feeling it seems like the more I try for another baby all my friends and family keep popping up pregnant and Im supposed to be happy for them but deep down I get sad feeling as if something is wrong with either me or DH. Im grateful for the two that I have but as women we feel that we should be able to make babies easily and it's hard to deal with when we are unable after multiple attempts but stay strong your blessing is coming:hugs:


----------



## tundralife2

ADR10 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Star-- I was on 50mg days 5-9. To be honest I feel pretty good. Some slight backache and some sore boobs, but no worse than before AF arrives. Getting the blood test done this afternoon to confirm, so I can feel a little more at ease.
> 
> Congrats!!!!! :) :) thats amazing news! I hope the next 9 months go smoothly for you. Please keep us posted on how everything is going.Click to expand...

I agree CONGRATS!! Been offline for a few days and had tons of reading on these threads to catch up on. I was thinking last night as I was in the shower who was gonna get their BFP. You have given us hope once again. Best of luck in your pregnancy Cntry Girl!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tundralife2

Noele--First off, How dare that Aunt do that. People who are fertile or can get pregnant at the thought really don't realize how sensitive this subject is. It is so frustrating wanting something you cannot control. I am doing fine. I actually am guessing my plan to not obsess this cycle is working as I have not signed on here in days. I had tons of catching up to do on here reading what you ladies have been doing. Seems like you guys have been busy without me lol. Well, I am so excited and hoping that you get your BFP just like cntrygrl! How amazing that she didn't need to do the IUI this cycle. She got her BFP. No, I didn't take my clomid this cycle. I had thought about it but I just wanted to leave it up to GOD this cycle. If it happens it does and if it doesn't, well I have one RX left for it so could always take next cycle. So, my Dr appt is April 11 and I am not really sure what they will do other than determine if they can treat my infertility at the GYN clinic here on base. I am guessing that's better than going to the family dr here on base. I'm just trying to relax and not over think things. I will say that I am at CD11 so I'm waiting to O. I will more than likely start doing my OPK's on Wednesday but I can tell you I am already cramping. That's weird, huh? It feels like AF is due this week lol. I do hope that by me skipping clomid this round I didn't screw up my AF and my ovulation and on and on. Oh and as far as the BBT charting, I have never done that and I don't even know when you start checking your temps. Well, I hope you have a good day today and I'm really hoping the best for you!!

Cntrygrl--how much preseed did you all use? I am thinking of getting some this time but I didn't take clomid this cycle so I may not be dry. I know that we BD last night but I am only on CD11 but I am extremely dry still. Did you use the preseed everytime you BD or just a few times and one last question. I know you have a 17 day luteal phase because me and you discussed that. So how often did you BD? I am thinking our cycles are very similar so just checking what you did last time!  So happy for you. 

Danniox= glad your Dr appt went well. You seem more positive today and that's good news too. Will be anxious to hear how things go for you this month. Yes, this is all expensive but it's worth it in the end. 

ADR10- Congrats on finding some cheap tests, it is obsessive to want to start testing. I am thinking because we all want it so bad. Hopefully AF will stay away...FXD

Star25- why do you not use OPK's or BBT chart? Just curious since you said you weren't real sure if you O'd or not. I have never charted but I did start using OPK's as recommended by my dr to confirm if I am getting the surge to ovulate.


----------



## cntrygrl

Tundra-- I only used a very little amount of the preseed. I only used it a few times, but did use it on the day I got my positive OPK. We BDed everyday as soon as AF ended. We also used the softcups to keep everything in. DH says it's because he has been drinking coffee this past month. Good Luck to you!


----------



## Noele0002

Nurse- Thanks! Hope your doing well. What cd are you on now? I'm assuming you are getting close to ovulation?

Tundralife- Thank you! Glad you are not obsessing this cycle it makes things much easier and stress-free when we don't obsess. My doctor appt with my new doc is on April 9th so hopefully we both get what we are looking for out of our new doctor appts. Well good luck to you trying preseed this cycle. I would use it just the week of your predicted ovulation. Anyways I am wishing you the best and hope you catch that egg  *babydust*


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hey there! and yes I am doing well I am cd 14 today we have been bd'ing every other day since cd 6 no positive opk yet Im wondering if opks work for everyone? I'm feeling twinges in my ovaries today but no positive opk could I still be ovulating without pos opk?


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

So my AF ended up showing up... it was really strange again though... this time it was really dark. So now im taking my 4th round... here we go again lol.

Noele - Oh i hope this round works for you. The TWW is always so long!!! 

I hope everyone else is doing well out there. I havnt had a chance to read whats been going on with everyone in the past few days yet but i will hopefully get a chance later today (Im at work). Talk to you all soon :)


----------



## Noele0002

Nurse- I've heard of OPKs not working for some women but just give it a few more days... At least you have been on top of bd'ing so if you are ovulating at least your bases are covered. What time of day do you use your OPKs? I've heard that some doctors recommend you not to use first morning urine. I've also read that it is best to use them in the afternoon/evening but who knows what's right or wrong lol When I get close to my predicted ovulation I start using OPKs twice a day. Just to be sure I don't miss it. Also what brand of OPKs are you using? 

ADR10- So sorry to hear AF showed :-( but hopefully round 4 will do the trick for you! Did your doctor up your dosage? And I agree the TWW is always long. My luteal phase is only 13 days so I can complain too much. I only have 8 days to go... But I am going to start testing on Friday (if I can hold out that long lol). Good luck to you!


----------



## star25

Hi all
Sorry to hear about your Easter noele, I never know what to say when people ask when we're going to have a baby, I'm running out of excuses, it doesnt help if someone in tour family is saying things like that though

Tundralife - I dont use opks as think they would confuse me and I would panic about bd'ing,I just have a plan when to bd but I never stick to it, I would go mad if I had a positive opk but couldn't bd at the right time if I'm on a night shift or something,I used to temp but I have to wake up different times coz or shifts and working nights so it doesnt really work for me, I hope your appointment goes well x

I'm on CD26 today, no signs of anything whatsoever apart from a Nasty bout of thrush which is driving me insane, cant even walk properly so glad not at work today! I think I have a 17 day lp too, I've always thought it was long and last cycle I ovulated day 14 or maybe 15 but didnt get af til day 33 ,hope it stays away this time

Sorry to hear that adr, hope you are feeling ok and round 4 works for you x

Hope everyone else is doing well, I'm on my phone so hard to read back on the posts whilst writing this! 
X


----------



## tundralife2

Hi everyone! Happy tuesday~~ so I'm thinking I'll be ovulating soon. My ovaries are already starting to act up lol. I just hope not taking this round of clomid didn't mess me up though. I am feeling a little cramping almost like AF cramps but am only at CD12 today. My guess is that I would get a positive OPK in about 2-3 days. I will start testing either tomorrow or thursday. I hope I don't forget this time as I am feeling very slack about everything this time. I had started testing 3 times a day last cycle even after I tested positive, I continued until I got a negative. I may chart next month if it doesn't happen this time. When would I start temping then if I do? 

noele, I know you chart, don't you? When would I start charting if I am on CD12


----------



## star25

Hi sounds like your ovaries are doing their job tundralife, I dont think it will mess u up not taking the Clomid, I've read lots of stories of people getting a bfp the round after finishing Clomid so hope this is the case for u too! X


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks Star25! I really hope AF doesn't show for you! Babydust  

Tundralife- You are supposed to take your temp every day. But its not a huge deal if you miss some days here and there. You can start whenever you want but I think it would be ideal to start on cycle day 1. Make sure to sign up to fertilityfriend.com because they have endless amounts of advice and information about charting. It really helped me a lot and its free for the basic membership. Also, don't forget you have to buy a special thermometer called a basal body thermometer in the pharmacy section. I got mine at Walmart for only 6$ so its inexpensive. Good luck with charting! It's not for everyone but for me I really enjoy it and its very helpful.


----------



## tundralife2

thanks Star & Noele---I've read positive stories too about the cycle after clomid. I just didn't want to do it this time around. I can't wait for you two to see what happens. I actually just responded to a thread that I'm on and 3 people got BFP's.


----------



## star25

The bfps are coming thick and fast, our turn next! Xx


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Noele- Im using them in the morning and afternoon they say not to drink water for four hours before testing but I find that hard to do. Im using the amazon brand wondfo the strips came with 50 in a pack. I think since it's cd 14 we will bd once a day now until af shows but Im praying she doesn't.

Adr- sorry to hear about your AF 

Tundra- sounds like ovulation is definitely on the way with your ovaries acting up my dr told me that clomid can still remain in your system for months after taking it

Star- have you tried yogurt it's supposed to help with really bad thrush


----------



## star25

Hi, thank you for the advice nurse, im a bit better thank god , didnt want to have to buy more treatment its expensive but next time ill try yoghurt first!

Im feeling more positive this cycle, im on CD27 have to period pain yet like i did this time last cycle just sore nipples and a ton of white cm, i know it doesnt mean anything but at least its different from last cycle where the witch got me so thats good

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## Noele0002

Star25- I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!  How many more day until AF is due? When will you be poas? Good luck to you!!!

Cntrygrl- Did you ever get your blood results back? I'm curious what your beta levels were at  Hope your doing good!

AFM- Nothing going on... I am 6dpo today and only 1 more week to go so I am hoping it goes by fast. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- She had said my numbers were low, but not to worry that it just meant I was in early stages. I forgot to ask what the exact number was. I haven't gotten a phone call saying they wanted to follow up with another one. So worried about a chemical pregnancy though. We bought our first box of diapers & wipes last night while grocery shopping.


----------



## ADR10

Can someone tell me a good ovulation perdictor test??? i tried digital last time and I ovulated on day 17... i think ill try the non digital ones and test once in the morning and once at night. Also what day should i start testing on then?


----------



## Dannixo

ADR10 said:


> Can someone tell me a good ovulation perdictor test??? i tried digital last time and I ovulated on day 17... i think ill try the non digital ones and test once in the morning and once at night. Also what day should i start testing on then?

I use clear blue with the smiley face and have never had a problem. I have ovulated on cd 12, 13 and 14 on clomid. I start testing cd 10. That's what my doctor recommends


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hi! Ladies I finally got my positive OPK last night on cd 14 and we BD last night and we will every night until AF! Im cramping pretty bad but I guess thats normal and OPK is still positive today.


----------



## star25

Noele - I think I ovulated day 16 at the latest and if I do have a 17 day lp I would be due on cd33, I will test aafter then if I get that far! 
Not long for u to go either! Please let this be it for us then we can be bump buddies! 

Adr - sorry I cant help with the opks as dont use them but all the other ladies on this thread are very knowledgeable!

Nurse - glad to hear you got your positive, wishing u luck on catching the egg! 

Cntrygrl - I want to buy wipes and baby things too! bet it felt great!


----------



## tundralife2

Hi ladies..CD13 today. I did a OPK last night with my clear blue digital and it was negative. I'm thinking I will get a positive by Friday tho. We haven't bd'd since Sunday or maybe it was Saturday. I am seriously not trying to keep up with that this time but I am thinking there is a little thought in the back of my mind lol. I will try to BD with DH tonight if I can get him out of the garage. He's been tidying up our motorcycles so they will be ready at riding season. I think I will just Bd every other day and see what happens. I am beginning to get some cervical mucous and it's the snotty kind. I know that's gross but when I was on clomid I didn't have any and I did prior to the clomid. I didn't buy the preseed but will do that next cycle if this doesn't work. 

Well Noele you are almost at the time you can start testing. The TWW surely does SUCK. I think we can all agree on that. I am so excited with the BFP's we are getting on here and the other clomid thread I am on. It's reassuring that it's happening for other ladies. 

Star- dont you give up, you will be buying baby things before you know it. 

ADR- I am using the clear Blue digitals too. I have better luck with them than trying to guess using the ones you have to determine yourself. I was using first response regular OPK's before but last cycle changed to the clear blue and I got a smiley face around my normal ovulation time! ;-)


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- It was nice, but at the same time we've been trying for so long that it still doesn't seem real. I'm afraid that something is going to go wrong and it will end up being a chemical. 

I wish all of you ladies lots of luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## cntrygrl

Tundra-- If you would like I can send you mine and the unused applicators. Not that I would send used applicators. We barely used any of it.


----------



## ADR10

Thanks everyone on the responses for a good OPK test.

Has anyone gained weight on clomid??? iv gained about 15 lbs and i cant tell if its from clomid or from stress.... so im going to really clean up my eating habits and hopefully that will also help getting a positive result... right now im about 25 lbs overweight :(


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Don't worry about your numbers being low! You got a really early bfp! I bet that was super exciting getting to buy diapers!

ADR- I use Clear Blue digital w/ the smiley face and that's the only brand I ever use. I love it! It does all the guess work for me. Sorry I can not recommend a brand for just regular non-digital OPKs but I'm sure any big brands would be good like... Clearblue or First Response. Can I ask what you did not like about the digital tests? Also, I use OPKs starting on cycle day 8. 


Nurse- Yay! Glad you got your positive and I am hoping you catch that egg  BABYDUST!!

Star25- That would be amazing if we both got our BFPs around the same time and could be bump buddies  Fingers are crossed!!

Tundralife- Hoping you catch that egg as soon as its released!! Good luck and babydust!! Haha to tell you the truth I poas this morning and it was negative but I am only at 6dpo... I think I am just impatient to use the 50 count pack of tests I bought a couple weeks ago. I will probably test every from today until AF just for fun (not that seeing a bfn is fun but.... the hope of seeing a bfp is!).


----------



## Noele0002

ADR- I am 26lbs or weight too :-( I also am trying to eat healthier and exercise but my motivation comes in waves. I did not gain my weight from the Clomid. I have always been about 10lbs heavier than my suggested weight for my height and age but it never really showed because I am so tall (5'9). But almost 2 years ago DH and I quit smoking since we started TTC so I've gained the additional 16lbs from that and I think a lot of it has to do with the stress and occasional depression from TTC. Wishing us both luck with healthier eating habits!! I have volleyball starting in a month and signed up for a few 5k races so hopefully that will help jump start my motivation


----------



## ADR10

Noele0002 said:


> Cntrygrl- Don't worry about your numbers being low! You got a really early bfp! I bet that was super exciting getting to buy diapers!
> 
> ADR- I use Clear Blue digital w/ the smiley face and that's the only brand I ever use. I love it! It does all the guess work for me. Sorry I can not recommend a brand for just regular non-digital OPKs but I'm sure any big brands would be good like... Clearblue or First Response. Can I ask what you did not like about the digital tests? Also, I use OPKs starting on cycle day 8.
> 
> 
> Nurse- Yay! Glad you got your positive and I am hoping you catch that egg  BABYDUST!!
> 
> Star25- That would be amazing if we both got our BFPs around the same time and could be bump buddies  Fingers are crossed!!
> 
> Tundralife- Hoping you catch that egg as soon as its released!! Good luck and babydust!! Haha to tell you the truth I poas this morning and it was negative but I am only at 6dpo... I think I am just impatient to use the 50 count pack of tests I bought a couple weeks ago. I will probably test every from today until AF just for fun (not that seeing a bfn is fun but.... the hope of seeing a bfp is!).

Hi Noele,

I really liked the digital test but a bit out of my price range to keep buying them every month... so now that i know i ovulated on day 17 i was hoping i could buy just the regular tests and do that from days 10-20 instead. that way im not spending a crazy about of money... things are beginning to add up so fast.


----------



## tundralife2

cntrygrl said:


> Tundra-- If you would like I can send you mine and the unused applicators. Not that I would send used applicators. We barely used any of it.

OMG! You would really do that? I would appreciate that so much and if I get my BFP, I will pass along too~~ I know that your little bean is going to stick and everything will be great for you. It's a surreal feeling, I know.


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> ADR- I am 26lbs or weight too :-( I also am trying to eat healthier and exercise but my motivation comes in waves. I did not gain my weight from the Clomid. I have always been about 10lbs heavier than my suggested weight for my height and age but it never really showed because I am so tall (5'9). But almost 2 years ago DH and I quit smoking since we started TTC so I've gained the additional 16lbs from that and I think a lot of it has to do with the stress and occasional depression from TTC. Wishing us both luck with healthier eating habits!! I have volleyball starting in a month and signed up for a few 5k races so hopefully that will help jump start my motivation

Noele- I don't know you outside of this thread but I am proud to hear what you are trying to do to acheive your goals and stay healthy. That's great and we are all here cheering! I think I gained from clomid though but weird since I did n't take it this cycle I feel like I've shed a few pounds. I'm not over weight but I don't think most women enjoy gaining any weight though. I'm sure you will be next on our thread here....I am counting on you. You are always so happy and positive for the rest of us. Thanks~


----------



## cntrygrl

tundralife2 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Tundra-- If you would like I can send you mine and the unused applicators. Not that I would send used applicators. We barely used any of it.
> 
> OMG! You would really do that? I would appreciate that so much and if I get my BFP, I will pass along too~~ I know that your little bean is going to stick and everything will be great for you. It's a surreal feeling, I know.Click to expand...

I would definitely do that. You can message me your address and I will get it out this weekend.


----------



## star25

Hi everyone, I would love to get healthier too, im a bridesmaid for my sisters wedding in july and I really need to do something before then, I just have no willpower! I will have to start going jogging in the evenings now trhe weather is getting better

Ive not long got up from my night shift and im so tired, when I got in from work and took my bra off I realised my boobs are now hurting like they normally do before AF, I didn't get this last cycle though so hoping its still good, also I started getting on and off period type pain through the night but it was always when I was doing something a bit strenuous so feeling out

Cntrygrl - We are all sending you positive thoughts, like noele said you got an early bfp likely to be the reason why numbers are a bit low, you will soon have a beautiful growing bump!
Can I ask a question? ( not that im symptom spotting of course lol) but did your boobs hurt before your bfp and if they did is that normal for ytou in your cycle and was it any different?

Lets pray for some more bfps coming very soon!!


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- That's sweet of you to say! Thanks  I've always been a optimistic person but the funny thing is my husband is the biggest pessimistic person I know! I guess opposites do attract. 

Star25- Don't count yourself out yet hun! I've heard of lots of women who swore their AF was on its way then they got their bfp. Good luck  

Well I poas this morning at 7dpo and bfn duh lol! AF now due in 6 days so I should start getting pre-AF symptoms like emotional/Moody, Acne, and backache over the next few days!


----------



## star25

thank u noele, are you having any symptoms? x


----------



## tundralife2

EEEKK ladies~ for someone who is supposed to be relaxing this cycle I am in a bit of a panic today! I took a OPK on Tues evening after work and was negative, I knew it would be because last month it was around CD16-17 that I ovulated. Anyways, I didn't take one last night because I was only on CD13. Okay so I got up this morning and took one before I left to the gym and work but FORGOT to read the damn thing! So I just go to the bathroom and the snotty eggy white discharge just comes pouring out in the toilet. I know that is gross but no other way to describe. I have'nt experienced this in awhile and especially when I was on the clomid. (remember, I skipped this cycle!) My delima is that I haven't BD since Sunday (last SUNDAY) and now I have the ovulation cervical mucous. Does this mean I am gearing up to ovulate? Or does this mean I am ovulating now? I can't remembe what it says about the cervical mucous and determining ovulation. Guess I am "pre-planning" my BD in my head so just a little curious. I am hoping I can get DH to BD tonight. We've been working on a project the last few days. I am wondering if I BD tonight and then not again til Saturday if I would make myself out of the ball park this time? hmmmm.....and believe me, when I get home I am going to take another test and CHECK it this TIME!


----------



## tundralife2

star25 said:


> thank u noele, are you having any symptoms? x

Star, don't get down hun. I know it's rough but one thing I can say is that once we do find the energy to motivate ourselves it almost becomes habit forming. I like the energy I feel from walking or working out and it will be good for trying to conceive as well. I'm sure you know that but I do understand with the normal day to day stuff, ttc and just life in general it makes it hard to make time for "us". You can do it though :hugs:


----------



## star25

tundralife2 said:


> star25 said:
> 
> 
> thank u noele, are you having any symptoms? x
> 
> Star, don't get down hun. I know it's rough but one thing I can say is that once we do find the energy to motivate ourselves it almost becomes habit forming. I like the energy I feel from walking or working out and it will be good for trying to conceive as well. I'm sure you know that but I do understand with the normal day to day stuff, ttc and just life in general it makes it hard to make time for "us". You can do it though :hugs:Click to expand...

Ahh thank u, thats so nice to hear, ttc does seem to make everything else in life harder 
I think if you carry on with your plan to bd every other day you will be good, I'm beginning to realise no matter what day I decide to bd theres no guarantee it will be the right day, I ddont think that made sense but I know what I'm mean! I think your doing the right thing by relaxing this cycle, even if your cm has thrown a spanner in the works! it's good news 
o hear you are about to ovulate though! Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

star25 said:


> Hi everyone, I would love to get healthier too, im a bridesmaid for my sisters wedding in july and I really need to do something before then, I just have no willpower! I will have to start going jogging in the evenings now trhe weather is getting better
> 
> Ive not long got up from my night shift and im so tired, when I got in from work and took my bra off I realised my boobs are now hurting like they normally do before AF, I didn't get this last cycle though so hoping its still good, also I started getting on and off period type pain through the night but it was always when I was doing something a bit strenuous so feeling out
> 
> Cntrygrl - We are all sending you positive thoughts, like noele said you got an early bfp likely to be the reason why numbers are a bit low, you will soon have a beautiful growing bump!
> Can I ask a question? ( not that im symptom spotting of course lol) but did your boobs hurt before your bfp and if they did is that normal for ytou in your cycle and was it any different?
> 
> Lets pray for some more bfps coming very soon!!

My boobs didn't hurt til the day before I got my BFP which would have been around the normal time before AF. Mine normally start hurting 4-5 days prior to AF showing.


----------



## cntrygrl

tundralife2 said:


> EEEKK ladies~ for someone who is supposed to be relaxing this cycle I am in a bit of a panic today! I took a OPK on Tues evening after work and was negative, I knew it would be because last month it was around CD16-17 that I ovulated. Anyways, I didn't take one last night because I was only on CD13. Okay so I got up this morning and took one before I left to the gym and work but FORGOT to read the damn thing! So I just go to the bathroom and the snotty eggy white discharge just comes pouring out in the toilet. I know that is gross but no other way to describe. I have'nt experienced this in awhile and especially when I was on the clomid. (remember, I skipped this cycle!) My delima is that I haven't BD since Sunday (last SUNDAY) and now I have the ovulation cervical mucous. Does this mean I am gearing up to ovulate? Or does this mean I am ovulating now? I can't remembe what it says about the cervical mucous and determining ovulation. Guess I am "pre-planning" my BD in my head so just a little curious. I am hoping I can get DH to BD tonight. We've been working on a project the last few days. I am wondering if I BD tonight and then not again til Saturday if I would make myself out of the ball park this time? hmmmm.....and believe me, when I get home I am going to take another test and CHECK it this TIME!

Get to BDing tonight! :sex:


----------



## star25

Thank u cntrygrl, just trying to see hope in that it's quite late in my cycle for mine to start hurting rather than a week before, unless I ovulated later than I thought, how are u feeling? X


----------



## Noele0002

Star25- No symptoms for me at all. I'm not trying to check for any this time around since I don't have very high hopes this cycle. I am just waiting to see if anything stands out. I've had soo many 'possible pregnancy signs' in the past that I don't want to count anything as a sign. Lol I think the only sign that would get my attention was if my boobs started to hurt lol because my boobs have never hurt so I think that would maybe be a clear cut sign... 

Tundralife- First of all, not sure of you know this or not, but the Clearblue digital OPKs will hold the results for 24 hours as long as the test stick is still inserted! All you have to do is push the eject button and your results will pop up on the screen. I've done that a few times to! And about your cervical mucus... I would definitely try to bd tonight! The egg white cervical mucus can be present before, during or after ovulation or all three. I sometimes get it 5 days before ovulation but its a good cue for you to know you are in your fertile week and should get to bd'ing!!!! Good luck and hope you catch that egg!!! Can't believe you are almost in the TWW again  babydust!


----------



## Nurse_Starr

HEY LADIES!!! I think my ovulation is over I had cramping yesterday and the day before yesterday I had a positive opk around noon and we bd last night so far these are the days DH and I have BD cd5,8,10,12,14,15 and we will continue to do so until the witch or BFP! My ovaries feel awfully heavy I think its the 150mg of clomid feels like Im carrying around bricks geesh I will be glad when this feeling goes away.

Tundra- sounds like its definitely time to BD!


----------



## Nurse_Starr

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: This is for all of us!!!!!


----------



## star25

Nurse_Starr said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: This is for all of us!!!!!

Thank u for the babydust! exciting you have now ovulated and Are in the 2ww! What cycle day are u on? sounds like u bd lots too, similar to what I done this cycle, lets just hope it works! 
X


----------



## cntrygrl

star25 said:


> Thank u cntrygrl, just trying to see hope in that it's quite late in my cycle for mine to start hurting rather than a week before, unless I ovulated later than I thought, how are u feeling? X

Feeling pretty good. No MS just sore BBs. My sciatic nerve is acting up a little, but I think it's the way I've been sleeping.


----------



## Noele0002

Happy Friday ladies! Hope you enjoy your weekend. Nothing new to reply for me... 8dpo and bfn which its probably still to early to test but oh well. I might skip poas this weekend and wait until Monday, that's if I can resist lol. Anyways babydust to all!!


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Star- Im on cd 17 and yes I am finally in the 2ww yay!!!! Im excited and nervous but Im glad to have you guys waiting with me and making this long wait zoom by!


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Star25- No symptoms for me at all. I'm not trying to check for any this time around since I don't have very high hopes this cycle. I am just waiting to see if anything stands out. I've had soo many 'possible pregnancy signs' in the past that I don't want to count anything as a sign. Lol I think the only sign that would get my attention was if my boobs started to hurt lol because my boobs have never hurt so I think that would maybe be a clear cut sign...
> 
> Tundralife- First of all, not sure of you know this or not, but the Clearblue digital OPKs will hold the results for 24 hours as long as the test stick is still inserted! All you have to do is push the eject button and your results will pop up on the screen. I've done that a few times to! And about your cervical mucus... I would definitely try to bd tonight! The egg white cervical mucus can be present before, during or after ovulation or all three. I sometimes get it 5 days before ovulation but its a good cue for you to know you are in your fertile week and should get to bd'ing!!!! Good luck and hope you catch that egg!!! Can't believe you are almost in the TWW again  babydust!

THanks lady & happy friday! Yea I know because guess what?? I got home last night and it was negative. Which was fine by me and I took it at like 5 am which I have read that it's better to test mid morning and afternoon. Anyways, I had one stick left from my last pack and decided I would use it around 6:30 pm last night and it was positive! I did BD with DH although I really almost backed out because DH has made me upset lately because our schedules are crazy BUT we did the deed and am hoping that this weekend we can as well. We are having some sorta base wide exercise training this week so he's working 12hours 6am-6pm. He better come off off it again tonight and then maybe I won't bother him the remainder of the weekend. I will go tonight and buy some more OPK's and keep checking until I get a negative. I know they say you don't have to but I am trying to figure when I get the surge v/s when I actually ovulate because I still really don't know. If you go by luteal phase then I started my AF 3/22 and I counted back to when I thought I ovulated and it was around 17 day luteal phase since I got my last +OPK on 3/5 last cycle. 

Okay, that was ALOT of info for a Friday lol. I am crossing my fingers and toes for you Noele that AF stays away and I really hope we get to have big bellie together soon!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## star25

cntrygrl - glad you are feeling ok, we cant wait to join you!

Noele- Happy friday too! dont know why im getting excited, all ive got to look forward to is a weekend of work, at least it will keep me busy, i definitely wouldnt worry about the bfn at 8dpo, cant wait to hear the result monday though that could be too early too!

Tundralife and Nurse - hope you both have caught the egg this cycle too and we can all be bump buddies, got my fingers crossed

Im on CD29 today and feeling quite positive for a change, Im still prepared for disappointment as know symptoms can change and do allsorts each cycle but the reasons im positive are:

1) Yesterday and today I had very slight/very small, light pink spotting

2) I had AF type pains weds night, yesterday was fine and today had feelings of AF like it was about to start but now nothing

3) Boobs started hurting yesterday and the nipples which is different and normally startes earlier than when I get the feelings of about to come on

4) Still got lots of white cm everyday and TMI - possibly some that looked green (so sorry for that one!)

Last cycle was 31 days and my boobs didnt hurt, although they normally do pre clomid cycles
Anyway sorry for rambling on, no doubt ill be posting over the weekend saying AF arrived but for now im still hoping!
x


----------



## tundralife2

cntrygrl said:


> star25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u cntrygrl, just trying to see hope in that it's quite late in my cycle for mine to start hurting rather than a week before, unless I ovulated later than I thought, how are u feeling? X
> 
> Feeling pretty good. No MS just sore BBs. My sciatic nerve is acting up a little, but I think it's the way I've been sleeping.Click to expand...

glad things are going well & happy you have stayed on the thread. I love hearing happy stories!


----------



## tundralife2

star25 said:


> cntrygrl - glad you are feeling ok, we cant wait to join you!
> 
> Noele- Happy friday too! dont know why im getting excited, all ive got to look forward to is a weekend of work, at least it will keep me busy, i definitely wouldnt worry about the bfn at 8dpo, cant wait to hear the result monday though that could be too early too!
> 
> Tundralife and Nurse - hope you both have caught the egg this cycle too and we can all be bump buddies, got my fingers crossed
> 
> Im on CD29 today and feeling quite positive for a change, Im still prepared for disappointment as know symptoms can change and do allsorts each cycle but the reasons im positive are:
> 
> 1) Yesterday and today I had very slight/very small, light pink spotting
> 
> 2) I had AF type pains weds night, yesterday was fine and today had feelings of AF like it was about to start but now nothing
> 
> 3) Boobs started hurting yesterday and the nipples which is different and normally startes earlier than when I get the feelings of about to come on
> 
> 4) Still got lots of white cm everyday and TMI - possibly some that looked green (so sorry for that one!)
> 
> Last cycle was 31 days and my boobs didnt hurt, although they normally do pre clomid cycles
> Anyway sorry for rambling on, no doubt ill be posting over the weekend saying AF arrived but for now im still hoping!
> x

Star- hope AF stays away from you. I could def feel my body working this month so I hope we call can be bump buddies. How cool would that be?!! Awesome, I say!! Just awesome. Well can't wait until Monday to hear how Noele's story turns out. I will be so excited for her. (and for us all)


----------



## star25

I know, it would be amazing, luckiest thread going if that happened! I dont think i'll test til maybe tuesday if i get that far, just keep thinking that before clomid my boobs always used to hurt for 7 days before AF so might wait til they hurt for more than 7 days if that happens, im too scared to test! x


----------



## tundralife2

star25 said:


> I know, it would be amazing, luckiest thread going if that happened! I dont think i'll test til maybe tuesday if i get that far, just keep thinking that before clomid my boobs always used to hurt for 7 days before AF so might wait til they hurt for more than 7 days if that happens, im too scared to test! x


Well, I can understand you wanting to wait to test. I actually did that last cycle too. I'm hoping for good news this time as I'm in my TWW now! yea, I was just on my other clomid thread on here and the girl said that she got her BFP and she got her +OPK on CD17 and they BD ONLY CD17, CD18 & CD19 and that was it. Not before or after. I got mine last night and we BD so I am going to shoot for tonight too. If I have to seduce DH with whatever it takes lol!!! I need those spermies


----------



## star25

Haha get seducing! I will admitt I sometimes BD when I really dont want to just for the sake of the sperm and im sure DH knows even though I try not to show it

I havent even made it past saturday without AF showing :( Its weird though, Ive had on and off cramps all day but not properly bleeding,nothing has reached my pad and its like - and sorry *TMI* discharge like jelly with blood in it, at first was brown now a bit more red/pink but only on toilet paper, my cramps have stopped too and my boobs still hurt, I think im out though, pretty sure it will turn full flow tonight

Hope you girls have better luck than me this cycle, im rooting for you all xx


----------



## tundralife2

hope it doesn't come full flow star! FXD. I know this is all a vicious cycle and of course DH was having no part of me seducing him last night. He waited until after 8 pm to go to the grocery store because he was going to be stuck on base today and needed some stuff to take. Anyways, that put us getting home around 10 pm where he proudly announced he is brushing his teeth and going to bed. Didn't keep me from trying but he still said no! grrr


----------



## star25

Ahh thats a bugger about last night, I missed a couple of days I wanted to BD this cycle but im sure you will do enough in the end

So far so good with AF if thats what it is, its just a very very light pink when I wipe and no cramps at all, will have to see what happens tonight, please stay away af! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## tundralife2

FX'D....


----------



## star25

I think its full flow now, so onto round 3, started really weirdly though this cycle and only just got going after a lot of stretchy cm yesterday, right this time definitely NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING!! 

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## tundralife2

sorry AF came star--maybe round 3 will be the one for you!!


----------



## Dannixo

Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.


----------



## tundralife2

Dannixo said:


> Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.

so sweet Dannixo- and good luck to you and your DH this week too. I feel kinda like I'm out as I got my +OPK on thurs and only bd Thurs and not since then. Hopefully tonight. Anyways, I guess I'm not out totally until AF shows end of month, huh? Praying for you this week. Please tell us how it goes. Oh after you get your IUI do you go back to the Dr and he tells you if it worked or do you just have to wait it out like normal?


----------



## Dannixo

tundralife2 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.
> 
> so sweet Dannixo- and good luck to you and your DH this week too. I feel kinda like I'm out as I got my +OPK on thurs and only bd Thurs and not since then. Hopefully tonight. Anyways, I guess I'm not out totally until AF shows end of month, huh? Praying for you this week. Please tell us how it goes. Oh after you get your IUI do you go back to the Dr and he tells you if it worked or do you just have to wait it out like normal?Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm not sure. I guess she will tell me after my iui is done. Ill probably just have to wait it out like usual. You had sex the day of your positive opk so your not out! Only takes one little guy to get there and you timed it perfect. Good luck to you as well!


----------



## 123Deirdre

We only bd'd day 9, 11 & 13 im guessing day 13 did the trick, day 14 at night I had really bad ov pain. It really only takes that one time to get that sperm there waiting for the egg.
Good luck ladies


----------



## cntrygrl

Dannixo said:


> Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.

Good Luck with the ultrasound and IUI. My DH's bday is today and my best friends is the 9th too.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sry to hear the witch got you! What's your plans for this coming cycle? Anything different? Well good luck to you. 

Dannixo- Wishing you luck with your scan! Hoping you have some nice big follies for your IUI tomorrow 

Tundralife- How's the TWW going? How many dpo are you? Hoping this is your cycle! 

Nurse- Good luck in the TWW  Hope your doing good!

AFM- No symptoms besides my pre-AF symptoms. AF should be here between tomorrow and Thursday. I poas this morning and bfn at 11dpo. My luteal phase is typically between 11-13 days. I don't think I will be too upset if AF arrives this cycle because I went into this cycle not very hopeful since the first 3 round of Clomid at 50mg didn't work then I don't think a fourth will work. Im hanging onto a little bit of hope though. I have my appointment tomorrow with my new doctor so I am pretty excited about seeing what a next step will be. Happy Monday ladies! Hope you all have a wonderful week.


----------



## Dannixo

Well my ultrasound went horrible... The doctor said I have 5 eggs only two which might become of size and my uterine lining is to thin. So now we didn't get the trigger shot not can we do the iui tomorrow. We go back in for an ultrasound Thursday. Which I always ovulate on cd 12 or 13. So it will be to late. So fed up with this doctor. Gutted and crying today. Losing hope that anything will go right.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hello ALL!!! CONGRATS! to those who have BFPS and HUGS for those who AF caught


AFM- IM 5-6dpo today been cramping since O date non stop don't know if this is a good thing or not also I've been extremely hot and thats unusual for me I really don't want to symptom spot but I can't help but notice the heat since I am anemic and almost always cold. I have sensitive nipples as well anyone who got a BFP experience any of these symptoms or is it side effects from Clomid?


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Danni. Is there anything they can give you to increase the lining? Perhaps switch you to a different med?


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Danni-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Im so sorry my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> So sorry Danni. Is there anything they can give you to increase the lining? Perhaps switch you to a different med?

I'm not sure. She has not discussed anything else with us. I even asked about my lining and she kinda just shrugged it off. I go back in Thursday to see if anything has changed... I will ask then.


----------



## tundralife2

Dannixo said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.
> 
> so sweet Dannixo- and good luck to you and your DH this week too. I feel kinda like I'm out as I got my +OPK on thurs and only bd Thurs and not since then. Hopefully tonight. Anyways, I guess I'm not out totally until AF shows end of month, huh? Praying for you this week. Please tell us how it goes. Oh after you get your IUI do you go back to the Dr and he tells you if it worked or do you just have to wait it out like normal?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm not sure. I guess she will tell me after my iui is done. Ill probably just have to wait it out like usual. You had sex the day of your positive opk so your not out! Only takes one little guy to get there and you timed it perfect. Good luck to you as well!Click to expand...

thanks for the vote of confidence. Yep, only had sex this past week on the day I got my +OPK that was also the day I ran out of tests lol. I couldn't test any further. I wanted to BD so badly this weekend but DH was working at the base. I am still feeling strong pains from my left side. Why do you think that is? I got my +OPK on thurs and BD'd that day but not since. Good luck today...I'm all giddy for you.


----------



## tundralife2

123Deirdre said:


> We only bd'd day 9, 11 & 13 im guessing day 13 did the trick, day 14 at night I had really bad ov pain. It really only takes that one time to get that sperm there waiting for the egg.
> Good luck ladies



Yea but you BD enough since sperm lasts a few days. Did you test with OPK's or you just going by the ovary pain? I'm trying to compare notes lol and Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Star- Sry to hear the witch got you! What's your plans for this coming cycle? Anything different? Well good luck to you.
> 
> Dannixo- Wishing you luck with your scan! Hoping you have some nice big follies for your IUI tomorrow
> 
> Tundralife- How's the TWW going? How many dpo are you? Hoping this is your cycle!
> 
> Nurse- Good luck in the TWW  Hope your doing good!
> 
> AFM- No symptoms besides my pre-AF symptoms. AF should be here between tomorrow and Thursday. I poas this morning and bfn at 11dpo. My luteal phase is typically between 11-13 days. I don't think I will be too upset if AF arrives this cycle because I went into this cycle not very hopeful since the first 3 round of Clomid at 50mg didn't work then I don't think a fourth will work. Im hanging onto a little bit of hope though. I have my appointment tomorrow with my new doctor so I am pretty excited about seeing what a next step will be. Happy Monday ladies! Hope you all have a wonderful week.

hey lady! You have been quiet over the weekend. I am just starting the tww really. I can't ever tell. I got my +OPK on thursday April 4th and it was during the evening when I got home and that's the only test I did as I only had that one left! It was the CB digital and it had the smilley face so guessing it was right. I would say I O'd on friday evening but I am still having some ovary pain on my left side. And it's been like that since last week. I wanted to BD Noele over the weekend but dh was working over 14 hours on the base and he just wouldn't have it. So angry with him but whatever, you know.


----------



## tundralife2

Dannixo said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Danni. Is there anything they can give you to increase the lining? Perhaps switch you to a different med?
> 
> I'm not sure. She has not discussed anything else with us. I even asked about my lining and she kinda just shrugged it off. I go back in Thursday to see if anything has changed... I will ask then.Click to expand...

So sorry hun. Just now saw your post from today. Maybe you will O later this month. My thoughts are with you and sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Dannixo said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Danni. Is there anything they can give you to increase the lining? Perhaps switch you to a different med?
> 
> I'm not sure. She has not discussed anything else with us. I even asked about my lining and she kinda just shrugged it off. I go back in Thursday to see if anything has changed... I will ask then.Click to expand...

If you don't feel comfortable with a doctor and they just shrug off your questions I would definitely look into a new doctor. They should be on the same page as you. At least that's how I feel. :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hi

Dannixo - sorry to hear your ultrasound didn't go too well ,hope things are better on thursday :hugs::hugs:

Tundralife - d:hugs:ont count yourself out yet, plenty of people get bfps from doing it one time, could work out for the best!

Nurse - I got sensitive nipples last 2 cycles but unfortunately for me it was from the clomid as never normally get it, hoping its different for you though!

Noele - Do you plan on testing? got my fingers crossed for you!

Im on CD3 today, hopefully be another short cycle so when I think only 27 days to go it doesn't seem so bad, just want to get through these rounds of clomid so can move onto something else, just don't think they are going to work, even though technically they are as before my cycles were 50-75 days so to have a 30 day cycle is brilliant!


----------



## tundralife2

Yes Noele, I am curioius too! Are you going to test? I know you mentioned holding out until today but wondering if you have tested? What CD are you on now?


----------



## star25

Noele - forgot to say im not doing anything different this cycle, since last post been reading more success stories and feel more positive again, I shouldn't feel so negative so easily, onwards and upwards! x


----------



## 123Deirdre

tundralife2 said:


> 123Deirdre said:
> 
> 
> We only bd'd day 9, 11 & 13 im guessing day 13 did the trick, day 14 at night I had really bad ov pain. It really only takes that one time to get that sperm there waiting for the egg.
> Good luck ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but you BD enough since sperm lasts a few days. Did you test with OPK's or you just going by the ovary pain? I'm trying to compare notes lol and Congrats on your BFP!!Click to expand...

My opk didnt quite look positive on day 13 so just assumed day 14 it would be positive...the answer to that is no I didn't confirm with opk lol but omg the ov pain was as bad as af


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Sorry to heal about your appointment. But maybe by Thursday those two eggs will be nice and big! Maybe you will ovulate a couple days later. I wish you the best of luck. Also, if your not comfortable with your doc than I suggest finding a new one asap. I have an appointment today with a new doctor because I don't like my current one. Again good luck and babydust!

Nurse- Hopefully the cramping is a good thing and means you released a huge mature egg  and for being really hot... That could just be part of the Clomid. I get hot flashes some cycles on Clomid that last most of the month. But I am hoping these are good signs for you! When is your AF due?

Tundralife- Hey! Yes I was busy over the weekend. I kind of had a 'ME' weekend. Did all the things I love to do... Started a new kickboxing class, got out my crafts and painted, started reading a new book and did lots of planting (indoors). It was such a relaxing weekend! Sorry to hear you DH worked slot over the weekend and you didn't get to bd but yes I know exactly how that goes lol but I'm thinking if you ovulated on Friday that Thursday nigh bd would be the one that matters so I think you should be good. I'm hoping your TWW goes by fast  oh and I did test yesterday morning it was a bfn. I'm expecting AF any day now because I've got all my pre-AF symptoms going on just like I predicted. But on the upside I meet my new doctor tonight and hopefully will be discussing next steps!!

Star- Glad you are feeling more positive about things  I like reading success stories too! And I tested yesterday morning and got a bfn. So now I'm just going to wait for AF since I think I can sense its on the way. Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Noelle- My AF is due on the 17th but lets pray she stays away so far I'm extremely bloated and my appetite has really increased and yes I'm still hot I've been tracking my temp as well before ov it ranged from 97.5-98.0 the last few days in between 98.3-98.6 Today 99.1 I'm hoping and praying for a BFP but with this darn Clomid who knows what will happen. I'm glad you had a "me" weekend where you were able to enjoy yourself that's a very good thing puts you in a good place emotionally.


----------



## Noele0002

Nurse- I'm hoping your temps stay high! Hopefully you will get your bfp this cycle!

Update for me-- AF showed for me later this morning. I'm not too bummed I guess because I kind of figured it wouldn't work this month. But on the plus side... My appointment with my new doctor is this afternoon and hoping it goes well and that we have a good plan set up. I will let you ladies know how it goes. I am truely wishing you all the best of luck this cycle and hoping we see at least one more BFPs!!! 

Does anyone know what the ideal luteal phase length is? Since AF showed today, that only gave me an 11 day LP and that seems pretty short. But my LP varies between 11-13 days. I will be asking my doctor about that tonight too. Thanks.


----------



## tundralife2

Nurse- those symptoms sound good. Hopefully AF stays away this cycle and the clomid works for you.

Noele- good luck this afternoon. I know that it's refreshing getting to see a new doctor and perhaps someone with a better perspective. Can't wait to here what happens! DH got off of work early yesterday. Actually the entire base did becuase the weather was horrible and so was the driving conditions so the base commander released us all from duty 2 hours early! yay...so he finally decided to BD with me after ovulation. That booger. I wanted to say well what does it matter? At this rate we will never have a baby and I'm getting older by the minute. My 40th bday is coming up fast! I am thinking I O'd on Friday night too but the pain stayed with me until yesterday evening. I am wondering if maybe I had a cyst or something. I am not sure at what point in your cycle you would get them. 

I agree...I'm ready to see some BFP's this cycle too with everyone who is in the TWW. I am so happy you had your special weekend. I agree with Nurse_starr it helps to ease the mind and makes AF come on time and everything else. When I stress, everything messes up lol. Especially my head!!  

Hope you other lovely ladies are doing good. Today I am about 4DPO!! Another week or so and I will join you other ladies in POAS!!! haha


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Noele- You always have such happy spirits kinda helps me keep my spirits up! thank you!

Tundra- Yay come join us I'm 6-7dpo but I can't stop POAS!!! lol I'm convinced the side effects of clomid are driving me insane last night I argued with poor DH about using the shower in our master bathroom it's like I keep finding little things to get ticked off about and I'm generally a nice person.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Tundra- I don't think the men realize how darn serious we are about our bd timing I know scheduled bding is hard for men but it's important for us I had to stress that to my DH this cycle as I feel that was the reason for BFN on my last two clomid cycles it's like he wanted to after my fertile period and that was not helping the cause lol oh well guess he understands because this cycle he was very supportive.


----------



## tundralife2

Nurse_Starr said:


> Tundra- I don't think the men realize how darn serious we are about our bd timing I know scheduled bding is hard for men but it's important for us I had to stress that to my DH this cycle as I feel that was the reason for BFN on my last two clomid cycles it's like he wanted to after my fertile period and that was not helping the cause lol oh well guess he understands because this cycle he was very supportive.

Nurse- your statement about DH wanting to Bd after your fertile period is going to put me on a mad research about our hormones or pheramones as they are often called to see if it is really true that men think we smell different etc. I am on another thread on here and a lady commented who is some kind of sex therapists or something and said that it was proven that we smell different during our fertile times and that can send our men away. I didn't think anything of it really until you said what you just said lol and I've experienced the same thing. I never never NEVER tell DH when it's that fertile time because I don't want him to not do is because I am telling him. I just try to be extra sexy or naked lol but it doesn't work often until right after I am done ovulating. That is weird, huh. Not sure if there is anything to that lady's comment but I am sure going on a google mission right now hehe...guess we will POAS addicts together nurse. We are close in our tww together.


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! My appointment with my new doctor went very well last night but there were some good news but also some concerns my last doctor missed. Here is what we went over at the appointment (sorry its kind of a lot) -

First of all he was very nice and very knowledgeable and shared every detail with us! He looked over mine and DH's test results and found some concerns (my last doctor told us all of our results were good/normal). 

I guess my DH's SA wasn't totally normal. The count was good but the morphology(I have no idea if that's the right word) was low. And his count was good but our doctor said he would like to see it a little higher. He also informed us that the place we had the SA done is not very good and recommended a urologist to us and DH needs to get a second one done. 

For me, he found something in my HSG results that were abnormal. He said the radiologist commented on my results that my tubes were inflamed on both sides near both ovaries but it is not a huge concern yet. (why didn't my last doctor mention that they were inflamed?). My new docs concern about it was the fact that (I really hate to admit this because it is embarrassing but it happens... When I was 19 years old I had found out I got an std from an ex-boyfriend because we had unprotected sex. I had 'the clap' we were in a 3 year relationship and I thought he was my high school sweetheart but later found out he cheated on me several times.) Anyways, I guess that specific std can cause damage to the tubes and scarring. In many cases it is not fixable so let's pray that is not the case! I think if my infertility is caused because my ex cheated on me than I will hunt him down and beat the crap out of him!!! 

My new doctors other concerns for me is that I could possibly have PCOS because my cycles are a little longer than the average and the fact that I ovulate late. And he said he would also like to see me try to lose 10-15lbs because I am slightly overweight and I agree with him. 

So here is our plan of action for the next month or two... Since I've already done 4 rounds of Clomid he does not want my lining to thin out anymore so he switched my meds to Letrozole 2.5mg which he explained to me is similar to Clomid but not harmful to the lining and that the 2.5mg is equivalent to Clomid 50mg. I take it the same as Clomid days 3-7 and he said side effects are similar to Clomid. So that is the plan this month along with DH doing another SA. 

If we don't get a bfp this month than I am to go in on Cycle day 3 next cycle to have an ultrasound done (since I've never had one done) he wants to get a look at my ovaries. That way he will be able to tell whether I have PCOS and also do more blood tests. Depending on his findings, if my ultrasound is abnormal or if he suspects PCOS than he wants to schedule a Lap Surgery. If we do the surgery he will check out what the problem is and hoping fix it. Then he said we would go on birth control for 3 months after that to help my uterus and ovaries recover. Has anyone had one done? That scares me a bit. But my doctor is awesome because he said if I need the surgery that he would put it down as necessary and not under fertility that way my insurance will cover it. My last doctor was so quick to diagnose me with unexplained infertility (without doing all the tests) now my insurance will not cover ANYTHING fertility related!! 

So everything depends on all the results that come back from me and DH but than he said that IUI with a trigger shot would be our best option. He said overall we both are very healthy and he is confident we will get things figured out. 

Sorry that was soooo much information lol trust me there was a lot more too I just don't want to bore you ladies ;-) anyways just wanted to update since we finally have a plan set in motion. I am very happy about this and honestly hope my doctor does find something wrong with either DH or me because than we can at least work towards fixing it. Being diagnosed with unexplained infertility sucks because we have no answers and no assurance that we will ever get pregnant. I couldn't be happier that I made a switch to this new doctor! I am happy too that we will have answers within the next 1-2 months!!!

Thanks for listening ladies! You are all amazing! I have no one else to discuss all of this with. DH doesn't like talking about it much. Again thank you! I am so happy right now (scared too) but mainly happy! Hope you all are doing good this week


----------



## tundralife2

Noele--so happy you posted an update because honestly I couldn't wait to sign on to my computer this morning and see what happened at your doctor appt! That all does sound promising! I am so happy for you. Okay, so you can do something about the weight but do not starve yourself because your body needs the nutrients and protein to have a baby! Eat veggies and lean meat and fish. You can always go for a walk if the weather is warming up where you are at. That's okay about DH SA because he can do something about that too. I know that mine had a low one too and we got several recommendations from the doctor on what to do. Hopefully your ******* Ex boyfriend didn't cause this but having a lap done will be something good. I had unexplained fertility at 2 years and they finally did a lap for me and foudn that I have endometriosis. That does suck because it never goes away and have had to have that same procedure done like 3 times! At least I was able to find out what was wrong with me though. All of your stuff sounds so promising and I know it's a huge relief to see someone who understands and has a possible solution. That's also good that he took you off the clomid because of the thinning lining and all. Maybe you are going to get you BFP this cycle and woo hoo==you are getting an U/S done to check out those ovaries!! 

Sounds like you have a good doctor this time. I'm so glad.


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Thank you so much for all the support! It means a lot to me  I think that is the main reason I am so happy right now is because my doctor seemed to be pretty optimistic about treatment plans for all of the areas of concern. The only thing he worried about were if my tubes were damaged but that is honestly worse case. He did mention that if my tubes were damaged than our last option would be IVF. He said he would recommend us to his friend of 20 years who has a fertility clinic. He also mentioned that every patient he has recommended to his friend has ended up pregnant. So that gives me hope to. Although the money would be a huge problem for DH and I so we would have to wait along while and save up every extra penny for that. Anyways I have so much more hope than I did with my last doctor.  Oh and the funny thing is on Monday I had already set a plan in place for losing 27lbs. I'm not going to diet because diets do not work for me. I am just going to make healthier eating choices (more fruits, veggies and water) I started a kickboxing class that is on every Monday, Volleyball starts in less than a month, and my first 5k of the season is less than a month away. I live right across the street from my gym so working out is no problem. I wish I could be running/jogging outside but sounds like we are supposed to get 9-12 inches of SNOW tonight :-( Damn Minnesota weather!!! Again thank you so much!!!


----------



## tundralife2

Well I can tell through your writing that you are very happy so that makes me happy! I love happy happy people. It is good to get such positive feedback especially when we feel we are a lost cause. I am thinking your tubes will be fine because if you found out early about your std then the medicine or whatever you took should have cleared it up. I am wondering if you all can do the IUI intead of IVF. It would be cheaper and if it's a tube thing then I am wondering if that would work too as long as your tubes aren't blocked? 

On a side note, I have been a google machine lol. I am feeling like I have some mild lower ab cramping since O and now I am experiencing on my left side almost like I feel when I get a cyst. Of course I am reading about the corpus luteum and all of that jazz but I am finding I guess everyone who ovulates gets the corpus luteum. I am just wondering why I would feel it this month and not the rest of the month? I also read that some other types of cysts are caused from if you DON'T OVULATE. On a couple of medical sites I read that the egg never ruptures and the sac turns into a cyst but then eventually absorbs. I've gotten cysts several time in the past and i've went in for ultra sounds and they just have me come back in a week or a few days later to make sure it is resorbing back into my body. I was trying to read bnb threads on women who got BFP. I know, there I go again with wishful thinking!! 

Oh and do I have a profile picture? I can't tell.


----------



## ArmyWife1009

Hey Ladies!~

I have done 5-6 rounds of Clomid - Nothing .. A round of Femara ... again nothing. I did get a pos Ov test so a little hope there. I am currently on Metaformin and Clomid and so far no issues like what I read about. It is very frustrating for me since I have a child already.. Been trying for a couple years... but we did take a year off when hubs was deployed. I love reading the success stories!! Makes me feel SOOO much better and gives me hope!! :thumbup:


----------



## tundralife2

Army wife--welcome to the thread. I understand the frustration as I already have children from my previous marriage. I suppose since you are a military wife then you understand the extra frustration of having to use the on base docs. I can't seem to get a referal off base even though I have issues prior to ttc with my husband! Makes me insane. 

do you have PCOS, ovulation not happening? What is the reason for the clomid etc?


----------



## ArmyWife1009

So far they cannot explain why I am having such a hard time. I did get Pregnant in Nov of 2011 but lost it. We luckily are just NG for Army so we don't have to do the base thing ( but I know it's a pain) PCOS has not been mentioned but I recently changed Dr's so we shall see. Clomid and Metaformin haven't given me any issues... Thank Goodness!! :winkwink:I am going through this pretty much alone as ALL my friends seem to be with child lol and then there is me. My husband is a great support but he can only do so much. This would be his first child too so I feel even more pressure.


----------



## tundralife2

well we understand how discouraging it can be and it's always nice to hear from others in our same boat. I do see babies and women who are pregnant all of the time here on base. I am thinking there is nothing else better to do in Alaska but make babies, apparently I can't figure it out yet hehe


----------



## ArmyWife1009

tundralife2.. I knew how to 11 years ago but clearly need practice lol

Yes seeing new babies and pregnant women is not easy at all!! I have some close friends but most of them are expecting and I don't wanna bring them down cause I know how exciting this time is. My in laws are HORRIBLE which adds more stress as my Monster in law talks about me and my 11 year old to my husband .. BUT I cannot control other people - just my actions to them. I look forward to being a mom again :)


----------



## tundralife2

Aww hunny! That's awful. My husband would be so giddy if I were to be pregnant and his family would be happy too. We haven't told them we are trying to conceive. I am thinking because I already have my sons and then because I am going to be 40 this summer and my hubby is 31. Age gap. we are compatible though. He just has been such a blessing to me and the boys that I would love for him to be a daddy too outside of my boys. He deserves it. You are right, we can't control others. It's funny you say that about your pregnant friends. I work with 2 girls who are pregnant, and I ask them questions about when they conceived all of the time but I feel they look at me liek I'm stupid because I already did it before. It wasn't easy then EITHER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noelle-- Sounds like you are very happy. It's so nice to have a plan and know where things are going. Hoping it all works out well for you.

Tundra-- Have you been referred yet to the specialist? How is the few going?

Army-- Welcome :hugs:

Afm-- I started bleeding Monday night and had to go to the ER. We ended up losing the baby. I have a follow-up appt. with my obgyn. I'll probably be taking some time off from ttc.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Noelle-- Sounds like you are very happy. It's so nice to have a plan and know where things are going. Hoping it all works out well for you.
> 
> Tundra-- Have you been referred yet to the specialist? How is the few going?
> 
> Army-- Welcome :hugs:
> 
> Afm-- I started bleeding Monday night and had to go to the ER. We ended up losing the baby. I have a follow-up appt. with my obgyn. I'll probably be taking some time off from txt.

Oh no!!!! I am so sorry! Prayers sent your way!


----------



## tundralife2

cntrygrl said:


> Noelle-- Sounds like you are very happy. It's so nice to have a plan and know where things are going. Hoping it all works out well for you.
> 
> Tundra-- Have you been referred yet to the specialist? How is the few going?
> 
> Army-- Welcome :hugs:
> 
> Afm-- I started bleeding Monday night and had to go to the ER. We ended up losing the baby. I have a follow-up appt. with my obgyn. I'll probably be taking some time off from ttc.

Oh no! Forget about me. There are no words to say how truly I am sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I could not imagine. How are you and DH holding up? I could imagine this is very hard. How far along were you? That just makes me so sad.


----------



## star25

So so sorry to hear that cntrygrl , I hope physically you are doing as well as you can be and emotionally you have the support of you partner and family, were here too for you xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1009

Soo very sorry cntrygrl! Will be thinking and praying for you and your family. Suddenly my problems seem very small. :nope:


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank you ladies. We are managing it was DH's birthday so I feel horrible about that. They weren't sure how far along cause they couldn't see anything. TMI-- I had lots of big tissue clots. I am back at work today, but thinking maybe I should've stayed out the rest of the week.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I am so sorry!! I hope you and DH are holding up the best you can.. I don't even know what to say other than I'm sorry for your loss!! Be strong!!


----------



## ADR10

hi,

Cntrygrl - Im really sorry for your loss. I dont know what else to say except that I hope you and your DH are ok.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Cntrygrl- Im so sorry for your loss and I pray that you heal physically and emotionally.

Noele- That's great news about the new doctor I am so happy for you! It sucks the last doctor didn't seem to care or focus on things that were important. I'm glad you have a new Dr

Armywife- Welcome!

AFM- I had labs done yesterday hcg less than 2 so I don't know if it was too early to check as I am super impatient! My progesterone level is pending they haven't gotten it back yet so I am waiting for that. Today I am super bloated as well as lower back burning sensation don't know what that means my dr thinks I could be having implantation symptoms but Im not getting my hopes up. I have lots of symptoms such as super bloated, backache, increased hunger, tender boobs, cramping lower abdomen off and on but blah the tww is more than torture for me this time around higher dosage of Clomid has given me all new symptoms or maybe a baby?


----------



## star25

Praying this is it for you nurse! 

Noele - glad to hear you feel more positive with your new doctor,I had a lap in Jan and it was really ok, general anaesthetic just doesnt agree with me, makes me so sick! But pain wise etc was fine 
Hope things move quickly for you

Cntrygrl - hope you are resting, maybe would be an idea to take more time off work to give you time to heal emotionally and physically xx

Hope everyone else is ok who are waiting to ovulate or in the 2ww, im on last day of Clomid so waiting to ovulate again! 

Xx


----------



## tundralife2

Hey ladies wish me luck. I will be leaving in about 10 minutes to head over to my dr appt. It's on base still (blah) but at least it is the womens health part and I will be seeing a nurse practitioner today. That's a little hopeful. I also just realized today is my CD21 so maybe they will do a progesterone and see if I ovulated or NOT. I hope they will. I will update you all when I return in just a bit!


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck at the dr. Tundra! Can't wait to hear your results.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Star- Thanks!

Tundra- I hope the appt goes well

AFM- my progesterone level is back and the result is 28.63... so I definitely ovulated I hope we caught the egg!


----------



## ADR10

Hi ladies,

So Im trying to lose weight and want to start eating a lot healthier (am about 15-20lbs overweight right now). I just wanted to share a website that I found that has some great recipes that are super healthy https://livinpaleocuisine.com/recipes/

Let me know if you guys try making anything from there. Im going to try to make the Balsalmic Chicken dinner for tonight. My DH has been on a health kick lately as well because hes doing the Tough Mudder Challenge. So now when I make him dinner im going to double the amount so I have lunch for the next day.


----------



## tundralife2

Star25- glad to hear you are doing well. I didn't realize you had that lap done. What was the outcome?

Cntry grl- Hope you are continuing to heal inside and out. We area all hear and ears and eyes wide open for you still sending tons of hugs to you and DH

Adr-I will check out those recipes for sure. I do not have a weight issue but I eat healthy stuff and have tons of recipes, I would love to share them with you. The chicken recipe you mentioned sounds really good. Small changes can make a big difference! 

Nurse_Star- Congrats on the Progesterone. That is awesome. Hoping you caught that eggie this time! 

Hope everyone else is doing well too! AFM I just got back from my appt and am happy to say that I got to see a real doctor this time and it was someone with a lot of experience in fertility which made me even more giddy!! (big smile insert) Anyways, she immediately ordered my lab test to see if I still have an egg reserve due to my age. She also ordered my 21 day progesterone today and I even got to do a vaginal and external ultrasound. She is scheduling me for a HSG as soon as I start my period and in addition she requested that I be put back on clomid if I start my period this cycle and only do 50 mg and then have the clomid test studies done to see if I have ovulated or not with the 50. I told her I had extreme effects from the clomid so hoping that my progesterone looks great this time even though I didn't take the clomid this month. She also ordered a SA on DH and a Testosterone for him too. He prolly won't be happy about this because he has to have it done on the base but oh well. He will have to get over it. What's the use of me going through this and it's him. The sad thing to my story is that she said it could be him becuase of the fact that she has been seeing a ton of women who are having fertility issues who are maried to military men who have deployed and they are having morphology issues with their sperm. She said she is seeing where the heads are missing from the sperm or their tails are not right which does not allow them to swim up the tubes etc. instead they go in circles. I almost cried when she told me that becuase I remember my DH telling me before that they had mentioned to him that he could possibly not have children due to the career field he is in. I am hoping that it's me and not him and that they can fix me! I am going with the more positive side of this. For now we will just wait to see if i do have some eggs to work with and secondly, if I ovulated this last time on my own!! 

Oh she did recommend a few things that I don't mind sharing with you ladies:

preseed around ovulation she said it works great!
Fertility blend, 3 capsules per day

and here are some websites she recommended. I haven't looked at any yet as I have just got back to my desk:

uptodate.com
fertilityfriend.com
ovusoft.com
conceptionkit.com
www.soulcysters.com she recommened this for PCOS issues said they had some good info on it. 

Hope this info may help one of you ladies! 

Thanks for listening~


----------



## tundralife2

Oh and I wanted to add that she suggested i start using the OPK's at day CD11/12 and once it is positive that I should BD everyday or every other day for 6 days! I'm sure you all already know this but may help.


----------



## cntrygrl

Tundra-- Thank you. I was using fertilityfriend to track and I liked it. I hope everything comes back okay with DH's SA.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.


----------



## tundralife2

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.

Danni- I am surprised they didn't take you off the clomid and try that other fertility med that doesn't thin out the lining. Are they keeping you on clomid again? Sorry that the news didn't sound so good. Hoping your lining does thicken and make a bean stick!! :hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

tundralife2 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.
> 
> Danni- I am surprised they didn't take you off the clomid and try that other fertility med that doesn't thin out the lining. Are they keeping you on clomid again? Sorry that the news didn't sound so good. Hoping your lining does thicken and make a bean stick!! :hugs:Click to expand...

This is the first month my lining was thin so I am going to see if they can switch me to fermera next month.


----------



## tundralife2

hopefully they will.


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Hey! Sorry I didn't respond yesterday. We are planning to do IUI before IVF. IVF is our very last resort. And about you thinking you have a cyst it is very possible... I am wondering what it feels like to have a cyst because my AF this time around was terrible ane I had the worst cramps I've had in a very long time. I usually barely cramp, its more like dull cramping and backache when AF arrives. How many dpo are you now? 6? Also, I am so happy to hear your appointment went good and that your doctor seemed very knowledgeable. Sounds like you have a good plan in motion as well  What did your doc say about your ultrasound? Did she see anything that may be a cyst? I'm really happy for you and hope things get figured out asap. Hopefully your DH wont put up too much of a fight over the SA. Lol I'm not in the mood to TTC this cycle but our doctor wants us to try Letrozole this time around so I guess I should. 

Armywife- Welcome! I think TTC for any amount of time, whether it is 6 months or 2 years or even longer, is frustrating. I imagine it could be even more frustrating if you already have child too because than you wonder what's going wrong the second time around. Wishing you lots of luck and babydust!

Nurse- Yay on the progesterone levels!! I really really hope you get your bfp this month  

ADR- Thanks for the recipe link! I will definitely check them out!

Dannixo- Sorry to hear they cancelled the IUI! Did they tell you that you could take something to thicken the lining? Because if you take Clomid next month it is just going to keep thining out your lining... You should ask to switch to femara! I believe it is very similar to Clomid but less harsh on your lining. Anyways good luck to you and who knows maybe you will get your bfp this month and won't have to go forward with the IUI!


----------



## Noele0002

AFM- Only on cd 4 today and took 2 Letrozole tablets so far and no symptoms that I can think of.. other than maybe faint hotflashes and yesterday I had a melt down but I think that was due to the foot of SNOW that got dumped on us. 

Hoping everyone is doing well and has a great weekend!! Babydust to all


----------



## tundralife2

Noele0002 said:


> Tundralife- Hey! Sorry I didn't respond yesterday. We are planning to do IUI before IVF. IVF is our very last resort. And about you thinking you have a cyst it is very possible... I am wondering what it feels like to have a cyst because my AF this time around was terrible ane I had the worst cramps I've had in a very long time. I usually barely cramp, its more like dull cramping and backache when AF arrives. How many dpo are you now? 6? Also, I am so happy to hear your appointment went good and that your doctor seemed very knowledgeable. Sounds like you have a good plan in motion as well  What did your doc say about your ultrasound? Did she see anything that may be a cyst? I'm really happy for you and hope things get figured out asap. Hopefully your DH wont put up too much of a fight over the SA. Lol I'm not in the mood to TTC this cycle but our doctor wants us to try Letrozole this time around so I guess I should.
> 
> Armywife- Welcome! I think TTC for any amount of time, whether it is 6 months or 2 years or even longer, is frustrating. I imagine it could be even more frustrating if you already have child too because than you wonder what's going wrong the second time around. Wishing you lots of luck and babydust!
> 
> Nurse- Yay on the progesterone levels!! I really really hope you get your bfp this month
> 
> ADR- Thanks for the recipe link! I will definitely check them out!
> 
> Dannixo- Sorry to hear they cancelled the IUI! Did they tell you that you could take something to thicken the lining? Because if you take Clomid next month it is just going to keep thining out your lining... You should ask to switch to femara! I believe it is very similar to Clomid but less harsh on your lining. Anyways good luck to you and who knows maybe you will get your bfp this month and won't have to go forward with the IUI!

I felt ovulation for the most part on my left side this month. After ovulation within a few days I start to have a sharp sometimes dull but still sharp consistent uncomfortable pain on that same side in the ovary area. I've had them before which makes me wonder if I am PCOS but I don't ALWAYS feel them at each cycle. When I was having my U/S done yesterday the tech told me that he saw a cyst on the left side and I hadn't even said anything to him about it. I guess I was right just becuase I've felt the same before and had MRI to find it's a cyst. It's not very big only about 3cm but he said that it applies pressure on the nerves and tissue there and that's what causes the pain. It should resorb back into my system. THey were just checking my uterus and ovaries yesterday to make sure they look okay and I also did find out that the endometrosis could be causing me the same symptoms as what you said could possibly happen to you from your ex jerk boyfriend!! they said the endometriosis could cause my tubes to be damaged so I'm having the HSG done once I start my period. Have you heard of doing it then? Her reason was to catch me before my next period so if something was clogged up there it could be flushed and I could possibly get pregnant. I am excited but like you, not feeling it this time. I am currently about 6 or 7 DPO today. I am having lower abdominal cramping but AF if she arrives isn't due for aobut 10 or 11 more days. I hope it's a good sign though but then again, I know we didn't bd enough this last cycle. 

I just hope for the best for all of us!


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Danni- I also think they should switch you to a different med next cycle staying on clomid doesn't seem logical at this point especially if it's causing your lining to thin.

Noele- Good for you on trying the new med I'm thinking of trying femara if this cycle is a bust! 

Tundra-Even though you guys only bd once doesnt mean your out I've seen stories where one time did the trick I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

AFM-I'm extremely tired today I went to bed last night at 8 but still VERY tired. Really not in a good mood today I don't know why. I hate the unknown and the 2ww but sometimes I have to reflect and be positive as some women have deeper infertility where they don't get a chance to even be apart of a 2ww *humble moment* sorry for venting just moody today not feeling hopeful about this cycle all of a sudden.


----------



## ArmyWife1009

Nurse_Starr

Hope your day gets better


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

I hope everyone is having a good Friday :) So i have been searching for preseed here in Canada (Im in BC) and I can not find it anywhere. Is there any other brand anyone can recommend? I dont want to order it online because im BD'ing every night right now because I usually ovulate on day 17 and its already day 13. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tundralife2

Hi ladies. Happy Happy Friday. I am so glad it's the weekend. I am guessing those who are in the TWW still are symptom spotting? Please tell me I'm not alone lol I'm 6 or 7DPO today. I am having some mild cramping though and AF not due for 10 or 11 days. I don't know what to symptom spot for because I've had symptoms every month hehe...I am trying my best to not run out this weekend and buy some HPT's. I can say if I had them at home I would be testing already. 

Noele- hoping you don't have side affects from you new medicine. And blah about the snow. We have over 30 inches in a couple of days, I'll trade you lol. I don't mind the snow but its' the dang ice when it warms up a little and then it refreezes...grrr

Nurse_Starr feel better

Army wife- how are things with you today?


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- That's good your cyst was not too big. Oh and about the HSG, usually they don't let you have it done past cycle day 12 because the dye flushes out your tubes and you don't want it to flush out your egg or because it could be harmful if you did become pregnant and had an HSG later in your cycle. Have you ever had on done? Mine was not bad at all. I read horror stories online about other women's experience and I went in pale as a ghost and turns out I didn't feel a thing and it was over in 5 mins. So looking back reading those stories were a terrible idea and got me all worked up over nothing. Well as always I am wishing you lots of luck. Hopefully you get a bfp this cycle and can skip the HSG all together  lol 30 inches of snow sounds terrible... I guess I'm just upset that our snow was completely melted weeks ago and we had 40/50 degree weather for the last two weeks then BAM out of no where we have a foot of snow and cold weather. I definitely have Spring fever!!

Nurse- Sorry your not having a great day.. hope your weekend is much much better!!

ADR10- I am not sure I can help you about where to find preseed... Does Canada have a Target? That's where I got mine. There are other sperm-friendly lubricants but I'm not sure of the name. There is also some kind of pill/supplement you can take to increase vaginal fluids but again I'm not sure of the name. Sorry wish I could be better help!


----------



## tundralife2

Noele- I have never had one done. Yea and she wanted me to call her the day i start my period and her reason I am sure is in part of what you said about flushing your egg out but also she said that if you had some junk in your tubes then she has seen it where the dye usually flushes it out and she's seen women get pregnant that cycle after having one done. then again it does depend on the whole picture. DH SA, if my tubes are damaged and stuff like that but she did say that the doctor who does it will tell me that day if I have good ones lol. I know what you mean aobut the weather---hate it!! There is a huge bike show here in Anchorage this weekend so DH and I will be going. We actually have our bikes entered into the show. That will keep me occupied for a bit this weekend. I am wanting to test just to see but I know I am early then again I am on another thread and theer are like 3 ladies who just tested at 8dpo and got BFP and one of them was with a digi. Lucky thread..................


----------



## star25

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend, haven't been on last couple of days just because of working really

ArmyWife - Hello and welcome :flower:

Tundralife - my FS decided to do the lap on my second appointment as a scan showed a cyst and because of my heavy, irregular periods he suspected endo which I did too. (pcos had already been ruled out with the scan) He said they would do HSG and hysteroscopy at the same time as I also had a polyp. I had it this Jan and everything was perfect, even the polyp was too small so they didnt remove it, everything else was fine and the cyst gone.

It was after I felt so ill, my BP was really low and I was sick about 8 times and instead of getting out of hospital at 1pm it was 7pm but they took so long to give me anti sickness meds because they said I was too drowsy,I literally couldnt keep the tiniest sip of water down but it was a vicious circle as I needed to drink to get BP up so the room would stop spinning!
Luckily wasnt in pain though, they had given me paracetamol, double dose of ibuprofen, volterol and morphine whilst asleep, my throat hurt more the next day from being sick than my stomach! didnt have to take many more painkillers but did take a week off work and it took nearly all the week to feel normal again

It was after the lap FS said our issue is me just not ovulating enough and DH SA has been low, hes had 4 altogether and the counts have been 13mil, 15mil and the 2 recent ones have been 34mil and 84mil, morphology was 5%, 8% and one was 2% so that varies and motility has been between 35-50% so not perfect but should be able to get a bfp with those numbers if I ovulate enough!

Im glad to hear your appointment went well, my DH wasnt happy everytime he had to do an SA, I only made him do it at the hospital once though :haha:
The other times he done it at home and drove it there which can take about half an hour
When do you get the results of your progesterone?

Oh yeah, that pain you described is EXACTLY what I get after ovulation, it has happened the last 3 cycles, first cycle after the lap and dye and the last 2 cycles of clomid, If I didnt have it before the clomid I would have blamed that but i'm pretty sure its a cyst, it goes when I get closer to AF so I think its a cyst that bursts and then grows again on the next cycle, I haven't mentionned it to Dr as it goes away but thinking I might if it does it again just to check it is just a cyst 

Dannixo - Sorry to hear this cycle didn't go as you planned, I'm really hoping next cycle is different for you :hugs::hugs:

Noele - Good luck on the new medicationg this cycle, got EVERYTHING crossed for you :thumbup:

Nurse - Hope you are feeling better today, any symptoms? 

ADR - Fingers crossed you ovulate soon and catch the eggy!

AFM- I'm on CD 8 today so no news here, having some ovulation type pains earlier this cycle and headaches, oh well, it will all be worth it in the end!

xx


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hey Everyone!!! Thanks for the well wishes I'm doing better today had a Long talk with DH as I have been very mean towards him lately these mood swings are getting the best of me but I didn't realize my actions were hurting him:dohh: and ofcourse I felt so bad I apologized and things are much better!:happydance:I'm trying my best not to symptom spot as AF is due to show next week but I just can't help it lol! So here goes frequent urination that wakes me up out of sleep twice a night, still having slight lower back pains, and the sides of my breast are beyond tender and I have a feeling of fullness in my lower abdomen along with mild cramping also very tired and sleepy. But I can't shake the feeling that this may not be my month:shrug: I'm gonna try not to POAS I'm getting bloods drawn again Wed to check for progesterone and hcg so I'm in the waiting game I'm 9dpo


----------



## star25

I'm feeling very hopeful for you nurse, symptoms sound promising, I know what you mean about the mood swings, I've been so angry this time, I'm sure the side effects get worse each Clomid cycle! X


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Star- Yes it's true my DH calls them crazy pills LOL


----------



## tundralife2

nurse_lol my hubby called them crazy pills to. I was very mean and crazy taking them as well and didn't realize it. When I took them last time in Feb I realized I was like that so it was a bit easier to control consciously I had to make a huge effort. I decided not to take them last month because I coudln't handle how it made my body feel in regards to AF and it seemed to keep giving me pregnancy symptoms each month but always got BFN! We shall see what happens. I am about 8DPO maybe 7 but feel out just because I only BD the first day I got my +OPK and not any other time. They do say, once is all you need. Hmmm

Anyways, I will get my progesterone results back this week and my AMH too. I will be doing the HSG if I start my period April 22 when AF is due. If not, I will be testing although I got a BFN today. 

Star-that's alot of stuff but at least you didn't have endometriosis or anything like that. That is a great sign. The clomid can help you ovulate stronger. I am hoping it works for you dear. I did have a cyst when i had my U/s the other day. They didn't seem worried as it was only 3cmm. He said chances are nexth month I will have one on the other side too.


----------



## star25

Hi, I was glad they done the lap straight away but then when I woke up was a bit annoyed they didnt find anything,I know it sounds stupid but thought there would be something they could put right and give me more of a chance, I'm CD9 today so time to start bd'ing! X


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Tundra- Lol it must be true then hahaha!

Star- I'm glad they didn't find anything and the lap went well.

AFM-Still symptom spotting me and DH noticed that I have formed little bumps around my areolas it could be from the stronger dose of clomid :shrug: but I've never had them before except when I was pregnant with my other children. Also still tired all day long up twice a night to urinate even if I don't drink fluids before bed and go to the bathroom before bed strange. And the sides of my breast hurt badly I read that these symptoms can be from progesterone in my system so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## star25

It all still sounds good though nurse, when is AF due?

Ive just panicked myself as my left arm feels a bit weak/numb but I think I was just sat with it up a bit when I was on laptop but I cant remember! I then went and looked at clomid side effects and it said go to dr/hospital straight away if you have numbness in one side as could be a stroke! Its still a bit achy but im such a worrier!

xx


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Star-That sounds pretty serious that concerns me a bit as a nurse I don't like to hear one side weakness if it doesn't get better in within the next hour or so you may need the hospital. I'm due for AF between the 17-20th as clomid pushes your AF back a few days sometimes


----------



## star25

Hi thank u for your concern, it felt funny for a while but ok now, if it happens again I'll go straight to drs, you never know how taking different meds can affect you and everything can be a worry! Xx


----------



## tundralife2

Nurse_Starr said:


> Star-That sounds pretty serious that concerns me a bit as a nurse I don't like to hear one side weakness if it doesn't get better in within the next hour or so you may need the hospital. I'm due for AF between the 17-20th as clomid pushes your AF back a few days sometimes

I'm right behind you with me starting on the 22nd!! But FXD we won't :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ArmyWife1009

Hey ladies!~ 

I am ok.... I am tired and feel like 100 people want me in 100 different places, which totally doesn't help mood!! Finished Clomid today so we will see what happens this month. This has been going on FOREVER it feel like .... VERY discouraged on the baby making front. I feel like a failure as a wife and really a woman. It's crazy when I was 22 and didn't need or deserve a child I got a wonderful and amazing little boy.. Now that I am older, married and more prepared ... It's a freakin JOB!!


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend!

Tundralife- Hope you and DH had a blast at the bike show  Also, keeping my fingers crossed that AF doesn't show for you!!!

Star- That's really a good thing that everything came back normal for your lap. But I understand how it could be frustrating because you would almost rather there be something wrong so they can fixed it and increase your chances. That's how I feel whenever I have tests done... I'm always hoping they find something minor that could be the cause of our infertility so that way we can at least try to fix it. Also, scary about your arm feeling numb... Glad it is feeling normal again. Just keep an eye on it. We are pretty close in our cycles again. I am on cd 7 today. Going to start bd'ing on cd 9 or 10. Good luck catching the egg!!

Nurse- Those all seem like very promising symptoms!! Really hoping you get your bfp this cycle!! I agree with Tundralife though... Clomid gave me soooo many early pregnancy-like symptoms so you never really know what to believe. Lots of luck and Babydust to you  

Armywife- How many rounds of Clomid have you done? How many mg are you taking? I understand your frustration too... There are times where I feel robbed of my woman-hood. Good luck this cycle on Clomid! 

AFM- I took my last Letrozole pill today. I am on cd 7. The Letrozole has only giving me minor symptoms (few hotflashes) and that's all. My af is still lingering and spotting which is extremely unusual for me. I usually spot my last day on cd 4 or 5 so its hanging around a bit longer for some odd reason. I have no idea if this new med is going to effect anything like timing of ovulation ANC what not... I guess I will have go wait and see. Going to start using my OPKs tomorrow.


----------



## Noele0002

Sorry for spelling errors. I am on my phone.


----------



## cntrygrl

Lots of dust to everyone!

Noele-- Yay for fewer hot flashes. Hopefully this new med works for you :hugs:

Tundra & Nurse-- When will you be testing?

Star-- Glad everything came back good. It's definitely frustrating when everything keeps coming back normal so it's just unexplained.

Armywife-- As hard as it is try to hang in there. Much easier said than done I know.


----------



## tundralife2

cntry girl- of course I caved in from my trying to relax state this cycle and bought for HPt's but they were all First Response Tests and of course BFN'!! I am about 11DPO. When did you get your BFP? How many dPO were you? I decided not to test because AF will come next week. I am already cramping and have been since last week. I find that weird since I didn't take clomid this cycle and I never cramp unless it's aobut a few days to maybe a week before AF. Not having any symptoms though other than feeling bloated already and my boobs always feel weird so I can't go by that one. I don't chart so can't tell by my BBT. So I just suck lol

Noele- what is your new medicine supposed to do for you that is different than the clomid or do you have to take it together? I have not heard of that one before so just curious. Can't believe you are already at CD7. Pretty soon it will be your O day again. I am hoping that something great happens for you this cycle. 

Army wife- grrrr it can get frustrating and I feel your pain of being able to conceive before and now nothing. I did get my dr appt in and am waiting on my lab results this week so maybe I will have something positive to pass on soon. 

Star25- Hope you are feeling better and no more issues with your sleeping arm! How are you today?

Nurse- any more symptoms to tell us about? When do you plan on testing or have you already? I can't remember how many DPO are you?


----------



## star25

Hi everyone, noele yes we are close again in cycles, I'm expecting af about the 5th of may if it's another 30 day cycle

Has everyones cycles on Clomid been about the same length each time not including pre Clomid cycles?
Just wondering!
X


----------



## cntrygrl

I got mine @ 14DPO. So I would still hold out hope :)


----------



## tundralife2

ugh...I'm holding! Did you experience AF symptoms? It's just so dang hard to tell lol because AF can feel like preggers symptoms too.

How are you holding up? How is DH? Do you have another Dr appt scheduled cntrygrl?


----------



## cntrygrl

I had cramping on and off. The day of the miscarriage though I knew something was wrong because I was getting all my period type symptoms and my bb's had hurt less. DH seems to be doing alright. I think he's more worried about me as he keeps telling me "you're quiet". Unfortunately that's my way of dealing with things sometimes. We had an appt. last friday. I'm getting bloodwork done next week to make sure hcg levels are back to 0. Will have a normal cycle then the plan is IUI as long as I'm ready.


----------



## tundralife2

cntrygrl said:


> I had cramping on and off. The day of the miscarriage though I knew something was wrong because I was getting all my period type symptoms and my bb's had hurt less. DH seems to be doing alright. I think he's more worried about me as he keeps telling me "you're quiet". Unfortunately that's my way of dealing with things sometimes. We had an appt. last friday. I'm getting bloodwork done next week to make sure hcg levels are back to 0. Will have a normal cycle then the plan is IUI as long as I'm ready.

Well, I'm really hoping for the best for you. That's tough to go through I'm sure. And I deal with things by being quiet too. That's good that DH is concerned about you though and most men seem to take it easier than us. I think becuase it's not their bodies and they can't relate to the instant bond we feel. I hope that your cycle gets normal again and maybe you will get another bfp and H&H 9 months!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hi everyone!!! Ugh it's been a long day I'm 12dpo today and I'm testing Saturday just don't want to see a BFN! I have a new symptom to add to hunger and fatigue Erect Nipples that won't go down at all my DH pointed it out they have actually been this way since about 8dpo! It's strange I also have small bumps around my nips!! I was supposed to do blood tests this week but I'm waiting.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Thanks! I hope you and DH are doing okay! I've been thinking about you!

Tundralife- Im not positive but I think it is the generic for Femara. But it essentially does the same thing as Clomid but it is less harsh on your body and has less side effects. And I can't believe I am on cd 8 already. Time is flying by... But my heart is just not in it this month... I feel tired and bored of TTC and its frustrating that I feel this way because it makes me feel like I am giving up but I'm not. I will still give it my all but I haven't been sticking to my bbt charting and today barely remembered that I wanted to start using OPKs today and the thought of babymaking sex does not sound appealing to me... :-( Oh well. I will deal with it and hopefully snap out of this funk! Last Oct and Nov DH and I took a break from TTC and it was the most amazing two months so I keep thinking how nice another break would be but I don't want to feel like I am giving up! I want to try and wait until after we the IUI before taking a break especially since we have a plan set up with our new doctor. I'm struggling with motivation I guess. Lol sorry had to vent! Thanks. 

Star- Mine cycles on Clomid ranged a bit... 30,14,29,30.


----------



## star25

I feel like you noele, I really cannot be bothered with timing bd this cycle, I'm on cd11 and so far have bd 7,9,11 just not in the mood! X


----------



## ADR10

star25 said:


> I feel like you noele, I really cannot be bothered with timing bd this cycle, I'm on cd11 and so far have bd 7,9,11 just not in the mood! X

Im in the same boat as you guys... this cycle i have had no motivation to BD at all. I didnt even test ovulation this month because it tends to be around the 17th day of my cycle and iv wasted so much money on home pregnancy tests and ovulation tests. So this month iv tried not to stress myself out. 

Technically if I did ovulate on the 17th then today is day 2 of my tww. We tried to BD as much as we could leading up to day 17 but like i said there was just no motivation this round. I have a doc appt in May so Im going to see what alternatives there are for us because im feeling like this is just not working. I dont know much about anything besides clomid...

Hope everyones weeks are going well.


----------



## tundralife2

Ard-Star-Noele

I agree. I am in a funk. I guess what has helped me secretly is hiding my opk tests and what I am doing from DH and if we can't bd when we need to then it just wasn't meant to be that month. I just found myself obsessing about it and it was stressing him out and it was really hurting our sex life. It has helped much with the sex part but I think my pheramones or something goes off when it's ovulation week becuase even though he doesn't know it seems as if he doesn't want sex that week. It's really weird.

Noele- I am so glad you are trying something different because you never know. This may be what you needed. Just relax hun and take it easy this cycle and it will help the time go by quick! (i hope anyways)

11DPO today afm.........I have some mild cramping off and on but nothing that I really feel like AF. I am bitchy as hell, nauseated a little and just don't really feel well but all of those can be AF symptoms. I will get my results back from all the blood work on Thurs or Fri. It turns out they did a lot more blood work than I had thought! Just really looking forward to getting those results.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hello everyone I hope you all feel better as it was most of you who helped me feel better when I was in a funk:flower::flower::flower:


AFM I'm 13dpo cd 28 and I really don't have much to report except all of the same symptoms the waiting game is the worst:coffee:


----------



## tundralife2

Nurse do you plan on testing? Or are you waiting it out?


----------



## Noele0002

Awww  Thanks Nurse for trying to cheer us all up. 

I think my emotions are out of whack today... Crying over everything from reading a sad part in my book to crying about the 8 year old boy who died in yesterday's Boston bombings. I'm really hoping that I will wake up tomorrow in a better mood. Who knows maybe my new meds are effecting me more than I thought. 

Tundralife- Let us know when you get your results back. I am curious!  I'm praying AF stays far away from you!!!


----------



## Noele0002

Star & ADR- Maybe we all just need a break this month and do what we can but not stress out about it and just let nature run its course... Maybe relaxing this month will give us the energy we need to be on top of the game next month!! Good luck ladies


----------



## tundralife2

I will def update. I called eagerly yesterday just incase but they have to ship out the progesterone & the AMH so it will be thurs or Fri before I know. However; they did tell me they did TSH, prolactin, AMH, Progesterone and a pregnancy test. The only thing they got back was the preggers test which was negative. Duh, I was only a couple of days past O lol!!!


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Tundra- I'm trying to wait it out but these symptoms have me itching to test!!!

Noele-No problem!! I'm here for support just as we all are.


----------



## tundralife2

AFM UPDATE:: I am boo boo hooing!!! :-( My doctor just called to say my AMH results are back and i am at .47 and the results are usually good at .5 and better to get good results. She said that doesn't mean I CAN'T get pregnant but I guess what she is saying my reserve is starting to get lower because I am almost 40. That's sad...my prolactin and Thyroid test came back good and within normal limits BUT....i still have to wait for the progesterone which should be back tomorrow or the next day. 

The other issue is she originally wanted me to start back taking the clomid this cycle if AF comes this weekend 50mg CD5-9, where as other doc had me on 100mg 5-9. Anyways, she said that she got the ultra sound report back and there was a cyst and it was a hemoraghic cyst and she was worried about it growing and bursting and causing me to have internal bleeding. Oh no! So in a nutshell I will be going back soon to get a followup to make sure it has either went away or shrinking. Until then I will be anxiously waiting my progesterone results this week. In a way I just want to give up and face the facts that I'm not a spring chicken anymore but then again, I want ot have a baby wiht DH so badly. 

I'm signing off to cry now~~~~Thank you all for listening! 

Nurse--I'm not even going to test this weekend because now I really feel like AF is coming after this news. FXD for you though. Your symptoms sound promising!!


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Tundra- I'm sooo sorry I'm praying they were wrong and the outcome is different I hate those stupid test because in the end the results always have us feeling let down the good thing about this doctors don't always have the answer and what looks like may never happen just might happen sooner than you think. My fingers crossed for you and I'm sending prayers all the way to ALASKA!


----------



## star25

Hi tundralife, sorry to hear your upset, let's hope the cyst shrinks away and you can start the Clomid again, it's good your Dr said about taking it again
I hope your progesterone results come back good, you will have your baby with your husband, you deserve to and it's meant to be, like nurse said, things happen when you dont expect it and soon will happen for you too xx


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Sorry to hear about your AMH results. Let's hope you get good news when you get your progesterone levels back. I'm also praying your cyst will go away on its own. At least your other results came back good. I have a lot of hope for you and DH!! Don't get your hopes down too much... I think with modern technology there are so many ways they can assist with pregnancy. Did she mention anything about moving on to IUI in the near feature or are you going to have more tests done first? Anyways as always I am sending my best wishes to you


----------



## cntrygrl

Tundra-- So sorry you are feeling down :hugs: Like Noele said there are so many things that can be done with modern technology and meds now. You will get your baby.


----------



## tundralife2

I'm feeling a bit bi-polar this morning!  I thought about what the doctor said yesterday and then I started using the internet to google some ideas and see what has been posted with success stories of women at my age with low AMH levels or women in general with low AmH there were plenty of women who were almost to none that beat the odds and their docs were like wow! A couple of ladies even had twins. I know AF is coming by the weekend because my mild like cramps are getting more AF normal for me. I'm okay with that because at least I do feel good about seeing a new doctor and her having some what of a plan. Just a little depressing about the age thing and the eggs...boo hooo hooo

Oh and I read about DHEA. If you guys get some time read it. It's an over the counter vitamin that you can take and supposedly it's used alot at fertility clinics. I bought some last night at walmart and am going to start taking about 50mg a day. They have it in 25 mg pills so you could do it twice per day or take the 50mg tabs. I read that it can increase your quality and quantity of the eggs!!! Let me know what you guys think about it if you get a chance to do a little research. It never hurts to try. 

Star & Nurse---you guys really made me a little teary eyed this morning. Thank you all on this thread for listening and being so supportive. Not just to me but to each other. I wish us all the best and i know this will be a lucky lucky thread.....I wish there were some clover symbols I could post on here. Maybe that's what we need instead of baby dust lol!! 

Oh and Nurse....can't wait until you TEST


----------



## star25

Glad you have read some success stories tundralife, they always make me feel more positive

Nurse - I cant wait for u to test either! 

Noele - are u close to ovulating?

Cntrygrl - how are u and dh? 

I'm just having a rest before work, so angry though as yet again dh doesnt want to bd when I do, I dont think he realizes how mad it makes me! I'm probably going over the top but it's so frustrating,I know u ladies understand, today I have had mild period type pain so probably about to ovulate and Tomoro is day 13 and might be too late, really dont want to go to work feeling this way :( x


----------



## tundralife2

star25 said:


> Glad you have read some success stories tundralife, they always make me feel more positive
> 
> Nurse - I cant wait for u to test either!
> 
> Noele - are u close to ovulating?
> 
> Cntrygrl - how are u and dh?
> 
> I'm just having a rest before work, so angry though as yet again dh doesnt want to bd when I do, I dont think he realizes how mad it makes me! I'm probably going over the top but it's so frustrating,I know u ladies understand, today I have had mild period type pain so probably about to ovulate and Tomoro is day 13 and might be too late, really dont want to go to work feeling this way :( x

I know. You always hear those stories that men are just waiting for sex but not always the case, especially when they are told. It seems like we have to be on their time table and I hate that. I've already said that my DH doesn't seem to want to have anything to do with me until AFTER I ovulate. It's weird because I don't even tell him when I am ovulating. I've been keeping it to myself. Idk but some sex physchologist said that we give off some kind of pheramones that keep men from wanting us during that time. I'm not sure I believe that because people get knocked up all of the time. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hey ladies I'm having mild cramping apparently I'm only 13dpo I thought I was yesterday but I went back and counted my days so I o'd between the 3rd and the 4th so I'm just waiting I really dislike the cramping as it reminds me of af blah! Oh well if this isn't it then on to the next cycle I really can't complain at least we all have a chance to at least try! I really think Clomid is giving me all of these symptoms and it's causing me to obsess over every little thing.


----------



## star25

Nurse - I know what you mean about the symptoms, they are so like af and also pregnancy, today I had mild period type pains and I'm only day 12 ,whats that all about?! Stupid stupid hormones! 

Tundralife - it's so aggrevating, I'm sure your right about the pheromones but dont know why everyone else gets knocked up so easily! X


----------



## tundralife2

star- maybe because they arent trying lol~ I don't know but it seems some people can think it and they are pregnant and it doesn't help that 3 ladies in my office of 6 are pregant too along with my ex husband who is having a baby with his wife. Oh, well..

I'm not gonna hate because it won't get me anywhere but a headache more than likely. I agree with you on those damn clomid symptoms. I felt pregnant but then would have AF symptoms so I had to just quit it. If I get my blood test back tomorrow and it says I O then I won't take it anyways. It really made me insane and DH hated me while I took it!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am on cd 10 today. Starting my OPKs today. I usually O between cd 16-19. That's with and without Clomid. So I am assuming I will O around that time. But you never know with new meds. Either way DH and I are going to start bd'ing and go for every other day until cd 20. I wanted to last night but go figure... My DH had allergies and wasn't in the mood! Lol I agree with you ladies!!! Seems like men only want to bd on their time and when they want to but that's soooo FRUSTRATING. Oh and your AF-like cramping is probably ovulation cramping. Do you normally get that?

Tundralife- I've actually read the exact opposite! I've read that women give off some kind of hormones that men can smell and it attracts them to us for reproducing purposes. Lol I read that a few months back. I'm trying to find the article I read. I will post it if I come across it. How many more days until AF is due for you?

Nurse- I still have my fingers crossed for you. I gave up on symptoms last month. I think since I have been TTC for almost two years... I have had just about every possible early pregnancy symptom and then AF showed. My boobs have never hurt though so I think if I ever experience that than I might be cautiously optimistic but over all I think it is too hard to go by symptoms with Clomid. And just regular AF symptoms too are so similar to early pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## tundralife2

Hi ya ladies! Hope everyone of ya'll are having a wonderful Thursday. Well with the way most our DH's act you would think we are giving off the wrong scent lol! Dang men...

AF is due Saturday or Sunday but who the heck knows. I go from 29-32 and even 33 days. I am going by my average 6 month cycle so I am thinking by Saturday. I feel like she may come in by tomorrow though because I'm starting to cramp harder which is given indicator for me that she is near. I am guessing I am 12 or 13 DPO right now. I really want my results to come back today!! The suspense of what my progesterone could be is driving me nuts. I just wnat to know that I DO O and my eggs may be low but they are working hehehe....oh and I def know AF is coming because I am so crabby!!


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

I had my day 21 blood test today again. Hopefully I ovulated because this cycle I felt different then all the other cycles on clomid. I took it easy this month and didnt try to stress too much about it... hopefully that tactic will work :) I didnt do any OPKs this month because i didnt want to stress... im just hoping everything worked out. 

So yesterday i had some blood filled mucas stuff come out of me when i went to the bathroom but it wasnt a lot and nothing like a period. It was really jelly like (sorry for the nasty description). Anyone know what that could have been????? Im guessing i ovulated about 4 or 5 days ago.

Noele - I wanted to see how you are doing and I have a feeling you will be the next with the BFP :) hang in there and keep staying positive :)

Tundralife2 - I totally get what you are going through. I have so many pregnant people around me that i keep thinking its a sign that im next lol My best friend is currently pregnant as well and she wasnt really trying very hard. In the office i work at 3 people just had babies and now are on maternity leave and they send us pictures all the time... our times will come Tundralife2 :)

Hope everyones day is going well... I cant wait to see people post about BFP's soon!


----------



## star25

Well I'm still not having any luck with bd today and I'm too stubborn to talk about it so upstairs watching tv alone, I do understand how he feels but to me hes just been difficult!

Noele - hope u ovulate soon and have more luck than me in timing bd! 

Nurse - how are u feeling today? 

Tundralife - hope u hear your results soon, do u think it will be Tomoro? 
X


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Seems we're a day apart I'm CD11. I'm not doing OPK's this month just temping to try to get a feel of when AF should arrive. Not sure how much the miscarriage threw my body out of whack.

Star-- Sorry DH is being a wretch. Makes you want to hit them in the head sometimes.

Tundra-- Is DH having a SA done? Your AMH isn't far off the normal so I would think you'd be okay. When do you get the rest of the results back?


----------



## tundralife2

hey ladies, thank you for asking about the test. I am hoping it comes back today but we shall see. It's just the progesterone test that i'm waiting on.


----------



## cntrygrl

Hope you hear soon :hugs:


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Noele- You are right I had every symptom in the book lol and guess what my AF showed today in full force!!! Blah blah blah but I'm in good spirits it's clomid that makes me crazy checking every symptom like a maniac lol.


----------



## tundralife2

sorry about AF Nurse... :-( boo she showed! Yes, clomid makes one insane sometimes lol


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Tundra- Yes she showed in full force I'm gonna try naturally to see how that works for a couple of month oh and I'm using preseed this cycle too only because I really don't get much ewcm and opks as well but no fertility medication I want to give my body a break!


----------



## ADR10

ADR10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had my day 21 blood test today again. Hopefully I ovulated because this cycle I felt different then all the other cycles on clomid. I took it easy this month and didnt try to stress too much about it... hopefully that tactic will work :) I didnt do any OPKs this month because i didnt want to stress... im just hoping everything worked out.
> 
> So yesterday i had some blood filled mucas stuff come out of me when i went to the bathroom but it wasnt a lot and nothing like a period. It was really jelly like (sorry for the nasty description). Anyone know what that could have been????? Im guessing i ovulated about 4 or 5 days ago.
> 
> Noele - I wanted to see how you are doing and I have a feeling you will be the next with the BFP :) hang in there and keep staying positive :)
> 
> Tundralife2 - I totally get what you are going through. I have so many pregnant people around me that i keep thinking its a sign that im next lol My best friend is currently pregnant as well and she wasnt really trying very hard. In the office i work at 3 people just had babies and now are on maternity leave and they send us pictures all the time... our times will come Tundralife2 :)
> 
> Hope everyones day is going well... I cant wait to see people post about BFP's soon!

Hi,

I just got my progesterone blood test results and my progesterone level was at 30.8... is this ok because last month mine was in the 50 range.


----------



## tundralife2

Nurse_Starr said:


> Tundra- Yes she showed in full force I'm gonna try naturally to see how that works for a couple of month oh and I'm using preseed this cycle too only because I really don't get much ewcm and opks as well but no fertility medication I want to give my body a break!

yea, no clomid for me again this cycle becuase of my cyst! I just discovered our Walmart here sells preseed so I am really excited. Without clomid I get tons of it around O but when i was taking it I didn't. I hear good success stories with it. Maybe this will help you this cycle!! :flower: 

AFM, my progesterone results are back but waiting on the doctor to call and let me know what they are! Dang it!! I should get AF tomorrow or Saturday. I am sure she is coming because I have some mild cramping like AF pains. :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## tundralife2

ARD- I will check and see what mine are today when the doc calls and we can compare. Did you have them on CD21 both months? I know that can affect the results. I think I had mine about 5 days after O so hopefully it will still show something!! I can look online and see what your results mean. When is your AF due? Maybe you experienced implantation bleeding?? That would be awesome!!!!!! FXD

Star- sorry DH is being a poo head. I know how it is frustrating they won't bd with us. I tried everything and it's like I don't exist sometimes when DH does'nt want to bother with me!! Really sucks. 

Cntrygrl- How are you hun? You will be in that tww before long........I hope that things work out this cycle. Where are you from anyways?


----------



## ADR10

tundralife2 said:


> ARD- I will check and see what mine are today when the doc calls and we can compare. Did you have them on CD21 both months? I know that can affect the results. I think I had mine about 5 days after O so hopefully it will still show something!! I can look online and see what your results mean. When is your AF due? Maybe you experienced implantation bleeding?? That would be awesome!!!!!! FXD
> 
> Star- sorry DH is being a poo head. I know how it is frustrating they won't bd with us. I tried everything and it's like I don't exist sometimes when DH does'nt want to bother with me!! Really sucks.
> 
> Cntrygrl- How are you hun? You will be in that tww before long........I hope that things work out this cycle. Where are you from anyways?

Hi,

Yes both times I did it on day 21. We get our results online on the same day... and the 2 previous months my levels were in the 50's. 

My AF is due on on the 28th or 29th of April so still have about 10 days before then. Im guessing i ovulated around 5 days ago but this type of brown mucus started about 2 days ago. I tried to google more about implantation bleeding but there is so many different things that it could be out there... like ovulation bleeding :S iv never had this before so im really crossing my fingers that it is implantation bleeding! I hate to get my hopes up though cause i always think im going to get a BFP every month on clomid lol


----------



## tundralife2

ADR how long have you been on clomid? And nothing wrong with getting our hopes up. I think we are all guilty of that from time to time. I'm sitting here wanting to get mine up and I am just looking online at people who have cramps like AF but get a BFP trying to pep myself up. On the downside and being a pessimist today, I feel for sure AF is coming this weekend or maybe tomorrow. Sunday I would technically be considered late. 
Did you just view your results online? I am wondering if you doctor mentioned anything about it being 30 now compared to 50 before? If not, then I would assume everything was fine and you ovulated. What do you think?


----------



## 123Deirdre

ADR10 said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> ARD- I will check and see what mine are today when the doc calls and we can compare. Did you have them on CD21 both months? I know that can affect the results. I think I had mine about 5 days after O so hopefully it will still show something!! I can look online and see what your results mean. When is your AF due? Maybe you experienced implantation bleeding?? That would be awesome!!!!!! FXD
> 
> Star- sorry DH is being a poo head. I know how it is frustrating they won't bd with us. I tried everything and it's like I don't exist sometimes when DH does'nt want to bother with me!! Really sucks.
> 
> Cntrygrl- How are you hun? You will be in that tww before long........I hope that things work out this cycle. Where are you from anyways?
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yes both times I did it on day 21. We get our results online on the same day... and the 2 previous months my levels were in the 50's.
> 
> My AF is due on on the 28th or 29th of April so still have about 10 days before then. Im guessing i ovulated around 5 days ago but this type of brown mucus started about 2 days ago. I tried to google more about implantation bleeding but there is so many different things that it could be out there... like ovulation bleeding :S iv never had this before so im really crossing my fingers that it is implantation bleeding! I hate to get my hopes up though cause i always think im going to get a BFP every month on clomid lolClick to expand...

Sounnds promising! ! GL my FXd


----------



## tundralife2

So excited! Just checked my vmail and my doctor had called to say that my progesterone level is 28.1 and that it was good! She said that anything over 10 was great and that it showed I ovulated!! She said that I am ovulating on my own without the clomid and that I could very well get preggers!! I just wonder what is wrong and why I can't ever seem to catch that eggie!!!


----------



## star25

Thats great news tundralife! Pleased you had good results and hoping you get past Sunday with no af! 

Adr - it's sounds good, hope it is implantation bleeding! 

123- how are you? '

Nurse - sorry af arrived, do you have any plans for this cycle or are you taking it easy? 

I got my wicked way with dh on the end last night but it wasn't easy! So far we have bd 7,9,11,13 and today is day 14 , day 12 and today had mild period type pains, noele - I havent had these before this early, its normally what I get a few days before af, also got it in my lower back so maybe you are right about it been ovulation - I hope! How are things with you? Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

tundralife2 said:


> ARD- I will check and see what mine are today when the doc calls and we can compare. Did you have them on CD21 both months? I know that can affect the results. I think I had mine about 5 days after O so hopefully it will still show something!! I can look online and see what your results mean. When is your AF due? Maybe you experienced implantation bleeding?? That would be awesome!!!!!! FXD
> 
> Star- sorry DH is being a poo head. I know how it is frustrating they won't bd with us. I tried everything and it's like I don't exist sometimes when DH does'nt want to bother with me!! Really sucks.
> 
> Cntrygrl- How are you hun? You will be in that tww before long........I hope that things work out this cycle. Where are you from anyways?

I'm doing well. This month we're just going all natural. No clomid, opk's, preseed, softcups. The dr. said no sex for 3 weeks, but I'd never make it. Next cycle is all set up for IUI and follicle ultrasound. I'm from Upstate NY along the VT border.


----------



## ArmyWife1009

Hey ladies!
Sorry I was away for a few days... Just needed to chill on baby making front. I really could not tell you how many rounds of Clomid I would say between 5-6... maybe more. I did a round of femara but it didn't do anything .. not even a little bump in numbers. I am up to 150mg clomid and 1000mg Metaformin. I am better today ... might have been meds the other day. Thanks for the support ladies!!


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Tundralife2 - YAY on your progesterone level!!!! Im sending you good vibes :) :) hopefully this will be your month!! 

I only viewed my results online and I dont have a docs appt until May. But if your doctor said that anything over 10 is good then im happy with it :) That would be exciting if both of us get BFP at the same time. Im getting a lot of cramping today so hopefully everything is ok and ill soon see a BFP. How far along in the tww are you?


----------



## tundralife2

cntrygrl said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> ARD- I will check and see what mine are today when the doc calls and we can compare. Did you have them on CD21 both months? I know that can affect the results. I think I had mine about 5 days after O so hopefully it will still show something!! I can look online and see what your results mean. When is your AF due? Maybe you experienced implantation bleeding?? That would be awesome!!!!!! FXD
> 
> Star- sorry DH is being a poo head. I know how it is frustrating they won't bd with us. I tried everything and it's like I don't exist sometimes when DH does'nt want to bother with me!! Really sucks.
> 
> Cntrygrl- How are you hun? You will be in that tww before long........I hope that things work out this cycle. Where are you from anyways?
> 
> I'm doing well. This month we're just going all natural. No clomid, opk's, preseed, softcups. The dr. said no sex for 3 weeks, but I'd never make it. Next cycle is all set up for IUI and follicle ultrasound. I'm from Upstate NY along the VT border.Click to expand...

Well you kow what you hear, when people stop ttc it happens. At least you have a plan even if you don't use the helpers (opks etc) you have the IUI scheduled and stuff. I know it will happen for you again and your little bean will be a sticky one!! I was wondering what part of the states you were from as you have cntrygrl as your name tag lol. I guess I have to remind myself that people can be country in New York just like in Mississippi! Haha...we just always grew up thinking all rednecks come from the deep south hehe...I have a whole family of them!! Some without teeth too:haha::haha:

Glad you are doing good though!


----------



## tundralife2

ADR10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tundralife2 - YAY on your progesterone level!!!! Im sending you good vibes :) :) hopefully this will be your month!!
> 
> I only viewed my results online and I dont have a docs appt until May. But if your doctor said that anything over 10 is good then im happy with it :) That would be exciting if both of us get BFP at the same time. Im getting a lot of cramping today so hopefully everything is ok and ill soon see a BFP. How far along in the tww are you?

Yes that would be some exciting stuff if we get to be bump buddies!! :flower:
I am about 13-14DPO today and I too have some mild cramping but like AF types. Not anything major but it's different every month. With clomid it was worse but liek I've said before I didn't take it last month so it should be out of my system. And yep..she said for sure anything over 10 is great. I didn't get a 50 like you did before but it could have been when our cycle days fell or something. When I had mine done I was only about 3 dpo or something like that. I do feel AF is coming this weekend but I'm okay with that because I know that I did ovulate so there is hope. :thumbup:

How many DPO are you today? And when is your AF due?? I can't keep track lol


----------



## ADR10

tundralife2 said:


> ADR10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Tundralife2 - YAY on your progesterone level!!!! Im sending you good vibes :) :) hopefully this will be your month!!
> 
> I only viewed my results online and I dont have a docs appt until May. But if your doctor said that anything over 10 is good then im happy with it :) That would be exciting if both of us get BFP at the same time. Im getting a lot of cramping today so hopefully everything is ok and ill soon see a BFP. How far along in the tww are you?
> 
> Yes that would be some exciting stuff if we get to be bump buddies!! :flower:
> I am about 13-14DPO today and I too have some mild cramping but like AF types. Not anything major but it's different every month. With clomid it was worse but liek I've said before I didn't take it last month so it should be out of my system. And yep..she said for sure anything over 10 is great. I didn't get a 50 like you did before but it could have been when our cycle days fell or something. When I had mine done I was only about 3 dpo or something like that. I do feel AF is coming this weekend but I'm okay with that because I know that I did ovulate so there is hope. :thumbup:
> 
> How many DPO are you today? And when is your AF due?? I can't keep track lolClick to expand...

Im not exactly sure when i ovulated (i didnt use OPK's this cycle) but so far my AF always comes on day 32 and today is day 22 for me... so in another 10 days.


----------



## tundralife2

ADR-Ah...I see. Well from your lab results you ovulate anyways but I guess key for you would be to know when. Do you usually not use OPK's to find out when you ovulate? Just curious or was this month a month you didn't use them?

If AF comes this weekend then I call my dr on Monday and schedule my HSG for this coming week. I guess her theory is that she will catch me long before ovulation so if there is some "trash" in my tubes then they hope to flush it out and she said she has seen several people get pregnant afterwards. Plus she doesn't want to risk flushing out my eggie either! I would hate her for that hehe....

I told DH even if we were not ttc I would still want to know if something is wrong with my body because you never know what could happen. I mean our bodies change so much so fast and pushing 40 years old we start getting all kinds of strange things happen. Also she was thinking because of me having endometriosis for all of those years that it could affect my tubes like sexually transmitted diseases can. It could cause some scaring on the tubes or inflame them. I don't know she mentioned so much stuff that it's really hard to keep track. 

I am curious if anyone on this thread consumes caffeine? I mean you hear so much about if you are ttc you should cut it out. I have some strong java every morning. Sometimes I drink the whole 16 ounce cup (i make it myself) and sometimes, well usualy I only drink a little over half of it. I thought about beginning on Monday to stop drinking coffee all together but was wondering if ya'll think this really matters?


----------



## cntrygrl

Tundra-- Lol I live on a farm and grew up in a town with one red light in it. We have plenty of people around here that don't seem to know what a toothbrush or dentists are. Thank you for all your positive thoughts. Will your DH be getting the sperm analysis done? If you're ovulating well on your own maybe IUI will be a good option for you as well. Just gets the sperm closer to the egg :)


----------



## tundralife2

cntrygrl said:


> Tundra-- Lol I live on a farm and grew up in a town with one red light in it. We have plenty of people around here that don't seem to know what a toothbrush or dentists are. Thank you for all your positive thoughts. Will your DH be getting the sperm analysis done? If you're ovulating well on your own maybe IUI will be a good option for you as well. Just gets the sperm closer to the egg :)

Oh hell no girl! DH won't even consider it right now because he has to perform it on the military base. I tried to even tell him what the dr said about it could be his sperm having been exposed to chemicals while deployed. She did say she is seeing sperm that are defective now and causing infertility in military couples and she even said she is only willing to go so far unless she sees the whole picture and DH happens to be part of that picture. Oh well. Like i've said before I will do what I can do to my body to make sure I am healthy and make sure I am okay. If DH doesn't want to comply then it's on him, right.


----------



## cntrygrl

Definitely on him. I think it's odd that some DH's have such an issue with it. Mine was pretty much like "sure where do I sign up". I have heard that with the deployment. My brother was over in Iraq in 2006 and was tested for uranium when he got home. I have a niece who was conceived before he was deployed and my nephew was born after he returned home. My nephew was born with optic nerve hypoplasia and is legally blind. There were a few other guys he was deployed with that some of thier children have different medical problems as well. It's scary to think about.


----------



## star25

Hi all, hope everyone is having a good weekend?

I've just been working so nothing exciting here, I'm on CD16 and already written this cycle off as a failure
We bd only on days 7,9,11,13, on day 14 we both worked too long and different hours and yesterday,day 15, dh wasn't feeling well and we had another argument about, I think I might have a break from Clomid this cycle,or I might tell dh I havent taken it and pretend I'm not bothered about when we bd so theres no pressure
Hope your all doing better than me! Xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

star25 said:


> Thats great news tundralife! Pleased you had good results and hoping you get past Sunday with no af!
> 
> Adr - it's sounds good, hope it is implantation bleeding!
> 
> 123- how are you? '
> 
> Nurse - sorry af arrived, do you have any plans for this cycle or are you taking it easy?
> 
> I got my wicked way with dh on the end last night but it wasn't easy! So far we have bd 7,9,11,13 and today is day 14 , day 12 and today had mild period type pains, noele - I havent had these before this early, its normally what I get a few days before af, also got it in my lower back so maybe you are right about it been ovulation - I hope! How are things with you? Xx

Thanks for asking.
Not whinging just an update.
Morning sickness/all day nausea in full swing.
Scan on Thursday showed 1 baby with a heart beat :) I have another scan tomorrow with my FS/OB


----------



## star25

Thats brilliant news about the scan, hope the nausea eases up for you, we all cant wait to join you with the morning sickness! X


----------



## 123Deirdre

star25 said:


> Thats brilliant news about the scan, hope the nausea eases up for you, we all cant wait to join you with the morning sickness! X

Hope you're all experiencing it after this cycle! !!


----------



## 123Deirdre

star25 said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is having a good weekend?
> 
> I've just been working so nothing exciting here, I'm on CD16 and already written this cycle off as a failure
> We bd only on days 7,9,11,13, on day 14 we both worked too long and different hours and yesterday,day 15, dh wasn't feeling well and we had another argument about, I think I might have a break from Clomid this cycle,or I might tell dh I havent taken it and pretend I'm not bothered about when we bd so theres no pressure
> Hope your all doing better than me! Xx

9, 11, 13 worked for us!!! Fx for you too..dont count yourself out yet


----------



## star25

Ahh thank u, you've made me feel so much better now, thats why I love this thread! X


----------



## Noele0002

Hey ladies!! Sorry I was MIA for a few days but I went out of town last minute for a few days. Well I am on cd 13 and DH and I have still not bd since cd 6.... yikes hopefully I do not ovulate early. I ovulate on average between cd 16-19 so I am hoping I still have time to get some bd'ing in before I O.

Nurse- So sorry to hear about AF showing up! I think giving your body a break from the meds is a good idea. Will this be your first cycle using preseed? Lots of luck to you!

Star25- Don't be so quick to count yourself out. I actually think the days that you bd'd are perfect! lol I am on cd 13 and DH and I have only bd'd on cd 6. Grr I can not seem to get him in the mood... or maybe I am not trying too hard either because I am not in the mood either. Baby making sex in NOT fun in my opinion it actually seems more like a chore. How are you confirming ovulation? OPKS, bbt, or just guessing?

Cntrygrl- We are really close with our cycles  When do you typically ovulate? I'm glad you have a plan in motion. I will be praying for you this cycle! Hopefully you can get your bfp right away!

ADR10- Thats great news on your progesterone levels  

Tundralife- Yay I am glad your progesterone confirmed that you ovulate on your own without meds  Thats really good news!!! Any sign of AF yet? I really really hope not. But if AF does come than you can at least look forward to the next cycle because of the HSG and maybe it will flush out anything that could be block the way for the egg and sperm. When I had mine done, my doctor explained to me that it could be something as simple as mucous blocking the way in your tubes and that the dye will clear it out. So wishing you lots and lots of luck.

To all the other ladies I missed... I hope you all are doing well!! I'm praying we see some more BFP's on this thread soon!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noelle-- Between 14-17. My first two rounds of Clomid was day 14. Third cycle it was day 17. I am temping and they're on their way down.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Well you should be ovulating any day now  Good luck to you! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!! Afm, I am cd 14 and FINALLY got to bd yesterday. I keep forgetting my OPKs this month but starting today I am going to use them and get back on track. 

Where is everyone at in their cycles? It's hard to keep track but I like to know!! Hoping everyone in the TWW stays clear of AF and hoping everyone waiting to ovulate catches that egg  Happy Monday!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Get your :sex: on, Lol. 

Hope everyone is doing well :dust:


----------



## star25

Hi I'm CD 17 and bd days 7,9,11,13 but you never know might have been enough
We've both been stressed this past week so didnt expect to do much! 
Hope everyone else is ok? Xx


----------



## tundralife2

Hey guys. I'm on CD3. Yep, that means that AF showed up on Saturday. I am actually on hold with the gyn clinic trying to get my HSG scheduled. I think I decided that I done forcing it after this test. I want to have a baby with DH but I can't continue doing this to myself and making myself depressed because it is really starting to interfere with things. I keep quiet when I am bothered by something and DH doesn't like it. We pretty much spent the entire weekend apart but he's back to his not wanting to BD mood anyways. It's been 8 or 9 days since we last BD. I can't wrap my fingers around that one. I have been doing good at keeping my ovulation etc to myself. I am glad that you guys are approaching your TWW because I do love success stories and I like getting excited for everyone.

Well, LOL another reason I need to not "force" this is because I just got off the phone with my GYN and they don't have any slots available for an HSG for my time frame this month. That means that I have to wait until next month when I start my period again and who knows, they may not even have one then. I guess that's what I get for having to use the dang base doctors for everything. Wow--what a Monday!! Sorry for sounding pissy.........

Noele--get your Bd'ing pants on girl lol


----------



## Noele0002

Star- What day do you think you ovulated on? Good luck  I still think you bd'd at perfect times if you ovulated between cd 13-16. 

Tundralife- Sorry to hear about AF and that they couldn't fit you in for an HSG! Next month you should schedule before AF shows. Schedule it for around the time AF is due. And if you get your bfp then you can just cancel the appointment. I'm wishing you the best and hoping your doing ok. Will you be doing Clomid this round? 

AFM- I got a positive OPK today!!! Today is cycle day 14 (normally do not ovulate until cd 16-19 so this is earlier than normal for me) Scary because I almost missed ovulation all together this month. So far this cycle DH and I have only bd on cd 6 & 13.... I'm a little worried that the swimmers won't make it to my egg in time. But I'm going to stay positive and remember that it only takes 1 time. I did not do an OPK yesterday so I have no idea when my LH surge started. I will test again this evening. I did get EWCM today and my temp dipped pretty low (I haven't been consistent with temping this cycle). Well we shall see  Praying we catch that damn egg this month! 

Okay so DH said something really funny to me yesterday... Sorry this is tmi but when we bd he is usually on top (not always but a lot of the time) and so he suggested that we only bd with me on top this whole fertile week and that maybe that will be the trick. Lol he's like we've tried everything else and nothing has worked so it wouldn't hurt. So I am just curious what everyone has read online about different positions and bfp... I know some people say its not logical for a woman to be on top while TTC because of gravity but then other people say that is not true. Who knows... I'm also wondering because I do have a retroverted uterus and everything I've read online says it won't affect anything but I'm now wondering about that too.


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Forgot to tell you... I look at your profile pic and I love it. Is that a wedding photo? If so, did you guys get married somewhere tropical?


----------



## star25

Hi 

Tundralife - sorry af showed, hope you get to do your hsg next cycle if it's needed that is! I'm with u on the not wanting to force it, really didnt realise it would be this much harder on the Clomid as theres more pressures, completely understand how you feel and sending you hugs all the way over there! 

Noele - yay on ovulation! You've bd cd13 so you should be all good! Regarding positions, I dont think woman on top is best like you said due to gravity, man on top or man behind is best as it gets sperm closer to the cervix, we normally finish up with dh behind and I quickly turn over and put legs up while dh shoves a pillow under my bum quick and I stay there for at least 30 mins to an hour, its sooo dignified - and I wonder why dh goes off sex!! I should be grateful he wants to do it at all the way I look with bum
In air after it! Haha! 
I've heard there is a way and I could be be wrong but isn't it best for you to lay on your stomach after bd if you have a retroverted uterus or is that if you have a retro something else uterus? Sorry I'm
Not good with those words but I think if you have one of them it's good for u to lay on your stomach after? 
Whichever way you decide I have everything crossed for you ( even my legs now I'm on day 17!) I'm not sure when I ovulated, on day 12 and 14 I had period type pain so think it was between those days, today I have nipple twinges and white cm so think I have ovulated! Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I can't say I can pinpoint one position or another for my BFP. We definitely had a variety. I do remember being on top more though. TMI notice for me as well I teased him and said it was the night he made me say ouch in the FDAU(face down ass up) position.


----------



## tundralife2

I'm dizzy reading the last few posts lol. I just finished a homework assignment and glad for it as I am hating these 2 classes! 

Noele- Yep that is from our wedding day. It actually was only DH and I, my best friend and her hubby is a lawyer so he married us. we got married down on the river and rode off on our motorcycles, dress and all lol. We got married on 9/10/11 a date we won't forget unless we are dumb lol. Oh and it was when we were stationed in Florida so def very tropical as it was south east florida. 

I am so glad you got that OPK and tested because you might have missed out and that is so sweet and funny what your DH said about BD'ing. I have the opposite. It's usually me and DH in missionary hahahaha...okay that was a tickler! don't feel out, you know our saying it aint over until AF shows!

Cntry grl- hope things are going good with you!

Star- I agree with the others, I am betting you did great on bd'ing this month. I am on antoher thread with a lady who reminds me of you in your stories etc and she just got her BFP!! So FXD for you. 

AFM, no appt this month for HSG and they told me not to take clomid until i have followup ultra sound from my cyst but that isn't until end of next month. They were worried about hyperstimulation. So, another round of natural! I started taking different vitamins, along with fertile blend and now the DHEA. I should have some good raging hormones this month ;-)


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hey All I haven't been able to catch up on everything but I do want to let you guys know we are still ttc this month so im using opks and preseed this time Im only on cd 5 but not bleeding anymore Clomid makes my flow much heavier with fewer days. Enough about that baby dust to all of you ladies in the tww! I hope to join you soon Ive started exercising to keep from obssesing in the tww so I will be fit and ready whenever my baby decides to come!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Thank you! I think I also read something about laying on my stomach after for a retroverted uterus. I've also read that 'doggy style' might be a good position for that as well. Lol now I am going to go on a Google search spree today! Oh and definitely sounds like you ovulated already. I had a huge temp spike today and this morning my opk was now negative so I am guessing either today or yesterday was ovulation for me. So tomorrow I will be technically in the TWW with you  

Cntrygrl- lol so funny! I'm definitely doing my research online today. How many dpo are you know? I know our cycles are only a day apart. Did you ovulate yet? Good luck  

Tundralife- Your wedding sounds so romantic!! I like non traditional weddings. DH and I are not very religious so a church wedding wasn't really our thing. We met at one of my DH's baseball games (he's a pitcher) so we got married on that baseball field right on the pitchers mound lol and your right... I almost did miss out on ovulation all together because yesterday evening when I did another opk it was negative. This morning again, another negative. So I am thinking today or yesterday was ovulation day. I'm never really sire how to pin it exactly to one day. Lol oh the joys of TTC good luck with all the vitamins this cycle. Another natural cycle will be good for your ovaries! 

Nurse- Good luck this cycle. What brands of OPKs will you be using? Oh and I am so bummed I forget I bought preseed last cycle and totally forgot to use it this cycle lol oh well.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I think I may have O'ed yesterday since my temp seems to be on the rise. I definitely had some O pains as well yesterday. They are gone today. Kind of just relaxing this cycle since we have the follicle monitoring and IUI planned for next cycle.

Tundra-- Careful with the fertility blend it made my AF far worse as far as cramping. I'm taking half a walmart prenatal. Those things are huge, Lol!

Star-- Isn't it funny that our boobs seem to be the indicator of what's going on with our bodies.

Nurse-- Now that it's nicer out I've started walking. We've got hills and slopes so I figure it's a good workout. Good Luck!


----------



## Dannixo

Bfn for me this morning.. Waiting on af and then off to cycle 6 of clomid. Losing faith that anything will work anymore :(


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Danni :hugs:


----------



## Noele0002

Sorry to hear about the bfn Danni. How many dpo are you? How many days until AF is due?


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bfn Danni. How many dpo are you? How many days until AF is due?

I'm not sure. I ovulated on cd 15 the latest I ever have in a cycle. My cycles are 27-28 days in length so I think I start tomorrow Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that Danni, are u doing iui this cycle? We understand how you feel,sending you hugs

Noele - back in the 2ww together, lets hope we have better luck this time! 


Nurse - good luck this cycle, well done on the exercise,you put me to shame! 


Cntrygrl - I think rely on my boobs too much, before Clomid they always hurt 7 days before af, with Clomid I get nipple twinges and first cycle no sore boobs and last cycle got tje same kind of sore boobs a few days before af which is what got my hopes up! 

Tundralife - good luck this cycle, what CD are you on?


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Mine are already sore this cycle. Not horribly luckily. I kind of assumed my hormones would be slightly off this time anyways. The clomid certainly does a number on our bodies. I can say it is nice feeling like myself.


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Sorry to hear that Danni, are u doing iui this cycle? We understand how you feel,sending you hugs
> 
> Noele - back in the 2ww together, lets hope we have better luck this time!
> 
> 
> Nurse - good luck this cycle, well done on the exercise,you put me to shame!
> 
> 
> Cntrygrl - I think rely on my boobs too much, before Clomid they always hurt 7 days before af, with Clomid I get nipple twinges and first cycle no sore boobs and last cycle got tje same kind of sore boobs a few days before af which is what got my hopes up!
> 
> Tundralife - good luck this cycle, what CD are you on?

No my iui was cancelled this cycle. My lining was to thin.


----------



## tundralife2

Dannio==sending you loads of hugs hun! Sorry about BFN. Can you ovulate on your own wihtout the clomid? Maybe you could change to something like Noele is taking? I heard its less side effects and good for the lining?? I'm wishing you lots of luck. Does your doctor recommend you do anything? 

Noele-Man your cycle went fast lol. You are already in the tww again! That means I am not far behind you. The ball field marriage sounds right up my DH's alley. He's a huge ball player too. Guess we really have more in common than we know.  It does seem you are a bit more chill this cycle and I am glad you got to bd in a few times and catch your O day. I think this cycle I am planning on a day or so before I know I will and the day of and 2 days in a row after. We shall see. Depends on if I have to beat DH in the head or not. 

Star--what CD are you on today? I am thinking you and Noele are in the tww together right now? Lucky asses lol.

Cntry girl- did you get to bd'ing on time this cycle? Oh and on the fertile blend, I didn't make it past one day lol. I have this issue with swallowing pills. I make myself sick haha. DH thinks I am crazy. He insists I take vitamins because I am always sleepy so he bought me some adult gummy ones but those taste like crap too. He rations them out to me each day becuase he thinks I will eat them like candy. What a poop head lol 

AFM- I am on CD4 man that seems so far away from the tww lol. I can say that I am feeling even more chill than last cycle about ttc. I am torn with not taking the clomid but glad I am not as it makes my period more insane. I am enjoying going to the gym and tanning and I am so happy because we have had 40's here the past week. Today it rained and snowed which soured me but other than that everything is good in Alaska. 

How are you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## star25

Hi all
Danni - sorry I meant next cycle! 

Tundralife - I am CD19 possibly 5-8 dpo not sure as never know when I ovulate and go by symptoms I get after it like the white cm, so far I've had a small amount but on last 2 cycles I had loads by this point, I keeps getting hot flashes though but its different to last 2 Clomid cycles as I got them whilst taking the Clomid and few days after, never this late in cycle, also getting them during the day if just sat doing doing nothing and before used to only be at night, just shows we have to remember how different cycles can be each time with Clomid and I must not symptom spot, which so far doing well! 

Noele- your cycle has gone quick, though mine seems quicker this time around, probably as been busy with work 

Cntrygrl - what cycle are you on? 

Have a good day everyone, I'm just about to go to work so will check in later x


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- I know my cycle is going by so fast. But I did ovulate 4 days earlier than last cycle. And I really have been very laid back with this cycle... Not sure what it is but I just felt like I needed a break from obsessing. (I'm still obsessing a little bit) I am more into my cycle now that I ovulated but the first half it felt like I forgot DH and I were even TTC lol. I have been keeping really busy with books, planting, projects around the house, trying to lose weight and work. It's hard being so obsessed with TTC because than it feels like you don't have room for other stuff going on in your life. Or at least I can't seem to find middle ground. Also, I think your bd plans sound good. Lol yeah and if DH doesn't want to cooperate than just drag him to the bedroom by the ear and don't give him a choice ;-) sooner than you know it you will be in the TWW too!!! Good luck catching the egg. Oh and I was going to tell you... I read yesterday that Clomid stays in your system for 6-8 weeks after you stop taking it so who knows maybe its still work a little bit with you ovaries? Enjoy the nice weather! We have finally got our break. Looks like 70's this weekend and I am so excited. Last two weeks we have had over 2 feet of snow dumped on us which is not common in April. It's been the never-ending winter this year for us. 

Star- Clomid really does make us symptom spot every month... It's all different month to month too so I've pretty much written off every symptom in the TWW because I've had it all except sore boobs. So my theory is unless my boobs are sore or I am vomiting I am not counting anything as a real symptom lol


----------



## cntrygrl

Tundra-- I think we BD'ed on time we have the last 4 days except yesterday. Kind of just having fun with it this cycle. I have my scripts to restart clomid as soon as AF arrives, also a script for my trigger shot.

Star-- This will be cycle 17 for us. Next cycle we have the IUI all set up. Hopefully that will get me my forever baby.

Noele-- I think we're both 2dpo. Good Luck to you :)


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Yea I am either 1-2 dpo... Lol I can never pinpoint the exact day so I always just go by the crosshairs on fertilityfriend.com good luck to you as well!! Hopefully you will get your bfp naturally this cycle and won't even need those prescriptions. 

*babydust to all* someone HAS to get a BFP soon on this thread!!


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hey ladies!!!

Danni- Im praying for you!

Noele- I agree with you about ss last month I had every symptom in the book with a BFN! And because I always get sore boobs I'm not counting myself in unless I get vomitting! lol harsh but true


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Tundra- I'm cd6 so we will be in the tww together yay!

Star- Clomid had me feeling all new tnings with my boobs as well:growlmad: I really felt pregnant last month I feel those pills are emotionally hard to deal with for me but they can be worth it.

Cntrygrl- Hopefully you wont need IUI and you get your Bfp this month

AFM- I'm just anxiously waiting to poas for my opks still have about 10 days to wait. I am still occupying my time with workouts trying to lose all this extra weight I put on ttc and eating like I was already pregnant:haha:


----------



## Dannixo

tundralife2 said:


> Dannio==sending you loads of hugs hun! Sorry about BFN. Can you ovulate on your own wihtout the clomid? Maybe you could change to something like Noele is taking? I heard its less side effects and good for the lining?? I'm wishing you lots of luck. Does your doctor recommend you do anything?
> 
> Thank you. Yes I ovulate on my own. I am under unexplained infertility. They really have no reason why I'm not getting pregnant. I'm going to ask my doctor about switching to fermera but I doubt it will work if clomid didn't.


----------



## Dannixo

Star 25- yes I can try iui next cycle if my lining is not to thin again

Nurse star- thank you!


----------



## star25

Hoping this time around is better for you dannixo x


----------



## star25

I'm CD20 today and not alot happening over here, yesterday when I went for a wee there was a like a little gush of something after I had finished - sorry if tmi - didnt feel like it does when having a wee though coz made me think what was that?! Maybe cm so hopefully a sign I have actually ovulated, slight lower back ache this morning but other than that nothing

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! I hope everyone is having a good week 

Dannixo- I'm praying your lining will thicken for this next round and that your IUI goes as planned!!

Star- Not much going on here either! I'm cd 17 and 2 or 3 dpo... Seems like time was flying the first half of my cycle and now.of course I get into the TWW and time is going so slow!! Lol 

Nurse- Hang in there... You will be ovulating soon  Gets lots of bd'ing in!!

I hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Noele0002

Anyone know how to read charts? If so, could you look at mine and tell me why fertilityfriend hasn't confirmed ovulation yet? I missed quite a fee days of temping in the first half of my cycle but I had 3 significant temp rises in a row starting on cd 15 which matches up with my positive opk on cd 14..... But no confirmation yet. I am still kind of new at temping. This is my third cycle temping so I am still figuring everything out and searching for consistency or a pattern. Any help would be great. Thanks!

Everyone is pretty quiet this week  Hoping that's a good thing and means no one is obsessing over their cycles. Wishing you all a happy weekend!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele0002 said:


> Anyone know how to read charts? If so, could you look at mine and tell me why fertilityfriend hasn't confirmed ovulation yet? I missed quite a fee days of temping in the first half of my cycle but I had 3 significant temp rises in a row starting on cd 15 which matches up with my positive opk on cd 14..... But no confirmation yet. I am still kind of new at temping. This is my third cycle temping so I am still figuring everything out and searching for consistency or a pattern. Any help would be great. Thanks!
> 
> Everyone is pretty quiet this week  Hoping that's a good thing and means no one is obsessing over their cycles. Wishing you all a happy weekend!!!

Noele-- It normally takes it about 4-5 days to recognize O. I used to say the same thing. "Why don't I have crosshairs yet?" They should be there by this weekend.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Thanks I was really confused!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele--You're welcome. 
I'm experiencing some sciatic nerve pain today. Definitely not enjoying it. My temp jumped up this morning so we'll see where the crosshairs decide to go on mine.


----------



## star25

Hi glad cntrygrl answered that I'm clueless with charting and temping!
It is quiet, I think probably as we've all done a few cycles of Clomid now and have come to realize symptom spotting does us no good! 
I'm not having any symptoms anyway but still getting the hot flushes and hardly slept last night through the heat but I'm not symptom spotting! X


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- That is one thing I am enjoying this cycle not being on clomid. No hot flushes! I used to get them horribly at night.


----------



## tundralife2

i'm here just trying to relax and i'm only on CD7 today so def nothing new to report. You ladies are soon enough out of the TWW. And cntrygrl- it is great not being on clomid. I too am enjoying my cycles off of it.


----------



## star25

Im tempted not to take it next cycle just for a break but I know I will! The hot flushes are my main side effect of the Clomid, this cycle theyre just lasting longer, at least I havent got thrush from the hormone Changes, that was the worst! X


----------



## Dannixo

Well the wicked witch arrived today.. On to clomid cycle 6. Hoping to make it to the iui part this time and my linings not to thin. Will call the doctor on Monday to see what the game plan is this month. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Sry to hear the witch got you :-( well like I said before... I've got my fingers crossed that all goes to plan for you with the IUI!!! 

Star- I have no symptoms here either... Just the waiting game now! 

Cntrygrl- I don't know what's going on with my temps this cycle.. They were rising and now dropping so FF has not given me crosshairs. All my other cycles I had crosshairs after 3-4 rises. I don't know...I will have to wait and see I guess. Thanks for all your help though.


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that dannixo , hoping you can continue this cycle with you iui now xx



One good thing time is ive not had that left hand side stabbing pain this cycle, ive had it for the past 3 cycles after ovulation and pretty sure it was a cyst so hopefully got more of a chance this time, oh and for someones who isn't symptom spotting ive spent an awfully long time reading 'implantation cramps' threads on here this morning, what a way to spend my saturday!


----------



## star25

How is everyone this morning? 
I'm at work at the moment, got a back ache bit thats probably coz I'm in the kitchen , yesterday I had a little bit of red cm on toilet paper, it was literally about 3mm and was like a -tmi!- jelly/stretchy little blob
Ive decided I'm hopeless at not symptom spotting, im going to be disappointed if I get af either way so I may as well give in and do it!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- It's hard to not symptom spot. As soon as you are actively TTC you want every thing you feel to mean that you're pregnant. Certainly does get disappointing everytime AF shows. We push on because we're all strong women like that.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I totally agree!! I feel the exact same... We are going to be disappointed no matter what if AF shows. I'm really hoping that that was implantation bleeding for you  Fingers crossed!! How many more days do you have left in the TWW?? 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!! Some of you ladies have to be getting close to ovulation or at least your fertile week  Good luck catching the eggs ladies!!

AFM- I have no clue what's going on with my FF.... My temps are not up at all. Fertility friend still hasn't confirmed ovulation so I am wondering since I got a positive opk soooo early compared to normal that maybe my body geared up to O early because of the new meds and then didn't for some reason... Who knows. I will just have to wait and see. Wish I could have done a progesterone test this cycle but I didn't want to since the last one costed me 100+ $$ :-( I haven't lost all hope but after 5 rounds of fertility meds I'm not sure that they are going to do the trick. I wish we could just moved forward with IUI but we have more testing to do first. DH has his second (redo) SA this Friday. I am anxious to know the results already!!!


----------



## star25

Hi all, I'm not being too bad, I'm only spotting symptoms that are different to my last 2 cycles of Clomid so telling myself thats ok lol
Hope the second sa goes well noele, my dh has had about 4 ranging from 13mil. With 84 mil being the most recent which is good for the Clomid I hope 
Hope you have ovulated this cycle, I agree though it's hard not to have the monitoring,are you having a scan? 
I have no different news today, no cramps yet which I'm pleased about so far as I always take that as a sign of being out, even though u can get cramps in pregnancy mine are just so bad I know I'm out when I get them
I'm on cd24 today so have about 6-7 day's left going by last 2 cycles xx


----------



## Noele0002

Star- No scan or anything for me this cycle. If AF shows up than I am supposed to go in on cd 3 for my first ultrasound to check for cysts and stuff. Depending on the results (if there are cysts then we are going to do a lap) if everything checks out good than there are some other blood tests he want to do. It's always a waiting game lol Well I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you that AF stays far away  mine is due anywhere from 6-9 days from now. My luteal phase isn't always the same length every month. It varies from 11-13 days.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- It's odd that it hasn't given you your crosshairs yet, but you got a positive OPK so you know you ovulated. I'm not sure how to force crosshairs either. I'll read up on it and see if I can't find it.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Well that's the problem with OPKs... A positive opk confirms an LH surge but it does not confirm ovulation. Your body can send out a LH surge then not ovulate. The only reason I know of all this is because my very first cycle on Clomid I had a positive opk on cd 15 (which is a little bit on the early side for me) then negative OPKs until cd 19 and I had another positive opk. So everything I've read online suggested that my body was getting ready for ovulation but didn't follow through until a later time. But anyways, about my temps... I think they are high enough to suggest ovulation but not sure why FF isn't confirming... Weird!! Thanks for all your insight though


----------



## tundralife2

Hey ladies! Happy Monday, or is it lol! ;-)

Danni- sorry AF got you and really am wishing and hoping the best for you so that you can get the IUI done this cycle. I am hoping your lining is not too thin.

Noele- I wish I knew how to help with the FF thing but I have never used that site or taken BBT's so I dunno on that one girl. Maybe you missed testing or something this time? I get more than one +opk so I remember you saying that you weren't good this time with using the OPK's. Hopefully you will get it figured out and FF lets you know how many DPO you are.

Star- symptom spot away lady lol. We all do it even though we try not too. It's just really hard and clomid makes it harder sometimes because it can give you feelings of pregnancy. Dang that clomid--

Cntry grl- hoping all is well with you this cycle. You seem pretty chill about everything. I wish you sucess..one of us has to get the BFP soon!!

AFM I am about CD10 and dh and I Bd'd last night and he asked me if I want to BD again tonight. See, crazy stuff because I'm not at O. I bet when I get to that time it will be a different story. So I am deciding if I want to even use the OPK's this cycle or not. I have been using them for the past 3 but I'm not on clomid now and not really into this cycle so I'm like blah blah blah, you know. I'm sure I will have a weak moment and get some. I need to get them WEdnesday or could possibly be too late for me as I have been O'ing on CD15-17. Nothing really exciting going on here, just waiting to O! ;-)


----------



## Dannixo

Update- hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing good. I called the doctor today and they want to bring me in for a mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow at 9:30. I guess to see if my lining thicken back up before starting my last and final round of clomid. Ill be cycle day 5 tomorrow and I always start clomid 3-7 so maybe the change of days will do it for us. Praying we make it to the iui this this!


----------



## star25

praying it works out for you too dannixo , hope scan goes well xx

Noele - I never even knew that about opks, that it only confirms LH not ovulation, see - thats why I dont use them as Im hopeless!
We all have to get our bfp's soon I think weve waited long enoiugh now

cntrygrl - You're right, we are all strong women, we must be after continuing on after all the hurdles we have to get over, we will be rewarded soon enough I hope for our patience

Tundralife - It sounds like you're going for a more relaxed cycle, lets hope DH will BD at the best times for ovulation, maybe do you good not to have the opks and just carry on more relaxed, my DH asked me how many more cycles of clomid I have left and I said 3 so he said 'we better get on it next month' very romantic lol but at least it shows he knows he was aggrevating this cycle around ovulation!

AFM - 
Yesterday had some cramping for about 15 mins but is earlier than the last 2 cycles
Today my boobs are a bit achy which is earlier than last 2 cycles too
The day after having the red cm on paper I had a tiny tiny bit the same but it was brown
Ive hardly got any white CM like I have the last 2 cycles where theres been alot

So thats whats different this time, will it just be another different clomid cycle or something more I hope

Hugs to all xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Yeah I forgot about that part with OPK's. 

Tundra-- Just trying to stay calm and positive. I am really nervous about the IUI next cycle and worried about having another miscarriage if I do get pregnant again.

Danni-- Good Luck with the appt. I have everything crossed for you that your lining is thick enough and you are able to go through with the IUI. Btw I'm a Dani also :)

Star--Hopefully that spotting is some implantation bleeding. When will you be testing?

AFM-- (TMI was really gassy last night, blech) The boobs are already starting to get sore, my stuffy nose is back, and some back pains.


----------



## Noele0002

Tundralife- Yeah I'm kind of giving up analyzing my FF chart this cycle... To confusing and I bet your right, since I missed so many days temping and OPKs that's why FF is probably confused! Lol whatever it doesn't matter, I will find out soon enough if AF shows or not. As for you, I'm glad your DH is wanting to bd  even if it is a few days earlier than ovulation. Remember, they say bd'ing early is better than late because the little swimmers can take a day or to just to find the egg and it is best of they are there waiting for the egg!! Good luck to you  

Dannixo- Wishing you the best at your appointment!!! Fingers are crossed that your lining is thick enough and you can go forward with the IUI!!!


Star- About the OPKs... It's not very common that your body will send out an LH surge without ovulation but it does happen. I think says somewhere on the box or in the directions that it does not confirm ovulation. As for you, those sound like some really promising symptoms!!! Fingers are crossed for you  Have you ever had bleeding or spotting that early?

Cntrygrl- Were those some of the same symptoms you had with you last BFP? Babydust to you  

Nurse- How are you doing? You've been quiet lately! Hope your doing well 

AFM- I'm either 7 or 8dpo and no symptoms or cm of any kind. AF should be here between 4-7 days!! I will probably poas in about 4 days since I still have about 40 internet cheapies to waste ;-)


----------



## Dannixo

Well my cd 5 scan went better than expected. I had a few small cysts but nothing to prevent her from giving me clomid. We had the choice to try 109 again or stay at 50. We chose to stay at 50 since I hyper stimulate on 100. So hoping my lining stays thick this time. We have a cd 14 ultrasound on May 9th. Will know more then. Possible iui and trigger shot. The good news we got scheduled with the good fertility specialist May 8th to see about a lap and dye test and hsg. Hoping to finally get some answers!


----------



## star25

Hi 
Noele - I havent had bleeding that early before, especially not blood in ewcm but I won't gey hopes up too much

Cntrygrl- I hope you have good news this cycle too, your symptoms sound good 

Dannixo- yay your scan went well, hopefully you can do the iui this cycle heave you had other fertility tests before? 

Afm - nothing new apart from I didnt say earlier I'm really tired but that could be due to work so won't count that one yet!


----------



## Dannixo

Star- the only tests my doctor has done is the progesteone and hubby's Sperm analysis.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Yay! So glad your scan went well. Let's pray the next one goes well too. That's awesome too that you have an appointment set up with a fertility specialist! 

Star- I wouldn't get my hopes up either just to be on the safe side. But those all sound like really really good symptoms to have. My first round on Clomid I had light spotting around 8dpo and I got really excited bc I thought maybe it was implantation bleeding since I had never spotted early a day in my life... But then I continued the spotting all the way until AF on and off. But in your case it is different because sounds like your spotting stopped and was only a very small amount. Mine was everytime I wiped. You going to test early or wait until AF is due?


----------



## Nurse_Starr

hey Everyone I'm glad to see all is well with everyone! I've been pretty quiet just trying not to over obsess as last cycle I was so sure I caught the egg but it was a bust so now I'm just staying calm and having fun!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- So glad that everything came back a go :hugs: You will have to let us know how it all goes. I'll be doing the same thing next cycle.

Noele-- My BFP symptoms were similar to my AF symptoms except the boobs hurt a lot more. I guess it's still early yet, but I'm not really getting my hopes up.


----------



## star25

noele- I have had spotting before, just at a different time as was a bit later and it was different so not getting hopes up as not as though its the first time! xx


----------



## star25

Any news from anyone about anything?

I'm babysitting my nephew today who's nearly 2 ,oooh I want one!! 

Nothing much more to report here, last night I had a sharp shooting pain through right nipple like something ive never felt, was only for a few mins but was very noticeable, also not having period type pain like I have the past 2 cycles by this point so that could be a good sign

Beginning to wonder though if the bleeding I had was ovulation bleeding,I hope not was probably too late for that but u never know x


----------



## Noele0002

Nurse- Glad your having fun and not obsessing  what cd are you on?

Star- Have fun babysitting your nephew  2 yr olds are my favorite!! And that's strange about the pain in your boob... Really hoping these are all good signs for you. I forgot but when is your AF due? Should be any day now right? 

AFM- I've got my usual pre-AF symptoms as I do every month... Backache and acne for the last couple days which probably means the witch should be here sooner than later! But on the positive side... I will not be disappointed if AF shows this cycle. I would rather go through with the rest of our testing so we can figure out the problem and try to fix it!!! 

Happy May Day!! Not so happy here in Minnesota :-( we are in a Winter storm warning!! This has been the never ending winter for us. The worst part is that just last weekend we were almost in the 80's wearing shorts and flip flops! I think mother nature my have a slight case of bipolar!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Ewww @ the storm warning!!!! I'm in Upstate NY and it's already 62 this morning. Happy May Day to you as well :o)

Star-- Lots of Disney Jr. or outside play time and then a nap. I hated naps when I was little, but man do I love them now. I have a niece who's 7 and nephews 6,5 and 3.


----------



## star25

Cntrygrl- he decided to fall asleep just as I was about to take him home, typical!
He had a good day but I had to take him home to try and have a nap as on the night shift tonight,my sister done the night shift last night which is why I had him today so she could sleep

Noele- thats not good about the storm, its lovely and sunny here, I dont want to go to work :(
If I'm going by last 2 cycles of 30 and 31 days then I'll be due Sunday or Monday as Sunday is day 30 , I still haven't had any af pains but will see what happens through the night as thats when they started last time - stay away af for us all!!! Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Hope you get some sleep before your shift starts.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Noele- I'm cd 14 I don't expect to o until cd 18 but we are BDing for the next 10 days. Hopefully we catch that stubborn egg!


----------



## star25

Thank u cntrygrl but I didnt and ive never felt so tired on a night shift! I'mj ust about to go to bed, on the plus side ive had no signs of af so remain hopeful

Hope all you ladies are well, have a good day :) xx


----------



## Noele0002

Nurse- Sounds like you are bd'ing at the right times!! Catch that egg  

Star- I am glad you have no signs of AF yet  That's good news!


----------



## star25

How are you today noele, any signs of anything? x


----------



## tundralife2

Hi ladies...I had a lot of reading to catch up on from this thread. 

dannio- glad your scan went well and wishing you luck on the 8th and 9th too. I really hope your lining stays thick for you and you can get the IUI and the shot and that you will not need the HSG but if you do, maybe it will be something simple and good for you.

Noele- i suppose you only have 3 more days left to POAS! You said you would do that 4 days. It's approaching. Someone has to get a BFP and soon. I am guessing ff never confirmed your ovulation? 

Star-exciting to babysit your nephew. I have like 22 neices and nephews so lots of sugars being given. Oh and most are under the age of 8.

Cntrygrl- I guess if I was in the same situation, I would be a little afraid but I am wishing you lots and lots of blessings that everything will be fine at your next BFP

AFM- CD13 today. I didn't buy the OPK's, really haven't had time to go there and get any. I'm not going to do them this cycle although it will drive me insane that I won't know for sure if I even had that surge. Oh well. We shall see if AF shows. There really is no plans for me other than if AF shows I am to call and get my HSG and then I have that ultra sound to recheck my cyst on 5/28. I'm not having any symptoms other than I am starting to feel my ovaries gear up. I have been O'ing around CD15-17 and it's approaching. It's the waiting game now..........


----------



## star25

Tundralife thats good you feel your ovaries gearing up, you will soon be back in the 2ww, thats gone quick! 

How is everyone else doing? 

I'm CD28 today, slight lower back ache on right and dull ache on right side of stomach now so could be a sign of af looming as its normally the right side I get more pain during af, hope not though

Hope youre all well x


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am doing good. I don't usually get signs of AF besides lower backache starting 3-5 days before AF, acne 3-5 days before AF, slightly emotional and cranky towards DH 3-5 days before AF :-( so far I have all 3 of these things but I don't totally go by them because sometimes I will get all of these through out the month. My backache went away and my ance cleared up so who knows... Lol I hardly ever get cramps. I get very very mild cramps the second AF arrives and that's when I know to go to the bathroom. I have no idea when to expect AF this cycle before I ovulated early and they say if you ovulate early than your AF will show up early but my luteal phases are not very consistent. I think it is due anywhere from 1-4 days from now. Hope the witch stays away for both of us!!!

Tundralife- FF did not confirm ovulation this month. I am assuming it is before I was not consistent with taking my temps. It's all good but next month there will be no slacking off for me  I did poas this morning for fun... BFN like always lol but I am either 10 or 11dpo so might be too early still. I am going to wait until Monday to test again that way I will be 13-14 dpo. My luteal never lasts that long so hopefully AF won't show before then. I'm glad you decided to skip the OPKs because sometimes they can just add more stress. Well you will be in your TWW soon and hopefully it toys by for you!!! 

Happy Friday everyone!! Can you believe its the weekend again? Maybe its just me but I feel like this week fly by super fast!! Have a good weekend


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- See what happens if you add a couple of temps before af drop or discard the ones with open circles.

Not AF drop O drop


----------



## star25

Noele- my af pain is always horrendous and have to take a day off work, the ache I had earlier has gone so fingers crossed won't come back , my nipples arent sensitive or hurting anymore, they were yesterday and isn't something I normally get pre Clomid,last 2 Clomid they were a bit sensitive but not as bad as this time


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I tried discarding the open circles but it didn't do anything. Maybe I will just put in a couple fake temps before O drop like you suggested and see if that helps... Thanks  

Star- Yikes that does not sound fun to have painful cramps like that... Is it worse since you've been taking Clomid?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Wow that worked  I just added 1 fake temp the day before my O drop. Well according to FF now AF is due tomorrow. Praying AF stays away!!


----------



## star25

Hi all

Noele-the cramps are slightly better on the Clomid as cycles arent so long, dont know why they get so bad though as dont have endo or anything, strange
Do you have any signs of anything? I'm CD29 today and have bought 2 tests! First time in years, I'm too scared to use them though, was going to test Tomoro morning but today had the pain in my stomach on the right side so that makes me think it's af but at the same time I dont feel like af is about to start like I have the last 2 cycles, ooh I dont know what to do, just cant cope with seeing a bfn then af turning up, would be horrible 
I didnt want to feel like af is coming but now I dont feel that way I think I haventmgot enough signs to be pregnancy,my body cant win with what it does lol

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I understand how you feel about not wanting to see a BFN. Maybe wait until tomorrow or even to be on the safe side wait until Monday if you can hold out that long. I really really hope you see a BFP though!!! It's way too hard to pick through the symptoms because Clomid, pregnancy, and AF all have similar symptoms. 

AFM- No symptoms of anything but just have a feeling AF is right around the corner... I digress out my AF is due between tomorrow and Tuesday. I am going to test on Monday if AF hasn't shown yet.


----------



## star25

Hi, I might do it this morning as have work Tomoro morning,I dreamt last night that af came as I was poas,it felt so real and was a relief when I woke up, might have to test to stop me going crazy! 
I hope af isn't round the corner for you xx


----------



## star25

Ive done it and got a bfn, not surprising but still dont feel like af is coming,maybe I didnt ovulate but ive had signs of it so will have to wait and see when it turns up xx


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry about the BFN but like we always say... Your not out until AF arrives. I'm glad you don't have any symptoms of AF. I've got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## star25

Thank you, I should have listened to you and waited to test lol
I don't actually feel as bad as what I thought I would, I think because I don't feel like AF is coming im not too discouraged at the bfn just have to remember not out til the witch shows xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I had a dream I had gotten my period the month I got my BFP. You never know with our subconscious.

Noelle-- I thought it might be because you didn't have a solid temp before O. Glad it worked and you got your crosshairs.

AFM-- My arms got sunburned yesterday and I got a tattoo at the convention we went to. We knew the artist already and DH had work done by him before. I now have a four leaf clover on my right calve. I find them all the time, but I've got to be one of the unluckiest people. My symptom is still these damn sore boobs and I'm not sure what's up with my temps.


----------



## Noele0002

Well ladies.... The witch just arrived for me right on schedule :-( I am a little sad but not too upset. I figured it wouldn't happen this cycle and I have to look at the positives. I'm still trying to lose some weight and I've lost 4 lbs in the last month but still have another 23 lbs to go to reach my goal. So I guess this gives me another month to try. Also, volleyball starts next week for me so at least this gives me a for sure month of playing volleyball with my team. (I wouldn't obviously play if I got a BFP). 

So my plan is to call my doctor tomorrow morning and get a cd 3 ultrasound scheduled so he can check out my ovaries, lining, and cysts. Then we got from there. Also, waiting for my DH's SA results he had it done on Friday so hopefully hear back soon. 

Have a good rest of your weekend ladies!!


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that noele glad you sound positive though and hope the day 3 scan goes well, I'll be joining you soon as feel the witch on her way, waste of a test yesterday

What cycle day are you on cntrygrl? 

How is everyone else? 
X


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Sorry AF got you. Hopefully you hear about DH's SA results soon. Yay for losing 4lbs. It always feels nice when you step on the scale and see your work paying off.

Star-- I am at 14dpo my LP is normally 17 days. A little crampy today and my back is acting up some.


----------



## star25

I dont know what dpo I am but I'm cd31 today and feel just like you lower back ache and a little bit crappy but not pain like I normally have before I come on, I normally get af pains a few days before but this time just lower back ache and a full feeling in stomach
Hope af doesnt get you x


----------



## Noele0002

Star & Cntrygrl- Thank you ladies! I am feeling positive (even though AF showed) I can handle AF showing up every month but telling DH that AF showed up again and again and seeing the sadness and disappointment on his face is what I can't handle. DH is four years older than me and has wanted a baby for more than two years before we started TTC but I wasn't ready at the time. So its just hard breaking the news to him! He hides his feelings pretty well but I can see it in his face... But hopefully we get things figured out soon. I'm feeling very confident with our new doctor. 

TMI Question for all you ladies who have had an Ultrasound/ cd 3 Ultrasound done... I have never had an Ultrasound so I have no idea what to expect. From what I understand they insert some kind of want thing to view my ovaries right? I'm assuming it doesn't hurt? Also, I'm kind of nervous and embarrassed that it is going to be on cd 3... I will still have AF and that just seems really gross that my MALE doctor will be down in that area :-/ I'm already uncomfortable because I've never had a male OBGYN and the only other male that has been down there for medical purposes was the radiologist who preformed the HSG but I was so worried it was going to be painful that I didn't pay attention to the male radiologist. Lol I know I am probably being a giant baby but I just feel nervous, embarrassed and a little uncomfortable about the whole situation. Do they let you go to the bathroom first and take out your tampon or pad before hand? I'm worried I'm going to bleed on the table... Lol oh I know I sound ridiculous but I have all these thoughts going through my head. Insight of your experiences would be much appreciated  Thank you


----------



## Nurse_Starr

HEY guys! 

Noele- sorry about af but you seem very upbeat about it. I hope the scan goes well!

AFM- I got my pos opk Saturday so I believe I ovulated over the weekend we have been bd'ing since cd 10 so hopefully we catch the egg. I have an appt with my obgyn a new one on the 30th I will be asking for an HSG and a SA for hubby but I pray we wont need those things but hey lets face it the body does what it wants to do not necessarily what we want it to do.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- They should definitely let you use the bathroom first. Why are you getting them done on CD3? It isn't painful at all. I've had the internal ultrasounds quite a few times for ovaries and when I had both SIS' done. It is embarrassing I understand that. When I was in the ER and they need a pee sample a guy originally had come in to set up the tray to pee into. I had DH ask him if a female could come back to collect it cause at that point my uterus had started to pass everything.


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Star & Cntrygrl- Thank you ladies! I am feeling positive (even though AF showed) I can handle AF showing up every month but telling DH that AF showed up again and again and seeing the sadness and disappointment on his face is what I can't handle. DH is four years older than me and has wanted a baby for more than two years before we started TTC but I wasn't ready at the time. So its just hard breaking the news to him! He hides his feelings pretty well but I can see it in his face... But hopefully we get things figured out soon. I'm feeling very confident with our new doctor.
> 
> TMI Question for all you ladies who have had an Ultrasound/ cd 3 Ultrasound done... I have never had an Ultrasound so I have no idea what to expect. From what I understand they insert some kind of want thing to view my ovaries right? I'm assuming it doesn't hurt? Also, I'm kind of nervous and embarrassed that it is going to be on cd 3... I will still have AF and that just seems really gross that my MALE doctor will be down in that area :-/ I'm already uncomfortable because I've never had a male OBGYN and the only other male that has been down there for medical purposes was the radiologist who preformed the HSG but I was so worried it was going to be painful that I didn't pay attention to the male radiologist. Lol I know I am probably being a giant baby but I just feel nervous, embarrassed and a little uncomfortable about the whole situation. Do they let you go to the bathroom first and take out your tampon or pad before hand? I'm worried I'm going to bleed on the table... Lol oh I know I sound ridiculous but I have all these thoughts going through my head. Insight of your experiences would be much appreciated  Thank you

I get one done on cd 3 every month to make sure I don't have cysts or my lining is not to thin to start clomid the next month. They always make me use the bathroom first thing before going in. It does not hurt at all. They barely stick the wand inside you. I was grossed out at first to and thought it was odd but then I just relaxed and reminded myself they do this for a living. I'm not their first and won't be there last.


----------



## star25

star25 said:


> I dont know what dpo I am but I'm cd31 today and feel just like you lower back ache and a little bit crappy but not pain like I normally have before I come on, I normally get af pains a few days before but this time just lower back ache and a full feeling in stomach
> Hope af doesnt get you x

I meant CRAMPY in this post not crappy! :dohh:


----------



## star25

Hi, Noele ive had 3 scans but have been mid cycle, you're supposed to have an empty bladder for a transvaginal scan anyway so they will let you go to the toilet first, they literally don't hurt whatsoever at all, I understand about the male bit because my last one I had was mid cycle round 1 of clomid so my fertility specialist done it and its the first time a male had done it, it was ok though coz they dont need to look to see what they are doing if you know what I mean as you will have a sheet across your lap and they know where they're going without looking and then they are so busy looking at the computer screen its like they're not doing what they're doing (Good explanation I know!)
It is a wand and it has a plastic clear bag thing on it to cover it so don't worry about any mess, you will be fine xx


----------



## star25

And I understand about letting your DH down, I felt awful when I tested yesterday and told him it was a bfn, he doesn't admitt how much he wants it but I sense the disappointment in his voice, thats why I dont like testing too but I have to be careful at work because of caring for aggressive residents so cant always just wait it out if have work, my lower back ache has gone, if AF does come I hope its not until wednesday as I didnt put my prescription in doctors soon enough and it wont be ready until thursday!


----------



## Noele0002

I love you ladies  Thanks for making me feel so much better about the ultrasound. This will be my first one so that's why I'm a little anxious. 

Nurse- I hope you caught the egg  and I also hope your TWW flies by fast!

Cntrygrl- We are doing a cd 3 ultrasound because we are checking for cysts and my lining to determine whether or not we will be doing a Lap- surgery. Thanks for your insight  Praying AF does not show for you!!

Dannixo- You are right and that makes me feel a lot better to think about it that way. They do cd 3 ultrasounds all the time so I'm not the only one! Thanks 

Star- Thanks! I feel much better about the situation now after talking to all of you ladies! I'm really praying AF doesn't show for you! How many rounds of Clomid have you done now? How many do you plan on doing before moving to something else?

Again, thank you ladies so much!! 

Tundralife- How are you doing?


----------



## star25

I done 3 rounds of 50mg over a year ago but that was just from my GP, then referred to specialist and after all the testing for us both and lap he put me on clomid for 6 months at 100mg each time, first cycle was monitored so know I can ovulate on it and the next 5 unmonitored. This is round 3 of 100mg and I have to pick up my next 3 months thursday, so I'll have to wait until finished all 6 rounds of clomid until moving onto something else unless go private but for now have my trust in the NHS! x


----------



## tundralife2

Noele- Sorry AF got you but you do sound optimistic about it so that you can DH can find out what's causing you not to conceive. I just know something will work out for you. I know the other ladies did a good job at explaining the ultra sounds but I'll add my 2cents in too lol. I just had that one last month. The transvaginal they usually do 2nd if you are having a topical one (external with wand on stomach). Anyways, they usually do the external one first because you have a full bladder. Next they let you go tinkle and then they insert the wand. I dont know how your tech will do it but they handed me the wand under a sheet and let me insert it easily and the way it felt comfortable then they grabbed the end and performed the test. It did not hurt at all and I had a good size cyst on my ovaries too. I felt a little pressure but it wasn't really uncomfortable at all. 

Star- have you tested again? 

Cntry grl- how are you doing today? How many DPO are you?

Nurse Star- I see you just ovulated over the weekend? I am thinking me too.

AFM, I am on CD17. I didn't use OPK's this cycle so not sure if I ovualted or not. I haven't had any cervial mucous like I normally would off of clomid. I have not really felt my ovaries do anything but I am thinking based off the last several cycles that I should ovulate in the next day or two actually. I guess we shall see. I did bd with DH on thurs & Saturday. He was gone out on Friday night and I was too tired and mad to bd lol. We missed yesterday because we rode the motorcycle but I plan to do it tonight just in case I haven't missed yet. I usually O on my own later anyways. I think the clomid pushed it forward. Nothing else to report other than I am feeling sick from being out in the crazy Alaska weather over the weekend and I guess waiting to get into the tww AGAIN~


----------



## star25

Hi I'm not testing again, cant cope with it lol, I'm sure af will turn up in the next day or 2, did u take Clomid this cycle tundralife? Sorry get mixed up sometimes xx


----------



## tundralife2

star25 said:


> Hi I'm not testing again, cant cope with it lol, I'm sure af will turn up in the next day or 2, did u take Clomid this cycle tundralife? Sorry get mixed up sometimes xx

no sweetie. I actually had to pass on this cycle with the clomid because I had a cyst. My new doc was putting me back on the clomid. I had taken it 3 months with old doc. Got a new doc (yay) but I had already taken myself off one cycle because old doc never monitored or did bloods to ck me out and see if I was ovulating or anything. Why go through that if it didn't work because clomid makes me an insane woman. Anyways, new doc ordered me some clomid but then i did the ultra sound just to ck in there and she saw the cyst so she said not this cycle either. I have an appt on 5/28 to ck to make sure the cyst is gone but I will have already had another AF by then. :nope: So looks like I won't be able to take again until June. I did have the progesterone and it showed I ovulated last cycle with no help; so very thankful :flower:

I would be too excited too and end up testing lol.


----------



## cntrygrl

Tundra-- Fxed that your cyst will go away and that your new dr. will get the ball rolling on some new treatment. Maybe even IUI.

To answer your question I am currently 15dpo and my temp is doing it's nose dive so shouldn't be long for AF to arrive.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I read an article recently that said it is important to give Clomid a try for at least 5-6 months to give it its full chance to work. I guess a lot of women do get their BFPS by the 5 and 6 cycle!! I'm hoping you get your BFP sooner than later  Any more signs of AF yet?

Tundralife- Thanks for sharing your experience with the ultrasound!! I not nearly as nervous as I was before. I'm just a big baby. I get nervous and uncomfortable when it comes to even just a pap smear. Lol Well I am wishing you a fast TWW and hopefully your cyst has gone away!!


----------



## Noele0002

AFM- Today is cycle day 3 and I go in at 6pm to get my ultrasound done!! Wish me luck that my lining is good/thick and no cysts!! I will update this evening 

Hoping everyone is having a good start to their week!


----------



## star25

Good luck for the scan!

Still no af for me,was sure it would be yesterday but today have less signs! Xx


----------



## star25

Hi how did the scan go noele?

I love how my phone now remembers all your bnb names in my predictive txt! X


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! The scan went fine. It was a tech who did it and it was a female so that made it much better. She was nice but very quiet while she preformed the scan. I didn't know if it was appropriate to ask her about my results or if everything looked good and she told me when it was finished that my doctor would review the results today and get back to me. So now just impatiently waiting for a phone call. 

On the plus side, we got DH's SA results back yesterday and they said everything was normal. 

I really don't like not knowing... I laid awake in bed for half the night just thinking of worse case scenarios and what ifs. After TTC for two years and 1 year of testing its frustrating still not knowing what the problem is. So I'm praying my new doctor and this scan and our plan of action will pay off. I just want answers... (I know we all do) I truely wish none of us had to go through all of this!

Since I was laying wide a wake in bed for hours last night I kept busy with good old Google ;-) Just curious if any of you lived in the Boston area? I came across a forum and these women were saying that most of Boston insurance covers the cost of infertility and IVF. One lady said her insurance covered up to 6 IVF's... Just thought that seemed crazy! 

Anyways, I hope all of you are doing well! I will update as soon as I get my results. I was looking at the screen trying to read anything I could to see if I understood and I did see her type in .04 cm uterine lining... Is that about right for CD 3? Everything else I didn't understand. 

Star- Any sign of AF yet?? I have my fingers and toes crossed for you hun!!


----------



## star25

Hi, I'm not sure about the lining, not very knowledgeable in that area :)
Glad it all went well though and great news on dh results! 
Have you got anymore news on the scan? 

So far af has stayed away, dh wants me to test again but I won't yet, will see what happens by the weekend if it hasn't arrived

Cntrygrl- has it stayed away for you? 

Tundralife-sorry I couldn't remember you didnt do Clomid this cycle bit looks like you ovulate fine so hope you did this cycle too x


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I haven't heard anything yet, still waiting. But its only 11am my time so hopefully I hear back by the end of the day. As for you, I would wait until the weekend as well. Maybe even wait until the end of the weekend just to be safe. I think it would he even harder to see a BFN if AF is late. But then again if I were you'd I'd already would have been testing daily. Just be cautious because our bodies seem to have their own agenda!! I'm am sending you LOADS and LOADS of babydust


----------



## tundralife2

Noele- so glad your scan went okay and I'm sure your results will come back fine! We will be waiting to hear about it. Glad that DH's results came back normal. At least you know that is clear. 

Star- FXD AF stays away from you.

cntrygrl- thanks for hte vote of confidence. I hope that it goes away too. I don't really feel it there like I could before.

AFM I am currently CD19 and not sure if I ovulated because #1 no OPK"s used this time and #2 I did not have the cervical mucous that i usually get. I am feeling a small something on my lower right side still but nothing like usual. Maybe this cycle is annovulatory? Who knows........grrrr ;-) 

DH and I did BD last night but I am feeling out anyways because this cycle we ONLY bd on CD13, CD15 and again on CD19. I'm feeling more like it won't happen because of DH's not being interested in me. I swear I am giving off some kind of something that turns him away. I don't get it. I decided that if it doesn't happen by my 40th bday this august then I will get on BC so that it won't. That way I won't have to worry about it. I am trying not to be a grandma age by the time I have a kid.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I took out the positive opk on my chart and I have dotted lines for CD18 so it moved me back to 13dpo. My boobs are less sore so I'm thinking AF will be here soon. Kind of figured there'd be no BFP this month with my body getting back to normal and not a whole lot of BDing going on.


----------



## tundralife2

cntry- why are you not bd'ing this month? bummed out? DH scared or worried aobut you?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just am update. Went to see the fertility specialist today and he has recommend a lap and dye, hsg and chromotubation. I have to go in for a 12 hour fasting insulin blood work before hand. I'm scared but excited to get to the next steps in this journey. I have my cd 14 ultrasound tomorrow so I will update more then. We won't have the surgery until after this cycle.


----------



## tundralife2

what is chromotubation dannio? Glad you are getting some answers!


----------



## cntrygrl

tundralife2 said:


> cntry- why are you not bd'ing this month? bummed out? DH scared or worried aobut you?

He's been working a lot at his other job so when he gets home it's late. I've also been very quiet and kind of bummed. Seems to be a little worse this week with mother's day coming up.


----------



## star25

I was going to ask the same question tundralife about the chrom? I was the same as you before my lap, excited about getting some answers and was glad as it meant I didnt have to do any other tests as they done hsg and hysteroscopy at the same time 

Sorry to hear you feel down cntrygrl,hope things change for you. X

Tundralife - I know how you feel, I only bd days 11,13,15 and 18 this cycle and 11 would have been too early anyway but everyone said those days were good so hopefully they will be for you too

Noele - any news? I won't be testing til sun or Monday morning if I dont get af, even if I dont get af I'm not feeling hopeful, was sure it would turn up Monday as I had lower back ache all day and full feeling like you get when af is about to start,had a couple of twinges early this morning so was dreading it starting today as im at work on the night shift now so that would have been awful! 
Hope your results are all good x


'


----------



## Dannixo

tundralife2 said:


> what is chromotubation dannio? Glad you are getting some answers!

It's where they use a light scope and inject dye into my tubes to see if there blocked.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I didn't hear anything back today :( but I decided I will call at noon tomorrow if I don't hear anything back by then! I'm soooo impatient. I'm really really glad you still have no sign of AF! I will say a little prayer for you :) 

Tundralife- I didn't have hardly any CM my last cycle either. Just a tiny bit the day of ovulation! Lol and I had preseed too but I forgot to use it! 

Cntrygrl- I'm sorry you are feeling down! Just try to be strong this weekend and maybe take some time to spoil yourself and get your mind off things. 

Dannixo- Glad your appt with the specialist went well. Sounds like you had a good plan set in motion. Hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow. 


AFM- Only cd 4... This is going to be a long month! Lol So I did not hear back from my doctor about my results yet. I will call tomorrow early afternoon if I don't hear from them by then. I'm getting so impatient its ridiculous. I want to know if I can take Letrozole again this cycle... I really liked it and it made me ovulate on cd 14 which gave me a shorter cycle of 26 days which I am totally fine with. Well I will update as soon as I know something.


----------



## star25

26 days is a nice short cycle if you ovulate on day 14 ,what day do you have to start taking it? Hope you still have time this round once you get your results, thank you for your prayers I need them, still no af , I'm thinking I didnt ovulate or ovulated really late but ive had the signs like the last 2 cycle like period type pain and sensitive nipples, this time havent had as much white cm but still some, ill just feel bad for dh as I think he has his hopes up more than me this time, he keeps asking if ive come on yet and what am I going to do so I just say I'm not going to do anything and change the subject, I just really dont want to disappoint him,also tues night my nose started bleeding out of nowhere and that got his hopes up more, dont know how he knows that can happen in pregnancy,must be symptom spotting more than me! 

I'm off to bed now though not really tired, not like last week that was horrible! 
Have a good day ladies and I'll dream good luck for us all xx


----------



## star25

I know I keep saying it but this time I do feel af coming, I just want to hurry up and get on with the next cycle,just hope it doesnt drag x


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry to hear you feel AF coming on :-/ like we always say... Your not out until AF actually arrives! Still wishing you lots of luck. 

AFM- I called and found out my doctor has been out all week and isn't scheduled back until Monday. I suppose doctors need vacations just like the rest of us do. I will hopefully hear by the end of Monday what my results are. So this month will be no meds since I have no prescriptions or anything. My DH is so happy. Lol He wants to just take the month off from TTC and I agreed. Although I'm just not going to tell him when I ovulate and still be at the right times  I am going to use OPKs and temp still. This will be a good break for my ovaries!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- My body definitely enjoyed the lack of medications this cycle. I actually felt human which was nice.

AFM--I've had some light bleeding so AF is on her way. Surprisingly no backache or cramps. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Now it's starting the clomid again and being monitored the rest of the month to be scheduled for IUI.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just an update. I had my cd 14 ultrasound today. We had 9 eggs and my lining was nice and thick finally! They gave me the noverall shot and I go in tomorrow at 8 am for our first iui! Super excited. Hope this is it or I have surgery in June.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- So happy for you that everything was well! Good Luck with the IUI I'll be having one later this month. FXed for you!


----------



## star25

Thats brilliant news dannixo, sounds like it couldn't have gone better! Really hope the iui is a sucess for you

Cntrgrl - Do you think you actually have started af, are your cramps and back ache normally quite bad?

Noele- Thats irritating about your dr been away til monday but you sound happy about the break, I think I would be too but for now don't want to do anything different to what my FS says, you reminded me actually I didnt pick my prescription up for the clomid today so better doo it tomorrow after work otherwise if af comes at the weekend im stuck, had another nap as was watching tv in bed and now ive woke up the feelings of af have gone again, this is what makes me think I have ovualted as getting these feelings but then nothing happens, might actually dtd later just to see if it sets it off, thats terrible I know but I cant stand all the waiting!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- My backache is normally pretty bad and I don't feel my cramps over the amount of pain my back puts me in. I've been having some horrible hotflashes for some reason as well. Definitely think it's AF I'm sure it will be in full swing by tonight.


----------



## tundralife2

Question for you ladies.......it's really petty maybe and not on the subject of ttc but since we kind of share most of our person stuff I wanted to get some input from you all on something. So....DH and I had some problems prior to getting married but was not very long ago so maybe the wounds are still fresh. We all know that us women have more trouble forgetting than forgiving. Anyways, I was a little sneaky and got DH's Facebook password a year or 2 ago when he was acting a bit weird. I never really used it and for some reason I decided to go on there yesterday evening and saw where he was searching on his fb for certain females that we had issues with before. he even spelled their names different ways etc. to try and locate them. I did not use his computer so could not look at history but FB has a thing that will tell you who you actually search for. I know the names so I know he did it. Would you all be pissed if your DH or OH did something like that? Am I like being a crazy woman or what? I could see being curious about a few peopel but it was like 9 different females. It was like he couldn't find one so he would go to the next then the next etc...I was so pissed that I just told him what was wrong so he deleted his FB acct. 
He says he doesn't have an answer for why he was looking them up.


----------



## tundralife2

Okay onto business lol

dannio- great news about your lining and your IUI visit! Hoping it goes well for you. 

Noele- sometimes a break is good for not just your body but for you and DH too. I really hope it sneaks up on you when you aren't expecting it and VERY soon....!!!

star- I hope AF doesn't come for you but if she is that it will be soon so that you can begin a new cycle. 

cntrygrl- sorry about AF but I think you said you weren't really expecting anything this month for lack of BD? Well onto a new cycle!! 

AFM I am thinking some weird stuff happen to me this cycle. I couldn't tell I even ovulated but I have been super super bitchy all cycle for some reason. grrrrrrr.....if I go by my last cycles of ovulation when I was on the clomid I would now be about 4DPO but who knows. I think not checking with OPK's etc has made me more insane worrying this month than usual. 

Hope everyone else is doing great.


----------



## cntrygrl

Tundra-- I would be upset as well especially since he didn't have an answer. Something instinctively told you to check. You're right I wasn't expecting anything this cycle so I'm not bummed or sad this cycle. We will be doing you this time.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo-  I am so happy your lining is thick and your doctors gave the okay to move forward with the IUI!!! Wishing you lots of luck this morning!!!

Cntrygrl- Sorry to hear AF is on the way/started. So you will be doing your first IUI this cycle? I'm sensing some BFPs in the near future  

Star- I wonder what is going on... Did your AF signs come back yet? So weird. I'm still holding out hope for you that AF does not show!!! Lots of positive vibes being sent your way. Oh and DH and I do the same thing... The day AF is due or if AF is late all we have to do is bd and the witch shows up shortly after lol its like a magic trick ;-) not that we want it to work though. 

Tundralife- So crazy but DH and I went through the same EXACT thing. We had issues with his ex girlfriend trying to contact him through fb. He never told me of course but I found out by snooping. I was relieved to see that he never wrote back to her or responded but I do remember going through the browsing history and my DH had created a Twitter account (which is very odd) if anyone knows my hubby he is not a Twitter person. He barely likes fb. Anyways so I looked at the people he searched for on Twitter and it was only his ex that he searched for besides a few athletes. He did the same thing by spelling her name different ways. I was sooooo livid!!! I confronted him and he couldn't explain himself either then deleted his Twitter account. We obviously got over it and it was years ago but it took a few months for me to forget about it. There was a week straight that I was bitter and immature... And a couple years later that ex of his emailed him again saying she missed him and blah blah blah (she was also married at the time) so I forwarded her husband the email and let's just say they are no longer married. My DH blocked her and I could care less if that women fell of the face of the earth!!! Do I feel bad that her husband divorced her partly because of me??? Nope not at all  He is a nice guy (he is a cousin of a friend of mine) he emailed me back and thanked me and said that he had seen some of the first emails she sent my DH and this was the last straw. So anyways I know how you are feeling. You have a right to be mad but keep in mind he was just 'searching'. I hope you guys get it worked out. 

Wow! Sorry for babbling... I usually drink decaf coffee but not today so I am just in a chatty mood. 

AFM- I did get my results back from my scan on Monday. They had another doctor review it. Everything is normal... No cysts and lining is good. So now just wait to hear back from my doctor. I doubt we will do the Lap surgery since I do not have any cysts and everything appears to be normal. Hopefully we will go ahead with IUI in June!!! I'm concerned because now we stay in the 'Unexplained infertility' category and that bothers me and DH. Something is obviously not working properly...

Well Happy Friday and hope you all have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Yes this will be our first IUI. I have a follicle scan on May 22nd. Trying to get everything sorted with the trigger shot, so waiting on some phone calls.

Danni-- How did the IUI go? If you don't mind me asking how much was your trigger shot and did your insurance cover it?

AFM-- AF is in full swing I feel miserable today. Hoping to get out in the sun at lunch that should make me feel a little better.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hey Ladies!

Danni- That's wonderful news! I pray everything goes well with your iui

Cntrygrl- Sorry to hear about your af!:hugs:

Tundra-I would def be upset he was wrong for that and deleting the account does not resolve the problem but I would say just let him know how that makes you feel and hopefully it won't happen again.

Noele- It's great news they didn't find anything but sometimes we would rather hear some news because when we hear non we are left with the unknown:shrug:


AFM- Im about 5dpo no signs of anything I mean not one I had soooo many signs last cycle and this cycle my body is quiet I think it's because I worried myself with every little thing last cycle and this time I am a bit more relaxed.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Star- is af still holding off? Hopefully this is a good sign


----------



## star25

Hi all

AF has still stayed away but feel like its coming again all day and an achy lower back, though I felt like this monday and yesterday so not sure, will probably test sunday morning if hasn't shown by then but I think it will have 

Noele - Thats good news about your scan results, hopefully you wont have to have the lap then by the sounds of it

Exciting times for cntrygrl and dannixo with the iui, I think we will be seeing some bfp's very soon, are you feeling better cntrygrl?

Nurse - Hope AF stays away for you too this cycle, I didn't have as many signs this time around so wondering if I even ovulated. 
Have had quite a lot of different things going on since CD20 like feelings of AF, lower back ache, sensitive nipples, clear little blobs of jelly like cm (sorry!) but not as much white CM like the last 2 cycles, just some now and again so think I did ovualte, just not sure when! Got a BFN last sunday though so might test again this sunday

Tundralife - I hope things are better between you and DH, its understandable you would be upset but good he just deleted his account, FB is more trouble than its worth, I used to be on it but really cannot be bothered with it anymore, I hope the 2ww goes quick for you!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I've drugged myself up on some tylenol so I'm doing pretty good right now. Thank You :hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Noele-- Yes this will be our first IUI. I have a follicle scan on May 22nd. Trying to get everything sorted with the trigger shot, so waiting on some phone calls.
> 
> Danni-- How did the IUI go? If you don't mind me asking how much was your trigger shot and did your insurance cover it?
> 
> AFM-- AF is in full swing I feel miserable today. Hoping to get out in the sun at lunch that should make me feel a little better.

The iui went great! Some slight cramping but nothing to bad. I had to take off work to bed rest and elevate my hips though. My insurance does not cover anything for infertility. We paid 235 for the trigger shot and 300 for the iui today.


----------



## star25

cntrgrl - Glad you're feeling better now, hopefully you will stay that way

Dannixo - Happy the iui went well, have everything crossed for you, so exciting!


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- So glad the iui went well. Lots of :dust: to you


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

I'm on cd37 today and got a bfn so looks like I havent ovulated or ovulated really late so won't be testing anymore, I really hate my hormones! Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Star :hugs:


----------



## Noele0002

Nurse- How long is your LP? Still no symptoms? I hope the rest of your TWW goes by fast. 

Dannixo- I am really glad to hear the IUI went well. Did you get it done at your regular clinic/hospital? Or did you go to a fertility clinic? I am curious because I think we will be starting the IUI process soon and my insurance does not cover anything to do with fertility either. We will be doing ours at our hospital but not sure yet whether we have to pay up front or if they will just bill us. Anyways I am sending you lots of babydust!!!! Praying you get to see your BFP this cycle. 

Star- So sorry to hear about the bfn. Any signs of AF showing up yet? Maybe you just ovulated late? What is the longest cycle you've had while taking Clomid? I've still got my fingers crossed for you hun!!

Cntrygrl- I'm really excited for you to do your first IUI this cycle!!! What cd are you on? Did you say you were going in on day 14 for an ultrasound scan?

Tundralife- How are you holding up? I hope things are okay with you! How is the TWW going for you? 

AFM- Nothing to report! On cd 9 and will start will OPKS, Preseed, and bd'ing tomorrow cd 10. So something DH and I will be doing differently this cycle... (I did some serious research on google about retroverted uterus's and what positions are better to get pregnant... Most of what I read suggested 'doggy style' or 'knees over shoulders position' lol So DH and I decided to try those for our whole fertile week. I also read that instead of propping a pillow under my butt that I should lay on my stomach and prop a pillow under my thighs! Well that's my plan. Lol like I said before I am willing to try anything at this point. I will get in touch with my doctor at some point this week to figure out next steps. I will update when I find out. 

Wishing you all a Happy Monday!


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Nurse- How long is your LP? Still no symptoms? I hope the rest of your TWW goes by fast.
> 
> Dannixo- I am really glad to hear the IUI went well. Did you get it done at your regular clinic/hospital? Or did you go to a fertility clinic? I am curious because I think we will be starting the IUI process soon and my insurance does not cover anything to do with fertility either. We will be doing ours at our hospital but not sure yet whether we have to pay up front or if they will just bill us. Anyways I am sending you lots of babydust!!!! Praying you get to see your BFP this cycle.
> 
> Star- So sorry to hear about the bfn. Any signs of AF showing up yet? Maybe you just ovulated late? What is the longest cycle you've had while taking Clomid? I've still got my fingers crossed for you hun!!
> 
> Cntrygrl- I'm really excited for you to do your first IUI this cycle!!! What cd are you on? Did you say you were going in on day 14 for an ultrasound scan?
> 
> Tundralife- How are you holding up? I hope things are okay with you! How is the TWW going for you?
> 
> AFM- Nothing to report! On cd 9 and will start will OPKS, Preseed, and bd'ing tomorrow cd 10. So something DH and I will be doing differently this cycle... (I did some serious research on google about retroverted uterus's and what positions are better to get pregnant... Most of what I read suggested 'doggy style' or 'knees over shoulders position' lol So DH and I decided to try those for our whole fertile week. I also read that instead of propping a pillow under my butt that I should lay on my stomach and prop a pillow under my thighs! Well that's my plan. Lol like I said before I am willing to try anything at this point. I will get in touch with my doctor at some point this week to figure out next steps. I will update when I find out.
> 
> Wishing you all a Happy Monday!

I got mine done at my gynocologists office. The nurse practitioner I've been seeing did the iui. I had to pay right then and there.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Have you tried the softcups yet? It definitely helps keep sperm in and close to the cervix. We had used both preseed and softcups the cycle we got pregnant. I am CD5today I begin taking my Clomid tonight and yes CD14 for my ultrasound. My trigger shot should be here by next friday. 

Have any of you ladies heard of freedomfertility? It's who my trigger shot is coming through. They deliver it right to your house.


----------



## star25

Hi all, cant write much as on phone , have signs of af today, more like stomach pain so looks like it won't be long :(
Will write more later x


----------



## tundralife2

star25- sorry to hear AF may be coming but since you have had symptoms off and on maybe she will stay away. FXD for you!!

Nurse- Hoping your TWW zooms on by you lady and that you have some great news this month. I wouldn't worry too much about not having any symptoms that's the nature of hte beast when you take clomid. It messed with my hormones so crazy. Glad i'm taking a few months off of it.

Danni-so awesome that your IUI went well. Tha'ts a bummer about your insurance not covering it but I know how that it. The military will not cover it either. They will pay for all office visits and work up blood screens etc but no actual procedures like that. Hope you get your good news this cycle!!! 

Cntry grl- glad you are feeling better. That sucks about AF but at least you have your scan and the IUI coming up, that's great news for you!! 

Noele- thank you and the other ladies for your response. I laughed when I was reading what you wrote because that was like reading my own thoughts lol. Same exact thing...I threw temper tantrums all weekend but then I sat down and talked to DH over the weekend. It still pisses me off that he does not have an answer to why even the need to check up on her but said that he did not contact anyone and he did not plan too. That he was married to me and no one else and I just kindly reminded him that he would not want me searching for my ex, especially the one he hates. How would that make you feel? He looked like I slapped him in the face. I feel bad that he deleted his account and on the other hand that also pissed me off becuase it was like you can't control what you do? I also was thinking and told him this too, that he deleted it because now he knows I have his password. That he wasn't deleting it to solve the issue. Regardless of his reasoning we sat down and talked about it. BTW, I did not check his history or even use his laptop. On FB you can see exactly who you search for. It's under your activities on your profile page and then ck the box for include only me activity. Anyways he better not do it again. I was so stinking mad that I told him I was going to get back on birthcontrol pills. He was like why and I said becuase I can't EVER get you to BD with me around that time and if I tell you, you surely won't do it. We'll see if he changes his mood this cycle lol.

Well ladies AFM, I am pretty sure I'm out this cylcle because of lack of BD'ing but I'm okay. I'm already having some mild cramping and AF is due Saturday or Sun of this week...on to the next chapter hehehe


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I have not tried softcups but maybe I will this cycle or next. Can you buy them in stores or only order them online? Keep us updated with the scan and IUI. Sorry I have never heard of that company. 

Star- Maybe AF will continue to stay away... It's stayed away this long already! Don't give up hope just yet. 

Tundralife- I am glad you and DH got to talk things out. Even if no solutions were made it is just nice to talk and get things off your chest!! If AF shows for you then you will be scheduling the HSG right? Let's just hope AF doesn't show. Ps. I can't believe how fast your TWW went by!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- You should be able to get them just about anywhere. They are normally used for AF, but they are now also being used for TTC. I found mine at rite aid or cvs. I have not been able to find them at walmart. It was I think $6.50 for 14 or more of them.

Walmart website does have them 14 for $5.48, so it may just depend on the store.

https://www.walmart.com/search/sear...ps&ic=16_0&Find=Find&search_constraint=976760


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks Cntrygrl!! I am definitely going to buy some


----------



## cntrygrl

No problem. You're welcome and good luck.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Did you happen to ask what your DH's count was after the washing?


----------



## star25

Thank u for all the support you give ladies, af has got me today but not too painful so coping ok
Hope we see some bfps for everyone this cycle! X


----------



## Noele0002

Star- :-( Sorry to hear the evil witch go you!! But that's good that it is not too painful. Try to stay positive and remember that it WILL happen eventually its just s matter of time for all of us. 

AFM- I heard back from my doctors nurse yesterday... She said that my doctor wants me to call back on the first day of my next cycle and he will prescribe more Letrozole. That's all I know so far. I really liked the Letrozole because of the no side effects and it gave me a shorter cycle! I just hope we can get the ball rolling with IUI soon. Then again part of me is hoping we hold out until the end of the summer for IUI so we can pay off all of these darn medical bills!! Lol


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Danni-- Did you happen to ask what your DH's count was after the washing?

Nope I didn't even think to but I am going to when I go in Friday.


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm a bit of a research fanatic so I look up everything prior to any procedure.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Noele- My LP is usually 14 days

Tundra- Thanks the no symptom thing is driving me a lil nuts makes the tww longer

Star- Sorry to hear about af :hugs:

Danni- When will you be testing?

Afm- Nothing new to report besides a nasty yeast infection that I am just now getting over boobs are a little tender but to be honest my af is due this weekend and I feel her coming already. I'm going to see a new DR on the 30th I will ask her to refer us somewhere so DH can get a sperm analysis.


----------



## Dannixo

Nurse_Starr said:


> Noele- My LP is usually 14 days
> 
> Tundra- Thanks the no symptom thing is driving me a lil nuts makes the tww longer
> 
> Star- Sorry to hear about af :hugs:
> 
> Danni- When will you be testing?
> 
> Afm- Nothing new to report besides a nasty yeast infection that I am just now getting over boobs are a little tender but to be honest my af is due this weekend and I feel her coming already. I'm going to see a new DR on the 30th I will ask her to refer us somewhere so DH can get a sperm analysis.


I've been testing out the trigger. It was still positive this morning. I will officially be testing the 23rd.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Oh ok I forgot the trigger gives a positive result


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- How long is the trigger supposed to last in your system?


----------



## star25

Just wrote a long reply and it didnt send! 
So just a quick update for now, Af not here yet, false alarm, just blood on paper after we dtd this morning, typical of the witch to wait til Tomoro when I'm on the night shift! X


----------



## tundralife2

danni--that's so exciting. what happens next? do you just wait and see if it happened? I'm not familiar with how all that works.


----------



## tundralife2

AFM, I was just guessing at how many DPO i am today. If I did ovulate at all this cycle and it is the same as last I would be around 8-10DPO but since I did not monitor in any sort of way, I don't know and now that irritates me lol.

Now, I am on a mad mission about wanting to test already but I have no tests at home and ya'll already know DH is a hawk


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Danni-- How long is the trigger supposed to last in your system?

I'm not really sure. I've read anywhere up to 10 days.


----------



## Dannixo

tundralife2 said:


> danni--that's so exciting. what happens next? do you just wait and see if it happened? I'm not familiar with how all that works.

My doctors office doesn't order bloodwork until I call with a positive test so it's just the waiting game for me.


----------



## tundralife2

Hi ladies. I am writing this with that little knot feeling you get in your throat when your feelings are hurt and just really confused. So on the way home from work last night DH tells me that he really does not want to have a baby and that's why he has issues being able to perform when I tell him. He said that last year when he first came home from his deployment that he wanted to try really bad (that lasted a whole 2 months) and he did cooperate. Nearing the 3rd maybe 4th month he stopped trying when I asked and acted like he couldn't do it under pressure. I just feel really bummed because I do want this and I thought it was something we both wanted but now he says no. He said that he retires from the military in 9 years and he doesn't want to raise a child while putting 2 in college. (because my older 2 wll be college age then)

and the fact that I will be 40 years old in August and have a 10 year old at almost 50. I didn't even look at it like that. There are several ladies I graduated with who are actually pregnant now and I know people who waited until 40 becuase of career or whatever to even think about ttc. It made me feel really old, especially since DH is only 31 years old. I just feel like he is being a bit selfish and still wants to have all the stuff we still have but I guess now I won't have to go through all of that trying stuff anymore. I will still have my HSG done just to make sure I am okay and I don't have any female issues that could affect me long term but other than that, guess I will be making an appt with my dr here to see about birthcontrol of some kind. 

Don't even know why i would bother, i've been off the pill for 16 years and nothing has happened, even with trying.

Thank you ladies for everything and for listening. I know this is a lot and sorry if I am rambling. This is just insane to me. Anyways, I know GOD has control and we get what we can handle so I'm okay with how DH feels I suppose. I'm blessed with 2 beautiful and respectful sons and I do hope each of you get to experience that really really soon. 

I get a little sad when I see how badly you want this because I been there with each of my boys and then it finally happened with them. I will stay on here from time to time to ck up on you all. For now, I need to just lay low and try not to think about everything. 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE AND I'M WAITING FOR THOSE BFP'S!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

:hugs: Tundra-- I am sorry DH feels that way, but if you are both alright with the decision then that's what matters. I just want to give you a huge :hugs:


----------



## ADR10

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA... so long story short I finally had a BFP and at week 6 i miscarried.. so back to the doctors I go... will probably start clomid again. It was really sad an emotional when it happend but Im doing ok now and Im ready to try again. It was really strange because I didnt bleed a lot at all so i thought it was normal spotting.

How is everyone else doing? Im back at my regular job so Ill have way more internet access then i did in the past 2-3 weeks! :)


----------



## ADR10

tundralife2 said:


> Hi ladies. I am writing this with that little knot feeling you get in your throat when your feelings are hurt and just really confused. So on the way home from work last night DH tells me that he really does not want to have a baby and that's why he has issues being able to perform when I tell him. He said that last year when he first came home from his deployment that he wanted to try really bad (that lasted a whole 2 months) and he did cooperate. Nearing the 3rd maybe 4th month he stopped trying when I asked and acted like he couldn't do it under pressure. I just feel really bummed because I do want this and I thought it was something we both wanted but now he says no. He said that he retires from the military in 9 years and he doesn't want to raise a child while putting 2 in college. (because my older 2 wll be college age then)
> 
> and the fact that I will be 40 years old in August and have a 10 year old at almost 50. I didn't even look at it like that. There are several ladies I graduated with who are actually pregnant now and I know people who waited until 40 becuase of career or whatever to even think about ttc. It made me feel really old, especially since DH is only 31 years old. I just feel like he is being a bit selfish and still wants to have all the stuff we still have but I guess now I won't have to go through all of that trying stuff anymore. I will still have my HSG done just to make sure I am okay and I don't have any female issues that could affect me long term but other than that, guess I will be making an appt with my dr here to see about birthcontrol of some kind.
> 
> Don't even know why i would bother, i've been off the pill for 16 years and nothing has happened, even with trying.
> 
> Thank you ladies for everything and for listening. I know this is a lot and sorry if I am rambling. This is just insane to me. Anyways, I know GOD has control and we get what we can handle so I'm okay with how DH feels I suppose. I'm blessed with 2 beautiful and respectful sons and I do hope each of you get to experience that really really soon.
> 
> I get a little sad when I see how badly you want this because I been there with each of my boys and then it finally happened with them. I will stay on here from time to time to ck up on you all. For now, I need to just lay low and try not to think about everything.
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE AND I'M WAITING FOR THOSE BFP'S!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Tundralife - I just wanted to say that I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## star25

Tundralife- I'm so sorry your dh feels this way, I hope circumstances might change for you in the future,please stay in touch with us all though as we can still continue to support each other whether it's with ttc or anything else 
So glad you have your 2 boys too xxx

Adr- so sorry to hear about your loss, what cycle of Clomid were u on? I hope you have luck soon xx


----------



## tundralife2

ADR- so sorry to hear about your loss. Did your Dr say what he thought might have been the cause? progesterone?? What do you think? 

Star- thank you and I will keep in touch. I wish he would change his mind too. It just was awful timing because as me and DH are both sitting in the break room today at my office, a girl I work with came in all bubbly saying she is going in for her csection tomorrow to have her baby and then I am stuck working with another pregnant lady as well. So 2 preggos right in front of me everyday. I just smiled because she is a good person and she deserves this.


----------



## star25

Af has finally arrived! Woke me up from my sleep but at least it waited til this morning 
Quite painful so ive tried to take some painkillers I got after the lap and only used 3 of, if they work better than my usual ibuprofen I'll ask my Dr for some
How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## Noele0002

ADR- I am so sorry to hear about your loss!! That has to be so tough. I hope you and DH are doing okay. Try to stay positive hun. We are hear for you if you need to vent!

Tundralife- I don't even know what to say :-/ I'm really sorry your DH feels that way. As long as you both agree and are on the same page than you will get through all of it. I wish you nothing but the best!! Don't go away forever though... Make sure to pop in once in awhile to say hi and update us on your life. It doesn't have to be TTC related... Lol I think we have all share some very personal things on this board and I feel so connected to all of you. The plus side for you not TTC is things will be a hell of a lot less stressful!! Just focus on enjoying life and family!! 

Star- That is so frustrating that AF finally showed... It's like it was intentionally playing mind games with you. Grrr!! Well I hope your doing okay and that ovulation comes sooner than later. Will you be doing anything this cycle to confirm ovulation?

Hoping everyone else is doing well!! 

AFM- cd 12 and just waiting to ovulate... I had some EWCM this morning but not a lot. I also have not clue when I will ovulate because this is the first cycle in 5/6 months without meds and the meds always made me ovulate early. We will wait and see I guess. But I am going to cover my bases anyways. So far DH and I bd'd cd 8 & 10 and plan on tonight as well. I NEED to remember to use the preseed I bought. Lol


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- So sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your DH.

Star-- Damn that AF someone needs to teach that witch a lesson.

Noele-- Just remember you don't need a lot of the preseed. Otherwise you'll feel like a slip n slide, Lol. Lots of dust!

AFM-- My trigger shot should arrive tomorrow. My ultrasound is on Wednesday and htne I'll know from there when IUI is. Clomid has already decided to make me emotional and I didn't miss the hotflashes.


----------



## ADR10

Good morning everyone.

Thanks for all the kind words :) I really appreciate it :)

Start25 - I had done 4 rounds of clomid... I dont get to see the doctor until May 27th so im assuming she will put me back on clomid. 

Noele - I think i may try to get some preseed as well when we start trying again. Im all for trying anything that helps my chances :)

Cntrygrl - Hope you are doing well and i wish you good luck on your trigger shot!!! :) :)

Tundralife-I was in and out of the emergency room because of pain. They did a few different U/S and they all looked normal. They didnt say it was due to anything at all... I guess ill have to wait to see my OBGYN on the 27th. 

Im trying to read back into the older posts because I havnt been around for a while. I hope everyone is doing well and Im crossing my fingers that there will be some BFPs coming up in this forum :)


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- What I was told in the ER was that sometimes things just go genetically wrong. Was also told that the baby may not have implanted properly or at all. It was nothing we did or could have prevented. It was just the bodies way of working things out. Certainly doesn't make it easier or more comforting to think about. Hopefully we will both get our sticky beans as well as the rest of the ladies here.


----------



## ADR10

cntrygrl said:


> ADR-- What I was told in the ER was that sometimes things just go genetically wrong. Was also told that the baby may not have implanted properly or at all. It was nothing we did or could have prevented. It was just the bodies way of working things out. Certainly doesn't make it easier or more comforting to think about. Hopefully we will both get our sticky beans as well as the rest of the ladies here.

I hate to make you go over this again but did you bleed a lot? I didnt have much bleeding at all... just spotting for a few days... thats why i thought it was so strange.


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- Yes I had a lot of bleeding and cramping. Not to be gross but large clots and tissue also.


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone today? 

Hoping the 2ww goes quick for you dannixo, excited for you to get a bfp!

Cntrygrl - good luck for the scan weds, hope it all goes well

Adr - did your Dr say how many rounds of Clomid you could do initially?

Noele - sounds like your about to ovulate and you have bd on good days, sensing you babydust by the gallon!

Afm- Clomid starts again today, I'm feeling like I always do the first few days of af - hopeless and negative that this will never work, but then I'll start to read success stories and get closer to af time I'll be symptom spotting and feeling all hopeful- such a vicious circle! X


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- It's horrible what we do to ourselves every month. Good Luck to you. When is your next appointment with the doctor?

AFM-- Had an emotional breakdown yesterday with the freedom fertility pharmacy and my insurance co. My insurance co. needs a preauth which I had told the pharmacy that from the get go. SO I get a phone call yesterday from the pharmacy telling me so. I told the lady "I told you this when I placed the order" I call my insurance co. and they tell me it will take 3-4 business days to get a preauth. So at this point I am feeling hopeless cause that means it likely wouldn't be here in time if I needed it Wednesday. I called the pharmacy back up and they were wonderful people they are still shipping my shot and pushing my preauth through to the insurance co. ASAP. It will be here today. I have also called my dr's office asking if my IUI will need a preauth also this way they can get that ball rolling as well.


----------



## star25

Thank you cntrygrl, I havent got another appointment yet, just was told to take the Clomid for 6 cycles and then if it doesnt work I suppose I'll have to make an appointment with my fertility specialist,I'm not sure whats next, maybe iui or ivf, not sure how many rounds of ivf were entitled to where I live, some places it's 3 cycles, others it can be 1 ,no doubt my area will be 1 ! Will have to do some saving just in case! Hoping it doesnt get to that point but just have a feeling the Clomid isn't going to workft

Sorry you had hassle yesterday, as if everything wasn't stressful enough you dont need to deal with that. When do you think you will be doing the iui? X


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Thanks for the tip about the preseed! We will definitely use a small amount lol Also, sorry to hear about your break down yesterday... I would have too though because that whole situation about the preauth sounds so frustrating! But I am glad the pharmacy is being helpful and trying to speed things along for you. And I am wishing you lots and lots of luck for your trigger shot and scan on Wednesday!! I am super excited for you  Keep us posted on everything! 

Star- I am the same way!! Usually when my AF first arrives I am totally fine but usually on cd 3 I have a little melt down and pity party for myself. I think it is necessary though so that we don't keep all those deep feelings of sadness and frustration built up inside us. And funny I do the same thing reading success stories then my faith is restored lol Good luck with the Clomid again!! Before you know it you will be in the TWW again  Are you using OPKs this round? I can't remember why you said you weren't using OPKs in previous cycles. Just curious how you know when you ovulate? 

ADR- Are you waiting until after your doctor appointment to start trying again? What was your dosage of Clomid when you got your BFP? Well I am sending you a lot of babydust and hope you see your BFP soon!!!

Dannixo- How are you doing/feeling? Any symptoms yet? How many dpo are you? I've still got my fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## star25

Hi, I won't use opks, as didnt realise they dont actually confirm ovulation I think it could be pointless and just panic me more! I'll just keep bd'ing every other day roughly but this time I'll do it for longer in case ovulate late
ive got an engagement party to go to Tomoro afternoon, went for a long walk on the beach with dogs with my sil today which was nice and then went shopping with her for a new dress for tomoro, so what with work and the party I'm trying alto keep busy so time will fly!
there was something we can buy here like pressed but it was called conceive plus but when I looked for it today they only had something called fertility spray, didnt look at it too much as everyone knows everyone here so I'm going to have a look on amazon and might get that for this cycle, I did see on the box it helps motility but will probably be cheaper online anyway

anyway ive rambled on enough today, sorry! 

Dannixo - I'm waiting to hear some good symptoms for you too! X


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Cntrygrl- Thanks for the tip about the preseed! We will definitely use a small amount lol Also, sorry to hear about your break down yesterday... I would have too though because that whole situation about the preauth sounds so frustrating! But I am glad the pharmacy is being helpful and trying to speed things along for you. And I am wishing you lots and lots of luck for your trigger shot and scan on Wednesday!! I am super excited for you  Keep us posted on everything!
> 
> Star- I am the same way!! Usually when my AF first arrives I am totally fine but usually on cd 3 I have a little melt down and pity party for myself. I think it is necessary though so that we don't keep all those deep feelings of sadness and frustration built up inside us. And funny I do the same thing reading success stories then my faith is restored lol Good luck with the Clomid again!! Before you know it you will be in the TWW again  Are you using OPKs this round? I can't remember why you said you weren't using OPKs in previous cycles. Just curious how you know when you ovulate?
> 
> ADR- Are you waiting until after your doctor appointment to start trying again? What was your dosage of Clomid when you got your BFP? Well I am sending you a lot of babydust and hope you see your BFP soon!!!
> 
> Dannixo- How are you doing/feeling? Any symptoms yet? How many dpo are you? I've still got my fingers crossed for you hun

I am 7dpo today. Went in for my cd21 progesteone test today. Will have the results tomorrow. Been testing out the trigger shot and it was still positive yesterday. The only symptoms I've had are slight sore boobs, fatique and cramps. Could be due to the noverall.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I think the IUI will be friday maybe. Just hoping I have some good sized follies.

Noele-- You're Welcome with the preseed. We used a little too much one time and we were both like "Yeah this isn't working". Thank you for all the good luck wishes.

Danni-- Hopefully next week goes by quickly for you and that positive line gets darker or you get a new one :hugs:


----------



## Noele0002

Star- It definitely looks like you are keeping busy  Have fun at that party tomorrow!

Dannixo- I am so anxious for this week to fly by for you!! *Babydust*

Hoping everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## ADR10

Happy Friday Everyone!

Noele - Yes I have to wait until I see my Dr to start taking clomid again because my perscription has run out. I took 50mg for the first cycle and then 100mg for cycles 2,3 and 4. 100mg was keeping my pergesterone levels around 30-60 each month. 

Star25 - The Dr never told me how many rounds i would be allowed to take. Im guessing she will tell me more on the 27th when i go to see her next. I think im ok with starting again after being off of it for over a month... my body needed a break from it. So i dont know how many round ill be able to take once i am back on it.

Babydust to Everyone!!! :)


----------



## star25

you Hi how is everyone today? 

I'm on CD5 so 2 more days of Clomid, the hot flushes started last night so didnt get a lot of sleep and was awake at 5 am, I'm sure it gives me insomnia too

I've been looking on amazon and going to buy some conceive plus, like preseed, was going to get some opks too though coz dont want to be using the conceive plus everytime we bd as im getting one with 8 applicators as they look easier to use than a tube 

Can you very knowledgeable ladies explain how you use your opks, I'm useless and getting stressed thinking about using them! I keep thinking I won't believe them and might miss good bd days, I'll see how they go this month but need your expertise!
X


----------



## Noele0002

Star- For the most part Opks are pretty accurate so they should help you more than confuse you!! I start using them on cd 10. I continue to use them until cd 20 (I usually ovulate before then but if you ovulate later than keep using them). I also use second morning urine but I make sure there is a 3 hour wait between morning bathroom breaks. Sometimes I forget and will use them in the evening (I just make sure I haven't went pee in a few hours). I also recommend using the digital Clearblue smiley face OPKs. They are more spendy but I've been using them for almost a year now and I really like them. I think using non-digital OPKs might be more confusing because then you have to guess (reading the lines) when you get a positive. It's all your own preference though. And about your concern of not trusting OPKs and missing the right days to bd. Once you have an idea of what day you ovulate then every month you can plan on bd'ing around that day and just use OPKs to confirm the day you 'think' you ovulated. My doctor recommends a 10-12 stretch of bd'ing every other day. For me, I know I ovulate between cd 14-19 (while on meds) & between cd 16-19 (without meds) so I usually start bd'ing around cd 10 or 12 and try to bd every other or every day until cd 22. 

Hope this was helpful!! Lol sorry its a lot. I hope you like the OPKs. They really are very helpful. I admit once in awhile they can be confusing but so can everything else. Good luck 

Happy Monday ladies!! Hope everyone had a good weekend!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy Monday everyone :)

Danni-- Did they give you your trigger shot in your butt or thigh?

Star-- I would go with something digital for just starting out that way you don't get confused.

AFM-- My temp is in it's downhill phase so gearing up to O. I'm thinking I'll probably get my trigger shot when I go on wednesday and the IUI will probably be thursday.


----------



## star25

Thats good news cntrygrl, really have everything crossed for you

Noele - thank you for the advice and cntrygrl, ive already ordered the conceive plus, 30 opks but they are just the cheap line ones so I'll probs be posting pics for your advice and 15 hpts as they were only £2.69 lol
I dont want to spend too much but I'll see how I get on with the cheaper ones for now x


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Happy Monday everyone :)
> 
> Danni-- Did they give you your trigger shot in your butt or thigh?
> 
> Star-- I would go with something digital for just starting out that way you don't get confused.
> 
> AFM-- My temp is in it's downhill phase so gearing up to O. I'm thinking I'll probably get my trigger shot when I go on wednesday and the IUI will probably be thursday.

My thigh muscle and it hurt like hell for two days after


----------



## Dannixo

I took a test this morning at 10piui and 11 11 days past noverall shot and I thought I saw a very light shadow of a line which I've had positives all week assuming from the trigger shot and then it appeard to get very light not never go away. I waited 4 mins and still just saw what I thought was a shadow. Go back to bed get up 3 hours later and it's looks like a bfp. Could just be an evap. What do you ladies think? My boobs have been super sore for 4 days now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- I definitely see a line test again tomorrow morning it should be a little darker. Then I'd call the doctor to get some bloodwork done to see where your levels are at. So excited for you I hope this is it :hugs:


----------



## star25

I see it too and I'm only on my phone so cant get a bigger look but I deffo see it! hope this is it for u xx


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- That definitely looks like a BFP. I hope you plan on testing this morning again!!! Really hoping this is it for you  Keep us posted!

Cntrygrl- I am really excited for you to have your first IUI!!! Hoping all goes as planned for you and sending you lots of babydust!!!

AFM- cd 17 so should be ovulating soon!! No positive opk yet but DH and I have been bd'ing a lot so hopefully we dont miss that egg this month!!


----------



## Dannixo

I tested this morning. It was negative.


----------



## star25

Could be too early dannixo, there seems to be a lot of people on here who get bfns before there bfp, ive seen some that have bfn in the morning and bfp the same evening, still hoping for you? X


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- I agree with star it could be too early! Especially if you are only 11dpIUI. Don't lose hope!! Wait another couple days and test again.


----------



## cntrygrl

I got my BFP @ 15dpo. So you aren't out yet Danni :)


----------



## Dannixo

Here is my test from this morning. I see a very very faint line. Not sure anymore.. Yesterday's night of been an evap.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## star25

I still see the line, have you tested today?


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- I see a faint line too. Yesterday was 11dpiui right? And 12dp trigger shot? Because you would think the trigger would be completely out of your system by then... How long did the doctors say trigger stays in your system? I would either test again this morning or wait 1 or 2 days then test again. I'm sending you tons of luck and babydust!!


----------



## Noele0002

How is everyone else?

Cntrygrl- Good luck today at your scan!! Let us know how it goes 

Star- Are you done taking the Clomid now? 

ADR- How's it going? What day do you have your doctors appointment again?

Nurse- Haven't heard from your in awhile! How are you doing?

AFM- CD 18 and no sign of ovulation yet... The only thing nice about the meds is they make me ovulate earlier and resulting in a shorter cycle. I guess I will be back to a 31/32 day cycle. Oh well. Hoping for a positive opk soon!! DH is kind of burned out from bd'ing this week... Hopefully he can suck it up for a few more days.


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Morning ladies!
Danni-- I still see a line. Lots of baby thoughts!

AFM-- Appointment went great I had two large follicles on the left one was 21 the other was 24. Some small ones on the right. I seem to be left side dominant when it comes to ovulation. They gave me my trigger shot the nurse was great I didn't even feel it. The IUI is scheduled for tomorrow at 10:45.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I am soooo excited for you  Glad it went great! *Babydust* I am so excited for you to be in the TWW!!!


----------



## star25

noele- ive just finished taking the clomid yesterday so cd7 today, my opks came in the post today so i'll probably start using them saturday, hope they help

cntrygrl- thats really great news, glad the scan went well!


----------



## Dannixo

Took a first response and it was negative, looks like it was all in my head and the tests were all just evaps. Waiting for af then off to surgery for me.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- What surgery are you having done?


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Danni-- What surgery are you having done?

Lap and dye, hsg and chromotubation


----------



## cntrygrl

The HSG isn't horrible. Take medicine ahead of time, but with everything you're having done it may be more painful. I know I had pretty good cramps for about 30 minutes after the HSG. What is chromotubation<<< Looked it up on google.

I was unaware that appendicitis could affect the tubes and ovary. I wonder if that's why I'm left side dominant with ovulating.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Definitely understand the sore butt cheek part now. It feels like someone has given you a Charlie horse right in the butt cheek.


----------



## star25

Hope all goes well today cntrygrl x


----------



## Dannixo

Well month 6 of clomid down the drain, first iui didn't work, guess that was a waste of money! Had a temp dip below cover line today and negative on first response. Sorry for the piss poor attitude but I'm disappointed in myself, feel like a failure and not to mention the $3500 were up to and now I'm off to surgery June 18th. Been crying all morning.


----------



## star25

oh dannixo, so sorry you are feeling like this, you are in no way a failure, like all the ladies LTTC you are so strong and thats what makes you keep going, we understand how you feel, im on round 4 now and felt so positive at the start of clomid but think pinned my hopes on it too much, maybe you will have some more answers after your lap, I had mine in january with hsg at the same time while asleep and it all came back fine and wasn't painful as had so many meds whilst asleep, just give yourself time to rest afterwards xx


----------



## star25

Im on CD8 today and started using opks today so can see what happens over next few days, hope you dont me posting them on here so you can help me!
Obviously this is negative but going to post them so you can share your wisdom :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







104.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3









105.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Good luck today!! Let us know how it goes. 

Dannixo- I'm really sorry you are feeling like that. I think it is healthy for us to let our guard down once and awhile and just cry it out. Remember you are strong!! AF isn't there yet, right? 

Star- I don't mind you posting pics  I will try to help as best as I can. Haha I am having my own opk drama though... CD 19 and still no opk? Wth!

AFM- CD 19 and no positive opk yet. That's never happened. I'm now starting to consider that idea that maybe I ovulated on CD 14. CD 14 was the only day I forgot to temp and use an opk. The next day my temp was really high... But then went back down around coverline... So I have no idea. I also had a temp rise today but I haven't had any positive OPKs yet. DH and I are kind of over bd'ing month so if I ovulate this late than we are probably out this cycle. Haha I am so sick of TTC... I'm not going to give up but I do feel like I want a break in the near feature!


----------



## star25

I think thats what happened to me last month, we only BD a couple of days and last time we BD and i kept still after etc was on CD18 but I had a 41 day cycle so would have missed it anyway as didnt want to keep up the pressure of BD'ing all the time

Maybe you did ovulate on day 14, this is why I think opks might confuse me as Ive read some people who dont get a positive opk ,but got a bfp, ive just read that on a clomid success stories thread, hope this is what happens to you! x


----------



## Noele0002

Could anyone look at my chart and tell me if they think I already ovulated? My temps are in post ovulation range (I think) at least compared to my last chart. Im thinking I either ovulated around cd 13/14 or I just ovulated... Or maybe I won't ovulate at all this cycle and I just have erratic temps.


----------



## Noele0002

Okay so I tried the 'trick' that Cntrygrl told me about last cycle... Since cd 14 was the only day missing a temp I put a fake one in and it gave me crosshairs and said I ovulated cd 14. Well I was worried that maybe giving a fake temp would cause fertility friend to 'think' I ovulated when I really didn't. So I put in multiple different temps for cd 14 to play around with it and see if it would still give me crosshairs. Every temp I put in whether it was high, low, or in the middle gave me crosshairs and says I ovulated on cd 14. So I think that is what I will go by. I am going to continue with my OPKs until I run out in three days.


----------



## Dannixo

Well the witch flew in so I'm out. Good luck to those still waiting to test.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- I'm really sorry to hear that :-( What is your plan for this cycle? More Clomid and another IUI?


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Dannixo- I'm really sorry to hear that :-( What is your plan for this cycle? More Clomid and another IUI?

Nothing. I have surgery scheduled in June.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- So sorry AF got you. I'm surprised the dr. said to do the IUI before having the HSG. My dr. wouldn't even put me on clomid without having that done. FXed everything comes back with good news.

Noele-- I would say you probably did ovulate on the CD14. FF doesn't seem to like it when you skip temps around O, Lol. I'm glad the trick works though.

AFM-- Yesterday went well. The doctor even let DH do the syringe squeezing of the sperm. My ovaries seem a little tender yesterday and today. My butt finally doesn't hurt to sit.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Oh yes, sorry I forgot for a second about the surgery. When is that scheduled? Are they putting you under? I'm wishing you all the best with the surgery and I hope it helps one way or the other!!! I will be thinking about you. 

Cntrygrl- My doctor wouldnt give me Clomid either before I had the HSG done. And no FF definitely does not like when I skip days... I thought I was doing so good this month too. Day 14 was the only day I missed. Lol ok so next month I am going to try even harder to stick to it. I'm starting to finally notice small patterns in my charts which is kind of fun to compare and analyze. By the way, I am so happy to hear yesterday went well  That is wonderful. Will you be testing out the trigger? Or just waiting two weeks before you test? I'm sending you lots of babydust!!! 

AFM- I don't really know of I am convinced yet that I ovulated around cd 14 but that is what I will go by. I am still using OPKs. Nothing else to report. Well actually, I told you ladies a few weeks ago that I was really trying to lose weight since I am/was about 27 lbs overweight. Well I am down 6lbs  I am so excited about this. I just know I'm going to keep going (I have a good feeling). My new doctor suggested me to lose about 10-15 lbs and I really want to reach that goal before I see him next. I'm not sure when I will be back to see him though... Last I heard was that if AF shows this cycle I am supposed to call so he can prescribe me more Letrozole. I don't know what the next step is beyond that. He mentioned something about some kind of sugar test?! Have any of you had that done. It's like a diabetes test but used for infertility testing too something to do with how sugar effects something... Hahaha I have no idea what I am talking about because I can't remember exactly what he said. 

Anyways, Happy Friday ladies!! I am wishing you all wonderful and relaxing Memorial weekend. Anyone have big plans? I'm going to a big music festival on Sunday and that's about it for me.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I've never had the sugar test, but sounds interesting. I did test this morning to test out the trigger shot. I'll probably test ever couple of days to see it go down.


----------



## star25

Hi, nothing to report here either

sorry af came dannixo, will be thinking of you in june for the lap

cntrygrl - glad to hear it went well, sending you lots of babydust for this cycle

noele- I couldnt have clomid without the hsg, well without the lap actually as he thought I had endo so didnt want to start any treatment until that was ruled out, I found my letter today from the hospital detailing how it all went, some of its a bit confusing to read and theres a bit that says 'there was also a normal puch of douglas' what is this? i might have to google this one unless im just being stupid and everyone else knows what it is!
what CD are you on now? 

xx


----------



## star25

its ok google it, its a cavity between the uterus and the bottom!


----------



## star25

My opk is lighter than yesterday, is it normal to go lighter on a differnt day than what it was before? ive probably drank alot today as been at work and when i done yesterdays i had been asleep because of working the night so hadnt drank much
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1









002.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am on CD 20 and FF says I am 6dpo. A 'puch of douglas' is a strange term lol I've never heard of it either. And about your opk yes I believe it can be lighter on different days because it depends how deluded your urine is. Well I hope you have a wonderful weekend


----------



## star25

ahh thank you for that, i'll be working this weekedn but have a freind over tomorrow evening that I havent seen for ages so that will be nice, she tried 4 years for her DD and was unexplained so she knows how I feel and she conceived her DD on her first cycle of clomid then conceived her DS naturally a few years later x


----------



## star25

Opk was still light today but only CD10 , used my conceive plus for the first time and it was just the right amount, I have 8 applicators so I'll just bd roughly every other day and use them each time and hope for the best! Hope your all well x


----------



## star25

Hi, need your advice again

I done my opk this morning, SMU, and it looks quite dark, I dont think it would be a positive as only CD11 and my urine was really dark, can it look positive from strong urine even if its negative? that doesnt make mjch sense but hope you know what i mean! I'll do another one later today and see what thats like when its more diluted
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cntrygrl

You are probably gearing up to O. Just make sure to hold your pee for about 3 hours when you do your next one. Good Luck!


----------



## star25

I hope so, thank u I'll do that x


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I don't think your opk yesterday was positive. I think you get dark OPKs that are close to a positive a few days before you ovulate. I think Cntrygrl is right and maybe you are gearing up to O. Which means you and DH need to get busy ;-) 

AFM- Nothing to report as usual! 9dpo which means AF is due anywhere from 3-5 days from now. I hope she stays away but got to admit that I'm not counting on it working this month since we used no meds or anything. 

Happy Memorial Day everyone!! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## star25

I dont another one yesterday evening and it was really faint, i have to do one yet today but will have to wait a few hours now
Hope af stays away for you too noele, im on CD12 today so will get BD'ing, done CD10 and missed 11 as going to do every other day as I have enough conceive plus applicators to last me up to CD24 so I better not ovulate after that!

Cntrygrl - How many dpiui are you now? will you be testing or waiting?

Ive got my cheap hpts upstairs and i might use one just to check its negative and doesnt come up with an evap or something, I dont want want to be disappointed if have a dogy batch and get a false positive if I test, which I'll try not to as don't want to see a bfn x


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I am 4dpiui. I tested Friday to see how dark the test was and then tested this morning. I'll put a comparison pic up either later or tomorrow. I have been having lots of creamy white cm, but could be due to the shot.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Today i had my OBGYN appt (first one since my miscarraige) and she is sending me to do blood tests all this week to make sure my HCG levels have gone done properly. I go back to her next week... i have no idea if she will put me on Clomid again or not but i want to start trying again right away... weird thing is that im feeling pregnant again (mild cramping, headache etc.) but its probably me just wishing i was again lol

I hope everyone has a great week and cant wait for people to start showing BFPs :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Here are Friday's & Monday's tests seems to be leaving my system quickly.
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-27 18 28 25.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Noele0002

ADR10- Where are you at in this current cycle? Have you had all the standard tests done? Like HSG dye test? If you haven't done all that stuff than I would think your doctor might go down that road. You will have to keep us updated on your next appt. Hoping you get another BFP soon!!!


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Yes it does seem to be leaving your system pretty fast. Will you be testing in a few days again just to make sure it is out of your system? I'm wishing you the best of luck and really hope you see a BFP this cycle!!!

AFM- 10dpo and no pre-af symptoms. Weird but has happened before. Lol I don't think there is any clear rhyme or reason to my body. My body has a 'I do what I want' attitude!! 2-4 days until AF should arrive then I will be back on Letrozole and will hopefully hear what my next step is besides Letrozole. DH and I have been considering whether or not we would like to start the IUI right away if my doctor gives us the ok... We are thinking of waiting until the end of summer so we could get caught up on medical bills and just have a relaxing summer and also to give me more time to lose this extra weight because maybe that would help increase our chances... 

I'm hoping everyone has a good week! I really hope we see a BFP on this thread soon  *Babydust to all*


----------



## ADR10

Noele0002 said:


> ADR10- Where are you at in this current cycle? Have you had all the standard tests done? Like HSG dye test? If you haven't done all that stuff than I would think your doctor might go down that road. You will have to keep us updated on your next appt. Hoping you get another BFP soon!!!

Hi Noele,

Thanks for always being so positive :) 

I went for an HCG blood test today and i have to go back in 48hrs again and then once more after another 48hrs. She just wants to make sure that everything is out of my system and im not pregnant again before i go back on clomid... or atleast this is what im thinking lol. I have my next appt on Jun 6th so Ill keep you posted.

I really hope you get a BFP soon as well!!! :flower:


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- Have you had an AF since the miscarriage?


----------



## star25

Hi all, 
still no positive opk but ive got such a bad headache today I dont even care, im not sure if its from the clomid but its the kind of headache that hursts everytime you move, went to sleep for nearly 3 hours this afternoon and thats not like me!

Noele, hoping its a good sign you dont have af symptoms, a relaxing summer does sound nice, sounds like you have already done well losing weight so im sure it wont take you long to reach your goal

cntrygrl - I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## ADR10

cntrygrl said:


> ADR-- Have you had an AF since the miscarriage?

Hi Cntrygrl


No I havnt. I didnt even have much bleeding when i did miscarry... it just looked like i was spotting (May 4th). How are you doing?


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR10 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> ADR-- Have you had an AF since the miscarriage?
> 
> Hi Cntrygrl
> 
> 
> No I havnt. I didnt even have much bleeding when i did miscarry... it just looked like i was spotting (May 4th). How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm doing pretty well. I'm surprised they didn't call you in sooner if all you had was spotting. They should at least do an ultrasound to make sure everything is alright in there. Hoping your HCG levels come back normal and you can start clomid again :)


----------



## Noele0002

Star- What cd are you on? Ovulation is probably right around the corner for you!  Oh and I hope your headache is gone. Those are never fun! 

Cntrygrl- How many dpiui are you now? Any symptoms yet?

AFM- 11dpo and nothing going on here. Just waiting for the witch to arrive. Last two cycles I had an 11 day luteal phase so I think I am due for a 12-13 day luteal phase now. AF should be here by Saturday.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I'm 6dpiui. No symptoms so far tested this morning and the line is very faint so it should definitely be out of my system by 10 days. I do have the same semi stuffy/runny nose, but not sure if it's from all the rain we've been getting. I have the lovely mold allergy so my nose tends to act up sometimes when it rains.


----------



## star25

Hi all

Noele - im on CD15 today, still haven't had apositive opk but today having twinges in both ovaries which I didn't have mid cycle last cycle so hoping its a good sign, im away tomorrow and saturday night for my sisters hen weekend so im going to miss 2 days of BD :( so far have done 10,12, and twice on 14 and used conxeive plus each time
My opk today is a bit darker than yesterdays though 

cntrygrl - hoping the stuffy nose is a sign for you and not just a nasty old allergy, did you get that when you had your bfp before?

x


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- No fun about the runny/stuffy nose and mold allergy. We've been getting lots of rain too! Are you going to poas to make sure the trigger is completely out of your system?

Star- yeah I'm guessing you will be ovulating any day now. I would just bd today and call it good. Remember the little swimmers last a few days and not only that but I've read that sometimes it can take a day just for them to find the egg. So bd'ing before ovulation is definitely the key. Wishing you lots of luck and have fun with your sister. 

AFM- well still don't have my normal AF signs except last night got a little emotional and this morning was very crabby over nothing. I'm guessing AF will be here today or tomorrow. My temp went down this morning too. As always I try to look at the positives... I still have a ways to go with my weight loss. But I am doing very well so far  

I am trying to prep myself for this weekend... One of my best friends is 8 months pregnant and her baby shower is this Sunday! Last night I went shopping for her gifts and I think that's why I was so emotional last night. I haven't shopped in the baby section in a long time. It was hard seeing all the cute little clothes and other pregnant women shopping. Well I just wish AF could have chose a different weekend to show up because having AF and being emotional is hard enough but throwing a baby shower in there just makes it 10 times worse. I know I will pull myself together but its hard. I am very happy for my friend though and that day will be all about her and not me. Thanks for listening just had to vent.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- It was a symptom for me last time.

Noele-- I will poas again tomorrow. I tested yesterday and it was very faint. I completely understand about the whole baby shower thing. I have avoided the baby section and haven't even talked baby since having the m/c. 

AFM--Today very crampy, uncomfortable, and burping a lot. I've started a blanket for DH's stepsister. Her baby shower is the end of June. I'm still kind of on the fence about going.


----------



## ADR10

Noele0002 said:


> Cntrygrl- No fun about the runny/stuffy nose and mold allergy. We've been getting lots of rain too! Are you going to poas to make sure the trigger is completely out of your system?
> 
> Star- yeah I'm guessing you will be ovulating any day now. I would just bd today and call it good. Remember the little swimmers last a few days and not only that but I've read that sometimes it can take a day just for them to find the egg. So bd'ing before ovulation is definitely the key. Wishing you lots of luck and have fun with your sister.
> 
> AFM- well still don't have my normal AF signs except last night got a little emotional and this morning was very crabby over nothing. I'm guessing AF will be here today or tomorrow. My temp went down this morning too. As always I try to look at the positives... I still have a ways to go with my weight loss. But I am doing very well so far
> 
> I am trying to prep myself for this weekend... One of my best friends is 8 months pregnant and her baby shower is this Sunday! Last night I went shopping for her gifts and I think that's why I was so emotional last night. I haven't shopped in the baby section in a long time. It was hard seeing all the cute little clothes and other pregnant women shopping. Well I just wish AF could have chose a different weekend to show up because having AF and being emotional is hard enough but throwing a baby shower in there just makes it 10 times worse. I know I will pull myself together but its hard. I am very happy for my friend though and that day will be all about her and not me. Thanks for listening just had to vent.

Noele I totally know how your feeling... my best friend is about 5 1/2 months pregnant and always wants me to come shopping with her... i love her to death but its been really hard especially after the miscarriage. But hopefully good things come to those who had to wait lol Im praying that everyone on this board gets a BFP soon... 

Hope everyone had a good week so far. I took my second blood test this week... one more to go on Sat. Next week i go back to my OBGYN and she will most likely give me more clomid...


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- Have they told you what your levels are at?


----------



## ADR10

cntrygrl said:


> ADR-- Have they told you what your levels are at?

Hi,

the one i took 2 days ago was at 6 so im expecting todays to be less then 5 (ill let you know what the results are tomorrow once they have posted them online). I still have one more blood test on Saturday so as long as i get below 5 i can start trying again... 

How long did it take your body to adjust after the miscarriage. Im wanting to start trying again as soon as possible. they say that its easier to get pregnant again soon after miscarriage but i dont know if thats just an old wives tale or not.


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR--My HCG levels were back to 0 two weeks later. I got my period 31 days after my m/c started. M/c was 4/08 and got my period 5/09. I have heard that you are more fertile after a miscarriage because your body now knows what it's supposed to be doing. Even when we went in to discuss with the doctor she said the same thing.


----------



## cntrygrl

I waited two weeks because the nurse had bruised my arm so badly trying to put in my IV that she had to go to the other arm because she blew out my vein. DH was very angry with her.


----------



## Noele0002

I'm out this cycle ladies! AF arrived mid-day. I already picked up my Letrozole from the pharmacy. On to another cycle. Well I am going to have a ME weekend and do all the things I love to do. 

Happy Friday and wishing you all a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Sorry about AF showing up. Enjoy your ME weekend!!!!

AFM-- Still had a faint line yesterday. Not feeling very hopeful as I have zero symptoms.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Don't count yourself out yet. Your temps look good  Is your AF due Thursday?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- How are things going for you? You must be in your TWW now. I am wishing you lots of luck


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Yeah it's due Thursday. I'll test tomorrow to see if the line is completely gone.


----------



## star25

hi everyone

Sorry ASF came noele, how many more cycles have you got on the meds?

Im on CD19 now, I missed doing the opks on days 17 and 18, and day 16 I dont one but didnt look at it properly before I done it and when I looked at it after it had a blue biro pen line where the result like should be! thats what I get for buying cheap stuff!
So im not sure if im in the 2ww or not, saturday, CD17, i was having a lot of ovary twinges all day so not sure if that was ovulation, had it more this cycle than the last though

any symptoms yet cntrgrl?

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Just headache and the stuffy/runny nose still. My boobs are fine don't even hurt which is unusual since AF is due soon. I managed to get very sunburned saturday.


----------



## star25

Good signs though and could be a good sign boobs not hurting if they normally do, what dpo are you? 
Ouch for the suburn though ,I'm really fair so cant stay in it for long, not fun! X


----------



## cntrygrl

I am currently 11dpo. Yeah I'm fair skinned also. My knee got so sunburned that the muscle actually hurts. Yesterday I could barely put any pressure on it to walk. Today is better it's at least a dull ache. I've never had that happen before.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I'm not sure how many cycles of meds we are planning on doing... This is my second cycle of Letrozole and I've done 4 rounds of Clomid so all together we've done 6 rounds of meds with 1 month off in between the 5th and 6th round (last cycle). The Letrozole seems to be a lot less harsh so I am not too worried about anything yet. I'm just hoping by next cycle we figure out another game plan. I really haven't had any instructions since my cd 3 ultrasound last cycle. He said depending on the results from that we would go from there. Well all I've heard is if AF shows to call and get another refill for Letrozole... 

Anyways, sorry for rambling! Sound like you ovulated around cd 17 &18. Are you still using the OPKs? Are they a lot light now? 

Cntrygrl- I am getting anxious for you and wishing Thursday would be here already so you can find out  

AFM- Nothing obviously since I am only on cd 5 but I don't think I will be using OPKs this cycle. I only have 2 left and kind of sick of spending so much money. I think I Will use those 2 OPKs on cd 13 & 14 and hopefully get a positive around then. I Will be temping though so I should be fine going by that to confirm ovulation. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Hopefully your doctor can start giving you some better answers.

Lol so I tested this morning and thought I saw an extremely faint line. I'm not testing again til Thursday or later. My bb's are just starting to get a little sore.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I've got my fingers crossed for you  I keep looking at your temps and they seem to look really good!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Unfortunately my temps always look good til about the day before AF arrives.


----------



## tundralife2

Hi ladies. I thought I would pop in and say hello. I tried reading back a few pages but my eyes are hurting since I've been at work all day sitting in front of this computer. I will say first of all, I sure have missed you guys. And at the same time, it has been nice not to feel that pressure of ttc.

ADR- so sorry honey for your loss. I really do hope that your body will adjust quickly and you can get pregnant this cycle when your AF starts. Will be thinking about you.

Cntry- this seems a little positive, I may need to sneak back on here to see what happens this week ;-) I'm wishing you the best.

Dannio- good luck with your procedure this month. I hope this helps, maybe you will find your answer with whats going on. 

Noele- I see AF came but you are progressing with your new cycle and the meds. That's good that you don't have much side affects like the clomid. Man! That is some crazy stuff!! ;-) I am glad you are staying busy.

Star- hope you are doing well. I am thinking I see you are just past ovulation?? Hope you got plenty of bd'ing in. 

AFM, you all know what happened with me lol. DH panicked about the baby thing says I would be an older parent. I don't even like the thought of that. Anyways, I was having some issues. So, I can't get on birthcontrol pills or anything at this point. I had a follow up ultra sound on 5/28 from that cyst they found weeks ago. It's still there and still the hemoragic type so they want me to wait another damn 6-8 weeks for another follow up ultra sound. I hate to disappoint these people and say that I think I may always get these things. They seem to have it in their minds that the clomid caused it. I don't think so becuase I have had them before. Okay, so the next thing I was going to have was the HSG. I went in for it on friday but they didn't even have my damn appt scheduled so I am going back again after I start AF this time. So around the 19th-21st of June. I am still going through with the HSG because what if something is wrong with my tubes that causes me to have some other type of female issues or cancer or stuff like that. Besides, DH wants me to do it too. He doesn't understand girl stuff so he of course panicks about stuff. MEN-----grrrr!!

Other than that, I am doing good. Work is crazy busy and it's finally a little warmer here in AK. We took a cruise last weekend and got to see all the whales, sea lions and other migrating animals that come to AK during the summer months. Absolutely amazing!! I hope you all have tons of baby dust this cycle and I'm hoping when I sneak back on here someone has their BFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

You have been missed Tundra. It's nice to see you. :gun: @ the doctors not having your appointment! Good Luck with the HSG. I've had it done it's not horrible, but it is uncomfortable. Make sure to take a couple aleve about 30 minutes prior and relax the rest of the day.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I guess I was just comparing your temps to your last cycle because thats all it shows me. Either way I am sending you lots of babydust!!!!

Tundralife- So happy to hear from you!! Definitely miss chatting with you!! Sorry the doctors are morons and didn't schedule your appointment. I would have been so mad. My HSG wasn't bad at all but the nerves before going in were the worst part. Well glad you are doing well  That cruise sounds amazing!!!


----------



## star25

Welcome back tundralife! glad to hear you are doing well, even if the dozy doctors got your appointment wrong! its good to hear from you again :)

noele - Its good the letrezole isnt as harsh, are you taking it again this cycle?
Oh and the opks I gave up after day 16, knew I would be hopeless! after been away the weekend and missing a couple of days I couldnt get back into holding my pee and doing them again, so far we have BD days 10,12,14 (x2) 16, 18, 19, 20 and used conceive plus everytime, if that isne enough then I dont know what is!
I could have ovulated 17/18 because of the pains but I had them last week too so don't think they were an indication of anything as has happened a few times this cycle

cntrygrl - when are you testing? so excited for you!

AFM - Im on CD21 and just done an hpt, I done one last week to check they werent faulty as only cheap and done the same again today and think I can see a very faint line so its probably an evap, never know what to trust with these cheap amazon tests!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- You bd'd at the perfect times... I feel the same some cycles when my DH and I bd a lot and there's no way we missed the egg it is so frustrating because obviously we are getting the timing right so it must be something else... :-/ Maybe try the digital OPKs sometime. They are so much easier. Sometimes I just use my first morning urine with the OPKs too because I hate holding my pee too. Lol As far as that faint line... I am guessing it was a evap too. Cd 21 is way too early for a BFP unless you ovulated extremely early. I would take another one in a few days though because you just never know  I've got my fingers crossed for you and really hope you see your BFP soon. 

Cntrygrl- I've been meaning to ask you... Did you get your IUI done at your hospital with an OBGYN? If so, did they have you pay for all of it up front? Just curious because I will be doing mine with my OBGYN at my hospital and we haven't got that far yet to talk financial stuff. 

AFM- CD 6 and waiting for ovulation! The only thing I dislike about Letrozole is it extends my AF a few days. My normal AF is 3-5 days and on Letrozole it is 5-7 days. Oh and I am officially down 7lbs  20 more lbs to go!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- My IUI was done right at my OBGYN's office. I only had to pay my $20 copay which was really nice. I didn't have any upfront costs. I was also on the phone with my insurance company a lot beforehand finding out how many I was covered for. I think next time I may do two since I'm covered for 2 a month.

Star-- I probably won't be testing til this weekend this way it gives it time for my AF to arrive if she's going to be late.


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Star- You bd'd at the perfect times... I feel the same some cycles when my DH and I bd a lot and there's no way we missed the egg it is so frustrating because obviously we are getting the timing right so it must be something else... :-/ Maybe try the digital OPKs sometime. They are so much easier. Sometimes I just use my first morning urine with the OPKs too because I hate holding my pee too. Lol As far as that faint line... I am guessing it was a evap too. Cd 21 is way too early for a BFP unless you ovulated extremely early. I would take another one in a few days though because you just never know  I've got my fingers crossed for you and really hope you see your BFP soon.
> 
> Cntrygrl- I've been meaning to ask you... Did you get your IUI done at your hospital with an OBGYN? If so, did they have you pay for all of it up front? Just curious because I will be doing mine with my OBGYN at my hospital and we haven't got that far yet to talk financial stuff.
> 
> AFM- CD 6 and waiting for ovulation! The only thing I dislike about Letrozole is it extends my AF a few days. My normal AF is 3-5 days and on Letrozole it is 5-7 days. Oh and I am officially down 7lbs  20 more lbs to go!

My iui was done at my gynocologists office and I had to pay 300 upfront for it. Then again my insurance does not cover any infertility treatments and I have one of the best insurances in ohio. Blue cross blue sheild.


----------



## Noele0002

Thank Cntrygrl! My insurance does not cover anything fertility related. So I don't know if I Will have to pay up front or not... I suppose it doesn't really matter. I just would like to know when my doctor wants to do it so I can budget for it. Let us know as soon as you test!!! I am so hopeful for you 

Dannixo- Thanks! I have Blue cross blue shield as well. I know for sure they won't cover anything fertility related. All the tests I've had done lately my doctor has been putting down as necessary and not fertility related so the past few things have been covered which is awesome but there is no way for him to do that with IUI. We will see I guess. How are you doing?? When is your procedure going to be??


----------



## star25

Noele0002 said:


> Star- You bd'd at the perfect times... I feel the same some cycles when my DH and I bd a lot and there's no way we missed the egg it is so frustrating because obviously we are getting the timing right so it must be something else... :-/ Maybe try the digital OPKs sometime. They are so much easier. Sometimes I just use my first morning urine with the OPKs too because I hate holding my pee too. Lol As far as that faint line... I am guessing it was a evap too. Cd 21 is way too early for a BFP unless you ovulated extremely early. I would take another one in a few days though because you just never know  I've got my fingers crossed for you and really hope you see your BFP soon.
> 
> Cntrygrl- I've been meaning to ask you... Did you get your IUI done at your hospital with an OBGYN? If so, did they have you pay for all of it up front? Just curious because I will be doing mine with my OBGYN at my hospital and we haven't got that far yet to talk financial stuff.
> 
> AFM- CD 6 and waiting for ovulation! The only thing I dislike about Letrozole is it extends my AF a few days. My normal AF is 3-5 days and on Letrozole it is 5-7 days. Oh and I am officially down 7lbs  20 more lbs to go!

Cd21 is definitely way too early for me with my track record, I never ovulate early, will be so nice when we do see our bfps though! X


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

tundra - thanks for the good luck :) I hope you are doing well! The cruise sounds amazing... i love doing things like that. Please keep letting us know how you are and what you have been up to :)

cntrygrl - Oh im crossing my fingers for you. I hope this round works and you will be letting us know about your BFP soon:)

Noele - One thing that amazes me about you is that your always so positive. I hope the new medicine works out for you.

Dannixo - I wish you well on your surgery! good luck :)

I hope everyone is making it through well this week.. Wednesdays are always the longest for me at work. 

Im going to the OBGYN tomorrow and hopefully my ultrasounds all came back ok. My HCG levels are below 1 now so im thinking she will put me back on clomid. The only thing is that AF still hasnt come and when my bladder gets full my overies have been hurting... ill have to let her know this tomorrow. I also started the gym yesterday. Iv gained a bit of weight in the past 6 months so i really need to control that. Im one of those people that eat when they are stressed or upset.


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Thank Cntrygrl! My insurance does not cover anything fertility related. So I don't know if I Will have to pay up front or not... I suppose it doesn't really matter. I just would like to know when my doctor wants to do it so I can budget for it. Let us know as soon as you test!!! I am so hopeful for you
> 
> Dannixo- Thanks! I have Blue cross blue shield as well. I know for sure they won't cover anything fertility related. All the tests I've had done lately my doctor has been putting down as necessary and not fertility related so the past few things have been covered which is awesome but there is no way for him to do that with IUI. We will see I guess. How are you doing?? When is your procedure going to be??

I am doing good, keeping busy hoping June will fly by. My surgery is June 18th. We can start trying again in July hopefully.


----------



## Noele0002

ADR- Thanks! I try to be positive most of the time. I think its because my DH is a negative person (not in a bad way) he just never gets his hopes up high enough so he doesn't get let down. His mom also didn't raise him to be very optimistic about life so I think I try to provide enough optimism for the both of us. 

Good luck at your appointment today! Let us know how it goes. Hopefully they put you back on Clomid and you get your BFP soon  Also good luck with your weight loss adventure!! I am doing the same... I have been TTC and married for almost 2 years now and between marriage ;-) & TTC stress I have gained some extra weight. Also 1 1/2 yrs ago DH and I quit smoking so I most definitely gained a few lbs from that too. As of this week I am down 7lbs though so I am pretty happy!! I have a goal set for every 3-5 weeks and will be rewarding myself with new workout clothes every time I reach one of my goals and I think its working!! Good luck to you all around!! 

Dannixo- Happy to hear you are doing good and keeping busy! Your surgery is scheduled on my birthday  I will be thinking about you and hoping everything goes well and that maybe you get some kind of answer. 

Cntrygrl- I see your temps are still up. Any sign of AF yet? I've got my fingers crossed for you hun!!! *Babydust*

AFM- cd 7 and last day taking Letrozole  It doesn't give me major side effects or anything but I am really sick of taking fertility meds. Last cycle was med free and it felt amazing. But in the end all of this will be worth it and someday we will all be able to tell our miracle babies the lengths we went to have them!! 

Is it the weekend yet?? This week is dragging on for me...


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- No signs of AF. My boobs aren't even all that sore. I don't have any cramping or backache. I may test tomorrow since that will be day 15 and that's when I got my BFP last time. WTG on the weight loss it's always nice to have a reward when you've reached a goal. I'm with you on this week it has dragged on. I keep wishing it to be Friday already.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Friday is right around the corner ;-) and thanks for the praise on my weightloss! I just have to keep up the motivation. I'm so glad you have no signs of AF!!! Test tomorrow and let us know right away  But just remember whether you get a BFP or a BFN we will all be here for you no matter what to provide support for you!!! But I have a good feeling for you... Has your AF ever been late? Does your LP ever vary on days?


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone, 

Just got back from my Doctors and there is nothing left inside of me so we can start trying again:) my HCG levels are now below 1 so im good to go... only thing is that ill have to wait another week or so to take my pergesterone to make my AF come... then i have to wait a cycle to start clomid again. But we are allowed to "try" without clomid for that month... hopefully ill have luck on my side and wont need to wait to start the clomid again. Overall im in a good mood today becuase she said that my ultrasound showed everything looked normal. 

Noele - that is a great idea! i think i might have to figure out how to reward myself as well each time i reach my goal :) Keep up the good work! 

Cntrygrl - i have my fingers crossed for you. I hope this is it and that baby sticks :)


Too bad we dont all live near each other so that we could start a clomid club lol lol (instead of a book club) it would be pretty funny as well as nice support.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Normally it's 17 days although last month it was only 13 days. Thank You so much for your support. You ladies really are the greatest.

ADR-- So glad your appointment went well and thank you for your positive thoughts.


----------



## star25

Hi all, glad everyone is sounding upbeat on this thread,hopefully means we all have good news to come very soon! 

Adr - I have had that Saturday just gone, was out shopping and everytime my bladder was full my ovaries were hurting more, probably just the Clomid though as was having twinges all day that day


----------



## ADR10

hi,

Star25- when was the last time you did a home pregnancy test? the reason i ask is because when i got pregnant i had the same type of feelings in my overies... crossing my fingers for you!!! I hope you get a BFP!


----------



## star25

Hi everyone

Adr - thank you for he hope! I stupidly done one weds and thurs which was day's 21 and 22, way early but they are only cheap so I dont mind, might do one later, the only reason I done another one yesterday is because weds had a very very faint line but as its so early it's more than likely an evap, yesterdays looked like it had an indent lime but it's probably because theyre cheap! 
Hope you get your bfp too on your natural cycle and dont have to start Clomid again 

Cntrygrl- any news? have everything crossed for you! 

Noele- it's pretty much the weekend - yay!! Hope u get your positive opk soon, are u buying anymore or sticking with the 2 ?


----------



## Noele0002

ADR- I am glad everything went good at your appointment. Wishing you lots of luck and babydust and hoping you will get your BFP on your natural cycle so you don't have to take Clomid again. I like the idea of a Clomid club  I wish we all lived closer too!

Cntrygrl- Well so the latest you should expect AF would be Monday right? Have you tested yet? I'm hoping to hear good news 

Star- Yes almost the weekend  When do you plan to test again? What was the brand of cheap tests you bought? And no I am not going to buy OPKs this cycle. I am still going to bd on all the right days but last two cycles I ovulated on cd 14 and I think it is because of the Letrozole so I am going to use the two OPKs I have left on cds 13 & 14. Hopefully I ovulate around then. I just want to save some money this month since its the beginning off summer and lots of fun expensive stuff going on. Besides that, I am starting to see patterns on my bbt charts to help me confirm ovulation (as long as I don't forget to temp on prime days lol). What cd are you on? 

HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES!!! Hoping everyone has a great weekend. I know I will... 12 hours from now I will be enjoy a few drinks watching Miranda Lambert live at a country music festival  Tomorrow night I will be seeing Luke Bryan live!! Lol sorry for all my excitement but I've been wanting to go to this festival for the last few years and I am finally able to go. Besides those are two of my favorite country artists!! This is only the 3rd concert I've ever been too. 

*Babydust to all you lovely ladies*


----------



## star25

have a great weekend, you deserve the fun!

im on cd23 today, not sure about testing as I might even be in for another long cycle and could be wasting my time!


----------



## cntrygrl

Well Ladies I tested this morning and it was definitely a BFN. Lol it was stark white other than the control line. So I guess it's on to another month of Clomid, HCG shot, and IUI.


----------



## ADR10

star25 said:


> have a great weekend, you deserve the fun!
> 
> im on cd23 today, not sure about testing as I might even be in for another long cycle and could be wasting my time!

sending you positive vibes!!! I have a good feeling about this :) when i found out i used the dollar store HPT's. They showed it before the name brand ones lol


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Sorry about the bfn :-( Not out yet though... Do you know why you only had a 13 LP last cycle? Something you did different?


----------



## star25

sorry to hear about the bfn cntrgrl, were here for you x


----------



## star25

ADR10 said:


> star25 said:
> 
> 
> have a great weekend, you deserve the fun!
> 
> im on cd23 today, not sure about testing as I might even be in for another long cycle and could be wasting my time!
> 
> sending you positive vibes!!! I have a good feeling about this :) when i found out i used the dollar store HPT's. They showed it before the name brand ones lolClick to expand...

Thank you, I need the positivity! I done a test this morning and it looks like another evap, its darker than the last one but at least its something getting darker, even if its a horrid old evap! I'll post it anyway but doesn't show very well on photo x
 



Attached Files:







075.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7









077.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ADR10

star25 said:


> ADR10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> star25 said:
> 
> 
> have a great weekend, you deserve the fun!
> 
> im on cd23 today, not sure about testing as I might even be in for another long cycle and could be wasting my time!
> 
> sending you positive vibes!!! I have a good feeling about this :) when i found out i used the dollar store HPT's. They showed it before the name brand ones lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I need the positivity! I done a test this morning and it looks like another evap, its darker than the last one but at least its something getting darker, even if its a horrid old evap! I'll post it anyway but doesn't show very well on photo xClick to expand...

They say any line faint or not is a positive result!!!! :) hopefully it will get darker in a few days :)


----------



## star25

I hope so but dont think theres colour,I'll do another tomoro x


----------



## cntrygrl

Last cycle we didn't do clomid or anything. It was our natural cycle after the miscarriage so I'm not entirely sure why it was shorter. FF could've also had my O date wrong since I wasn't monitoring with tests.


----------



## star25

Hi, how is everyone?

I had a bfn tonight so those lines must have been evaps, i'm slowly turning into a poas addict, no more now!


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Morning Ladies. I hope everyone had a good weekend. AF has arrived today so onto another IUI cycle.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- The BFN you had, was that one of those internet cheapies you bought? Maybe you had a bad batch? What brand are they? 

Cntrygrl- Has AF shown up yet or any sign of her? I still have my fingers crossed for you hun! 

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I had fun at my country music festival but I am paying for it today... So tired! I am cd 11 today and thinking I might ovulate around cd 14 so I better start bd'ing lol or I am going to miss that darn egg again.


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol we must've posted at the same time. AF arrived this morning.


----------



## Noele0002

Opps sorry Cntrygrl I didn't see your post about AF. So sorry the witch showed. Are they going to up any of your doses? Or just keep it the same? Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!


----------



## cntrygrl

Same doses since I'm responding to the meds at the current dosages. Maybe we'll do the IUI more at the 36 hour mark rather than 24 hour.


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that cntrygrl, hope this cycle goes quick for you and the iui works well

Noele- glad you had a fun weekend,I think ive been paying for my sisters hen weekend all week! 
The ics are one step ones from amazon, they do seem a bit rubbish,ive been having some af type pains but seem more in the middle in a circle if that makes sense,like I can feel the pain in a circle, it's only on and off though, Im thinking the opk I had on cd11. Was positive as its the darkest one I had and quite early for me to be having pains,I'm on cd26 today

Sorry for the ramble!

Adr and dannixo - how are you?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I have not heard that brand before. How many did you order? When are you expecting (guessing) AF should arrive? Are you going to poas again?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I hope this next IUI does the trick!


----------



## ADR10

star25 said:


> Sorry to hear that cntrygrl, hope this cycle goes quick for you and the iui works well
> 
> Noele- glad you had a fun weekend,I think ive been paying for my sisters hen weekend all week!
> The ics are one step ones from amazon, they do seem a bit rubbish,ive been having some af type pains but seem more in the middle in a circle if that makes sense,like I can feel the pain in a circle, it's only on and off though, Im thinking the opk I had on cd11. Was positive as its the darkest one I had and quite early for me to be having pains,I'm on cd26 today
> 
> Sorry for the ramble!
> 
> Adr and dannixo - how are you?

Im doing ok. Iv had a headache all day today but other then that good lol. Im going to start my progesterone pills at the end of this week to kick start my AF. Next month is going to go by so slow until i can take next round of clomid.

How are you doing? im still crossing my fingers for you. When is your AF supposed to arrive? are you still feeling soreness in your breasts? 

I am always so sleepy on Mondays at work. I havnt had coffee in months.. i might cave in today and have some lol


----------



## star25

Hi
Adr- I think I could be 13 dpo today and think I have a long lp about 17 days so probably by the end of the week expecting af, no breath soreness anymore, just twinges in nipples on and off but only slight
Been having period type pains on and off but more to each side on and off like ovary twinges
Hope your cycle goes quick so you can start the Clomid again very soon, and thank you for your positivity :)

Noele- I only bought 15 of them thank god! I might test again in the morning, I dont know of I feel hopeful or not but may as well use these tests up anyway x


----------



## Noele0002

Happy hump day everyone!! The week is half over (thank goodness) lol its been another long week for me. How is everyone doing? Where is everyone at in their cycles?

AFM- cd 13 and nothing... I got a negative opk today. I only have 1 opk left and will use it tomorrow then not buying anymore this cycle.


----------



## star25

Hello all

I'm doing ok thank you, CD28 just done an hpt and got a BFN so i'm expecting af to arrive around Friday, if it doesn't come by the weekend I might do another more decent test Monday or at the weekend but I doubt i'll get that far

Hope you get your positive opk tomorrow! x


----------



## cntrygrl

Hey ladies! Yay for the week being half over! I'm currently CD3 scheduled my mid-cycle ultrasound for June 24th.

Noele-- Hopefully you get your +OPK soon.

Star-- FXed just hold out hope :hugs:


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I hope I get my positive tomorrow too. I have Ewcm today and on cd 11. So hoping that means ovulation is right around the corner. Also, I've always got my fingers crossed for you  And yes don't lose hope because of the bfn... You never know, it could be too early! 

Cntrygrl- Are you starting more Clomid today then since its cd 3? Sending you lots of good vibes this cycle!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Nope I'm days 5-9 on the clomid. I'll be starting this friday.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- How is everything going with you? Your surgery is coming up soon isn't it? Wishing you a speedy recovery.

ADR-- Has AF started yet with the progesterone?

Noele-- Any +OPK yet?

Star-- Any AF symptoms? FXed for you still!


----------



## star25

Hi :)

Haven't really got any symptoms, sore boobs started last night/today and still having on off period type pain, basically how I normally feel before AF shows!
I'm thinking it will be tomorrow or Saturday :(

How are you? clomid starts tomorrow for you doesn't it? x


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- no positive opk yet. But its a good thing because it is cd 14 today and the only day we bd'd was on cd 11. We really need to get with it!! It's so hard month after month of timing bd... Takes all the fun out of it :-( FF thinks I will ovulate around cd 16 so hoping that's right. I'm going to make DH bd tonight lol


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I'm hoping AF doesn't show for you!!


----------



## star25

This regular BD'ing is harder than it sounds I agree! It just makes you feel so under pressure and I start getting stressed if I think I haven't done enough or missed a day I wanted to do, although when I do it how I want and think it will work I still get AF anyway! GRRRR XX


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Yep I'll start clomid tomorrow.

Noele-- I agree with the timing BD it does seem to take the fun out of it. Lol I'll try to buy some sort of new lingerie somewhere in there be it bra & panties or something else.


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning and happy Friday ladies! 

So I am a little frustrated... DH and I did NOT bd last night because we were both exhausted from the long week and I am pretty sure today is ovulation day :-( I have been having lots of Ewcm and I had my temp dip today on my bbt chart. I think we will for sure bd tonight but I don't know if we will catch it in time. Last time we bd'd was cd 11 and it is now cd 15. I'm not that bummed but just frustrated because I feel like it was a waste of a medicated round. 

Anyways, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend! 

Star- what day are you expecting AF at the latest?


----------



## star25

I understand your frustrations, last cycle we only BD about twice and it was too early anyway as it was a long cycle, hopefully you're all good though as you have BD before ovulation and today
I don't know when I expect AF really, I'm pretty sure the opk I had on CD11 was the positive one as was the darkest one I had, my boobs have been hurting since yesterday and have had period pain since about Wednesday so I'm expecting it to arrive by the end of the weekend, the last 2 cycles on clomid when my boobs hurt they hurt for 2-3 days then AF arrives, before clomid it used to be a week

Did you get a positive opk in the end or did you run out?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. I have not been on very much recently but figured I'd give an update. Not trying in June seemed like forever and was very hard. I have my post op surgery doctor appt tomorrow morning. I'm on a liquid only diet for 24 hours and have to do a bowel prep :/ shoot me now lol. My surgery is scheduled Tuesday at 8:30. I'm getting a lap and dye, hsg, d&c and chromotubation. I am super nervous about the anesthesia and pain afterwards. But am excited to finally get answers after 6 failed clomid cycles and 1 failed iui. Praying we get the go ahead to try in July! I have to take a week off work after surgery so that stinks! If we conceive in July well have an April baby and DH and my birthdays are both in April! Fingers crossed. Good luck to all of you ladies still waiting. Prayers sent!


----------



## star25

Good luck dannixo, the pain afterwards is ok because of the amount of pain relief they give you, my main issue was tje sickness after, had to stay in all day and they were thinking of keeping me in but its just because I dont eact well to anaesthesia,which they knew anyway but didnt give the anti sickness meds in tome as said I was too drowsy, like it mattered!
Hope all goes well for you and you can start again in July
Afm- af came last night, cd32 so good it wasn't a long one, on to round 5 now, 2 more rounds left and I'm not hopeful it will work :( just want to have a baby now xxx


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I never got a positive opk because I ran out. But fertility friend thinks I ovulated on cd 15 but I'm thinking is was cd 16. Who knows and it doesn't matter anyways because DH and I barely bd'd at all. I'm not too bummed about missing ovulation because I'm at a point where I just don't think meds are going to help get me pregnant. This was my 6th medicated round... I'm ready to move on to something else or take a break... 

Really sorry to hear AF showed up for you but like you said at least it wasn't a really long cycle! Wishing you lots of luck this next cycle. 

Dannixo- Wishing you the best of luck with your surgery tomorrow and I am praying you either have answers or they fix the issue! I've heard good things about women getting pregnant the cycle after these kind of surgery/procedures! Hoping you are one of the lucky ones  

Cntrygrl & ADR- How are you ladies doing? 

Hoping everyone is doing well!! Happy Monday ladies


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Good Luck with surgery tomorrow. Lots of positive thoughts with you :hugs:

Star-- Sorry about AF. Damn mother nature.

Noele-- I'm doing pretty well. I decided to take clomid in the morning and no bad side effects surprisingly.


----------



## cntrygrl

It's awfully quiet ladies :) How is everyone doing?

Danni-- How did surgery and everything go yesterday?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I just got released from the hospital. The surgery went well. Unfourtantly my left tube was damaged beyond repair so they had to remove it. My right tube had a severe blockage of endometriosis which they removed. I got 4 incision one of which is in my belly button. They had to use a catheter to force me to use the restroom before I could leave. I'm super sore and crampy. I got two narcotics to fill though. The doctor told DH while I was in recovery that our only chance will be iui now. We can't have sex for 6 weeks so guess we will be back in August now more waiting sucks! I am bleeding a pretty good amount as well. Really tired in and out of sleep due to the pain killers and anesthesia. Thank you all for your well wishes! It means alot to have so much support. I am super sore and hurting pretty bad this morning.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Hope you start feeling better and that the pain meds take care of the soreness. Wishing that August gets here quickly for you and that the IUI works first try.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Sorry to hear the pain you are in! Hoping you have a fast recovery and start to feel better soon. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you the month of August  

Cntrygrl- How are you doing? It has been quiet on here lately... I'm thinking everyone has been busy with summer activities (at least I have been). I'm doing pretty good. Nothing new. I've got a sinus cold and its driving me crazy but that's about it. 

Star- I hope you are doing well too!

AFM- 5dpo today. FF decided to switch my ovulation day from cd 15 to cd 16 so my hunch was right. I have sinus cold that started yesterday and I have been super emotional and cranky since yesterday as well. I don't think one or the other has anything to do with possible pregnancy (my chances are pretty slim this cycle) but I am thinking my hormones might be out of whack, maybe from the meds. Who knows. 

Really hoping everyone is doing well and has a good rest of the week!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I'm doing well. We have a lot of graduation/baby shower/engagement parties the next couple of months. Blech at the sinus cold I think those have to be one of the worst. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## star25

I'm ok thank u noele- cd5 today,feels like its going quick but would rather be 5dpo like you! 
Just want these last 2 cycles done so I can move onto something else

How is everyone else? 

Hope your feeling better dannixo 
X


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I feel the same way.. I'm over trying just meds and am ready to move onto something else! 

Hoping everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning!

Cntrygrl- I just wanted to wish you good luck with your follie scan today  hoping everything checks out good and you get to move on with IUI #2!! Let us know. 

AFM- 9dpo and nothing new. Just waiting for AF. Should arrive in 3-5 days! Fingers crossed like always that the witch stays away!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Thank You :) I got my HCG shot today. We have one egg on the right and IUI is scheduled for 2:15 tomorrow afternoon. How are you doing? Your temps seem to be going up and down. Mine haven't been very consistent this month so far either.


----------



## star25

Good luck for Tommorrow cntrygrl, hope this will be a bfp for you :)

Noele - I hope the witch stays away from you too! There has to be a bfp on this thread soon 

Afm - CD8 today so nothing to report, might start using the opks again weds if I cam be bothered, also only have 3 conceive plus applications left so should order them too but all seems like an effort again alreadyt why cant o just get my bfp and all this be over, for all of us! X


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- yes my temps are being a little crazy but they are staying above cover line. I missed two days of temping as well. Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow  

Star- I agree! Someone has to get a BFP soon! I usually use the OPKs starting on cd 10 too. Well hoping you ovulate sooner than later so you can be in the TWW too!!


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

I finally got a mini vacation and had a few days off work :) it was great to relax and do nothing. I start my pergesterone today and i have to wait a whole cycle before i can start clomid again. My AF should start a few days after the 10 days of pergesterone. 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Any symptoms? Have you broke down and tested yet?

Star-- Have you started OPK's?

Danni-- How are you feeling? I'm hoping much better than before :hugs:

ADR-- Glad you got a mini vacation and were able to relax.

AFM-- Everything went well yesterday. I didn't have any cramping or bleeding this time.


----------



## star25

Hi, good job you said that cntrygrl, I'd completely forgotten about the opks, I'll do one later, glad the iui went well, hoping for good results for you

I'm cd10 today, I think I might try and BD everyday, done every other last cycle and didn't miss a day but that didn't work so I'll try this again

Hope everyone else is well? Good to have you back ADR, hopefully this month will go quick so you can start the clomid and get your bfp

xx


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- How did the IUI go? Hope your doing good! Back in the TWW again 

ADR- Glad to hear you got a nice vacation!! Hoping your AF arrives in a timely manner and you can start Clomid again soon  Who knows you might get your BFP while doing this natural cycle!! Lots of luck to you and thanks for updating!!

Star- Did you start your opks yet? 

AFM- 11dpo and felt like AF was on its way yesterday and now even more so today!! Hasn't shown yet but feels like it could be anytime now. :-( I'm starting to get very sad as July approaches because this means DH and I have been TTC for exactly two years now and still no baby or pregnancy. It doesn't help that my DH has a step brother whose 18 year old girlfriend just gave birth to twins yesterday. I think my DH is a little sad because he is 10 years older than his step brother and now his parents are grandparents for the first time and my DH feels like it should of been us making them grandparents for the first time. Also, one of my best friends is due with her first baby in a week. But this is life I guess and I suppose getting sad and dwelling on things don't really help so I just have to keep moving on. Thanks for listening to me vent! I don't really vent to my friends because they don't understand whatsoever. 

Wishing you all good luck and babydust!! Someone has to get a BFP soon


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- glad to hear the IUI went well  Your said you normally have a 17 day lp? Let's hope it goes by fast! I'm really excited for you


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Just an update: Had my post op doctors appt today, went okay I guess. The doctor said the left tube was swollen and closed completely full of endometriosis that is why they removed it. He said the left overy was actually connected to the left tube from scar tissue. They wanted to remove the left overy but decided not to. The right tube was open but was full of endometriosis preventing us from getting pregnant. They removed all of the endometriosis in my right tube and some they found in my abdomen. The only way we can get pregnant now is from artificial insemination (IUI). We have to wait one cycle so we will be trying again in July! We can only try every other month when I am ovulating on the right overy. If we're not pregnant in 3 months I have to have surgery again because scar tissue will grow back. After that if we have not conceived its off to ivf for us.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Will they just monitor your ovulation with ultrasounds? This way if you ovulate from the right side twice in a row they'll know. I seem to be more left side dominant.


----------



## Noele0002

Danni- Wishing you the best of luck in July with IUI!!! 

AFM- AF showed yesterday :-( I am calling the doc today to refill my Letrozole and maybe see what the next step is... I will let you ladies know what the plan is when I hear from my doctor! Happy Friday and hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Hopefully the doctor will give you some good news on moving forward. Happy friday to you too!


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Danni-- Will they just monitor your ovulation with ultrasounds? This way if you ovulate from the right side twice in a row they'll know. I seem to be more left side dominant.

Yes I have to go in for a cd 2 ultrasound to see what side I'm ovulating on before they will give me the clomid.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Hoping it will all work out for you :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hi, Sorry AF showed noele, do you know how many more medicated cycles you will have?

im on CD12 today, seems to be going quick, have BD on days 9,10,12 and used conceive plus, shouldn't have wasted it though as haven't had a positive opk yet, they had 20 clearblue digital ovulation sticks in the supermarket today for £8.75 reduced from £35, I didn't get them though as can't keep spending money on these things, it wont change when I bd as we do it when we can anyway, still tempted to go back though!

Good luck to everyone else for their next cycles

how many dpiui are you cntrygrl?


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I am only 3dpiui. Have you tried the softcups also? They keep everything right up near the cervix. We used preseed and softcups this time before the IUI.


----------



## star25

I haven't tried them before but will look into them, can't believe im on round 5 of clomid, it makes you feel so hopeful at the start and its gone so quick!


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> I haven't tried them before but will look into them, can't believe im on round 5 of clomid, it makes you feel so hopeful at the start and its gone so quick!

I felt that exact same way! I would be going on round nine but had to take may and June off for surgery! I almost feel hopeless like it won't work. The statics say only 6 cycles and its ineffective.


----------



## star25

Mrs


Dannixo said:


> star25 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't tried them before but will look into them, can't believe im on round 5 of clomid, it makes you feel so hopeful at the start and its gone so quick!
> 
> I felt that exact same way! I would be going on round nine but had to take may and June off for surgery! I almost feel hopeless like it won't work. The statics say only 6 cycles and its ineffective.Click to expand...

Ive got 6 rounds this time, had 3 last yr but they were from my gp and 50mg and think I ovulated once out of 3 ,this time theyre from fertility specialist and 100mg so was more hopeful of it working, its so depressing, ive my fingers crossed that we will all have our bfps by tthe end of the summer! 

Ive been planning a holiday for end of sept driving through France anf italy,would be nice to have a few drinks but would so much prefer to be pregnant and couldn't! X


----------



## star25

Morning, hoe is everyone?

Any signs yet cntrygrl?

I'm CD15 ,it's going so quick I have to stop and think what day I'm on, think coz ive been busy it's taken my mind off it so it's flying by, ive got my sister's wedding this wkend so something to look forward to

Havent had a positive opk yet, whats tje latest anyones had one? X


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- No symptoms really. Just constantly thirsty it seems. The month I got my bfp I ovulated on CD17.

AFM-- We got a new kitten on Friday. She is a such little fluffball and likes to hide everywhere. I have resisted the urge to POAS so far this month.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I have my fingers and toes crossed for you  

Star- Your cycle has seemed to be flying by! That's the nice thing about summer time  We have so many events/activities to keep us and our minds busy!

AFM- Cd 5 and taking Letrozole 2.5mg AGAIN... This is my 7th medicated cycle! Next cycle I will make sure to express my feelings about moving on to another plan/method. 

Happy Monday ladies!! Anyone else have a short week for the 4th of July? I am definitely looking forward to only working a 3 day week.


----------



## cntrygrl

I have Thursday off and then a half day for Friday :) We're doing a moonlight cruise Saturday that will have fireworks as well. We also have a graduation party Saturday. I think that's it for July.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone!

Happy soon to be 4th of July to everyone :) Im in Canada and we just celebrated Canada day yesterday so its a short week for me as well :)

I started my progesterone last night... i gave my body an extra few days before i went back on all this medication. The OBGYN has given me 6 cycles i believe this time... so hopefully it works again. 

I hope everyone is doing well and waiting is the hardest part but it will be well worth it once we all get our BFP's :) Sending you all good vibes from Canada!


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- Thank you and lots of :dust: to you

AFM--So I made the mistake of popping onto one of the old threads I was part of. Out of like 20 women it me and one other girl that aren't expecting or recently had their baby. Kind of made me a little depressed.


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- Happy Canada Day!  So once AF starts will you be able to take the Clomid this cycle or do you have to wait one cycle? I'm sending you lots of babydust and hope you get your BFP right away!

AFM- Cd 7 today and I am thankful this was the last day of taking my Letrozole. Usually I don't get very many side effects from it but this cycle I have been... Crying over things that don't even make sense and lots of hotflashes! 

Well its kind of my Friday today so I am happy and looking forward to a long weekend! Happy 4th of July ladies! I probably won't be back on until Monday! Babydust to all


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Sorry to hear that! I would be a little depressed about it too but just try to stay positive! You got your BFP once before and I am confident you will get a BFP again  I am confident that all of us on this thread will get our well deserved BFPs its just a matter of time... And 'time' for us seems to be going SOOOO slow when we are LTTTC and counting every day to ovulation then counting everyday to when AF is due and starting all over again. Just out of curiosity was that thread of other women with fertility issues?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Yes they had fertility issues also. Some got pregnant right away from clomid, others used IUI and IVF. Hope you have a wonderful 4th of July also!


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Happy 4th of July to all of you :) 

Cntrygrl - I totally know how you feel. Today I had some sad moments because Im planning my best friends babyshower for the end of this month... I love her to death but its hard not to feel this way. Lets all keep our heads up though because we will all hopefully get our BFP soon :)

Noele - The OBGYN had told me to wait one cycle and I bled for one day last month... im guessing that would have been my AF. I miscarried on May 4th so today is exactly 2 months since so I think i will start taking the clomid this cycle. My husband agreed as well. Thanks for the positive wishes :) i hope it works!!!!

Talk to you all soon! i hope you all had a great holiday!


----------



## Noele0002

Happy Monday!! I hope everyone had a wonderful Holiday weekend  It's been pretty quiet on this thread lately... Where is everyone at in their cycles? I am on cd 12 and waiting to ovulate. So far we bd'd on days 9 & 10 and I am hoping to bd tonight as well and try for either everyday or every other day. No opks again for me this month. Trying to save money. But I will be temping and watching my CM. Well I hope to hear some updates from you ladies!


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Happy Monday!! I hope everyone had a wonderful Holiday weekend  It's been pretty quiet on this thread lately... Where is everyone at in their cycles? I am on cd 12 and waiting to ovulate. So far we bd'd on days 9 & 10 and I am hoping to bd tonight as well and try for either everyday or every other day. No opks again for me this month. Trying to save money. But I will be temping and watching my CM. Well I hope to hear some updates from you ladies!

Good afternoon, I am on cd 19. Nothing much going on over here. First natural cycle after surgery so not holding on much hope. Just waiting for af so I can start clomid and back to iui. Good luck this month.


----------



## cntrygrl

I tested this morning and it was negative. So AF should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> I tested this morning and it was negative. So AF should be here in a couple of days.

Have you discussed other options with your doctor since your at your 6th round with no success. My doctor made me try 6 failed rounds before opting for surgery.


----------



## cntrygrl

I've had the HSG, SIS everything is clear. What surgery?


----------



## cntrygrl

I also had a polypectomy,hysteroscopy, and d&c in April of last year.


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, hope your all well, havent forgotten you all just been having an awful past week, my dad's been in hospital with a blood clot on his brain, been touch and go as hes also a drinker unfortunately and last night at 2am he passed away 12 hrs after his life support was switched off
I just feel terrible,miss him so much already and can't think of anything else, especially not ttc

Speak soon x


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry about the loss of your father, star. Lots of :hugs: and thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am so sorry to hear that :-( My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## star25

Thank u so much ladies, had to start arrangements for funeral today, so sad xx


----------



## ADR10

star25 said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all well, havent forgotten you all just been having an awful past week, my dad's been in hospital with a blood clot on his brain, been touch and go as hes also a drinker unfortunately and last night at 2am he passed away 12 hrs after his life support was switched off
> I just feel terrible,miss him so much already and can't think of anything else, especially not ttc
> 
> Speak soon x

Hi Star25.

My heart goes out to you. I went through this back in October so i know exactly how you are feeling. Im sending hugs to you and your family. If you need to talk about it let me know. Lots of love going your way!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Still sending you lots of hugs & thoughts.

How are the rest of you ladies doing?

AFM-- AF started yesterday and I'm going to try taking clomid days 3-7 instead of 5-9. From what I've read online there seems to be a bit more success with that. This is our last cycle before taking a break from the meds. Then I'll probably see about being referred to a specialist.


----------



## star25

Hi, thank you everyone, theres just so much to do and its hard to know where to start, he's not even home yet at the funeral directors we have chosen, hes in hospital still which is a ferry ride away as were waiting for 2 doctors to sign the cremation form, just want him back here now so I can go and see him and just to know that hes home
Then theres the funeral were arranging and solicitor appointments 

TTC is slowly creeping back in my mind though, I suppose it never goes away, ive got one more round of clomid then its on to other things, what they are I don't know, literally had enough of it, been waiting for too long now 
We have been talking about going private for IVF if that's whats needed, I just don't think I would benefit from IUI and don't want to waste anymore time. We can get 1-3 rounds of IVF funded, I've seen a clinic I like the look of and their website says there is no waiting list for NHS patients so hopefully can go straight into it and if the funded rounds fail then pay for it privately at the same clinic

Sorry AF arrived for you cntrgrl, I thought you were already under a specialist?

ADR-Sorry to hear of your loss, its hard enough losing grandparents but losing a parent is a different pain, just can't bear the thought of not seeing him sat in his kitchen where he spent a lot of time, keep going to his house, my step mum obviously still lives there but his will says the house has to be sold which is really sad as its our family home what we all grew up in :(

Good luck to everyone this cycle, sorry haven't kept up to date with all but thank you so much for all your support xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I am just under my normal OBGYN. They can perform IUI's there so I thought it was nice and convenient.


----------



## 123Deirdre

cntrygrl said:


> Star-- Still sending you lots of hugs & thoughts.
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies doing?
> 
> AFM-- AF started yesterday and I'm going to try taking clomid days 3-7 instead of 5-9. From what I've read online there seems to be a bit more success with that. This is our last cycle before taking a break from the meds. Then I'll probably see about being referred to a specialist.

I was given the clomid for days 2-6 turns out I counted wrong and did 3-7 that was my first month and as you know...we conceived! Hope it works!
I often wonder, if I had of counted 2-6 like I was supposed to maybe I wouldn't have had the luck we had :)


----------



## Noele0002

Star- My thoughts are still with you!! 

Cntrygrl- Sorry hear AF arrived but I like your idea of switching the days of taking Clomid. 

AFM- In my TWW but really my head is just not there anymore for TTC. I don't even know what day I am on because I haven't been keeping track... I'm guessing this means it is definitely time for a few months off for me. I'm going to call my doctor when AF arrives and tell him I am going to take a few months of and start back up in October and that I'd like to have some kind of plan in play because I'm extremely tired of just taking the meds because clearly that is not going to work. I've been on meds since December and only had one month off from them. I just need to clear my head for a little while and focus on other things in my life. I will still check in on here every week and will be hoping to hear good news from someone soon!! Good luck ladies and I hope you are all doing well


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Can't say I blame you. This is our last cycle of meds before taking a break also. I feel like my ovaries and body need a break from the clomid and trigger shot. Good Luck to you maybe it will happen when we aren't planning. :hugs:


----------



## star25

I dont think the meds are going to work for me either, altogether this is my 8th round of Clomid and I really cant be bothered with it anymore, maybe we will all get lucky now we've decided we've had enough! Already feeling odd twinges of period pain now, on CD29 so I'm sure it won't be long

Wishing you all luck xx


----------



## Noele0002

Well let's just hope we all get lucky on our breaks!! Please check in here often with updates!! I wish you all the best and will think of you ladies often  *Babydust*


----------



## Dannixo

Well ladies another :bfn: for me.. Looks like the surgery isn't going to make this any easy.. Af should be here by morning. Like clock work. Ugh! So frustrating! I know it was a natural cycle but one can still hope. Been cramping really bad all morning. Calling the doctor when I start then back to round 7 of clomid plus iui again.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Hopefully this one will do the trick :hugs:


----------



## star25

We definitely have to keep updating each other

Sorry to hear about the cramping Danni, and definitely dont give up hope
Although ive had enough I still won't give up hoping and going by what my fs tells me

Praying for the best for us all xx


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Today is day 3 of my AF so i started clomid today. I will keep you posted on how it goes this month and i hope everything works out soon for all of us. its been a long few months and good news on here is bound to come soon! 

I wish everyone the best :)


----------



## star25

Good luck adr for this cycle, af has arrived for me today, crampings not good, just woke me up after only 2 hours sleep after a 12hr night shift, Grrrr!!
Its my dad's funeral on Monday so I'm glad it's here now though, couldn't cope with af arriving on the same time 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry AF got you Star. :hugs:


----------



## star25

I may have jumped the gun a bit there, af hasn't arrived yet but it will be today, had such a bad stomach and back just put a towel on and then it just felt like it had started but hasn't, why does it have to mess about so much!


----------



## cntrygrl

It likes to play tricks on us.


----------



## star25

evil evil witch! still the cramping but hasn't started, it will be today as boobs stopped hurting this morning and that's always a definite sign


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Did AF ever officially arrive? 

AFM- I think my AF should be here by Thursday.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I went to look at your chart and then realized you had stopped temping, lol.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I did lol just this cycle though. I forgot around ovulation time then I wasn't home for a few days so I figured I will just start the day after AF arrives. How are you doing? When do you go in for a scan and trigger shot?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Cd 13 ultrasound July 29th and should trigger that day if follicles are on right side then finally iui the day after! Glad to be back in the game. Good luck this month ladies!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Tomorrow is scan and probably shot. Then we're seeing how many eggs we have to decide on IUI or just try natural.

Danni-- Welcome back to the game. Good Luck.

:dust: To all of us!


----------



## star25

Hi all, af did arrive thursday in the end ,dam it!

I'm on cd6 today, 1 more day left of clomid, I ended up starting Clomid on cd3 this time but I just forgot
Maybe it will make a difference!

Hope it all works for everyone this cycle and af stays away noele!


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- I am very excited for you this cycle!! Let us know how it goes next week 

Cntrygrl- Lots of luck at your scan today  Let us know how it goes!

Star- Sorry again that AF did show in the end. That witch!! ;-) Well I have got my fingers and toes crossed for you this cycle!! Maybe switching the days was all you needed. As long as you make sure to bd then there is ALWAYS a chance!! I keep reading about how most couples don't bd at the right times.. They wait until ovulation or a positive opk when I guess a lot of times that is too late. Anyways, lots of babydust sent your way 

AFM- AF should be hear anytime but I don't know what day I ovulated so I guess I'm really not sure when to expect AF.


----------



## cntrygrl

We had one egg on the left measuring 28mm. IUI is tomorrow at 10:30. Here's to hoping third time is the charm.


----------



## star25

Good luck Tomoro cntrygrl, hoping for third time lucky too for you x


----------



## Noele0002

Good luck today Cntrygrl! Let's hope what they say is true about the third time is the charm! Sending you lots of babydust today


----------



## Noele0002

I'm a night owl tonight I guess. I can't sleep for the life of me. I thought AF would have been here by now but no sign of her yet. Today will be cd 31 and if AF doesn't show up today than that makes this the longest cycle I've had since Nov. 2012 (I started meds in Dec 2012) I used to have 30-32 day cycles before fertility meds. I'm assuming I ovulated later than I have been the past couple months. lol go figure since I didn't keep up with my bbt charting. 

I have had a terrible head-cold the last two days.. so that could be contributing to AF's somewhat late arrival. I think I am trying to hold onto every last little bit of hope I have before going on a break since this is my last medicated cycle for a few months. 

Anyways, I hope you all are doing well!! If AF doesn't arrive by Tuesday I will take a hpt. That would put me at a 34 day cycle.

Tundralife- Not sure if you will see this or not but I've been thinking about you and hoping you are doing well!! Check in with us when you can.


----------



## Noele0002

I also forgot to mention that I am down 10.5 lbs since May 15th  So proud of myself but I still have a ways to go before I reach my ultimate goal.


----------



## Noele0002

How are you ladies doing? Everyone has been pretty quiet. Not sure if any of you read my last post but AF is now 5/6 days late for me. I am on cd 34. The longest cycle I ever had was 38 days and that was more likely because I had the stomach flu around ovulation time. This is the second longest cycle I've had. I'm not sure what to think... My temps have been high the past few days but dropped dramatically today. But no sign of AF still. I ended up poas Sunday and Monday and both were bfns but... There were a few minutes of staring at each of them when I thought I could see the faintest line but then looked back later and couldn't see it. 

I've had symptoms too but whether they are related or not who knows... Not sure what I think or should do. Obviously I have to just wait it out but how long do you think I should go before calling my doctor for a blood test? Lol I talked to DH about it and he said I should wait until I was a month late... Hahahah I looked at him like he was crazy. I think at this point he has lost all hope at a possible pregnancy for us. Should I just go out and buy a name brand hpt? I really don't 'feel pregnant'. Actually my body has felt amazing besides my head cold. I haven't been tired or anything. Here are some of the symptoms I've been experiencing...

Thursday- (AF due) woke up with a terrible head cold that lasted until Sunday. 

Sunday- woke up at 4am with the WORST heartburn I've ever had in my life. It woke me up out of dead sleep and almost brought me to tears. Tums helped a little bit but I could feel it once in awhile throughout the rest of the day. 

Monday- Smelling everything!!! My work stunk like Garlic and foot oder all day. 

Today- Nothing just late AF... 

Then I also have a lack of pre-af symptoms: 2-5 days before AF I get acne break outs on my face, Moody & emotional, and backaches. I have none of these symptoms. My face has been more clear than its been in years. 

I'm just frustrated I guess. I'm trying my best not to get my hopes up but when I've been TTC for over two years and only have had 2 late periods its hard not to get my hopes up considering that is supposed to be the one sign that tips you off about pregnancy. 

Sorry for rambling lol I'm just going insane over here!


----------



## ADR10

Noele0002 said:


> How are you ladies doing? Everyone has been pretty quiet. Not sure if any of you read my last post but AF is now 5/6 days late for me. I am on cd 34. The longest cycle I ever had was 38 days and that was more likely because I had the stomach flu around ovulation time. This is the second longest cycle I've had. I'm not sure what to think... My temps have been high the past few days but dropped dramatically today. But no sign of AF still. I ended up poas Sunday and Monday and both were bfns but... There were a few minutes of staring at each of them when I thought I could see the faintest line but then looked back later and couldn't see it.
> 
> I've had symptoms too but whether they are related or not who knows... Not sure what I think or should do. Obviously I have to just wait it out but how long do you think I should go before calling my doctor for a blood test? Lol I talked to DH about it and he said I should wait until I was a month late... Hahahah I looked at him like he was crazy. I think at this point he has lost all hope at a possible pregnancy for us. Should I just go out and buy a name brand hpt? I really don't 'feel pregnant'. Actually my body has felt amazing besides my head cold. I haven't been tired or anything. Here are some of the symptoms I've been experiencing...
> 
> Thursday- (AF due) woke up with a terrible head cold that lasted until Sunday.
> 
> Sunday- woke up at 4am with the WORST heartburn I've ever had in my life. It woke me up out of dead sleep and almost brought me to tears. Tums helped a little bit but I could feel it once in awhile throughout the rest of the day.
> 
> Monday- Smelling everything!!! My work stunk like Garlic and foot oder all day.
> 
> Today- Nothing just late AF...
> 
> Then I also have a lack of pre-af symptoms: 2-5 days before AF I get acne break outs on my face, Moody & emotional, and backaches. I have none of these symptoms. My face has been more clear than its been in years.
> 
> I'm just frustrated I guess. I'm trying my best not to get my hopes up but when I've been TTC for over two years and only have had 2 late periods its hard not to get my hopes up considering that is supposed to be the one sign that tips you off about pregnancy.
> 
> Sorry for rambling lol I'm just going insane over here!

Hi Noele!!!! 

Omg these are the symptoms i had when i got pregnant!! i have my fingers crossed for you :) stay positive... please keep me updated!!! Remember that a faint line is a good line still.. test again in a few days and if you cant wait then go for a blood test. Those will have more accurate results.


----------



## cntrygrl

It's hard to tell since you didn't temp. Maybe you ovulated later or something, but my FXed for you :)


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- Thanks and I will stay positive even if AF shows up! As far as the faint line goes... I'm not even sure if it was really there or my eyes playing tricks on me. At one point I was totally convinced I could see a very very faint line then I checked it 5 mins later and couldn't find it again... My eyes were definitely playing tricks on me. I am going to wait until Thursday to test again and maybe call my doctor that day to see what he thinks I should do. 

Cntrygrl- I'm definitely kicking myself for not temping this whole cycle. I very well could have ovulated later (that's probably the most likely scenario). It's just strange that the first 6 medicated cycles have all been pretty consistent and all shortened my cycles to 26-29 days and made me ovulate earlier than later. 

I'm staying positive and keeping my fingers crossed but I just can't shake the feeling that this is not my month. I will update on Thursday! Thanks again ladies.


----------



## ADR10

Noele0002 said:


> Adr- Thanks and I will stay positive even if AF shows up! As far as the faint line goes... I'm not even sure if it was really there or my eyes playing tricks on me. At one point I was totally convinced I could see a very very faint line then I checked it 5 mins later and couldn't find it again... My eyes were definitely playing tricks on me. I am going to wait until Thursday to test again and maybe call my doctor that day to see what he thinks I should do.
> 
> Cntrygrl- I'm definitely kicking myself for not temping this whole cycle. I very well could have ovulated later (that's probably the most likely scenario). It's just strange that the first 6 medicated cycles have all been pretty consistent and all shortened my cycles to 26-29 days and made me ovulate earlier than later.
> 
> I'm staying positive and keeping my fingers crossed but I just can't shake the feeling that this is not my month. I will update on Thursday! Thanks again ladies.

Im going away tomorrow and will be back on the 6th... hopefully you will have posted some great news :) :)


----------



## Dannixo

Had my IUI today!


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck Danni


----------



## Dannixo

Thank you, 50/50 shot this month as I had two eggs. 1 on my right side and 1 on my left (bad) side. They can't guarantee which side will release the egg.


----------



## star25

Any news noele? Sorry havent been on, internet playing up, it all sounds positive tho! 
Good luck Danni for the iui

How is everyone else?


----------



## cntrygrl

Ummm anyone else understand why that person is posting in here? Anyways......

Danni-- What size were your follies? If they gave you the shot again I think both should release. FXed for you.

Star-- Where are you in your cycle?

AFM-- Day 21 bloodwork today hopefully. I've been horribly gassy (I hate it), very tired last night, and have been drinking lots of water. Could be from the shot though as they inject you with pregnancy hormones.


----------



## Noele0002

Well ladies good and bad news... There was a little bit of blood when I wiped this morning! So I am thinking AF is on her way. It's good because if I am not pregnant than I'd rather AF show up sooner than later. Guessing I ovulated a week later that's why AF is a week late. I just wish I would have tracked ovulation so I could've known when AF was due. I am promising myself that I will do my best to keep up with my bbt charting because I hate when I get so confused and not knowing is the worst. Being a week late and getting my hopes up a tiny bit made me realize I really don't want a break from TTC but I do want a break from the meds. So I am going to continue TTC with Opks and bbt charting. Then in the fall maybe around October/November contact my doctor about a next step. 

Star- its good to hear from you! How have you been doing? Where are you at in your cycle?

Cntrygrl- Thanks again. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle. Are you testing out your trigger?

I will update when af actually shows for me!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I haven't been testing out the trigger. I have been very good about not POASing. I did go and get CD21 blood drawn today. Your plan sounds like mine for after this cycle. I will still be charting, but giving my body a break from all the meds.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Sorry I forgot to wish you good luck with your IUI!!! I've got my fingers crossed for you  How long is your LP?

Cntrygrl- That's good that you have the strength to not poas... I still have about 35-40 left out of the 50pk I bought awhile ago. I'm only using them now if AF is late. I think giving our bodies a break from all the meds is so important! I'm even trying to give my body a break from unhealthy/processed foods. Slowly but surely I am eating a lot more natural foods and cutting out all the crap. 

Oh and AF did officially arrive!! I'm not upset at all to my surprise. I just keep thinking it gives me another month to get closer to my weightloss goal. 

That girl who posted on here must have got the picture! Her post and my post were deleted Lol I'm wondering how my comment to her got deleted though? I wasn't mean or anything! Just telling her she was in the wrong place...


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Dannixo- Sorry I forgot to wish you good luck with your IUI!!! I've got my fingers crossed for you  How long is your LP?
> 
> Cntrygrl- That's good that you have the strength to not poas... I still have about 35-40 left out of the 50pk I bought awhile ago. I'm only using them now if AF is late. I think giving our bodies a break from all the meds is so important! I'm even trying to give my body a break from unhealthy/processed foods. Slowly but surely I am eating a lot more natural foods and cutting out all the crap.
> 
> Oh and AF did officially arrive!! I'm not upset at all to my surprise. I just keep thinking it gives me another month to get closer to my weightloss goal.
> 
> That girl who posted on here must have got the picture! Her post and my post were deleted Lol I'm wondering how my comment to her got deleted though? I wasn't mean or anything! Just telling her she was in the wrong place...


Usually 12-14 days.


----------



## cntrygrl

I saw that her post was deleted.


----------



## star25

Hi
Sorry internet still playing up, not been ignorant!

Where is everyone in their cycles? 

I'm CD20 , last Clomid cycle, please please work! 
X


----------



## cntrygrl

I am on CD 27, but have a 17 day LP phase. So I'm currently 13dpo. I'm kind of thinking I am out though.


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! 

Star- I am on cd 7 and no medication this cycle. We decided to take a break from meds but not TTC. We will hopefully start bd'ing tonight and my new plan is to bd every other night or every 3rd night all the way until cd 25. The reason for that is because last cycle I ovulated extremely late... Maybe around cd 23/24. Anyways, I am wishing you lots of luck and babydust that your last Clomid cycle works  Have you detected ovulation yet?

Cntrygrl- As always I have my fingers and toes crossed for you girl!!! Remember you are not out until AF arrives. Stay positive  

Dannixo- How are you doing? How many dpiui are you?


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone!

Hope you are all doing well. I just got back from Hawaii so im feeling relaxed :) 

Im currently on day 23 of my cycle... i didnt test to see when i ovulated this month but im trying not to think too much about it this cycle. 

I have to go catch up on all my work emails so I will msg again later.

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## cntrygrl

Doctor just called with my progesterone levels for cd21 they're pretty high at 45.9. She said it could be a possible pregnancy or from the meds.

Danni-- Will you be doing a cd21 blood work also?


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Hi
> Sorry internet still playing up, not been ignorant!
> 
> Where is everyone in their cycles?
> 
> I'm CD20 , last Clomid cycle, please please work!
> X

We are close. Cd 21 for me.


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Star- I am on cd 7 and no medication this cycle. We decided to take a break from meds but not TTC. We will hopefully start bd'ing tonight and my new plan is to bd every other night or every 3rd night all the way until cd 25. The reason for that is because last cycle I ovulated extremely late... Maybe around cd 23/24. Anyways, I am wishing you lots of luck and babydust that your last Clomid cycle works  Have you detected ovulation yet?
> 
> Cntrygrl- As always I have my fingers and toes crossed for you girl!!! Remember you are not out until AF arrives. Stay positive
> 
> Dannixo- How are you doing? How many dpiui are you?

I am doing good staying super busy. I got my cd 21 progesteone done today. Will have results around 4 today. I am 7dpiui. Called and scheduled an ivf consult for October 1st.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Doctor just called with my progesterone levels for cd21 they're pretty high at 45.9. She said it could be a possible pregnancy or from the meds.
> 
> Danni-- Will you be doing a cd21 blood work also?

Ahh!! I'm so excited for you! Those are super high numbers! My doctor says anything over 30 looks great for pregnancy! I had my cd 21 bloods done today, will have results at 4.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Ummm anyone else understand why that person is posting in here? Anyways......
> 
> Danni-- What size were your follies? If they gave you the shot again I think both should release. FXed for you.
> 
> Star-- Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> AFM-- Day 21 bloodwork today hopefully. I've been horribly gassy (I hate it), very tired last night, and have been drinking lots of water. Could be from the shot though as they inject you with pregnancy hormones.

I'm not sure they never tell me but I know that both were of size she said.


----------



## Dannixo

I got my cd 21 bloods drawn today and they came back at 38.44 the highest I've ever gone. Also scheduled a consult for IVF October 1st.


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck! That's a good progesterone too. We will start looking into IVF towards the end of the year or at least an infertility specialist.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl & Dannixo- Wow! Congrats on the high progesterone levels  Hoping this is it for both of you!!!

Adr- Glad you had a great vacation  I have been working the last 12 days in a row and am in serious NEED of a vacation too!!! Lol


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Have you done any mid-cycle utlrasounds or CD21 tests to make sure you're releasing an egg?


----------



## star25

Hi

Noele - sounds like u have a good plan, I havent tried to detect ovulation this month, I kind of felt like I just wanted to take the Clomid just to get it out the way as dont think it will work
We bd on days 12,13,14,16,17
I had quite a bit of ovulation pain on days 14 and 15 ,felt quite strange like fragile inside if that makes sense
Hope this month works for you

Adr - were quite close in our cycles, I'm CD22 today, fingers crossed for us! 

Cntrygrl and Danni - exciting progesterone results, how great would it be for you both to get your bfps this cycle, hoping you won't need any ivf appointments


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I've never had a mid-cycle scan. Only day 3 scan. But I have had my progesterone done once on my 3rd cycle of Clomid day 21 and my levels were 16.5 so I definitely ovulated. I don't think I was 7dpo either. It was more like 4dpo since I typically ovulate later. I always get positive Opks around my suggested/estimated ovulation time and now that I temp FF has been confirming it too. I assume I am ovulating fine but you never know I guess. 

Star- Hopefully that's a good thing that you felt strong ovulation pains  Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## ADR10

star25 said:


> Hi
> 
> Noele - sounds like u have a good plan, I havent tried to detect ovulation this month, I kind of felt like I just wanted to take the Clomid just to get it out the way as dont think it will work
> We bd on days 12,13,14,16,17
> I had quite a bit of ovulation pain on days 14 and 15 ,felt quite strange like fragile inside if that makes sense
> Hope this month works for you
> 
> Adr - were quite close in our cycles, I'm CD22 today, fingers crossed for us!
> 
> Cntrygrl and Danni - exciting progesterone results, how great would it be for you both to get your bfps this cycle, hoping you won't need any ivf appointments

thats awesome! hopefully this round works for both of us! its hard to tell what are clomid symtoms versus pregnancy symptoms... today iv had really bad hot flashes for some reason... im in an airconditioned building and I am still fanning myself when it hits! I dont know when to do a hpt... so nervous too. Today is CD 25 for me... my guess is i ovulated between CD10-CD15.

Are you experiencing any symptoms???


----------



## star25

HHi, I havent had any signs of anything since the ovulation type pain, maybe this will be a good sign but then my cramps and sore boobs dont normally start til a few days before af,the last 2 cycles have been 32 days and I'm CD23 today so about a week to go if I'm
Having a normal cycle

The hot flushes sound like a good sign, I had a dream last night that someone on here told me I was pregnant,I hadn't even done a test and then hours later I thought - but I havent tested! I ran upstairs to test and got as far as peeing then the dream stopped! I hope thats not a bad sign! 

Is anyone else testing this cycle?


----------



## cntrygrl

I tested and mine was BFN. My temp also went from 98.71 yesterday down to 98.26 today so expecting AF to arrive.


----------



## ADR10

Yeah im expecting AF to arrive as well in about a week... i just dont feel the same way when i got pregnant back in May. my breasts are still sore but thats about it... and my breasts are always sore on clomid. 

They say dreaming stuff like that is a sign of pregnancy!!! i have my fingers crossed for you :) Hopefully one of us on this board gets a BFP soon :)


----------



## Dannixo

Tested this morning 10 dpiui and bfn. Still early but not holding our much hope been cramping all day. Due on Monday so will test again Sunday with a FRER.


----------



## Noele0002

Wishing all of you ladies lots of luck! Sorry to hear about the bfns but don't lose hope! Its crazy all of you are so close in your cycles.


----------



## Dannixo

Here are my tests. I hate using this brand though, good for evaps. First set are 7,8,9 dpiui and last 2 are today's 10dpiui. They are all dried.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dannixo

Dannixo said:


> Here are my tests. I hate using this brand though, good for evaps. First set are 7,8,9 dpiui and last 2 are today's 10dpiui. They are all dried.

10dpiui
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## star25

Wishing you lots of luck danni and cntrygrl, sorry I cant see the pics very well as im on my phone, hope af doesnt arrive Monday

I'm CD24 and think ive got a cyst,ive got the stabbing pain back in my left side,ive had it a few cycles and always on the left, it just stabs now and again and makes me jump everytime!
No other signs of anything here 

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## star25

Danni, when I zoom in I can see a faint line on the top 10dpiui one, can you see it in real life? Hope this is it x


----------



## star25

The only reason I only see it on the top one is because the bottom pics a bit darker


----------



## 123Deirdre

I was just thinking the same as star...definitely see something on top one


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Why did you first say you had a bfn yesterday? There is definitely a line there. Did it not show up until later? I would test with a better brand hpt because the top one for sure has a line and I feel like I can see a line on the bottom one too. Good luck!


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Dannixo- Why did you first say you had a bfn yesterday? There is definitely a line there. Did it not show up until later? I would test with a better brand hpt because the top one for sure has a line and I feel like I can see a line on the bottom one too. Good luck!

I thought I saw something gamut yesterday but thought it was my eyes playing tricks on me, then I looked at it later and that's what it looked like so I thought it was an evap. I'm testing with a frer tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dannixo

BFN on a frer this morning. Go fucking figure. I was studio to think because it was our first month after surgery I would get pregnant. Going on 2.5 years. It's not going to happen and I need to come to terms with that. So pissed and hurt right now. Been balling my eyes out all morning. Once again I got my hopes up for nothing. And don't tell me there's still time? I know my body. It's over. Looking forward to this IVF consult in October to end this shit. Thanks for letting me vent even though its not so positive...


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni--So sorry on the BFN :hugs:

AFM-- AF arrived yesterday right on time. It hasn't been bad like a normal AF so far. No more meds for me.about 3-4 months. Bring on the natural cycles, Lol.


----------



## Noele0002

Danni- Sorry about the bfn :-( Vent all you want. We are hear for you! Are you going to continue with IUI?

Cntrygrl- Sorry AF showed! Your body will appreciate a break from meds and so will you. Looks like alot of us are going natural for a few cycles... Will you be using opks and temping still? Do you have a plan after the few cycles off?


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Danni- Sorry about the bfn :-( Vent all you want. We are hear for you! Are you going to continue with IUI?
> 
> Cntrygrl- Sorry AF showed! Your body will appreciate a break from meds and so will you. Looks like alot of us are going natural for a few cycles... Will you be using opks and temping still? Do you have a plan after the few cycles off?

We will continue to try iui until I have my ivf consult in October. I am going to see if I can get it moved up now though


----------



## star25

DSorry to hear about the bfn Danni and af showing cntrygrl, whats your plan after natural cycles cntrygrl?

Noele- where are you in your cycle? 

Adr- how are things going with your cycle? 

I'm on CD26 ,no signs of anything, just really tired but thats due to working alot 
Hoping it's not a long cycle
My next few cycles will be natural after this, ill have to make an appointment back with specialist and 
see whats next so until then I'll be natural, just hoping my body realises what it's supposed to do and doesnt go back to 50+ day cycles!


----------



## star25

DSorry to hear about the bfn Danni and af showing cntrygrl, whats your plan after natural cycles cntrygrl?

Noele- where are you in your cycle? 

Adr- how are things going with your cycle? 

I'm on CD26 ,no signs of anything, just really tired but thats due to working alot 
Hoping it's not a long cycle
My next few cycles will be natural after this, ill have to make an appointment back with specialist and 
see whats next so until then I'll be natural, just hoping my body realises what it's supposed to do and doesnt go back to 50+ day cycles!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I'm going to do temping I haven't decided on the OPK's. I know I ovulate on my own without meds. I may try taking cough medicine starting on day 9 to increase EWCM or I may not end up doing anything other than taking my prenatal, using preseed, and, softcups.

Star-- After our break I'm going to see about being referred to a specialist. We still have 3 IUI's left. Perhaps try a different fertility med.

AFM-- Had a break down Saturday and cried for a good two hours.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am on cd 13 ( I think lol ) Dh and I have been bding a lot and I am hoping to keep it up until cd 23 or so. 

Cntrygrl- Sorry to hear you had a break down... But I do believe it is a good thing to cry and let it out otherwise it can just build up. 

Hoping everyone is doing ok!


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone

I really hate mondays...lol

star25 - Im on CD29 today. My breasts are sore and i have a little bit of cramping in my stomach but nothing major... i felt a bit neausous last night but this can all be side effects from clomid. Im keeping my fingers crossed and im trying really hard not to test until CD35 (my cycles usually are long even on clomid). How are things going with you? I hope AF stays away for you and I.

Cntrygrl - Sorry to hear about the breakdown... I have them once in a while as well. Its hard going through all of this so its good to breakdown and let it all out otherwise you are holding on to so much tension. I hope you feel better soon :)

Noele - I hope it all works out for you this month! I read that we should all not think about it and just BD a lot... so it sounds like you are on the right track

Hope everyone has a good week!!!


----------



## star25

Hi, think I might have some af type pain this eve, but barely there so hopefully af will stay away, I havent got sore boobs yet, that normally happens in the next 2-3 days if having another 32 day cycle
Hope your signs are all good, it's hard to tell as so many people say they are similar to pregnancy,hope we all get to find out soon for ourselves! X


----------



## star25

I spoke to soon about slight stomach ache, me and dh just dtd, I didnt even 'o' and my stomach is agony, like af pain but more like everythings tight,havent had it before like that and normally only get af pain after I 'o' when I'm close to af, hope its a good thing feeling something different but knowing me probably just my body starting something else new! X


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Hi all,

Hope it's ok that I join in - I have been following all of your posts and thought it was time I made my own! I was diagnosed with PCOS this year after not regaining my periods when I ceased the pill last year when we got married. I 26 and was on the pill for about 10 years after going on it for teenage acne. I am on round 3 of clomid. I had a day 21 test on the 2nd round which was 32 so they think I'm ovulating. Dh's sa is perfect so no issues there. I'm currently on cd17 of this round and will probably ovulate today or tomorrow, but I never really get positive opk's so it's hard to know. I just want it to work because my acne is terrible. I don't have any weight problems or anything with the PCOS - just the pimples and the cysts in my ovaries. Fun times. 

Anyway good luck to everyone - here's hoping for some bfp posts soon!


----------



## cntrygrl

Hi :hi: Bomber and Welcome :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hi bomber, welcome, yes let's definitely hope we see lots of bfps here very soon! 
Good luck with this cycle :)


----------



## Noele0002

Hi Bomber! Welcome  Hoping round 3 of Clomid works for you. You said you don't get positive opks... Have you tried bbt charting? Maybe that would be helpful for you. 

Star- That is strange about the pain you had after dtd. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- How are you doing? What day are you expecting AF to arrive?


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Bombergirl - welcome to the group :) 

Star25 - I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!! This could be a good sign!

Noele - This is my first round again on Clomid since the miscarriage... but if im going by the first 3 rounds i did clomid i should be getting AF around CD35. Today is CD30 for me. Boobs are still sore but cramping has gone away... i had little bit of dark blood in cm (sorry too much info) but only when i went pee and wiped... not sure what that could be... hoping it is implantation bleeding. How are you today?


----------



## ADR10

Noele - sorry just checked my old charts... I usually got AF at CD32.


----------



## ADR10

oh and one more thing... i forgot to tell you guys that i took a hpt today and it was negative... i couldnt help myself. It was the clear blue one. Everyone always tells me that the first response one is way better. Last time i got a + was on the cheap doller store ones... so maybe ill try that first in a few days... really hoping AF stays away.


----------



## star25

Theres still time adr and it sounds good about the possible implantation bleeding and the fact the cramping has stopped, will you be testing again? Have everything crossed for you :)

I havent had any cramping since last night,I'm really Hoping it was a good sign as get period pain from sex a couple of days before af starts but then it carries on during the day but this was different and even when pain had gone felt like I'd been doing sit ups


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Star25 - Thanks! I will test again on CD33 if i dont get my AF on CD32. Im going to have to wait it out lol. Clomid makes me think im pregnant every cycle that im on it. Im going to be driving myself bonkers for the next few days... ill keep posting anything i feel on here. I also have everything crossed for you as well!!!!!


----------



## star25

I know what you mean, I always feel negative about it working but cant help but get my hopes up when af is near, the waiting is the worst, I feel like testing but know it will be negative and I'll wish I hadn't done it! X


----------



## star25

Well I done it anyway and it's negative, dont actually regret doing it as my boobs have started to hurt like they normally do so I'm definitely out :(


----------



## Dannixo

:witch: came for me today. Called the doctor and asked and starting injectable drugs since this will be our 8th round of clomid and 3rd IUI. Waiting on an answer now. Cd 3 ultrasound scheduled Thursday at 4:20. Will no more then.


----------



## star25

Good luck with the scan on Thursday Danni x


----------



## ADR10

Dannixo - Goodluck with the scan!

Star25 - Dont count yourself out yet. Your still in it until AF shows up. As the day has progressed i feel AF pains more and more... so im going to keep praying its not the dreaded AF.


----------



## star25

Me too, praying we both dont have to see the witch in the next few days x


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Thanks everyone. 

Noele - I get a faint line on opks when I roughly estimate I'm ovulating. It's not dark enough to classify as positive according to the packet, but I think a faint line indicates a yes for me personally. It's blank for the rest of the month. I haven't done my temps - I bought the thermometer then just never got around to looking at it and actually doing it. To be honest when I wake in the morning I'm normally thinking "ugh work" and not much else lol. Is it worth the effort do you think? How are you going with everything?


----------



## star25

Hi all

Not much to report here, had some brown blood on paper today after dtd and ive had that the last 2 cycles a few days before af so I'm probably out, no cramps though this time so I'll try and stay positive until af actually shows 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Quick question for everyone. I've notice my cm has reduced significantly this time on clomid (third cycle). Has anyone else noticed a decline in subsequent clomid rounds? I've been drinking lots of water to stay hydrated and try help.


----------



## cntrygrl

Bombergirl-- It is one of the side effects of taking Clomid. You should try using some preseed.

Danni-- Good Luck with the scan on Thursday!

ADR & Star-- Hoping you keep that :witch: away!


----------



## Bombergirlttc

cntrygrl said:


> Bombergirl-- It is one of the side effects of taking Clomid. You should try using some preseed.
> 
> Danni-- Good Luck with the scan on Thursday!
> 
> ADR & Star-- Hoping you keep that :witch: away!


I have heard of it - does it have another name? I live in Australia and haven't seen it on the shelves before...


----------



## cntrygrl

Bombergirl-- It could there's a few of them out there, but it's a TTC safe lubricant. Doesn't harm sperm and acts as natural EWCM.


----------



## star25

Bomber, the first couple of rounds I was ok, next few cm wasnt good so used conceive plus from amazon, this cycle ran out but cm is better so think it can vary


----------



## Noele0002

Bomber- Yes I really do think bbt charting would be very helpful for you. As far as the opks go, have you ever tried the digital opks? Those are the only kind I use and I love them because then I do not have to guesstimate when the line is dark enough. And for the cm question... Yes. Unfortunately that is a side effect of Clomid. I also use Preseed a sperm friendly lubricant. I've heard of women taking cough medicine regularly to increase cm. Might be worth a try. 

Dannixo- So sorry AF officially arrived. Good luck with you scan tomorrow.

Star & Adr- I've still got my fingers crossed for both of you ladies. 

AFM- Nothing... Just waiting to ovulate... Should be any day hopefully but this cycle I am going to try to bd throughout the whole cycle every few days just to he sure because I think I ovulated really late last cycle around CD 23 or 24 so I just want to make sure to cover my bases this cycle. 

The week is half over thank goodness  I am ready for the weekend.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Today iv had some more brown blood cm come out (sorry for the TMI) but nothing major... dont even need a liner because it only happens when i go pee and wipe. Im cramping on my left side so I have a feeling AF is about to arrive... still i will cross my fingers! 

Bombergirl - I have heard preseed works really well. I beleive you can buy it at walmart.

Hope you ladies are all doing well :)


----------



## star25

Same here, no Change,no cramps and boobs dont hurt that much, staying positive for us both this cycle

Noele- sounds like a good plan,I ovulated late 1 cycle so it's best to keep going as long as you can, I hope I done enough this month - 12,13,14,16,18,20 was aiming for everyday but I got a bit lazy !


----------



## Dannixo

Thank you ladies! And good luck to you all as well and welcome bombergirl.

AFM: Called the doctor yesterday to see anout trying something new like injections and they called me back today and said they dont really do that anymore so they have decided to refer me to a fertility specialist, so the appointment is September 25th. I might still go to the clinic I called about set for October 1st as well. Two opinions never hurt. Cd 3 ultrasound tomorrow and more than likely going to do one more month of clomid/IUI before heading off to something better. Looking forward to trying injections and IVF hopefully.


----------



## star25

That all sounds good Danni, Im looking forward to trying something different too so I can have more hope of something working
Having on and off period pain now so more than likely out, will have to phone hospital for another appointment


----------



## Napua17

I did one cycle of clomid, and it caused a large (12cm cyst) to balloon to over 30 cm. I lost that ovary and tube when they removed the tumor. Im too afraid to try clomid again.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

So AF arrived this morning... so on to another round of clomid!!! I have to go pick up some today or tomorrow. 

Have a good thursday everyone :)


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- Is it normal for you to spot before AF arrives or this this something new? Well I am hoping this is a good sign for you. 

Star- Looks like you dtd at all the right times! 

Dannixo- I think two opinions are better than one! If I were you I would keep both appointments.


----------



## Noele0002

Napua- Sorry to hear that happened to you. I would be scared to take Clomid again also. Are you seeing a specialist? Maybe Letrozole/Femara would be a less harsh for you...


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- Sorry to hear AF showed :-( I didn't see your post until after I posted that last one.


----------



## ADR10

Noele0002 said:


> Adr- Sorry to hear AF showed :-( I didn't see your post until after I posted that last one.

Its ok. But to answer your question, i never spot before my AF arrives so i thought it was a good sign this time. This is the first cycle iv used clomid since my miscarrage so maybe my body is still getting back to normal. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- I'm sure your right and your body is adjusting again. My very first round of Clomid I started spotting a few days before AF and I've never spotted before. Our bodies can be so confusing especially when we throw Clomid in the mix. 

I am doing pretty good though. Thinking I ovulated yesterday because my ovaries and that general area felt very sore and tender plus I was bloated all day yesterday. Now the TWW 'again' lol not sure how many times I've said that before. But these next few cycles are going to be pretty relaxed for me. No obsessing or opks. No meds either  My body needs a break. I am down about 12-13 lbs since May so I am going to keep focusing my attention on getting to a healthy weight. Only 9.5 lbs to go until I am no longer considered overweight according to my bmi. Sorry for rambling lol

Again I am so sorry to hear AF showed for you! Hoping the second round works for you  How many rounds of Clomid did you do before getting your BFP?


----------



## star25

Hi

Sorry af came ADR, I felt positive for you, ill be sending you lots of babydust for your next cycle

Noele - That's good news about the ovulation, hope the 2WW doesn't go too slow for you, well done too on the weight loss, you have more will power than me, I could do with losing a few pounds!

Im still feeling the same today, boobs aren't that sore, a couple of twinges like af pain but nothing major, i'm trying to stay hopeful but at the same time feeling out, only time will tell as per usual in TTC!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Thanks! It's been hard but I'm feeling very determined  What cycle day are you on now?


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Noele - Thats awesome that you are so close to your goal!!! i ended up gaining some weight back after my miscarrage :( but i think its time i start the gym again as well :) 

It took me 4 cycles to get pregnant last time... really dont want to go through 4 cycles again... hoping next cycle works!

Star25 - Im sending you babydust and happy vibes! hopefully AF stays away for you this time :)


----------



## star25

Noele0002 said:


> Star- Thanks! It's been hard but I'm feeling very determined  What cycle day are you on now?

I'm on CD29 and its dragging! Feels like im later than this, last 2 cycles have been 32 days but who knows when our bodies decide to change and do what they want to confuse us!


----------



## Dannixo

CAN I JUST GET A FUCKING BREAK! Ultrasound went horrible, I developed an ovarian cyst on my right overy, of course the good one. So now this cycle is cancelled and I have to see Dr. Chung Monday to figure out what needs to be done now. Hopefully it don't grow. WHY IS THIS SO FUCKING HARD. End of venting. Thanks for listening.


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear the scan didn't go well Danni, be thinking of you Monday and hoping you get some better news :hugs:


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Hmm not sure what's going on. I'm cd20 now and am quite wet (tmi but hey sharing's caring!). I thought I ovd about day 17 but maybe not. There's been a line on opks on both days but not dark enough to be a "positive". I'm hoping like hell this is a good sign lol I'm so sick of being on clomid. Some on/off cramps in both ovaries too.


----------



## star25

Sounding good bomber, how long are your cycles usually on Clomid? 
Will you be testing early or waiting it out? 

I'm CD30 today and so far today nothing going on, boobs still slightly sore but not as much as they normally are at this time and no cramps or twinges last night or today, hate this waiting!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Star - Last cycle was 29 days (I.e. day 30 was day 1 does that make sense?!) and the one before was 30 days (I.e day 31 was day 1). Do you just count the last day before your period starts? I think my lp is quite short which worries me a bit. Ill probably start testing in a few days I think. Your situation sounds really promising when do you normally get af? Fingers crossed it stays away - have you done any tests?


----------



## star25

Hi that males sense, I count the last day before period starts
My cycles on Clomid have been 31,30,42,32,32 not sure what happened on the 42 day one, think I just ovulated late
At least I'm feeling signs of something so more than likely ovulated days 15 or 16 , I think I have a long lp going by ovulation signs and when af arrives 
Have everything crossed for you, I tested CD27 and was bfn so just hoping that was too early, could have been 11 or 12 dpo and was late afternoon when I had drank alot and hadn't held it on for long!


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Ohhh you should definitely get amongst another test soon, that's exciting that you have no af signs even though you're right near the end of your cycle. When will you test next? Good luck!! 

My lp seems do be about 10 days which is on the shorter side.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Yay for the weight loss. Relaxed is the way to be. I'm already enjoying this no pressure cycle.

ADR-- Damn that :witch:

Star-- FXed for you :hugs:

Danni-- So sorry about the cyst on the ovary. Good Luck with your appointment on Monday. Hoping you can have a quick solution and get back to TTC.

Bomber-- Do you get midcycle ultrasounds and bloodwork done?

AFM-- I started taking CoQ10 and I have DH taking fish oil and making sure to take his vitamin.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- :-( sorry about the scan.

Star- Your tww is taking forever lol I have my fingers crossed for you and hoping to see good news soon 

Cntrygrl- What is CoQ10? Also, if you don't mind me asking... What does fish oil do for males? Oh and I am glad you are enjoying this relaxing cycle. I am enjoying mine as well. 

AFM- I guess I did not ovulate when I thought I did. My temps are all over the place and I am thinking I am going to ovulate later than normal. But it doesn't matter anyways because this cycle I plan on bd'ing the whole cycle. I just don't want to have a long cycle again. 

Well happy Friday ladies  Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## star25

Hi all, still no cramps but kind of have feelings of af, not sure when I will test next, will have to see if get through the weekend and see, if I get that far! 

Good plan to bd throughout noele, do you mean your not in the 2ww yet? Mime does seem to be taking forever!

Cntrygrl - I was giving dh cq10 but it was getting expensive, he still has fish oil. , vit c, zinc, vit b complex, vit e, I have to get them all out though otherwise he wouldnt take anything!


----------



## star25

And selenium


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone! Happy Friday!!!!

Danni - Sorry to hear about the scan. I am crossing my fingers Monday works out for you!

Bombergirl - that looks really promising. Keep us posted :)

Star25 - I really hope AF stays away for you!!!! 

Noele - Im thinking of doing the same thing Bding all the time and just taking it easy.

I finally found preeseed yesterday so ill give that a go this round as well. My AF is in full swing right now and Ill be starting my next round of clomid tomorrow from days 3-7. On day CD9 im going to go at it with my husband all the way to CD 23 LOL this is going to interesting. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- CoQ10 is supposed to help with cell production and creating healthy eggs. Fish Oil is supposed to help his swimmers.

Star-- I have to remind DH to take his. He takes a men "one a day" and the fish oil now. I actually found the fish oil at our local dollar store.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Thanks maybe I will have my dh start taking fish oil too  Did your doctor recommend it or did you just read about it online?

Adr- Glad you found Preseed. Remember less is more when it comes to Preseed lol


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Cntrygirl I have the cd21/23 blood test (apparently on whichever day between 21-23) and that's it. I'm on my third cycle and have only seen the specialist once at the start - apart from that its all been the nurse telling me what to do. Seems a bit vague to me...


----------



## star25

Still no af so I tested again today and its a bfn 
After yesterday and in the night I felt slightly like af feelings,not pain exactly,hard to describe, thats completely gone now, boobs still slightly achy but still not like normal but just dont feel like af is about to start
I won't give up til she does! 

Hope everyones having a good weekend x


----------



## star25

Now I can definitely feel at coming,got period pain on the right side which is where I always feel it first and the worst, better not start when I'm out tonight, can at least wait til Tomoro!


----------



## Bombergirlttc

How's everyone going? 

I'm on cd22 and have on/off AF type cramps and achey legs. I did have a big day yesterday so it might be related to that. I'm really hoping its related to a baby lol but I'm only probably 4-5 dpo so probably wouldn't have any symptoms yet...


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry to hear about the bfn. Does it still feel like AF is on her way? I've still got my fingers crossed for you! *babydust*

Bomber- I'd say it is probably too early to have pregnancy related symptoms but then again you never now! I'm wishing you lots of luck and babydust this cycle 

AFM- I'm still not sure when and if I ovulated yet. FF still hasn't detected it and my temps have been all over the place. Just have to wait and see I guess lol 

Hoping everyone had a good weekend!!


----------



## star25

Af did arrive last night, about half an hr before I went out so I wasnt out for long :( 
I'm going to phone the hospital tomoro and arrange another appointment to see what happens next, just hope I still ovulate this cycle without the Clomid 

Bomber- noeles right, you never know when it comes to symptoms, good luck!

Noele - hope you are in your 2ww now and see your bfp :)


----------



## Noele0002

Happy Monday ladies! Wishing everyone a good start to their week!

Star- Damn that AF for showing up :-/ Well let us know what the docs say about next step... Does your insurance cover most treatments like IUI/IVF?

How is everyone else doing?

AFM- FF gave me cross hairs so looks like I ovulated on/around CD 17 which is normal for me without meds. Now I am officially in the tww but I am going to continue with the baby-making for another week or so just to be safe ;-)


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- It was something I read about online. Yay!!! for the crosshairs. Come on BFP!

Star-- Sorry about the BFN. FXed for you still.

Bomber-- The month I got my BFP. I walked into Walmart and the smell of the food made me gag. I wasn't far past O either so you never know. DH was looking at me like "what is wrong with you".

AFM-- I'm not sure if I'm CD9 or CD10 with the spotting/light I had on the first day. Either way cervix is high and squishy so I may start preseed and softcups early. I may even breakdown and buy some OPK's. I have an interview this afternoon with a new company making more money. Hopefully I get it.


----------



## star25

Hi all

cntrygrl - How did the interview go? hope it went well :)

Bomber - Any new symptoms? 

Noele - glad to hear you ovulated, now the dreaded 2ww, im in the other dreaded 2ww, waiting to see if I ovulate, will probably use the rest of my opks this cycle as not on the clomid.
Im in uk so not sure how many IUI's are funded, I think its a lot but then I don't think they do that as much here now as from my research looks like the NHS think its not much more beneficial that regular intercourse so they probably don't want to spend the money on it. In each area of the UK theres a primary care trust, its down to each PCT to decide how many IVF cycles are funded. It is advised and recommended by another authority that 3 cycles are funded of IVF or ICSI for women ages 23-39 (though this is increasing to aged 42) However, some PCT's are still failing to provide the correct amount and typically where I live is one of them so I am entitled to 1 free cycle of IVF before my 35th birthday, luckily I'm only 30! Some PCT's also have their own age restrictions eg) Some say you have to be at least 36! 
I'm grateful for the 1 funded cycle as got a feeling this is what they will say to do next but at the same time it makes me angry that the NHS isn't fair up and down the country depending on where you live, if I lived in London I would get 3 funded cycles! Then you hear stupid stories of women getting boob jobs on the NHS for 'confidence issues'! that's our taxes that are paying for that!!

Sorry for going on, just wonder who makes up all these rules, i'll have to just hope the first cycle works otherwise be paying for it after that


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Thanks for checking ladies  no new symptoms really. Just on/off cramps. I tested this morning on cd24 and negative of course - I'm hoping I'm just way too early (which I'm pretty sure I am lol). The past 2 rounds we bd every second day as instructed, this time I tried to do it pretty much every day to see if it made a difference. Dh sperm count is good. I had my progesterone test yesterday so ill let you lovely ladies know what it was when I find out! 

Good luck for this cycle cntry.


----------



## Bombergirlttc

It came back as a 9. After being 32 last month. I'm so devastated, I haven't been monitored at all and I feel like I've totally wasted my time. Given my symptoms and my pcos, I'd say I've developed cysts. I'm so over all this.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I forgot to wish you good luck on your interview. Hope it went well 

Star- At least you are entitled to 1 IVF round. My doctor told me something along the lines of a 75-80% success rate with IVF as long as the woman and man are both healthy and are under the age of 35. Did you make an appointment yet to figure out where to go from here? Either way I think you should just enjoy this relaxing cycle without meds  Wishing you the best! 

Bomber- Don't get down on yourself for your low progesterone levels. A 9 still means you ovulated. I've read bfp stories where women with levels around 5 & 6 still got their bfps. And those women were all on Clomid too. I've got my fingers crossed for you  Keep your head up. 

Dannixo- How are you doing?

Ps. Since there is a few of us now ttc without meds or assistance I'd like to remind us that a bfp can still happen  I've read lots of success stories of women ltttc taking a break from meds/treatments and getting their bfp! 

Happy Tuesday everyone!!


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Thanks noele. The nurse told me I definitely didn't ov. Maybe the measurements are different in different countries? She just told me to go again on same dose etc but I told her I wanted to see the specialist again, considering I've done three rounds with no success and on the third one I've all of a sudden not ovulated. I also have suspicions I've got a cyst. So ill see what he says Monday. The thought of another clomid round is just so off-putting. My skin is embarrassing and I hate the moodiness that happens. Ah well. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well, it's gone quiet lately!


----------



## cntrygrl

Thanks ladies interview went well. They have a couple of other interviews they're doing as well. I still have my job so I'm not overly anxious about it. I have been grateful for the no hot flashes that clomid caused.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone!

I was swamped at work yesterday and today so i havnt been online until now. 

Noele i agree with you. Iv read many articles where people get their BFP after trying things like clomid so I hope everyone keeps strong and think positivly. 

Bombergirl - I had the same problem with not ovulating on clomid when i first started and then they said to take 100mg instead of the 50 and that seemed to have done the trick.

How are the rest of you doing out there?

Im on my second round of clomid right now since my miscarrage... its effecting me a bit differently this time then when i was taking it before. The hotflashes are way more intense. Ill be sitting at my desk and suddenly ill feel all sweaty and gross :( We are going to start trying from CD9 until CD25 just to cover all our basis. We are also using preseed this round (havnt used it before) so hopefully that helps with the whole process. Last month i was really dry (tmi -sorry) but that wasnt a problem last time i was taking clomid. Strange.

Well, i really hope we get some BFPs on here soon... its been awhile so its defiently going to happen soon :)


----------



## Dannixo

I'm okay. Cancelled cycle. Have to wait until the 25th of September for our IVF consult but unless they do payment plans its out of question anyways.


----------



## Noele0002

Bomber- I am curious how many mg of Clomid you have been taking?

Cntrygrl- Glad your interview went well. I too, am enjoying no hotflashes 

Adr- One thing I learned from my experience with Clomid was the side effects for me were inconsistent ( besides the hotflashes) The intensity of the hotflashes varied for me from different cycles. I also agree that it's been awhile since someone on here got a bfp so hopefully it happens soon!!!

Dannixo- Well I will be thinking about you and anxiously waiting for your consult appointment.


----------



## Dannixo

Bombergirlttc said:


> Thanks noele. The nurse told me I definitely didn't ov. Maybe the measurements are different in different countries? She just told me to go again on same dose etc but I told her I wanted to see the specialist again, considering I've done three rounds with no success and on the third one I've all of a sudden not ovulated. I also have suspicions I've got a cyst. So ill see what he says Monday. The thought of another clomid round is just so off-putting. My skin is embarrassing and I hate the moodiness that happens. Ah well.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well, it's gone quiet lately!

Don't give up hope yet. We just had our 7th failed clomid round and 2nd failed IUI so only having 3 rounds is not that bad at all. Most doctor's say three rounds is the normal for your body to get use to it. My doctors says 15 progesterone on a medicated cycle and 10 on a non medicated cycle so I'd say you def did not ovulate.


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Noele - I'm on 50mg, have been all 3 cycles. First cycle I wasn't monitored so no idea if I ovulated, second cycle progesterone came back at 32, third cycle came back at 9 so probably didn't ovulate. Seems weird to suddenly not ov on same dose but maybe my body got too used to it...


----------



## star25

Hi all

Bomber - my first cycle I was monitored and ovulated so the next 5 were unmonitored. On the third cycle though I had a 42 day cycle, not sure if I ovulated on that one but the rest were 30-32 days so maybe you've just had an iffy one like I did, all my cycles were 100mg, what CD are you on now?

Noele - I swear I'm till having hot flushes even without the clomid! Could just be the weather but were having a few at work last night, hopefully my body is remembering what it's done the last 6 cycles and working hard to ovulate (Or this could well be wishful thinking!) 
It is nice the thought of not stressing so much about BD'ing so not to waste the clomid
I phoned hospital to make another appointment so just waiting for one to come through, I think I just hope they say IVF, been waiting too long now and fed up wasting time

That was good positivity too, even though were not on the clomid we can still get our BFP's. I've been reading success stories on BFP's after medicated cycles, keeps me going and gives me hope.

Danni - Hope the 25th comes round quick for you and you can continue with TTC asap

cntrgrl - Where are you in your cycle?

ADR - Good luck this cycle, are you monitored every cycle?

I'm on CD6, ages to go! Good thing is AF only lasted 4 days, I'm going to start with the OPK's on day 10 and hope for the best


----------



## star25

This is the kind of story I love!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1968393-2-years-7-long-months-bfp.html


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I am on CD12/13. Lol I don't know whether or not to include my first day. I'm not sure if it was classified as spotting or as light.


----------



## Dannixo

Well got some good news and bad. Doctors office called from the infertility center and said my insurance doesn't cover anything, which we already knew. She said IVF is 9,500. They will let us pay 4500 now and the other the day before the procedure. We don't have that amount of money. On the plus side someone cancelled their appointment so we get to go tomorrow at 2:30 for our initial consult.


----------



## star25

Cntrgrl - Hope the natural cycle brings us luck, my AF was quite short this time, I hope that doesn't change without the meds though

Danni - Is your appointment tomorrow for IVF initial consult? hope all goes well


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Cntrgrl - Hope the natural cycle brings us luck, my AF was quite short this time, I hope that doesn't change without the meds though
> 
> Danni - Is your appointment tomorrow for IVF initial consult? hope all goes well

Yes it's tomorrow even though I already know how much it will cost.


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck with your consult Danni!


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Good luck Danni!

Star - I'm on cd27 now. No symptoms at all now, and since the nurse says I didn't ovulate I'm just keen for AF to come so I can see the doctor Monday and maybe look at increasing from 50 to 100. Good luck for this round for you!

Sending you all heaps and heaps of babydust and here's hoping some of us post some bfps soon.


----------



## star25

Hopefully they will increase it, they should do I would have thought, how many cycles are you having altogether?

We definitely need to see some bfps,hopefully some natural ones this cycle too!


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Star - not sure, I think 6 seems the average here in Aus. I'm going to ask for the cd10 (I think?) scan too which the nurse recommended when she gave me my progesterone results on the phone.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Personal question, but do you orally temp or vaginally?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Thank you for posting the link to that bfp story! That is proof that it can happen and that we should all remain hopeful even after failed treatment cycles! I love stories like that  Since this is a natural and relaxed cycle for you, I am thinking it will go by quick! Hopefully anyways lol

Cntrygrl- Omg hahaha I was going to ask you the same question!!!! I temp orally but I think next cycle I am going to try vaginally. Obviously I am going to buy a new thermometer lol since they are only 5$ at Wal-Mart. I tend to have lower temps and I am thinking that is because I am a mouth breather when I sleep. I read that sleeping with your mouth open can cause lower temps. I also read that temping vaginally can be more accurate. I'm curious to see how different my temps will be. I might do both... We will see. What which method do you use?

Dannixo- Good luck at your appointment and let us know how it goes.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Lol I temp vaginally. It is definitely more accurate and you see more of a pattern than orally. Like you said mouth breathing and other factors can throw your temp off orally.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Well it is a done deal now  Starting next cycle I will be tempting vaginally. Lol Btw, I hope you are doing well! If you CD 12 or 13 than you are approaching ovulation!! Wishing you lots of luck and babydust!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Today is 13/14 my OPK is getting darker so I think in the next couple of days I'll O. I don't think my temp can go much lower without someone declaring me dead.


----------



## ADR10

star25 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Bomber - my first cycle I was monitored and ovulated so the next 5 were unmonitored. On the third cycle though I had a 42 day cycle, not sure if I ovulated on that one but the rest were 30-32 days so maybe you've just had an iffy one like I did, all my cycles were 100mg, what CD are you on now?
> 
> Noele - I swear I'm till having hot flushes even without the clomid! Could just be the weather but were having a few at work last night, hopefully my body is remembering what it's done the last 6 cycles and working hard to ovulate (Or this could well be wishful thinking!)
> It is nice the thought of not stressing so much about BD'ing so not to waste the clomid
> I phoned hospital to make another appointment so just waiting for one to come through, I think I just hope they say IVF, been waiting too long now and fed up wasting time
> 
> That was good positivity too, even though were not on the clomid we can still get our BFP's. I've been reading success stories on BFP's after medicated cycles, keeps me going and gives me hope.
> 
> Danni - Hope the 25th comes round quick for you and you can continue with TTC asap
> 
> cntrgrl - Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> ADR - Good luck this cycle, are you monitored every cycle?
> 
> I'm on CD6, ages to go! Good thing is AF only lasted 4 days, I'm going to start with the OPK's on day 10 and hope for the best

Hi,

Star25 - no my doctor never told me to get my 21 day blood test this round so not really monitoring it. I cant afford to keep buying ovulation tests either so Im just crossing my fingers it will work out. 

Today is day CD9 and husband and i started bding yesterday just to be safe. We are going to try to bd every day for the next 2 weeks... i tried preseed for the first time yesterday as well. 

I also called in sick to work yesterday just because i wasnt feeling 100% (emotionally) so i really needed a me day... it was great and i feel so much better today. I have sat and sunday off of work so im excited to sleep in. 

Hope everyone is doing well and that everyone has a great weekend. I just wanted to say thanks to all you wonderful ladies for being a really good support group :)

Talk to you guys on Monday!


----------



## Dannixo

AFM: my doctors appointment went great! He was very in depth and through. He pretty much said we wasted our time and money at my old doctor whom we were with for 11 cycles. He said clomid was not for me. He is starting me on fermera for two cycles, if that don't work then two cycles of fermera plus injections and if that don't work off to ivf for us. He said the issues looks like a weight problem to him. I'm under weight and he thinks its tricking my body to not release the hormones to ovulate good. The fermera fixes that so he thinks we could get pregnant fast now. I'm super excited to start my period and try something that may actually work! He said we should of never dont the iui's because they wouldn't of worked anyways because sperm isn't the issues. I thank you all for listening and your thoughts and prayers. I have a no glimmer of hope.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- So glad your new doctor explained everything to you. I was going to ask my doctor about remarks when we go back to medicated cycles also. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## star25

That's great news Danni, glad your sounding more upbeat, hope the femera works for you :)


----------



## star25

Did anyone else still feel Clomid like symptoms when coming off it? I'm having twinges in ovaries which feel exactly like I got them at this time in my cycle the last 6 months 
I'm going to start the opks Tomoro and hopefully see a positive soon


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I have always felt when I ovulate. I'm side effect free from being on Clomid.


----------



## star25

Maybe its just my body getting ready to ovulate, I hope so anyway!


----------



## cntrygrl

Hope everyone is doing well. I traded my two door car in for a four door SUV this weekend. I laughed and said maybe now that I have a four door we'll finally get pregnant again. Here are my progression of ovulation tests. I thought I had ovulated Saturday due to the ovary pains, but then my temp went down again today. Granted Sundays temp could be a fluke since I did drink some Saturday night.
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Glad to hear your appointment went well  My body liked Femera way better than Clomid! Good luck to you!

Star- I've heard Clomid can stay in your system for up to 6 weeks or so after you'ver last dose. But don't quote me that's just what I heard from some ladies and a different thread a while ago. Good luck to you though.

Cntrygrl- Did you use an opk today? It looks like a positive opk yesterday. Maybe today will be ovulation day for you?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I just did today's a little bit ago. Today's is definitely positive!
 



Attached Files:







test+.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Noele0002

AFM- Thinking af will arrive tomorrow. I've got my pre-af acne. My temp dropped today. But my temps have been weird this cycle in particular. AF is due any where from tomorrow to Thursday! Hoping the witch stays away!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- You've got a big dip in there. FXed for you. If it's not it will be interesting to see how your temps look after vaginally temping.


----------



## Noele0002

Yes it is! Good luck to you! Hope you catch that egg!


----------



## star25

Hi

Cntrygrl - so weird I was going to post my ovulation test pic today too, stupid internet not working at home again but ive taken a photo and post it when I can, its not positive but wanted to get your views on my progression
Your test yesterday looks darker than today but could be as im on my phone

Noele - hope af stays away too for you


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I'll do a line up of them when I get home. Definitely post yours!


----------



## cntrygrl

How is everyone?


----------



## Noele0002

Hey ladies! AF arrived this morning. Right on time. I'm just glad she decided to show up on time instead of me having another long cycle like last month. Here goes another all natural cycle. Wishing all of you ladies good luck and praying AF stays away from you all.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Sorry AF got you! Don't forget to temp vaginally this month.

AFM-- I think I'm CD2 waiting for fertility friend to catch up. When you ladies do your OPK's do your lines instantly go lighter or does it do a gradual fade?


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Noele - sorry AF showed up for you. I will have my fingers crossed for you for this cycle. 

Today is CD 14 for me. DH and I have been bding every day since CD8 so hopefully i get good results this round :) The only thing we have been doing different really is using preseed... hopefully that does the trick. 

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- Good Luck with the Preseed :)


----------



## star25

Cntrygr - lve got the pics so just need to post them but having to use phone at the moment for internet
Im not sure about the fading coz this is only the second time ive used then, mine was darker today than the past 2 days but my urine was alot darker so dont think it counts as a positive

Noele - sorry af came, glad it wasnt a long cycle, hope this cycle brings you more luck

Adr - we've been bding since CD 8 too, missed out 10 but done 11 and 12 today, hope it works and good luck with the preseed!


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Update and seeking advice lol. 

I saw the specialist Monday who is upping my clomid to 100mg and trying iui next cycle. He said if I don't have my period by cd35 (currently 33), take hpt and if neg then provera again. 

But... I've just done 2 10miu preg tests, one with first morning urine one at midday. Both have 2 very faint lines. I will attach a photo but not sure how clear it will be. Opinions?! I fished out my previous ones and they're stark white. So these 2 are definitely a bit diff.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dannixo

Bombergirlttc said:


> Update and seeking advice lol.
> 
> I saw the specialist Monday who is upping my clomid to 100mg and trying iui next cycle. He said if I don't have my period by cd35 (currently 33), take hpt and if neg then provera again.
> 
> But... I've just done 2 10miu preg tests, one with first morning urine one at midday. Both have 2 very faint lines. I will attach a photo but not sure how clear it will be. Opinions?! I fished out my previous ones and they're stark white. So these 2 are definitely a bit diff.

I can see a faint line that has color. Retest in a day with fmu with a frer. See never give up hope. I saw your posts the other day. Your still early on just now starting clomid and only 50 mg. so if your not this month don't give up. You have plenty more cycles to go. Look at me. 7 failed cycles of clomid.


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Thanks danni. I've done 3 cycles of 50mg and am about to start 100mg with iui (depending on this result!). My prog was only 9 so that wasn't a good sign (in fact they said I didn't ovulate), but fingers crossed!!

Have you started your ivf?


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Just took a digi - 1-2 weeks!!!!!! Here's hoping it sticks!


----------



## Dannixo

Bombergirlttc said:


> Thanks danni. I've done 3 cycles of 50mg and am about to start 100mg with iui (depending on this result!). My prog was only 9 so that wasn't a good sign (in fact they said I didn't ovulate), but fingers crossed!!
> 
> Have you started your ivf?

We are actually doing fermera for two cycles. If that don't work then fermera with injections for two cycles then well try ivf.


----------



## Dannixo

Bombergirlttc said:


> Just took a digi - 1-2 weeks!!!!!! Here's hoping it sticks!

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## cntrygrl

Bombergirl-- Congrats!

Star-- I'm thinking mine should be a lot lighter today when I do my OPK. My temp finally increased it's normal amount and FF has me as Oing on day 16. So today I'm 3dpo. I'm using dollar store brand.

Danni-- Hoping the femara works for you. I almost asked you when you were starting it, but I see in September. Good Luck!


----------



## Noele0002

Bomber-Congrats on your BFP! Wishing you a sticky baby and a happy and healthy 9 months! See there is always hope even with low progesterone levels. Good luck to you.

Cntrygrl- Thanks and thank you for reminding me l I did start tempting vaginally. I think my charts will be a look less erratic/ all over the place. Good luck to you this cycle. Hoping your tww goes by fast! Oh and I wish I could help about the opk thing but I've only ever used digital. I haven't used opks in months though. If I had to gues is ld say it would take a day or so before it started fading...

Star- Your bd plan sounds great. Almost in your tww 

Adr- Your bd plan sounds great as well. Lots of luck to you!

I have to say I am quite jealous all of you ladies will be in your tww together ;-)


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- You should definitely see more of a pattern. It may be easier to pinpoint O also. Good Luck :) Damn your long cycle! We were all close in the tww together.


----------



## ADR10

Bombergirlttc said:


> Just took a digi - 1-2 weeks!!!!!! Here's hoping it sticks!

YAY! congrats!!!! :) Keep us posted on how you are doing :)


----------



## ADR10

So today i woke up really sore in my lower abdomin... the soreness has gone away but it was really strange. 

Anyone else around CD15? I just wanted to see if you could tell me some clomid sypmtoms you get.


----------



## cntrygrl

I think it has to do with ovulation cause I get kind of sore around that time too.


----------



## star25

Bomber, Congratulations! Nice to see a bfp on this thread, gives us all more hope, hope all goes well :)

Noele -You never know, I might not ovulate at all then I'll never be in the 2WW, lol, must think positive! Im going to post my ovulation tests in a minute, some days my urine is stronger than others so I don't really trust them but I have still been having ovary twinges and the same odd pains like I did around ovulation on the clomid

ADR - I'm CD13 so close but when I was on the clomid I got all sorts of twinges and pain throughout my cycle

Danni - Good luck with the new meds next month, Sounds like you have a good plan in action for the next few cycles

Cntrygrl - At least you're in the 2WW now, good luck, hope it flies by with no sign of the damn witch


----------



## star25

I think this should be my ovulation sticks starting from CD10 until today CD13
 



Attached Files:







181.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5









186.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5









196.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5









197.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## star25

CD11 pretty much has nothing on it and todays test isn't a very good pic!


----------



## star25

this might be a better pic of todays test
 



Attached Files:







198.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Looks like it's getting there.


----------



## cntrygrl

Here are mine CD12-CD19
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## star25

yours look really good where they go from lighter to darker then light again, Hoping mine will get darker as don't think I have a positive yet


----------



## Noele0002

Star- It looks like yours are getting darker  

Cntrygrl- Looks like you definitely had a positive opk on CD 16! 

I think we all get a little tender and sore around ovulation time. Sometimes I get bloated and feel tender and other times I feel faint twinges. I definitely think the fertility meds amplify those feelings. 

Maybe we will be on a lucky streak now that someone got a bfp on here... Last time someone had a bfp on here I am pretty it was two people around the same time (I think) either way I've got my fingers crossed for every single one of you ladies! Lets chant BFP BFP BFP ;-)


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I think both CD15 & 16 could've been positive. Now I get to play the waiting game again.


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Noele - yes i agree with you! last time someone got a BFP on here there was a few people that did!!! BFP BFP BFP lol

Cntrgrl - i have my fingers crossed for you!!! 

Today im at CD16. Last night when DH and I were BDing i felt like I was really sore and swollen. Basically i have BD on CD8 - 9 - 11- 12- 13-14-15... we are going to BD again for the next 3 days just to cover all my basis. If i dont get a BFP this month then im going to buy some ovulation tests for next month. Basically i think im in the 2WW. I will keep you guys posted.

Have a great weekend everyone! Its a long weekend here in Canada :)


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- It's a long weekend here too. My ovaries were sore Saturday then I got my positives Sunday & Monday. Thanks for the fingers crossed.

Lots of :dust: and egg meet sperm thoughts for everyone!


----------



## star25

Hello
I'm on CD 17 today, my opks havent been dark at all since days 12 and 13, that was as dark as they got but dont think they were dark enough to be positive, since then tho they have been too light to even barely see!


----------



## star25

Posted too soon! 
How is everyone else? 
Got my appointment through for 14th October with consultant, least its not until after my hol


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Posted too soon!
> How is everyone else?
> Got my appointment through for 14th October with consultant, least its not until after my hol

Have you tried fermera? I've seen you've done like 7 rounds of clomid which is what I did. It becomes less effective after 3 rounds. Most doctors won't prescribe over 6. I went to my new doctor and he said he would of never even done clomid, it's for bigger woman.


----------



## star25

Hi Danni I havent tried that yet, not sure if thats what he will say at next appointment or iui or ivf, I'm hoping just go to ivf as never thought the meds would work, just had that feeling, altogether had 9 rounds of Clomid so won't be doing anymore! 
Even if do iui will still need the meds to ovulate so dont really want to do that either

When do you start your femera?


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Hi Danni I havent tried that yet, not sure if thats what he will say at next appointment or iui or ivf, I'm hoping just go to ivf as never thought the meds would work, just had that feeling, altogether had 9 rounds of Clomid so won't be doing anymore!
> Even if do iui will still need the meds to ovulate so dont really want to do that either
> 
> When do you start your femera?

How is your hubby's sa? Most doctors don't recommend wasting your money in iui if he is fine. We did two iui's out of pocket and I get to my new doctor and he says he would of never had us do them because hubby's sa is above average. I think my last doctor was money hungry. I def wouldn't do anymore clomid, it thinned my lining twice plus I got an ovarian cyst from it. We're you monitored at all? I'd def try fermera with an iui before ivf, it's less expensive. I start fermera this month after I get my period. Should be the 8th.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Can't wait to see how Femara works for you. I didn't realize that Clomid was more oriented towards bigger women.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Danni-- Can't wait to see how Femara works for you. I didn't realize that Clomid was more oriented towards bigger women.

Thanks! I'm excited too! Yeah my doctor said its better for woman who have more weight because of the balance it uses to produce the eggs. Although I got 5 or 6 eggs every time he said they probably weren't good eggs even though they were good size because clomid wasn't working for me.


----------



## star25

Hi, I was monitored the first cycle with scan and blood test which showed ovulation burning wondering if the other cycles lining was thin as periods were lighter and probably had a cyst as had alot of sharp left sided pain at a certain time for a few of the Clomid cycles

Dh has had 4 sas, they Have been 13ml 15ml 34ml and the most recent 84ml, motility has been between 35-50% and morphology ranged from 3-8%
We have to wait and see what the nhs says unless we go private but will go whatever nhs says, just not sure if they do iui as much now because of the reason you said, it's not as beneficial all the time
They fund 1 cycle of ivf so think they might just say that next

We have bd days 8,9,11,12.15,16 so missed out 14 and 15 bit annoying!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- How is the temping going?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Maybe you haven't ovulated yet.. I'd keep using the opks. Good luck to you 

Cntrygrl- Tempting is going good but I missed two days since I wasn't home over the long weekend and I forgot to bring my thermometer lol How are you doing?


----------



## star25

Thats what I was thinking, too late to use an opk today as drank too much fluids! I'm having quite a bit of white cm though and some period type pain with it earlier which makes me think I could have ovulated
Only time will tell I spose!
How are u?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I'm pretty good. Had a busy weekend also seems we did a lot with the niece and nephews. We had a lot of fun though. I'm currently 8dpo, just counting down.


----------



## Bombergirlttc

Hey Ladies. 

Thought I'd do another post with the things I changed in the month we got our bfp, I liked reading those posts. 
1) we bd'd pretty much every day as opposed to every second day as the specialists instruct. My husbands sperm count is fine. I truly think if you only do it every 48 hours the potential for missing the window is there. 
2) I quit my job that I despised and started a job in a fair more enjoyable workplace, and my stress levels went down HEAPS. 

Afm. The day we got our bfp I got a hcg bloodtest and it came back at 22 which is extremely low. Needless to say I was quite worried. Had a re-test yesterday (5 days later) and it was 400 which is really promising

Don't stress too much about progesterone levels and all that bullshit. Mine was 9 this month and I got told by the nurse I didn't ovulate. Not sure why nurses seem to think they can interpret results like that (they're not doctors) but I guess I'm just saying dont count yourself out until you're out. I actually got a cold and took sudafed because the nurse said I didn't ovulate. So I think giving out interpretations without having knowledge behind it can be dangerous. 

Anyway gl for this month, bd as much as possible and keep positive!!


----------



## cntrygrl

AFM-- I had a slight temp drop yesterday and today back up above what it was before. Trying not to speculate that it could be an implantation dip. 

Bomber-- Thanks for the tips, but at this point we've all tried just about everything.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- You are definitely right... Only time will tell! Our bodies never seem to make it easy on us lol Have you ever ovulated that early before? And I'm doing good. Excited for fall to arrive  My favorite season! How about you? I hope all is well!

Cntrygrl- I know what you mean about trying not to speculate about things like that but it's so hard not too. Out of curiosity, when yu got your first bfp did you have a implantation dip? Not that it would matter because they always say each pregnancy is different even for the same person. Well as always I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. Lets just hope this next week flies by 

Bomber- Thanks for posting. I enjoy reading those too. If I can find the energy maybe I will give the 'bd every day' method a try but like Cntrygrl said... I think most of us have tried just about everything and I have done the bd every day thing in the past but not recently. Your story restores my hope again so maybe I will try it this cycle. I am only on cycle day 8 so maybe I will start tonight. Again, congrats! I am truly happy for you.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- your chart does look good! Hoping this could be a good sign for you. My chart on the other hand... Lol my temps are still crazy even with temping vaginally. Oh well.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Lol they aren't crazy. Mine are typically higher before O and then dip down. I didn't really have a dip with our first bfp. my temps went down a couple of days by very little but then went higher. Looking at my chart from then I'm wondering if I had late implantation.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Ladies,

Im on CD22 and feeling super dizzy and light headed. Has anyone else experienced this on clomid? Iv never had this before... im sitting at my desk at work and when i get up right away i get woozy.

We are half way done the week!!! YAY! Hope everyone is doing well and im crossing my fingers for people on here to get BFP soon!


----------



## star25

Hi all

Adr - I haven't had that before so hope it's a good sign for you, I'm CD 19 , cant believe how quick this cycle is going

Cntrygr - I'm not good with reading charts but hope it was an implantation dip, what CD are you on? 

Noele - the weather here is really hot again so still enjoying the summer, spent the day on the beach today before work tonight, I love cosying up in the winter :)
I'm not sure if ive ovulated that early before, on my first Clomid cycle I had a scan on CD13 and fs said it looked like I would ovulate the next day so I suppose it can happen, probably just not likely though!

Im CD19 so no symptoms of much yet apart from the white cm and some af type feelings and tiredness but I always put that down to work

Ive got my hol end of Sept so if af is going to come hope it's been and gone before then!


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Star25 - yes this cycle is going by super fast... im actually CD21 now that i looked at my chart so we are only 2 days apart. The dizzyness hasnt gone away and I wonder if i should go to the doctors or not. I hope its a good sign.


----------



## star25

Maybe go to doctors and see what they say if you dont feel any better, do you plan on testing this cycle?


----------



## cntrygrl

Star--I'm 10dpo today. The BB's have started to get sore and I've been kind of sensitive to smells. Going to try and wait it out, not go POAS crazy.


----------



## star25

cntrygrl said:


> Star--I'm 10dpo today. The BB's have started to get sore and I've been kind of sensitive to smells. Going to try and wait it out, not go POAS crazy.

Sounding good! Do you normally get sore boobs at this time? Im not going to test anymore, haven't got any anyway and won't be buying any this time, drives me mad :dohh:


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Normally not this early, but it is my first cycle not being on meds also. I'm expecting things to be different.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Things sound really good for you  But like you said it's your first cycle off Clomid so things can definitely be different. Only 1 week to go... *Babydust*

Star- Did you stop using opks? I'm sure you probably ovulated by now. Do you happen to know how long your lp is? Lots and lots of luck to you!

Adr- I've never had that dizziness either... Maybe give it 1 more day then go to the doctor to get checked out! Sending you lots of luck and babydust as well. Hoping this could be a sign for you!!

AFM- CD 9.... Feeling awfully lazy this cycle lol not interested in bd'ing whatsoever... Hoping I can snap out of it and not waste this cycle.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

The dizziness went away last night and returned again today. I called to make a doctors appointment but my doctor is all booked up. I may go to a walk in clinic today. My boobs are also really sore at CD22 but i cant take that as a good sign because clomid always makes them hurt.


----------



## star25

It's my first cycle off Clomid too cntrygr, I havent had any signs, slight af type pain but very slight and only brief for a few seconds
CD21 today, I dont know if ive ovulated as have up with the opks, not sure about lp but think it's slightly longer than average maybe 16-17 days but I could be wrong!


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- Hope the dizziness gets sorted out for you.

Star-- My LP is 17 days also. You should try temping as well then you aren't spending so much time POAS.

Noele-- I completely understand the lazy part.


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

I went to the ER last night for the dizziness and they couldnt find anything wrong. They did a bunch of tests but everything looked fine. They didnt test for pregnancy though so I thought that was kind of weird. I have another 9 days until AF to show so hopefully it just stays away and the dizziness is a sign of getting BFP lol 

Oh i did do a HPT last night when i got home but it was negative. Might still be to early to tell. Im crossing my fingers at this point.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## star25

Glad they couldn't find anything wrong adr and it probably was early for testin
How are you feeling now? 

Hoe is everyone else, any good news? X


----------



## cntrygrl

So I broke down and tested this morning BFN. AF should be here in the next three days.


----------



## star25

Could still be too early, do you Have any symptoms?


----------



## cntrygrl

I still have the sore boobs. I've had those since 9dpo. Yesterday in the car I started to get motion sickness. I'm 14dpo so I'm thinking the BFN is pretty true.


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- Glad they didn't find anything wrong and I agree about it being too early to test. Do you still have the dizziness?

Cntrygrl- Don't lose hope just yet... If you are only 14dpo you still have time. What I mean is, they say the average implantation occurs between 6-12dpo and they also say that it takes an additional 3-4 days past implantation to show a BFP on a urine test/hpt. I've still got hope for you!! Fingers and toes crossed!! 

How is everyone doing? What cycle day is everyone on?

I'm on CD 13 and waiting for ovulation... Planning on bd'ing everyday until CD 23 lol wish me luck... ;-)


----------



## star25

Good luck Noele, hope you ovulate soon, I'm on CD24 today, had some tan blood after dtd which ive been getting when I was on the Clomid about a week before af so looks like af is on way but at least it won't be a long cycle x


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck Noele!!!!!


----------



## ADR10

Happy Monday Everyone :)

Star25 / Noele - The dizziness has gotten a bit better... still comes once inawhile through out the day. I have a feeling im out for this month as well... Im CD26 today and AF should be arriving in 6 days. I hope im wrong but i just have that feeling... I dont want to take a HPT at all just because i dont want to feel disappointed. Feeling gloomy about this month. Well if its not this month then hopefully it will be next month.

Hope everyone has a good week :)


----------



## star25

Ahh dont feel gloomy, u never know! For a couple of days Fri and sat I had a weird feeling too but was more like been lightheaded than dizzy, like when I stood up from bending down at work, maybe its a hormone thing
Sorry for tmi but had a bit of brown discharge today after the tan blood after dtd this morning, knowing me as per usual it's nothing but when I normally have blood after dtd near af it's normally only a few days before af but I'm only CD24 so hoping not going to start yet!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star--Maybe it's some implantation bleeding.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Maybe you did ovulate really early like you thought... You said your darkest opk was around CD 13 right?


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- I know what you mean about having that feeling that you are out... I have that feeling every couple months. But you still have 6 days left. Don't lose hope!!


----------



## Dannixo

The witch arrived. I'm out.


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Danni :hugs:


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Danni - so sorry to hear that... im sending you a big hug.

So i gave in today and took a HPT and it was - . I was thinking about it all day and then on my lunch break i went and bought one. It definetly has brought my mood down. Im currently CD27 on a 32 day cycle. I can feel AF coming... argh


----------



## star25

Sorry Danni, sending you hugs

Cntrygr - I hope it was normally that happens closer to af, had a lot of white cm today which looked a bit tan tinged, even if its not a bfp I'll be grateful not to have a long cycle now not on the Clomid, how are things with you? 
, 
Noele - yeah my darkest opk was 13 , after that they were barely there, how are you?

Adr - how are u today?


----------



## star25

Sorry didnt see your post when I wrote that adr, Hoping it was just too early for you x


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- Sorry to hear about the bfn but not to sound like a broken record but you're not out until the witch shows!! What is your plan for future months if this month is a bfn..?

Star- Yes at least there is one positive if the witch arrives for you! It's always to have a shorter cycle rather than a long one. What CD are you on now? When do you expect AF to arrive?

Cntrygrl- Are you having any signs that AF is on her way? 

Dannixo- Sorry to hear about AF. 

AFM- I am doing good. CD 15 now and still waiting to ovulate. I'm guessing it will be between CD 16-19 because that is what my average was before fertility meds and this is my second month without meds so I am assuming my body will be back to normal. Just going to wait for crosshairs on FF. 

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck and babydust!!!! Hoping the witch stays away from you all!!! 

One last thing... Two awesome stories of real people I personally know... One of my best friends sister and her husband have been married 8 years and trying to conceive ever since (no fertility treatments though due to financial reasons) they thought they would never have a successful pregnancy. They've had 3 miscarriages in the past. About a year ago a young distant relatives was placing her baby up for adoption and she let them adopt her child. Around 6 months after the adoption they fell pregnant for a 4th time and just this past weekend they delivered a healthy baby and he is so cute!! True story. This is just a reminder that there is always a chance as long as we try  although this couple I don't think were trying because they had given up hope but they definitely were not using birth control so either way it ended up working out. 

The second story I have is a couple in my circle of friends who I am not necessarily very close with but I do know them. They have been together for 10 years and married for 3 years. The past 7 years they have been ntnp and recently fell pregnant. She is 6 or 7 months now. I'm not sure if they ever went to the doctor but I do know that they did not use any kind of fertility treatment. 

I just really want to remind us that it will happen someday it's just a matter of when!! You ladies are amazing and it makes me sad you you ladies are sad!! Well it is hump day so at least we are halfway through the week


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Noele - I think i have one more round of clomid after this but im thinking i want to make an appointment with my doctor to see other options... clomid seems to be taking a toll on me. today is CD28... witch is set to arrive on CD32. 4 more days to go. 

Iv been having AF pains today though so AF might come early. Hope everyone has a good Wednesday.


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- Sorry about the negative test.

Star-- Will you be waiting to test?

Noele-- Those are always nice stories to hear.

AFM-- Temp did quite the drop this morning. Boobs are still sore. I haven't tested again just waiting for AF to arrive.


----------



## ADR10

Cntrygrl - How have you been doing?


----------



## star25

Thank you for the positive story noele, always love hearing them
Hope you dont have long to wait to ovulate, are you using opks?

Adr and cntrygr - dont want to sound like a broken record either but your not out til you know who shows, if at all, fingers crossed for you both

Afm - CD26 today, after having the tan discharge after dtd on day 24 ,yesterday after we dtd I had more blood but this time it was more and actually red and sorry for tmi but there was something brownish/red in toilet too, sorry to be gross! 
Havent had anything since though and no af pain like I normally would, hope its a good sign as my boobs arent hurting either so not sure when to expect af

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Noele0002

Star- no I'm not using opks. I've got a pretty good idea of when I ovulate just from my past charts, temping and sometimes I get really bloated around ovulation time. I probably won't use opks again until we start a new treatment. I'm thinking November I will call my doc and see where we go from here. See if he wants me to do more meds or if we are ready to move on. 

How are you today? Anything new going on with your body? I've got my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## star25

Hi nothing new with me, after dtd yesterday there wasnt any blood at all, maybe my cervix was low or something and that caused bleeding as it probably moves about depending on where you are in your cycle doesnt it? 
I want to stay positive but everytime I'm disappointed I swear I'm not going to get my hopes up but I always do, especially when something different happens like early bleeding as normally when that happens I get af 2-3 days later and today 3 days later dont feel anything
I must seem crazy! 

How is everyone else today? X


----------



## Noele0002

Star- You are not crazy lol our bodies are crazy!! Our bodies seem to do what they want when they want... Even women who have 'regular cycles' will eventually get a whacky cycle. Don't lose hope yet but I also agree to not get your hopes up. I'm at a point where I am not expecting or getting my hopes up for a BFP until maybe we try a new treatment since nothing has been working so far. But I know what you mean about something different happening and it's almost impossible to not get your hopes up a little bit. Well I'm praying AF stays away from you this weekend!!!

Happy Friday ladies! I hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Today is CD30 for me and i couldnt help but take a HPT... it was still negative. AF is due Sunday. Im feeling a bit discouraged just because it seems as though we have been trying forever... also my best friend is due in 5 weeks and its hard seeing that sometimes... dont get me wrong im very happy and I love her but its a constant reminder on how its not working for us. I guess im just in a low mood today.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## star25

Really hope you get your bfp this cycle, do you have any signs of af? 
I'm CD28 and no signs of anything, not even af! So I'm feeling discouraged too as dont have any pregnancy symptoms or af so dont want to have a long cycle 
Last Sunday I had a lot of white cm on toilet paper though so I'm pretty sure I did ovulate
I havent got any tests so I havent been tempted, dont think I will either just wait it out

Cntrygr how are u? 

Noele - I know what you mean, I will be more hopeful when I start new treatment too :)


----------



## ADR10

Hi Star

Iv been getting AF cramps since yesterday... this morning i had a big glob of white jelly like discharge (sorry for the TMI). My AF cramps have been coming and going. The only other thing im experiencing right now is my boobs hurting but this happens to me every cycle of clomid. 

Noele - What treatment did you try after clomid? Im thinking of making an appointment and trying something new. I did get pregnant on clomid round 4 last time but that ended up in M/C at week 5. If i get my AF this weekend then I will be starting round 3 of clomid since the M/C.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I'm doing alright AF arrived this morning, but luckily it's not as painful as normal. My back seems to have sorted itself out or something. Continuing with the prenatals and CoQ10 and DH is taking his vitamin plus fish oil. This cycle my fertile time is around my bday.


----------



## ADR10

cntrygrl said:


> Star-- I'm doing alright AF arrived this morning, but luckily it's not as painful as normal. My back seems to have sorted itself out or something. Continuing with the prenatals and CoQ10 and DH is taking his vitamin plus fish oil. This cycle my fertile time is around my bday.

Hi Star, What is CoQ10 for?


----------



## star25

Hi adr, cntrygr posted about the coq10, ive but it for dh when its on offer for his swimmers but cant remember what it's for! Think for women its to help egg quality
The jelly discharge sounds like a sign, hoping for the best for you

Cntrygr - sorry af arrived but glad it's not too painful
,think I will be following you soon

I'm CD29 today, this morning, got a lower back ache like af pain so think it will arrive this weekend but I hope not 

Noele and Danni - how are you both?


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Hi adr, cntrygr posted about the coq10, ive but it for dh when its on offer for his swimmers but cant remember what it's for! Think for women its to help egg quality
> The jelly discharge sounds like a sign, hoping for the best for you
> 
> Cntrygr - sorry af arrived but glad it's not too painful
> ,think I will be following you soon
> 
> I'm CD29 today, this morning, got a lower back ache like af pain so think it will arrive this weekend but I hope not
> 
> Noele and Danni - how are you both?

I'm good, started fermera on the 11th. Have my cd 12 ultrasound the 20th.


----------



## star25

Thats good news Danni, you must be excited to start something new, hope it works out for you :)


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Thats good news Danni, you must be excited to start something new, hope it works out for you :)

I am excited and nervous. Ill feel better after my ultrasound to see if it worked. I'm one of those people who are weary of trying something new.


----------



## Noele0002

Hi Star! I am doing good. Nothing new. Thinking I ovulated on Friday going by my temps. But I've had ewcm today so thinking we will keep bd'ing just to be safe. Any new signs or has AF show her ugly face yet? I am hoping not!! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## star25

Hi 
No signs of af yet, had some nipple twinges yesterday and lower back ache sat am but still a no show so hoping it stays that way!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- That's good to hear  So you are CD 31 today? How long was your last cycle? How long is your average cycle? Sorry for all the questions lol it's hard to keep track of all of this stuff. Well anyways I am wishing you lots of luck and babydust! Hope you have a wonderful week 

Cntrygrl- How are you doing?


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- Sorry I just saw your last comment to me. We done 4 rounds of Clomid and 3 rounds of Letrozole and that's it. We have not tried anything aside from meds. Our next step is IUI (I think) but we are taking a break right now until November but I'm thinking we might even push it further back until the New year so that way we can get through all the holidays without the stress. We are kind of playing it by ear. 

As for you, has AF shown yet? If not, are you still experiencing AF symptoms? Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## star25

Hi thats ok, its hard to keep track of our own sometimes let alone each other's but I think we do quite well :)
I'm on CD31 ,last cycle was 31 days but I just dont know what will happen without the Clomid
I think ive ovulated from signs ive had, so far these are :-

Ovulation type pains day's 14 and 15
White cm in underwear from about cd17/18
Mild af pains CD18
About CD23 a lot of cm of toilet paper when wiping
CD24 tan blood on paper after dtd
CD25 reddish brown blood on paper on paper, more than the day before
CD30 nipple twinges

Probably just me coming off the Clomid but I dont think I would have had these symptoms if I hadn't ovulated? 

How are u adr, any signs?


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

AF arrived on Saturday :( So Ill be starting another round of clomid today. I went and picked it up from the pharmacy yesterday. So fingers crossed to this month. If this round does not work i will be making an appointment with my doctor to figure something else out. 

Danni - thats awesome! let me know how you are finding fermera!

Star - I have my fingers crossed for you :)

Noele - I am also thinking of taking a break after this round because clomid is taking a toll on me. The constant hot flashes and feeling dizzy is driving me insane lol Im really hoping you end up conceiving naturally :) you definetly deserve it! I am sending you my positive vibes :)

Hope everyone has a great week!!!


----------



## star25

Adr , sorry af came, hope u have better luck this cycle, thank u for the crossed fingers I'm going to need it,just think I'm having a long cycle
Our 2 friends have just found out their expecting, I think it's happened quick for them which is good but makes me sad it is hard for us and all u ladies xx


----------



## ADR10

Star - I totally understand what you mean... my best friend didnt even try and now she will be delivering in 4 weeks... im happy for her but it makes me sad at the same time because its been so hard for all of us. Plus my cousin just got pregnant and she started trying 2 months ago.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Doing alright. AF wasn't horrible.... heavy Friday, medium Saturday, light on Sunday and today.


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- Sorry AF showed :-( Good luck with this next cycle!!


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Glad to hear AF wasn't horrible for you! Are you taking meds this cycle or trying natural?


----------



## star25

Morning ladies 
No af here still, sat and today and lower back ache though like pre af pain and maybe a feeling on right side of stomach like I normally get with af but it stopped, had a nosebleed this morning too and had one last Thursday but have been a bit stuffy with nose so43 probably due to that

How is everyone today?


----------



## star25

Literally 1 minute after I posted my nose sstarted bleeding all of a sudden and I'm at work, serves me right for using my phone at work!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- This will be my second unmedicated cycle. Probably not starting meds til the new year. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- That is so weird about the nose bleeds! I'm happy AF still hasn't showed for you. I have heard some women claim a nose bleed as a early pregnancy symptom but who knows. I wouldn't count that as a sign but it's definitely strange. How long do you plan on going before you poas??

Cntrygrl- I think that is my plan as well. Originally when I first started my 'break from meds' I was thinking it was only until Oct/Nov but now I am thinking of waiting until the New Year so that way we can get through all the holidays without the chaos. But we will see if I actually make it that long before I call my doctor lol


----------



## star25

I think it's from having a blocked nose, if I dont get af I'm not going to poas until CD41 coz thats the day before I go on hol so just need to know to be on the safe side, I dont want to see a bfn, would rather see af than that!


----------



## star25

Oh yeah CD41 is next Thursday


----------



## Noele0002

Star- What is hol? I agree about rather seeing AF over a bfn. Well that is only a week away and I am hoping AF is staying away for good reason  My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- hol is holiday or vacation over here.


----------



## Noele0002

Oh ok! Thanks Cntrygrl  How are you doing? What CD are you on now?


----------



## wntafmly

Hey Ladies

Its so nice to read other people's experiences and remind yourself that you aren't the only one. I am 26, DH is 30 and we have been TTC #1 for 3.5 years. DH's SA is good, and I've had my HSG and everything is clear. I am currently on my third round of clomid (1st pill today) and this will be my first monitored cycle to check for follicle development and I will be getting a trigger shot for the first time also. If this cycle is a bust (but fx it's not!!) then we will be starting IUI next cycle. Day 21 progesterone levels have been 70 or higher both of the past 2 cycles so we know I ovulated and that my levels are good.

For me I generally feel BETTER on clomid than I do without, until about 5 days after ovulation which is when the hot flashes and nausea kick in with a vengeance. It doesn't interrupt my life (or if it does its for a few hours until the nausea passes) but it definitely doesn't make it any easier. 

I would love to stick around be clomid buddies with you gals. My husband is great and comes to all my appointments and is very supportive and involved, but it's just not the same as talking to someone who is going/ has gone through it already.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I'm CD 6 today.

Wnt-- Welcome :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hi wnt - welcome to our gang! Good luck with the iui

Noele - like cntrygr said hol is holiday, were going to lake como in Italy and driving there through France with another couple so bit of a rd trip, stopping in Paris for a couple of nights and alcohol will be involved so I'll test before just in case
I dont think I am pregnant, got that feeling like you just know your not, haven't got any sore boobs or changes and no cramps, just feel a bit achy sometimes but it's mainly my back

What CD are you on noele? Arent you in your 2ww?


----------



## Noele0002

Wnt- Welcome!  Wishing you lots of luck this cycle with the trigger shot! How long of cycles do you have? Keep us updated on your cycle! *babydust*

Star- Wow I forgot all about that amazing trip you are planning on taking  It sounds amazing and I am incredibly jealous!! How long will you be on vacation? And yes I think it would be wise to test before.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Wnt - Welcome to the group :) Im on day CD6 today so our cycles are close to each other.

Star - your trip sounds amazing!!! I would love to go travel at the end of this year but DH and I both dont have much vacation time left... maybe next year :)

Noele - How are you doing? 

Star25 - Still have my fingers crossed for you that you dont see AF this month!!!

I have the next 4 days off of work so im excited to sleep in a bit and catch up on errands. Hope everyone has a good weekend!!!


----------



## star25

Hi 

adr, I really need this hol, going to be away for nearly 2 weeks but we have wifi in the villa so i'll be checking in!
hope you have a nice 4 days off

really hoping we all get our bfps this cycle :)


----------



## ADR10

Cntrgrl - Im also CD 6 today!


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- That was from two days ago. I'm CD8 now, but we're only a day apart so far :)


----------



## Dannixo

Cd 12 ultrasound went great! I loved my new technician, she explained everything as she did it! I am so glad I switched doctors! I have two good size eggs at 21 mm, one on each side. Obviously the left one won't release and I also had a 12 mm on the right side as well. My lining was 7.0 mm. Picking up my ovidrel injection as we speak. Times intercourse tonight and tomorrow. Not to keen on injecting myself, as my old doctor did it for me. Fingers crossed fermera is the key for us! 

I have a bad sinus infection so I'm on the z-pack and Flonase so baby making isn't very fun right now lol


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck Danni!!!!!!


----------



## star25

Great news Danni, sending you lots of babydust!!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I forgot you asked me where I was in my cycle.. Today is cd 24 and I ovulated on cd 17 (according to FF) which puts me at 7dpo. I have an 11-13 day LP so I expect AF to be here between Wednesday and Friday of this coming week. 

Adr- I am doing really well. How about you?

Happy Friday everyone!! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## star25

Thats gone quick noele, hoping u won't have to expect af any day!


----------



## star25

Hello, how is everyone?
Any symptoms yet noele?

I'm CD38 today and still no AF, haven't got any signs of anything really, been having a back ache but think I've got a UTI, I've taken a sample to DRs today to test so waiting for a phone call back as I always need a wee but my bladder area hurts after and feels full still and Ive had this a few times, just hope its clear before I go away

Hope you're all well


----------



## star25

One thing I did do was use an opk which came out positive on CD36, I know I shouldn't have but felt the need to pee on something!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- if you're OPK came out positive I'd say you're probably pregnant. Can't wait for you to test!


----------



## star25

I don't want to get my hopes up or obsess to much but think its too late for that, i'll post a pic so u can see what you think, just wish it was an hpt!
 



Attached Files:







032.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6









031.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4









030.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## star25

Is it positive? im still not good with opks x


----------



## Noele0002

Star- That definitely looks positive to me  Oh I am praying this is your bfp!!! I am so excited for you. When are you going to test with an hpt? Is your doctor going to test for pregnancy as well as UTI? Let us know when you find anything out  I've got everything crossed for you!!!!! 

Oh and not symptoms of AF or PG for me. Not due until sometime between Wednesday and Saturday so still have a few days left. 

How is everyone else doing? Hope everyone has a good start to their week  Happy Monday!


----------



## star25

Thank you for the positivity noele and cntrygr :) 
I just left the sample with the nurse as they had no appointments but they havent phoned back yet, I didnt ask them to test for pregnancy but should have! I put a note in to say if a uti can I have antibiotics that are safe in pregnancy just in case as ttc so maybe they will test for it anyway
Im hoping my lack of usual af symptoms is a sign and hope it is for you too! 
Its been 15 days since I had a lot of white cm on paper which I get after ovulation so hoping not just in forma long cycle, I will probably test weds morning after buying one tomoro or maybe do 1 tomoro afternoon if I can hold pee which I doubt at the moment!


----------



## Noele0002

Well lets pray this is not just a long cycle for you... But if it is than I would dtd tonight since you had a positive opk


----------



## star25

Good idea, rang drs and I haven't got a uti, hope this is a good thing as still needing to wee loads and bladder feels constantly full


----------



## Dannixo

Alright ladies, I have a question. I am hoping someone can help me as I called the doctor but they cant get back to me until tomorrow. Here's the run down. As you know we started Fermera 5 mg for the first time this cycle so it's different. I also have a sinus infection and am on antibiotics which I got ok'd by the doctor. okay here goes, I went in Friday 9/20 for my cd 12 ultrasound which showed 2 eggs. two 21mm and 1 12mm. The decided to give me the Ovidrel injection which is new for me. I've taken the Noverall before though. The doctor told me I should ovulate 24-36 hours from the time it was given which was 1 pm Friday. She said that puts me at 1 am Saturday night/ Sunday morning. Now they always tell me there's no need to use an opk and I never really do wit the injection but I started to wonder if maybe something was wrong. I took an opk twice Friday, Saturday and sunday and they were all negative. Now I used first response which I think are junk because I've used them before and got a negative and then got a positive on a different brand with the same urine. But.. I tested today Monday, and got a positive which is way out from 24-36 hours. So... am I ovulating now or is the test faulty due to sickness and new drugs? Sorry this is so long. The trigger should of showed up by now. 

When I ejected the test there is one dark line on the stick and it looks like the same color as the line I ejected that said negative Saturday and sunday.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Super glad you don't have a UTI and hopefully that is a good thing that you have to pee all the time  I will be impatiently awaiting an update.

Dannixo- I've read that our bodies can give off the LH surge (that opks detect) before, during or after ovulation. So you still could have ovulated on Saturday or Sunday and your body could just be sending out a late LH surge. That would be my guess anyways. I would just make sure to keep bding just incase so you don't miss out. Good luck.


----------



## star25

Hi danni, sorry I'm not good with opks bit what noele said sounds good, just keep going to cover your bases

Noele - I'm impatient too lol, the constant toilet trips have stopped today but my boobs have started aching like pre af so I hope this isn't the case!


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Because of the sinus infection and antibiotics it may have taken a little longer to ovulate even with the shot. As long as you dtd over the weekend I think you have your basis covered. I'm a fan of the dollar store ovulation tests. I've never had an issue with them.

Noele-- Your chart is looking good. Fxd for you. I had a higher temp yesterday because I got up to pee shortly before it was time for me to normally wake up.

Star-- Hoping this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I took an hpt today at 11dpo just because lol I think all this talk about peeing on opks gave my the itch to poas. Anyways I got a stark white bfn lol I figured it would be a bfn so I'm not disappointed at all. I just think I am out this cycle but like I always say... You never know and it ain't over until the witch arrives so I will still hold onto a little bit of hope this cycle. 

Star- Any news yet?? Hoping the sore boobs are an early pregnancy symptom and NOT AF... Fingers and toes still crossed for you hun!! Have you taken anymore opks?


----------



## star25

Hi I haven't yet but might do 1 tomoro, felt out earlier as had period type pain but its stopped for the moment,felt like I was going to come on but then my boobs wouldntbbefore just starting to hurt as they normally stop hurting as soon as she shows, I should really just put myself out my misery and test lol

Hope your all well x


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! My temp dropped this morning and I am guessing AF will be here tomorrow morning. I'm ok with it though. Making an appointment for January soon to see my doctor again and see what he recommends we do. Seems like a long ways away but I'm thinking the time will fly by with holidays coming up. 

Star- How are you doing? Anymore feelings of AF? I hope not!

Dannixo- Did you continue taking opks? Or talked to your doctor for their opinion about why Mondays opk was positive. 

Adr and Cntrygrl- How are you ladies doing? What CD are you on?


----------



## star25

Hi I think I have got af feelings and negative opk today, I think af will be here in the next few days :(


----------



## Noele0002

Oh boo :-( What brand of opks did you use? That is so strange you had a positive opk though.
. Well your not out yet!! I think AF is on her way for me too. When do you leave for your trip? If AF does show at least you will be able to indulge in some wine while overseas  Got to look at the positives! I'm thinking about you and sending you hugs and prayers that AF doesn't show up though... *babydust*


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I am CD 13 today. I have my annual exam later this afternoon.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Noele - Im CD 12 today. DH and i are going to start trying as of today and hopefully are able to BD every day for the next 7 days... im guessing my ovulation is around CD16/CD17.
How are you doing?

Happy Wednesday everyone! Half way through the week already :)


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Those exams are so fun right? ;-) 

Adr- Your plan sounds good!

Good luck this cycle ladies


----------



## ADR10

Oh i forgot to mention that clomid is giving me major dizziness.


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Good morning ladies! My temp dropped this morning and I am guessing AF will be here tomorrow morning. I'm ok with it though. Making an appointment for January soon to see my doctor again and see what he recommends we do. Seems like a long ways away but I'm thinking the time will fly by with holidays coming up.
> 
> Star- How are you doing? Anymore feelings of AF? I hope not!
> 
> Dannixo- Did you continue taking opks? Or talked to your doctor for their opinion about why Mondays opk was positive.
> 
> Adr and Cntrygrl- How are you ladies doing? What CD are you on?

She pretty much told me I probably o'd at 1 am Saturday night into Sunday like they said and since I was sleeping I obviously didn't test but woke up at 5:15 am for work Monday and tested and got a positive so she said it's probably just the remanding bit. Unfourtantly we didn't get to dtd Monday but we did Tuesday.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Yeah gotta love them. We are being referred to a specialist, will hear in the next couple of weeks when our first appointment is.

Danni- FX'd you caught that eggy!


----------



## star25

Thank u for the words of encouragement noele, I used opks from amazon, just cheapies
Still no change today, CD41 boobs hurt still which makes me think af is on the way


----------



## star25

Your not out either noele, you never know, have everything crossed for you

Danni - good luck in catching the eggy this cycle!

Cntrygr and adr - have u both ovulated yet or waiting to? 

Thank u for all your support ladies, it's really good to have u all, people who really understand and are going through the same thing at the same time x


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I know I am not our yet and as always I have a little bit of hope  But I do have my pre-af moodiness and my temp keeps dropping. But lacking my backaches and acne that normally come before AF. BUT that's happened before where I had no AF symptoms but the witch still showed. We will have to wait and see I guess. 

When you used to have long cycles were they similar to this current cycle you are having? How many days before AF do your boobs start to get sore?


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I thought I was waiting to ovulate as I didn't til CD16 last month, but my temp this morning is acting like I may have already. I haven't been doing any OPK's this month. I guess I'll know by tomorrow's temp.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I think the saying "you're not out til AF arrives" was used before we had temping & charting. Unfortunately we realize a pattern and when our temps drop below a certain mark we know AF is on her way.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- You are correct ;-) I just choose to be more positive! *Babydust* to you!

Star- Still got my fingers crossed for you!!

AFM- AF arrived yesterday Afternoon. Not surprised or upset. 

Wishing all of you ladies luck who are approaching ovulation!! Hope you catch that egg!!

Happy Friday and hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## wntafmly

OMG So much has happened. Sorry I've been away so long! We are building a new house, so it's keeping me busy busy! Great distraction from TTC frustrations.

ADR - Yes it looks like we're only 2 cycle days off from each other. I am on Day 12 today. Went for my U/S this morning and had 3 follicles but only 1 dominant at 23.7 mm :) Got my HCG shot this morning so hubby and I will be BD like crazy over the next 3 days. This is my first month with the shot, and we are going to try the old fashioned way this month. Next month I will prob be starting start IUI. Fingers crossed we don't have to go there.

Ladies, just remember you aren't out until AF shows her ugly face. With my m/c in 2005 I didn't test positive until I was almost 6 weeks along! M/C at 11 wks 5 days.

I will try and be more active from now on. Sorry!


----------



## Noele0002

Wnt- Good to hear from you again! Hoping this trigger shot is all you need to get your bfp! Lots of luck and babydust to you


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone?

I'm in Italy now and it's amazing!! The view from our villa is unreal
A good distraction

Sorry af came noele, it was a natural cycle wasnt it? 

Wnt - building a house definitely sounds like a good distraction,you must be so busy! 
Good luck this cycle

Cntrygr and adr - where are you in your cycles? 

I'm CD 44 and no af yet, boobs Have been hurting 6 days now and they normally hurt for 7 then af 
comes the following day, I will know when it's coming coz I'll wake up and my boobs won't hurt
Havent got any other symptoms,no period pain yet since I had it for a few hrs Thursday


----------



## star25

Hi ladies
I definitely feel af coming now, had some spotting after dtd last night and now have stomach ache 
Why does it have to happen on holiday! 
Hope your all well x


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Sorry about feeling like AF is on her way. :(

AFM-- Fertility Friend says I'm 5DPO. Finally got crosshairs after my temp shot up Sunday morning.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry to hear AF might be on her way! Just try to focus on the beauty of Italy and all the other places you will be visiting.


----------



## star25

Thank u ladies, still not here yet but I know how suddenly it can start!
Wishing u luck cntrygr
Where are u in your cycle noele? X


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am on CD 6 today. I've still got hope for you!! Fingers crossed AF stays away!!

Cntrygrl- Good luck this cycle. How many more natural cycles will you be doing before contacting your doctor? 

Adr- How's it going? Have you ovulated yet?.

Dannixo- Haven't heard from you in awhile... How are you doing? How many dpiui are you now?

Wnt- what CD are you on?

Wishing all of you ladies good luck this cycle!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- We are seeing a fertility specialist in the upcoming months. I'll be finding out soon when my first appointment is. It may be awhile of doing natural since they'll run their own tests also.


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Noele - today is CD18 for me... so my guess is that I ovulated about 2 days ago on CD16... we had sex on CD13/14/15/16 so crossing my fingers... we couldnt BD last night because of my husbands work schedule... hopefully that will be ok. How are you doing? 

Cntrgrl - Good luck with the fertility specialist :) 

Star - Im really hoping AF just stays away for you. I agree with Noele, just keep thinking about your trip and Italy :)

Hope everyone is having a good week so far


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Star- I am on CD 6 today. I've still got hope for you!! Fingers crossed AF stays away!!
> 
> Cntrygrl- Good luck this cycle. How many more natural cycles will you be doing before contacting your doctor?
> 
> Adr- How's it going? Have you ovulated yet?.
> 
> Dannixo- Haven't heard from you in awhile... How are you doing? How many dpiui are you now?
> 
> Wnt- what CD are you on?
> 
> Wishing all of you ladies good luck this cycle!!

Hi there! I am doing good, staying super busy working two jobs and a full time student but I am cd 7/8 based on the day I triggered. Testing on Friday. Don't feel any different except sore boobs and I always get those.


----------



## star25

Noele- thank u, is this a natural cycle for you? 

Cntrygr- hope u dont have to wait too long for your appointment, what tests have you had already?

Adr - sounds like you bd on all the right days, good luck! 

Dannixo- hope you get your bfp Friday :)

Afm - CD46 today, no af yet, was sure was going to be yesterday,had a day trip to monaco and had af pain so took ibuprofen and it went, boobs still hurt and is the 9 th day. I'll see what happens today, had some slight spotting after dtd today but it was more peachy color than pink like it was the other day and less, sorry for the tmi! 

So far we've had a night in Paris Friday and been up Eiffel tower when it was lit up, next day drove to Italy, Sunday drove back into Switzerland and the boys done a bunjee jump the highest one in Europe ( or world I cant remember) was too busy feeling ill at the sight of it, Monday took a ferry round visiting sights of the lake, Tuesday had a day in Monaco and today hiring our own boat to go around the lake and take a picnic, Tomoro will be going to Venice for the day

You would think id be too busy to worry about ttc but as usual
Its always there!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- The only thing I haven't had is some of the blood work tests. Everything else I have done HSG, SIS (x2), ultrasounds.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Hoping you get in soon with the specialist! 

ADR- Sounds like you dtd at the right times. Sending you babydust!

Dannixo- Good luck with the test Friday. Really hoping you get your BFP!

Star- It's so crazy AF hasn't shown up yet... I am definitely praying AF stays far far away from you  I was thinking... What day did you get that positive opk? Because maybe the was ovulation and now you are in your tww?? Idk... In the past when you had long cycles did you experience spotting this much?


----------



## Noele0002

Oh and Star, this is another natural cycle for me. I am making an appointment for the beginning of January to see my doctor about next steps. I want to wait until the new year so we can have a fresh start and that gives me time to shred the last 8.5lbs that I need to in order to no longer be considered over-weight (according to my bmi). Also, DH plans on cutting out ALL alcohol and caffeine starting this weekend and going until the New year so that way when we do see the doctor in January hopefully his swimmers will be in perfect shape ;-) We just want to be as healthy as can be by the time we see the doctor again so that way there will be no questions of whether maybe 'me being 15lbs over-weight could be the cause or DH consumes too much beer on the weekends' we are ready to move past all this and try something else.


----------



## wntafmly

Noele- I am currently on CD 17. Ov'd on CD 14 almost exactly 48 hrs after my trigger shot. Good luck on the weight loss. You can do it!!

Cntrygrl- I am also waiting to see the fertility doctors for IUI. Got my letter yesterday saying I am on a 5 month wait list! Like What?!?! We will do one more month of clomid and trigger shot, and then we will go back to natural again until I see the new DRs. 

Star- Thats so crazy about AF. Just either show up or don't and have a sticky bean (fx for a sticky bean). At least you sound like you are having a great time and have lots to occupy you!!:thumbup:

ADR- How are you feeling right now? This is my best month yet on the clomid so hopefully it continues. I really expected to have symptoms from the trigger shot with it being my first month, but nothing yet.

Danni- What day of the month did you trigger on? I got my trigger on Sept 27, CD 12.


----------



## cntrygrl

Wnt-- I've already done 3 IUI's with clomid and trigger. The specialist I guess gets more in depth than what my Gynecologist can. Not saying my Gyn. was bad since they are able to do IUI's.


----------



## Dannixo

wntafmly said:


> Noele- I am currently on CD 17. Ov'd on CD 14 almost exactly 48 hrs after my trigger shot. Good luck on the weight loss. You can do it!!
> 
> Cntrygrl- I am also waiting to see the fertility doctors for IUI. Got my letter yesterday saying I am on a 5 month wait list! Like What?!?! We will do one more month of clomid and trigger shot, and then we will go back to natural again until I see the new DRs.
> 
> Star- Thats so crazy about AF. Just either show up or don't and have a sticky bean (fx for a sticky bean). At least you sound like you are having a great time and have lots to occupy you!!:thumbup:
> 
> ADR- How are you feeling right now? This is my best month yet on the clomid so hopefully it continues. I really expected to have symptoms from the trigger shot with it being my first month, but nothing yet.
> 
> Danni- What day of the month did you trigger on? I got my trigger on Sept 27, CD 12.

I got mine on the 20th cd 12.


----------



## ADR10

wntafmly said:


> Noele- I am currently on CD 17. Ov'd on CD 14 almost exactly 48 hrs after my trigger shot. Good luck on the weight loss. You can do it!!
> 
> Cntrygrl- I am also waiting to see the fertility doctors for IUI. Got my letter yesterday saying I am on a 5 month wait list! Like What?!?! We will do one more month of clomid and trigger shot, and then we will go back to natural again until I see the new DRs.
> 
> Star- Thats so crazy about AF. Just either show up or don't and have a sticky bean (fx for a sticky bean). At least you sound like you are having a great time and have lots to occupy you!!:thumbup:
> 
> ADR- How are you feeling right now? This is my best month yet on the clomid so hopefully it continues. I really expected to have symptoms from the trigger shot with it being my first month, but nothing yet.
> 
> Danni- What day of the month did you trigger on? I got my trigger on Sept 27, CD 12.

I feel ok. Iv had some cramping but I get that with every cycle on clomid. This is going to be too much TMI but On CD16 i had major ED and then it just stopped. So not sure what that was all about because i felt fine before and after that. A new clomid symptom that i have developed has been dizziness... so i get that if i move my head to fast or get up too fast. Iv been taking it really easy this month and havnt been stressing over all this. My plan is to not even do a HPT this month and just wait to see if AF arrives. 

how is everything going with you?


----------



## wntafmly

ADR- I am still feeling good. I am getting tired much earlier in the day now, which has been a typical tww symptoms for me on the clomid. Its not that bad but it does make it hard to get anything done in the evenings. Other than that, normally by now I'm feeling nauseous and dizzy all day and my back usually hurts, but none of those things have presented yet this month. Here's to hoping it stays that way!

It seems like there are 3 of us within a week of one another. Danni you ovulated a week before me. How long are your cycles usually? ADR same question since you ovulated 2 days ahead of me? Mine are clockwork 29 days on the clomid.


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol so seems like Danni, ADR, wnt, and I are all in the TWW. I'm currently 8DPO.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Lol you all are in your tww wait expect me ;-) I'm jealous. Star is probably in her tww too. 

Star- Are you planning on poas at all? What is your plan for this crazy cycle you are having? Just waiting it out? If so, you have far more patience than I do. I'd be going crazy poas and phoning my doctor every week. Lol But I am still holding on too a lot of hope for you


----------



## Dannixo

wntafmly said:


> ADR- I am still feeling good. I am getting tired much earlier in the day now, which has been a typical tww symptoms for me on the clomid. Its not that bad but it does make it hard to get anything done in the evenings. Other than that, normally by now I'm feeling nauseous and dizzy all day and my back usually hurts, but none of those things have presented yet this month. Here's to hoping it stays that way!
> 
> It seems like there are 3 of us within a week of one another. Danni you ovulated a week before me. How long are your cycles usually? ADR same question since you ovulated 2 days ahead of me? Mine are clockwork 29 days on the clomid.

27 days


----------



## ADR10

wntafmly said:


> ADR- I am still feeling good. I am getting tired much earlier in the day now, which has been a typical tww symptoms for me on the clomid. Its not that bad but it does make it hard to get anything done in the evenings. Other than that, normally by now I'm feeling nauseous and dizzy all day and my back usually hurts, but none of those things have presented yet this month. Here's to hoping it stays that way!
> 
> It seems like there are 3 of us within a week of one another. Danni you ovulated a week before me. How long are your cycles usually? ADR same question since you ovulated 2 days ahead of me? Mine are clockwork 29 days on the clomid.

my cycle usually lasts 31/32 days :) 

Good luck on everyones TWW!!!!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Mine are the same as yours ADR. Did you O on the 25th also?


----------



## cntrygrl

Is anyone else charting their temps besides Noele and I?


----------



## star25

Hi all
Af has finally arrived today on CD49!
I didnt poas in the end, I dont normally spot before af, not long til appointment now on the 14th Oct, so depressing
I dont chart cntrygr, did try it but I found it too awkwe with working different shifts and gave up with it
Cant read through all posts properly now but sounds like you are all doing well :)


----------



## Noele0002

Star- So sorry AF showed. Those long cycles can be so frustrating!! Yes at least your appointment is right around the corner!! Keep us updated.


----------



## ADR10

Hello,

Cntrgrl - I think i O'd between Sept 28th and Sept 30th... not exactly sure. Also, I havnt been charting my temperature.

Star- So sorry that AF arrived. Good luck on the appointment! keep us posted :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- So sorry AF arrived. Good luck with your appt. :)


----------



## star25

Thank u everyone, just want to move onto something different now, cant cope with these cycles!


----------



## Dannixo

CD 12 BFN. Just waiting for AF to show up and on to another month. Shits getting old. 13th medicated cycle...


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Sorry to hear about the bfn. Has AF shown up yet? Will you be doing IUI again this next cycle? 

Star- Are you still on vacation? I hope your trip was amazing even though the witch made an appearance.. Thinking about you!! *hugs* 

Cntrygrl & Adr- How is your tww going? How many dpo are you ladies?

AFM- Nothing just waiting to ovulate. Cycle day 12 today. 

So DH mentioned to me that he'd like to start taking a vitamin besides his regular everyday vitamins... He read online about vitamins that can improve fertility... Do you ladies have any recommendations? His sperms is fine for the most part. It could improve a little bit though the doctor said. Do your hubbys take any special vitamins? Or you yourself? Is there something I could be taking to improve my egg quality? I have googled this stuff before buying I never know what's a scam and what's not... Any help or opinions would he appreciated  Thanks!


----------



## star25

Hi I'm home now, was a great hol, just resting today before work tomoro
Vitamins I googled that were good for sperm were
Vitamin e for motility 400
Fish oil for quality I think 1000 mg
Vitamin c to stop sperm clumping together 1000mg
Co enzyme q10 
Zinc 25mg
Vitamin b complex So all the b vitamins 100mg of each one


----------



## star25

Thats the ones I can think of dh is on, also selenium 200ug especially is good


----------



## cntrygrl

There's a fertility blend for men and women that is supposed to be good. I tried the fertility blend for women, but it seemed to make my AF worse. I had to stop taking them.


----------



## Dannixo

The witch arrived yesterday.


----------



## star25

Sorry danni , whats your plan for this cycle? Hope your ok, I seem to find it harder every time she shows now, I used to deal with it better, sending you hugs x


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks Star and Cntrygrl! I will look into all of those


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Sorry danni , whats your plan for this cycle? Hope your ok, I seem to find it harder every time she shows now, I used to deal with it better, sending you hugs x

I called the doctor today, they will return my call tomorrow but should be same protocol. Fermera cd 12 ultrasound and ovidrel.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Sorry AF got you :hugs:

AFM-- Our first appointment with the fertility specialist is Oct. 23rd. We got in quicker than expected. My temp dropped from 98.69 to 98.21 so expecting AF to arrive in the next couple of days.


----------



## Dannixo

Well got a call from the doctor today. They want to do another round of fermera but add in the injection menopur. Only problem is waiting on my insurance to see if it's covered which I know it's not so it will cost me $500 out of pocket which we don't have. So we may just take the fermera and ovidrel this cycle and order the menopur from England for 180 bucks but it takes 3 weeks to mail and my doctor said its a take at your own risk kinda thing. Ugh just so frustrated. Why can't infertility be covered under insurance. I have my cd 12 ultrasound the 17th.


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Danni - I agree with you... I wish this was all covered under insurance... it doesnt make sense that it is not to me.

Today I am CD25 and I dont have any symptoms at all... like usually my boobs hurt by this point but that hasnt even happend... my cycle is always 31/32 days... i havnt done any HPT this month and we are going to just wait to see if AF arrives... cant afford buying all this stuff all the time.. we really want to save up to buy a house.

Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- I know what you mean about wishing insurance covered infertility!! My medical bills are just stacking up!! I desperately trying to get some of them paid down before we see the doctor again. I think at some fertility clinics they offer financing/ loans which still stink but it's expensive and if you don't have that kind of money laying around it might be an option.

Adr- Hoping it's a good sign that you have pack of symptoms


----------



## star25

Hi everyone

Danni - good luck with the scan on the 17th 

Cntrygr - hope your appointment goes well

Adr - hoping lack of symptoms is a good thing too, I got 2 tests foradr cycle but didnt use them luckily as af turned up and I didnt want to see a bfn, I found it less pressure to just wait it out as I didnt get my hopes up as much 

Noele - where are u in your cycle?


----------



## star25

Sorry remembered now noele, have u ovulated yet do u think? 
I'm CD6 so nothing happening here, just can wait for my appointment Monday!


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

CD27 today and still not symptoms... really weird since im on 100mg of clomid. Hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday and only 1 more work day until the long weekend! :)


----------



## star25

Hope af stays away adr, you would think u would feel something on 100 mg, how long were your cycles before Clomid?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am on CD 16 today and no I do not think I ovulated yet. I usually ovulate between CD 17-19 when I do not take Clomid. Hopefully I will have my temp drop tomorrow and rise on Sunday  I am going to start using opks again next cycle since I haven't used them since May. I want to double check that I am getting my LH surge around the time I think I am ovulating. So you have your appt. On Monday? I am excited for you.. Hopefully you get to move on and try something new  Wishing you lots of luck!

Adr- When do you expect AF to show?

Dannixo and Cntrygrl- How are you ladies doing?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I'm doing alright. My temp seems to be very erratic this month. Making sure to get all the paperwork filled out for the Specialist.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone!

Happy Friday :)

Star25 - My cycles before clomid were basically never. I would get my AF about 4 times a year.

Noele - My cycle now on clomid is 31/32 days... so im expecting AF by Monday :(

How is everyone else doing? My best friend is having her baby anytime now... she just lost her mucas plug so im excited to finally meet the little one. At the same time im sad because if i had not miscarried i would be 6 months along right now. Oh well good things come to those who wait right? lol

Have a great long weekend everyone! :)


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I was looking at your temps and thinking they looked a little 'off' this month. I was also thinking by looking at them that maybe you ovulated around cd 16-17?? FF says you ovulated on cd 13 but you don't normally ovulate that early right? Seems like you got a more noticeable temp rise on cd 17. Who knows though. Our bodies can be whacky whenever they feel like it lol. Well either way my fingers are crossed for you!!

Adr- Good luck to you! I am hoping AF doesn't arrive for you. 

Hoping everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! I hope everyone had a good weekend. Just curious where everyone is at in their cycles.. I think I am cycle day 18/19 today and believe I ovulated on Friday although that is just going by my temps because I did not have any ewcm this cycle or any cm for that matter. Now the tww for me! 

Cntrygrl- Did AF show this weekend? I hope not. I got my fingers crossed for you. 

Star- Good luck at your appointment today  

Well happy Monday!! I hope we all have a good start to our week!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- FF ended up switching it to the 16th and AF arrived right on time on Sunday. Had really bad cramps last night and ended up coming into work a little later today.


----------



## star25

Sorry cntrygr, hope you are feeling better, sending you hugs 

Noele, good luck in your 2ww

Adr, how are you feeling?

Dannixo, good lick with scan on thurs

Afm - had appointment yesterday, he said we can either do iui which we will have to pay for about £1000 or do ivf where we can have 1 cycle free, he said to think about it and go back in a few months, in the meantime hes giving me 3 more cycles of Clomid, I know I said I wanted to move on to something different but now it's come to it I think I'll give Clomid another shot anf start ivf in the new year, dh agrees that if the funded cycle doesnt work we will pay for more ivf instead of iui as by the time we spend money on iuis we may as well save it for ivf as I think thats the only thing that will work


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Thanks I'm doing much better today. Looking forward to your IVF journey in the new year.

AFM-- Looking forward to the specialist appointment next wednesday. I realized that there are some blood tests that haven't been done. My doctor also never gave us the exact results of DH's SA. Maybe this doctor will look it over or have DH do another.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Like clockwork the beginning of my AF arrived early today :( I guess im onto another round of clomid.


----------



## star25

Sorry adr, how many Clomid cycles do u have next? 

Cntrygr, do you think you will be doing ivf too? Hope u won't have to get to that point, what blood test do you think they missed out? 

I'm CD12 today, hope it's not a long one again so I can get bk on Clomid for a few normal cycles, this month happy to not worry about when to bd and lying still after etc
Maybe I should have just gone straight to ivf but probably better to wait til this year has finished now, it's not far away


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Star 25 - This was my 3rd round since my miscarriage. Before my miscarriage i did 4 rounds... so in total its been 7 rounds... Im going to give it a go for one more month and then after this i will be heading back to the docs because im getting restless.... that way i can see what my next options are.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I don't think we'll be doing IVF at least not any time soon. The only thing I've had tested is my progesterone at CD21. I haven't had any other blood work done. So I'm hoping maybe it's just something that was missed. Like some kind of hormone imbalance or something.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Sorry AF showed :-( Good luck at your appointment though!

Adr- Also sorry to hear AF showed! Are you going to be doing IUI this cycle?

Star- Glad you have a plan in motion. I probably would have opted to do a few rounds of Clomid before IVF as well. IVF is a big step but I do believe it has great success rates as long as the couple is healthy and in a good age range. Hopefully you will get your bfp before that step but either way I am sending you babydust! Hoping you have a shorter cycle this month!


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Noele - My doctor hasnt said anything about trying IUI. I have another round of clomid before i go back to her :(


----------



## lanet

Hi girls, I have a question, this is my 5th round of clomid but they been spread out over nearly 3 years so it's been awhile since Ive taken it. I usually get sore breasts with natural O and on clomid but suddenly this month at 9dpo I have nothing. I'm temping and had progesterone checked so I know I Od. Has this happened to you guys on clomid? The abcense of sore boobs? lol. Thanks


----------



## lanet

ADR is see you had the same experience. I'm sorry for your Bfn. Did you do anything to confirm O?


----------



## Dannixo

lanet said:


> Hi girls, I have a question, this is my 5th round of clomid but they been spread out over nearly 3 years so it's been awhile since Ive taken it. I usually get sore breasts with natural O and on clomid but suddenly this month at 9dpo I have nothing. I'm temping and had progesterone checked so I know I Od. Has this happened to you guys on clomid? The abcense of sore boobs? lol. Thanks

I have sore boobs on clomid and off but none really with fermera. I know not much help.


----------



## lanet

Thanks for answering! I guess I'll just wait and see what happens. Of course I hope it means good things


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Good Luck today with your ultrasound!


----------



## star25

Hi lanet, I won't be much help but my boobs change what they do whenever they want! Before Clomid was always 7 days before af, with Clomid ive had cycles of no pain, some with a couple of days or a few days and my last cycle was 1st without Clomid in 6 months and they hurt for 11 days, hope its a good sign for you , I always see anything different as a positive

Im CD 14 today, its gone so quick, hopefully will be shorter than 49 days this time so I can get on with last 3 rounds of Clomid,I'm not hopeful of it working but 1 last try before ivf cant hurt 

How did scan go Danni?

Noele, what dpo are u now? Any good signs? 

Cntrygr and adr - what are your plans this cycle, anything different? 
Xx


----------



## Dannixo

Just got back from my cd 12 ultrasound. I had 3 eggs on the right: 13, 14 and 17 mm and 2 on the left which don't count. Not as big as last month. Lining was 7.3 so that's good. I have to take an ovulation test today. If positive ill trigger with ovidrel if negative they want me to wait one day to see if the eggs will get bigger and trigger tomorrow. Not so sure about injecting myself! Eek! Fingers crossed this is our month finally!


----------



## Noele0002

Lanet- Hi! For me, I've never had sore boobs with or without meds so not sure I can help. But the one thing that I think we can all agree on is that our bodies can be extremely regular then out of the blue change on us and do something different so I wouldn't get your hopes up over it but like star says I do think of something different to be a positive and hopeful thing  I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Star- I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you have a short cycle. Will you be using opks this cycle?

Dannixo- Glad to hear the scan went well. Good luck 

AFM- I think I am 7dpo and no symptoms or anything like usual lol although I did have lots of ewcm yesterday but I get that once in awhile during my tww. Af should be here around Wednesday next week give or take a day... Then my plan for next cycle is to use opks and Preseed since I've been taking it pretty easy the last few cycles.

It's almost the weekend and I can't wait!! It's been a LONG week for me. Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## lanet

Thank you girls so much. You are right, I have had so many different cycles. I'm 10dpo today and have no symptoms at all. I wish for something! Anything! Cramps, cm something! I'm getting really scared. But I guess I'll know soon enough...


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- I'm with you on giving myself the shot Eeeek!!! Hoping those eggs get bigger.

Star-- Nothing different this month. I'm still doing unmedicated right now. We'll see what the specialist decides next wednesday.

AFM-- Heading to Salem, Mass this weekend which should be fun this close to Halloween.


----------



## ADR10

Happy Thursday everyone :)

Lanet - No im not doing anything to monitor if Im ovulating or not. I was monitored by day 21 blood tests for the first 4 rounds but after my miscarrage the doctor didnt say anything about it. As for my symptoms - i had none this month and then the day i got my AF my boobs have been hurting so much. Also weird cramping and a lot more flow from the AF then usual. Hopefully next round does it for me!

Danni - Glad the U/S went well :) I hope this is your month!! 

Noele - I think im going to try using OPKs as well this cycle. Iv never used them so i may have questions for everyone on here lol.

Star - The only thing im going to try different is BDing more days and using OPKs. Im on CD2 right now so ill go buy it tonight along with my clomid... have to start clomid again tomorrow. The dizziness that i get with clomid drives me crazy but it will be well worth it if it works :)

On a side note a friend of mine at work just found out shes pregnant... her and her fiance are getting married next month and decided to start trying last month... she got pregnant so fast... i hate to say im a little jelous... im never a jelous person so that makes me feel really bad that i had that feeling. Between her finding out shes pregnant and my best friend delivering her baby just 2 days ago iv been going through a lot of emotions... Well i hope this round of clomid works and i hope everyone on here gets the BFP this month. I just have to remind myself to stay positive :)

Hope everyone is doing well out there!


----------



## lanet

I got a Bfn yesterday at 10dpo:( feeling like it's over but then my temp went up even higher today. Should I keep the hope or count myself out?


----------



## star25

It's natural to feel like thay adr, dont feel bad, I know 4 people that are pregnant and 1 whos just had their baby, it's because we want it so bad we cant help feeling we wish it was us and feelings of jealousy, I just try and remember that whoever else is pregnant does not affect my situation so try to think whether Theyre pregnant or not doesn't change anything for me, sounds a bit strange lol 
My little sister has a 2 yr old and is trying for another after Christmas and I just know I probably won't even be pregnant by the time she gives birth! Having a negative day today,think it's coz I know ive probably got a long wait before I can even start the Clomid but trying to just enjoy the next few weeks of not even trying properly trying as there won't be any point unmediated

Glad the scan went well Danni, really hope this is your turn too! 

Fingers crossed noele weds will come and go without af, I won't be using opks this cycle, would need a lot if it was another long one, just going to have a calm cycle without the meds or anything

Cntrygr, what do you think they will say at your appointment? Hope it goes well, for some reason I was really scared before my last appointment, I think because even though I wanted to try something different it's still a scary thought when it comes down to it, I havent felt nervous before one in the past, we have to get our bfps soon, we've all been through enough now

Adr, how many Clomid cycles do you have left? Sorry if ive already asked this! 

Lanet, sending you babydust, did you say ovulation had been confirmed?


----------



## lanet

Thanks, and yes it was confirmed by temping and progesterone test.


----------



## ADR10

Happy Friday,

Star - Im not sure how many cycles i have left. I think the doctor gave me 6 months worth and im starting round 4 today. I went and bought the digital first response OPK kit as well last night and i start that on Day 5 (today is CD3 for me).

My AF is really dark this round... almost blackish (sorry TMI). DH and I are keeping positive and really hoping this will be our month. We will see how it goes! fingers crossed.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I think he may just ask for a few more blood tests to be done. I have 3 IUI's left with my insurance and DH's covers unlimited.


----------



## Noele0002

Good Morning!!!

Lanet- Sorry to head AF showed at 10dpo. That seems like a really short luteal phase. How many days is your luteal phase usually? Good luck this next cycle.

Adr- Good luck this cycle with Clomid!

Star- Are you tracking ovulation this cycle?

AFM- I am 10dpo today. Nothing, no pre-af symptoms or anything else. I am expecting AF to arrive between Wednesday and Friday. 

Hope you all have a good start to your week!


----------



## star25

Hi
I'm not tracking ovulation noele, no point with my cycles just having a relaxed one
I think lanet meant she got a bfn at 10dpo not af, hope not anyway! How is everyone else?


----------



## lanet

Well I'm 14 dpo today. I tested bfn at 12dpo. Last night I got some very light brownish tinted cm and emailed the dr that af was here and what to do for next cycle. Well now nothing. Not a drop of anything since. Maybe af is just slow coming? And my bbt battery died and I could barely get it to stay on today so I can't trust that temp. What do you guys think?


----------



## star25

I think you can still be positive, especially as was brown and not pink or red, have you got any symptoms?


----------



## lanet

Not really. My boobs are a little sore, but that's common. Not really anything else. I just hate the waiting game. If it's af then I just wish it would start already. I've been to the bathroom 3 times today and not one hint of color anymore. Last night when it happened I even had af cramps. I put on a panty liner and expected af in full force by morning. This has been such a confusing cycle.


----------



## star25

I know how you feel about tje waiting game, last cycle I spotted 3 times when I dont normally and everytime expected af but still took ages, how is it today?


----------



## cntrygrl

Did babybump change their page? Mine is all white & purple now.


----------



## lanet

I think mine is the same, but I'm using mobile. 
Ok 15dpo, not another spot or sign of af since that one brownish cm 2 nights ago. Temp is still up, the last 2 days temps are erratic bc my battery was dying but I got a new one. I used frer with fmu. Bfn What the heck? Should I give up? Try another brand? Why on top of the devastation of trying for 3 years do I now have to be in limbo! It's cruel. Any thoughts?


----------



## Noele0002

Lanet and Star- Yes I misunderstood the BFN for AF. I tried posting a few different times yesterday but it wouldn't let me for some reason. 

Lanet- I wouldn't give up yet but try your best just to wait it out. How many dpo does your AF usually arrive? What day were you expecting AF?

Cntrygrl- Mine page changed colors too!


----------



## star25

Hello, mine has always been white and purple 
I'd agree with Noele lanet and wait it out if u can, hoping the huge temps are a good sign

How are u feeling noele?


----------



## star25

I mean high temps bloody phone!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am good. No pre-af back pain but I am now getting emotional today or small things and a little bit of pre-af acne so I am definitely thinking AF is on her way and my guess will be Thursday. But we will see lol You never know ;-) As long as you are trying and bd'ing at the right times than there is always a chance.


----------



## star25

Hope af stays away, and youre right there is always a chance, we just have to stay positive!


----------



## star25

Just noticed ewcm, dh has been away since Mon so haven't bd but hes back tonight,hopefully if it is ovulation it won't be too late to dtd tonight 

Hows everyone today?


----------



## lanet

Good luck girls! I'm beginning to think I may have a cyst that's keeping AF away. I also got an email from my dr saying I should try a specialist a few hours away instead. She had originally said to do iui with her the next 2 months. My insurance covers nothing. I feel like I have no plan and now no dr. I'm feeling down down down


----------



## Dannixo

lanet said:


> Good luck girls! I'm beginning to think I may have a cyst that's keeping AF away. I also got an email from my dr saying I should try a specialist a few hours away instead. She had originally said to do iui with her the next 2 months. My insurance covers nothing. I feel like I have no plan and now no dr. I'm feeling down down down

I know how you feel dear. My insurance covers nothing and we have been with a doctor doing medicated cycles for a year exactly this month and still nothing. On top of that we've been trying two years. Keep up the faith and hope. Most doctors do payments plan to help you out. Just look around and keep your options open to a fertility specialist.


----------



## lanet

I've also been trying nearly 3 years. And paying for everything. There is one dr here that I've worked with that charges $1200 for iui. We've done that once. I just can't imagine having to add the cost of traveling back and forth. We've already spent thousands. But maybe that's what it will take:(


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Hoping you catch the egg in time  Lots of luck to you! What cycle day are you on?

Lanet- Sorry to hear about your doctor... If your doctor originally told you she would try two IUI cycles then I would definitely try to talk her into keeping her word! Especially if the specialist is a few hours away... How many dpo are you now? Hoping you don't have a cyst. Are you feeling any pain or pressure? 

Well I am 13dpo and usually AF is here by now and usually my temp would have dropped by now... But over the last year I have learned that I can't always count on 'usually' lol. But if AF doesn't show today than I am thinking I ovulated later than FF and I estimated. Which makes me glad that I've already decided to use opks again next cycle. I don't have any pre-af symptoms except some acne and two days ago I was a little emotional. Also yesterday I had lots of ewcm... Not sure what that is about. 

I am a little bummed to think I may have ovulated later than I thought. DH and I only bd'd up until CD 17 and went almost a week without bding after that so if I did ovulate later than I am definitely out. Every month I tell myself I want to bd until CD 22 or 23 just to be safe but usually DH and I don't make it that far. I don't know how some people can keep up the energy to bd all month long lol DH and I are usually wiped out after two weeks. 

Well it's almost the weekend again  That is something to be happy about!


----------



## lanet

Af came. At 16dpo, as you said you can't count on "usual" in this ttc business. I am actually relieved to not be in limbo anymore. I'm so put off by that dr that I'm not even sure id want to work with her now.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone. Happy Thursdsay :)

Noele - I know exactly what you mean. I really dont know how people BD the whole month... after 2 weeks straight im done lol 

Lanet- Yes it really sucks that insurance doesnt cover any of this... but hopefully everything works out for everyone on here and it will be worth it :)

Im CD 9 today. We are going to start trying to BD every day for the next 10 days... hopefully that does the trick this month.


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck Ladies. I have bloodwork on CD3 they also want to do another HSG to make sure my polyps haven't returned. Then we'll be doing injectables in December along with IUI. I feel horrible that your insurance companies aren't covering any of the costs.


----------



## Noele0002

Lanet- Sorry to hear AF showed :-( Wishing you lots of luck and babydust for this next cycle. Not sure of you mentioned this in previous comments but did you and DH have all the initial testing done, such as, blood work, hag, ultrasound and semen analysis?

Adr- Good luck to you and DH! I hope you catch that egg 

Cntrygrl- Glad you have a plan set!! That's with the specialist now right? 

AFM- Still no AF :-/ not that I want AF to show but I'd rather AF come sooner than later bc I hate cycles that just drag on... Sorry if this is TMI but sometimes when AF is late DH and I just bd and usually that (for some weird reason) brings on AF. Lol Also, looking at my chart thinking maybe I could have ovulated at CD 19 instead of CD 16...


----------



## Noele0002

Oops*** spelling error... HSG now hag lol stupid smartphone!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- It looks like you could have O'ed on CD 19. Hoping it's not a long cycle for you. Yes we are with the specialist now.

AFM-- My chart seems to be all over the place. When I went on Wednesday though I did have an egg on the left that measured 15mm at CD11. The nurse said should O sometime this weekend. We'll see based on my temps.


----------



## lanet

Noele, thanks. And yes we've been through every test you can imagine, and then again! Lol. My husband has been tested 3 times. At this point I guess we are unexplained. And I know what you mean about cycles that drag on, being in limbo is hell. I hope you get an answer soon. 
I'm at my baseline dr appt. going to go over an iui plan with my previous dr. She said we can add injectables. I'll know the details soon. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## star25

Hi all

Sorry af came lanet, what ru doing this month? 

Noele, any signs? Wishing af stays away for you, stay hopeful :) 

Adr, sounds like a good plan, hopefully ending in tour bfp

Cntrygr, good luck in catching the egg this weekend

Dannixo, where ru in your cycle? 

Afm, CD22 today, days 20 and 21 had ewcm and ovulation type pains and my boobs have felt different, not sore exactly but like they are about to get sore, hoping it means a normal cycle but I dont trust my body to do anything normal so I'm just waiting to start the Clomid again


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry af came lanet, what ru doing this month?
> 
> Noele, any signs? Wishing af stays away for you, stay hopeful :)
> 
> Adr, sounds like a good plan, hopefully ending in tour bfp
> 
> Cntrygr, good luck in catching the egg this weekend
> 
> Dannixo, where ru in your cycle?
> 
> Afm, CD22 today, days 20 and 21 had ewcm and ovulation type pains and my boobs have felt different, not sore exactly but like they are about to get sore, hoping it means a normal cycle but I dont trust my body to do anything normal so I'm just waiting to start the Clomid again

I'm 5dpo and 7dptrigger


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- What is Menopur because I see that in my new prescription order also.


----------



## star25

Thats exciting Danni, wish I knew when I was in my 2ww, have everything crossed for you


----------



## lanet

Ok my new plan is femara, bravelle, iui. Any experience with this?


----------



## star25

Hi I havent lanet sorry, what is bravelle?
Is this your first iui?


----------



## lanet

Bravelle is an injection. Fsh I think? I start femara today cd 3, for 5 days, and an injection starting tonight and then every other night 3 times. This is my second iui. The first was with clomid and I had a good follie, and great sperm sample and a bfn. I'm hoping and praying for 4 follies bc that the absolute most my dr would allow and I want the best chance! I'm nervous bc I have to mix these injections and it looks very complicated. And these things were expensive! I go in for a follie check on cd 12. Fingers crossed!

Star did you say you are not sure if you've ovulated?


----------



## lanet

Also I was looking through my paperwork and noticed I never had the amh test. My dr said everything else is normal so it most likely is but she will test when I come in for follie check. I'm nervous. Have you guys had this. It's also been 2 years since I've had the fsh/lh test etc so I may have to repeat those. On one hand being unexplained is scary but on the other I really don't want any bad news:( I just want a bfp with twins and be done. Lol. Is that too much to ask? And for the record a bfp with a singleton would be a dream come true too!


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Danni-- What is Menopur because I see that in my new prescription order also.

Menopur is an injection that contains FSH and lsh. It is given to create better egg quality not quantity.


----------



## Dannixo

lanet said:


> Ok my new plan is femara, bravelle, iui. Any experience with this?

I'm pretty much doing your same protocol except I'm going to take menopur injections and we don't need to do an iui. We will start in November if bfn this month. Was suppose to start this month but ordered menopur and it was $760 for 5 vials. We weren't paying that much so I ordered them overseas and got 10 vials for half that price.


----------



## lanet

Dannixo said:


> lanet said:
> 
> 
> Ok my new plan is femara, bravelle, iui. Any experience with this?
> 
> I'm pretty much doing your same protocol except I'm going to take menopur injections and we don't need to do an iui. We will start in November if bfn this month. Was suppose to start this month but ordered menopur and it was $760 for 5 vials. We weren't paying that much so I ordered them overseas and got 10 vials for half that price.Click to expand...

I was able to order mine from a pharmacy in St Louis, Mo. I ordered my ovidrel from there too. The total for 3 bravelle 75iu and 1 ovidrel was $296 so I'm pretty happy about that. 
We don't have to have iui but it's not much more $ so I thought anything to up the chances if I'm going to take all of these meds! 
I hope you get a bfp this month and don't have to start the injections but if you do have to, I'll have some insight by then:)


----------



## star25

Good luck lanet and Danni, all this effort you have to get your bfps 
I agree lanet, if I was lucky enough to have twins I wouldn't go through this ever again to have anymore!

I'm not charting or using opks as last cycle was 49 day's so just going to wait then do 3 more cyclesnif Clomid before ivf in the new year
Im hoping this cycle is shorter as from day 20 I had ovulation pains for 2 days and my boobs have felt different from about day 21 ,it's like they do just as they normally start hurting then they really hurt but it's been about 4 or 5 days of this kind of hurting but not as bad as normal and never had it this early, also after we bd and I 'o'd last night I had period cramps which I normally get a few days before af and not normally this early after we dtd so hope these are signs for a shorter cycle!


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! Well AF showed on Saturday morning so I definitely think I ovulated on CD 19 and not CD 16 like I originally thought. This cycle will be another natural cycle for me but I am going to start using the ClearBlue digital opks again. 

Hope you all have a great week and I am looking forward to reading everyones updates.. seems like a lot of you have new plans in action  Sending babydust to all!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Sorry AF showed. You're going back to the dr. the beginning of the year, right? 

AFM-- Still a natural cycle. I'm thinking I O'ed possibly yesterday. The next couple of days of temps will tell. I did add fertility blend again to my vitamin regiment. I only took one along with my prenatal.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Yes I am planning on going to at the start of the new year. But I am getting antsy so who knows... Thinking I will call when AF shows after this current cycle and see if my doctor will let me start on Letrozole again and ask him over the phone what our next step should be... Probably have to go in for an appointment again to discuss it. I'm not really sure.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- When I went to the Specialist he said they don't like doing Clomid without IUI because of the cervical mucus factor. Is IUI an option for you guys?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Yes IUI is an option for us through my OBGYN. I'm just not sure if he thinks we are ready for that step yet. I need to just call and figure all of this out. I never told him we were taking a break from meds so I have spoken with him since June/July. I'm going to call today because I am starting to get anxious to try something new. I will update what I find out. Oh and my OBGYN is not a fan of Clomid and that's why he switched me to Letrozole. Letrozole did not dry me up like Clomid did so I'm not sure if there is a difference. I know it is less harsh on your body than Clomid.


----------



## Noele0002

*Update* So I called my doctor today and he called in a prescription for Letrozole and wants me to take it starting today since I am only on CD 4 today. He told me and DH to bd every other as soon as AF lightens up (which is today because AF is practically gone) and keep bd'ing every other day until I get a positive opk. Not like any of this is new but I am excited to be actively trying again. My ttc 'break from meds' is officially over. Also, I did not ask about iui so who knows when that will come into play. But for now.. fingers are crossed that meds will help me get my bfp. I'm thinking another reason I am excited about this is because I have lost 15+ lbs since I've last taken meds and DH has cut out all beer/alcohol intake for the last month and in general we have built a healthier lifestyle so I have to think that all of that has to up our chances, even just a little bit. Sorry for rambling.


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> *Update* So I called my doctor today and he called in a prescription for Letrozole and wants me to take it starting today since I am only on CD 4 today. He told me and DH to bd every other as soon as AF lightens up (which is today because AF is practically gone) and keep bd'ing every other day until I get a positive opk. Not like any of this is new but I am excited to be actively trying again. My ttc 'break from meds' is officially over. Also, I did not ask about iui so who knows when that will come into play. But for now.. fingers are crossed that meds will help me get my bfp. I'm thinking another reason I am excited about this is because I have lost 15+ lbs since I've last taken meds and DH has cut out all beer/alcohol intake for the last month and in general we have built a healthier lifestyle so I have to think that all of that has to up our chances, even just a little bit. Sorry for rambling.

Good luck! Glad to see you back in the running!


----------



## star25

Thats good news noele, glad you are feeling positive!

Cntrygr, good luck in this 2ww :)

Danni and lanet where are u both in your cycles?

Afm, CD27 and boobs have been hurting properly now since yesterday which means I'm going to have a fairly normal cycle and can start the Clomid again


----------



## lanet

Noele that sounds great and sounds like you and dh are in a good place to start medicated cycles again. Good luck!
Star I'm on boring cd 7. Just waiting around. Today is my last dose of femara and my last injection too. I go to acupuncture tomorrow and I always look forward to that. And then ultrasound/follicle study on Monday so I'll be anxious all weekend about that. If I have 3-4 good follicles I may ask to have back to back iuis.


----------



## lanet

Star do you know how many dpo you are?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Yay! for being back in the running. Lol that leaves me still waiting to start meds again.

Star-- Thank You. I'm not really expecting anything to be different than it has been, but I guess you never know. 

ADR-- How are you doing?

Danni-- Only a couple more days til you can test!!!!!!


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Thats good news noele, glad you are feeling positive!
> 
> Cntrygr, good luck in this 2ww :)
> 
> Danni and lanet where are u both in your cycles?
> 
> Afm, CD27 and boobs have been hurting properly now since yesterday which means I'm going to have a fairly normal cycle and can start the Clomid again

Cd 10/11. Tested today bfn.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Thanks! And sorry to hear about your bfn. So you are 10/11dpiui? How long is your normal LP? I'd say you might be early yet to get a bfp... I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Lanet- Looks like we are only 2 days apart in our cycles, I am on CD 5 haha and yes the boring stage. Wishing you luck at your scan on Monday!!!

Star- Well at least your cycle seems to be normal! I have been keeping my fingers crossed for you to have a short/ normal cycle and not one of those painfully long cycles. So you will be starting Clomid if AF shows right? What days will you be taking it?

Cntrygrl- It does feel good to be back in the running lol You will be starting Clomid this next cycle if AF shows right? Wishing you lots of luck and babydust!!! 

Adr- How is it going? Where are you at in your cycle?

Question- Do any of you ladies take your meds before bed? I took mine last night right before bed because I worked really late and anyways I ended having a series of the most bizarre dreams I've ever had... Do you think it is from the meds or just a coincidence? I've been very busy lately so maybe my mind is just running wild lol who knows. 

Happy Hump Day! Week is halfway over!


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Dannixo- Thanks! And sorry to hear about your bfn. So you are 10/11dpiui? How long is your normal LP? I'd say you might be early yet to get a bfp... I've got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Lanet- Looks like we are only 2 days apart in our cycles, I am on CD 5 haha and yes the boring stage. Wishing you luck at your scan on Monday!!!
> 
> Star- Well at least your cycle seems to be normal! I have been keeping my fingers crossed for you to have a short/ normal cycle and not one of those painfully long cycles. So you will be starting Clomid if AF shows right? What days will you be taking it?
> 
> Cntrygrl- It does feel good to be back in the running lol You will be starting Clomid this next cycle if AF shows right? Wishing you lots of luck and babydust!!!
> 
> Adr- How is it going? Where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> Question- Do any of you ladies take your meds before bed? I took mine last night right before bed because I worked really late and anyways I ended having a series of the most bizarre dreams I've ever had... Do you think it is from the meds or just a coincidence? I've been very busy lately so maybe my mind is just running wild lol who knows.
> 
> Happy Hump Day! Week is halfway over!

We are not doing iui. So I'm either 10/11 dpo. I did get what I thought was a faint positive last night but both tests were negative this morning.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone. happy Wednesday :)

Cntrygrl / Noele - Im doing ok. today is CD15 for me. Im trying not to think about anything this round. DH and I are trying to BD as much as possible this week because I think i ovulate around CD17/18. The only thing is that Im not sure if im ovulating because my doctor hasnt done and day 21 tests since my miscarriage. So im hoping its working. This month I bought the digital first response ovulation testing... only thing is that I started a day late (CD 6 instead of CD5) even though the box specifically says not to do it unless its CD5. I just couldnt help myself because I really want to know if im ovulating. How are you guys doing?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- The specialist isn't doing clomid. We're doing injectables and IUI probably in December. The Specialist wants to run a new panel of day3 blood work along with another HSG. That won't all be happening til November.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Sorry I got confused because I saw you had injectibles. What day do you expect AF to arrive? 

Cntrygrl- Oh ok. Well good luck with the blood work and hsg!

Adr- You can ask your doctor if you could have your day 21 progesterone test done. My first doctor never tested it either until I asked her if we could and she agreed. Well lots of luck to you. Hope you catch that egg


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Dannixo- Sorry I got confused because I saw you had injectibles. What day do you expect AF to arrive?
> 
> Cntrygrl- Oh ok. Well good luck with the blood work and hsg!
> 
> Adr- You can ask your doctor if you could have your day 21 progesterone test done. My first doctor never tested it either until I asked her if we could and she agreed. Well lots of luck to you. Hope you catch that egg

No we ordered injectables for November cycle. We only did fermera and ovidrel this month because I didn't have the money for in injections last month. Af should be here by the 3rd I think.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Oh! Lol I guess I assumed Ovidrel was an injection.. Nvm then. I will Google it.


----------



## lanet

Ovidrel is an injection, it's just not usually what people are talking about when the refer to injectables. Usually that's fsh such as follitism. It's confusing! I take my last injection of bravelle tonight.


----------



## Dannixo

lanet said:


> Ovidrel is an injection, it's just not usually what people are talking about when the refer to injectables. Usually that's fsh such as follitism. It's confusing! I take my last injection of bravelle tonight.

I have you all confused lol. It is an injection so I talk about it like that. I meant I ordered my menopur injections lol


----------



## star25

Hi all, its hard to keep up on all this activity lol, I'm in my phone too so always more annoying than on laptop

Lanet, I dont know what dpo I am, I never do, I'm useless at charting or monitoring so I usually just wait it out and see what happens due to long cycles when not on Clomid, last cycle my boobs started hurting day 39 and at came day 49 , this cycle boobs felt different on day 20 and properly started hurting day 26 so thats already better this time then I can start Clomid again 

Good luck ladies in your cycles, we need some bfps before Christmas, preferably all of us!


----------



## cntrygrl

I thought ovidrel was an HCG trigger shot like novarel.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- You'll have to let me know how the meds treat you. I have a script for bravelle, menopur, leuprolide, crinone, and an HCG shot. Hopefully I won't have to do all of those. I think a couple of them you mix... At least I'm hoping so.


----------



## Noele0002

Hahaha ok yes I am definitely confused when it comes to all of these injections!! My goal of the day is going to be to Google all of them and learn about each one. I am working 15 hours today so I'd imagine I can find some down time at some point of the day lol 

Happy Halloween ladies!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy Halloween!
 



Attached Files:







hpic.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> I thought ovidrel was an HCG trigger shot like novarel.

It is.


----------



## lanet

I'm being pumped full of meds this month too. Femara, bravelle, ovidrel, progesterone. And some "holding tea" from my acupuncturist. I think by now I should have like a 200% chance of pregnancy lol


----------



## Noele0002

Lanet- That is alot! But I agree all of those things have to increase your chance by a ton! Babydust to you


----------



## star25

Hi hope all's well

Me and dh both had a dream last night I was pregnant hope it's a good sign
I'm CD 30 today, boobs hurt but a bit less than what they were in the week so probably going to get af by Thursday I think


----------



## star25

Good luck with scan today lanet, hope all goes well

Danni, how are u? Has af stayed away? 

Adr, have you ovulated now? Hope so and u have a lucky 2ww

Cntrygr and noele, where are u in your cycles?

Afm, CD32 today, boobs were hurting less sat but yesterday started hurting more and last night, no real period pain yet but boobs have been hurting for 7 days now so looks like they are going to carry on for 10 days like last cycle and af expected Thursday


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I'm currently 6DPO. Not much going on really.


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Good luck with scan today lanet, hope all goes well
> 
> Danni, how are u? Has af stayed away?
> 
> Adr, have you ovulated now? Hope so and u have a lucky 2ww
> 
> Cntrygr and noele, where are u in your cycles?
> 
> Afm, CD32 today, boobs were hurting less sat but yesterday started hurting more and last night, no real period pain yet but boobs have been hurting for 7 days now so looks like they are going to carry on for 10 days like last cycle and af expected Thursday

She arrived this morning.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am on CD 10 today. Just waiting to get a positive opk. DH and I bd starting CD 5 and going every other day until CD 25. Will be using Preseed also this cycle. Good luck to you!! Fingers crossed AF stays away


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- So Sorry AF got you.


----------



## star25

Sorry Danni to hear that, hope youre feeling ok despite her showing

Noele, have u used preseed before? Hopefully will be lucky for you , sounds like you have a good plan

Good luck cntrygr :)


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Happy Monday Everyone :)

Star- Yes i finally got a positive on my ovulation stick on Sat (CD18)! We BD'd on Thursday, Friday and Sat so hopefully that does the trick! Now its the waiting game. Im on CD 20 today.
How are you doing?

Danni - so sorry to hear AF arrived. Hope you are doing ok.

Noele - Im crossing my fingers for you. Hopefully preseed does the trick!


----------



## lanet

Disappointing results today. One follie at 15, one at 10, and 2 at 9. Which means I take more shots and go back in 2 days and maybe the 15 will be big enough. but I was really going for more than one after all of this


----------



## Dannixo

I'm okay ladies. Thanks for asking. Just had horrible cramps and I have to work 3-11. I called the doctor and he sent in my fermera prescription. I have to go out on Thursday for a 20 minute meeting for them to show me how to mix the menopur and then cd 12 ultrasound the 15th. Excited to try something new but nervous about using menopur.


----------



## cntrygrl

Have any of you ladies had your AMH tested? If so what were your numbers?

Danni-- Are you doing the progesterone applications also? I'm going to ask my Dr. about these because my levels have always been great and I don't think I need them.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Sorry to hear the witch showed. I am excited for you that you will be trying something new!! Good luck this cycle. Lets hope it flies by!

Star- Yes I have used Preseed twice before. It really does help but I forget to use it a lot of the time. Thinking I should leave it laying out so I see it and remember to us it. Lol 

Adr- Well sounds like you bd around the right times Sending you lots of babydust and hope your tww goes by fast!!

Lanet- Sorry to hear the scan didv not go well. I've got my fingers crossed for you and hope you get better results in two days!


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- No I have not had my AMH checked.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Have any of you ladies had your AMH tested? If so what were your numbers?
> 
> Danni-- Are you doing the progesterone applications also? I'm going to ask my Dr. about these because my levels have always been great and I don't think I need them.

Nope. They have never mentioned progesteone to me. This clinic doesn't even check my cd 21 progesteone.


----------



## lanet

I haven't had my amh tested but im scheduled to Wednesday. I'm honestly kind of worried about it. 
Danni good luck with the menopur, is that fsh?
My dr does progesterone for everybody after iui as a precaution although my day 21 tests have always been good. I have another acupuncture appt tomorrow, she said she will stimulate those small follies. I feel a little peace, I have to remember I want 4 follies but God may be saying he only needs 1;) 
Hugs to you all


----------



## Dannixo

lanet said:


> I haven't had my amh tested but im scheduled to Wednesday. I'm honestly kind of worried about it.
> Danni good luck with the menopur, is that fsh?
> My dr does progesterone for everybody after iui as a precaution although my day 21 tests have always been good. I have another acupuncture appt tomorrow, she said she will stimulate those small follies. I feel a little peace, I have to remember I want 4 follies but God may be saying he only needs 1;)
> Hugs to you all

Menopur is FSH and LH


----------



## lanet

I did bravelle which I had to mix myself too, once I did it a couple of times it was no big deal.


----------



## star25

Sounds like you have a good plan ahead Danni, sending you lots of luck for the 30th :)

ADR, definitely sounds like you have BD at all the right times , hoping your eggs been caught!

Noele, I'm the same with my conceive plus, I used it every time for a couple of cycles now I just don't bother, could be worth another go

cntrygrl, I have had my AMH tested but don't know the numbers, FS just said all was fine, I can't even remember what AMH is?

Lanet, sorry your scan didn't go as well as you wished, but your right, that 1 little follie will grow and it's all you need, sending you lots of babydust

AFM, nothing to report, CD33 and really hoping it will be over by Thursday so I can start clomid again, boobs still hurt but today not as much again, slight period pain after DTD last night but no spotting this month which is different yet again, even after DTD which is when its been happening when I'm close to AF, though last month it happened day 25 and I still didn't get AF until 49 so who knows!

Im babysitting my 2 year old nephew this morning, makes me want a baby even more! though my house isn't well equipped for kids, so far weve played with the bubbles when I was washing up, blowing them around the kitchen, played with a torch lol and fed my poor dog about 20 treats after her breakfast just for entertainment
Poor boy will be glad to get to nursery at midday, thank god for childrens TV!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Amh is supposed to give you a rough estimate of the quality of your egg reserve.


----------



## star25

Oh I remember now, fs just said to me that was fine, probably because my ovaries are so reluctant to release them!


----------



## cntrygrl

That's what I like about my new specialist all your result are available online through their website so that you have exact numbers for everything.


----------



## star25

Thats a good idea, were not that technical here lol, it's the nhs and they have been great just not alot of resources and time, must be interesting to see your numbers for everything


----------



## star25

Just had some pink on paper after bm (sorry for the tmi)! Looks like af will be here soon but the positive is I can start Clomid again!


----------



## lanet

Star are they not limiting the clomid? I hear some people say there's a lifetime limit. I finished my 5th round and wanted to do femara instead.


----------



## Dannixo

lanet said:


> Star are they not limiting the clomid? I hear some people say there's a lifetime limit. I finished my 5th round and wanted to do femara instead.

My old doctor would only prescribe 6 rounds. My new doctor won't use clomid. Says it's junk.


----------



## star25

I think here they give you up to 12 cycles of it , its only to get me through the next few months with normal cycles really until start ivf, I don't think it will work still but at least i'll have a chance of ovulating

AF started this morning, cramps were agony but getting better now and ive got a 12hr night shift tonight :(

hope you're all well


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Sorry AF got you :(


----------



## lanet

Well at least you will be ovulating! Sorry about AF. When do you start ivf?


----------



## star25

Thank u ladies, have got an appointment in Feb to get things started, didnt want to start anything this side of Xmas and fs wanted us to think about that or iui first but we would have to pay for iui and I dont think I would benefit from it but be nice to at least ovulate until then!


----------



## lanet

I pay for everything:( it's an added stress. But I guess I'm thankful I have the money to pay for a couple of iuis. But I wouldn't do ivf


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry AF got you. But I am glad you did not have another long crazy cycle. Good luck with Clomid again  Will you be trying opks again now that you will be using Clomid again?


----------



## lanet

Star are you being monitored at all to check for ovulation or lining?


----------



## star25

Hi I won't use the opks, I'm not very good at monitoring ovulation and just makes me
More stressed so I'll just bd regularly

Lanet, I was only monitored for the first cycle and had 3 follicles ( think it was 3 ) with 2 of good size and blood test but not monitored since then, must be stressful paying and hard thats why dh said he would rather put the money into more ivf if it came to it, I think iui used to be funded here but think if sperm all fine the nhs think it's more worth it to invest their money into ivf, we have 1 cycle funded and if that doesnt work will have to pay for more


----------



## lanet

That's great that you will get your ivf paid for! 
Well I only have 1 follicle on my scan today but I guess iui Friday and I put it in Gods hands


----------



## Noele0002

Lanet good luck on Friday!! 

How is everyone doing? I am doing good just impatiently waiting to be in my tww. I should be ovulating with in the next three days or so. Today is CD 13 and when I was on Letrozole before I ovulated around CD 14-16. Sending babydust to all!!! I know someone will get a bfp soon  Sounds like all of us have new plans of action and/or are trying new things so want to send everyone good luck and positivity.


----------



## lanet

Noelle you will be pretty close to me in the 2ww then.
I'm worried, I had a big temp jump today and was very crampy last night right after the trigger, surely it didn't make me ovulate immediately?? If so then I don't want to waste money on the iui tomorrow. Do you think the hcg could've caused the temp rise?


----------



## cntrygrl

Lanet-- The HCG definitely causes the temp rise and the cramps. I had it every time we did the shot. I did 3 cycles of clomid, trigger, and IUI.


----------



## lanet

Oh thank you!! So it doesn't necessarily mean I ovulated? My lh was low on the blood test so I knew I wasn't ovulating on my own and I didn't think the trigger would cause it within 2 hours!! Thanks, you made me feel better


----------



## cntrygrl

You're welcome.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone!

im 5DPO today... i hate the waiting game!!! Hope everyone is doing well out there. Im feeling a few pangs in my stomach, neausea and breasts are beginning to get sore.. all clomid side effects. so hard to tell what is real and what is clomid induced.


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- Hoping you get your bfp this cycle. My fingers are crossed for you  I agree about not telling the difference between Clomid symptoms and pg symptoms... So frustrating. I think that is why I have completely given up on focusing on symptoms. I think the only way a symptom would catch my attention at this point is if it is something that has never happened before or is extreme.

Happy Friday everyone! Hope you all have a great weekend! My husband and I get to babysit his 3 month old god daughter and I am so looking forward to it


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! Happy Monday  Where is everyone at in their cycles? Any updates?

AFM- Still waiting to ovulate... Thought for sure I would ovulate over the weekend but I guess not. Still getting negative opks as of this morning. I am testing in the morning and evening with the opks so I don't miss the start of my LH surge. I had ewcm on Friday (CD 14) and lots of twinges but that obviously was not ovulation. My temp dropped yesterday and stayed low today... Hopefully I ovulate soon... 

Well hope you all have a great start to your week!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Hoping you get a + OPK soon.

AFM-- Traveled for work on friday and will have to this friday as well. I'm currently 13DPO.


----------



## Dannixo

Nothing new here, started my menopur yesterday. Cd 12 ultrasound Friday to see how I'm reacting.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- How is it giving yourself the shot? Can you do either butt or belly?


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Danni-- How is it giving yourself the shot? Can you do either butt or belly?

Well... Not fun at all lol. Today I cut myself opening up the water vial. Mixing is a pain in the ass. The shot burns going in even when I injected it slowly. Plus I bleed today so it's super sore. I do it in the belly but you can do it in your arm, thigh or butt.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Ouch! Sounds like we need to find some diabetics who are used to giving themselves shots.


----------



## lanet

Hi girls. I agree the shots are no fun. The bravelle burned going in too, but it made the trigger seem like a piece of cake!
I had a confusing temp rise following the trigger so I'm not sure if I'm 3,4, or 5 dpo, but I am 3dpiui. Nothing much to report. I just got my amh levels back today and they were really good so I'm releaved!


----------



## cntrygrl

Lanet-- If you don't mind me asking what was your number? Mine was 4.5ng/mL


----------



## lanet

Mine was 10.9. But she said anything over 1 is good.


----------



## Noele0002

Hey ladies! Those shots do not sound fun at all! Wishing everyone good luck!

Star- Have you started Clomid yet? If so, how is it going for you? 

AFM- CD 18 today and another negative opk this morning. But I had ewcm this morning and I know you are not supposed to look at the lines on ClearBlue digital opks but I always do and it looks like the second one is a lot darker than all the previous tests ive done so really hoping to get a positive opk soon. I'm getting impatient lol


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- That's what I don't like about the clearblue digital. I never got a positive with those. That's why I went back to the dollar store ones where I could see the progression myself.


----------



## lanet

I took a digital opk just to see what it would do 6 days after the trigger shot and it was positive today.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I've always used the digital ones and have not had a problem with them but after this cycle I am thinking maybe I would like to give the regular ones a try... I think I would like to watch the progression as well.

Lanet- How long does the trigger shot usually stay in your system?


----------



## star25

Hi all
Noele, I'm CD9 today, have taken the Clomid and bd yesterday so just going to bd when possible
Just the waiting game now, have you ovulated yet? 

Cntrygr, how are you, are you at the end of your 2ww yet? 

Danni, did you say you have a scan this Friday? 

Lanet, glad your levels were good, are you in your 2ww now?

Adr, where are you in your cycle? 

I was thinking about it the other day and injecting myself been horrible but my brothers diabetic and hes been doing it twice a day since he was 10 so makes me feel more confident about being able to do it myself when the time comes, and ive got you ladies for advice!


----------



## lanet

Star the injectable weren't so bad after the first one. Noele, last yimrvyhevtrigger was out pretty fast, maybe day 6 or 7? I used the opk today and it's negative. I'm 8 days past trigger. So yes I'm in the 2 week wait, I should know something by next week and I have to admit I'm so scared:(


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- AF is due tomorrow. I've had some spotting today and cervix is still high and mushy. It will probably come full force tomorrow.Then I have to schedule bloodwork and another HSG, Blech!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Hoping you ovulate soon  

Lanet- Hoping the week goes by fast for you! Good luck!

AFM- I FINALLY got my positive opk lol that felt like the longest wait of all. So yesterday morning (CD 19) I took a CB Digital opk and it was negative. Then in late morning I went to the dollar store and bought a few of their opks. I held my pee for 3 1/2 hrs and tested and the test line was dark but not quite as dark as the control line. (That was my first time using none digital opks and I think*I like them.) Anyways, yesterday I just felt bloated and had ewcm and I even had some very faint on and off cramping so I knew I had to be ovulating soon but couldn't believe I was getting all those negative opks. So I was an addict yesterday and in the evening I held my pee again for 3 1/2 hours and then tested with both CB digital and the dollar store test and they were both positive  I was starting to get worried that I was going to ovulate this cycle. I am so relieved. And then this morning CD 20 I tested with both again and CB digital was negative but the dollar store test was positive. I had a big temp drop yesterday and a huge rise today so I am almost certain yesterday will be my ovulation day. Whoohoo finally in my tww lol well hopefully anyways ;-) Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## star25

Good news noele, sending you lots of luck!

Lanet, hope you see your bfp next week

Cntrygr, hope af doesnt arrive x


----------



## lanet

Yay for ovulation Noele! Good luck! 
Cntrygl boo for spotting, I hope af stays away! 
Thanks star!
Ok I don't always check my cervix but I have occasionally. Well last night when I was, ahem, inserting my progesterone, I ran into my cervix really really low. I've never felt it so low, I thought the progesterone would fall out lol. Is this normal?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Yay for a +OPK.

AFM-- AF has arrived full force a day early. Bloodwork is scheduled for Monday and my HSG is scheduled for Wednesday. So I'll probably be starting injectables about this time next month.


----------



## Noele0002

Lanet- I've never checked the position of my cervix so I am no help.. sorry.

Cntrygrl- Sorry to hear AF showed :-( Wishing you lots of luck for your hsg!! Don't forget to take some Tylenol/Ibprofen(sp?) an hour before your appointment. Unless your doctor gives you pain meds before hand. Either way I'm sending you lots of luck and best wishes  Keep us updated on how it goes!


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone! Happy Friday!

Cntrgrl - Im in the same boat. AF is set to fully arrive tomorrow... already spotting today :( sigh. 

Noele - glad you ovulated :) YAY! How is the 2ww going?


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that cntrygr, hope your feeling ok and all goes well weds, you've had hsg before haven't you? 

Adr, sorry about the spotting,hope it isn't af

Lanet, I'm no help on cervix position either sorry! 

Noele, have everything crossed for you this cycle :)

Afm, nothing to report, CD10 and have bd days 8,9,10


----------



## ADR10

yup definetly out this round. Spotting more now and I took a $store HPT and it came out negative. ahhh another round of clomid here i come :(


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I had my cd 12 ultrasound and thank god the menopur worked. I was so nervous buying it overseas thinking it may be fake. I have 4 big mature eggs. 17,18 on the left and 19,20 on the right. I have no left tube so they don't worry about those eggs. Also had quite a few small ones that won't catch up. My lining was 11 mm and triple layered. I've never had that in all 10 rounds! I'm excited. I took my ovidrel injection today and we are to bd tonight after I get off work at 11 and tomorrow/Sunday. Fingers crossed this was our magic combo.


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank you ladies! Yes Star this will be my second HSG and my 4th SIS. Danni sounds great for you this cycle! Fingers crossed and lots of dust.


----------



## star25

Great news Danni, sounds like a winning combo!


----------



## Noele0002

Sounds really good Dannixo!! Fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am only 3dpo so nothing really going on yet. But really hoping this next week flies by


----------



## star25

I'm hoping time flies by too, im CD13 and does seem to be going quick, have bd days 8,9,10,12
Had a few ovary twinges but nothing definite
Another lady I talk to on here is 26 weeks pregnant after have icsi, they had mf too but gives me hope as she always said she didn't think it would happene makes me want to hurry up and start ivf too, she said she preferred it as had less side effects than on Clomid and it worked on second go 
I know when the time comes I won't believe it will work but it has a 1 in 3 chance of working so I'll just have to do it 3 times! ( god I really hope it doesnt come to that!) 

Hope you're all well x


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> I'm hoping time flies by too, im CD13 and does seem to be going quick, have bd days 8,9,10,12
> Had a few ovary twinges but nothing definite
> Another lady I talk to on here is 26 weeks pregnant after have icsi, they had mf too but gives me hope as she always said she didn't think it would happene makes me want to hurry up and start ivf too, she said she preferred it as had less side effects than on Clomid and it worked on second go
> I know when the time comes I won't believe it will work but it has a 1 in 3 chance of working so I'll just have to do it 3 times! ( god I really hope it doesnt come to that!)
> 
> Hope you're all well x

My fs says your not suppose to take more then 6 cycles of clomid and they won't prescribe over 3 there. The more you take it the less effective it is. I see how many you've done. Have you asked about trying femera or injections before jumping to ivf? I am oop for everything so that's why I ask. Ivf will cost us 10,000 and we will never have that type of money. I'm not trying to discourage you just letting you know it's dangerous to take that much clomid. It can thin your lining permenatly and give you cysts. I have cysts from clomid I'll always have now. My old gyno prescribed me 8 rounds before I knew it wasn't right. That's why I switched doctors. They wouldn't try anything new. I just don't want to see you waste any money or your time like I did with so many clomid rounds.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Hoping you get your bfp before having to take the big step to IVF. But on the plus side I think IVF has pretty high success rates as far as infertility treatments go  Also, if you get a free IVF cycle then it is definitely worth it too!! But I do agree with Dannixo as far as asking to try Femara for a cycle or two. Maybe even along with injectibles. Last week I googled bfp stories with Femara and injectibles because injectibles are probably my next step as well and I couldn't believe how many stories started out as women who were on Clomid for any where from 2-6+ cycles and switched to Femara and got a bfp on the first try. Just goes to show all of our bodies react different to different medications/treatments. Either way and whatever step is next for you I will definitely having all of my fingers and toes crossed!!! Ps. Your story about your friend who didn't think it would happen gives me a little bit more hope too because I definitely have days where I feel like I am doomed to be childless for the rest of my life. But I have to remember that plenty of couples who have suffered from infertility are now parents to their miracle babies and that is proof that it can happen


----------



## star25

Thank u for the advice ladies, over here I think they prescribe up to 12 rounds, after Clomid they only offer ivf funded, I think if I wanted anything different would have to go private and pay such as 
Iui as they have set guidelines on what to offer, I think I just want to go straight to ivf as ive been trying for so many years now, I dont think anything will work but have more hope in ivf
I didnt know it could permanently think the lining,Thats scary! 
Thank you for your support ladies :)


----------



## Noele0002

Star- If I had enough money I would have been to a fertility specialist in hopes of IVF along time ago. Lol. But I don't and actually I did the math for how long it would take me to save up for ivf and it was around 3-6 years depending on if no other life crisis happens that costs money as well. There is loans but my credit isn't that greatest and neither is my dhs. But the fertility clinic I have been checking out online offers a great package on IVF... For 20,000$ you get up to 6 IVF cycles and that price includes EVERYTHING from meds, scans, and procedures, and ect. But the best part of all is if you don't end up with a successful pregnancy in those 6 cycles they will refund 90% of the 20,000$ you paid. So at this point DH and I decided that after the new year we will be opening a special savings account just for IVF/Fertility Specialist so we can get a head start on savings in case we have to go that route. And if we end up with a BFP before we get to that point then we will have a nice savings cushion so it would be a win/win situation. 

Question for everyone... I know this is a touchy subject but have any of you thought about the future if none of these treatments work out... What would be your next step? Have any of you talked about the adoption subject with your dh's? I am just curious because I think about it from time to time. I brought the subject up to dh a while ago and he definitely shut it down right away.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- DH and I have discussed adoption and even becoming foster parents. Adoption scares me because the biological parents have so many rights and so many people want open adoptions where they can come back and see the child.

Star-- I would definitely suggest to stop taking the Clomid. My FS will only do 6 rounds and I've already done those with my regular Gyno.

Danni-- How are you feeling after the injectable meds. Are there less side effects or more?


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Noele-- DH and I have discussed adoption and even becoming foster parents. Adoption scares me because the biological parents have so many rights and so many people want open adoptions where they can come back and see the child.
> 
> Star-- I would definitely suggest to stop taking the Clomid. My FS will only do 6 rounds and I've already done those with my regular Gyno.
> 
> Danni-- How are you feeling after the injectable meds. Are there less side effects or more?

I didn't really have any side effects. I had migraines but I seem to always have them so don't think it was the meds.


----------



## star25

That sounds like a really good package Noele, 6 rounds of IVF is a lot and would be great for you to get pregnant naturally and have a nice big fat savings account! 

It is so hard, I will think about stopping the clomid and just wait for IVF next year

I mentioned adoption to DH a couple of years ago in a casual way and got the impression he wouldn't want to either, I don't know how I would feel about it really , I don't think I would as think I would still have the need to have my own and actually be pregnant
I think I better start saving too!


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I agree there are a lot of risks when it comes to adoption. I'm back and fourth on my feelings about it but I was just curious if you ladies have thought about it because it crosses my mind from time and time again. Where are you at in your cycle?

Star- You might be fine on the Clomid still. It's obviously not good to prolong use of it but you just had a 3 cycle break from it right? Maybe that gave your ovaries a break. Everyones body is different. How many rounds do you have a prescription for right now?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I am CD6. Started my antibiotics this morning for the HSG & SIS tomorrow. Ultrasound and bloodwork have confirmed that I do not have PCOS. We'll see what tomorrows tests tell us.


----------



## star25

Good luck tomoro cntrygr, what is sis?

Noele, I had 2 cycles off which was 83 day's, ive got 2 more rounds left, I found online it doesn't permanently thin lining but can take a few months to get back to normal as 1 of the anti estrogens stays in your system for 6 weeks 

Where are you in your cycle and adr and lanet?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Good luck with your HSG!!

Star- That is good news that it doesn't permanently thin your lining. I think you will be just fine with the Clomid. Especially after having a 83 day break from it. Good luck this cycle! And I am 6dpo so AF should be here in less than a week but lets hope not!!!


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone :)

Im CD2 today. AF is heavy this time and it was 2 days late from the usual. After this round of clomid (starting tomorrow) im going to go back to the doctors for something new to try. This is going to be the 5th round since my miscarriage so hopefully 5th time is the charm! I also went back to the gym as of yesterday... super sore today but hopefully weight loss will help the baby making as well. Im willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- Hoping this round of Clomid will work for you!! Sending you lots of babydust!!

AFM- 8dpo and nothing like usual just waiting. I expect AF in 4-6 days but hoping the witch doesn't show!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- You chart is looking pretty good.


----------



## star25

Hoping af doesnt show too noele 

Adr, sorry to hear of af, hope round 5 is lucky for you 

Cntrygr, how did hsg go? 

I'm CD16 today, had some ovary pains yesterday and today, have bd since day 8 and only missed 13 thanks to a sore throat and headache and feeling like crap
Had Quite a bit of cm a couple of days before the ovary pains so hope thats a good sign


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- My tubes are clear, but the uterine cavity looked abnormal so they want to do a hysteroscopy. They're putting me on birth control next month and it will be planned somewhere in that time. So looks like I won't be starting injectables until January.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I am curious how your HSG went too? As far as my chart goes I am still trying to find a clear pattern. I think I've almost got the whole charting thing down now. Since I switched to vaginal temping my charts seem to be more consistent and not all over the place. I'm doing my best not to get my hopes up this cycle but I can't help getting a little excited since this is our first cycle back on meds again, we actually stuck to a good bd plan, dh stopped drinking so much beer lol and I've lost a decent amount of weight. (Only 1 more lb to lose and I will be back in 'normal range' according to my bmi).  

Star- Hoping you caught that egg  Sending you lots of babydust!! Hopefully you will have a fast tww!!

Lanet- How are you doing?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Glad your tubes are clear and hoping your hysteroscopy goes well. Sorry you have to postpone a month of ttc. But at least being on birth control for a cycle will give your ovaries a little break. Keep us updated!!


----------



## T'elle

Hi ladies hope you wouldn't mind me joining? im currently on CD 13 and round 3 of clomid. My first round my levels were only at 0.9 and 2nd round was 0.1 and i've just done 150mg last week cd 2-6. I have an appointment again with my consultant who's concerned as i've got increased pain and bleeding. x


----------



## Dannixo

T'elle said:


> Hi ladies hope you wouldn't mind me joining? im currently on CD 13 and round 3 of clomid. My first round my levels were only at 0.9 and 2nd round was 0.1 and i've just done 150mg last week cd 2-6. I have an appointment again with my consultant who's concerned as i've got increased pain and bleeding. x

Welcome and good luck at your appointment. By levels do you mean your progesteone? Hopefully you haven't overstimulated causing the bleeding.


----------



## T'elle

Yeah my progesterone. Surely they wouldn't go through the roof from just 50mg more though? My dr said when she have me my last round she doesn't expect them to do anything this round. Would be amazing if they had xx


----------



## Dannixo

T'elle said:


> Yeah my progesterone. Surely they wouldn't go through the roof from just 50mg more though? My dr said when she have me my last round she doesn't expect them to do anything this round. Would be amazing if they had xx

I had 5 eggs on 50 mg and 11 on 100 mg so anything can happen. Doctors like to see above 10 non medicated and 15 on a medicated cycle.


----------



## T'elle

My consultant said she wants my progesterone serum above 35nmol anything below that is no good. So 0.1 is practically nothing :(


----------



## Dannixo

T'elle said:


> My consultant said she wants my progesterone serum above 35nmol anything below that is no good. So 0.1 is practically nothing :(

Wow 35 seems like a stretch on all 8 of my clomid rounds I ovulate on my own but still took ovidrel to force ovulation and I only had one cycle that was at 30 the rest was between 15-25. Progesteone numbers don't really mean anything. It just shows if you ovulated or not. Good luck though hope the 150 works.


----------



## star25

Welcome t'elle, hope this round is lucky for you and the 150mg works 

Noele, I'm keeping positive for you too, it's good to keep your hopes up, it can always happen,just because its not happening quick for us doesnt mean we cant try and stay positive

Cntrygr, sorry your treatment has been postponed,have u had a hysteroscopy before?


----------



## T'elle

Thanks. 

On my drs notes anything below 30 is listed as non ovulatory and to try again. X


----------



## cntrygrl

T'elle-- Welcome :hugs: Hoping the clomid is working for you.

Star-- Yeah this will be my second hysteroscopy. I had one when they removed my polyps in May of last year. I'm hoping it's nothing and just the way my lining grows. It was only CD6 so it's not like my lining would've been completely built up anyways. Taking precautions and making sure the polyps haven't returned or that anything else is wrong.


----------



## lanet

They must measure the progesterone differently, I know my drs have always said anything over 10 is good. Over 30 is pretty high. 
As for me, 2nd iui fail. I'm meeting with a new RE a few hours away in a couple of weeks to come up with a new plan:( 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## cntrygrl

The ladies that their DH's have had SA's done do you happen to know the morphology ?


----------



## lanet

I think there are 2 different scales to measure morphology. Do you know if it will be kreugar or who?


----------



## cntrygrl

It was WHO. He had 4% morphology, but his volume and motility were great.


----------



## star25

I think I remember 3 of the morphology results and they were 3,5 and 8% on different occasions 
His count has ranged from 13mil, 15mil, 32mil and last one 84 mil and motility ranged from 35% on one and 40 and 50% on another 2


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear of the second IUI lanet, hope your next appointment is a positive one :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Yeah DH's was 58 million with 55% motility and a 3 out of 4 for fast forward moving.


----------



## star25

Thats good, dh has to another one in Jan so be interesting to see how those results are, good I hope!


----------



## cntrygrl

Has anyone else ever tried asking a question in the pregnancy first trimester. I had tried asking about injectables w/iui and if they ended up with multiples. It's like they all just went about their conversation and completely ignored me. It was very frustrating.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I've never tried asking in that forum but that was completely rude that they ignored you :-/ 

AFM- 12 dpo and I have the pre-AF backache and acne so AF should be here by tomorrow or the day after. I hope not though ;-)


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- FXed for you.

AFM-- I'm CD12. Think I might ovulate a little earlier this month. Maybe something to do with the antibiotics. My temp did a straight nose dive starting CD9.


----------



## Msw454

Hey, sorry to butt in. I have experience with clomid, I took it with my ds and got a bfp on the third cycle.

Did any of you ever take provera? I recently took it after a cm and it didn't work, so I was looking for experiences with it! Thanks!


----------



## star25

Sorry about your loss msw, I dont have any experience with that, are u taking Clomid again?

Noele, hope af stays away for a long time :)

Cntrygr,I posted a thread about Clomid success stories that got quite a good response, thought they would be more helpful with your q, how rude


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Thank you, but I'm not doing clomid anymore. We'll be doing menopur, bravelle, progesterone, trigger shot along with IUI.


----------



## Noele0002

Msw- Sorry I have no experience with Provera.


----------



## star25

Hi all

Sorry cntrygr I just meant that as an example of the thread I posted, didnt mean it to sound like it would help you :) x


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol no worries Star. I posted a thread also a couple of weeks ago asking about injectables and multiples no response.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone. Im CD 9 today and feeling blue. After this cycle ill have to move on to other options. Im going to have to make an appointment soon because my Dr. is always so busy and appointments are hard to make.

I have no idea what i should be asking when im in the appointment... whole thing has got me bummed out... its been 2 years and everyone around me is getting pregnant.


----------



## star25

Sorry your feeling down adr, its all I can think about these days, literally feels like taking over my life, my sister's off the pill again and I know she'll probably be pregnant before I even start ivf, not that I begrudge that at all and would love another niece or nephew but it's just hard to see all the time 
What do you think your next plan will be? 
Sending you lots of luck 

I'm feeling slightly more positive today, only because dh was asking what I would want to do if the ivf failed the first time which is funded and we already knew we would save some of my dad's inheritance for a second cycle but we've never thought past that, I said I would try 3 times and we've been looking into ivf abroad and doing some research, obviously need a lot of research but would be in Europe and theres so many good stories about it, some places even include your accommodation 
and transport and we would count it as a holiday at the same time, travelling doesnt have to be too expensive as if in Europe we can get eurotunnel to France then dh can drive, another road trip!
Anyway the reason I felt positive is because we havent talked about how far we would go but seems like we're on the same wavelength which is at least 1 good thing

Lol think ive rambled enough and I'm hoping it doesn't come to this, would be an amazing holiday though to come back pregnant and no one at home would have a clue what u were doing!


----------



## Msw454

Yeah, I plan on taking clomid again. It worked great the first time, and I'm excited to be able to try it again. The dr said I have to wait 2 cycles before ttc though, just to give my body tjme to heal. Which is taking so so so long since af is never showing!!!


----------



## Noele0002

ADR- I am sorry you are feeling blue. It is so hard dealing with pregnancies all around us. I am in the same boat. Well hopefully this will be your month  Good luck!

Star- I am so glad you and DH are on the same page for all of this. That is wonderful and the idea of going abroad for IVF/vacation sounds amazing. I agree though about the research. Also, who knows you have a good chance of IVF working on the first try  when do you see the doctor about IVF?

AFM- AF showed this morning. I knew she was coming with my terrible backache last night. So frustrating but I am glad I can at least call my doctor today because he wouldn't be there tomorrow and not sure about Friday either due to Thanksgiving day. I have no idea what he will say when I call. I will be extremely bummed out if all he does is prescribe me around round of meds. I've done 8 rounds of meds and they haven't worked so I don't see the point of taking them anymore UNLESS they would actually up the dosage or something. I will update after I talk to my doctor.


----------



## star25

Good luck with the doctor noele, sorry af showed, hopefully you can try something different, do you think you will do iui? Hope your back is feeling better 

Msw, good luck in starting your next round :)

Afm, CD22 only thing ive got is a stabbing pain on and off, something different yet again as its right in the middle, nothing like when u get ovary pains or a cyst, won't read much into it tho as we all know something different generally means bugger all! 

Oh and a stinking cold that ive had since last Tuesday :( 

Hope your all well


----------



## Noele0002

Ugh!! I am really tired of this circle we keep going in... I called to let doctor know that af showed and asked what was next... Gues what? Same thing yet again. More meds same dose and told to bd every other day as soon as AF lightens up. Seriously? It's not going to happen and this is going to be a waste of a cycle. Sorry to be so negative but I just know it's not going to happen. I just wish to find a doctor who actually cares about trying to help me instead of taking the easy route of just writing a prescription!! Yikes I just really needed to vent. I am trying my best to avoid a full on meltdown. Oh but at least the nurse did tell me to make an appointment if this cycle doesn't work. So at least I will be able to see my doctor soon and address these issues. Again I'm sorry for being so negative...


----------



## star25

sorry noele, I know what you mean though about not believing when something isn't going to work. Can you change doctors?
you don't sound negative, just frustrated which is understandable when you're ready to try something new, that's why I can't wait to finish the clomid, its February I next see FS to get things going for IVF, I have to be referred to another hospital for it though and there might be a waiting list so don't know when I will actually start it
What meds are you taking this cycle? are you monitored every cycle?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- This is the second doctor I've gone through already and I do honestly like him. I just want him to understand I've been ttc for 2 1/2 years and been on meds for almost a whole year so it's clearly time to move on. My DH is mad today as well and wants to switch doctors again but I feel like the only other option we have left is going to a fertility specialist/Clinic and if we do that than everything will have to be paid up front and I can't afford that yet. My insurance currently doesn't cover anything ttc related but at least they just bill me and I can make payments. I am currently taking Letrozole 2.5mg which is generic for Femara.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Thanks for making me feel a little better. Your right I am just frustrated... Hahah or maybe its just pms...


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry for all the posts.. but I forgot to tell you that no I am not monitored at all ever.. I've only had one CD 3 ultrasound and one progesterone CD 21 test done. That's all. I'm sure there is probably something they are missing but who knows. When I finally see him at my appointment I am going to request to be monitored at least one cycle.


----------



## ADR10

Noele i feel the same as you... iv been driving myself crazy all week. The cost of everything is also really crazy... i dont understand why its so expensive and why insurance doesnt really cover it... 

Im CD 10 today and we will start BDing on CD 14, CD16,CD17,CD18, CD19,CD20.. i think i will ovulate on CD18. Im using the first response ovulation test... so here goes nothing...


----------



## lanet

Noele I also pay for everything and I was shocked to find out how affordable (I mean compared to what I've already been paying) an actual fertility clinic is. And all of the ones I called told me they don't bill the consultation as fertility so it's covered. Then $185 for ultrasound. $3-400 for insemintation (if you want to go that route.) I would demand to try something new. I didn't want to waste my clomid cycles, I'm already at 5 plus 1 femara. I'm going to my new RE I'm 2 weeks and I pray she has a plan. Im done taking things slow.


----------



## star25

Glad I helped!a little :)
Ive only been monitored once too on my first round of 100mg Clomid which showed it to work so havent had a scan or blood test since but apart from 1 cycle they have all been 32 days or less so assume it's working as thats short for me! 

Good luck this cycle adr :)

I sometimes think these doctors dont realise how hard and slow this all is for us, so much waiting and we've had enough!
-


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- Good luck to you this cycle! I think I will be.using the dollar store opks this cycle. I used them with my ClearBlue digital last cycle and they seemed to get a positive around the same time so I am thinking they should work. Are you using digital?

Lanet- Thanks maybe I will look into a fertility clinic... Like I said I am just worried about paying for things up front but we will see. 

Star- That's the same with me... All of my tests seem like I ovulate just fine so that's why they haven't monitored. How many dpo are you? How is your tww going?


----------



## Dannixo

Tested this morning and if course another bfn.. Just waiting for af to arrive now. This is most likely the end if the road for us as nothing is going to work. We can not afford ivf and hubby got fired from his job after 2 years on Wednesday so no insurance anymore either. I was a fool to get excited thinking the menopur would work. I just can't get pregnant and I have to come to terms with that. We already looked into adoption and got turned down. I'm going to try to enjoy my holiday with a fake smile on my face. Good luck to the rest of you this month! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- So sorry to hear about the BFN and that your DH lost his job :-( I will he thinking about you! Try to stay strong!


----------



## star25

Sorry danni, life really is unfair, you weren't a fool to get excited, I think that hope is what keeps us going but I understand how you feel, deep down ive always thought I won't get pregnant but then you read about people who thought the same and got a bfp and you het your hopes up, like noele said try to stay strong

Noele, not sure about dpo, I'm CD23 ,think I might have ovulated between 14-16 with the cm and 
ovary pains I had bit we will see, the pain I had in my middle yesterday carried on through the night. I was on night shift but today it has gone


----------



## Dannixo

I'm out. Witch arrived this morning. Doctor called and wants to do the same protocol again since last cycle was really good. Fermera 5 mg cd 3-7. 75 iu menopur cd 7-11. Cd 12 ultrasound the 9th. Fingers crossed it works the second time....


----------



## ADR10

Danni - I am crossing my fingers for you as well!!! I hope everything works out :)


----------



## star25

Fingers crossed roo Danni, your dr wouldnt recommend it if he didnt think there was a good chance of it working, stay positive :)

Afm, no signs of anything,still got a cold and had to leave work earlybit apart from that nothing as of yet


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Sorry you're having such a hard time with your Dr. Hopefully you can talk to your doctor or find one on the same page as you.

Star,ADR, Lanet -- Hope all is going well with you ladies.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Sorry AF arrived. I hope this next cycle works for you :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hi, is everyone having a good weekend? 

Im ok thank you cntrygr, CD26 today, seems to be dragging a bit now, boobs have started hurting today, same day as last cycle but that was without Clomid, only other thing I have is alot of white cm which means nothing really, expect to get af by day 34 if it's similar to last cycle


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies!! 

I hope everyone had a good weekend. I am in better spirits this week. I had my pity party and am now ready to try again this cycle ;-) I was supposed to take my meds CD 3-7 but I forgot until CD 4 lol oops. I'm sure it doesn't matter though. I'm thinking this cycle will fly by since the holidays are coming up and I have stuff going on every weekend. So far I am CD 6 today so I have a ways to go before ovulation. Hoping the meds make me ovulate earlier this cycle though. 

Star- My fingers are crossed for you!!!

Where is everyone at in their cycles?

Cntrygrl- Are you on birth control this cycle? I thought you mentioned that but I'm not sure.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Next cycle I'm on birth control. This cycle the HSG screwed my cycle all up, CD19 and still no indication of ovulation on my chart. I looked back and the last time I had the HSG done I didn't ovulate til CD24. Gave me a 42 day long cycle, blech. Looking like maybe it will be february before we can start meds.


----------



## star25

Thank u noele, I'm sure your cycle will fly by and you'll soon be ovulatingC
Cntrygrl, hope you dont have a long cycle and ovulate soon, what meds will u be on in Feb? 

I'm CD27, had bad period pain after dtd last night and twinges of it during the day yesterday and today so expecting the witch soon
My manager said shes got a feeling I'm pregnant this month and was telling my mum as shr works here too, for some reason made me feel more positive even tho I know I'm going to be out, I said would mess up the Xmas Rota as im working Xmas eve night shift but she said she didnt care as would be too excited, think I would be too!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I will be starting injectables with IUI. It's the same meds they use for IVF.


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone! Happy Monday.

Im on CD 15 today... i should ovulate around CD18... only thing is that my cycle was longer last month then it ever has been on clomid.... usually im on a 32 day cycle but the last one was 35 day cycle... so that might mess up my ovulation day... im using an ovulation tester thing but im crossing my fingers that everything works out this month.


----------



## star25

Crossing fingers for you too adr :) we seriously need some bfps this side of Xmas, thought this would be the year I got mine but obviously not :(


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> 
> I hope everyone had a good weekend. I am in better spirits this week. I had my pity party and am now ready to try again this cycle ;-) I was supposed to take my meds CD 3-7 but I forgot until CD 4 lol oops. I'm sure it doesn't matter though. I'm thinking this cycle will fly by since the holidays are coming up and I have stuff going on every weekend. So far I am CD 6 today so I have a ways to go before ovulation. Hoping the meds make me ovulate earlier this cycle though.
> 
> Star- My fingers are crossed for you!!!
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycles?
> 
> Cntrygrl- Are you on birth control this cycle? I thought you mentioned that but I'm not sure.

I'm in cd 4 today. Second day of femara pills.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- It's good to feel positive!!  I agree someone NEEDS to get a bfp before Christmas!! That would just spread so much joy and hope on this thread for the Holidays and going into the new year. Hoping AF doesn't show for you and that you could get your Christmas bfp 

Cntrygrl- So I know you had the HSG this cycle but are you still taking meds or anything or just natural? Hoping you don't have a long cycle like last time you had the hsg done!

Adr- Good luck with ovulation! I too had my longest cycle on meds last cycle so I am hoping I ovulate earlier this month. Hoping you ovulate earlier too! Hope you catch the egg!!

Dannixo- Wishing you lots of luck with your second round of these new meds/injectibles!! Hopefully second time will be the charm for you!!

I'm CD 7 today and am planning on bd every other day from today until around CD 23. Hahaha Last month I actually stuck to our bd plan but I am feeling extra tired this week... We will see


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- My last cycle on meds was back in July. Since then I haven't been taking anything. The HSG is giving me a long cycle no matter what I'm CD20 today and still nothing. Last year my HSG was in November also. I had 42 day long cycle from 11/13/12 - 12/25/12. This year my period started 11/14 so we'll see when I get my next AF.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I forgot that you haven't taken meds in a few cycles. Well hopefully you ovulate soon. What CD did you ovulate with your first hsg?


----------



## ADR10

so i need some advice. Today is CD16 and i usually ovulate around CD18-19. Should we start BDing today so that we BD on CD16/17/18/19/20 or should i start tomorrow so we BD on CD17/18/19/20. DH doesnt have low sperm count but i also dont want to waste it and drain him... sorry for TMI.... just need to know what you guys think.


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- I would start BDing tonight. You want the sperm to be there to meet the egg since the egg has a short life span. 

Noele-- I ovulated on CD24 according to my chart last year.


----------



## Dannixo

ADR10 said:


> so i need some advice. Today is CD16 and i usually ovulate around CD18-19. Should we start BDing today so that we BD on CD16/17/18/19/20 or should i start tomorrow so we BD on CD17/18/19/20. DH doesnt have low sperm count but i also dont want to waste it and drain him... sorry for TMI.... just need to know what you guys think.

We start bding from cd 11 until cd 16. I always ovulate cd 12/13 depending on trigger.


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- I agree with Cntrygrl! Start tonight. I've read on a few websites that it can take the sperm a couple hours to ever a day or two to make it to the egg so you want to bd before you ovulate so the sperm and be there already waiting. My doctor tells me every cycle to start bding every other day as soon as AF lightens up. But I usually start around CD 7-10. Good luck to you!!


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Thanks everyone! We started BDing last night and my digital ovulation test was positive this morning meaning i should be ovulating in the next 24-36 hrs (according to the box it came in lol) so we will continue to BD tonight and tomorrow and then the following day just to cover all bases!

hope everyone is doing well... im working at both my jobs today... so basically from 8am until 10pm tonight... its going to be a long one!


----------



## star25

Glad to hear you got your positive opk adr, sounds like you have all your bases covered, im on 8pm-8am tonight so feel for you too! Cant wait for the morning lol, dh has day off tomoro so after he picks me up in the morning he can jump bk in bed to warm me up - in a non dtd way!

I'm CD29 today, period pain has eased off compared to a couple of days ago, boobs still hurt but maybe not as bad , only thing different so far from last few cycles is I havent had any spotting after dtd like I have had when close to af, hoping it stays away!

Sending babydust to everyone


----------



## ADR10

Star- oh i have my fingers crossed for you!!!! sounds promising :) 

Noele/Danni/Cntrgrl/Lanet - how are you guys doing today? What CD is everyone at? Someone on here needs to get a BFP soon!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- Currently CD22, but I did get a positive OPK yesterday FINALLY! Should expect AF around the 21st and then I can book my hysteroscopy.


----------



## Dannixo

ADR- I'm doing good. cd 5 today, last day of femara pills and start my menopur injection tonight.


----------



## star25

Yay cntrygr!

Thank u adr but I can feel af on its way :( got my usual right sided cramps where they always start


----------



## star25

Morning everyone
Af started this morning and ive got a 9 hr shift to do, im so miserable and just want to curl back up in bed 

Hope you have a better start to your day!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Yuck @ AF showing up. I completely understand the wanting to curl back up in bed. Hope your day gets better.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- So sorry the witch showed :-( Sending you hugs!!

Adr- I am doing good. Staying busy! I work two jobs as well so I know how those long days go. Just got to think about all the $$ you are making ;-) 

AFM- Today is CD 10. Started the dollar store opks today. Still haven't bd yet lol dh is getting impatient waiting for me to be "in the mood" I just feel so drained of energy. But I can't he selfish any longer. Hopefully tonight we can bd and go every other day until CD 23. Were are going to use Preseed again. And DH suggested we only do it "doggystyle" this cycle lol the reason for that suggestion was because a friend of ours a while back told us a story of her friend who ttc for a year or so and her doctor recommended doggystyle because she has a retroverted uterus (as do I) so we were going to test out that method a while ago and totally forgot. So what can it hurt right? Lol might as well try everything under the sun!! 

So glad it is Friday  Hoping you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I actually know of a few people on here that got pregnant that way. Lol, we were calling it FDAU (face down ass up). Have you tried the softcups yet as well. Not very romantic to be doing afterwards, but keeps everything in and close to the cervix.


----------



## star25

Thank u ladies
Havent been too bad, its quite light and pain isn't hardly anything compared to what it usually is thank god

Good luck this cycle noele, sounds like u have a good plan , probably tmi but thats the way we normally finish not for conception just prefer it but I have heard its good to get sperm closer to cervix

Have a good weekend :)


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, well my ultrasound didn't go very well today... My lining was only at 7 mm last month it was 11. They saw two eggs on my left tubeless side at 19 mm both which won't release and two on my right side at 15 and 16 so still to small. They want me to do one more menopur injection tonight which is the last one we have. They want us to take ovidrel tomorrow but we don't have the money for it so pretty much this is a cancelled cycle. I'll ovulate on my own but it won't be any good. I'm just so hurt and frustrated! All this wastes money and time for a year with a fs and nothing. Now we are out of money and insurance and will no longer be TTC until hubby can find a new job with good insurance... I'll still be here rooting you all on though!


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- :hugs: So sorry this cycle isn't working out. Hope your DH finds a job with good insurance and that you'll be back here TTC again.


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that Danni, what is a good size? I cant remember, like cntrygr said, really hope you get some good news soon with dh job and you can start the ball rolling again 
We will all get there, it will just take us longer but we understand how you feel, I'm sick of waiting it's our time now!


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- So sorry to hear this cycle isn't going as planned :-( I am thinking about you and hoping DH can find a job with good insurance asap!! As always wishing you lots of luck and babydust!!

How is everyone else doing? It's been quiet on here lately! Today I am CD 14 and got a positive opk on the dollar store test. Also, today I had a big temp rise and yesterday I had ewcm but a positive opk yesterday... So not sure if ovulation day was yesterday or today but either way I am glad it is almost a week earlier than last cycle when I didn't ovulate until CD 19/20. A little frustrated though because I was expecting to ovulate so soon and dh and I only had time to bd twice. Hoping it was enough though. 

Hope you all are having a good week and enjoying the SNOW ;-)


----------



## Noele0002

*opps... I meant I had a negative opk yesterday and a positive opk today*


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Danni - really sorry to hear that and im sending you a big hug!!! hopefully DH will find an amazing job soon with good insurance! Please keep us posted and let us know how you are doing. Dont count yourself out yet. 

Noele - Yes it really has been quiet on here lately... 

Im currently CD22.. I cant tell what day ovulation was becasue the digital OPK test instructions said that i would ovulate 24-36 hrs after a positive LH surge... so that was on CD17. Im taking it really easy this month and trying not to think about anything... yesterday my nipples hurt so much but once again thats what clomid does so nothing different lol.

Hope all is well for everyone. I have all of you in my thoughts this cycle. Im really hoping one of us gets good news soon as its been a long time for all of us. Sending everyone good vibes :)


----------



## star25

Hi all
I think its been quiet coz we're all constantly waiting for something to happen! 

Noele and adr, sending you luck in your 2wws :)

Cntrygr, how are you doing? 

I'm CD6 so nothing going on here, I took Clomid 3-7 this time as forgot!


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- I've probably already asked you this before but have you tried bbt temping/charting? That method along with the opks would help you pin point ovulation a little better. 

Star- I think you are right! We are always waiting for something or anything to happen!

Well DH and I did not get to bd again last night like I wanted too because I catch a stomach bug :-( and my temp went down today so not sure where I stand with ovulation but I got another positive opk this morning. Just have to wait and see lol


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone

Noele - yes i use to try to do the temp charts but my doctor told me that it doesnt really work well for me as my temperatures are all over the place lol.

Hope everyone has a good wednesday :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I'm not doing bad. Currently in the TWW, but not expecting anything since we're doing unassisted still. I did have a dream last night that I was pregnant and I mean ready to pop pregnant. It's my first dream where I've ever had a pregnant belly. Maybe it's a sign of good things to come.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Hopefully you are right and that dream was a sign of good things coming your way  Wishing you lots of luck and babydust!!


----------



## star25

Hoping it's a good sign too cntrygr :)

My nan said yesterday she was 31 and married for 6 years when she had my mum and had been trying 6 years, I'm 31 im January and married 6 years in may so if this is a good sign I should have a bfp anytime from may! ( though I doubt it would be amazing!)

I'm CD 8 ,bored waiting and been having horrible Clomid headaches, cant wait to start ivf next year,just hope the waiting list isn't too long 

Hope your all well


----------



## star25

Hi
How is the 2ww going cntrygr and noele?

Hope everyones well


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I'm not doing bad. Boobs haven't started hurting yet just waiting it out.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Going good so far. I honestly haven't been paying any attention to it. I've been super busy working both jobs and also battling a cold I caught around ovulation time. I've missed a few days of temping because I've had to wake up and pee really bad and didn't have the patience to temp first lol How are you doing star?


----------



## Noele0002

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? Where is everyone at in their cycles? Today I am at 7dpo... Had a pg dream last night. Haven't had one of those in a long time (I hate those by the way) lol or I should say I hate waking up to reality after having those dreams. Hoping one of us gets a Christmas miracle!!

Well on another note, my week hasn't been so good. I never mentioned this before because I don't think it is related to my fertility issues but I have Alopecia Areata which is an auto immune disorder. What happens is my body attacks my hair follicles and causes bald spots on my head. In rare cases some people will lose a lot or even all of their hair including facial and other body hair. It has no side affects EXCEPT hair loss. There is no known cure and sometimes it will just go away on it's own. Anyways, I've been lucky to only have mild cases of it. It started four years ago when I got my first bald spot. Which only got to the size of a silver dollar and I covered it up easily with my hair. I got treated at a dermatologist with Corticosteroid injections in the scalp and my hair grew back super fast. That was the end of it. Until about 3-4 my DH noticed I had another bald spot in the back of my head :-( I got my injections yesterday and keeping my fingers crossed that it grows back fast and no more spots show up! Also, noticed part of my eye brow is losing hair... That didn't happen last time so I am a little worried. 

Sorry had to vent... I know it is not ttc related. Well actually I am doing a little research to see if there could be any link relating the two or a common underlying issue.. Thanks for listening ladies.


----------



## star25

Hi noele, sorry to hear about your week, and whether it's ttc related or not we're still for when you need to talk, do you think it could be related to the stress of ttc?
Hoping you get a Christmas miracle with this cycle
Im CD 13 , we have bd days 6,7,8,11,12 , I know 6,7,8 won't count but miracles happen, I didn't really have a plan, just the usual hoping for the best!


----------



## lanet

Hi Noele, I wanted to chime in bc I'm a hair stylist and I see this sometimes with my clients. It's not uncommon but I know it can be very discouraging/stressful. I've always seen it grow right back though. And I'm not a dr but I really think stress can be a trigger. Also I think looking into a link between that and I fertility is good. Maybe an antibody? I'm taking baby aspirin daily which I've read can prevent some antibodies. Although on a side note, one client that has this problem also has 5 children!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Sorry to hear about the hair loss. I'm hoping it clears up for you quickly.

AFM-- I'm currently 14DPO took a test this morning an negative so just waiting on AF to arrive. Then can start the birth control and get booked in for my hysteroscopy. Hopefully everything will come back fine ans we can start the injectables and IUI.


----------



## Noele0002

Lanet- Thanks! I don't think it is from ttc stress because the first time I had this was four years ago before we were even ttc. Also, I've been pretty laid back with the whole ttc thing that last few months. But I definitely think it could be stress related. I don't feel stressed but I do work two somewhat stressful jobs. I think the reason I am so concerned this time around is because my eyebrow is losing hair and that stresses me out even more thinking about the 'what ifs'.. Ive got to stay positive and like I said the injections worked great last time so hopefully they work the same this time.


----------



## star25

Good luck cntrygrl, hope af stays away, do you have any signs?


----------



## lanet

And this time of year can be stressful! Even good stress is stress! In the meantime just go get yourself a good eyebrow pencil;)


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Thank you! Are you having any ovulation signs? Sending you babydust 

Cntrygrl- Sorry about the bfn. Hoping you have a fast cycle on birth control and hope everything comes back fine!! My fingers are crossed for you!! On the plus side you get a little ttc break and don't have to worry about bding at the right times! Good luck


----------



## star25

I cant wait to not have to bd at the right Time,whenever that will be!
Had some cm the other day but was about day 10 and 11 so probably nothing,slight ovary twinges earlier but only day 13, last cycle felt them days 14 and 15 and got af on 31
Bd is not fun atm, sorry for tmi but not only am I dry as a bone I think ive got thrush again too which seems to be a permanent thing on Clomid, had enough conceive plus for 1 lot so will have to get some more :(


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- My Doctor said he will only use Clomid with IUI because it creates harsh CM and a hostile environment for sperm.


----------



## lanet

Star I'm in the exact same boat. I feel like there's a 10 day window where I think I'm going to ovulate and we have to bd and I'm so tired of it! It is no fun


----------



## star25

I think my environment has definitely been hostile this cycle cntrygrl, although we bd today and it was fine, had some stabbing pains after I posted last at work last night/early am, have bd now and had a stabbing pain in left ovary while bd so hoping it's ovulation around the same time as last cycle,just hope we've done enough
Lanet, I'm always glad when ovulation is over and I can stop worrying so much about missing a good day to bd, even when I cant be bothered! Are u on Clomid this cycle?


----------



## lanet

No this is a natural cycle, I'm seeing a new RE and had to repeat some tests first. So I thought I ovulated 3 different times, I think I finally did on cd 22. I had 15 days of ewcm. Ugh!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- You should look online at some 'natural home remedies' to use to help with cm. I've never tried any but I've thought about it. If I have time today I will see what I can find on the web. I totally understand what you mean... It is definitely not fun to bd when you are dry :-/ Well hopefully you ovulated and you wont have to keep bding!!


----------



## star25

Thank u noele, I'll look into that

Im CD16 today and having strong ovulation pain like when I sit down I get shooting pains through ovary area on both sides, we bd on days 11,13,14 but didnt manage it yesterday because of work but will try tonight, do you think it would be enough if ovulation was today?


----------



## star25

Ooh just realized did bd on CD 15 so feel a bit better now, hope your all well x


----------



## star25

Just remembered bd days 11,12,14 and 15 , ovulation pains started on CD14 and finished CD17 so hopefully done enough!


----------



## cntrygrl

AF arrived yesterday. Called the Dr. this morning to book my hysteroscopy waiting for a call back. So let's see in this TTC process I have had 3 SIS, 2 HSG, 1 polypectomy along with D&C, and 2 hysteroscopies. All I have to say is Blech! I'm really not looking forward to these brith control pills either. Depending on when they get me in I may not take them at all. My body is not to keen on them.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sounds like you bd at the right times. Hoping you caught that egg 

Cntrygrl- So sorry about AF. Hoping everything goes well this cycle and hope it flies by.


----------



## star25

Sorry af came cntrygrl, hope your feeling ok


----------



## cntrygrl

Merry Christmas ladies!!!! :xmas6: :xmas6: :xmas6: :xmas6:


----------



## Dannixo

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Noele0002

Merry Christmas ladies!!


----------



## star25

Hope you all have a happy Christmas xx


----------



## Dannixo

I'm out. The witch arrived today. Will be calling the doctor tomorrow to see what's next but we don't have insurance now so we will be taking a forced break until DH finds a new job with good insurance.. I'll still be here rooting for you all! Good luck ladies!


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that Danni, really hope your dh finds the perfect job soon 
Keep us updated :)

How is everyone else, good Christmas?
I was so tired, only had 2 half hrs sleep after night shift, had Xmas at my dad's house as last one there before house is sold, was so strange without him there, I went home about 5pm and crashed out so not a very exciting day, there was 18 of us there and it got so noisy I just wanted to go home and sleep! 
I'm pretty sure I ovulated CD 14-16 as had ovulation pain on all of these days increasingly with 16 being the worst and by CD17 it had stopped and I had alot of white cm like I always get after ovulation so I'm 5-7dpo today
So far just having loads of white cm to the point it's annoying and a nosebleed yesterday which I seem to get now and again
Hope your all good!


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Sorry AF showed! Hope your dh finds a job with good insurance soon!

Star- I am CD 3 today and calling to make an appointment to meet with my doctor again... :-/ seriously hope it is time to try something different!

AFM- AF decided to show on Christmas Eve :-( so I am CD 3 today! Not sure of the plan this cycle yet. I will update after I speak to my doctor.


----------



## star25

Sorry af came noele, what do you think your plan will be?


----------



## Noele0002

I heard back from the doctor... He wants me to take birth control this month to give my ovaries a break. He also wants me to go in today to get an ultrasound done and to check my amh levels. I can't remember what that is though and I also can't remember if I've had that checked before or not. I also have an appointment set up with him on Monday the 13th so I am sure I will know more then.


----------



## whigfield

I have just started round 3 of clomid, my dose has been upped to 100mg and fingers crossed I O this time! Hope you ladies don't mind if I join! :happydance:


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- We're both on birth control this cycle. AMH is to determine your egg reserve. 

AFM--My hysteroscopy has been scheduled for January 7th, but still waiting on what time. I don't know if they'll make me wait a natural cycle after coming off the birth control or if I'll be able to start the injectables right away.


----------



## cntrygrl

:hi: Welcome Whigfield


----------



## star25

Welcome whigfield, sorry for your loss, hope you get your bfp soon :)

Noele, hope you get some more answers on the 13th 

Cntrygrl, hope all goes well on the 7th and your both have your next plans in action very soon!


----------



## Ally703

I hope y'all don't mind of I join in. I finished my 2nd round of clomid on Dec 3. Got a pos. digital opk on Dec 9. I'm currently on Cd 33 which is a first as my cycles run 28-29 days. I took a hpt this morning and it was neg. Anyone experience anything like this while on clomid?

Thanks and baby dust to all!


----------



## star25

Welcome ally :)

On clomid my cycles have been 30-32 days apart from 1 out of 8 cycles which was 49 days! I wasn't tracking ovulation though so I probably ovulated really late if at all, seems funny that you're having a long cycle after having a positive opk, maybe you're just in for a late bfp? sending you babydust :)


----------



## Ally703

Thank you! Same to youm

It is very odd. I got my pos opk only a day later than I have in the past. Even last cycle on clomid, my cycle was on time. No symptoms or spotting so wasn't sure if this was something that happenes after a few rounds.


----------



## Noele0002

Welcome Whigfield and Ally!! Good luck on Clomid ladies!!

AFM- I got some of my bloodwork back and my FSH and Estradiol levels are normal. But my ultrasound didn't go so good. I guess my right ovary is "polycystic" so it is a good thing that I am taking birth control this month. I am assuming the polycystic ovary was caused by all the fertility meds I've taken over the last year. Although, I had an ultrasound done 6 months ago and it came back good. No cysts. Still waiting on the results of my amh levels. I will update when o find out. 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Dannixo

Welcome to the newest ladies, good luck. 

Called the doctor yesterday and they wanted to do a full injectable cycle. Baseline ultrasound and follicle checks. After discussing it with my husband and pricing the 10 vials of menopur we would need at $800 we decided to take a few cycles off until we can afford the meds or get insurance. We will try naturally but it won't happen. So good luck to the rest of you ladies! I'm still here rooting for you all!


----------



## star25

Hi all

Sorry to hear that Danni, have a good break and you'll soon be back raring to go again! keep us posted

I'm CD25 today, I'm hoping not to get my usual sore boobs and period pain that tells me AF is on the way and so far so good, I had ovulation pain 14,15,16 same as last cycle and last 2 cycles boobs have started hurting CD26, I know every cycle is different but it keeps me busy to obsess over these little details!

So far all I've had is a lot of white cm like usual but that's it apart from tiredness which I could put down to work, I didn't really do anything for Christmas as in parties or anything, wasn't in the mood so can't put the tiredness down to that

just hope my usual AF signs stay away for once and I have a chance

Ally, how are things with you now?


----------



## cntrygrl

Hope everyone has a great New Year!


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone!

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy new years!!! I hope 2014 is everyones year to finally get a BFP!!!

Im currently CD13 and my new years resolution is to not stress about it and it will happen when it happens... no more wasting money on HPTs... just going to wait out the whole cycle going forward.

Have a really safe and fun new years everyone :)


----------



## star25

Happy new year all, hope 2014 is the happiest yet for all of us xxx


----------



## JayhawkLvr

New poster here :) We've been trying for about 10 months now. Got my first ovulation from 100 mg of Clomid last cycle, and just got AF today, first "natural" AF since May :thumbup: I should be disappointed but I'm actually happy cause it means my cycle is back!! Next round of Clomid in two days (100 mg cd 3-7), wish me luck!!!! Seems like all my friends are getting preggo, so I think it is my turn!! :baby:


----------



## star25

Good luck jayhawk, I used to have long cycles 35-75 cycles and was pleased when I had my first 30 day cycle on Clomid! 

Noele - Have you got your other blood test results yet? 

Lanet - where are you in your cycle?

Afm, I'm CD28 , had a few twinges of cramps but more when o stand up or move too quick, no sore boobs yet either, thought they felt heavy when took bra off last night which is how they feel when they start hurting but today nothing 
Just hope the af pain stays away, at this point I normally get it after dtd but didnt last night and no spotting so fingers crossed3 though I won't hold my breath!
Only other thing ive got is getting greasy hair quick, normally my hair is dry and frizzy and I only wash it twice a week because of how dry it is but now it's needing washing every other day, ive read this can be down to hormones though so probably another Clomid thing, just a very annoying one t


----------



## Noele0002

Good Morning ladies and Happy New Year to you all!! 

Welcome to all the new ladies who have joined 

AFM- I got my AMH results back and they were normal so that is good. So as of now all of my test results are normal except my last ultrasound last week that show my right ovary was polycystic. I am on birth control this cycle and not even sure what cycle day I am on since I am not temping this round. I have an appointment with my doctor on Jan 13th so hopefully I will know more then. Hoping we will he moving forward with a new plan of treatment. 

Star- I think it is great you don't have your normal AF pains and symptoms. Wishing you lots of luck and babydust  

How is everyone doing and where are you all at in your cycles?


----------



## star25

Thats good noele :) hope 13th goes well it won't be long before its here 

I'm CD29 today, Didnt have any pain after dtd and 'o' last night but I think indie in the night, sorry if tmi but a couple of times in the past I have orgasmed in my sleep a little bit, I think I either done this last night and it gave me af pain or I was dreaming I had af pain, either way I think I'm going nuts!

Apart from that nothing else going on, couple of slight boobs twinges but theyre not heavy, hurting or bigger like normal, keeping fingers crossed but not feeling hopeful


----------



## cntrygrl

All I have to say is birth control sucks. I have been overly emotional my boobs already hurt and I still have a week and a half left of taking them. Luckily hysteroscopy is Tuesday and this birth control thing is temporary.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I know what you mean! Birth control does suck... I wake up with a headache every day since I started taking them. I am hoping this is my only cycle I have to take them. Hoping your hysteroscopy goes well. What day do you do that?

Star- do your have a good idea of when you think you ovulated? Do you have an idea of when to expect AF? I'm praying you get your bfp soon. Is this your last round of Clomid or how many do you have left?


----------



## cntrygrl

I have the hysteroscopy this coming tuesday the 7th and pre-op stuff on monday. They only want me to take the active pills. I always thought the last week in a pack were just sugar pills/placebo pills so you didn't lose track.


----------



## star25

I have 1 cycle left noele, expecting af this weekend and think its on its way , boobs started hurting today though so could be a few days away


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone today?

I had bad backache yesterday and today and AF cramps so expecting her today , just going to jump in the bath and do nothing all weekend


----------



## star25

Af got me at 4am! Not too painful though so thats one good thing


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry to hear AF got you... I'm glad it's not as bad as normal. Thinking about you today and hoping this next cycle will be your lucky month!! 

Cntrygrl- Yeah I always thought the last week was sugar pills too. Keep us posted on your hysteroscopy. You said you've had one before right? Hoping all goes well and that you can get back to ttc asap!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Sorry AF got you, but glad it's not painful.

Noele-- Yeah this is my second hysteroscopy. Hoping that it's nothing and maybe just my lining hadn't built up yet due to having the HSG early in my cycle.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- How did your Hysteroscopy go?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Hysteroscopy went well. There were a couple of polyps/fibroids he couldn't really tell, but they were sent out for testing. I have an appointment tomorrow to get base line bloods drawn and ultrasound. Also a tutorial on how to do the injectables. They'll be arriving today. Excited to be officially TTC again. I can't believe it's been 6 months since stopping meds.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Noele-- Hysteroscopy went well. There were a couple of polyps/fibroids he couldn't really tell, but they were sent out for testing. I have an appointment tomorrow to get base line bloods drawn and ultrasound. Also a tutorial on how to do the injectables. They'll be arriving today. Excited to be officially TTC again. I can't believe it's been 6 months since stopping meds.

Good luck with the injectables! Hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- What were your meds? Was it just menopur?

AFM-- I start injectables tonight. 1 vial bravelle, 1 vial, menopur, and 5 units of Lupron.


----------



## star25

Glad all went well at appointment cntrygrl, good luck with this cycle, sounds exciting

Im CD6 today, I started Clomid on the night af came, I dont know why I just got confused cox it started at 4am but I dont spose it will work anyway 

I had some more sad news this week, my nan passed away unexpectedly, she was quite well in herself but had a heart attack at home, we were there as she felt unwell that day then paramedics were trying to resucitate her, was horrible and she passed away a few minutes after getting to hospital, exactly 6 months after my dad :(


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- So sorry about your Nan :hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Danni-- What were your meds? Was it just menopur?
> 
> AFM-- I start injectables tonight. 1 vial bravelle, 1 vial, menopur, and 5 units of Lupron.

Yes I only did menopur. Beware it burns and stings going in.


----------



## cntrygrl

Thanks for the warning :)


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I am so excited for you!! How did your first injections go? 

Star- I am really sorry to hear about your loss! Try to keep your head up and stay strong!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- It went well. I have a bruise from my first injection, but the second one didn't. Having hot flashes already also.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Glad it went well  other than the hot flashes!

AFM- I had my appointment with my doctor this morning and am feeling extremely positive and hopeful after speaking with him!! So he did give me the diagnosis of PCOS. Which might be a good thing because now we have a plan of action and my doctor seemed very hopeful. As of today I am to start taking Metformin 500mg every day. I have two days left of the birth control pill and when AF shows I am going to take Letrozole again but this time he increased the dosage from 2.5mg to 5mg and instead of taking it from days 3-7, I will be taking it for 10 days so it will be from days 3-13. I am also going in on CD 12 to have an ultrasound to check the follicle size. As soon as I have a follicle size of 18mm or greater then he will be giving me an HCG trigger shot. It just feels really great to have a more aggressive plan of action!! We are feeling very hopeful but don't worry I am keeping myself guarded and not getting my hopes up too high. 

Also, I just have to share this incredible story. The nurse who brought me and my DH in to the room also told us her ttc story. She said she tried to have a baby for 8 years before she finally got pregnant with the help of a fertility specialist. She had twins. She said they started ttc again shortly after having the twins and got pregnant with another set of twins NATURALLY about 6 months after she gave birth to her first set of twins. I found that story so inspiring!! That just goes to show that there is always a chance for us!! Not matter how doomed we feel at times. But seriously could you imagine 4 toddlers.... Holy moly!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele--That is a great story. I hear about a lot of people getting pregnant naturally after having a hard time TTC #1. Glad you feel better about this new plan. FXed that everything works out and we have some BFP's here soon.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- How are you holding up? Hope you are doing alright!! 

Dannixo & Adr- How are you ladies doing?


----------



## ADR10

Hi,

Noele - Im doing ok. Just taking it easy :) today im CD27 and no symptoms so i think im out. Now its time to go back to the doctors to see what the next step will be. DH and I have slightly given up as its been 2.5 years ttc. How are you doing?


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Star- How are you holding up? Hope you are doing alright!!
> 
> Dannixo & Adr- How are you ladies doing?

I'm okay. Didn't really try this month. Only had sex on day of + opk. Natural cycle so not much hope for us.


----------



## doingthedeed

Ladies anyone know if upping yr dose can lengthen yr cycle, gone from 50mg to 100mg? Thanks


----------



## Dannixo

doingthedeed said:


> Ladies anyone know if upping yr dose can lengthen yr cycle, gone from 50mg to 100mg? Thanks

Mine stayed the same on every dose I was on. But I have very regular 28 day cycles and ovulated the same day every month.


----------



## cntrygrl

Dtd-- Sorry I'm no help. My clomid cycles were all the same dosage.


----------



## doingthedeed

Dannixo ye mine has always stayed the same b4 clomid then same on 50mg 28 cycle to and ov same days each month, this is first month on 100mg af was due today and nothing doesn't even feel like she's coming but trying not to get excited


----------



## ADR10

Dtd - i went from 50mg to 100mg and my cycles stayed the same at 32/33 days.


----------



## Noele0002

Dtd- Most of my cycles on meds were around 28-30 days with the exception of a few cycles ranging from 26-35 days. 

AFM- Today was my last birth control pill  Well I still have a week left of the 'sugar pill'. Anyone have experience with BCP? I'm wondering when I will expect AF to show? Yesterday I was spotting brown and bright red blood (sorry tmi) also A LOT of ewcm mixed in. Is it normal to spot when you haven't even finished taking all the pills? I haven't taken BCP since I was a teenager so I really don't remember how it all works. Also, does anyone know if it is normal to get lots of ewcm around your normal ovulation/fertile week because there was one week where I had more ewcm than I've had in the last 2.5 years ttc. Just thought it was so weird. Anyways, I am just anxious to start this coming cycle and I can't wait until AF arrives!! Lol I can't believe I just said that


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I took my last pill last Tuesday and had started bleeding on Saturday. 

AFM-- Ultrasound today showed 5-6 eggs on left and 3-4 right we'll see which ones grow.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I hope those eggs keep growing  So what all are you doing this cycle? Meds and injectibles?


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Noele-- I took my last pill last Tuesday and had started bleeding on Saturday.
> 
> AFM-- Ultrasound today showed 5-6 eggs on left and 3-4 right we'll see which ones grow.

Awesome! You responded to injections way better than I did!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- We are doing injectables and IUI. So far I get blood work and ultrasounds done every other day. I have another one Friday and Monday.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- So when you do injectibles you skip the meds (Clomid/ femara)? Do they do about the same thing? Well anyways I am excited for you  hoping the next week or so hurries up so you can be in your tww!!


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Cntrygrl- So when you do injectibles you skip the meds (Clomid/ femara)? Do they do about the same thing? Well anyways I am excited for you  hoping the next week or so hurries up so you can be in your tww!!

My first two rounds on injections I did a combo cycle with femara. Didn't work do this round they wanted just a straight injectable cycle of 10 vials of menopur. It all depends on how each person responds.


----------



## Lisalijess

Tuesday I started my 3rd round of Clomid 50mg days 4-8. It has been one hell of a ride for me! I ovulate regularly, have a Normal period, and everything including hubby is a ok! So I am taking clomid for unexplained infertility...the mood swings, hot flashes, manic crying, awful dreams and insomnia have made my life awful! I wanted to give up but this is my 
Sat hope before I have to go to the infertility clinic, my Gyno will only do three months...I spotted the first month...but dr said all was fine...normal periods, lighter blood than normal...and I cannot tell if I am ovulating...no sore boobs, cramps, nothing! My plan is to have sex every other day from day 6 until a few days before my af! At least we will have fun trying...or try to! ;) we have been trying for 3 years.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- My Dr. doesn't seem to like Clomid. Since we had already done 6 cycles of it I wanted to try something different. We are doing straight injectables of menopur, bravelle, and lupron.

Lisa-- You should try using OPK's, temping, or asking your doctor for monitored cycles. This way you know if Clomid is even working for you.

AFM-- I can tell you my ovaries are starting to feel sore already. I noticed it Tuesday. I'm hoping they don't all decide to mature because then we would have to cancel the cycle. I'm not up for having a litter of children.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Thanks for the explanation  I'm just learning all this stuff as I go and you ladies have been wonderful teachers!!

Cntrygrl- My doctor doesn't like Clomid either. As soon as I switched to him from my old doctor he immediately switched me to Letrozole. I am also hoping you don't have too many mature follies! Keep us updated with your scans 

Lisa- Good luck to you! Maybe third time will be a charm for you! But I do agree with Cntrygrl. You should be using OPKS and temping to figure out when and if you are even ovulating.


----------



## star25

Hi
Noele, your new plan sounds promising,glad to hear you are sounding excited, cant wait to see what this cycle brings you and cntrygrl, both starting new plans of actions could be a sign of a double bfp for this thread!

Lisa, good luck with this cycle, I'm unexplained too kind of, just have long cycles but everything ok 

Dtd, I had a 50 day and 2 34 day cycles on 50mg and 100mg for 8 cycles have been 30-32 days, I would have thought a higher dose would shorten cycle length but nothing surprises me when it comes to Clomid, hope this is your lucky cycle :)

Danni and adr how are you doing?

Afm, I'm CD12 ,just trying to bd as much as poss,dh sent in another sample last week, just looking forward to appointment on 17th Feb so can move forward


----------



## cntrygrl

So of those 8-10 it looks like we have 5 that are maturing. They are currently at 11mm. We'll see how big they are on Monday. The nurse said IUI will probably be later next week.


----------



## cntrygrl

Doingthedeed-- Did AF ever show? Have you tested?


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> So of those 8-10 it looks like we have 5 that are maturing. They are currently at 11mm. We'll see how big they are on Monday. The nurse said IUI will probably be later next week.

Wow that's impressive! I am so jelly I didn't respond that well! I did have 4 at 20mm on cd 12 when I triggerd. Good luck! Hope they keep growing!


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Im CD30 / 13dpo. Iv started spotting today so im expecting AF to arrive on Sunday. Oh well thats the end of the road for me on clomid. Time to go back to the doctors. sigh


----------



## star25

Sorry about the spotting adr, what do you think you will do next if af arrives?


----------



## lanet

Just an update. Although all my tests are normal and dh has normal S/A they discovered antisperm antibodies covering his sperm. It's something they don't usually test for. Unlikely to ever concieve without ivf with icsi. And we are out of pocket 100%. So now we know what we are dealing with. We are getting the funds together and going for it.


----------



## star25

Hi lanet, glad to hear you have an answer and a treatment plan, does the antibodies come from the female? Just wondering what it actually is?


----------



## lanet

They can but in this case it's just in the semen, covering the sperm. Usually caused by injury or illness as a child, or a vasectomy reversal. In this case we arent sure why.


----------



## Noele0002

Hey Ladies! Happy Monday 

Cntrygrl- Glad to hear you have 5 eggs maturing! That's good news. Keep us posted today!

Adr- Sorry to hear about the spotting. Keep us updated as far as what your next steps are! Has AF shown yet or still spotting?

Lanet- Wishing you luck with IVF!!! 

AFM- AF showed on Saturday so today is CD 3 and I get to start Letrozole today  CD 12 ultrasound in 9 days!


----------



## star25

Hi noele, you must be excited to start a new cycle, sending you lots of babydust


----------



## star25

Good luck with the iui cntrygrl, sounds like all is going well!


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Morning Ladies. Went in this morning for bloodwork and ultrasound we have a surprise 6th egg. If we get anymore my cycle will have to be cancelled. Tonight I am only doing the Bravelle and Lupron. No Menopur hopefully that will keep anymore from popping up. The largest follicle is currently 17mm. I have another appointment tomorrow morning to make sure there aren't anymore surprises.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am excited  I'm starting my Letrozole this evening! How are you? Where are you at in your cycle now?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I will be praying you have no more surprise follicles! Keep us posted tomorrow!


----------



## ADR10

Noele0002 said:


> Hey Ladies! Happy Monday
> 
> Cntrygrl- Glad to hear you have 5 eggs maturing! That's good news. Keep us posted today!
> 
> Adr- Sorry to hear about the spotting. Keep us updated as far as what your next steps are! Has AF shown yet or still spotting?
> 
> Lanet- Wishing you luck with IVF!!!
> 
> AFM- AF showed on Saturday so today is CD 3 and I get to start Letrozole today  CD 12 ultrasound in 9 days!

Hi Everyone. Happy Monday!

Noele - Im still spotting. Im currently at CD33 about 16dpo. im getting strong AF pains but only spotting. I wish it would come already and then i could move on... it sucks to be stuck in limbo. Im going to make a doctors appointment today (I tried on Fri but no one at the Dr. office answered).

How is everyone else doing out there?


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- Do you think maybe it could be implantation spotting? Hopefully they'll be able to get you in soon.


----------



## ADR10

cntrygrl said:


> ADR-- Do you think maybe it could be implantation spotting? Hopefully they'll be able to get you in soon.

I dont think so :(


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- Do you normally spot before AF? Maybe try bding? That always helps me bring on AF... Worth a try maybe! Weird that no one answered at your doctor's office on Friday. Hope you are able to get in soon.


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me posting here, i've been ttc no.2 since August 2010 but currently had no luck, i've had a lap dye etc which found a issue with my left tube which I have been told is now sorted. 
My Dr started me on Tamoxifen which I started taking in November, I am now onto round 3 :( hoping it works this month but who knows.
Has anyone tried Tamoxifen before? it seems to make me ovulate etc I had an internal scan and had 2 eggs but alas no bfp so i have booked for another internal on Wednesday to see how this month has gone. 
Any advice would be much appreciated, i was told Tamoxifen is good etc but i'm not finding alot of research on it? 
Thanks for reading me babble on :) x


----------



## cntrygrl

Sjbno1-- Sorry I've never heard of Tamoxifen. Is it like Clomid or any of those?


----------



## cntrygrl

I was able to look at my bloodwork and ultrasound results online. Now I see why they are worried. I have two other follicles one measuring 13.33 and the other at 12.98 that will make 8 follicles. There's 5 on the left and 3 on the right.


----------



## sjbno1

cntrygrl said:


> Sjbno1-- Sorry I've never heard of Tamoxifen. Is it like Clomid or any of those?

Yea its a similar drug from what i've read. I think I might ask my consultant on Wednesday what he thinks the next plan of action should be :) X


----------



## ADR10

So AF has now arrived! I called the Dr. office and apparently referrals to her expire if you dont see her within 6 months even though she told me to wait 2 cycles after my miscarriage to start clomid for 5 cycles making it 7 months!!! doesnt make any sense to me and I ended up having a meltdown in my car on my lunch break at work. I have to go back to my family Dr. to get another refferal... last time i had to wait 6 months for her :( im going to ask for a new person because that is ridiculous! definetly not having the best day and its only Monday... sigh


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that adr, hope it doesnt take you Long to get an appointment with someone new, bit stupid to tell you to come back in seven months though!

Sj, I havent heard of it before, how long are you on it for? 

Cntrygrl, hope this cycle can continue for you, how is everything today? 

Noele, I'm CD17 , this cycle was a waste of time though as only bd days 12,12 and 15, the pressure was too much and I gave up with it, I think only ivf will work so didnt put much effort in this time around!


----------



## star25

I meant 11 and 12


----------



## Noele0002

Sjbno1-Welcome! I have never heard of that medication before! But wishing you lots of babydust and hoping the third time is a charm for you  Keep us posted on Wednesday!

Cntrygrl- Do you have another scan today?

Star- I know what you mean... Sometimes we just really need a break from this whole ttc thing! But you never know... All you need is 1 little swimmer and 1 egg ;-) As always I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Noele0002

Adr- I am really sorry to hear AF showed and that doctors are being a pain in the ass! I agree and think you should maybe look for a different doctor so you won't have to wait so long.


----------



## cntrygrl

ADR-- So sorry about AF and the doctors. Sounds completely bogus. You may want to look into injectables. I have good follicle success with them.

Noele-- Yep another scan and bloodwork this morning.

AFM-- I triggered at the doctors today. IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning. We are taking the risk of having multiples. Would you ladies take the risk or try naturally to reduce the odds some? I'm still debating on calling back to cancel the IUI and try naturally. The nurse talked about fetal reduction if there were too many. That scared me some.


----------



## star25

Hi cntrygrl, good luck with iui tomoro, I would definitely take the risk s although multiples are riskier pregnancy maybe I would go for it, I couldn't cope with the foetal reduction but you might en up with twins, I would love to have twins!


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> ADR-- So sorry about AF and the doctors. Sounds completely bogus. You may want to look into injectables. I have good follicle success with them.
> 
> Noele-- Yep another scan and bloodwork this morning.
> 
> AFM-- I triggered at the doctors today. IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning. We are taking the risk of having multiples. Would you ladies take the risk or try naturally to reduce the odds some? I'm still debating on calling back to cancel the IUI and try naturally. The nurse talked about fetal reduction if there were too many. That scared me some.

We trigged everytime with 5-6 mature follicles and never got pregnant so if say go for it so you can increase your chances!


----------



## star25

Especially as you've been through all the meds to get to this point cntrygrl, you could always wonder what if otherwise, I'm sure you will be happy with whatever decision you make :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank you ladies. We are going through with the IUI tomorrow. Our final count for follicles are on the left 1/18, 1/20, 2/15, 2/14 and on the right 1/18, 2/16, 2/11, 1/9


----------



## Dannixo

Well decided to test tonight and of course another bfn. Just waiting for af to arrive now.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I think I would definitely take the risk! Thinking about you today  Good luck!

Dannixo- Sorry to hear about the BFN :-(

AFM- I am seriously an emotional wreck. Assuming this is caused by the increase dose of the Letrozole I am taking. It's only 9:30am and I've already cried twice today over random things... Yesterday I had a really rough at work and just went into the bathroom and cried. I cried to my husband when I got home from work... I feel like a mess. I'm not sure whether I am just having a bad week or if it really is side effects from the meds. Not fun either way. 1 week to go until CD 12. Did any of you ladies experience this when the doctor increased your dosage?


----------



## cntrygrl

Well DH had a bit of an issue with his numbers today so they aren't as worried about high order multiples as they were. I start taking a baby aspirin tonight and then progesterone on Saturday. My next appt. is February 5th for a pregnancy test.


----------



## sjbno1

Hi ladies,
Hope your all well. Just logging in quickly whilst at work so will reply properly later :) anyway I went to my scan last night and I have 2 eggs on my right side and I'm due to ovu around cd13/14 so fingers crossed this works :)
My hubby has to go back for a SA which we should get results for quite quickly I hope and then discuss with my consultant what to do next. 
He has mentioned that we may need to go down the IVF route but I'm not sure how I feel about that. Fingers crossed this cycle works or I could be bailing out of ttc#2 :(


----------



## star25

fingers crossed for you sj! Im going down the ivf route this year, well I hope this year anyway depending on waiting list, hope you don't have to go that far:)

cntrygrl, can't wait for your testing day, have a good feeling for you

noele, all these meds are bound to make us emotional, I feel it at the start of taking clomid but then it gets better after a few days, hope you are feeling better today?

Danni, sorry about the bfn, how is DH job search going? hoping you have good luck soon

Adr, do you have another appointment yet?

AFM, Im CD19, I was feeling completely out as haven't BD much but then I spose there is always a chance, we BD days 11,12,15 and 17 and I think I ovulated day 17 from the pain pattern, I normally get it for 3 days with the middle day being the most painful which was day 17


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank you Star :hugs:

AFM-- Ovaries were pretty sore after the trigger shot Tuesday. My stomach was also sore where they gave me the trigger. Today I am feeling great not uncomfortable or anything. I'm going to say I ovulated yesterday since my temp shot up from 97.99 yesterday to 98.69 this morning


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am feeling a little better today. I think I am just really frustrated with my job and all the meds don't help. I'm definitely moody and emotional this week but it could be worse I suppose so I am going to suck it up and do my best to keep it under control. Lol My dh is being a good sport this cycle and doing his best to cheer me up. 

Cntrygrl- I'm really excited for you and hope your tww goes by fast! That's quite a big spike in your temp. I was going to ask you what I should expect of my temps this cycle since I will be having a trigger shot. I've never had one so I was wondering if it will affect my temps at all?

AFM- CD 6 today and getting excited for CD 12! Out of all 7 rounds of meds they have never been monitored. So for all of you who have done trigger shot with timed intercourse, when did you bd?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- If you'd like I can send you my charts from when we did clomid, trigger and IUI. I don't think it affected my temps all that much. We didn't do timed intercourse, but I would BD two days before trigger, day of trigger, and then day after. That way you have sperm waiting for the egg.


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Star- I am feeling a little better today. I think I am just really frustrated with my job and all the meds don't help. I'm definitely moody and emotional this week but it could be worse I suppose so I am going to suck it up and do my best to keep it under control. Lol My dh is being a good sport this cycle and doing his best to cheer me up.
> 
> Cntrygrl- I'm really excited for you and hope your tww goes by fast! That's quite a big spike in your temp. I was going to ask you what I should expect of my temps this cycle since I will be having a trigger shot. I've never had one so I was wondering if it will affect my temps at all?
> 
> AFM- CD 6 today and getting excited for CD 12! Out of all 7 rounds of meds they have never been monitored. So for all of you who have done trigger shot with timed intercourse, when did you bd?

I started bding on cd 10 and everyday until trigger on cd 12 and then we kept bding for 3 days after.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl & Dannixo- Thanks! That is what I was thinking... We will just bd everyday from CD 10. Hopefully I get the trigger on CD 12. We will probably bd everyday until CD 15 then go every other day until CD 22.


----------



## Dannixo

I'm out. the :witch: arrived today.. Figured as much. On to another natural cycle..


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Sorry the witch got you :hugs: and I counted last night I have 6 boxes of both.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Danni-- Sorry the witch got you :hugs: and I counted last night I have 6 boxes of both.

How many are in each box? We would be doing menopur again. Was going to wait for income tax time to start another injectable cycle but if you do get pregnant and don't need them we would love them!


----------



## cntrygrl

I want to say there are 5 vials in each, but I will double check. One of the Bravelle boxes have 1 vial taken out of it. I will also have a leftover box of Crinone the progesterone applicators and I have Lupron left.


----------



## star25

Sorry af came Danni x


----------



## cntrygrl

How is everyone doing this week?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I am doing pretty good so far  So impatient for Wednesday to get here... I'm really praying I get the trigger shot on Wednesday and don't have to wait a day or a couple days because I have my whole family coming to stay this weekend for a late holiday weekend get together... There will 7 of us in my house and dh and I will not have an appropriate place to bd lol 

Hoping you all have a good start to your week!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Are they monitoring you closely? Hoping you can have the shot Wednesday so you can have some proper BD time. Do you know if they're giving it to you in the belly or butt?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- so far all I know is that I am going in for CD 12 ultrasound and if I have a follie at least 18mm then I can get the trigger. I am assuming if I don't have a mature follie yet then I will probably come back in a day or two to keep checking. And as for the shot he didn't say whether it would be in the butt or belly but he did explain that the shot could be given in the butt or belly... Do I have a choice? Is one better than the other? Which one do you prefer?


----------



## cntrygrl

You should have a choice. I honestly prefer the butt. I had this last one in my belly and it hurt every time I bent over or pants rubbed it.


----------



## star25

Hi, I'm CD23 anf nothing to report as nothing happening yet

Noele, hope you can get the trigger weds and have some alone Time

Cntrygrl, how are you feeling?


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm feeling great minus sore the boobs and nipples that I've had practically all cycle long.


----------



## cntrygrl

It's been awfully quiet over here. How is everyone :hugs:


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! 

I had my CD 12 scan this morning and found out we overstimmed* is that the right word? I had 8+ follies. 3 on my left and 5 on my right. 5 out of 8 were mature and I think the others were close behind so no hCG shot this cycle :-( I was just really hoping for 2 or 3 mature follies so we could trigger today and go on with our plan. Now I'm freaking out because I have a terrible feeling I will have to go back on birth control next cycle. I'm supposed to come back on day 3 of my next cycle for a scan... My doctor said we should still bd in hopes that my body will release an egg. :-( I am just so emotional today. That shot was 220$ which I know some other meds are more expensive but I could hardly afford it this month but I did it anyways and it was for nothing. The nurse said they will hang on to it and we can use it next cycle. And between my doctor telling me to come in on CD 3, the nurse referring to 'next cycle' and even the ultrasound tech referring to next cycle it is making me feel really discouraged right now. My DH was frustrated this morning and said he was getting tired of this and wants to give up. I'm just not in a good place today. Super emotional. Sorry for being so negative.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- :hugs: I am so sorry they cancelled your cycle. I would say do some ovary massages and BD away. My DH is getting frustrated as well with all the fertility treatments.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Thanks. I guess the more I think about it I am glad I responded (even though I overstimmed) vs not responding at all. So I don't know much about hyperstimulation... I can still ovulate like normal right? Or will too many follies cause me to not ovulate at all? 

I got my results/measurements of my follies. All 8 were dominant. On the right I had 5 which were 14,14,18,19,20. On the left I had a 11, 12, 20. And my lining was 5-6mm. Is that a normal lining measurement?


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Cntrygrl- Thanks. I guess the more I think about it I am glad I responded (even though I overstimmed) vs not responding at all. So I don't know much about hyperstimulation... I can still ovulate like normal right? Or will too many follies cause me to not ovulate at all?
> 
> I got my results/measurements of my follies. All 8 were dominant. On the right I had 5 which were 14,14,18,19,20. On the left I had a 11, 12, 20. And my lining was 5-6mm. Is that a normal lining measurement?

My doctor stays only eggs of 18 mm or more are dominant and will release. Also they like a lining if 7 or above. I had 2 cycles cancelled due to a lining of 5-6. Mine were at 9-11 when I switched drugs. Clomid is junk I think and my new fs agrees. He won't even prescribe it. Sorry your cycle got cancelled. Atleast you know you respond well. Next month will be better when they get the dosage right. If still bd if I were you. Good luck!


----------



## cntrygrl

With those measurements I'm not sure why they cancelled you. My measurements are in my signature I had 12 follicles 6 on each I was still able to go through with my IUI. The nurse just consulted us about multiples.


----------



## Dannixo

I agree ^^^. I have trigged with 6 eggs all at 20 mm before.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- I thought I read that some where as well about the 18mm or larger being dominant. I will bd still. 

Cntrygrl- Are you seeing an OBGYN or FS? I'm not sure if it makes a difference. I really wish they would have went along with the trigger especially knowing you ladies did. Oh well too late. I guess I will just have to wait... I freaking hate waiting! I feel like that's all I do with my life..


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm with a Fertility Specialist now. The name of it is CNY Fertility.


----------



## star25

Sorry the scan didnt go as planned noele, I'm still sending you lots of babydust though and like cntrygrl said, bd away! Dont give up hope, I'm dont know alot about over stimulation, sending you hugs 

Cntrygrl, any symptoms yet or are you not symptom spotting?

I'm CD25 today and had a bit of period pain after bd but nothing unusual there, ive been busy trying to sell my house and looked at another house today where the owners have an 11 week old girl and they need to move somewhere smaller and more affordable and the nursery was perfect, makes me want it more ( and the house!) have a viewing on our house tomoro so been kept busy tidying


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- No real symptoms. I had ovary & uterine pain yesterday along with a backache. Nipples are still sensitive, but my boobs aren't as sore as they were on the meds.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- sounds like you've been busy with house hunting! Hope you guys find the perfect house  My DH and I are still in an apartment but hoping to purchase our first home this year... Also, I am keeping my fingers crossed that the witch will stay away for you! It's almost February meaning your appointment is coming up. You must be getting excited about moving on to something new?! Hope you have a good weekend. 

Cntrygrl- I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  what day are you expecting AF?


----------



## cntrygrl

I go for my blood test on the 5th. I'm not really sure when to expect AF since with triggering I O'ed earlier and also with the daily progesterone applicators I don't think it will start til I stop those.


----------



## star25

I think I'll get af between Mon and weds, having slight twinges now and again but not alot, nothing else, not even sore boobs or white cm like I normally get a lot of in 2ww I havent had any,think I have ovulated though because of the twinges show af on way


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone this weekend?
Im not feeling great with a sore throat and viral thing, no signs of af or anything yet

My sisters just been round to tell me shes pregnant and obviously I'm happy for her but not going to be eeasy if you know what I mean, hope I dont sound like a cow! 
She was scared to tell me but I said to her it doesnt change my situation, which is true and that I'm happy for her


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I've been reading that cold/flu like systems could be an early sign of pregnancy. As currently that is what I have also.


----------



## star25

Hope thats true cntrygrl, do you have any other signs? Excited for u for the 5th, Have everything crossed!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Sore boobs and nipples that's it.


----------



## star25

Is that usual for you? 
Ive got sore boobs started today, same day as last cycle then af came the following day which is weird as they normally hurt for at least a week before sometimes more but the last 2 cycles have been different


----------



## star25

Also got 20 ics through in the post yesterday but wont test this cycle as can feel stomach pains beginning and sore boobs same day as last cycle


----------



## cntrygrl

I get them every month, but normally much worse than this. I've been testing the trigger shot out. Looks like we did it this time. Bloodwork will confirm everything on wednesday.
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-02 07.59.02.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## star25

do you mean that's your bfp??!!


----------



## cntrygrl

I do, I do!


----------



## star25

YAYAYAYAYAY!! Knew I had a good feeling about this cycle for you, so happy for you, you must be ecstatic! xx


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> I get them every month, but normally much worse than this. I've been testing the trigger shot out. Looks like we did it this time. Bloodwork will confirm everything on wednesday.

Aww yay!!! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!!! Maybe it will be twins!


----------



## star25

how are things with you noele?


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank you ladies playing it cautiously until bloodwork wednesday. Hopefully I can get an early ultrasound too.


----------



## star25

How soon do you think can get scan? 
Do you mind me asking what your symptoms are and how they are different from
Usual af signs if they are?


----------



## cntrygrl

Well I have no symptoms at all. Normally by now my boobs would be really sore. I'd start having a backache. To be honest having a cold gave it away. I had a cold with the last pregnancy also, but it was later on. My nipples have been really sensitive rather than my boobs hurting.


----------



## star25

Thank u for sharing :) think I remember you having a cold last time 
My boobs dont hurt today, started yesterday then stopped so probably get af today or tomoro :(


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- You're Welcome. 

Hoping you ladies all have your :bfp: s soon also :dust:


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Oh my gosh I am sooooo excited for you  Congrats! Let us know how your blood test goes. 

Star- I am doing ok... Thinking ovulation will be today or tomorrow. My opk was really dark today but not quite as dark as the control one. I am thinking that means I am really close to a positive. This is only my second cycle using non-digital opks. I'm still getting the hang of reading the lines lol but I had lots of ewcm last night so I just know it is right around the corner and I cant wait to be in my two week wait. 

Also, I know what you mean about your sister.. My sister and my DH sister are the same age (22) and one of them had a pregnancy scare a few months ago and I couldn't help but feel really sad but at the same time I would have been happy for her. These situations are not easy. Thinking about you!! Oh and I definitely have my fingers and toes crossed for you  Hoping you are the next to get your BFP!!


----------



## star25

Thank u noele, ive got such a bad lower back ive taken a urine sample to drs as feels like could be a uti, not too sure though, yesterday thought it was af back pain but then last night was just on right side and dont have any stomach cramping like af is on way, boobs have stopped hurting though so wI'll wait and see what happens


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Did you hear back whether it was a uti or not? Any sign of AF now? I'm praying you get your BFP!!! What CD are you on now? 

Cntrygrl- Have you taken any other hpts like Frer or ClearBlue digital just to confirm? Do you get yur beta test tomorrow? I'm so excited to hear back 

AFM- Thinking I ovulated yesterday. I had a dull ache in my mid section/ovaries area but mostly on the left side. I never get that during ovulation so I am hoping it really was ovulation and that I released a nice big egg or two ;-). The dull ache lasted all afternoon and into the night. It kind of hurt when we bd last night. Kinda felt like my ovaries were swollen which I'm sure they were with 8 follies. Anyways, I had a temp rise this morning and another 'almost' positive opk. Hopefully I get two more temp rises and FF will give me crosshairs for CD 17. 

So since I am new to trying to read and interpret the lines of opks because I'm used to using digital opks but recently switched to dollar store opks I am going to post a pic of my opk from this morning. Could you ladies tell me whether I should count it as positive or not? It's hard to tell in the pic but it is just a teeny bit lighter than the control line. And yesterdays was similar to days but just a little bit lighter. Thanks!


----------



## Noele0002

Nevermind lol I can't figure out how to post a picture lol I will just wait on my temps


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I was saving my clearblue digital for tomorrow morning. I only did the dollar store ones. I figured if those are turning positive for sure any other test will. I also have a test that I did yesterday on my Journal much darker than the one on 2/02. My beta test is tomorrow which should be an interesting drive since we're expecting a big storm.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele0002 said:


> Nevermind lol I can't figure out how to post a picture lol I will just wait on my temps

Click the go advanced button and put it in as an attachment.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I looked and yeah that is definitely darker  Congrats again! Let us know how the beta goes and be careful driving in the storm! Oh and thanks! I will try the go advanced thing.


----------



## star25

Hi I'm CD1 now noele as af got me during the night :(
My appointment is on the 17th so not too long to wait, not alot will happen at that appointment though, just be talking about what hospital and boring stuff! 
Hope your lucky in your 2ww and you've released 2 big eggs!

Hope all goes well with bloods today cntrygrl, how are u feeling?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- So sorry to hear about AF :-( Keep us posted how your appointment goes! Are you and DH wanting to start IVF right away if that is a possibility?


----------



## Noele0002

AFM- My phone is being stupid and still won't let me upload the photo of that opk from yesterday. I am counting it as positive since it was really close and I googled pics of dollar tree store opks and looked similar to other women's positives. Then today I had a real positive opk, todays was darker than the control line. But today is also the second day of higher temps... Lol if any one is good at reading charts look at mine please?!  I really thought I ovulated on CD 17 since I was feeling lots of aches near my mid section/ovaries area and the night before (CD 16) I had a lot of ewcm. Or maybe I am now ovulating today or tomorrow. I never know... Wish it was easier to figure out.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I'm feeling good. A little backache, but it comes and goes. 

My HCG Beta is at 248.08 and progesterone is above 40. Nurse said my numbers look great. I go back on Friday to make sure that my numbers are still increasing.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Star-- I'm feeling good. A little backache, but it comes and goes.
> 
> My HCG Beta is at 248.08 and progesterone is above 40. Nurse said my numbers look great. I go back on Friday to make sure that my numbers are still increasing.

Yay!! That's really good numbers! Good luck Friday!


----------



## star25

Great news cntrygrl :)

Hope you've released 2 big eggs noele and good luck in 2ww


----------



## star25

Oh yeah noele forgot to say we will start ivf as soon as we can, not sure if theres a waiting list, I hioe there isn't
I would like to book a holiday for may but at the same time want to wait and see whats happening with appointments as dont want a holiday to delay anything


----------



## cntrygrl

Beta #2 was 465.03 and first ultrasound is next Friday morning. If my updates bother anyone please let me know. You'll be able to find my updates if you're interested in My Journal.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Beta #2 was 465.03 and first ultrasound is next Friday morning. If my updates bother anyone please let me know. You'll be able to find my updates if you're interested in My Journal.

Awesome news dear! Your statuses don't bother me. I like to see your updates. Can't wait for your ultrasound Friday!


----------



## star25

yay! I look forward to your updates too, keeps us positive that we will be joining you soon! :)


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Yay!! That is great  I love hearing your updates!! Gives us a lot of hope. Make sure to let us know how the ultrasound goes!!


----------



## star25

What dpo are you now noele?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am 5dpo today. No signs of anything except I've had a bad back ache on my lower right side for 3 days now. Not sure if it's because I'm sleeping on it wrong if it is my bed or what... Last night I had the WORST baby dream ever... I had a dream I got a bfp and it felt so real and seemed like my dream lasted forever. I was so excited then I woke up :-( I've had baby/bfp dreams before and they never get easier for me. I hate waking up to reality. The night before last I had another baby dream hut that one was different lol it was about a zombie apocalypse and someone abandoned there baby in it's stroller so I rescued it and took care of it. But I knew that one was a dream as I was dreaming. I just hate the ones that feel so real. Sorry had to vent about my stupid brain!! 

Hoping you ladies have a great weekend!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Aww Noele hope it's your subconcious telling you there is a baby in the making. Lol tmi, but I seem to have sex dreams when I'm pregnant.


----------



## star25

I have those dreams too that feel so real then you wake up disappointed, horrible 
Hope the achy back is a good sign though! 
5dpo already, that seems to have gone quick, wishing you lots and lots of babydust


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I have heard that from other pregnant women as well about the sex dreams lol 

Star- I know it is going by very quickly  I'm happy but really scared how this cycle will turn out... I will be so sad if AF shows. I've done my best not to get my hopes up but it's hard because DH has his hopes really high this cycle and I'm really scared to let him down :-( obviously I have no control over it but I hate giving him the awful news every time AF shows her ugly face. 

Anyone have experience with cysts? I know I have a good chance of having large cysts this cycle since I had 8 large follies and after DH and I bd this morning I got a TERRIBLE shooting pain up my vagina (sorry tmi) it lasted for 5 mins straight and almost brought tears to my eyes. You think that could be caused by a cyst?

Also, does anyone have experience with Metformin? I've been taking to for almost 30 days now and never had side effects until last week and this week and just have a few questions about it... 

Thanks ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## star25

Hi Ive had a cyst in the past but just have sharp pains in the side,they were bad though and sudden like an electric shock, 1 bad one made my whole body jump and even dh jumped coz I did so bad! 
It could be a cyst or a pregnancy symptom?
Sorry I cant help with the metformin, what side effects are you having?


----------



## Noele0002

Hi Star! The pain I had wasn't located to one side or the other just centralized and it was a very sharp pain but not enough to make me jump just curl up in a ball because it hurt so bad. I hope it's not a cyst but I won't be surprised if it is. 

The Metformin was fine the first couple weeks I took it but now I'm not sure. Twice after eating something it made me feel like I had the flu. Felt like I was going to throw up and have the runs at the same time. But never actually happened. The first was the morning of my estimated ovulation after I ate cinnamon rolls for breakfast. The second time was this last Saturday after eating at a pizza place... I can understand greasy pizza making me sick because I've read that people taking Metformin should avoid greasy foods but the cinnamon roll I had was just baked in the oven so I don't know why that upset my stomach so bad. Just seems like my stomach is getting more and more sensitive and I wasn't sure if it was from the Metformin or not. 

But on the plus side I think the Metformin is working... I lost eight lbs in the first two weeks. I haven't lost any since but I was happy about  I don't know if you ladies remember but awhile ago I was trying to lose weight and as of last week I am officially down 31lbs. It took me almost a year to do it but I am pretty happy.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Way to go on the weight loss. Hopefully this is it for you and the metformin gets you your BFP!


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks Cntrygrl! I am excited for you to get your scan on Friday! Would they be able to tell that early if you had twins? ;-)


----------



## cntrygrl

If there are two separate sacs I would think so, but if it's identical twins I don't think they'd be able to tell.


----------



## star25

Thats great news about the weight loss noele, I'm sure you will get your bfp soon with the metformin :)
Looking forward to Friday cntrygrl!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Thank You. I'm hoping I don't have to cancel due to the weather. We're supposed to get another snow storm starting tomorrow. We are telling my brothers his sister, and my dad on Friday after the ultrasound.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Hope the storm doesnt get in the way of you seeing your little bean  

AFM- This tww is killing me lol 9dpo and I couldn't help but poas today. Of course it was a bfn but I still had to test... My temps have NEVER been this high before. With the dip yesterday and the spike/rise today... I was just wishful thinking but I suppose it could be too early to show a bfp yet! 

Cntrygrl- how many dpo did you get your bfp? Did you have any negatives before your bfp? I know you had the trigger too. Sorry if you've already shared this. I can't remember. Thanks


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I never got a completely negative test. I still had a faint line on 1/31. So that was 9dpo then the line just got darker after that. By that monday I had a definite dark positive so that would be 12dpo. Days 10 & 11 weren't any squinters either. Good Luck!


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks Cntrygrl!


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Lol you've exceeded your private message storage limit. Glad it got there safely. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Danni-- Lol you've exceeded your private message storage limit. Glad it got there safely. Good Luck!!!!

Yeah I got an email about it. I deleted them all lol. Thank you so much!


----------



## star25

Good luck noele, will you keep testing?

Hope all goes well tomoro cntrygrl :)


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Yes I will probably test tomorrow morning which will be 11dpo. I have started my normal pre-AF back pain though so we will see.. Your appointment is coming up


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I had the AF backache even after finding out I was pregnant.


----------



## star25

I dreamt last night you got your bfp noele, hope it comes true, yes ny appointment is Mon and it cant come quick enough! Nothing really will happen and I'll just have to wait for another appointment further away
Look forward to your update cntrygrl and a scan pic?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- good to know. I still can't shake the feeling that I'm out though. Super excited for an update from you 

Star- I know your first appointment won't cover much but at least you are one step closer  And crazy about your dream... Hopefully it is true  I didn't test today because I decided that if my temp dropped I wouldn't test. And it dropped a little bit today. If it goes back up tomorrow I will test for sure. I am expecting AF sometime between tomorrow and Monday. 

Happy Valentine's Day ladies! Hope you all have a romantic evening with your hubbys!


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy Valentine's Day x Two. We are having TWINS!


----------



## Noele0002

Wow Cntrygrl that is incredible news! So happy for you!


----------



## star25

OMG cntrygrl, I am so excited for you! reading your post just made my day :)))
What was your reaction when they told you?!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star--I was kind of surprised, but not really with how high my beta numbers have been. They seem to be doing well average beta for this stage is 5079 and mine is at 6773. Some good healthy growers.

I want to say thank you ladies for being a part of this journey with me. I hope all of you will be getting your BFP's soon.


----------



## star25

its been exciting being part of this with you, it was about time someone on this thread got a bfp and hopefully we will be right behind you :)


----------



## star25

Forgot to ask cntrygrl, is it 2 seperate sacs or are they identical?


----------



## cntrygrl

There are two separate sacs. Baby B is camera shy unlike Baby A. It was an amazing feeling seeing Baby . I was so scared that there wouldn't be any sacs. We have another appointment on Thursday. Hopefully we'll be able to see little flickers of heartbeats.


----------



## cntrygrl

First pic is Baby A second is of Baby B.
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-16 09.16.24-1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2









2014-02-16 09.16.48.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## star25

Beautiful photos, look forward to Thursdays update :)

Noele, how is your cycle going?


----------



## Noele0002

Beautiful pictures Cntrygrl!!

Star- AF showed today. I just knew AF was coming so I wasn't surprised. I have my CD 3 scan to check for cysts and whatever else and then from that we will decide where to go from there... Either (probably) birth control pills this cycle or try again and hopefully use the trigger. I will update and let you know after my scan. 

I'm waiting to hear how your appointment goes today!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Good Luck with your appointment.


----------



## star25

Hi ,sorry af came noele, so your next appointment is day 3 ?

Appointment went well, had to sign some paperwork to apply for the funding which will take 6 weeks to go through then ivf starts within 3 months after that, so a bit more waiting but not as much as I thought
Also got to choose a clinic out of about 6 and the 1 I wanted was on there called complete fertility clinic, when I said that 1 my specialist said he works there 1 day a week so I'm pleased with that too
Go bk in 6 weeks to sign some more paperwork and in the meantime do some more routine bloods like hiv etc, we both have them to do
The S.A. Dh done a few weeks was all good, didnt get exact numbers but he said all were good anyway
Cant wait to get started!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Good Luck with the IVF at least it's not as long of a wait as you had originally thought. You should be pregnant in no time :)


----------



## star25

I hope so cntrygrl! :)


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Yes tomorrow I go in for my CD 3 scan. I'm glad you don't have to wait as long as you thought  I'm very excited for you!!!


----------



## star25

How did your scan go noele?


----------



## Dannixo

Tested today and bfn like expected. Waiting for AF now. I'm so beyond blessed and thankful that Cntrygrl donated menopur to us so we will be calling the fs on cd 1 and getting back to treatments! I'm super stoaked. The break for natural cycles was nice but now I can have hope again. Please work this time!


----------



## star25

Good luck Danni, hope cntrygrls babydust has been passed onto you!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I think the scan went good but I haven't heard from the doctor yet. We only saw a couple small follicles left over and only one measured 1cm. Not sure if that is bad or not... The tech who did my ultrasound wasn't very talkative or friendly. It was 6:30pm so I am assuming she was ready to go home. I'm just waiting to hear back from my doctor... I'm just PRAYING we don't have to sit this cycle out... 

Dannixo- Glad you are back to ttc!! Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!!


----------



## Dannixo

Well ladies the :witch: arrived today like expected. I called the fs and he wants me in tomorrow for a cd 2 baseline ultrasound and then we'll have a consult to see our next steps. It was nice to have a break with two natural cycles but I'm so ready to get back to treatments. If all goes well I should be doing 10 shots of menopur. Wish me luck tomorrow.


----------



## star25

Cntrygrl, so sorry to read about baby B, sending you hugs, so glad all is well with baby A xx

Hopefully you wont Have to wait noele, I hate it when they dont tell you much and you have to wait to see Dr, they dont realize how every little detail is important to us and probably think we wont understand what theyre looking at but we're experts in all this!


----------



## Dannixo

Cntrygrl- I'm so sorry to hear about baby b! But I am very happy baby a is looking strong! Good luck dear! You are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank you Ladies 

Danni-- Good Luck with your appointment.

Star & Noele How are you two doing?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- So sorry about baby b!! Sending you hugs and positive thoughts!! 

Dannixo- Good luck at your appointment today. Hoping you get good news and have a good plan for this cycle!!

AFM- Still have not heard anything back from my doctor... I am CD 5 today and still haven't started any meds or BCP... So frustrated because I feel like the time is ticking and I want to know what I am supposed to do!! I am going to call in a few hour if I don't hear anything. 

I will update when I find something out... 

Star- How are you doing?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Cd 2 ultrasound went well. The doctor didn't find anything to bad with my ovaries. He said we can go ahead and start treatment again! I start taking 75 units of menopur Saturday-Tuesday (cd 3-6) then 150 units Wednesday (cd 7) and I go back in for bloodwork and an ultrasound Thursday (cd 8). To see how I'm responding and go from there.


----------



## star25

Cntrygrl, im ok thank u, just waiting really, last time it was my first cycle off Clomid I had a 54 day cycle so dont know when to expect af, CD17 today, have bd last 2 days as had the odd ovary twinge but not really trying

Noele, have you heard anything yet? hope you dont have to wait too much longer, it's so frustrating!

Danni, good luck with this cycle, glad your back on ttc :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- I'm surprised they don't monitor you more closely with bloodwork and ultrasounds. This way they can check your levels and change your dosage accordingly. Will you be using a trigger shot as well?


----------



## Noele0002

Well I finally heard back from my doctor... I am sitting this cycle out because I have a cyst that measures 12mm and I guess they want it under 10mm but no birth control pills so I am happy about that. Going to just try natural this cycle with Preseed and opks. 

Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## star25

At least no birth control noele, do you know what you hope to do next cycle? 
We're on natural cycles together :)


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Danni-- I'm surprised they don't monitor you more closely with bloodwork and ultrasounds. This way they can check your levels and change your dosage accordingly. Will you be using a trigger shot as well?

Yes I'll be doing the trigger shot. No iui though as we don't need to. They are monitoring me more than before.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Next cycle we will try almost the same thing as last cycle. Letrozole but only the normal 5 day course instead of 10. I am not sure what the dose will be yet... Then CD 12 ultrasound and do the hCG trigger shot when I get at least one follie 18mm or larger. If I overstim next time again I am going to ask if we can still go through with the trigger shot... I don't want to keep wasting cycles and I've read so many times that people will still trigger with multiple follies... We will see! What CD are your on? 

Dannixo- Good luck with your scan on Thursday


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I still triggered with 12 follies ranging from 20mm-9mm. We did IUI granted DH's count was only 9.5 mil after washing. (A lot of stress going on at work) it's never been that low. We have one healthy little bean growing.


----------



## star25

Hi, I'm CD20 today, few ovary twinges going on since day 15 so not sure if ovulated or not, I dont really hold out any hope on a natural cycle as its been too long, just looking forward to ivf and reading up on it alot so I know what to expect a bit more

What CD are you on?


----------



## Noele0002

Hi ladies! Hope you are all doing well. My week has been crazy busy with both jobs!! I am CD 10 today. Negative opk. I normally ovulate around CD 17 as of lately. Nothing interesting going on here. Probably going to bd every other day starting today. 

Cntrygrl- So when is the next time you get to go in for a ultrasound? How is it going so far?

Star- Hopefully those pains mean you are now in your tww  When is your next appointment for IVF? I know you said you have to go back in to sign paper work. I'm really excited for you!

Dannixo- Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Next ultrasound is tomorrow. So far so good. No morning sickness. I felt nauseous a few times, but realized I hadn't eaten yet.


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you are all doing well. My week has been crazy busy with both jobs!! I am CD 10 today. Negative opk. I normally ovulate around CD 17 as of lately. Nothing interesting going on here. Probably going to bd every other day starting today.
> 
> Cntrygrl- So when is the next time you get to go in for a ultrasound? How is it going so far?
> 
> Star- Hopefully those pains mean you are now in your tww  When is your next appointment for IVF? I know you said you have to go back in to sign paper work. I'm really excited for you!
> 
> Dannixo- Where are you at in your cycle?

I am on cd 7. I have to do a double dose two vials tonight and then cd 8 ultrasound tomorrow to check on follicle size.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl & Dannixo- Good luck at your ultrasounds today!! I will be waiting for an update


----------



## cntrygrl

Everything is going well. We got to hear babies heartbeat briefly. I have 1 more week with the specialist and then I graduate to an OBGYN. That appointment is booked for March 14th. Here is the little blueberry. My ovaries are still the size of plums though.
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. Well I had my cd 8 ultrasound today and it went horrible! :( we had a bunch of tiny follicles on both sides. The largest at 9 on my left "bad" side and a 5 on my right. My lining was only at 5 mm. They also found a huge 26 mm endometrial. I had to go get blood drawn to check my estrogen levels. I'll have the results tomorrow but had to up the dose again to 2 vials tonight and if my estrogens under 200 I'll be up to 3-4 vials by the weekend. Way more than we expected and we may not have enough medicine now.. Just a horrible day all around. I'll update tomorrow when the doctor calls.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Everything is going well. We got to hear babies heartbeat briefly. I have 1 more week with the specialist and then I graduate to an OBGYN. That appointment is booked for March 14th. Here is the little blueberry. My ovaries are still the size of plums though.

Aww how cute! I am so happy for you!


----------



## star25

cntrygrl that's great news for you and your little blueberry :) my sister is just under 9 weeks and she found the hearbeat the other day and has a recording of it on her phone, so cute

Noele, I go back 31st march to sign paperwork as that's when the funded should be granted by, then first ivf appointment will be within 3 months so either april, may or june, the sooner the better, hope you get your positive opk this week, when is your next appointment?

Danni, hope this cycle gets better for you, have you had the blood test results yet?

IM CD24 today and nothing going on really, just waiting to see any signs of AF to see if ovulated really


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- So happy for you  Love the picture!!

Star- Yes hopefully it goes by fast for you! Who knows maybe you will see your BFP before you even get to IVF... It's possible and I have definitely heard of it happening  Sending you lots of babydust!

Dannixo- So sorry to hear the scan did not go so great :-( Isn't it still pretty early yet? Doesn't the 9mm still have a lot of time to grow? I thought I read somewhere that they can grow 1-2mm a day? Maybe I'm wrong though. Either way, I am sending you hugs and babydust!! Hopefully those follies will keep growing for you! Let us know when you get your results back.


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Cntrygrl- So happy for you  Love the picture!!
> 
> Star- Yes hopefully it goes by fast for you! Who knows maybe you will see your BFP before you even get to IVF... It's possible and I have definitely heard of it happening  Sending you lots of babydust!
> 
> Dannixo- So sorry to hear the scan did not go so great :-( Isn't it still pretty early yet? Doesn't the 9mm still have a lot of time to grow? I thought I read somewhere that they can grow 1-2mm a day? Maybe I'm wrong though. Either way, I am sending you hugs and babydust!! Hopefully those follies will keep growing for you! Let us know when you get your results back.

The 9mm is on my left side with no tube so it does not matter. It's not early because I am doing a pure menopur cycle. No pills just shots.


----------



## Dannixo

The doctor called and my estrogen was only at 146. They wanted to see 200. So I have to take 2 vials of menopur tonight, Saturday and Sunday and go back in for an ultrasound and blood draw at 9 am Monday. I want to thank everyone for there kind words and thoughts. I am praying and sending :dust: to everyone for there sticky baby :)


----------



## star25

Sending you babydust Danni and thank u for your support too :) 
We have to get our bfps soon, we've been patient enough now!


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone?
I'm CD26 today, thought my boobs had started hurting but not sure so will see tomoro, if they are then it's a good sign for a normal length cycle

Noele, have you had your positive opk yet? 

Cntrygrl, how are you feeling?

Danni, good luck for tomoro :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I'm a little nauseous on and off, but over all pretty good. Good Luck this cycle :o)


----------



## star25

thank you cntrygrl :)

my boobs do hurt today so even though that always means AF at least it won't be 54 days like last time I came off the clomid
I have given up caffeine completely so wonder if that's helped, it can't hurt so i'll see what happens next month. Also cut out a lot of sugar (as had this in tea and coffee!) what with that and no alcohol my cycles should improve a little bit!

how is everyone else today?


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Hoping your ultrasound went good today  Update us when you can!

Star- I am CD 15 today and no positive opk yet. They actually are all looking the same? It's weird but hopefully they will get darker soon. I'm thinking I will ovulate closer to CD 17-20 since I am not on meds this cycle. We will see. Lol And I am glad it is looking like you will have a normal length cycle this month!! Hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## Dannixo

After all the money spent oop, all the shots injected, the bloodwork, the 45 min drive to and from the fs my fucking cycle gets cancelled! Sorry for the bad post but this was it for us. We can't afford to do any more treatments. I had only two eggs on my right ovary and they were a 7 and 11. My left had an 18 but it won't release since I have no left tube. I can't stop crying. I'm so hurt and numb. I'll never be a mother now. End of the road for us.


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Danni :hugs:


----------



## star25

So sorry Danni, we understand how frustrating and upsetting this all is, it's so hard when you pin your hopes on something working 
Sending you hugs


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- I am really sorry to hear this :-(


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- I forgot to ask were you seeing a Specialist or just a regular doctor?


----------



## Dannixo

I was seeing a fertility specialist.


----------



## cntrygrl

That's crappy. I would've thought they'd have monitored you more closely so that they could change your meds earlier if nothing was happening. That's why I was monitored every other day with blood work and ultrasound. If they needed to lower or increase my meds they would just call me with the protocol for that night. Are there any other specialist in your area?


----------



## star25

Have you had your positive opk noele?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! Sorry I've been so quite, been a rough week. I do however have good news. I found a woman willing to sell me 2 boxes of menopur for a good price. So we will try 1 more pure menopur cycle and praying I ovulate on the right ovary this time. I usually alternate every other month. So just waiting for AF to arrive around the 19th and then it's back to a crazy cycle of 45 min drives to the fs, bloodwork and ultrasounds.


----------



## star25

Thats good news danni, hoping you ovulate from the right side and get your bfp this cycle, the traveling does make it harder, when I start ivf each way I will be doing a 30 min drive, 30 minute ferry then 10 minute taxi, be easier to stay there!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I got my positive opk this morning. Although, I also had a big temp rise which would indicate ovulation as yesterday... So who knows lol. Ovulation either happened yesterday, today, or tomorrow... Haha it is such a hard thing to pinpoint! I am happy to almost be in the tww again 

Dannixo- That is good news and glad to hear you get to try another month


----------



## star25

Thats good news noele, good luck in this 2ww :)

I'm CD31 today, boobs still hurt but no af pain yet, no doubt it will show in the next few days!


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone?

I tested today and it looks like a negative or possibly an evap but not a bfp
Only tested as boobs still hurt,7 days now but still no period pain like I would normally have by now
Hoping just tested too early!


----------



## star25

Period pain has now started so spoke too soon!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry to hear the witch arrived :-( but at least you had a shorter cycle instead of a 50 something day cycle. My tww is good. Not paying attention at all. Lol and dh and I only bd twice before ovulation (during the prime days) so not too hopeful for this cycle especially since we didn't take any meds. 

AFM- am 5dpo and this is my 5th in a row having positive opks... What the heck is going on??? Last cycle I had 4 days of positive opks. This cycle all of these positive opks came after suspected ovulation... Is it really detecting left over lh surge? Or are my tests faulty? I bought the dollar store brand and I bought 12 of them... They all come individually packaged. So weird. I used my last one today. Do I go buy a few more? I like to always test until I get negatives. I dont think I will be using the dollar store brand next cycle. Any other brand you ladies like to use?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I read your post wrong.. so AF has not shown yet?


----------



## star25

Hi, lol no af hasnt shown her ugly face yet, having the odd twinge but nothing yet just quite a bit of cm, I think it might be weds as looks like my boobs are going for the hurting for 10 days!


----------



## star25

I'm not sure on the opks noele, sounds strange, I would try a different brand and see what happens next cycle, what dpo are you?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am 5dpo. I think I will buy a few more of the same brand of opks and keep testing just to see what happens. Then next cycle I will just buy a different brand. 

Well glad AF hasn't arrived after all. Will you take a test again if AF stays away? Why do you think you had an evap on your last test? I've never had an evap so I don't know what they look like?!


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- How are you doing? Where are you at in your cycle?

Cntrygrl- when do you go in for your next ultrasound? How are you feeling?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I have an appointment Friday with the OBGYN. I'm not sure when they'll do another ultrasound now that I graduated from the Specialist. Last Thursday's baby is look more human and heartrate was at 174.


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Dannixo- How are you doing? Where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> Cntrygrl- when do you go in for your next ultrasound? How are you feeling?

My cycle was cancelled last Monday.


----------



## star25

WatThats good cntrygrl, glad youre feeling well

Noele, it was just a really faint line but no colour but was only a squinter anyway, they ate the cheapest tests 20p a test lol and really skinny and rubbish from Amazon, I know I'm out but my sister who just got her bfp didnt test positive until she was 2 weeks late and she always has a 28 day cycle and was testing for ages so could be hope but I highly doubt it! 

Hope the 2ww goes quick for you :)


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- I know your cycle was cancelled I just thought you mentioned something about getting more meds from someone and doing another round. I couldn't remember where you were at in your cycle. 

Cntrygrl- Glad to hear baby and you are doing good  Has it totally set in yet? When the day comes for my bfp I don't think I will believe it until I feel labor pains lol 

Star- That would drive me crazy if I had a evap... I'd turn into a pee stick junkie ;-) I think I may have gotten something similar along time ago on one of my internet cheapies. It was like ssn indent where I would imagine the line to be. I thought I was going crazy and just wanted to see a line so badly that I imagined one. Lol


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Dannixo- I know your cycle was cancelled I just thought you mentioned something about getting more meds from someone and doing another round. I couldn't remember where you were at in your cycle.
> 
> Cntrygrl- Glad to hear baby and you are doing good  Has it totally set in yet? When the day comes for my bfp I don't think I will believe it until I feel labor pains lol
> 
> Star- That would drive me crazy if I had a evap... I'd turn into a pee stick junkie ;-) I think I may have gotten something similar along time ago on one of my internet cheapies. It was like ssn indent where I would imagine the line to be. I thought I was going crazy and just wanted to see a line so badly that I imagined one. Lol

Yeah I did. I'm currently 6 dpo


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I don't think it will set in til I actually have a belly and feel movement. I haven't felt horrible and MS hasn't been bad I think I've thrown up maybe 2-3 times in the almost 9 weeks. So I still don't really feel pregnant. It was nice having the weekly scans to put my mind at ease. I'm going to miss those.


----------



## star25

Looks like af on way, dtd and looks like it's about to start :(


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry to hear that... I'm still holding out hope for you until AF shows in full swing!! Sending you hugs and babydust!

Dannixo- We are only 1 day apart in our cycles! I am 6dpo today. 

AFM- 6dpo today and still getting positive opks. That's 6 days in a row. I even tested with a new test this morning. I think my body just has no idea what it's doing lol but I am pretty certain that I already ovulated based on my charts. Even though I've had lots of different kinds of cm over the last week. So weird!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Your signature says trigger. Is this a natural cycle or a trigger shot cycle for you?


----------



## star25

Thank you noele :) sending you lots of luck


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- This is my natural cycle. I forgot to delete that from last cycle. Thanks for the reminder  I will update it right now!


----------



## star25

Af is still playing games, still a no show, had some cramps in night, boobs hurt less today so will be here at some point, just wish it would hurry up!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry to hear AF is playing tricks on you!! Oh and speaking of evaps... I think I had one yesterday lol So when I took an opk yesterday morning and saw that it was positive again I decided to test with a dollar store hpt just being I was going crazy with 6 positive opks lop anyways it was a bfn of course but then when I got home from work (exactly 12 hours later) I went to through away the opk and hpt (I was in a rush that morning and left them on the counter) I noticed the hpt had a super faint second line. It was so faint I couldn't tell whether it was gray or purple... Evaps are gray right? Well anyways I know it was an evap because it was 12 hours after and they say you can't read the results after the first 10mins. And I was only 6dpo so too early anyways. I just thought that was funny since you were just talking about evaps! On the plus side, I finally had a negative opk today  

I hope your AF figures out what it wants to do soon. It's no fun to just sit around and wait!!


----------



## star25

Ooh hope u see the real thing soon, I always look at tests after 10 mins and theres always the indent line, so annoying!
I think af will be tomoro, dont know why as no af pain yet just got that feeling


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Ooh hope u see the real thing soon, I always look at tests after 10 mins and theres always the indent line, so annoying!
> I think af will be tomoro, dont know why as no af pain yet just got that feeling

How many dpo are you?


----------



## star25

Hi I'm not sure as didnt track ovulation, I had a lot of white cm on CD24 which I always get after ovulation so think it was probably day 23 at the latest but could have been earlier and I'm CD36 today,boobs started hurting CD27
Seeing a bfn is so horrible though I'd rather wait and see af after getting one on CD 31


----------



## star25

Af is definitely here now, so glad I didnt test again, just sat with hot water bottle and cup of tea trying to get over night shift :(
Hope youre all well?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry to hear AF showed. At least your cycle wasn't super long. Sending you hugs!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- So sorry AF got you.When is your next meeting with the Dr's for IVF?


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies
Cntrygrl, it's 31st march then first appointment at ivf clinic will be within 3 months, ive got 2 weeks off work start of may so that would be a good time 
Would have been lucky to get a bfp before ivf but at least ive got something to so
For


----------



## cntrygrl

Hoping it all works out for you Star :hugs:

Danni-- How is the new round of meds going?


----------



## Noele0002

Well fertilityfriend changed my ovulation date from CD 17 to CD 22... I have no idea. I have the hardest time pinpointing ovulation no matter what. I guess we will have a better idea when AF arrives. If I ovulated CD 22 then I am for sure out because DH and I have not bd since CD 17. We've been so busy and exhausted... No pre AF symptoms yet! Nothing else going on. Hoping you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> Hoping it all works out for you Star :hugs:
> 
> Danni-- How is the new round of meds going?

I haven't started a new round yet. On cd 10 today just waiting for af so I can call the fs for my baseline.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. I am out. The :witch: arrived this morning, which I figured since the cycle was cancelled. Since it's a weekend my fs office is closed so have to call first thing Monday morning and get in for a baseline ultrasound and go from there.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Let us know what your plan will be this cycle  I will have my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Star- How are you doing?

AFM- Fertilityfriend changed my ovulation date back to CD 17. Today is CD 29/12dpo. I am expecting AF tomorrow or Wednesday. No pre-af symptoms yet but I'm sure they will come.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. Had my cd 3 ultrasound today and of course bad news again... I just can't get a break... I have 2 massive cysts the size of a baseball on my left ovary so we have another cancelled cycle and have to sit this month out. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## haleiwamama

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies. Had my cd 3 ultrasound today and of course bad news again... I just can't get a break... I have 2 massive cysts the size of a baseball on my left ovary so we have another cancelled cycle and have to sit this month out. Good luck to everyone else!

Dannixo, could you maybe change to injectables?

Im on my 3rd round of Clomid, currently 5 dpo... but I dont have high hopes.... next cycle I'll try Gonal-F...


----------



## Dannixo

haleiwamama said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Had my cd 3 ultrasound today and of course bad news again... I just can't get a break... I have 2 massive cysts the size of a baseball on my left ovary so we have another cancelled cycle and have to sit this month out. Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> Dannixo, could you maybe change to injectables?
> 
> Im on my 3rd round of Clomid, currently 5 dpo... but I dont have high hopes.... next cycle I'll try Gonal-F...Click to expand...

I'm on injections... 4th round and nothing. That's why I got these cysts. My last cycle got cancelled.


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Yeah Unfortunately that's one of the horrible side effects of the injectables. My ovaries are still the size of plums currently. Just be careful when twisting, turning, or sitting up to quickly. I've "pinched" mine quite a few times and it's a horribly unpleasant feeling.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Sorry to hear this :-( if they are that big of cysts do they need to be removed or will they go away in their own? I'm sorry you keep getting bad news. I really hope you catch your break soon!! I will be thinking about you and sending you prayers!! Did your RE say to come back next CD 3 of your next cycle?

AFM- If AF doesn't show today I know she will be here bright and early tomorrow morning. My temp dropped today and woke up with lower back pain and acne (my typical pre AF symptoms) In just glad to start a new cycle. It's torture having to sit out so many cycles. 

Oh and if AF arrives tomorrow morning like I suspect than that will make it another 30 day cycle (same as last cycle). I ovulated on CD 17 this cycle (same as last cycle) I don't remember ever having two consistent cycles/similar cycles back to back... Do you ladies think that could be the Metformin regulating my cycles? It might be too early to tell but that would be amazing if my cycles were a bit more regular... 

Anyways, I hope you are all doing well!!!


----------



## star25

Sounds like your cycles are regulating noele, probably due to the metformin, I'm still sending you positive thoughts for this cycle, whats your next plan if af does show? 

Sorry about the cysts Danni, like noele said, I hope you get your break soon 

Cntrygl, hoe many weeks are you now? Hope youre feeling ok? 

Hal, welcome and good luck, how many cycles of Clomid do you have? 

I'm on CD5 so nothing happening here!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- When AF shows (prob tomorrow) then I will take Letrozole again but on a 5 day course (probably days 3-7) but I am not sure of the dose... Either 2.5mg or 5mg. Then go in for a CD 12 scan and once I have a follie measuring 18mm then we will do the hCG trigger shot. So I am just praying that I don't overstim this cycle and that my lining is good. I think I am going to try drinking red raspberry leaf tea as I heard that helps thicken your lining.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I'm 10 weeks tomorrow. A quarter of the way there.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I am so excited you are a quarter of the way there  Have you made the big announcement to friends and family yet? 

Speaking of pregnancy announcements... I had a dream last night that one of my best friends told me she was pregnant with her third and my cousin told me she was pregnant with her fourth... Such a weird dream! Now I'm curious if either one of them are indeed pregnant! Lol 

AFM- AF is definitely on it's way. I can kind of feel it coming but not here yet. I normally wake up to AF but hasn't shown yet... I hate waiting. I really hope it arrives today so I can make a call to my doctor!


----------



## star25

The waiting game is the worst noele, still keeping everything crossed for you 

Cntrygrl, that seems to have gone so quick, whens your next scan?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- We've told family and close friends, but haven't made the big Facebook announcement. I'm not going to until after our appointment on April 11th.

Star-- My next scan isn't until I'm around 19 weeks and that will be the gender scan. I'm hoping maybe I can get it a little before.


----------



## Noele0002

AF ended up showing up which is a good thing because I'd rather not wait around for it. Already called my doctor. Taking Letrozole again. Doing a CD 13 scan on Monday the 31st since CD 12 is on a Sunday. Then hopefully getting the trigger shot as long as everything goes good at the scan... Fingers crossed!! 

A few new things I am trying this cycle...

When AF is done I am going to drink 1-3 cups of red raspberry leaf tea. I've heard great things and apparently it strengthens and tones your uterus and can possibly help with thickening lining. I've read good and bad things about it and most of what I read were good things so I want to give it a try. Might as well right? I am only going to drink it until ovulation though then I will be stopping because some people think it could affect implantation and I don't want to risk it. 

Another thing... I've been reading and web surfing a lot today and decided I am going to try a Chiropractor and Acupuncture for fertility. I have a consultation and first chiropractic session tomorrow evening. We will discuss acupuncture but I will not be immediately jumping into that because I am assuming it is a bit expensive. I'm just at a point where I want to try everything I can.I so iincredibly tired of waiting for a bfp. I want to give it my all from here on out because I think we only have 2-5 more cycles with my doctor before he refers us for IVF and we can't afford that for at least a couple years of saving... I feel like we are approaching the end of our road soon and I want to know that I at least tried everything I could for now. Dh even wants me to order him some kind of fertility vitamins for men because he is at the same point as me with wanting to do as much as possible to help. 

Anyways, I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- What about trying your meds with IUI? My DH didn't have any SA issues except for this last time. I was afraid that we had gone through all the shots and testing for nothing. His SA was only 9.5 mil after washing due to stress at work. I would look into IUI before jumping to IVF.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I am going to ask my doctor if he would consider doing at least one IUI before sending us to a specialist. He at one point said we would try it then when he had DH do another SA and the results were good he said we didn't need it. I am going to beg him to at least try one IUI. Did your insurance cover IUI? Mine doesn't cover anything but I am wondering how much IUIs cost.. I don't even have a clue.


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Cntrygrl- I am going to ask my doctor if he would consider doing at least one IUI before sending us to a specialist. He at one point said we would try it then when he had DH do another SA and the results were good he said we didn't need it. I am going to beg him to at least try one IUI. Did your insurance cover IUI? Mine doesn't cover anything but I am wondering how much IUIs cost.. I don't even have a clue.

My insurance does not cover iui and I paid $300


----------



## star25

Sorry af came noele, sounds like you have a good plan in action, it always makes me feel Better when I do all I can, although for me that mainly means vitamins and giving up all alcohol, caffeine and cutting down in sugar
Ive heard good things about acupuncture too so hopefully it will help you If you do it
Have you talked to dh about doing iui?
The reason we didnt do it is because it isn't funded and would have to pay £1000 for it or go straight to the ivf 
Feels good now I know in a few months I could have a good chance of being pregnant, although really im
Not so positive and keep thinking it will go wrong at every step!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- My insurance did cover the IUI. Unfortunately the IUI's with the regular OBGYN didn't work. I have to say the Specialists are very thorough. There are so many tests that you forget to ask the OBGYN. It could be something like having hostile cervical mucus. The IUI bypasses all of that and gives more sperm a fighting chance.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- 300$ is a lot but not nearly as bad as I thought... I was thinking/guessing it would cost around 1000$+ but every hospital and state is different. 

Star- We are considering it but my obgyn said we didn't need it and he didn't think it would be beneficial for us compared to the cost. I'm not sure... I guess I am just going to pray that one of these coming cycles with the trigger shot will be enough lol 

Cntrygrl- I definitely think I would feel beeter with a specialist but it's the cost that freaks me out. Everything has to be paid up front from what I hear. At least with my obgyn everything (except meds) are just billed to me and I can pay them off at a comfortable pace. But IUI is definitely cheaper than IVF so maybe I could at least afford that with a specialist... I still want to give the trigger shot a chance with my obgyn. Now that I know I may not have been ovulatsting every cycle due to PCOS I am really hoping the trigger shot will help with that!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I think it depends on the Specialist or where you go to. I would look up the local fertility clinics in your area. A lot of places have payment plans and things like that. My clinic had even told me about an IVF trial they were doing that I would pay $400 and everything else was free. The trial was where they froze you embryo's and then put them back in at a later date. They wanted more practice with it since they were mainly a fresh cycle transfer clinic.


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks Cntrygrl! I guess I still have a lot of research to do but I have searched most well known clinics in my state and most say on their websites that payment is due in full prior to appointment but I still want to actually talk to clinics and see what their payment options are. Do all fertility clinics require a referral before having a consultation? I want to keep working with my obgyn but I also want to get on a waiting list to see s specialist since I know sometimes there is quite a wait.


----------



## cntrygrl

I actually don't know about the referral. My doctor after the 6 rounds of Clomid and 3 failed IUI's basically said we needed to see a specialist.


----------



## Dannixo

I also didn't need a referral


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies!! How is everyone doing? 

Star- I bet you are getting excited about your upcoming appointment


----------



## haleiwamama

Noele0002 said:


> Good morning ladies!! How is everyone doing?
> 
> Star- I bet you are getting excited about your upcoming appointment

Does Clomid make you guys super emotional or is it just me? Had a huge breakdown yesterday... my eyes are still swollen... I dont think I can do this anymore.. Im gonna have to move on to other methods or back to natural...


----------



## cntrygrl

The only time I was emotional was the short time they had me on BCP so I could have my hysteroscopy/polypectomy done. I think it reacts with everyone differently though.


----------



## Noele0002

For me it's just the whole process of infertility and ttc that makes me emotional. Sometimes I get emotional on meds and sometimes not. Sometimes I get emotional on natural cycles and sometimes not. Every person is different and reacts different to meds. Sorry to hear you are having a hard time and I hope things get better for you!


----------



## star25

It made me a bit emotional at times but not too bad, more like
get angry or upset about things that normally wouldnt bother me

I'm CD13 so still not alot going on, I am looking forward to my appointment but it had been postponed for a week to the 7th April now :( 

For some good news for once though we have sold our house and on the same day had an offer accepted on a new house, its an older house so bigger with alot of character, it's 400yards to the beach and backs on to a big park and playground, all I need now is some babies to fill it! 
It's been nice to have a good distraction and take my mind off ttc for a bit
im not even trying this cycle, I got straight up the last 2 days we have dtd and didnt even know what CD I was on til I worked it out! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay for selling your house and the offer accepted on the new house. The new house sounds wonderful. I can't wait to see pics of it.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- That's great news about the houses  Glad you have been busy and not stressing over ttc stuff. We all need those breaks once in awhile!


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies :)
The buyers want to exchange contracts in 4-6 weeks so could be moving soon, it does need work but I'm looking forward to the distraction, we saw financial adviser again today to apply for the extra on our mortgage so we've got some money to do the work 
How are things with everyone else?


----------



## haleiwamama

as suspected, took a test this morning (CD13) BFN :/ I expected it already so Im not as bummed as I normally get... I'll be moving on to Gonal-F next cycle..


----------



## cntrygrl

Halei-- Sorry to hear about your BFN. I think you mean 13DPO though. CD is cycle day so if you're CD13 you may not have even ovulated yet. It's also still early.


----------



## haleiwamama

cntrygrl said:


> Halei-- Sorry to hear about your BFN. I think you mean 13DPO though. CD is cycle day so if you're CD13 you may not have even ovulated yet. It's also still early.

Yep, you're right! hehe 13dpo today... it's ok, Im not feeling that down surprisingly... I think I'm getting used to the BFNs unfortunately..


----------



## Dannixo

haleiwamama said:


> as suspected, took a test this morning (CD13) BFN :/ I expected it already so Im not as bummed as I normally get... I'll be moving on to Gonal-F next cycle..

You have only been trying for 3 medicated cycles it looks like so don't give up hope yet. I've been with a fertility specialist for a year and a half now and nothing ever..


----------



## haleiwamama

Dannixo said:


> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> as suspected, took a test this morning (CD13) BFN :/ I expected it already so Im not as bummed as I normally get... I'll be moving on to Gonal-F next cycle..
> 
> You have only been trying for 3 medicated cycles it looks like so don't give up hope yet. I've been with a fertility specialist for a year and a half now and nothing ever..Click to expand...

Thanks for the support Dannixo... Its been over 1 year TTC and 3 medicated cycles... I just feel the clock ticking...if its this hard and Im 31, its only gonna get harder...I just feel my dream slipping away because of my age...


----------



## Dannixo

haleiwamama said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> as suspected, took a test this morning (CD13) BFN :/ I expected it already so Im not as bummed as I normally get... I'll be moving on to Gonal-F next cycle..
> 
> You have only been trying for 3 medicated cycles it looks like so don't give up hope yet. I've been with a fertility specialist for a year and a half now and nothing ever..Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support Dannixo... Its been over 1 year TTC and 3 medicated cycles... I just feel the clock ticking...if its this hard and Im 31, its only gonna get harder...I just feel my dream slipping away because of my age...Click to expand...

Your age don't mean anything as long as you have plenty of good quality eggs. Has your doctor mentioned your eggs?


----------



## haleiwamama

Dannixo said:


> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> as suspected, took a test this morning (CD13) BFN :/ I expected it already so Im not as bummed as I normally get... I'll be moving on to Gonal-F next cycle..
> 
> You have only been trying for 3 medicated cycles it looks like so don't give up hope yet. I've been with a fertility specialist for a year and a half now and nothing ever..Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support Dannixo... Its been over 1 year TTC and 3 medicated cycles... I just feel the clock ticking...if its this hard and Im 31, its only gonna get harder...I just feel my dream slipping away because of my age...Click to expand...
> 
> Your age don't mean anything as long as you have plenty of good quality eggs. Has your doctor mentioned your eggs?Click to expand...

I asked about my reserve but she says I should be ok although I don't think she ever checked... But she also said that me having lots of follies each month -- I have an average of 15 on each ovary but only 1 fully matures normally, so I'm borderline polycystic --is a good sign... according to her I have tons of eggs... it's just strange that this is not happening... I just have this bad feeling in my gut...


----------



## Dannixo

haleiwamama said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> as suspected, took a test this morning (CD13) BFN :/ I expected it already so Im not as bummed as I normally get... I'll be moving on to Gonal-F next cycle..
> 
> You have only been trying for 3 medicated cycles it looks like so don't give up hope yet. I've been with a fertility specialist for a year and a half now and nothing ever..Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support Dannixo... Its been over 1 year TTC and 3 medicated cycles... I just feel the clock ticking...if its this hard and Im 31, its only gonna get harder...I just feel my dream slipping away because of my age...Click to expand...
> 
> Your age don't mean anything as long as you have plenty of good quality eggs. Has your doctor mentioned your eggs?Click to expand...
> 
> I asked about my reserve but she says I should be ok although I don't think she ever checked... But she also said that me having lots of follies each month -- I have an average of 15 on each ovary but only 1 fully matures normally, so I'm borderline polycystic --is a good sign... according to her I have tons of eggs... it's just strange that this is not happening... I just have this bad feeling in my gut...Click to expand...

I know how you feel. I make 7-9 eggs on each medicated cycle and release 4 mature ones every time with a perfect lining and it's not working. We've done 7 clomid cycles, 4 femara, 2 iui's, 4 menoour injections. You'd think it would of worked by now if it was ever going to happen


----------



## haleiwamama

Dannixo said:


> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> as suspected, took a test this morning (CD13) BFN :/ I expected it already so Im not as bummed as I normally get... I'll be moving on to Gonal-F next cycle..
> 
> You have only been trying for 3 medicated cycles it looks like so don't give up hope yet. I've been with a fertility specialist for a year and a half now and nothing ever..Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support Dannixo... Its been over 1 year TTC and 3 medicated cycles... I just feel the clock ticking...if its this hard and Im 31, its only gonna get harder...I just feel my dream slipping away because of my age...Click to expand...
> 
> Your age don't mean anything as long as you have plenty of good quality eggs. Has your doctor mentioned your eggs?Click to expand...
> 
> I asked about my reserve but she says I should be ok although I don't think she ever checked... But she also said that me having lots of follies each month -- I have an average of 15 on each ovary but only 1 fully matures normally, so I'm borderline polycystic --is a good sign... according to her I have tons of eggs... it's just strange that this is not happening... I just have this bad feeling in my gut...Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel. I make 7-9 eggs on each medicated cycle and release 4 mature ones every time with a perfect lining and it's not working. We've done 7 clomid cycles, 4 femara, 2 iui's, 4 menoour injections. You'd think it would of worked by now if it was ever going to happenClick to expand...

Is your DH's sperm analysis good?


----------



## Dannixo

haleiwamama said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> as suspected, took a test this morning (CD13) BFN :/ I expected it already so Im not as bummed as I normally get... I'll be moving on to Gonal-F next cycle..
> 
> You have only been trying for 3 medicated cycles it looks like so don't give up hope yet. I've been with a fertility specialist for a year and a half now and nothing ever..Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support Dannixo... Its been over 1 year TTC and 3 medicated cycles... I just feel the clock ticking...if its this hard and Im 31, its only gonna get harder...I just feel my dream slipping away because of my age...Click to expand...
> 
> Your age don't mean anything as long as you have plenty of good quality eggs. Has your doctor mentioned your eggs?Click to expand...
> 
> I asked about my reserve but she says I should be ok although I don't think she ever checked... But she also said that me having lots of follies each month -- I have an average of 15 on each ovary but only 1 fully matures normally, so I'm borderline polycystic --is a good sign... according to her I have tons of eggs... it's just strange that this is not happening... I just have this bad feeling in my gut...Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel. I make 7-9 eggs on each medicated cycle and release 4 mature ones every time with a perfect lining and it's not working. We've done 7 clomid cycles, 4 femara, 2 iui's, 4 menoour injections. You'd think it would of worked by now if it was ever going to happenClick to expand...
> 
> Is your DH's sperm analysis good?Click to expand...

Yes he was actually above average.


----------



## haleiwamama

What is HSG Chromotubation Endomentrios? Has your doctor given you a reason why this is not happening for you guys?

My DH's SA wasn't stellar but was below average, so that doesn't help either...


----------



## Dannixo

haleiwamama said:


> What is HSG Chromotubation Endomentrios? Has your doctor given you a reason why this is not happening for you guys?
> 
> My DH's SA wasn't stellar but was below average, so that doesn't help either...

An hsg and Chromotubation was done during my surgery for lap and dye. During that surgery they found Endomentrios and removed it which resulted in losing my left tube. My fertility specialist thinks it's an egg mature problem which suposibly the menopur was suppose to be they key for that and after 4 cycles that didn't work either. So it's more than likely ivf for us.


----------



## haleiwamama

Dannixo said:


> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> What is HSG Chromotubation Endomentrios? Has your doctor given you a reason why this is not happening for you guys?
> 
> My DH's SA wasn't stellar but was below average, so that doesn't help either...
> 
> An hsg and Chromotubation was done during my surgery for lap and dye. During that surgery they found Endomentrios and removed it which resulted in losing my left tube. My fertility specialist thinks it's an egg mature problem which suposibly the menopur was suppose to be they key for that and after 4 cycles that didn't work either. So it's more than likely ivf for us.Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation...I had just never heard of that before... it must have been hard losing a tube so young.. but on the bright side you're so young you have several years ahead of you still.. by the time you're my age you could have at 4+ kids! :flower:

so she thinks you're ovulating before your eggs are big enough? How big do your follies get on average? Do you monitor?

I might be moving to IVF too... gonna give IUI a shot but only once... have you discussed IVF with you doc yet?


----------



## Dannixo

haleiwamama said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> What is HSG Chromotubation Endomentrios? Has your doctor given you a reason why this is not happening for you guys?
> 
> My DH's SA wasn't stellar but was below average, so that doesn't help either...
> 
> An hsg and Chromotubation was done during my surgery for lap and dye. During that surgery they found Endomentrios and removed it which resulted in losing my left tube. My fertility specialist thinks it's an egg mature problem which suposibly the menopur was suppose to be they key for that and after 4 cycles that didn't work either. So it's more than likely ivf for us.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the explanation...I had just never heard of that before... it must have been hard losing a tube so young.. but on the bright side you're so young you have several years ahead of you still.. by the time you're my age you could have at 4+ kids! :flower:
> 
> so she thinks you're ovulating before your eggs are big enough? How big do your follies get on average? Do you monitor?
> 
> I might be moving to IVF too... gonna give IUI a shot but only once... have you discussed IVF with you doc yet?Click to expand...

I'm 26, and I ovulate on my own but she thinks there not good quality when they release making it harder for the sperm to attack them. My doctor only let's me trigger if my eggs are 18 mm. Mine are usually between 14-20. Yes we have discussed ivf. It's 15,000 and we are total out of pocket. We don't have insurance and have been paying for everything so ivf is not an option for us. I am on my second cancelled cycle now due to cysts from injections but we will try two more menopur cycles and then are done until we can save up money for ivf. All of my cycles have always been monitored even on just clomid/femara.


----------



## star25

Ive got that gut feeling too, even though I'm looking forward to the ivf, in my heart I dont feel hopeful of actually getting pregnant, I think it's because like you ladies ive never had a bfp in all the years ive been trying so just cant picture it ever happening, just hope I'm wrong!


----------



## madtowngirl

Hi ladies, I'm starting Clomid cycle #3. This is my last cycle before my doctor does further testing. I'm nervous. I really hope we don't have to do the further testing.


----------



## haleiwamama

Oh Dannixo, that's hard... you seem upbeat and that gives me a good vibe! :) You're so young and it will work out! You should try to find some clinical trials (clinicaltrials.org) close to your area... you may end up getting IVf for free if you're chose to participate... I tried to find one but here in Hawaii it'll never happen... the positive side of being here though is that IVF is covered by my insurance so my out of pocket is $5K... steep for me but nothing like the $15K you're facing...

I'll be doing IUI this month but Im kinda looking forward to IVF after that... I feel that I can get 2 for 1 that way... that would make me so happy! 

Star25 when will you be doing your IVF?


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- Have you asked your Dr. about doing the Bravelle, Lupron, and Menopur? BRAVELLE is used to stimulate egg maturation, and for multiple follicular development in women who are able to produce and release eggs (ovulate). BRAVELLE is also used to increase the potential for success in ART. I still have some Bravelle left if you want to talk to your doctor about it.

Haleiwamama-- Have you tried using preseed along with your Clomid cycles. Clomid creates hostile mucus for the sperm, but if you're doing IUI this cycle you bypass all that. Good Luck! Don't worry too much about your age I'm currently 32 and will be 33 when this one is born. We were TTC for over 2 years with one mc at 6 weeks on our 3rd Clomid cycle.


----------



## star25

Hal, ive signed the paperwork to apply for the funding which will be fine, I got back 7th April to confirm funding and sign more paperwork and I'll get an appointment for the ivf within 3 months which is at a different hospital as it will be a fertility clinic 
Weve got 1 funded cycle but I did also look up some clinical trials and looks interesting so will keep that in mind if this one doesn't work


----------



## haleiwamama

cntrygrl, yeah Ive been using pre-seed from even before I went to see a fertility specialist... clomid and femara didnt really work on me... made me crazy and emotional, bloated, dry, and thinned my lining... femara was worst because in addition I also had mean head aches and hot flashes... At least now I know what menopause will feel like... can show more appreciation for my mom! LOL

Star25, good luck on your cycle! I hope it works the first time around!!

Im unsure on whether I want to do IUI or just go straight to IVF this cycle...Im tired of waiting..


----------



## star25

I was a bit undecided too Hal as we could either pay £1000 for iui or try our funded go of ivf, like you
I am fed up of waiting and dh said he would rather save the £1000 to go towards more ivf if needed


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone and where are we all in our cycles?

I havent been on much as been helping my stepmum move into her new place, a lot of stuff to move from my dad's big house to a small rented place! 
Got the day off work today though so plan on not doing alot for once, was meant to have my appointment today but they changed it to next Mon, now ive got a letter to say it's been changed to next Tuesday the 8th! Hope thats it now as ive had enough messing about changing my shifts at work,thats why im off today as when the appointment originally was so now ive got a longer week of work as would normally be off Friday

I'm CD19 today, we bd yesterday but that was the first time 3 days so we're really not trying this cycle and it feels good, I know I said I want trying last cycle but it was still at tje back of my
Mind what CD I was on, this time I didnt even know until I counted back, last cycle was 36 day's so obviously a late ovulation so the effort to try is not appealing!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- That stinks they keeping changing your appointment date on you! Only 8 days away though and hopefully it goes by fast for you. Sounds like you've been doing a good job at keeping busy  Hope everything else is going good for you!!

AFM- I had my CD 13 scan today and it went so much better than my last one! I have 4 follies in total. 2 on each ovary. One side had one that measured 27mm and a 18mm and the other side had a 14mm and an 11mm. Also, my lining was a 9 which is better than I thought it would be. Last time my lining was only at a 5 so I am feeling pretty good about everything! I finally got my first trigger shot this morning  I am so excited to be in the tww! I know better than to get my hopes up about a bfp but my happiness right now is coming from the fact that I was sooo worried about overstimming again or thin lining or small follies. I feel relieved of stress that I didn't realize I had. It feels good that my body is finally cooperating and I didn't have to sit out another cycle!! 

Also, I've had eggwhite cm since Saturday and lots of it! Which is weird because I usually only get it one day around ovulation because the meds usually dry me up. 

One question about the trigger shot... The nurse who gave it to me suggested every other night for bd but I can't help but worry that won't he enough. What did your doctors recommend?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I think they tell you every other night just to make sure his sperm are mature. Hopefully you dtd this weekend as well when you had the fertile cm.


----------



## star25

Thats great news noele, excited for you too, I know we cant help but get our hopes up but it's better than being too negative,we have to believe we will get our bfps soon and theres no reason why yours shouldnt be this cycle :)


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I was out of town this weekend visiting a friend and dh stayed home so no bding over the weekend aside from last night. Also, the nurse who gave me the shot suggested bd'ing every otherday. So since dh and I bd last night should we wait until ttomorrow night? I am so worried we are not going to have enough swimmers there in time to wait for the egg... 

Star- Thank you! I agree I'd much rather be positive and get my hopes up than to be negative. I'm am really praying this could be my month! 

I am a little concerned about the size of my 27mm follie. Is this too big? Every where I read on these threads suggest follies over 25mm are too big and probably cysts. I can't find other 'medical related' articles to back that up. I am assuming my doctor or tech would have said something to me if they thought that 27mm was too big. But I am just confused why so many users on these boards think that size is too big?


----------



## Noele0002

I just read the results from my scan and my lining was actually at 10mm which is even better


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- When I did my trigger mine were all 20 and under this last time. I had actually wondered if my GYN hadn't waited to long each time to give me my shot and that's why I didn't get pregnant any of the times with the clomid, trigger, and IUI. You normally release the eggs about 24-36 hours after the shot. I'd say bd tonight and then every other day after that.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Do you know.. does the trigger shot make you release all the eggs on your ovaries or does it depend? I had a 27 and a 18 so I was hoping between those two I might have a good chance. I read a study I found yesterday that had 1500 women who took both Clomid or Femara (the study was to find out with average size of follies resulted in the most pregnancies) the results of the studies were that the most common sizes of follies that resulted in pregnancy was between 24.5 & 28mm. Reading that made me feel a little better because most of what I read on these sites all the women say anything over 25mm is too big and that it is a cyst. But who knows I'm sure it is just different for everyone. Ok just hoping if there is truth to my 27mm being too big that I will still have a chance with the 18mm.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- You release all mature eggs. So even your 11 & 14 could've gotten a boost from the trigger shot to grow. They would release also. That's why they were worried even about the ones that I had that were at 9mm. There still could have been a follicle in them.


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks Cntrygrl! I get so confused with all this stuff. Lol Holy cow I can't believe you are almost 12 weeks along already! That is crazy  I saw it in your signature.


----------



## star25

That has gone quick cntrygrl, when is the next scan?

Noele, sounds like you have a really good chance this cycle with your follicles, I have everything crossed for you, next bfp coming up! Hoping we all have a bfp for 2014


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Cntrygrl- Do you know.. does the trigger shot make you release all the eggs on your ovaries or does it depend? I had a 27 and a 18 so I was hoping between those two I might have a good chance. I read a study I found yesterday that had 1500 women who took both Clomid or Femara (the study was to find out with average size of follies resulted in the most pregnancies) the results of the studies were that the most common sizes of follies that resulted in pregnancy was between 24.5 & 28mm. Reading that made me feel a little better because most of what I read on these sites all the women say anything over 25mm is too big and that it is a cyst. But who knows I'm sure it is just different for everyone. Ok just hoping if there is truth to my 27mm being too big that I will still have a chance with the 18mm.

If it makes you feel better. I've always had 5-6 eggs in every treatment I've done, and my follicles were between 14-20 being my biggest. The trigger shot forces you to ovulate and release any that are mature. My doctor considers anything 18 or over as mature.


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hi Noele0002, and all Ladies!

I too am new to this forum! I have been TTC since my ectopic pregnancy last year in April. I am also on my third month of clomid/fertomid, although i had a month break last month. Currently going through 2WW, and 5 DPO. This waiting game is driving me nuts!!! Just needed a place to talk to ladies that understand what I'm going through?

x x x


----------



## cntrygrl

I should probably change my ticker since they moved my due date to October 14th. I'm 12 weeks today. My next scan isn't until the gender scan. I opted out of the Nuchal test and the blood work testing since things can come back with false positives and it would just cause me more worry. It has been great having my own fetal doppler at home. I get to check on baby when ever I want.


----------



## star25

Welcome how,good luck with this cycle, your in the right place as we understand what you are dealing with 

Cntrygrl, you have the same due date as my sister! She had a scan last week and has been put back 2 weeks so must have ovulated late so thats why she was getting negatives for 2 weeks, she had a 3d scan booked for 16 weeks so has postponed that as was planning on findingbout the sex 
So now theres 2 reasons to look forward to the 14th October!


----------



## HowarthHopes

Thank you for the warm welcome Star, and CONGRATS to your sister!
A big congratulations to Cntrygrl as well! I am hoping that the rest of us get a BFP soon *fingers crossed*...


----------



## Noele0002

Howarthhopes- Welcome  Good luck this cycle! Yes the waiting game drives us all nuts lol I think I am 1dpo this cycle and I am already super impatient...

Cntrygrl- That would be so reassuring to have one of those dopplers. Ps. Your duedate is my god sons birthday  So I guess that day truely is a special day!!

Star- Your appointment is less than a week away  I am getting super excited for you!!

Ok ladies.... I HAVE just one more question about the trigger shot lol! Shouldn't I have had a positive opk yet? I am 48 hours past the trigger shot and I still have a negative opk? Also, my temp barely rose today... The nurse who gave me the shot told my I might get some cramps when I release the 27mm follie but I haven't had any cramps. No positive opk. And no significant temp rise yet. I don't know if I should count yesterday as ovulation day or today?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I would call the dr. they should be able to test if the trigger shot took or not. You may need another or a higher dose.


----------



## Noele0002

I am pretty sure we did 10,000 unit/Ovidrel? Not entirely positive. Isn't 10,000 units the highest? That's the highest I've ever seen anyone talk about anyways. I might call. I will keep you updated on what I find out. 

On another note? Since I've been reading a lot of the hCG trigger shot I've cane across many articles that suggests the hCG shot can work for men too to improve their sperm count, quality, motility, morphology and etc... Have you heard this before? I definitely want to look more into this! My dh SAs have been ok but definitely not super great.


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hi Noele,

Thank you for your warm welcome! Just some advice on your DH SA's. I went for IUI in February, and they tested my DH, and although everything seemed fine, the doctors said that it could be better. I'm not sure about the HCG shots, but when my FS put me on Clmid/Fertomid, he also recommend that my DH also take them to increase his sperm count, quality, motility and morphology. He has been taking 25mg for 25 days. It apparently does no harm, but can help where help is needed. It also doesn't cost a lot. Just a suggestion?

x x x


----------



## Noele0002

Howarthhopes- Thanks! I am thinking if this cycle doesn't work than I want to ask our doc about anything dh can take to help. I will bring it up


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Take a cheap dollar store pregnancy test. If you don't get a positive it means the shot didn't work and left your system or that it wasn't administered properly. I would then call the dr. to ask about getting another.


----------



## cntrygrl

With the trigger shot you should get false positives for at least 5-6 days


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I have been testing the trigger out since the day after I had the shot. So yes I have been getting positive hpts so I know the shot is in my system and worked. I was concerned because I wasn't getting positive opks or a temp rise so I didn't know how to confirm ovulation let alone what day I ovulated. But this morning I had a good temp rise and a very positive opk so I'm thinking I ovulated yesterday which would put me closer to the 48 hour mark after the shot. I am feeling much better about it now. I think it was just something new and I didn't quite understand when I was supposed to ovulate or how to figure out when I ovulated. 

How is everyone doing??

I am (I think) 1dpo today/ CD 16 so obviously nothing really going on yet. This is going to be a long 2 weeks. I'm going to do my best not to symptom spot but sometimes it's so hard not to.


----------



## cntrygrl

Completely hard not to symptom spot. Don't worry I was still having all my pre-AF symptoms after finding out I was pregnant. The cramping and backache.


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks Cntrygrl!! I appreciate all of your insight and advice more than you know  It's definitely reassuring to hear you still had pre-AF symptoms and still got your bfp that way I won't feel completely out if I start getting my usual pms.


----------



## HowarthHopes

Noele0002 said:


> Cntrygrl- I have been testing the trigger out since the day after I had the shot. So yes I have been getting positive hpts so I know the shot is in my system and worked. I was concerned because I wasn't getting positive opks or a temp rise so I didn't know how to confirm ovulation let alone what day I ovulated. But this morning I had a good temp rise and a very positive opk so I'm thinking I ovulated yesterday which would put me closer to the 48 hour mark after the shot. I am feeling much better about it now. I think it was just something new and I didn't quite understand when I was supposed to ovulate or how to figure out when I ovulated.
> 
> How is everyone doing??
> 
> I am (I think) 1dpo today/ CD 16 so obviously nothing really going on yet. This is going to be a long 2 weeks. I'm going to do my best not to symptom spot but sometimes it's so hard not to.

I'm glad to hear that the trigger shot worked and that you o'd!! That's one step closer to a BFP! I agree that it is better not to symptom spot, as it can drive you crazy! But I know it is easier said than done. I just wish I could take my own advice LOL! Thinking of you while you're in the 2ww, and fingers crossed you get your BFP soon x x x


----------



## star25

Good news noele, hope the 2ww doesn't drag, hope it's first time lucky for you with the trigger shot

Howarth, how many medicated cycles are you doing?


----------



## HowarthHopes

star25 said:


> Good news noele, hope the 2ww doesn't drag, hope it's first time lucky for you with the trigger shot
> 
> Howarth, how many medicated cycles are you doing?

I'm on my 3rd round of Fertomid (generic of Clomid in South Africa). My DH started on his first round of Fertomid to improve his spermies :winkwink: 
If we don't get a BFP this month, we'll continue on the meds until about November/December, and if still no luck we will do IVF. We just have to save up a little, as medical aid here doesn't cover fertility, and is cash only, otherwise we would've done IVF already.

I see you are waiting to start IVF, do you know when yet? I've heard such positive stories about IVF. I am so excited for you!! Keep me posted. I would like to learn more about the leading up to IVF and the actual procedure itself x x x


----------



## cntrygrl

Howarth-- Too many cycles of Clomid can actually start to permanently affect your uterine lining as well as fertility. You should only do about 6 cycles and then take a break from the Clomid.


----------



## HowarthHopes

cntrygrl said:


> Howarth-- Too many cycles of Clomid can actually start to permanently affect your uterine lining as well as fertility. You should only do about 6 cycles and then take a break from the Clomid.

Shew, I didn't know that! Thank you so much for your advice! :hugs: If I don't get a BFP this month, I will definitely only try another 3 cycles on Clomid, maybe even take a break in between the months?


----------



## star25

You could do 3 more cycles then have a break, thats what I done, looking back I wish I hadnt done another 3 cycles after the break as it was a waste of time, I was hoping to get a miracle bfp but knew deep down it wouldnt work 
I should have my first ivf appointment within the next 2-3 months, I'm looking forward to it, had enough waiting now, just hope it works first time, this cycle is funded but will pay for
More if it doesnt work. Ive been reading up on it so much just so I understand the procedure better as I always forget to ask questions and want to know I understand what they are talking about so I have more of a clue so I'll definitely keep regular updates on here! 

Hope you get your bfp before you have to try different treatments, are you 8dpo now?


----------



## HowarthHopes

star25 said:


> You could do 3 more cycles then have a break, thats what I done, looking back I wish I hadnt done another 3 cycles after the break as it was a waste of time, I was hoping to get a miracle bfp but knew deep down it wouldnt work
> I should have my first ivf appointment within the next 2-3 months, I'm looking forward to it, had enough waiting now, just hope it works first time, this cycle is funded but will pay for
> More if it doesnt work. Ive been reading up on it so much just so I understand the procedure better as I always forget to ask questions and want to know I understand what they are talking about so I have more of a clue so I'll definitely keep regular updates on here!
> 
> Hope you get your bfp before you have to try different treatments, are you 8dpo now?

Thank-you Star :flower: Yes, I am now 8DPO, and counting...
I've basically been using the Clomid to increase my eggs and to try and O on both sides, because I only have one tube, and I thought it would work for me, but alas I am still waiting for my BFP. Although my Doc also picked up that my thyroid was out of wack again, which can apparently affect TTC. So this month, my thyroid is back on track, and I felt different on this 3rd cycle of Clomid, in that I had quite hectic cramps at 1DPO on both sides, which normally I only get a slight twinge or two from my tubeless left side (I still have both my ovaries). I don't think I have ever known so much about how my body works, until DH and I started TTC LOL :winkwink:
Are you still on Clomid until the IVF, or are you taking a break from the meds until you have to start with all the IVF shots etc. . .?


----------



## star25

This is my second month off of Clomid and wont be doing anymore of anything until the ivf, I just keep thinking I have an issue with something like implantation so the ivf wont work, I'm
Just been negative as think I'm getting too scared to get my hopes up!


----------



## cntrygrl

Howarth-- You're Welcome. I did a total of 6 cycles of Clomid. The last 3 being with IUI and trigger shot. Then we finished that in July of last year and my Gyn referred me to a Specialist. We didn't do any meds til January when I started the injectables and we got lucky on the first cycle.

Star-- Don't worry they will give you everything you need to support a healthy pregnancy. My meds were all the same as if I was doing IVF. They also had me on a baby aspirin a day and progesterone after confirming pregnancy. They may have you start as soon as the transfer. I can't wait to see how many follicles you get :hugs:


----------



## star25

Thank you cntrygrl, that makes me feel better as I never looked at it like that about them giving you meds needed to help also because the monitoring will obviously be a lot more than when on Clomid, I'm just scared of the disappointment but I'll just have to stay positive and remember even if I worry it wont Change the outcome, how are you feeling?


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm feeling pretty good. No complaints from me.


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hi Ladies,

I hope you all had a lovely weekend? 
Yesterday afternoon on 10DPO, I finally got my BFP on the ClearBlue Digi Test!!!!!! I am so happy, I just started crying when it said 1-2 weeks Pregnant! And then after about hour of exhilaration, worry started to kick in... I don't want to go through another ectopic pregnancy... Anyway, my husband has told me to stay positive and to visualize that we will be having a happy healthy Baby in 9 months time *fingers crossed*

I am holding thumbs that you all get your BFP's soon!!!!!!


----------



## Dannixo

HowarthHopes said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you all had a lovely weekend?
> Yesterday afternoon on 10DPO, I finally got my BFP on the ClearBlue Digi Test!!!!!! I am so happy, I just started crying when it said 1-2 weeks Pregnant! And then after about hour of exhilaration, worry started to kick in... I don't want to go through another ectopic pregnancy... Anyway, my husband has told me to stay positive and to visualize that we will be having a happy healthy Baby in 9 months time *fingers crossed*
> 
> I am holding thumbs that you all get your BFP's soon!!!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats Howarth. I'd like to tell you that the worrying stops, but as moms I think it's built into us to worry.


----------



## Noele0002

Howarthhopes- Wow! Congratulations on your BFP  That is wonderful news! When will you he going in for your beta? Wishing you a h&h 9 months!!


----------



## Noele0002

AFM- Nothing going on... Today is 5dpo and I already know that it is going to be a LONG week. I am still testing the trigger out of my system and today it was really faint at 7 days past trigger. Yesterday I had a lot of hotflashes while at work but that was only 4dpo so I am assuming it was just left over meds in my system. Other than that absolutely nothing going on... Feeling a little discouraged but I know it's too early to feel that way. Maybe because it's Monday lol 

Star- How are you doing? Your appointment is tomorrow right? 

Dannixo- How are things going with you?


----------



## HowarthHopes

Thank you to you all for your lovely messages. Today has been a really confusing day, as I decided to test again this afternoon with another ClearBlue Digi, and it came up as "not pregnant"! How does this happen!? I drink a lot of water when I'm at the office, and today I consumed about 1,25 litres before I tested at lunchtime. Do you think this could have affected the reading?? Anyway, I stopped past the lab on the way from work to get my blood work done, so I should get my results by tomorrow afternoon. I'm just hoping and praying it's a viable pregnancy!


----------



## HowarthHopes

Noele0002 said:


> AFM- Nothing going on... Today is 5dpo and I already know that it is going to be a LONG week. I am still testing the trigger out of my system and today it was really faint at 7 days past trigger. Yesterday I had a lot of hotflashes while at work but that was only 4dpo so I am assuming it was just left over meds in my system. Other than that absolutely nothing going on... Feeling a little discouraged but I know it's too early to feel that way. Maybe because it's Monday lol
> 
> Star- How are you doing? Your appointment is tomorrow right?
> 
> Dannixo- How are things going with you?

Yup, Monday's really suck! But please don't get discouraged. I'm holding thumbs for you Noele!! :hugs:


----------



## star25

congratulations how, that's fantastic news! Try not to worry about the not pregnant as you did drink a lot of water, also everyone says you can't get false positives so I don't see why you would get a 1-2 weeks on a digi if it wasn't true, sending you a happy and healthy 9 months, stay positive :)

Noele, it is early days for you so try not to feel discouraged, a lot easier said than done I know but you have a really good chance this cycle, just hope the 2ww goes quick for you and you get your bfp

It is my appointment tomorrow, I don't think it will be a very interesting one but at least it will be another step closer to starting the IVF
Im CD26 today and nothing going on. I have had some white cm though so hoping this means I have ovulated, probably late around day 20 again , also had 2 days of am aching chest (though not actual boobs) so hoping this was ovulation related


----------



## Dannixo

I'm okay, only dtd 4 days before a + opk since we have been so busy with work and foster care classes. So not holding out much hope.


----------



## Noele0002

Howarthhopes- You should have taken a test with first morning urine to get the best results. Lots of women get negatives in the afternoon because your urine can be diluted. I think you are supposed to hold your pee for 4 hours and not drink too many fluids if you want to test in the afternoon. So definitely don't let it bother you and just wait to her the results back from your blood work. How many dpo are you today?

Star- Even if tomorrows appointment isn't interesting... Like you said.. at least it is one step closer to IVF  Update us as soon as you can tomorrow! If you ovulated around CD 20 than me and you are really close in the tww  

Dannixo- The foster parent classes sound awesome  How many classes do you have to take?


----------



## Dannixo

We have to have 36 hours of training so roughly 15 classes or so


----------



## cntrygrl

Danni-- That is great that you're becoming foster parents. DH and I were going to do the same thing.


----------



## HowarthHopes

Noele0002 said:


> Howarthhopes- You should have taken a test with first morning urine to get the best results. Lots of women get negatives in the afternoon because your urine can be diluted. I think you are supposed to hold your pee for 4 hours and not drink too many fluids if you want to test in the afternoon. So definitely don't let it bother you and just wait to her the results back from your blood work. How many dpo are you today?
> 
> Star- Even if tomorrows appointment isn't interesting... Like you said.. at least it is one step closer to IVF  Update us as soon as you can tomorrow! If you ovulated around CD 20 than me and you are really close in the tww
> 
> Dannixo- The foster parent classes sound awesome  How many classes do you have to take?

Thanks Noele, today I am now 12 DPO. I tested again first thing this morning on ClearBlue Digi, and it came up with "1-2 Pregnant" :happydance: I am just waiting for blood work results to come back to confirm 100%!


----------



## HowarthHopes

star25 said:


> congratulations how, that's fantastic news! Try not to worry about the not pregnant as you did drink a lot of water, also everyone says you can't get false positives so I don't see why you would get a 1-2 weeks on a digi if it wasn't true, sending you a happy and healthy 9 months, stay positive :)
> 
> Noele, it is early days for you so try not to feel discouraged, a lot easier said than done I know but you have a really good chance this cycle, just hope the 2ww goes quick for you and you get your bfp
> 
> It is my appointment tomorrow, I don't think it will be a very interesting one but at least it will be another step closer to starting the IVF
> Im CD26 today and nothing going on. I have had some white cm though so hoping this means I have ovulated, probably late around day 20 again , also had 2 days of am aching chest (though not actual boobs) so hoping this was ovulation related

Best of luck for your appointment! I have all faith in IVF, from other people that I met that have gone through it! Keep us posted re: your appointment x x x


----------



## star25

Well done howarth! You must be so excited! Xx

Appointment went well, all last blood tests were fine, have to do fsh and lh again, last ones were fine but need to be more in date for the ivf and the best bit is I should have my first ivf appointment within the next 6 week's, not the 3 months like I thought, when he said 3 months it was from the last appointment so now we're down to 6 weeks :) 

How are you noele and cntrygrl?

Great news on the fostering Danni :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I am doing great. That is great news that you'll be getting your appointment for IVF in 6 weeks. Be prepared for lots of blood work and ultrasounds. I was getting them done every other day. I also only needed 10 days of stims to get 12 follicles. They will probably have you on them a bit longer to get as many follicles as possible. I am so excited for you.


----------



## Noele0002

Wow good news all around this morning!!

Howarthhopes- So happy to hear your hpt was positive again this morning  I can't wait to hear your bw results!!

Star- I am so freaking excited and happy for you! Glad to hear your appointment went good and that you get to start soon. I will be saying tons of prayers for you over the next 6 weeks 

Dannixo- Do you and DH have an idea of what age of kids you'd like to foster?


----------



## Noele0002

AFM- 6dpo and still nothing going on.. I am 8 dp trigger and still getting a super faint positive hpt (same as yesterdays) should be completely negative by tomorrow. I had a little meltdown yesterday evening but again probably just because it was Monday. I am feeling more refreshed and optimistic today! I think we just need to let it out once in awhile and have a cry or two. 

Hoping everyone is having a good start to their week


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- My tests never went completely negative with this one. I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, I cannot wait, and thank you for the advice cntrygl, it's a 30-40 min drive then a 30 min ferry and a 10 min taxi ride to hospital so hoping wont have to do too many trips! 

Noele, I have high hopes for you this cycle, stay positive were all rooting for you :)


----------



## Dannixo

Noele- we are fostering 0-5 but trying for a newborn to adopt.


----------



## Noele0002

Howarthhopes- Updates yet on the bloodwork??

Star- Wow that is insane.. Hopefully you will respond well to everything and don't need to make that trip everyday!! But remember it will be worth it if it gets you your bfp 

Dannixo- Well I think that is great that you and DH are doing this  I hope you guys find a perfect match!! Wishing you all the best with this new journey. Will you still be ttc?


----------



## Noele0002

AFM- Only 7dpo and time sure is slowing down lol Nothing going on so far. Yesterday I thought I could feel twinges here and there and a few times when I stood up my abdomen felt slightly sore BUT I am not giving in to those because I probably made it up in my head hahaha it's sad but I'm pretty sure my mind so badly wants to feel something or see some sort of sign that I totally make it up in my head and trick myself into thinking I'm feeling something I'm not. Gosh, am I crazy?? I am doing my best NOT to think about things... I've been reading a lot but even then my mind will start thinking about ttc and I won't remember what I just read. Lol 

As far as testing out the trigger... Today I am 9dp trigger. I am still getting faint positives. It wasn't any lighter than yesterdays test. It was actually about the same. I wish it would turn negative though... I WANT to know that the hCG is out of my system. Lol Crazy week and ibwill be thankful when it is over 

Hope you all are doing wonderful!!

Cntrygrl- when is your next scan? Next time you have one you should bless us with an ultrasound pic of your little bean


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- My next scan is actually this Friday. It's the Nuchal Translucency test. It tests for Down Syndrome. I wasn't going to do the test, but it's the only way I get to see the baby before the gender scan. Hoping the tests not going negative is a good sign as it was for me. I'm not sure which tests you are using, but I still had a faint line with dollar store brand then the line got darker instead of going away.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I'd probably do the same with the test just so I could see the baby  I am using the Wondfo brand. Internet cheapies. I've heard they are very sensitive so maybe that is why I am still getting faints? Hoping for the best though and that maybe the same thing that happened to you could happen to me  not counting on it though as we all know we have to keep that guard up most of the time!


----------



## star25

I'm feeling excited for you noele and your definitely not crazy! I
Hoping like cntrygl said the tests will just stay positive, at what dpo should they go negative before they go positive for a bfp?


----------



## cntrygrl

It can take anywhere from 5-10days depending on how quickly your body metabolizes it. I had my trigger shot on January 21st and had the IUI on January 22nd, on January 31st I still had a squinter of a line. So that's 10dpt, but after that it started to get darker.


----------



## star25

Thanks for the info cntrygrl, it's interesting to know as im not too sure on triggers etc 
How many days last trigger are you noele?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am 9 days past trigger and 7dpo. I'm so anxious! Part of me really wants the hpts to turn negative so that way if I do get a bfp after that than I will know it is a real bfp but at the same time I don't want the lines to go away because then I am worried I won't see a second line again... Lol worst tww ever! I knew this trigger shot was going to drive me crazy! ;-)


----------



## Noele0002

Hey ladies! Good morning  Well I had another faint bfp but it was no darker than yesterdays it was about the exact same. I am now 10 dpt and 8dpo. I will be expecting AF between Sunday & Tuesday! I'm hoping to try and forget about the stupid trigger shot today since it is continuing not to do anything but stay the exact same... I will keep testing every morning until it is negative or gets darker. But if it is still there around 12/13 dpt than I will buy a different brand and see what it does. 

Hoping you all are having a wonderful day


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you.


----------



## star25

Sounding good noele, praying af stays away 

I'm CD29 today and no sore boobs or anything so I'm obviously in for a long cycle, oh well I dont even care now,just want to wait for the ivf


----------



## star25

Hi all, have you tested today noele? 

Still nothing happening here!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Good morning! I have tested again today and the second line was practically gone. Maybe if you squinted you could see the faintest of faint lines. But I am counting it negative and am actually happy to know the trigger is out of my system. Today is 11 dpt so now I will have an idea next cycle. But I am still hopeful this month because I am only 9dpo and there is still a good chance. 9dpo is pretty early to get a bfp. I know some women do but I think most women get their bfps a little later. My chart is looking good too (I think) I will keep testing every morning with hpts. Lol This tww will go down as the longest tww of my life. Jeez at least next time I get the trigger I don't think I will be this crazy be I will know what to expect. Oh and I do have my pre-af acne, backache... But we all know that really means nothing. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!! 

Btw, I am kind of bummed that Howarthhopes never came back to update us after mentioning getting her bfp. Hoping she had good beta results!


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Have fun seeing your baby at the scan today  I hope the test goes good!


----------



## star25

I agree, 9dpo is way early so still feeling hopeful for you, the 2ww mist be hard for you this time as its something new, I think I'm going to be awful after the ivf, I dont know how ill cope if it doesnt work, theres a one in three chance of it working so I'll have to try and stay positive and believe it is going to work 
How was scan cntrygrl?


----------



## HopefulInNL

Hi ladies...I see that this thread was created over a year ago, but I see it's still pretty active. Wondering if you don't mind me jumping in?

My husband and I have been TTC for over two years now. We have done 4 rounds of clomid (with one resulting in a m/c), but then decided to take a few months off. We ended up taking 8 months off from "trying" and are now attempting our 5th round of clomid (took the first dose yesterday). I'm just looking for some gals to buddy up with :flower:.


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been MIA, but This past week has been rather hectic and stressful!

Noele-Wow! I have such a good feeling that this is definitely going to be it for you. All the tests seem encouraging!! Im not very clued up on trigger shots, but I'm thinking that maybe the test are still reading HCG, because you may have natural HCG building up in your system due to pregnancy?
I'm holding thumbs for you!!! Did you say you get a BFP on POAS test? Ooooooh, I'm so excited for you!

Star - congrats on your first steps to IVF. My thoughts will be with you every step of the way. Otherwise how have you been doing?

Cntrygrl - how did your scan go yesterday? I agree with the other ladies, please pretty please post of pic of your scan of the little one!!


----------



## HowarthHopes

HopefulInNL said:


> Hi ladies...I see that this thread was created over a year ago, but I see it's still pretty active. Wondering if you don't mind me jumping in?
> 
> My husband and I have been TTC for over two years now. We have done 4 rounds of clomid (with one resulting in a m/c), but then decided to take a few months off. We ended up taking 8 months off from "trying" and are now attempting our 5th round of clomid (took the first dose yesterday). I'm just looking for some gals to buddy up with :flower:.

Hi HopefulInNL! Welcome, you are in the right place, as these ladies have really been the best friends and therapy I could've ever asked for!! It is so wonderful to be able to vent to other people that understand what you are going through. I was getting so fed up with life and talking to my friends and family,as they would always say the same thing, "don't be so obsessed" or "it will happen when the time is right". Arrrrrgh, but they just didnt get it :dohh: And then when I finally reached my tether I found this forum, and it gave me such hope and enthusiasm! And in turned out to be a rather lucky place for me :happydance:

So after that whole long speech LOL! Welcome :flower:, and I wish the best of luck for this cycle !


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hi Ladies, as I mentioned before sorry for being MIA....... Here is an update on what happended last week. After I got my BFP, and then BFN and then again BFP, I finally decided to rather get a blood test done, as these POAS tests were driving me crazy!!! My blood work came back at 32mUI/mL which was very low, but then I was still due for my AF in two days time. So doc recommended that I have the HCG Beta test done again in a few days. So I kept on testing POAS every morning, ClearBlue digi test was the only test with BFP and rest nothing. And to top it off I had the most awful pain which seemed like my ovaries were on fire!!! Not all the time, but when it did get sore, it was was really painful. So in tears and disheartened, I took the day off on thursday and went to the doc, as was fearful of ectopic. It turns out I have ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome from the clomid!! And because I released so many eggs in one cycle, my ovaries are all swollen! Which makes sense because I had the same pain two days after I ovulated, which apparently if you conceive while having OHSS, the symptoms continue through the pregnancy until about 8 weeks. 
I also got my other blood test results from retest yesterday, and the count has gone up to 171!!! And I am about 4w1d preggies :happydance:

I'm still hoping and praying that this is a sticky bean (or beans), and that they have found a comfy cosy place in the right place for the next 9 months *fingers crossed*

I am thinking of apyou all and wish you get your BFP's soon :hugs:


----------



## amber122386

Hello, I'm new here but am also on 3rd round of clomid 50mg. No luck so far. 1st round I didn't ovulate. Second round I got a faint line on the opk but the bbt never changed. Although I did miscarry Third round currently going through it and nothing so far. Just playing the waiting game. We have been trying to convince for 18 months... the clomid makes me extremely gassy and my nipples hurt like a mad man!!! My husband and I did the deed yesterday and I am on cd16 and I experienced spotting after. Twice once about an hour after the second time about 6 hours later. It was bright red but it wasn't a lot. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Yes this tww has been very hard and it is because we tried something new! I'm ready for it to be over now... I don't 'feel' like this is the month but at the same time I do 'feel' different like something in the back of my mind won't let me lose any bit of hope. Sorry if that doesn't make sense... Just got done working a 16hours shift so I am out of sorts tonight! 

Oh and I've heard ivf gives healthy couples at 65-70% chance of conceiving  I'd say those odds are pretty good!! So definitely stay positive. 

Cntrygrl- How'd the scan go? 

Howarthhopes- Yay so happy it is official!! Congratulations to you  Sorry to hear about the pain from the OHSS what are they doing to treat it? Can they even do anything for it?

HopefulInNL- Welcome!! You've definitely found the right place. Your probably excited to be back in the game after such a long break  Will you be going in for a follicle scan? Are you being monitored?


----------



## Noele0002

Amber122386- Hi and Welcome! So sorry to hear about your miscarriage! You are right the waiting game does suck unfortunately it's all a waiting game lol we either wait to ovulate or wait for AF and it just keeps going round and round until we get our bfps!! About your spotting... Since you are CD 16 I am assuming it could be ovulation spotting?! When do you normally ovulate and are you tracking ovulation with bbt or opks? I've never experienced it but I've heard of other women who have. Best of luck to you this cycle! Hoping you get a bfp


----------



## Noele0002

AFM- Holy cow did my temp take a massive nose dive this morning... Not sure if my temp have ever dropped that much in one day! I half expected AF to show up after seeing that low temp this morning. Today is 10dpo and 12dpt and AGAIN and I had that ghost of a faint line on a hpt this morning and tonight (serious addict) I counted the test as negative yesterday because the second line is soooooooooooo faint the a normal person wouldn't see it but I am a LTTTC'er and I know how to squint my eyes just right to see it lol so I'm not sure what to think. My gut is telling me that it is left over hCG from the trigger. All I can do is keep testing right? Haha a normal person would just wait until AF showed but not me ;-) curious to see where my temp will be at in the morning. I might be a little bummed if it stays low. 

I will update again tomorrow!! Worst tww ever........


----------



## star25

Howarth, all sounding really good, apart from the pain, just keep your fluids up and rest esp excited for you! 

Welcome hopeful, sorry to hear of the mc, good your back on track with ttc, how many Clomid cycles are you doing?

Welcome amber, good luck with this cycle, ive had random spotting after dtd,sometimes mid cycle, sometimes near af time but I think it's common with the Clomid 
Sorry to hear of your miscarriage

Noele, did you say your test was negative but a hint of a line today? Really hoping it is good news,, I know what you mean about being able to see the faintest of lines as a lttcer!
Looking forward to tomorrow's test :) sending you all the luck In the world

Afm, CD32 today and nothing going on whatsoever!


----------



## star25

Actually I think my boobs have started hurting today so I'll expect af in 7-10 days :(


----------



## Noele0002

Star- As of last night I was still getting the faintest of faint lines but then this morning (13dpt/11dpo) I got my first BFN since the trigger. So I guess it took 13dpt to be completely out of my system. My temp dropped again. I'm still holding out a tiny bit of hope but feel like AF could show today and if not then I am assuming it will show tomorrow. I really hope AF doesn't show today because that would give me only a 10 day luteal phase which seems really short and I think that is another problem in itself. I always have shorter luteal phases about 11-13 days which is shorter than the typical 14 days. I'm wondering if I should be taking something to try to make my lp last longer?? 

Sorry to hear you think AF is about to show. Damn that witch ;-) Well when AF does show just remember it will probably be your last cycle before starting IVF


----------



## Noele0002

And of course AF just showed :-( 10 day luteal phase?? Gosh that seems really short... I am extremely bummed but I'm not going to give up. I guess I will be going in for a CD 3 scan to check for cysts... Praying I don't and can continue ttc with meds and trigger this cycle. But now I have to scrounge up 200$ for another trigger shot! Wish I had good insurance. I already owe almost 3000$ just from the freaking ultrasounds. I wish I could skip the cycle day 3 scan but I know that could be bad incase I had a cyst. I'm not going to count today as day 1 of new cycle yet.. because I am not sure if I will just be spotting today or if it will turn into full flow. 

Anyways, thanks for all of your support ladies!! This was a terrible tww for me. I knew it would be. At least this next cycle I should be more relaxed.


----------



## star25

Sorry noele about af, I really hoped this was it for you, isn't it vitamin b6 that is used to lengthen lp? I think it is and sure there will be lots of info on here about it
Its terrible how much you have to pay, do you have a certain amount of time to pay it in? 
Lets hope you dont have any cysts and can start a new cycle and I agree this time you will be more relaxed and know what to expect

I hope this is my last cycle before ivf, ive got to do my fsh and lh blood test on day 3 this cycle so they have a more updated result for the ivf, glad af will be here sooner rather than later in case they are waiting on it

Im going to have an early night today,last night we had a bbq at my dad's house as the sale will be completed next week so was our last chance :( be so sad to see it go


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I was doing a little reading and I think you are right about the B6. I will ask my doctor about it tomorrow. Thanks for everything  

I know it can be hard letting go of a place that holds so many memories! I went through that when my great grandma's house sold. At least you will have all of the memories to keep close to your heart forever!


----------



## cntrygrl

Sorry ladies Friday was busy then this weekend we went stroller shopping and I swear I got the last Urbini Omni 3 in 1 in the area. Welcome to all the new ladies.

Howarth-- I hope yours goes away in 8 weeks. At 8 weeks my ovaries were still the size of plums. It's extremely uncomfortable and make sure to be careful when bending or twisting. I pinched my ovaries a number of times it's not a pleasant experience.

Noele-- So sorry AF has arrived. Is there any way it could possibly be an implantation bleed?

As promised here is a pic of the baby. He/She was very cooperative for the ultrasound technician during the Nuchal Test and we got lots of pics.
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- It's full on AF no implantation bleeding. At first I was hoping that's what it was but it came full force last night. Anyways, OMG your ultrasound pic is sooooo cute  So precious!!! Thanks for sharing!!

AFM- No CD 3 scan. But I am still going to take Femara 5mg days 3-7 and then going in for a CD 13 ultrasound to check follies! Getting the trigger shot that day if all looks good. Practically the same this as last month... Not sure what could possibly make a difference in getting our bfp this cycle... But I will give it another chance. I think if this cycle ends in bfn I want to take one cycle off just to clear my head then beg my doctor to let us give IUI a chance....


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I would definitely give IUI a chance or find a new doctor that is willing to work with you. You've been trying meds, having timed intercourse, etc and it hasn't happened. It's time for the doctor to let you take the next step.


----------



## star25

So cute cntrygrl the way little one looks like theyre waving! So pleased for you

At least you can carry on with another cycle without waiting noele, I still have every hope the femera and trigger shot will work for you, hope your feeling ok otherwise

Afm, CD33 and getting impatient for a letter through the door, thinking about I hope ive got it right and appointment is in 6 weeks, not just the letter within 6 weeks and a later date! Think I will go insane with all this waiting!


----------



## Nanninoo

Good luck with your third round...I also took clomid 50mg but on days 2-6 I got my bfp on my 3rd round after two cycles of bfn's i am currently 7 weeks pregnant! I also have a DS who is also a clomid baby who was concieved on my 2nd round of clomid 2 years ago x


----------



## HowarthHopes

Noele0002 said:


> And of course AF just showed :-( 10 day luteal phase?? Gosh that seems really short... I am extremely bummed but I'm not going to give up. I guess I will be going in for a CD 3 scan to check for cysts... Praying I don't and can continue ttc with meds and trigger this cycle. But now I have to scrounge up 200$ for another trigger shot! Wish I had good insurance. I already owe almost 3000$ just from the freaking ultrasounds. I wish I could skip the cycle day 3 scan but I know that could be bad incase I had a cyst. I'm not going to count today as day 1 of new cycle yet.. because I am not sure if I will just be spotting today or if it will turn into full flow.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for all of your support ladies!! This was a terrible tww for me. I knew it would be. At least this next cycle I should be more relaxed.

I am so sorry that the dreaded AF showed up! My heart goes out to you. Have you had your thyroid checked out? I have always had an issue with my thyroid, and when DH and I did IUI and it failed, my FS ran some tests, and said my thyroid was out of wack again, and could be the cause of all the BFP's. So I went to see the Endocrinologist, and after she tweaked my meds I got my BFP a month, or one cycle later. Your thyroid has a major effect on hormones and fertility, and it really is worth checking out. If you cant get to an Endo, then a normal GP can run a blood test for your T3, TSH and T4 and Free T4. 

Don't lose faith, us girls are rooting for you :hugs:


----------



## HowarthHopes

amber122386 said:


> Hello, I'm new here but am also on 3rd round of clomid 50mg. No luck so far. 1st round I didn't ovulate. Second round I got a faint line on the opk but the bbt never changed. Although I did miscarry Third round currently going through it and nothing so far. Just playing the waiting game. We have been trying to convince for 18 months... the clomid makes me extremely gassy and my nipples hurt like a mad man!!! My husband and I did the deed yesterday and I am on cd16 and I experienced spotting after. Twice once about an hour after the second time about 6 hours later. It was bright red but it wasn't a lot. Anyone else experience this?

Hi Amber! Welcome! 
I have never had spotting after doing the BD, but I have heard of ladies that do - have you checked that you don't maybe have cysts? Not sure, maybe the other ladies can give you some advice....
Best of luck to you and DH for this cycle :flower:


----------



## HowarthHopes

cntrygrl said:


> Sorry ladies Friday was busy then this weekend we went stroller shopping and I swear I got the last Urbini Omni 3 in 1 in the area. Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> Howarth-- I hope yours goes away in 8 weeks. At 8 weeks my ovaries were still the size of plums. It's extremely uncomfortable and make sure to be careful when bending or twisting. I pinched my ovaries a number of times it's not a pleasant experience.
> 
> Noele-- So sorry AF has arrived. Is there any way it could possibly be an implantation bleed?
> 
> As promised here is a pic of the baby. He/She was very cooperative for the ultrasound technician during the Nuchal Test and we got lots of pics.

OMG! What a stunning pic!!! How wonderful! You must be over the moon with excitement!! It looks like he or she is giving you a high five LOL!
I am feeling a lot better since yesterday! I am going for a check up with my FS/Gynae today, I know it is early, but because of my previous ectopic, I have to be seen to earlier than normal!


----------



## star25

Howarth I forgot to ask if u dont mind, what we're your symptoms and were they different to af symptoms?


----------



## star25

I just tested as got loads of cheapies and got an indent line, so depressing having a line without colour!


----------



## cntrygrl

Amber-- You may want to get checked for uterine polyps. Bleeding after dtd or physical activity is one of the symptoms or it could be something as simple as a tender cervix. Either way I would let the doctor know.


----------



## Dannixo

Well ladies I'm out. The :witch: arrived today. Calling the doctor on my lunch break to see what's next.


----------



## HowarthHopes

star25 said:


> Howarth I forgot to ask if u dont mind, what we're your symptoms and were they different to af symptoms?

Hi Star,
This past month, I had absolutely no symptoms. Usually after I've O'd, I get sore achy BBS, headaches, even a day or two of nausea, a sore back and an achy body before my AF. But this month I had nothing, and my symptoms only started a couple of days after I found out I was pregnant (after AF was due). I did have extremely bad cramps a day or two after I O'd, but that was due to overstimulation from the Clomid. I hope this helps? Otherwise, how are you feeling Star?


----------



## HowarthHopes

cntrygrl said:


> Sorry ladies Friday was busy then this weekend we went stroller shopping and I swear I got the last Urbini Omni 3 in 1 in the area. Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> Howarth-- I hope yours goes away in 8 weeks. At 8 weeks my ovaries were still the size of plums. It's extremely uncomfortable and make sure to be careful when bending or twisting. I pinched my ovaries a number of times it's not a pleasant experience.
> 
> Noele-- So sorry AF has arrived. Is there any way it could possibly be an implantation bleed?
> 
> As promised here is a pic of the baby. He/She was very cooperative for the ultrasound technician during the Nuchal Test and we got lots of pics.


CtryGrl,
May I ask when you had OHSS did you get pain sporadically or was it constant pain? The reason for me asking is I don't always feel pain in my ovaries, it is normally only when I sit for really long periods of time i.e. at work (but I have managed to combat that with taking a walk around the office every hour), and in the middle of the night, I'll wake up with really bad pains, normally a trip to the loo, and I heat up the wheatbag to help ease the pain, and then a couple of minutes later I'll fall asleep again. Do you think this is normal?? As I mentioned before I went for a check up yesterday, and my FS/Gynae didn't really seem too perturbed about it, so not sure?? I think it is just niggles of worry... :blush:


----------



## star25

Sorry the witch showed Danni, will u be doing treatment this cycle?

Howarth, thank you for sharing,I have my usual af symptoms sore boobs etc so know I am more than likely out ,hope you feel better soon


----------



## cntrygrl

Howarth-- I was on injectable meds so I had constant pain and was so bloated I looked 5 months pregnant. Clomid being a less stimulating drug I'd say your symptoms sound completely normal. You may even feel crampy and backachey the first couple of weeks. I know I did and was worried, but my fertility specialist assured me it was all normal.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I'm going to give Femara, trigger shot, and TI one or two more cycles then convince my doctor to let us do IUI. I really do think my doctor would go for it. He just said that he didn't think we would need it because DH swimmers are ok and he said it doesn't increase your chances that much and when you compared the costs he said it wasn't worth it. But I don't think he is against it or anything. Since we've only done 1 round with trigger I want to give it another chance. Being a LTTTC'er it would be naive to think it would work on the first try. I'm going to remain as hopeful as I can. I'm considering taking the summer off from ttc again (I did that last summer and it was amazing). DH really took it hard this cycle when he found out AF showed. I've never seen him react that way before :-( he got very quiet and locked himself in the bathroom. I'm assuming he was crying and that is so unlike him. I felt horrible. So maybe a break this summer could be the best thing. 

Star- Sorry to hear about that stupid indent line... Did you test again just in case? Do you have your pre af symptoms or feel af coming on?

Dannixo- So sorry to hear AF showed. Will you be going in for a day 3 scan?

Howarthhopes- I've had my thyroid checked twice and all is fine. I think my issue is just the PCOS... I'm think there is a big possibility that I didn't always ovulate when I thought I was. The first 1 1/2 years of ttc I never did bbt charting and only used opks. Well I've found out I tend to get a lot of false positive opks due to PCOS. I used to think that meant I ovulated but it doesn't. So who knows. 

AFM- CD 4 and currently taking my Femara 5mg. I'm a little worried about cysts since we didn't do a CD 3 scan especially since I had that large follie of 27mm. But I'm relieved that we are not doing another ultrasound on day 3 because I am saving 500$ especially since I have to fork over 280$ for my hCG trigger shot :-( last time I bought it it only costed 220$ but they raised the price... Urgh this scare me that I can hardly afford treatment with my obgyn how will I EVER afford treatment with a specialist. We are going to have to take YEARS of savings... Yikes wish this was more affordable for everyone!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Who do you get your meds through? I had used freedom fertility unil my insurance required me to use their pharmacy. You may want to look into prices with them if you aren't already using them. I don't know how your doctor can say IUI doesn't improve your chances more. It puts a higher number of sperm right where they should be. There's no getting lost in the many cervix tunnels etc. My DH had great numbers also except for this last time and it still worked.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I have never heard of freedom fertility. I will look into it though. Does your doctor send the prescription to freedom fertility? About what my doctor said for IUI... He said it does increase your chances but not by much and I've read that online before too. I think he wanted to give trigger and TI a try so we didn't have to spend money on IUI since it doesn't increase our chances significantly like IVF would.


----------



## Dannixo

My husband and I have decided to skip medicated cycles this month since we are becoming foster parents.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Yes your doctor can send you script right to them. They always seemed to be well priced.


----------



## haleiwamama

cntrygrl said:


> Noele-- Who do you get your meds through? I had used freedom fertility unil my insurance required me to use their pharmacy. You may want to look into prices with them if you aren't already using them. I don't know how your doctor can say IUI doesn't improve your chances more. It puts a higher number of sperm right where they should be. There's no getting lost in the many cervix tunnels etc. My DH had great numbers also except for this last time and it still worked.

My RE told me the same thing, that IUI wouldn't increase my chances by much... he said 1% chance of conceiving naturally and 5% with IUI..

Cntrygrl, what was your dosage of menopur? and how many follies did you release? I would die for twins but my doctor is super against it..


----------



## star25

hi
noele, yes I did test again today and another indent line so must be crappy tests, well they are as they were so cheap, I want to use them up before the ivf though as the last thing I need is those crappy things lying around waiting to get my hopes up!
glad you saved money without the ultrasound, im sure if your dr was concerned about cysts he would have recommended it wouldn't he?
My FS said roughly the same thing about iui, he said we would have around a 15% chance or 30-35% chance with ivf, which doesn't sound great but as would be paying for the iui may as well go straight for ivf and hope for the best
My boobs hurt, have quite a bit of CM and thrush which I got a lot whilst on the clomid so must be hormone changes, I think AF will be here between 38-42 and im CD35 today

Got such a headache today but we've had to pull out of our new house, it seems to have problems structurally so now we have to find something else or risk losing our buyers, at the moment I feel like not doing anything and staying where we are but we have our buyers now and I want to live on a quieter road 

Danni, how is the fostering going? does the whole process of becoming foster parents take long? 

Hal, where are you in your cycle?

Cntrygrl, hope things are well with you and little one, will you be finding out the sex?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I checked out freedomfertility and heard mixed reviews that kind of worried me. But the cost of my prescription would only be 88$ vs 279.99$ at my current pharmacy. In one of the reviews I read said they got the same prescription from Walgreens and it was cheaper than freedom fertility so I got a hold of Walgreens pharmacy to get a quote for the same meds and only 80$ at Walgreens so I am definitely going with them and I feel more comfortable that they are local for me vs across the country. Thanks for the recommendation though  I would not have found out about Walgreens without looking up freedomfertility! So it worked out  Well I'm hoping so anyways. My prescription was already for pick up at my current pharmacy so the new pharmacy said they would call them for a transfer. I'm not 100% sure they are the exact same brand but they are the same thing. I don't know if different brand names will make s difference. I told the pharmacist that if the price was more than the 80$ he quoted me than I'd like him to call me back first before charging my account. Haven't heard anything back yet so hoping that is a good sign...

Star- that's sucks about those stupid tests. I have cheap ones two. Mine are almost out and I don't think I will order more.


----------



## Dannixo

Star- it's going well. We are doing our 36 hours of training classes now. Last one is may 1st so hopefully will be licensed by beginning of June


----------



## Noele0002

That's great Dannixo and so exciting


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- We are definitely finding out the sex of the baby.

Noele-- I'm glad you found it cheaper! Makes all the difference in the world.

Hale-- It was 1 vial of menopur, 1 vial of Bravelle, and 5cc of Lupron... I had a total of 12 follicles ranging from 20mm-9mm. I triggered on day 10 and on day 9 only did the Bravelle and Lupron because they were afraid of more follicles maturing. They had to have the discussion about multiple reduction since I had so many follicles.


----------



## haleiwamama

Im dpo on THR.. when do you start your IVF cycle Star?


----------



## star25

Hal, I'm still waiting for my first appointment to arrive in the post, so annoying everyday when the post is delivered and it isn't there!


----------



## haleiwamama

star25 said:


> Hal, I'm still waiting for my first appointment to arrive in the post, so annoying everyday when the post is delivered and it isn't there!

Sorry, but I don't understand... what do you mean "waiting for my first appointment to arrive in the post"?


----------



## star25

Hi, ive been having my appointments at my local hospital and all appointments come through by letter in the post, the ivf is going to be at another hospital further away as it is a proper fertility clinic and where I live anything more complicated has to be done at hospital further away
All our test results and information has been transferred there and when they have an available appointment they will send a letter out, hopefully not long now!


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone?
I'm CD37 ,lots of white cm and boobs killing, tested again today and can see a shadow of line but dont think there is colour so probs an evap or indent, I'll keep testing anyway til af just to get rid of them!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- This is so strange about your shadow and indent tests... Ha! If I were you I would have already bought a couple different brands just to put my mind at ease! 

I am good! One week from today until I have my CD 13 scan  Hoping it goes good and the trigger shot works out this time!


----------



## star25

They're so irritating, I have got 2 other supermarket brand tests but just using the cheapies for fun , my AF always shows in the end

Sure your scan will be fine you'll get the trigger then your bfp!


----------



## star25

Af arrived today, CD40 boo! No appointment yet but no post as Easter
Where is everyone in their cycles?


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! Hope you are all doing well. 

Star- Sorry to hear about AF!! Hoping you get your letter asap!! 

AFM- Nothing going on. I think I am CD 9 today and just waiting for Friday. Just have a case of the Mondays today... Lol


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hi Ladies! 
I hope you all had a wonderful Easter weekend with your loved ones? I've just gotten back from a "needed" vacation by the coast. 

Star- I'm so sorry to hear AF arrived. Try to stay optimistic, as I'm sure everything will work out fine with the IVF route. how did the move go?

Noele - I'm holding thumbs for you for this cycle!! And good luck for your scan, I'm sure it'll put your mind at ease once it has been done.

CntryGrl - How are you feeling? How is your sweet lil growing pumpkin??
My OHSS seems to be getting better, as the cramps have definitely eased up, only thing is I'm sooooooo bloated, I swear I look 5 months pregnant already!!! Do you think this is normal? I'm looking forward to my 7 week scan next week Friday, as it will definitely put my mind at ease. I Still pray every morning and every evening that my little bean (or beans, as my FS Suspects) is a little sticky bean/beans!!! 

Ladies, I wish you all get your BFP's soon...x x x


----------



## cntrygrl

Howarth-- It's completely normal with the bloating. I had the same thing. Mine has finally gone away and it's all baby now. I really can't complain as I've had a fairly easy pregnancy so far. Good Luck with your appointment on Friday!


----------



## cntrygrl

So the person that was going to buy the rest of my meds has decided to go with an egg donor. I will sell everything I have left for $300 Bravelle, Menopur, Lupron (which has been refrigerated) along with needles. If anyone is interested.


----------



## Dannixo

cntrygrl said:


> So the person that was going to buy the rest of my meds has decided to go with an egg donor. I will sell everything I have left for $300 Bravelle, Menopur, Lupron (which has been refrigerated) along with needles. If anyone is interested.

I need the menopur but not sure how much extra money I have right now


----------



## cntrygrl

They're good through 2015. Just let me know when you're ready Danni. I'd like to get rid of the entire box of meds.


----------



## star25

Glad your feeling better howarth, bet you can't wait for next Fri! 
The house we were going to buy isn't going through as it has too many problems but weve found another one and had an offer accepted luckily, were increasing our mortgage and ive made sure it's by enough so we have some money left over on case we need more ivf, as long as I dont spend it on new furniture or a holiday before then! A holiday is very tempting but cant book anything until we know what is happening with appointments

Noele, hope all goes well tomoro,I'm sure it will :)

Nothing to report with me, CD 4 today, done my lh/fsh blood test yesterday and thats about it fortests now before the ivf, hopefully they shouldnt need anymore!


----------



## Noele0002

Howarthhopes- Glad your starting to feel better and I am looking forward to your ultrasound next week 

Star- That's great you guys found another house so fast  Good luck with the move and everything!

AFM- CD 13 today. Had my scan this morning and had 1 follie on my left ovary and 3 on my right side. The ultrasound tech didn't tell me the size except that they were all 'really good sized'. I did ask what my lining was at and she said 6 :-( but hopefully it still has a day or two to grow before ovulation. I did get the trigger again. I am NOT going to obsess this cycle. I will test the trigger out again but will probably start around 6 days post trigger. Now just hoping DH and I have time this weekend to fit in some baby dancing lol I work 2 doubles this weekend. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## star25

Thats great news noele, just make sure you fit in that bding and like you've said before, you
Know what to expect with the trigger this time round and may find the 2ww a little easier 
Lots and lots of luck :) x


----------



## HowarthHopes

star25 said:


> Glad your feeling better howarth, bet you can't wait for next Fri!
> The house we were going to buy isn't going through as it has too many problems but weve found another one and had an offer accepted luckily, were increasing our mortgage and ive made sure it's by enough so we have some money left over on case we need more ivf, as long as I dont spend it on new furniture or a holiday before then! A holiday is very tempting but cant book anything until we know what is happening with appointments
> 
> Noele, hope all goes well tomoro,I'm sure it will :)
> 
> Nothing to report with me, CD 4 today, done my lh/fsh blood test yesterday and thats about it fortests now before the ivf, hopefully they shouldnt need anymore!

Hi Star,
It's always good to have a little nest egg tucked away just for in case. Are you excited about your new house!! You know what they say change is as good as a holiday! Have you heard anything about the dates for your IVF yet?
Anyway, good luck with your move, and may your new house be filled with love, laughter and an abundance of happiness!!!

x x x


----------



## HowarthHopes

Noele0002 said:


> Howarthhopes- Glad your starting to feel better and I am looking forward to your ultrasound next week
> 
> Star- That's great you guys found another house so fast  Good luck with the move and everything!
> 
> AFM- CD 13 today. Had my scan this morning and had 1 follie on my left ovary and 3 on my right side. The ultrasound tech didn't tell me the size except that they were all 'really good sized'. I did ask what my lining was at and she said 6 :-( but hopefully it still has a day or two to grow before ovulation. I did get the trigger again. I am NOT going to obsess this cycle. I will test the trigger out again but will probably start around 6 days post trigger. Now just hoping DH and I have time this weekend to fit in some baby dancing lol I work 2 doubles this weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

Hi Noele,

Wow! 4 Follies!! That Sounds great! Good luck with this cycle! Have a great weekend, and have fun doing the Baby Dance :winkwink:


----------



## star25

Ahh thank you howarth, loving the positive comments! 
So excited about the new house, fingers crossed all goes through this time anf hopefully ready for the summer as has a much bigger and better facing garden for sun than what weve got now 
How is everything with your pregnancy howarth? Is the pains feeling better now?


----------



## HowarthHopes

star25 said:


> Ahh thank you howarth, loving the positive comments!
> So excited about the new house, fingers crossed all goes through this time anf hopefully ready for the summer as has a much bigger and better facing garden for sun than what weve got now
> How is everything with your pregnancy howarth? Is the pains feeling better now?

Oh Wow! The new house sounds lovely! *fingers crossed* all goes through without a hitch, of which I'm sure it will :winkwink:
It may be a good distraction in the meantime until you hear about the IVF. And who knows maybe with the pressure off and your focus on the house, things may happen naturally? 
I'm feeling a little sickly lately, I'm nauseous all the time, and really tired, but I'm not complaining, I feel like it is all worth it in the end. I'm still a little scared to be honest Star. I went through a frightening, and painful experience both physically and emotionally last year April with my ectopic pregnancy, and so I pray every morning and every evening that everything is going to be ok. I literally count my blessings for every good healthy day that goes by...

I keep on wanting to tell you, I met this lady at a trade show that I was at for work the other week and we got chatting about kids, and she told me about how her and her DH tried for 7 years to fall preggers, and they finally decided to do IVF. Out of all the eggs they retrieved, she had 3 viable eggs, being told that all 3 may not progress, she decided to go with all 3, and today she has year old triplets that she totally loves and adores! She said after all she had been through she would go through it all again to have her sweet little trio! Anyway, it really inspired me, and I just had to tell you... x x x


----------



## star25

What an amazing story, thank you for telling us, theres a sticky thread in assisted conception with all people ivf successes and theres a format so all the information is included and it makes me feel so much better, I agree that it is a good distraction with the house, just what I need right now 

You must be scared after what you went through but you are doing so well and everything will work out well, I bet your so excited about your scan!


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone?
Noele have you now ovulated?


----------



## Noele0002

Howarthhopes- Wow that story is very inspiring  Thanks for sharing!

Star- Hope all goes well with the new house and the garden sounds wonderful  I live in an apartment with a balcony and every year I turn my balcony into a mini jungle of container plants and flowers! I would love to have a real garden someday soon. Dh and I are talking about buying a house next spring... Hopefully this time next year I could have a real garden too! 

I am 4dpt today and I am just guessing I ovulated at 2dpt so that would make me 2dpo today. I'm not paying too much attention this week. I have so much going on and honestly last tww was horrible so I am doing my best to stay busy and forget about it. 

Dannixo and Cntrygrl- How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Noele0002

Oh and apparently my ultrasound tech didn't know what she was talking about... She told me I had 4 really good sized follies. But my doctor always emails me a copy of his official report that he writes up after looking over my ultrasound results and he concluded that I had one 16mm follie on my left and one 20mm follie on my right. That's it. Only two not four. I don't care that I only had two but why would she tell me I had 3 "really good sized follies" on my right? She seemed kind of nervous during my scan two so I am thinking maybe she was new or something... I didn't recognize her.


----------



## star25

That would be great for you to have a new house and garden for when you have your bfp 
Maybe the lady was new, sounds like you have 2 good size follies though so have my fingers crossed for you, it's best to keep busy and try not to think about the 2ww but as we all know its easier said than done!

Im CD8 today and no appointment yet but they might be waiting til they have my last blood test results which should be by the end of this week, I'm getting so impatient now!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Hoping you get your appointment soon! I'm getting impatient for you too !!! My fingers are crossed that your appointment will be soon!


----------



## Dannixo

Nothing new here. Cd 14, just waiting on a + opk.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- when do you typically ovulate with no meds? I hope you get your positive opk soon


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Dannixo- when do you typically ovulate with no meds? I hope you get your positive opk soon

Cd 12 with no meds but it's been messed up since I started treatments.


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hi Ladies,
I went for my first official scan today, and DH and I saw two beautiful heartbeats on the ultrasound! Wow! We truly feel blessed. According to the scan I am 6 weeks 3 days, and not 7 weeks, which is only a couple of days out. Even though worries still niggle at me every now and then, I'm going to remain positive and will my little beans to be happy and content for the next 8 months. 

Noele- I'm sorry to hear about the ultrasound tech! At least you have two good size follies, which is double your chances!! I'm holding thumbs for you, and I hope your 2WW goes by quickly and that you get your BFP *fingers crossed*

Star - I can imagine you must be sooooooo impatient, but I am really excited for you. You are going into your summer there, if I'm not mistaken? So when you move into your new house, have a fab cocktail while you sit in your beautiful garden basking in the sun!

Wishing you all get your BFP's soon x x x


----------



## HopefulInNL

Wow! Congrats HowarthHopes! What wonderful news! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!

ASF, I just got my day 21 progesterone level back from the doctor...it was 23.3. So, I did ovulate! Now I just need to hope that af doesn't show!


----------



## cntrygrl

Howarth-- Congrats on the twins!


----------



## Noele0002

Howarthhopes- Wow that is so exciting  Congratulations!!!

AFM- 5dpo and nothing going on. Time is flying by  I am going to start testing out the trigger in a day or two. 

Dannixo- Did you get a positive opk yet?


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Howarthhopes- Wow that is so exciting  Congratulations!!!
> 
> AFM- 5dpo and nothing going on. Time is flying by  I am going to start testing out the trigger in a day or two.
> 
> Dannixo- Did you get a positive opk yet?

Unfourtantly I ran out of tests but we never got a chance to bd so I'm 100% sure we missed it but I just bought a clearblue fertility monitor for next month :)


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Have you ever used a fertility monitor before? Let me know how you like it! I've thought about looking into one of those.


----------



## star25

Howarth, that is amazing news, so exciting!!
It is coming up to summer, spring at the moment but it's been so lovely and warm and sunny, alot of the time may is better here than the summer! 

Noele, have u started testing out the trigger yet? Sending you lots of babydust this cycle, the bfps are staring to roll in here and you'll be next! 

We went to visit our friends yesterday and their 6 week baby boy, sooo cute! they know about the ivf and so do another couple whos baby is due next month and the nice thing is theyre not awkward about talking about it and dont make a big deal, theyre interested and ask questions and I always thought it would be awkward especially with people who already have little newborns but theyre all great which helps alot


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Dannixo- Have you ever used a fertility monitor before? Let me know how you like it! I've thought about looking into one of those.

Never used one before but I will let you know :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- That is a nice dip and rise you have there!

Danni-- Good Luck with the fertility monitor. 

Star-- How much longer before your appointment?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I started testing out the trigger today. It was a positive today at 10 days past trigger shot. Last cycle it lasted until 12 dpt. I am 8dpo. It was really faint but I can clearly see it without squinting. We will see if they keep getting lighter or not. 

Have you received your letter yet? If not, at some point are you going to call and bug them?  Haha I would be!

Cntrygrl- yeah I am not sure what that dip was all about.. I did temp about 45mins earlier than I normally do but I cant see it making that big of a difference. I was really worried that AF was going to show up extremely early again since last cycle AF showed up one day after my first big dip. I was happy to see that rise today


----------



## cntrygrl

Definitely looks extremely promising!


----------



## star25

Sounds good noele, have every hope for you xx


----------



## star25

They said to call them after 6 weeks so ill call the end of this wk, I just want to start!


----------



## Noele0002

I tested again today and the line was barely there. Almost out of my system! Today is 11dpt and 9dpo. Tomorrow the line should practically be gone because today there was only a ghost line... Most people probably wouldn't be able to see it lol I am just praying AF stays away!!! I really hope that line gets darker at some point. I just don't know how much longer I can keep doing this. I won't give up but I am really ready for this journey to be OVER!! On the plus side I do not have my normal AF symptoms (I had them by this time last cycle) but on the bad side my temp dropped again today which is never a good sign :-( Now I wait and wait lol 

Hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## star25

Stay away af symptoms! That sounds like a good sign, even though they can feel the same I always know I'm out when I feel them, looking forward to your updates, will you keep testing daily?


----------



## cntrygrl

Maybe the second dip is that other egg implanting and you'll get twins! Still holding onto hope for you.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Yes I will keep testing daily  I will keep you updated! 

Cntrygrl- I hope so  that would be amazing! Wishful thinking!

Seriously thank you ladies for all of your support!! It means a lot.


----------



## cntrygrl

It's weird how charts are so different leading up to pregnancy. I didn't have a dip at all my temps just stayed steady. I didn't have any IB bleeding or any bleeding afterwards either. Ooh your temp went back up. Was the test still positive this morning?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I was happy to see my temp go back up today! Hoping it goes up or stays up tomorrow too! No AF symptoms still. I did test again today and it was almost a bfn. I say that because there was the tiniest trace of a line. Should be completely out of my system by tomorrow morning. I am 12dpt and 10dpo. It could be too early still to get a bfp. But I will say that I am happy that the trigger shot was consistent with last cycle. If I get a bfn tomorrow that means it took the trigger 12 days to leave my system both cycles. I like consistency  Anyways, I did wake up with a headache, nausea, hotflashes... I almost called in sick to work. I think it could have to d with my Metformin medication. Last week I missed a few days of taking it because I worked almost 75hours between two jobs and I was scatter-brained. But since Sunday I have been taking the Met regularly so I am thinking my body is just getting used to it again. I had the same symptoms when I first started taking the 1000mg instead of 500mg. 

Happy Wednesday!! Week is almost halfway over  I am looking forward to Sunday! It will be my first day off between both jobs since March 30th!!! Plus my family and DH family is having a huge bbq for mothers day and usually it is so hard getting everyone together. Hope you all have a wonderful rest of your week. I will update about my test tomorrow!! Fingers crossed that line gets darker 

Star- So you are calling on Friday?? I would NOT be able to wait. Lol I applaud you for being so patient I probably would have called 3 weeks ago ;-)


----------



## cntrygrl

It would definitely be a lovely Mother's Day present, Noele! Yay to having a day off. I would honestly go nuts. My DH used to work two jobs up until last September he very rarely had a day off.


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hi Ladies!
Noele - sounds like all good signs this month!! I am holding thumbs for you! Sheesh I take my hat off you working to hard! Enjoy your day off, and I second CntryGrl in that I hope you get a Mothers Day Gift! Looking forward to your testing updates!

Star - Have you called them yet??? OOOOOh I am so excited for you! Let us know...

CntryGrl - How are you doing? Do you have any plans for Mothers Day this weekend, since you are a soon to be Mommy? 

Happy Friday Eve to all you lovely ladies! It is almost the weekend!

x x x


----------



## cntrygrl

Howarth-- The girls on my mum's side all get together and go to breakfast for Mother's Day. My mum is giving me the money for my nursery set early so I can order it online. Saturday I will be making a few boxes of chocolate covered strawberries. Tomorrow night we're going to the drive-ins. Yes we still have one around here. I love it.

Noele-- How are you doing today?


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning! I tested today and a bfn so the trigger is fully out of my system today. My temp went down again (I wonder why it is so up and down this week?) I think I've had my bbt thermometer for almost two years so maybe it is time to buy a new one. Well I am 13dpt and 11dpo. Started my pre-af backache and acne :-( not holding onto to much hope this cycle. You never know though... I don't think I will be horribly upset if AF shows because I never got my hopes up this cycle to begin with. I will probably keep testing until AF shows. Oh and AF showed on CD 26 last cycle and today is CD 26 this cycle so I am hoping AF holds off for a few more days so I can have a normal luteal phase.

Cntrygrl- your mother's day weekend sounds amazing


----------



## star25

Hi all 

Noele, how are things today? Still praying for you that af stays away,did you test today? 

Howarth and cntrygrl, thank you for sticking with us and still giving us your support, it definitely means alot :)

I phoned clinic, the lady dealing with my case is on hol but I should have appointment soon, I'll believe that when I see it!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I tested today and got a bfn. I am 12dpo/14dpt. AF could show up at anytime now. Apparently she runs on her own schedule and just shows up whenever she feels like it ;-) I really expected AF this morning but I guess not. Got to love the waiting game. 

Oh and I decided.... If this cycle is a bfn and AF shows, I want to take a one cycle break, then I want go ask my doctor to try IUI. I want to check it off my list before being referred to a specialist. That way at least we tried everything we could.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I forgot to add... That stinks that lady in out on vacation. Hopefully you get your appointment soon  Fingers crossed that they hurry it along!!!


----------



## star25

That sounds like a good plan noele but I'm still wishing af doesnt show for you, 12dpo is still early 

I'm on another thread thats an ivf one, it's only a recent one and at the moment there 2 ladies who have had 2 good quality embryos transferred the last 2 days,another one nearly ready for egg collection and another one hoping to start meds at the end of may, it's so encouraging to read their ivf journeys, it makes it sound easier and it's exciting that 2 have now have embryos transferred and could have twins, they get pictures too which would be interesting to see them at the stage before being transferred, I just want it to hurry up and be my turn!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I was in an IVF/ IUI thread as well. There are quite a few women that are having twins. I can't wait for it to be you!

I have a TWW to find out what we are having. All scheduled for May 23rd. I'm so excited!


----------



## star25

Thats brilliant news cntrygrl, cant believe how quick it has gone, or has it gone slowly for you? Cant remember if I said my sister went for a 16 week 3d scan but the baby wasnt in the right position so she never got to find out the sex, to say she was disappointed was an understatement! Shes had to wait a few more weeks as the people who do the 3d scans aren't often in our areas ( then she got car sick as an hr journey each way to top it off!) 
Cant wait to hear your news in 2 weeks!


----------



## Noele0002

Well ladies... AF arrived this morning! I was a little bummed out but I definitely did not have my hopes up anyways. I had a good day though... DH and I spent the entire day with both of our moms and both of our grandmas  it was amazing to get them all together in one place and made the day really special. 

I will be calling my doctor tomorrow to ask if we can give IUI w/ trigger a shot. But I want to take a break from meds this cycle. I'm totally exhausted from work and ttc. Need some time to just sit back and enjoy life. When I am ttc I feel like my life gets put on hold and it's so frustrating. A break is definitely needed. I will let you know what my doctor says about IUI. 

Btw, Cntrygrl happy Mothers Day!! Can't wait to find out the gender of your baby


----------



## star25

Sorry noele, sending you hugs, sounds like you had a special day which is good, I think you're right in having a break, it just all gets too much and does feel your life is on hold, I always feel like that like my life is waiting for something and were just going through the motions of everyday life without actually living it, this is my third cycle off the meds and although always thinking about it I havent tried to bd when I guess I'm ovulating or lay still after bd as I know it wont help anyway 
Anyway enough of my rambling, hope your feeling ok and that iui is the answer for you, at least you have tried all you can before moving on and a break will do you the world of good xx


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry AF got you Noele.

Thank you ladies I'm so excited to find out. Currently in my October bump group though there are 16 boys and only 4 girls. So I guess I should expect the baby to be a boy.


----------



## Noele0002

Yay! I just spoke to my doctor and he was totally on board for me taking this cycle off for a break then starting IUI in June!! I can't wait to try IUI but I am definitely going to enjoy this month off


----------



## Dannixo

:witch: arrived today.


----------



## star25

Sorry af came Danni, how is the fostering classes going?

Good news noele, you sound really upbeat so thats good :) have a relaxing cycle off


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hello Ladies!

Noele - I am so sorry to hear AF arrived, but I am glad to hear that you are staying positive and in good spirit about taking a month off before doing IUI. Our minds are so powerful, and sometimes we put our bodies under so much pressure, so a month off from TTC may be a good thing. I definitely think IUI is a good thing to try, as then at least you have someone monitoring you from the word go. It is also recommended for ladies with PCOS, just to give that extra little assistance. When my DH and I tried IUI, funnily enough, the whole experience brought us closer together as a couple. I also think that month it took a huge amount of stress off my DH, hence could be the reason I fell pregnant a month or so later...I am really excited for you!!

Star - Any new on the IVF appointment yet? Sheesh, I take my hat off to you for being so patient!

CntryGrl - How exciting that you will soon know whether you are having a boy or a girl! So cool! How is the nursery coming along? 

Otherwise not much news from my side. I have my 11 week scan on the 6th of June, and I am literally counting that days and hours, as it is a rather long wait in between scans, and my mind still has the niggles of worries that I try oh so often to dismiss. 

I am still holding thumbs that you all get your BFP's soon (as my DH always used to say, it has to happen eventually!) x x x


----------



## cntrygrl

Howarth-- You'll be amazed at how much your babies have changed in that time span. I was with the specialist so our last scan was at 8 weeks where the baby kind of looked like a teddy graham. Then our next one was at 13 weeks and it looked like a tiny baby. I am ordering our nursery furniture this week, but it will stay boxed until we paint. I have managed to get things cleared out and starting to organize.


----------



## Noele0002

Howarthhopes- Thanks  I am hoping IUI is just the little extra assistance we need!! DH was more excited about it than I thought he would be so that makes me happy. I couldn't imagine how hard it is waiting for those scans.... Hopefully June 6th will come faster than you think!!


----------



## star25

Glad to hear you are doing well howarth, sounds like even after the bfp theres alot more waiting!

I'm still waiting for my letter, coming up to 7 weeks now so I'll phone them today or maybe wait til Fri to see if it comes, im just using this time to read up on it all and other people's experiences on here so I know what to expect


----------



## star25

Just phoned clinic and the lady who deals with it is sorting appointments now, she was going to out 'nr' through to her bit she was on another phone so she is going to call me back, dont know if that means today or not but my patience is wearing very thin! 

Hope all you ladies are well and the bumps of the thread :)


----------



## star25

Actually have an appointment! Weds 18th June 10am, finally!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you Star. I can't wait for you to start the process. I honestly felt better on the injectable fertility meds than I did the Clomid.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Yay!!! So exciting  It's about time they give you a damn appointment lol and your appointment is on my birthday  I am so excited for you to start this new process!!


----------



## star25

Ahh thank you ladies for your support, feel like I can stop stressing a bit now and actually start getting excited for a change, hope it's a good sign its on your birthday noele 
Your right cntrygrl, I will feel so much better, especially knowing I am
Finally doing all I can :)


----------



## HowarthHopes

star25 said:


> Actually have an appointment! Weds 18th June 10am, finally!

What wonderful news!!!! :happydance:
I am truly happy for you! You will be in such good hands, so sit back, relax, and enjoy life a little, & take comfort in knowing that on the 18th of June, you will be with experts trying everything they can do to help make your dream of becoming a mommy come true! Wowee, I am really excited for you :hugs:

x x x


----------



## star25

HowarthHopes said:


> star25 said:
> 
> 
> Actually have an appointment! Weds 18th June 10am, finally!
> 
> What wonderful news!!!! :happydance:
> I am truly happy for you! You will be in such good hands, so sit back, relax, and enjoy life a little, & take comfort in knowing that on the 18th of June, you will be with experts trying everything they can do to help make your dream of becoming a mommy come true! Wowee, I am really excited for you :hugs:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Thank you for the encouragement howarth it means alot to have the support and knowing theres other people rooting for you, I do feel like I can relax a bit
Now as before all my mind was doing was focusing on when I would start, really hoping it works first time as my sister is due in Oct and would be amazing to have babies a few months apart and be on maternity leave together, even though we work at the same place and theres another pregnant girl there my manager is really excited for me too
How are you feeling? Will you post next scan pic?


----------



## star25

Hello how is everyone?

I got my pack in the post from the clinic yesterday, lots of information and loads of consent forms to fill in for different things and how it all works, feels more real now that I'll be doing it soon, scary but exciting!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay for your packet arriving Star! Lol, there is a lot of paperwork, but totally worth it!

AFM-- We have our anatomy scan this Friday at 3:45. So excited, then Saturday a gender reveal picnic. Hopefully the baby cooperates.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Yay! That is so exciting! I couldn't imagine all the feelings you are probably going through. Less than a month away until your appointment. Hoping the time flies by for you 

Cntrygrl- I am so excited to find out what you are having  Please update us as soon as you can! 

AFM- Not paying attention to my cycle at all this month. I don't know what CD I am on and I don't want to know lol I want DH and I just to have fun and forget all about timed-bd. I've got memorial weekend off work and my best friend is coming in from out of town and we will be going to a music festival where I am going to enjoy some alcoholic beverages ;-) Something I would not be doing if we were ttc this month. 

Hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Sounds like a great weekend! Have a drink for me I've been wanting a glass of Sangria. I managed a 4 day weekend with taking Friday off. Glad you're enjoying your stress free non-ttc.


----------



## star25

Looking forward to your update today cntrygrl! My sister had hers Monday anf shes having a girl so she will have 1 each and probably wont have anymore for a long time, as shes only 22 she has plenty of time anyway 

Afm, af showed today at CD33! Shortest cycle in a long time without Clomid,it's been getting shorter last 3 cycles, 40 then 36 now 33 which means if it carries on should only have to wait a week after my ivf appointment to get af again so can hopefully get started fairly quick 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I'm glad to hear you are having shorter cycles  

Cntrygrl- I am so excited to hear about your scan  

Happy Memorial Day weekend ladies!!


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- How did the scan go?


----------



## cntrygrl

Scan went very well. Sorry it's been a busy to day we are officially team :blue: there was no denying that on the ultrasound screen.


----------



## Dannixo

Yay!! Congratulations!


----------



## star25

Congratulations cntrygrl, so happy for you!


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank you ladies. How is everyone doing?


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hi Ladies,
Sorry it has been a while, it has been crazy busy at work, and in the evenings after feeding the kitties, dogs, and hubby, and cleaning up afterwards, I literally pass out from tiredness! So my apologies for being so scarce!

Star - what great news!!! I am so glad you received all your paperwork etc... it must surely start to feel so real! And the 18th of June is now not looking so far away...! I am so excited for you... x

Noele - Glad to hear that you are enjoying your time off from TTC! As I mentioned before we sometimes don't realize how much pressure and stress we put our bodies under, and just that little "breather" in life can make such a difference...x 

CntryGl - Congratulations! You must've been over the moon when you saw your little one on the scan!!! Again congrats to you...x

I am still holding thumbs that you all get your BFP's soon x x x


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Yay! So exciting  Congrats! 

Star- June is right around the corner  Can't wait for you to start your new journey!

AFM- Seriously been so relaxed! Focusing on weight loss still and I only have 18lbs to go until I reach my goal. I am now down almost 40lbs!! I'm loving all of the compliments I am getting since people actually starting to notice my weightloss. As much as I am enjoying thos break... I can't help but be pretty excited to start IUI. I won't be getting my hopes up but I can at least cross my fingers and hope that IUI will be our miracle  

I'm not sure where I am at in my cycle and don't really want to pay attention but I am assuming I ovulated this week because I have been having crazy amounts of ewcm sorry tmi. Anyways, I hope you ladies are all doing well!


----------



## star25

Thats brilliant noele, you've done so well, so much willpower! 
I like it when I realize I dont know where I am in my cycle, nice to know I'm not always obsessing lol

Ive just finished af today bit wont be worrying about ovulation either, just like you I'm looking forward to starting a new treatment I havent done before and hoping it will be our miracle 
Exciting you will soon be starting iui, when so you think that will be?


----------



## cntrygrl

Can't wait for you ladies to be starting your new journeys!


----------



## star25

Hey cntrygrl, just seen you have a name! Thats so cute, lovely name :) x


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- That is such a cute name  

Star- It's finally June!! Our lucky month hopefully  Let these new journeys begin!!

Hoping everyone is doing well!!


----------



## star25

This should be our lucky times noele!
I'm not sure when I'll be starting but if I have to wait for af to start then that will be only 1-2 weeks after first appointment if my cycles stay fairly short
Not sure if I will be doing the short or long protocol but my clinic mainly specialises in the short so hopefully all wont take too long and could be starting in July 
Fingers crossed for us! 

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Fingers crossed that your cycle stays short so you can start sooner than later  I think AF should be here in about a week or less for me... Getting emotional, slight back cramps, acne starting up... The usual pre AF symptoms lol


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hi Ladies,
Sounds like you are all doing well? I had my scan yesterday, and unfortunately it looks like my one baby did not develop properly, as we could not see a heartbeat, but the other baby is 100% fine. Feeling very mixed emotions...
Wishing you all a pleasant weekend x x x


----------



## Noele0002

Howarthhopes- I am really sorry to hear that :-( but I am glad to hear the other baby is doing good!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Howarth-- I understand the mixed feelings. Even though we lost twin B very early on you're sad to be losing one, but at the same time glad that the other is thriving. You start rearranging your life for twins and getting things set. It will get easier. I'm here if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## star25

So sorry Howarth, sending you hugs and glad other little one is doing well, cant think what your going through, just try to stay strong and look after yourself xx


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies!! I hope everyone is doing good  

Star- Less than 10 days to go for your first IVF appointment and I am so excited for you!! 

Dannixo- How have you been doing?? Have you finished all those foster classes yet? Anything new going on? 

AFM- CD 30 and waiting for AF to arrive. I have no idea when I ovulated since I was not paying attention, temping, or even trying and I remember having ewcm pretty much throughout most of my cycle. It's funny how much of a difference there is in cm when not taking meds. My FF is expecting AF to show by Wednesday so hopefully by the end of this week I will be back on meds and DH and I can give IUI a chance.


----------



## Dannixo

Yes! We got licensed last friday! Just waiting for a call for a placement now. So excited yet nervous! Other then that cd 10 today. Not holding much hope. First month using clearblue fertility monitor


----------



## star25

Congratulations Danni, how are you finding the monitor?

Exciting noele, cant wait for you to start :)
On the other thread I'm on 4 ladies have had embryo transfer recently and theres been 1 bfn, 1 chemical and 2 bfps, 1 of which is probably twins, just hope I get as lucky!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Your IVF appointment is so SOON! Can't wait!

Danni-- Yay for being certified!


----------



## star25

Nearly just a week to go, yay!


----------



## Dannixo

star25 said:


> Congratulations Danni, how are you finding the monitor?
> 
> Exciting noele, cant wait for you to start :)
> On the other thread I'm on 4 ladies have had embryo transfer recently and theres been 1 bfn, 1 chemical and 2 bfps, 1 of which is probably twins, just hope I get as lucky!

It is okay, asked for way to many test sticks this month so I skipped quite a few days. It showed me peak at cd 19 which is super late for me


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- That is awesome! Congrats!  I hope you get a call soon!!

Star- I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you!! Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## star25

I'm CD19 today, I'm not sure if I start the ivf at the start of a new cycle but think you so so my af might even be too soon after my appointment nxt weds so might have to wait for the one after that depending on how they are for appointments
I plan to take time off work after the transfer until I know whether its worked or not so in those 2 weeks we will go on hol somewhere, not abroad but somewhere nice in the country where we can take the dog with us as I haven't got any other time booked off work til Oct as theres not alot of spaces left so I'll make the most of my opportunity!
I said to my manager today but what if it's in Aug when theres already more people booked off andshe said she doesnt care, whatever it takes for me to have a baby, just hope it becomes a reality! 

Howarth, how are you today? X


----------



## Noele0002

Well ladies... AF showed today!! I am happy to be back to TTC this cycle and am currently waiting on a call back from my doctor!! Hoping all goes to plan with this cycle and we can try IUI


----------



## star25

Great news noele, keep us updated, hope you get your bfp :)


----------



## Noele0002

So I am going in on Monday June 23rd (DH's bday  for my CD 13 follie scan and if all goes to plan I will get my HCG shot. Then they want us to come back exactly 24 hours later for the IUI so on Tuesday June 24th. I am pretty excited! 

So Cntrygrl, Dannixo, or anyone else who have had an IUI done I am interested in a little insight...

Does it hurt? Stupid question I know but I am still wondering... Did you take it easy the rest of the day? Do you know what the sperm count and all the numbers are supposed to be at after washing? 

Also, the doctor told me that my DH should not have intercourse or any kind of 'release' 3 days prior because they want the best sperm count possible. Did your doctors recommend this too? Also, we are doing the IUI 24 hours after the trigger but most of what I read online was 36-48 hours after trigger... How many hours was your IUI after the trigger?

Thanks in advance for your input  It's always exciting to try something new!!!


----------



## Dannixo

The :witch: arrived


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> So I am going in on Monday June 23rd (DH's bday  for my CD 13 follie scan and if all goes to plan I will get my HCG shot. Then they want us to come back exactly 24 hours later for the IUI so on Tuesday June 24th. I am pretty excited!
> 
> So Cntrygrl, Dannixo, or anyone else who have had an IUI done I am interested in a little insight...
> 
> Does it hurt? Stupid question I know but I am still wondering... Did you take it easy the rest of the day? Do you know what the sperm count and all the numbers are supposed to be at after washing?
> 
> Also, the doctor told me that my DH should not have intercourse or any kind of 'release' 3 days prior because they want the best sperm count possible. Did your doctors recommend this too? Also, we are doing the IUI 24 hours after the trigger but most of what I read online was 36-48 hours after trigger... How many hours was your IUI after the trigger?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input  It's always exciting to try something new!!!

It didnt really hurt, they just use a catheter and it has pinching and slight cramps. I took that day off work and rested. Most doctor's will tell you but my clinic does not tell you at all so we never knew. Yes my doctor recommend no sex for three days prior too. My iui was always the day after the trigger.


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks Dannixo! Sorry to hear AF arrived for you.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- My IUI's at the Gyno were a bit different than at the Specialist. With the ones there I had cramping and even some bleeding with one of them (could be why they didn't work). I always had to ask what the numbers were at the gyno and sometimes they didn't seem so sure. The 3 days abstaining is the norm and all of mine were within 24-36 hours after shot. When I was at the Specialist I actually fell asleep after the IUI procedure when they tell you to wait and lie there for 15-20 minutes. I did go back to work after, but my job is pretty low key. You can even have sex that night as an added bonus since there's no exact pinpoint on when you release the egg even after triggering. After they give you the trigger I always peed on a pregnancy test the next day to make sure the trigger had worked.


----------



## star25

Sorry noele, didnt mean great news that af arrived, just that you dont have to wait to try something new!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- lol I knew what you meant and thanks!  

Cntrygrl- Thanks! I hope mine doesn't hurt at all. I do have a lot of confidence in my doctor though. So excited


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- The one I had with my specialist I didn't feel at all. Lol and I was already bloated and uncomfortable from the injections.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Tomorrow is your day  I bet you are excited to have FINALLY made it to this part!! Can't wait for an update from you. Where are you at in your cycle now?


----------



## star25

Hi I'm CD26 today, no real feelings of af yet, where are you?
I'm excited for tomoro but at the same time know there will be more waiting as this is just the initial appointment but at least I'm a bit closer now :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- You may be all set to start when your new cycle begins. You've already done all the preliminary blood tests and everything, right?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I was thinking the same as Cntrygrl... Maybe since you are close to starting your new cycle they might jump right in? We can hope anyways! I am CD 8. Only 5 days to go until my follie scan!


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, initial appointment went well, go back on 3rd July for nurse consultantion for injection training and to order meds then start on next af, so hopefully end of July! 
She went through whole process and said starts on day 3 with baseline scan and after a few days on gonal f they add in another med that I cant remember then will have scan every other day until egg collection and another injection 36 hrs before collection but cant remember the name of that either! 
Also asked if I wanted to take part in a trial where they give you food hampers and smoothies for 4 weeks prior as theyre researching healthy diet and lifestyle etc so for that it will include an endometrial scratch which is thought to increase chances of implantation and also monitor embryos with an embryoscope to closely monitor them and if you have an embryo transferred you get a video of them under the embryoscope, so glad getting closer now! 

Not long for you either noele, could be it for you :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Yay can't wait! Sounds like they have everything on track for you. The injections aren't so bad I promise. Just remember to do opposite sides each time.

Noele-- Won't be long can't wait to see how many follicles you have. Are you doing meds also?


----------



## star25

Thank you cntrygl, feels more real now and strange that soon could have an embryo transferred all being well :)


----------



## Noele0002

Yay star!! So exciting  So cool about that trial too!! Sending you tons of babydust!!


----------



## star25

Not long now noele! :)


----------



## Noele0002

Yay! Today is my follie scan! I am nervous and excited! This last week has been so crazy and busy for me and I have been so exhausted. Running on barely any sleep, terrible diet since being on the go all the time (skipping meals or fast food), I haven't been using opks because I feel like a zombie in the morning and going to the bathroom before I even realize that I should have used an opk. I haven't been able to temp my bbt either because my sleep schedule has been so screwed up. I just hope all of this stress doesn't effect our chances with the IUI. I am also hoping all goes well at my follie scan because today is my DH's bday and I don't want to deliver bad news to him today. I am just going to think positive thoughts for the rest of the day and hopefully it all works out  

Hope you ladies are doing well!!

Star- has AF showed yet?


----------



## cntrygrl

Can't wait for an update on your follie scan!


----------



## star25

Hope all went well today noele and you and dh had a good day for his bday :) 

Af isn't here yet, boobs have been hurting for 4 days though now so shouldnt be long, I spoke to the Dr running the trial today and if I do it I wont be able to start the ivf after next af at start of august but the one after that as she has to first see us between CD18-24 and I'm already on CD32 , I'm
Torn between not waiting and carrying on without taking part or been a bit more patient and increasing our chances with the endo scratch and embryoscope, now ive written it down it makes sense to wait, ohhhh!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- You do whatever you feel most comfortable with. We'll all still be here rooting for you :)

Noele-- Waiting on your follie news!


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! Sorry I didn't update yesterday because my appt ran late and I had plan DH a surprise birthday party so I was busy busy busy! 

My follie scan went good I think... The only thing I am a little bummed about is that my lining was only at 6mm but oh well I guess. I have two dominant follies on my left ovary that measure 17mm and 21mm. On my right ovary I had a 13mm and 8 that measured less than 10mm (so those definitely don't count) Im actually thinking those are just cysts. Anyways, I got my hCG shot and our IUI appointment is on for this afternoon  Now just praying that DH has great sperm counts!!

Star- Like Cntrygrl said we will be here cheering you on no matter which way you choose to go.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Good Luck at your IUI appointment this afternoon. Lots and lots of sticky baby dust to you.


----------



## Noele0002

Thank you Cntrygrl!!


----------



## star25

Hope all went well noele, all sounded positive from the scan, how are you feeling today?

I decided to tell the researchers I will take part in the trial. We go for next appointment on 10th July, first to meet with researchers to organise the trial, then a semen analysis and then the nurse consultation for injection teach and order meds so going to be a busy afternoon!
I'll be having the scratch on CD21 of this cycle then next cycle start the diet plan and the cycle after that start the ivf. So its only delaying it 1 cycle and after all this waiting it makes sense to be a bit more patient so can benefit from the scratch and have use of the embryoscope. Im not so sure if the scratch will still help having it 2 cycles before the ivf as think its best done the cycle prior to ivf, I spoke to the researcher today though and she said there is no evidence to say the timing of it makes a difference as long as they do it 1-2 cycles beforehand so hopefully be good still.

Let us know how the iui went, excited for you this cycle!


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning! Well my IUI went good yesterday afternoon. To me it felt very similar to my hsg dye test. It didn't hurt but was a little bit uncomfortable. I had only a little bit of pink spotting on the toilet paper when I went to the bathroom an hour later. I don't know what the post wash sperm count was the doctor said it was really good. He said it was off the charts so that was fabulous news since the past two SA dh had done he was on the lower side of average. But there was something the doctor found while washing the sperm... Apparently DH sperm did not liquefy (spelling?) As fast as it was supposed to. I guess sperm (when sitting out) should get thinner and not be so clumpy. And my doctor said dh sperm is on the thicker side which could possibly be why we could be having trouble because his swimmers might be having a hard time navigating through my reproductive track. I guess it makes sense and thinking about it I truely hope that is a big part of the problem because then you would think IUI would help with that!! As much as I've researched everything to do with infertility, this is something I have never came across. I did some more research last night and plan searching Google again today. 

In case you ladies are interested, I will post what I've found out about it so far

Semen viscosity
Usually after ejaculation the semen should liquefy again in about 30 minutes. This allows the sperm free motility. If the semen does not liquefy or if it is very thick in consistency even after liquefaction, this suggests an infection of the seminal vesicles and prostate. 

Everything I've found online so far says that one of the main reasons sperm could be too thick is due to dehydration (which is a possibility for my dh) so they suggest drinking lots more water. 

Another, could be an infection in either the prostate gland or seminal vesicle. Which could possibly be treated simply by taking an antibiotic. 

My doctor also told us that he noticed some white blood cells in my dh sperm which would go along with the assumption of a possible infection. My doctor did not say my dh needs to see his doctor about it but he said it might not be a bad idea to check it out. (DH is 100% not on board for that! I think he is actually terrified and does not want to make an appointment... But I really think he should)

I also read another thing that could help thin out sperm is for him to take mucinex... But I want to read more on that before having him try it.

I still have more reading to do on it but hopefully the IUI will be successful and I can stop nitpicking everything that is wrong with DH and I lol. 

Now how do I figure which day is ovulation day? I always get so confused with the trigger shot. Not sure if I should count today or yesterday as O day?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am glad you decided to take part in the trial. And you are definitely right.. After waiting this long it will be worth being a little bit more patient.  Still so excited for you!


----------



## star25

Glad all went well noele, interesting to hear about that, would have thought they check that on each sa though? Im pretty sure ive read that vitamin c helps with that and to take 1000-2000mg a day so could be something to research
Hopefully you wont need to know this though as this cycle you will get your bfp! Definitely sounds like iui could help with it, exciting!


----------



## Noele0002

That's what I was thinking too! Wouldn't they have checked for that during his past two SA's? The first one was two years ago and the second was probably around a year ago. Who knows... Maybe this has only been going on for a short while and in that case I can't blame it on us not conceiving over the past 3 years. Lol I just wish DH and I could have a clear cut reason of why it is not working. I know everyone in the IF world wishes that but I feel like there are so many small factors for me that it 'could' be caused from. I just want to know!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- So glad everything went well yesterday. I think I counted the day I triggered as O day as mine were all done in the morning and I had a clear temp rise the next morning. Just checked on FF and it has it as the day after I triggered for the month I got pregnant.


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks Cntrygrl! I think I am going to count yesterday (IUI day & day after trigger) as ovulation day. I had a lot of ewcm yesterday too so I'm thinking all signs point to yesterday.


----------



## ComerMrs

Im new to BB. I start round 3 on Friday. My first round I was on 50mg cd5-9, and didnt ovulate. My cd21 results came back at .29. Second cycle ob moved me up to 100mg and my cd21 came back at 5.17. So I hope this is a 3rd times a charm.


----------



## cntrygrl

Comer-- Welcome and good luck to you!

Noele-- Did you end up testing out the trigger shot with a pregnancy test?


----------



## Noele0002

Comer- Welcome and sending you lots of babydust! Hopefully third times a charm for you!

Cntrygrl- I did test the day after Trigger (day of IUI) with both an opk and hpt and they were both positive so the trigger definitely worked. My last two trigger cycles the trigger was completely out of my system by 13 days past trigger and from 10-12 days past trigger they were extremely faint ghost lines. So my plan this cycle is to start testing out at 8 days past trigger. (I wanted to wait until 10 or 11 days past trigger but I am way to anxious this cycle lol)


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Just buy some cheap dollar store ones or the 88 cent ones at WalMart. Believe me they still work. I bought the CB digital week estimator ones after the second line was getting darker on the dollar store ones.


----------



## Noele0002

I think I might do that Cntrygrl! I only have two Wondfo hpt tests left and was going to save them but I think I will just use them up and buy some dollar store ones.


----------



## Noele0002

My temps are frustrating me! I know it's my fault for not temping consistently this month but still to me it looks as if I haven't ovulated and opks are useless with the trigger shot. Hoping to see s temp rise soon.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- You're doing vaginal temps and not oral temps, same time every morning, right?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- yes vaginal temps and yes mostly same time every morning... Between 6:15 and 6:45. Most of the days I skipped this month I woke up at different times which is why I didn't temp. But when I do temp it is always within the same half our between 6:15 and 6:45am... I just wish I could have a normal clear pattern! Out of all these months I've been temping I feel like I still don't fully understand my charts and feel like I still don't see a clear pattern.


----------



## star25

How are you doing noele?
Hope your keeping busy so time goes quick lol, will you still be testing out the trigger?

I'm CD3 today, had a 35 day cycle so not bad, hoping they stay fairly short and ivf will be start of Sept, I plan to take 2 weeks off after transfer if get to that point and already have 2 weeks off from 27th Sept so might work out I dont have to take any time off extra, not that it would really matter, 1 more cycle then I can start!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am doing good and so far the tww is going by fast but I'm thinking the last week will go by agonizingly slow lol I do plan on testing out the trigger starting tomorrow morning which will be 7dpt and 6dpiui. I really don't understand what is going on with my temps this cycle. Kind of worried my hormone levels are all out of whack... So frustrating! 

I am excited you had another somewhat short cycle  So this cycle what will you be doing? The endo scratch? Or is that next cycle?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Can't wait for you to start testing out the trigger! We want daily pics for comparison.

Star-- Glad your cycle was shorter for you. So exciting to be moving forward.

Danni-- How are you doing?

Howarth-- Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I was so going to take a pic this morning but then I forgot lol but I didn't throw the test away because I never lol until AF arrives because I always like comparing the tests. The test was darker than the last time I did a 7dpt test. It wasn't dark by any means but I could clearly see a second line. I will try to upload a pic of it tonight.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Lol you sound like me. I have all mine from testing out the trigger up until it was a definite positive. I have the tests from our MC too. I couldn't bring myself to throw them out.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Yeah when I actually get a real bfp there is no way I would be able to throw it away. Lol we wait for sooooo to get those stupid tests to show two REAL lines! It has a lot of sentimental value.


----------



## Noele0002

This is the hpt from this morning!


----------



## Noele0002

My camera didn't take a great picture because it looks kind of grey in this photo but it is actually purple. I will compare the tests side by side tomorrow  Fingers crossed it starts to get darker soon!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay you're feeding my POAS (peeing on a stick) addiction. Even though I have a belly and feel him move all the time. I still can't believe I'm actually going to have a baby of my own in a few months.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I know I am so excited for you!  Not too long now!!

Here is a picture from this mornings test and it doesn't look any lighter than yesterdays test. Actually it looks about the same. The bottom test is yesterdays and the top two are from this morning. I bought a ton of dollar store tests because these were my last two Wondfo cheapies. Gosh I am so praying they get darker in the next few days!!!


----------



## Noele0002




----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- That's the same dollar store test I use. FXed that it either stays the same or gets darker! Are they having you come back in for a blood test?


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks Cntrygrl for cheering me on  yes on the instructions sheet it said to come back July 8th exactly 2 weeks after IUI for blood pregnancy test but they also emailed me instructions that said to take a hpt 2 weeks after iui and if positive come in for blood work and if negative then wait until 21 days after iui and if no AF then to come in for blood work. I will be too anxious and will be requesting a blood test 14dpiui


----------



## star25

Soo exciting noele, praying they get darker, I'll be checking daily!


----------



## Noele0002

Hey ladies! My test this morning was lighter than yesterdays test... But I'm not totally losing hope yet because it is only 8dpiui. I will post a pic of the test. I didn't compare it with yesterdays test in the picture. Tomorrow I will compare all the tests.


----------



## Noele0002




----------



## Dannixo

My took until 10 days past trigger to get out of my system everytime.


----------



## star25

Like you said noele, still early days, hope to see them getting darker :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Can't wait to see tomorrow's test!


----------



## star25

How are you cntrygrl? Not long now, u must be so excited!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I am doing pretty well. Trying to stay cool these last few days has been the hardest part. Very excited and nervous. We're going to start painting his room thsi weekend I think.


----------



## Noele0002

Good morning ladies! The trigger is almost out of my system! The top test is from 8dpt, the middle one is 9dpt, and the bottom one is from today which is 10dpt & 9dpiui. No signs or symptoms. I've been extremely cranky all week though!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I found a picture of my tests the month I got my bfp... Here it is... 1/31 is 10dpt, But remember I originally had twins with a possible third, so if your tests don't start getting darker right away don't lose hope :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-02 07.59.02.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks for sharing Cntrygrl!  I will update with another test tomorrow!


----------



## star25

Rooting for you noele, I cant see the pics properly when on phone but I'll get the laptop out later, how are you today?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Thank you!! I am doing good. Nothing going on really. I work all weekend long at my part-time job so I am staying busy and not thinking too much about my tww. (Besides every morning when I rush out of bed to go poas and see if it is getting darker yet lol) How is everything going for you? What is your protocol this cycle with the specialist?

Here is a pic of today's test. Bottom test is from this morning. The line was almost completely gone this morning but I could see it just a little bit... It was a squinter but by the time I took the picture (couple hours later) it got a little darker when it dried. I'm so curious to see what tomorrows test will bring...


----------



## Noele0002

Hey ladies! Here is my test from this morning at 12dpt. It was fainter today than yesterday and my temp dropped. I won't give up hope until AF arrives. So far no pre AF symptoms yet... I am 11dpiui. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Dannixo

Im good 7dpo just waiting.. lol


----------



## star25

Hi noele, your right, no giving up! 
My nxt step is to meet with nurse this thurs to order meds and injection teach, also meet with researcher ready to start diet trial nxt cycle and arrange scratch for this cycle, cant wait! 
Look forward to tomoros update :)


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- How are you liking the fertility monitor?

Star- I am so excited your process is finally starting  

AFM- Still no AF. My temps have been up and down so not reliable at all. My hpt yesterday at 13dpt/12dpiu was initially a BFN but after the 10 mins window I could see a faint line still (extremely faint). I took another test but different brand in the afternoon on a 2 hour hold and that test had an extremely faint line after the 10 min window as well. I'm assuming it's just left over trigger since my lines are still getting lighter/ practically gone. This mornings test was a BFN from what I could tell. I did not look at it after the window. I want to call tomorrow for blood work if no AF but I also don't want to waste money and heartache to get a negative blood test... I may wait and see if my temp drops again and I have a BFN then I won't call. But if AF is a no show for a couple more days than I will call regardless... Looking at my chart I am thinking it is possible I ovulated way after the trigger and IUI...


----------



## star25

Hi, some people just take a while to get a bfp, it's hard to wait but might be best to try for a couple more days, if your temps havent been too reliable maybe your chart isn't right and you did ovulate at the right time, hoping those faint lines get darker :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Fingers crossed for darker lines. It takes hcg 48 hours to double. So it may still be faint now, but it doesn't mean that it isn't increasing.

Danni-- Good Luck with the TWW.

Star-- When is the scraping appointment?


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks ladies! I'm just feeling frustrated from being in limbo... Especially this cycle! My patience is running thin.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Completely understandable. Hopefully you'll have an answer soon :hugs:


----------



## Noele0002

AF showed today :-( so bummed even though I didn't get my hopes up it still sucks and I hate having to break the news to dh. I decided I am going to ask my doctor for some kind of estrogen to help with my lining. My lining was only 6mm and most specialists would cancel a cycle/treatment with that thin of a lining. Since we only have 2 IUIs left I don't think I want to risk wasting them so I'd rather take something to help with my lining and at my CD 13 ultrasound I think I will cancel the IUI myself if I don't like how thin my lining is. Does that make sense or am I out of line and should just leave it up to my doctor? I also want to get my p4 checked a few days after IUI to see if my levels are low and then they could prescribe my progesterone... I have some what short luteal phases and my temps drop a lot in my 2ww so thinking maybe my progesterone might help too. I just want to figure this out!! I just want to know what I have to do because I really can't stand this anymore. I'm going back to college in the fall for two years and getting a new job... I wont be able to or want to continue with this. Sorry just feel like venting. Thanks for listening. And thanks for all of your support too!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- So sorry AF got you. I would maybe see about saving up and going to a specialist. They run a bunch of labs along with everything else. Like you said your temps are all over the place and your LP is short. They may be able to figure things out better.


----------



## star25

So sorry noele, I think your right in what your saying about the hormones, especially progesterone with your short lp could definitelybbefore something to look into to and like cntrygrl said a specialist will be able to help you more and look into things further 
Sending you hugs, this is all so hard but we have to keep believing we will get there which we will xx


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I know we need to see a specialist but we would have to save up and that has been our plan all along is to just take our chances as far as we can with my doctor and pray for a miracle and as soon as we run out of options with him then we will be taking a very very very long break from ttc to save up to see a specialist. Dh and I have talked it over and we think it will be at least a 2+ year break because I will be in college full-time for the next 2 years and we are also going to be trying to buy our first house this coming spring. There won't be much money to save but I am going to do my best. We are also working really hard on our credit scores so maybe 2 years from now we could have good enough credit to get approved for financing through the specialist. Haha sorry for rambling!

Star- Thank you for your words of encouragement!! I know we will all get there at some point... I honestly don't see a future for me without kids... I will eventually have a baby of my own whether it comes from me and dh or even if I have to adopt (dh is not on board yet lol) but I know I want to try everything in my power to get pregnant on my own before adopting. I don't want to miss out on that part. 

AFM- Ok my plan... Dh and I are sticking with our doctor because we only have two more IUIs left with him before he sends us to a specialist anyways. I told my doctor I was concerned about my thin lining and he said we are going to take Femara 6 days instead of 5 days to give my body 1 extra day to respond to the hormones and essentially 1 extra day for my lining to grow. I will be going in on CD 14 for ultrasound and trigger and IUI on CD 15. I don't really understand the Femara for 6 days thing but I do like the idea of pushing the trigger and IUI back a day because I am typically ovulate late on my own and feel maybe it would be better to wait a little bit until my body it ready instead of forcing it with trigger. Who knows if it will work or not but I want to try. I also just want to see how dh's swimmers do this wash/iui because if the same thing happens and dh has white blood cells again in his semen then I am going to force him to go to a doctor to get it checked out. 

Thank you all for always listening to me and giving me your opinions and advice I really do appreciate it. 

One question... I've asked this before I think but do you ladies know of any natural way of improving lining? I am planning on doing everything possible to help my lining this cycle. I read exercising daily could help blood flow to the uterus so I am planning on exercising daily until after IUI. (Just light exercising nothing extreme) I am planning on trying for a fertility/whole foods diet (as best as I can). I've heard drinking pomegranate juice every day until ovulation BUT I can't seem to find anything scientific to back that theory up. I've heard of women taking baby asprin BUT again nothing scientific to back that up. Red Raspberry leaf tea I want to try but I've searched all health food stores near me but can find it and do not have time to order it online now. If you have heard of anything else could you please share with me? Thanks!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- The baby aspirin is to help thin your blood incase clots are causing the issue. I was on baby aspirin after I got pregnant. Are your IUI's paid for through insurance? I had a total of 6 IUI's that would be paid for by my insurance which is why after the 3rd failed one with my doctor I went to a specialist. I also still have my injectable fertility meds if you're interested in talking to your doctor about them and purchasing some of them.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- None of my IUIs are covered by insurance. Neither are any of my scans or lab test. Literally nothing is covered. But they don't make me pay up front which is helpful because I can just get billed and make payments. I will talk to my doctor when I see him for my next IUI about the injectibles. What do you have? I actually don't know anything about injectibles. I haven't looked into it yet. I will do that though.


----------



## cntrygrl

I have menopur, bravelle, and lupron leftover.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- How did your appointment go today?


----------



## star25

Hi went well thank u, have all my drinks ready to start trial, they took some bloods and filled out a questionnaire re) lifestyle etc for the trial
Met with nurse and went through the gonal f pens and the other injection that I cant remember name without looking to take both until ready for egg collection, also have a pen for the hcg trigger 36 hrs before egg collection and buserlin ( cant spell) for another injection they do on day of transfer then progesterone vaginal gel applicators to carry on for 3 weeks after if get a positive test, so much to remember!
Going in next Friday for the scratch, feeling more like its going quick now! 

How are you?


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I envy you having the pens. They are so much easier! Good Luck with the scratching!


----------



## star25

Checked the other name and it's cetrotide and that one I have to mix myself, checked the protocol again and it's :

CD1-5 gonal f pen daily
CD5- egg collection gonal f pen and cetrotide
36 hours before egg collection- hcg trigger
Day off egg collection- start progesterone daily )
Day of transfer- buserelin injection ( they say it has been proven to increase chances of success)

What with all that, the scratch and the embryoscope and 8 weeks of vitamin drinks I can do no more!

Could have got a bit of that wrong like the progesterone start day as might be egg collection day but I'll have to check! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Dannixo

Im out : witch : arrived. ..


----------



## star25

Sorry Danni, hope your feeling ok


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I think you have it right with the progesterone. You start it after.

Danni-- Sorry the evil :witch: arrived


----------



## star25

Checked again and the progeaterone is after egg collection :)


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Wow that is a lot to remember but I am sooooo excited for you  You don't start those meds for two cycles yet, right? What day are you having the scratch? How are the shakes you have been drinking?

Dannixo- Sorry the witch showed :-( sending you hugs!

AFM- CD 7 and have another week until my follie scan. So nothing exciting going on here. 

Cntrygrl- Hope you are doing well! How is the nursery coming along?


----------



## cntrygrl

We just have some edging to finish and it will be all painted. So painting will probably be completely done tonight.


----------



## star25

Thats right noele, should have af in 2 weeks and then start ivf on af after that one, have got the scratch this Fri then start the drinks on this day, just more waiting at the mo!

Are you on meds this cycle before iui? 

Bet your nursery is gorgeous cntrygrl :))


----------



## Noele0002

Star- So technically you only have 1 1/2 cycles until the big ivf cycle  I took Femara again 5mg days 3-8. My follie scan is next Monday so exactly a week from now. 

Cntrygrl- It would be cool to see pics after it is all done


----------



## cntrygrl

I'll definitely post pics when it's all done.


----------



## Noele0002

Bummer!! I just found out our IUI is cancelled for this month :-( Apparently the clinic is out of the 'IUI kits' that they use and they were expecting a shipment of them but they were just informed by the company that the order is back ordered and won't get them until the beginning of next month. So we are just doing trigger and TI this month. Also, next month we can't do IUI because dh and I are going on a 8 day vacation and it lines up right with my expected ovulation week. So we will be waiting until September... And truthfully I don't even know if September will work because I will be back in school full-time and working full-time. Yikes. This sucks. I guess DH and I will just have to play it by ear...


----------



## star25

Hoping I have shortish cycles so could be 6-7 weeks!


----------



## star25

Didnt see your post noele, thats really bad of the clinic and unfair! 
You still have the meds tho and ti so have everything crossed for you, I'm annoyed for you tho!


----------



## Noele0002

I know!! I don't understand how that can happen but then again it is not a fertility clinic so I know I can't have my expectations too high and I don't. I'm just bummed because we have to miss August because of our vacation so now it's two months we have to miss. Oh well. I am thinking about making an appointment with a fertility clinic this fall even though I already know dh and I can't afford it... I just want to have the initial consultation to go over financial stuff so that dh and I can plan for it. All the knowledge of financial stuff has been just an estimation and obviously I don't know what a specialist will recommend. Maybe they won't think we need IVF and will just try injectibles and IUI or something along those lines and then we won't have to wait so ling to save up. I at least just want to hear what a specialist thinks... Or do you guys think it's better to save up the money first then go see a specialist? I don't know what to do. I know I could afford to pay for the initial visit and maybe some of the testing but treatments I'd probably have to save for at least a couple months anyways...


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Ugh that is really crappy. Hope it all works out for you though. 

Star-- Hoping for a short cycle for you.


----------



## star25

I would see the specialist noele then take it from there, at least then u know what your aiming for and anyway you might not need to!


----------



## cntrygrl

Here are some pictures of his room. We got the crib put together last night. Working on the dresser and changing table tonight.
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 0









room.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0









room2.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks Cntrygrl & Star!

Cntrygrl- So exciting  have you picked out a color scheme or some kind of pattern theme yet? Looks like so much fun! 

AFM- So weird... Yesterday and the day before I had a ton of ewcm (not too weird but I normally don't get much on medicated cycles) Then today I started my opks for this cycle (today is CD 9) it was a super dark positive! My temp went up a tiny bit today too but we all know my temps are not reliable. With the PCOS I have gotten false positives before but they have been been this positive. Also, the false positives have never been matched up with ewcm. I wonder if I am actually ovulating early of if my body just geared up for it? Always something! Lol Know I am kicking myself a little bit though because dh and I were going to start bding every other night starting last night but we were both too tired and decided we would start tonight. Hopefully it is just a false alarm.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele- The crib bedding set we picked out has elephants along with the blue & grey. Our theme is mainly elephants which is funny because I found out afterwards they are actually on Jay's family crest.


----------



## Noele0002

Oh fun! I LOVE the elephant theme! That's awesome


----------



## star25

It's going to be perfect cntrygrl :) so happy for you

Noele, maybe test again tomoro and see what happens then and just bd when you can 
Its nice at the moment as were not allowed to have unprotected sex before the scratch so dont have to think about if I'm ovulating or not, not that I bother anymore anyway lol


----------



## Noele0002

Lol star that would be a nice feeling to have!


----------



## star25

Hi ladies 

Had the scratch today and it was similar to a smear except it hurt! I think it was worse cos I'd told myself it wouldnt hurt at all, it was only for a minute or 2 and was like an intense period pain and ive had light cramps since then, she done it once then looked to see if she had enough for a sample but didnt so done a bit more and thats when it hurt most, at least tho I know what the tube is like for the embryo transfer as this is what she used Started the drinks today and theyre grim, like a weak blackcurrent juice with a thick texture amd brown in color, yummy! Also got dh sa results bk, 17mil count, 52% motility and 9% morphology so not bad, theu said when it comes to the time would do icsi if need be but depends on how they are when needed

How is everyone else?


----------



## cntrygrl

Oh glad the scratch wasn't horrible. I thought they would put you under kind of like when I had my polyps removed. I'm glad it wasn't as invasive as that though. :sick: those drinks sound awful, but it's all for a good reason.


----------



## star25

I think I'll be a bit worried about the egg collection as its a sedation but not full general anaesthetic and last 2 times I have not reacted well to GA, just hope sedation isn't as bad!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Hoping it goes well for you. Is there anything you can mention to the doctor about that?


----------



## star25

I think I'll warn them in case start being sick again, shouldnt be as bad where it's a sedation but dont know it will affect me, after lap they didnt give me any anti sickness for hrs as thought I'd already had too many meds and was too sleepy but eventually they did so should have just done it to begin with!


----------



## cntrygrl

I agree. After my last surgery in January I was starving. I stayed awake long enough to eat and then passed back out.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry to hear the scratch was a little painful and that the juice is gross... But at least it is all for a good thing  where are you at in your current cycle?

AFM- I had my follie scan yesterday and the good news is that something I did worked  My lining is 13mm and it usually is only 6mm. I'm not sure if it was the 'extra day' of Femara my doctor had me take (doubt it) or if it was because I drank 8oz of pom juice from days 5-12. Or because I drank 1-2 cups of raspberry leaf tea from days 5-12. Or because I started taking vitamin e daily.... Either way I am stoked and plan on doing this exact same thing for my next IUI cycle in Sept. My follies in the other hand weren't so great in my opinion. I had 3 on my right ovary that were a little over 10mm and 1 huge 34mm on my left (maybe a cyst? I've never really heard follies that size) and I also had a bunch of free fluid or something along those lines so that think I already ovulated or am ovulating. So no trigger which is fine with me since we are not doing iui this cycle anyways. I am just happy with my lining


----------



## star25

Thats great news about your lining noele, your definitely doing something right, I'm not sure on follie sizes, sounds like if you have ovulated though your lining will help 
I think my scratch will also help improve Chance of a natural conception, I wont hold my breath of that happening before ivf but I have my fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- That's great about your lining. The 34mm sounds like it could be a cyst and not a follie. Hopefully you aren't getting over stimulated because believe me that hurts. I had it with my injectables my ovaries were so sore.

FXed for all you ladies!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- That is wonderful that it increases your chances of natural conception  I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you and who knows maybe you won't even have to go through with the IVF!!

Cntrygrl- I was a bit concerned with that too. This might sounds weird but when I had my scan done yesterday it actually kind of hurt (not painful but I was pretty uncomfortable when she was probing around my left ovary). I've never had that happen at any of my scans and now today I am extremely sore on my left side. Not super painful or anything but noticeably sore. All day I have been trying to think if I am sore from the ultrasound still or if I am sore from ovulation... Now I am thinking maybe it has something to do with that large follie. I'm not concerned enough at this point to contact my doctor but if it gets worse I will.


----------



## star25

You could be right about it hurting from the large follie, see how you go and rest where you can


----------



## cntrygrl

If tylenol or a heating pad doesn't make you feel more comfortable then I'd mention it to the doctor. It took my ovaries quite awhile to get down to normal size, but I definitely had OHSS.


----------



## Noele0002

Ok so my doctor always emails me the next day after my follie scans with the official report of findings from my scan and I just got it right now. It is definitely a 35mm cyst. He thinks I already ovulated. So now just wait until AF then I think I am doing a CD 3 scan to confirm resolution (not sure if that is the right word) basically make sure the cyst went down in size. But I will be on vacation for 10 days next cycle during my ovulation week so I plan on skipping meds and scans next cycle and try for September.


----------



## Noele0002

Question.. since my doctor thinks I've already ovulated that's why there no follies besides my cyst? Or would a recently ovulated follie still show up on a scan? Just trying to figure out if I have a chance at all this cycle. When you ovulate does that follie immediately leave the ovary and no chance of seeing it on ultrasound? Sorry if this sounds stupid but I am just praying that maybe I had one or two good size follies that released prior to make scan and that I still have a chance this cycle.


----------



## cntrygrl

Because of the fluid he's seeing it means the egg has already left the follicle. So unless you've already been dtd you may be out.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- we've been dtd every other day since CD 9 and today is CD 15. So hopefully it was enough to cover it...


----------



## star25

Sounds promising noele that you've covered all your bases :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Yeah you've definitely covered your bases then! Good Luck!


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks ladies! We will see what happens... I'm just shocked I ovulated on my own so early! Had to have been CD 14 or earlier. Without the trigger I normally don't ovulate until between CD 17-22. Hope everything is going good for you ladies


----------



## star25

Maybe you ovulated early on your own because of your new regime as well as it improving your lining noele, whatever the reason all good!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I think you are right! If I get a BFN this cycle then next cycle I will try that same regime even though next cycle will be an all natural cycle. Hopefully it works again  How are you doing? What CD are you on? 

Oh and I removed the false positive opks I got on my fertility friend chart and it gave me cross hairs on CD 13 whichs sound about right since I had a spike in CD 14 and the ultrasound should ovulation. I'm coming to the conclusion that I should give up opks all together but it's so hard lol.


----------



## star25

Hi, even if it is a natural go you still have a Better chance with your new regime working :)

I'm CD28 and no sore boobs or cramps starting so could be a longer one which I didnt want, tho dI'd have some white cm in underwear today so could be a sign that maybe ive just ovulated in the last day or 2


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- You chart is at least looking more normal and not all over the place like it was. I say stick with the natural regime it seems to be working for you.

Star-- Hoping it's not a really long cycle for you.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- are you actively ttc this cycle? Hopefully you did ovulate and can be in the tww  Hoping your cycle isn't too long!

Cntrygrl- yeah my chart definitely seems more normal compared to my past several cycles!! I will stick with is 

Hope you ladies have a good weekend!


----------



## star25

Hi, I couldn't have unprotected sex before the scratch so couldn't ttc naturally but I had the scratch on CD22 and could have ovulated after then so a miracle might be possible!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- ok I forgot about that part! Well I am praying for your miracle


----------



## star25

I think I must have ovulated after the scratch as had that on CD22 and if had ovulated before then I'd have sore boobs by now and feelings of af but I'm CD30 and nothing so probably going to be a 
42-45 day cycle, hoping it doesnt go to 50 !


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Your chart is looking great!

Star-- Blech for a long cycle. It could have something to do with the scratch also.

Danni-- How are you doing?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- Yeah I am happy with the way my temps look this cycle. Fertility friend changed my ovulation date this morning to CD 15 instead of CD 13. But that can't be true since my ultrasound confirmed ovulation on CD 14. So I think because I miss the past two days of temps that's why (I went out of town for the weekend). I'm just going to leave it though and see if it corrects itself. 

Star- Any signs that's AF is on it's way yet?


----------



## star25

U could be right cntrygrl, no signs yet :(( hate af when it shows - hate it when it doesn't!


----------



## cntrygrl

It could actually be the temp on CD 9 throwing it off or the temp where it went down just a little after your rise.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- For some reason around CD 8 or 9 I usually get a high temp and I am thinking it is from the Femara but not totally sure. If it was your chart would you just leave it as is or remove one of those temps? 

Star- I know what you mean! Hang in there!


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I would leave it as is, but probably go with CD13 as my O day.


----------



## Noele0002

Funny so I planned on leaving it as is but I added that I had creamy cm yesterday (sorry tmi) because I forgot to add that yesterday and ff moved me back to CD 13 without me changing anything with my temps. And yeah either way I am going with CD 13 as O day.


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Your chart is looking great though. None of that zigzag pattern.


----------



## Noele0002

I caved and tested this morning and it was a bfn. Today is 11dpo. Just hoping it is a little too early yet  I won't be terribly bummed if AF shows because I did not have my hopes up at all this cycle. I only tested because I had 1 test laying around and my temps still look good this morning so I figured why not.. lol I am thinking I will wait to test until Monday now if AF still isn't here by then. But if my temp goes up again tomorrow or stays up the next two days then I might test on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## cntrygrl

I think that's your best chart I've seen!


----------



## star25

Sending you babydust noele, 11dpo is quite early so hoping the witch stays away! 
As for me, hope she bloody hurries up, no sore boobs or anything and I'm CD35 now grrr!


----------



## Dannixo

Good luck!


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks ladies! Temp dropped a bit today. Just have to wait and see. I work all weekend thank heavens so I won't even be thinking about it. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!

Star- Sorry to hear you have no sign of AF.. but maybe that is a good thing? We can hope that you get your bfp naturally this cycle  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## star25

It does mean if I have ovulated it was after the scratch so wasnt having protected sex then, ive tested twice with cheapies and bfn so just a long cycle, had some ovulation type pains this
Am for a few mins so could be a while yet! 

Did you say you will test again Mon? Have everything crossed for you :)

Danni, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry about the bfns. But hey maybe you are ovulating now  you and dh better get busy ;-) and I will test Mon if AF hasn't already showed. I was maybe going to test Saturday or Sunday if my temps stayed up but since the drop this morning I will not be testing this weekend.


----------



## Dannixo

Star I am 3dpo


----------



## star25

Good luck this cycle Danni


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Waiting on the results of that test.

Star-- It's horrible being in limbo of where you are in your cycle, but at least there's a plan for when AF does finally arrive.

Danni-- Good Luck!


----------



## Noele0002

Sorry ladies! I decided not to test today because yesterday I was almost certain af was in her way since I was so emotional. I thought I even felt AF but I guess not because she is a no show today. I don't have any tests or else I would have this morning. If AF doesn't show today I will buy a test tonight and use it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I still have my fingers crossed for you!!

Dannixo- Sending you luck and babydust this cycle!  Are you still using the fertility monitor?


----------



## star25

Ooh good news she hasnt showed noele, good luck for tomorrows test :) 

I'm CD39 today, yesterday had an e mail from the researcher asking how the drinks were going and when do I think I'll be in for treatment I e mailed back and asked if the scratch can delay your period amd she said it sometimes can but shes had one girl get pregnant after the scratch who was due for ivf so now shes got my hopes up but I havent any symptoms of anything so mine's probably due to the scratch, just annoying as my cycles were getting better
Ill wait to end of week and if af I'll test again


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Well that is good news about that other girl getting pregnant after the scratch! Should give you a little bit more hope. Hoping to hear good news from you at the end of the week. 

AFM- The more I think about it the more I am convinced that I did ovulate on CD 15 not CD 13 and that FF was right in the beginning. I definitely feel like AF is going to show up. If AF shows tomorrow than I think I really did ovulate on CD 15. The reason I am thinking this is because today is 15dpo and no AF and this has NEVER EVER happened before. If I ovulated on CD 15 than that would make me only 13dpo which would be more 'normal' compared to my cycles and matched with all my pre-af symptoms that I am having... (Super emotional, slight backache, and acne although I've had acne all cycle for some reason). Also, I remember having a lot of pain on CD 15. Not super painful but sore ovaries so maybe that had to do with ovulation? I originally thought the pain was left over from the ultrasound I had the day before because the tech was certainly not gentle at this last scan. Who knows and maybe I am thinking too much about it but it's frustrating and I hate not knowing. I'm also confused why I had 'free fluid in the cul de sac' on my ultrasound scan which is apparently evidence of recent ovulation. Also, if I ovulated on CD 15 I would have had no follies to ovulate... I only had a 35mm cyst on my left ovary and no dominant follies on my right. So if I ovulated CD 15 there would have been nothing to ovulate... Haha can anyone else make sense of this?


----------



## star25

It is confusing noele, I'm hoping you ovulated CD13 and about to get your bfp! 
What CD was your scan showing the fluid?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- the scan was CD 14. The doctor said there was evidence (free fluid) of recent ovulation.


----------



## star25

Hmm sounds like it could have been CD13 then as scan didnt show any follies and the pain could have been from the scan and post ovulation, how are you feeling now?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Thanks! I am sorry to be so obsessive but I am just confused and hate not knowing. I still feel like AF is about to show anytime. I just know AF is going to show. I have that feeling lol I just want this cycle to be over so I can take a break from meds. Dh and I are going on a 10 day roadtrip in less than 2 weeks and I'm looking forward to forgetting all about ttc for a cycle!!


----------



## star25

Lol dont worry noele, you are not the only obsessive one around here! 
Hope af doesnt come for you, your road trip sounds fun, we want to do that in America but who knows when we'll ever get around to doing it!


----------



## Noele0002

Well ladies AF arrived (go figure) I'm not too bummed because I knew she was coming. Now no meds this cycle  yay! I am still going to try naturally. Not sure if I will be tracking ovulation or at least 'trying' to track ovulation. Like I said I will be on vacation during my fertile week and it might be hard to keep up with opks and bbt. But I am planning on following my same regime as last cycle of vitamin e daily, 8oz of pom juice daily from days 5-14, red raspberry leaf tea 1-2 cups daily from days 5-14. Thanks again for all of your support. 

Star- I am thinking about you and praying you will be out of limbo soon!!! I feel your pain of not knowing.


----------



## star25

Sorry noele, just have a rest from ttc while your on hol and just enjoy yourself without worrying about opks and all that business, we all need a break and you need to make the most of your time away xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- I agree with Star. Just take a break from it all while on vacation. It gets so stressful and time consuming. It's nice to give our bodies a break and try to relax.


----------



## Noele0002

Ok ladies I think I will take your advice and leave the opks and bbt thermometer at home while on vacation


----------



## cntrygrl

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:
Here is a picture of his bedding set and the pillows & curtains I made.
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 4









rocking chair.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- So cute  I bet you are getting so excited to finally meet him!! Not too much longer now!!


----------



## star25

ahh that's lovely, can't believe how quick time is flying by for you!


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank you Ladies. Lol definitely beginning the uncomfortable part of pregnancy, but I wouldn't change it for the world. Hoping you all get your BFP's soon :hugs:


----------



## star25

Thank you cntrygrl
Just realised you made that cntrygrl, clever lady! 
Bet you cant wait now, just been with my sister and shes getting to that point now though shes only got a little bump finding it harder with my 3 yr old nephew now in this hot weather too 

I'm CD43 today, had some sharp pains when I got up from lying on sofa yesterday that made me stop and bend over, have had this right before af before but still dont have sore boobs or any other sign shes on her way, I didnt want to test again as hate the bfns but the researcher at the clinic just e mailed to see if my period has arrived yet so I'll have to teat tomorrow then e mail her bk as I said I would at the end of this week, wish me luck for a miracle!!

Noele, when does your hol start? 

I move house next thurs so at least I'm pretty occupied at the moment to waste the time away what with work, packing amd cleaning!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Lots and lots of :dust: to you.

Here is the blanket I finished making him also.
 



Attached Files:







blanket.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## star25

That looks cosy :) im useless at anything like that!


----------



## cntrygrl

I actually learned to crochet watching youtube.


----------



## star25

Thank you for the babydust but looks like bfn thought saw something faint but not really, might try again in few days as dont know if or when ovulated


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry to hear about the bfn have you tested again yet? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. What CD are you on now?


----------



## star25

I'm CD46 , havent tested again but will at end of week, spoke to clinic who will induce af if not here by then, stupid af lol


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone?

I'm busy still packing for move tomoro but needed a break! Still have cleaning to do and have ran out of energy as at work at 7 this morning too 
Cant wait to move though and get settled before starting the ivf

Hope your all well


----------



## Noele0002

Hey Star! Sorry I have been quiet but getting ready for my vacation and getting ready for school to start the day after I get back from vacation. I hope the move goes smooth for you  Any sign of AF yet? Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## star25

Hi noele, thats ok, guessed you were busy, no sign of af yet, going to test Saturday but have no signs of anything so probably not a lot of point! 
Move has gone ok but I am sooo tired ive given up doing anything now, ive got work in the morning too but hate sitting around in mess!

Hope you enjoy your holiday, so jealous! Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- FXed for tomorrow for you!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Maybe no sign is a good sign?! I've still got my fingers crossed for you  I leave tonight for our roadtrip for the next 2 weeks and half of our trip will be spent in the mountains so not sure how much internet/phone service I will have but I will definitely be checking as much as I can!!


----------



## Noele0002

Oh and I am so bummed... For some reason I got logged out of my fertilityfriend account and J can't remember my password or login info since I've never logged out of it for the past two years. When I signed up for the account it was under my old email address (which is now deleted) so I can't request them to send me a new password... I have to start all over lol it had over 2 years of my cycles on there :-(


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Enjoy your road trip and have a relaxing time. Sorry to hear about getting logged out that's such a pain in the butt. Is there a customer service you can call or e-mail about getting a new password?


----------



## star25

Your road trip sounds great, especially the mountains part :)
I got a bfn this morning as per usual, dont know why I do it to myself! 
Going to e mail the clinic and see what they say as on day 51 now and fed up of waiting


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sorry to hear about the bfn. But hopefully they induce AF and you will be on your way to IVF soon  but you have one more cycle before that right?


----------



## star25

Yes after this af I wait for the next one and start injections day 3 ,roughly, of that cycle, so glad ivechad the new house to distract me!


----------



## star25

Hello everyone, just an update, clinic asked me to go in for scan tomoro or weds to see whats going on, bit of a pain as they only told me today and it means I have to ring in the morning for an appointment and book a ferry for which I have to make sure theres one at the right time and get e mail comfirmation of the appointment and print it off to get the ferry half price otherwise can be over £85 a return for a 40min ferry ride! I'll stop moaning soon but it's just a palaver with work too and dh work as he works night, I like to be more organised normally!

Hope your all well and your having a very relaxing trip noele :) x


----------



## star25

Cntrygrl, not long now :) my sisters just started maternity leave lucky bugger!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Good Luck with the scan. Hoping it's nothing major and just a delayed cycle. I totally envy your sister being on maternity leave already. I'm working up until this little guy arrives and it's getting harder each week. Our maternity leave over here is pretty crappy. You can take 12 weeks off, but it's unpaid. Disability will pay you for 6 weeks (8 weeks w/ a c-section), but it's only something like $170 a week.


----------



## star25

Ahh thats not good cntrygrl, bet u need the rest by now, I know my sister was feeling it but shes got a 3 yr old too and was working 4 days a week in the care home 
Here we can take up to a year off, 6 weeks at 90% of normal wage amd another 7.5 month's at about £135 a week and the last 3 months are unpaid of u want to take the last 3, it's pretty good and as ive been waiting so long I'll definitely be taking a year if/ when it happens! 

Got a scan at 10:40 tomoro


----------



## star25

Hi, had scan and got a good thick lining but a cyst on ovary which is preventing bleeding, have got provera to take for 7 days then should bleed after that, just hope it doesn't happen next cycle as wont be as to start the ivf


----------



## star25

They said cyst is where my body tried to ovulate but didnt and the follicle turned to a cyst


----------



## cntrygrl

Ugh sorry to hear about the cyst. Hoping everything goes smoothly this upcoming cycle so you can start the IVF process.


----------



## star25

Definitely feel af on the way, got sore boobs and pretty bad cramps, got 2 more days of provera so it's definitely working, just want this cycle over with now

Noele, hope your having a fantastic time :))

Cntrygrl, really not long now for you, are you planning any particular birth if you can? can you believe ive already thought about this even though ive never had a bfp but know I would want a water birth, where I live though think theres only one birthing pool so pot luck if you get it!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- My hospital doesn't do water births, but they do I have a tub I can labor in if I want. I live about 10 minutes from the hospital so I plan on staying home as long as possible where I'm most comfortable. I'll have DH and my mum to help me relax so hoping that's all I need.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- So sorry to hear about the cyst but at the same time I am glad the Provera is working so you can start a new cycle! I hope you have been doing well  

Cntrygrl- Hope all is going well for you and you are getting prepared for baby  

Well ladies my vacation was definitely fun and relaxing! Did not think about ttc not once. It was so nice.


----------



## star25

Thats good to hear noele, glad you had a relaxing time :)
Where are you in your cycle now? 

Ive got one more day of provera left so should have af soon, I'm so impatient now and really want to start the ivf, just hoping and praying that after all this waiting it works! 
Cant believe I'm CD60 now the time I actually want af


----------



## Java123

Hi Everyone,

Hope its ok that I join in the group. 

Basically my story is that we have been trying for about 3 years. We had a MC about a year ago while taking clomid... now im at a new doctor who is running tests and recommended femara. Ill be starting my first dose on this cycle once the pergesterone pill kicks in and gives me my period.

Anyone have any positive things to say about femera?


----------



## Dannixo

I did 7 rounds of clomid and 4 with femara. I have never gotten pregnant but I'm also diagnosed as unexplained. . I did however have better response on femara not thinning my lining like clomid and no side effects. I produced 4-11 eggs each cycle with both medicine. I went on to do femara with menopur injections and still nothing.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- today is CD 23 lol I had to look at fertilityfriend because I had no clue. I'm going to try to link my new chart in my signature.


----------



## star25

It's a good sign you've had time off thinking about ttc when you dont know what CD your on! 
I'm CD62 , first day off provera so should have af in next day or so, I'm now hoping for a normal cycle so I can start ivf start of Oct 

Java, good luck, I haven't been on femera, just Clomid, sorry about the mc x


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone?

Think af is nearly here, having spotting tonight and some cramps earlier so hoping this is it, CD66!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Hi! Sorry I haven't been on much but last week was my first week of school and I was totally overwhelmed. Did AF finally show up yet? So sorry you had such a long cycle. 

AFM- AF showed up today so I am on CD 1. I am supposed to call my doc today and set up everything for our IUI #2... I'm having mixed feelings... A big part of me wants to call it quits for now and just focus on school and work. I know DH is kind of feeling the same way but the other part of me wants to give it this one last try then go on the long break... I'm going to think about this all day long and then figure out what I want to do.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Hopefully AF has arrived for you so you can get this IVF show on the road. 

I can't recommend enough of saving your money for a specialist rather than continuing with an OBGYN. There is only so much that they can do. Luckily everything I had done with OBGYN was covered by my insurance which gave us 3 chances of IUI's with the specialist that were covered. We only needed the one.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I know and I want to visit a specialist but that is just not going to happen in the near future. Having to pay all that money out of pocket and up front would totally break DH and I as of right now since I just cut my work load in half to focus on school. For us our only choices are to give this last IUI a shot with our OBGYN or take a long two year break while I'm in school. Like I've said before, at least with our OBGYN I don't have to pay anything upfront and I just get billed and can make payments to pay it off. 

Also, I figured out on a calendar that CD 12 and 13 fall on a Saturday and Sunday this month and those would be the days I'd normally have my follie scan so I might not have a choice this month anyways because my clinic isn't open on weekends.


----------



## star25

That is a hard decision noele, it sounds like you want to give it one last shot though then concentrate on your schooling, what is it yourstudying?
I finally got af Monday CD67 ! Now I can order my meds in a few weeks and hopefully get started next cycle which will probably be start of Oct if I have a normal one 

How is everyone else? 
Not long now cntrygrl!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Yay! Glad AF finally decided to show!! I am going for Medical Assisting & Health Unit Coordinator. Medical Assisting is a 2 year program and Health Unit Coordinator is 1 year but after I finish my Medical Assistant program I will have most of the credits needed already for the Health Unit Coordinator so I will only have to go for 1 more additional semester after I graduate. Technically 2 1/2 years total.


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Ladies.

I am currently on CD1 and will be starting my 3rd round of Clomid tomorrow at 200mg. hopefully it does something this time..


----------



## star25

Hi misscassie, good luck this cycle, have you been on any strength of Clomid?


----------



## MissCassie

star25 said:


> Hi misscassie, good luck this cycle, have you been on any strength of Clomid?


Hi Star,

my first round was 50mg and nothing happened. then they put me up to 150mg my dr said it looks my folies were trying to do somehing they were at 10mm. so i am hoping that 200mg does the trick.


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm beginning to wonder if Clomid is as helpful as doctors try saying.


----------



## star25

Me too cntrygrl

How is everyone?

I had some bad news yesterday about my dog, shes got leukemia, on steroids which can help keep it at bay for maybe 3-6 months and then they will stop working :(
If shes well enough for a general anaesthetic they can take a sample of lymph node and send to a specialist to see if chemo will help which is the best option but costs between 2-5k :( we nearly have 5 k but thats my back up ivf money ( which I hope I didnt need) couldn't stop crying yesterday then my little sister txt to say she would lend me the money as shes nit using any of her inheritance yet and that made me cry more! 
I dont know if any of you have dogs and may think I'm crazy but ive had her since she was 8 weeks old and shes part of my family and I have to give her the best chance
Sorry for rambling on

Hope your all well?


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry to hear about your dog, Star. I had dogs growing up and it's so hard knowing what to do that is best for them. My last dog ended up with kidney failure and really bad hips. We ended up having to put him down. I now have 3 cats the oldest one is 14. They definitely become a key part in our families and are like our family members/kids.


----------



## star25

Thank you cntrygrl, I feel a bit better about it today as shes looking so much better on herself and you wouldn't know there was anything wrong, I know it's just the steroids but at least shes responding to them 

34 days to go cntrygrl, seems to have gone so quick, so pleased for you it's all gone well


----------



## Noele0002

Star- So sorry to hear about your dog :-( I have a cat that is practically my baby so I know how much a human can bond with a pet. They are family. It's hard to make those kinds of decisions. But I am wishing you and your dog the best of luck!! 

AFM- I feel like a zombie.... Working a full-time job and a part-time job, plus school full-time!! I've never been this tired in my life. Today is CD 10. My dh and I decided to give this last IUI a shot with my obgyn since we had the hCG trigger shot we bought a few months ago and never used. Also, OB Educator (the women who sets up the IUI's and scans) informed me that my clinic had a few fertility experts come in and update the doctors on the latest 'findings' and 'techniques' so she said that they are doing things a little different now. So now I am going in for a scan on CD 11 (tomorrow) but I am also going in for blood work. I think it is testing my estrogen levels... I can't remember but I guess testing for that gives a better idea of ovulation than just the scan. Also, our plan if scan goes good is to have dh give me hCG trigger shot Monday morning and then IUI Tuesday afternoon. I am also trying the follow that regime if the pom juice, red raspberry leaf tea, and vitamin E... But so far I have completely forgot to take the vitamin E and I've barely drank any of the tea but I have been drinking the pom juice so we will see how my lining turns out. 

Hope you ladies are all doing well


----------



## star25

Thats good your giving it another go noele, I'm ok thank you, now my dog has perked up I'm feeling a bit better about it, shes having a sample of lymph node removed Monday under a general so it can be sent to specialist for testing and hopefully be treated with chemo 
I'm CD11 today, I will probably order beds around CD21 so gives them 2 weeks to arrive in case I have a 35 day cycle, I hope the cysts stay away!


----------



## Nightnurse

hi ladies please join in
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2229445-clomid-2014-beyond.html#post33726195


----------



## cntrygrl

Sorry Nightnurse, but Clomid didn't work for me or the women that are still active on this thread.


----------



## Noele0002

Hey ladies! My scan went great today  My lining is 8mm and I had three follies between both ovaries. Size 19, 16, and 14 plus 11 under 10mm but doctor is not worried about them other ones. I had my estrogen level bloodwork done and ny doctor said he will get the results tomorrow and let me know whether he is going to have me take an estrogen supplement or not. Also, my IUI got bumped up. He wants me to have my trigger shot at 9pm on Saturday and go in exactly 36hours late on Monday morning at 9am for the IUI. I am feeling really good about this. Obviously, I know better than to get my hopes up but so far everything seems to be looking good... Fingers crossed please  

Have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## Dannixo

Sounds promising! Good luck!


----------



## star25

There's nothing wrong with getting your hopes up, its what keeps us going , great news on the scan, hope all goes well :)


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks ladies


----------



## Juliars

_Heres a pretty cool thing I saw in an article. It talks about TCM, acupuncture and different kinds of herbs for fertility. I didnt know about those personally, but I realized that I was doing some of that stuff inadvertently while trying to maintain a healthy lifestle. Now Im pregnant, and I really think it was because of that lifestyle change. Here is some of the article:_

Doctors in China report up to a 70% rate of success in treating male as well as female infertility. This is an astonishing number, as conventional Western drug and invasive therapies hover at around 8-12% success. There are literally hundreds of different infertility herbs in traditional Chinese herb therapies. The key to its success is knowing which herbs relate to which problems, and how to combine the different herbs to form complex medicine.

Which Chinese herbs are used for infertility? 

Epimedium leaf
Achyranthes root
Rehmannia root
Dang gui root
Curculiginis root
Asian plantain seed
Lyceum fruit
Hydrolyzed pearl powder
Royal jelly powder
Peony
Cinnamon and poria

Source: Homeremediesforgettingpregnant
View: Why chose Chinese herbal medicine for infertility?


----------



## cntrygrl

Everything sounds very promising, Noele. I will keep everything crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks so much Cntrygrl!

So I got my estrogen levels back yesterday and the doctor said my levels we low so he prescribed me to take 2mg Estradiol 3 times a day for the next two weeks! I've had a feeling I needed a little help with that so I am happy to have a little assistance. I have my IUI this morning in 30 mins and Dh can't come with me :-( he HAD to be at work today. I'm really hoping since my lining is finally 'good' my follies are all around a normal range and now I'm taking the estrogen supplements along with IUI that maybe this could possibly do the trick.... Fingers crossed that DH's swims are healthy and good.... I will update after my appointment  Happy Monday ladies! I hope your weeke starts off great!


----------



## Noele0002

Hi ladies! My IUI went great. DH's sperm was really good. I didn't get numbers or anything but he said better than last time and this time there was no problem with it liquefying like last time. So I am definitely hopeful! I am having some cramps though :-( I'm not used to cramps because I don't normally get them. But I remember having cramps last time too and I guess it is normal. Blood pregnancy test on 14 days of AF hasn't showed her ugly face by that time!! 2 week wait begins...


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- Good luck and make sure to DTD tonight also just incase you have some late releasers.


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- I was planning on dtd tomorrow night but now that you mention that maybe I will dtd tonight instead  

I finally figured out how to add my new fertility friend chart.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- how is it going? What CD are you on now? I think we are really close in our cycles. I'm hoping you had a short cycle this time!! We are all so excited for you to start your IVF journey.  I hope all is going well for you!


----------



## star25

Hi, hioe all goes well noele, sounds iui went well and all positive!

Im CD17 today, been having some ovulation type pains this week so hoping for a 35 day cycle and can start stimming ( I hope!!)


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am really hoping you have a short cycle this time  My fingers are crossed for you!!!

Today is 5dpiui and nothing going on. I'm doing pretty good without symptom spotting but we will see how the second part of the tww goes lol I'm not planning on testing out the trigger/ or just testing for the heck of it until 7dpiui or 8dpiui. 

Hope you ladies all have a great weekend!!


----------



## star25

Hi noele, feeling some crampy pains today so hopefully something going on! 

Sending you lots of babydust for your bfp :)


----------



## star25

Good luck for if you start testing in next few days noele! X


----------



## MissCassie

I'm on cd18 and very cramps today and it's 200mg clomid. 

Good luck noele with your testing in the coming days. 

:dust: To everyone


----------



## Noele0002

I caved and tested earlier than planned lol but today is 6dpiui/8dp trigger. There was definitely a second line but as we all know the trigger usually stays in my system for 12-14 days so we still have a ways to go. But it did surprise me with how dark the line actually was. Not sure if I will test tomorrow though because I don't have any more tests unless I make a run tonight... We will see lol


----------



## Noele0002

And thanks so much ladies! I LOVE all the support!


----------



## star25

Maybe now you have tested you should keep testing daily so you know when trigger is out of your system and when the line is a bfp line if yesterday's test was the trigger?


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- You have a nice dip in there too. My second line never completely went away. FXed that this is it for you.

Star-- Hoping you have a shorter cycle so you can get start your IVF journey :hugs:


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I did not make it to the store to buy more tests lol but I will make a stop today after work and will plan to test every day from now until af. I will test in the morning and update you ladies  why is poas so addicting? For as much pain as it can be to see a bfn I still enjoy taking a test and having that 'chance' that it could be a bfp!!


----------



## Noele0002

Hey ladies! So yesterday morning I screwed up my testing out the trigger lol... I had to pee so bad when I woke up I totally forgot to test until I had finished going :-( but I tested with second morning urine (it was only a 2 hour hold) and there was an extremely faint second line. Well this morning I tested the right way (first morning urine) and there is definitely a second line there. It's faint but not a squinter!! I can actually see it if I am standing 5+ feel away. I'm obviously not going to get my hopes up because the trigger likes to stay in my system for a long time. Today is 11dp trigger and 9dpiui. It's still early and that trigger still has plenty of time to fade away but I am a tiny bit on alert because of out of all my previous triggers at 11dp trigger they were extremely faint ghost lines... You had to squint to see them and half the time if I showed DH he could not see them at all. I guess we will just wait and see what tomorrows test brings... I'm working 16+ hours tomorrow so I probably won't be able to update you ladies until tomorrow night.  Thanks for being there for me! It's nice to have you ladies right there with me!


----------



## star25

I'm sooo excited for you noele! If yesterday's were faint squinters then it's positive news, cant wait for tomorrow's update :) x


----------



## cntrygrl

Noele-- My second line never went away and only got darker. Your temps are looking great also. When is your blood test again?


----------



## star25

Cntrygrl how are you?


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I'm hanging in there. Ready for this little guy to be out that is for sure. I'm down to weekly appointments. I honestly think the last few weeks drag the longest.

Noele-- Can you post pictures of your tests?


----------



## Dannixo

Good luck ladies! I'm still here...


----------



## Noele0002

Hey! My temp dropped this morning :-( but I woke up 2 1/2 hours earlier for work so not sure if that had anything to do with it. Not sure why FF didn't make it a 'white dot' for today's temp?! Anyways, I poas this morning and there was definitely a line there still but it was lighter than yesterdays test. I still did not have to squint to see it though.. I can't believe it's still the trigger because every other cycle I've had with the trigger it was incredibly faint by this time almost like a ghost line. But who knows... I hate limbo. Oh and I forgot to mention but my boobs have been sore/tender for the last three days too!! I'm wondering if that could be an effect from the estrogen supplements I'm taking? I decided not to test tomorrow but I will for sure on Saturday. I want to just see what my temp does tomorrow and also I don't want to get more bummed out if the line is a lot fainter. I will update on Saturday! Happy Friday ladies and hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## star25

Ooh limbo is the worst but theres still a line so quite possibly your bfp, I so hope it is! X


----------



## cntrygrl

Hey Danni-- How is everything going with fostering? Have you had any placements yet?

Noele-- The temp drop could definitely be because of the different time waking up. Especially since it was 2 hours earlier.


----------



## star25

How many days past trigger and iui are you now noele? At least the line is still there! X


----------



## Dannixo

We have not had a placement yet


----------



## star25

Any news noele? Hope you're ok 

So excited for you cntrygrl, not long now, not long til I meet my first niece either! About time after the nephews lol, sister had to go for scan last week as wasn't feeling as much movement and bump was measuring 29 wks instead of 37 but everythings fine shes just small, shes a skinny minny so dont think could get any bigger anyway! Baby weighs about 6lb at the moment, cant wait though think my babysitter duties are about to increase!

Afm, I think I might have felt the start of boobs pain this morning just slightly, I could be wrong though so will see, got to do the blood test again for all the hep b, hiv etc, this will be about the 4 th time now, everytime I get close to the ivf theyre out of date! I'm running low on tje drinks too and really dont want to have to make a special trip to get more so hope af gets here soon!


----------



## Noele0002

Sorry for not updating sooner... Af showed on Saturday which was 14dpt and 12dpiui. I was so bummed. This cycle was miserable for me taking all those pills between letrozole, metformin and Estrogen supplements... I'm ready I guess for mine and dh long break. We are thinking it's going to be close to two years before we can afford to get in with a specialist. We want to work on buying a house first and I have the remaining of my two years left at school still. But we did talk about it and we are still going to be trying every month but just naturally/no meds or scans. I'm no going anywhere here either. I will still check in all the time to support you ladies


----------



## Noele0002

Star- for your sake I am hoping AF shows soon so you can get a move on to IVF  so excited for you!


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that noele, glad your staying here though, like you said you can still try naturally, it's quite possible you will be one of the ladies who get a bfp when you stop trying and I really hope you are, you deserve it for all the support you give us ;) xx


----------



## Dannixo

I'm so sorry Noele!


----------



## Noele0002

Thanks ladies!! I think I am also going to do my best to convince dh that we should look into foster/adoption... Up to this point DH has had a strict NO on fostering or adoption but maybe now since we exhausted all of our options for ttc he will be open to it... I just think it's time to at least look into other options but when the time comes I still want to see a specialist!


----------



## Dannixo

We became licensed foster parents in june. We also started the process to adopt a little boy a month ago. There are other options!


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Out of curiosity have you paid a lot of money so far in the foster/adoption process?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Hows it going? Any sight of AF yet?


----------



## Dannixo

None. We don't have to pay a single dime ever with our agency.


----------



## star25

Hi no af yet, again! Ive got all my meds though, 2 big boxes arrived Weds, so much stuff! 
I'll phone them Mon to say af is playing up again


----------



## star25

Hi ladies 
Phoned clinic and got appointment for scan on thurs, if all ok will take provera again and then when get af have baseline and of still ok and no cysts I can start stimming! So could be in 2 weeks, just pray theres no cysts to hold anything up now 
How is everyone else? 

Cntrygrl, any signs yet?


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Yay for moving forward with IVF. I can't wait and I'm so excited for you. As for signs.... Nothing so far, I have a very stubborn comfortable little boy in there. We even walked around the world's largest garage sale yesterday.


----------



## star25

Ahh thank you cntrygrl for the support and being excited for me!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I will be praying for no cysts for you!! Hopefully you get to start soon 

Cntrygrl- I can't believe you only have a week or so left!!! I am so excited for you  Cant wait to see pics of your lil man!!!

Dannixo- That's wonderful that you don't have to pay anything. What type of agency are you going through? I am really interested in learning more about the foster/adoption route but I have no idea where to start. How old is the little boy that you are trying to adopt? How long do you expect the process to take? 

Hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## Dannixo

We go through a private agency. The boy is 3. The process could takes month to a year depending on the case. We are adopting out of our state so it will take longer.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- Well I hope it doesn't take too long for you. 

Star- Hows ot going? When is the scan?


----------



## star25

Hi, scan is tomoro am, hopefully start provera tomoro then ivf when af arrives all being well 

Where ru in your cycle?


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone?

Scan went well, no cysts! Got provera for 5 days then should have af a week after that if it doesnt turn up sooner so can finally start the ivf! Definitely getting scary now but cant wait 

What CD are you on noele?


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone? Any feelings yet cntrygrl? Hope you dont have to wait long if you haven't started already!

Im on 4th day of provera, 1 day left, last time had it 7 days though so hope it works, though last time was a lot later in cycle so probably why had to take it longer


----------



## Noele0002

Star- So happy you had no cysts and can't wait for AF to show up for you  You can finally start IVF I've got everything crossed for you  

I'm on CD 16. Not really paying attention though. It's been nice because dh and I can just bd whenever and not worry about timing and all. I am definitely feeling less stressed and just focusing on other aspects of my busy life right now with school and two jobs. 

Cntrygrl- I'm thinking about you! I am so excited for you to meet your little man


----------



## cntrygrl

Thanks ladies. I've been having contractions on and off, but I think he'll go past his due date since that's tomorrow.


----------



## star25

How are you cntrygrl? 

My niece arrived at 4:30 this morning! Cant wait to see her ,by the sounds of it was another quick one, waters broke at 1am and she had about ten minutes of pushing!
Im working til 8 today so hopefully shes home by then so I can go straight there 

Afm, no af yet, boobs really hurt though and as its the second day f stopping the provera my progesterone levels should be dropping so maybe I have ovulated and my body is also producing progesterone naturally and af will probably arrive CD50 which is Mon 

Hope your all well, Danni how is the adoption process coming along?


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl- We are anxiously awaiting the news of your baby boys arrival  Hoping all is well!!

Star- What CD are you on now? can't wait for AF to show for you! Congrats on being an auntie 

Dannixo- Hoping all is well with you!


----------



## star25

Hi, I'm CD46 ,hoping af will be here by CD50 , just been to sisters for cuddles, shes so tiny!


----------



## Dannixo

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been mia this week. Been crazy! We got a call from our agency for a 4 yr old girl and 3 yr old boy on Wednesday. Severe neglect/abuse. We should have them in our home by tomorrow. I'm Cd 11 today so should ovulate cd 18.


----------



## star25

At is finally here! Will phone clinic in morning to arrange baseline for tomoro or Tuesday, cant wait to start now! 
Hope your all well


----------



## cntrygrl

Parker was born on October 15th at 9:58pm, weighing 8lb 8.8oz and 21 inches long. I started contractions at 5am on the 14th. After 26 hours of hard labor I opted for an epidural due to them wanting to give me pitocin since my uterus was getting tired they said from all the contractions. He was also still sideways. Good news was that I only pushed for 10 minutes and my little guy was born sunny side up no less.


----------



## cntrygrl

Parker Jay
 



Attached Files:







Parker.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dannixo

Aww! He's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## star25

Well done!! He is absolutely adorable and born on the same day as my niece, she was at 4:30am 
So happy for you cntrygrl xxx


----------



## star25

His had baseline, have 17 follicles and start 200 gonal f when I get in, next scan is Friday 

Noele, where ru in cycle?


----------



## Noele0002

Wow Cntrygrl he is perfect  So adorable!! I am so happy for you congrats!!

Star- 17 follies already? What CD was your scan? I'm so very happy AF finally showed up for you  I am hoping and praying this is your month!!! 

Dannixo- Have those two children been placed with you yet? That sounds exciting. Is it just for fostering not adoption? How is it going?

AFM- To tell you the truth I don't even know what cycle day I am on and it won't matter this month anyway s because dh and I haven't 'dtd' in a couple weeks due to us both working almost 60 hour work weeks. It's been exhausting lately. I should be towards the end of my cycle though.


----------



## star25

Sounds exhausting noele, we all need a break from tracking cycle days e
Etc though
I'm CD2 , they said its a good starting amount to stimulate


----------



## Dannixo

We get them tomorrow at 4. We are a foster to adopt home. Right now the goal is for them to go back home but if they go up for adoption, we will adopt them :)


----------



## star25

Cntrygrl, how is parker jay? Hope your both well

Danni, how is the fostering going? 

Noele, how is all your schooling going? Hope your ok 

Afm, day 3 of the gonal f and going well, looking forward to Friday's progress scan but a bit scared in case nothings happening! Feeling twinges in ovaries though, also felt nauseous today and dodgy tummy ( sorry tmi) hoping egg collection will be end of next week, I'm off work from next weds until I'm ready to go back so looking forward to that!


----------



## cntrygrl

We are doing well. Trying to get a routine down. 

Can't wait to see how many follicles you get harvested. It's such an exciting process.


----------



## star25

Glad your doing well :)

Had todays scan, have 25 follicles, 14 on right 11 on left, 1 is bigger than the others and shooting ahead on the chart on the computer, that one might not be any good if shoots ahead too far but doesn't matter, lining is good at 8.5mm 
Next scan is Mon then weds, hoping egg collection will be Friday next week if not then Monday, cant believe 5 days have gone already, started the cetrotide today which isnt as easy as the gonal f pen but managed it ok


----------



## star25

Are you on a new cycle noele? Hope your not working too hard, 60 hour weeks sound exhausting 

Cntrygrl, hope you and new little family are well :)

Danni, how is the fostering going? 

Afm, day 7 of stimms already today, ovaries are feeling big, next scan tomorrow morning


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Hi so sorry I've been mia but this week was midterms for me at school and so much homework! I'm good just busy and exhausted not sure how much longer I will last doing this... Probably will cut my hours down soon because I cant keep going like this. 

I'm happy your scan went good! I've got my fingers crossed for you this week and hope the egg retrieval goes well  So excited for you!

Dannixo- How is it going with those two kids? 

Cntrygrl- Hope you and baby are doing well


----------



## Noele0002

AFM- I am on CD 31 right now. Longest cycle I've had in months. AF is looming around the corner. I've had a terrible acne break out for the past 5 days. Extremely emotional for the last 5 days. Very cranky for the last two days. Terrible back pain for the last 2 days. Lol let's just say these are the worst pms symptoms I've had in a long time. Probably due to stress.


----------



## star25

Do you test noele? You never know! Sounds like you need to more rest though and take some
More time for yourself xx

Todays scan went well, 27 follicles, going bk weds for scan and egg collection Friday, thank god no more injectons after weds nights trigger shot! Lining today was 8.88mm and follies looking a good size 
Feeling bloated and uncomfortable now, not all the time, mainly in the afternoons depending on hoe much ive been on my feet or working and cant wait for egg collection, after this Thursday I'm off work until I know the outcome, very scary


----------



## Noele0002

Star- So glad everything is going as planned for you!! I really hope this is your month. I think it is great you get to be off work for a while. I'm excited for Friday 

No I'm not testing. Dh and I only bd 2 times this whole month! Before all the meds my cycles were between 30-35 days long. I can only expect them to go back to that.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I'm interested in how your scan went this morning  I'm so excited for Friday for you !!


----------



## star25

Hi it was good and not so good news 
Ive responded a bit too well to the meds and now due to ohss have to freeze all embryos we get and wait and do a fet on another cycle :( 
So disappointing as it will more than likely have to be after Christmas now as have to wait for af to arrive then start on the one after that
I have 35 follicles and 24 of those are mature, I have to trigger with buserelin tonight instead of ovitrelle for egg collection Friday still, bloods were taken to check estrogen levels so unless get a phone call in next hr to say otherwise its a freeze all 
Trying to look at the positives that at least I responded and she said my ovaries were great and that success rates with fet are great too


----------



## Noele0002

Star- sorry to hear about the ohss but at least you still have get as an option. It does suck having to wait though. I'm hoping the egg retrieval goes good today. Remember to think of all of the positives... You responded well and she said your ovaries look great and those are two of the mostimportant things  I am thinking about you today!! Question... Will there be any eggs leftover to ovulate naturally? Is there any chance of conception this cycle without ivf since there were so many eggs? 

AFM- Long cycle.... Today is CD 35. Still no AF. My backache has come and gone. My hormones are a little better... Earlier this week (not exaggerating) I cried multiple times each day. It was a terrible week for me. My acne is STILL horrible though. Then 4 days ago I had light pink spotting on toilet paper when I wiped after dh and I 'dtd'. I assumed it was AF coming so I put a tampon in over night and the next morning there was only a tiny spot on it. I don't know what is going on... I've only have two cycles this long before in my life. The longest was 40 days and the second longest was 35 days. I highly doubt I could be pregnant since we only bd 2 times in the beginning of the cycle. I don't remember exactly what days but if I had to guess they we're both between CD 7-11. Which would probably be too early. 

I know I am not actively ttc right now but it is always frustrating when AF decides to play games. I'm supposed to be celebrating at a Halloween party tomorrow and I would hate to drink if there was even the slightest chance... I might get test tomorrow morning just in case... 

The thing that is throwing me off about all of this is that when the doctor had me sit cycles out and do a natural cycle or when dh and I needed a month or two off from ttc my cycles didn't got back to long 30+ day cycles.


----------



## Noele0002

Dannixo- How are you? How are things going with fostering those two children? I am so curious to see how it is going!

Cntrygrl- How are you and baby doing?


----------



## star25

Hi noele, I would definitely test if I were you, they sound like good signs and as sperm
Can live for up to 5 days it's possible you dtd too early :) 
Even When we're not actively ttc it's always there and something throws a spanner in the works to confuse us! 

Egg collection went well, we got 23 eggs! Embryologist spoke to us and said as weve been trying so long and apart from not always ovulating, theres nothing obvious wrong, she had a theory it would be our egg and sperm are not binding together or sperm not penetrating the egg. Because of this they are going to do normal ivf on half of them and icsi on the other half. The sperm sample today was fine but she wants to do icsi so can see the difference in fertilisation rates between the two. This way if the normal ivf method ones dont fertilise her theory could be right, it's only a small chance she said and might not be the case but seems like a good plan 
Shes going to phone tomorrow with fertilisation rates, scary!
Also I have 5 more days of injectons. 1 daily clexane to prevent blood clots due to ohss and the other is cetrotide which ive been on for a week anyway to balance my hormones out to keep the ohss at bay, also a tablet to prevent blood clots. The clexane injecton is horrible and painful, should be done with these now! Also got ugly white stockings to wear until further notice, even at night to prevent blood clots urggh!!
Got to go back Monday for check up on the ohss, such a pain 
Had another blood test today to check estrogen levels again 
The cannula had to go in twice as the first one had to be forced in as my hand was too cold, when nurse came in to put up drip of paracetamol she wasnt happy with it and it was hurting so they took it out and done another one on other hand, then had a blood test and 2 injectona when got home, feel like a pin cushion! 

Sorry for long post!


----------



## star25

Also I was quite 'with it's for the ec, they said I wouldn't really know what was going on and not remember but I did so luckily didnt hurt! 
Had a mild general anaestheticw tamazepam, fentanyl, midazolam, paracetamol, volterol and antibiotics, been up since 4:30am too, sure I will crash out soon!


----------



## Dannixo

Awesome! Good luck


----------



## Noele0002

Wow star- I honestly had no idea exactly how much work goes into ivf!! That is so crazy. You do sound like a pin cushion. I hope you get plenty of rest this weekend.. so your plan is to wait until AF shows and skip that cycle and go with the next cycle? I think your doctor sounds like a good one and seems like she knows a lot. I really have been thinking of you a lot and my fingers are always crossed for you!!

AFM- no need to test... AF showed this morning on CD 36. Which is ok since we weren't trying but I couldn't figure out why she was so late. Guess I am officially back to irregular cycles. Oh well. Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, hope your well?

I had the call this morning to say 20 of my eggs have fertilised! So relieved
There were actually 22 eggs not 23 as one was just a shell 

10 the done icsi on and 9 of them fertilised as 1 didn't survive the injecton process
12 were normal ivf and left to do their own thing and 12 fertilised! The one that didnt make it did fertilise but fertilised abnormally

I was hoping about 10 would fertilise so completely relieved, I know it's early days and
They wont all make it to freeze ( none of them might!) but it's a really good start so still just taking it one day at a time


----------



## star25

Posted before I saw your posts! 

Thank you Danni :)

Noele, sorry af showed, hope your cycles can regulate again, hows all your course work going? Are getting any more time to yourself?

Yes my plan is to get af whenever it shows, could be anytime especially as still on injectons then stary a FET the cycle after, if I have to get provera the second cycle I will so dont have to wait but it will be after Xmas now 
Also on day 21 of next cycle I will be getting the scratch again, it's part of the trial but will help for the FET cycle to aid implantation


----------



## star25

Although the ivf is a lot it hasnt been as bad as I thought and the only reason I'm still on injections is due to the ohss so just seems a bit worse at the moment


----------



## star25

Also forgot to answer your question noele, I think the cetrotide I was on from day 5 prevents ovulation, also im still on that one to keep the ohss at bay and as it isnt a
Natural ovulation theres no progesterone, I was meant to start progesterone suppositories day of egg collection but didnt need to as no transfer x


----------



## cntrygrl

We are doing well. He is sleeping through the night which is great. Our days seem to be very busy lately. Doctor's appointments or people to see. I ended up with mastitis in my right boob so I've been on antibiotics. Still able to pump and breastfeed though.

Star--It's great that you ended up with so many embryos. I ended up with ohss also. Definitely uncomfortable. When do the doctors plan on doing the transfer?


----------



## star25

Hi cntrygrl, glad you are doing well, my sister's on antibiotics too for that but still managing to bbreastfeed, shes not getting the sleeping through the night though and catching a couple of hrs here and there lol 

Were so pleased with the embryos, they said they were all top quality but just so happy they made it to day 5 and 1 was day 6 as we didnt have the option of a 3 day transfer they had to make it, they said theyre nearly hatching out their shells bless my little frosties 
Ive got nude appointment 16th Dec and think can start A few days after Xmas as soon as af starts or I might newe provera x


----------



## star25

Next appointment not nude! Lol


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay!!!!! You'll be having a late September or October baby depending on AF.


----------



## star25

I was thinking that, fingers crossed it works and it will be the same time as you and my sister, was hoping to have less than a year between her little one and mine if I'm lucky to get a bfp but they will only be a year apart :)


----------



## Noele0002

Hey ladies! I know it's been a little while since I've popped in to say hi. Busy between school and work! How are you all doing? I'm looking forward to hearing updates.


----------



## star25

Hi noele, still waiting here! Having scratch again next cycle then be starting fet cycle after that, nurse consult on 16th Dec 
How are things with you?


----------



## cntrygrl

Sorry I've been missing. I'll hopefully have more time when I go back to work.


----------



## star25

Are you looking forward to Christmas cntrygrl? How is parker jay, bet hes adorable!


----------



## cntrygrl

I am looking forward to Christmas, not looking forward to going back to work on the 15th though. Parker is doing well. He has his two month shots next week :(


----------



## Noele0002

Cntrygrl your little man is so adorable  I can't believe he is already a couple months old!! I hope you are still doing well!

Star- How are you doing? Did you have the scratch yet? I hope this time is going by faster for you! I've still got my fingers crossed for you  I hope you are doing well! 

AFM- Only 1 week left of school until winter break thank goodness!! I can't wait to have a little bit of free time. Life has been continually busy for me so I am definitely ready for a break. 

Dannixo- I hope you are doing well too! I would love to hear an update from you especially about that little boy you were planning on adopting.


----------



## star25

Hi I'm ok thank you, I was meant to have the scratch this cycle but it was too early so having it next cycle then start fet when af comes after that 
Nurse appointment is next Tuesday to discuss meds etc for fet and I'll get provera too as will be CD42 by then and have no sign of af arriving anytime soon! Scratch will then be CD21 

Having some time off to yourself will be good, ive had a good break from ivf and ttc and now looking forward to Xmas with 14 for dinner and 4 children its going to be a busy one! 
Would have been nice to have had a transfer and possible bfp fpr Xmas but hopefully got it to look forward to in the new year now!


----------



## star25

Hi did everyone have a good Christmas and new year? Hope we see lots of bfps for 2015!


----------



## cntrygrl

Christmas was good here. When do you start the IVF process Star?


----------



## star25

Hi, hopefully if all goes to plan will be -

20th Jan - scratch
25th Jan - start provera
3rd Feb - hope to have af then can have baseline scan CD1-3 and start medication for fet 
Will take estrogen tablets for 10-12 days, then scan to check no follicles about to ovulate and that lining is thick enough and if all ok then arrange transfer in next day or so after that 
Will also have progesterone pessaries throughout and injecton on buserelin day of transfer 
I'm hoping transfer will be mid Feb so will know before end of Feb if it's a bfp or not! 

I see your ttc no2 this year, how exciting!!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, glad to hear everyone's doing good. My two foster children are doing good. It's been a struggle but will be worth it in the end. We go to a new fertility center Wednesday.


----------



## star25

Glad to hear you and children are doing well danni, good luck for Wednesday, let us know how you get on


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Yay so exciting. Stick little frosties! We plan on starting again when Parker turns a year old.

Danni-- Good Luck with the new fertility center.


----------



## star25

Ahh thats lovely news cntrygrl, I know I haven't got a bfp but I always think that if this works I want o try for Number 2 as soon as possible so they would be close in age ,also ill have the other frosties so need time to fit them in! 
I know this is all daydreaming as havent even got number 1 but I'm always thinking about ttc! Jist hope little frosty sticks like you say :)


----------



## cntrygrl

How many frosties are you transferring?


----------



## Dannixo

Well.. not good news.. :( The fertility doctor said i can not get pregnant naturally. I have polyps and my only tube is no good. Our only option is IVF, which is $15,000 plus meds. Looks like this is the end of the road for us. Atleast now i won't get my stupid hopes up thinking i can get pregnant.


----------



## star25

So sorry danni, is there any way you can save?


----------



## star25

Cntrygrl, will be having 1 as its the nhs policy and they aim for 1 healthy baby rather than the risk of multiples, I have ticked one to two on the consent form though as if the first one doesnt thaw well they will do another so 1 might not be as good quality, would rather 1 for a safe pregnancy


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Danni. Is there any trials or anything you can be part of? I know my fertility clinic offered me a trial that would be $400 dollars and everything was included. They wanted more experience working with frozen embryos.

Star-- Yes safe is the best way. You will be closely monitored. They released me at 8 weeks to my OB.


----------



## star25

Hope noele is well :) 

I had the scratch tues and I think it actually hurt more than last time, just hope it's all worth it! 
Can start taking provera from next Saturday


----------



## Noele0002

Star- yay! I'm so excited for you to actually be starting the process  I would have lost my patients long ago. I can't wait to hear good news from you!! Sending you tons of babydust. 

Dannixo- I'm so sorry to hear that but I agree with Cntrygrl. You can look for trials. Or save money for it. I know after this year of school for me and hopefully buying a house within the year then I will be saving for IVF too. what are the ages of your foster children?

Cntrygrl- How is baby Parker doing? I bet he is so much fun and getting so big! I think it is awesome that you will be ttc this year. Hopefully your bfp comes sooner than later this time around. 

AFM- I've been keeping busy with school, work, and two new puppies  They are so adorable and lovable! It's been fun but they are hard work. They are going to be big dogs but we don't mind. Other than that nothing going on here. No ttc. It's nice but sometimes I wish we were still trying. We are not even trying naturally right now which is ok with me. Too much going on anyways. 

Well I hope you all are well and I do think of you ladies often  I will check in again soon!


----------



## Vikki19

Hi everyone ! I've been reading all your posts over the last few days. I'm so sorry to hear of all the losses, excited for those who have finally conceived, and hoping that those who have been trying for quite some time have success soon ! 

I am 25, married in July, have been with hubby for 9 years. I have PCOS. I stopped bc last January and only got my period once after that in June. Was put on metformin iin April, made me too sick so i had to stop. I have been to an endocrinologist who did a whole battery of blood work and sent me to a gyn. GYN stated me on provera and 50mg Clomid, no ovulation. Then provera and 100 mg Clomid, ovulated but no pregnancy, met with a fertility specialist about a week ago who said he wanted to try 2more rounds Clomid at 100mg. If that doesn't work, then he wants to check my tubes. Hubby had sperm analysis, no results yet. Street checking my tubes we will do fsh shots, if that doesn't work our last resort will be IVF. 

I haven't been dealing with the process well at all... I've been really depressed since my first round of Clomid didn't work. I'm here to get some support and also hopefully provide some support :)

I am currently on day 2 of provera to bring on AF !


----------



## Dannixo

Noele0002 said:


> Star- yay! I'm so excited for you to actually be starting the process  I would have lost my patients long ago. I can't wait to hear good news from you!! Sending you tons of babydust.
> 
> Dannixo- I'm so sorry to hear that but I agree with Cntrygrl. You can look for trials. Or save money for it. I know after this year of school for me and hopefully buying a house within the year then I will be saving for IVF too. what are the ages of your foster children?
> 
> Cntrygrl- How is baby Parker doing? I bet he is so much fun and getting so big! I think it is awesome that you will be ttc this year. Hopefully your bfp comes sooner than later this time around.
> 
> AFM- I've been keeping busy with school, work, and two new puppies  They are so adorable and lovable! It's been fun but they are hard work. They are going to be big dogs but we don't mind. Other than that nothing going on here. No ttc. It's nice but sometimes I wish we were still trying. We are not even trying naturally right now which is ok with me. Too much going on anyways.
> 
> Well I hope you all are well and I do think of you ladies often  I will check in again soon!

I've looked for trials and couldn't find any. We'd try saving money but that's not an option right now. Or foster kiddos are 3 and 5. I have a friend who might be a surrogate for us though.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I have everything crossed for you that you get those frosties in there!

Noele-- Parker is doing great. Changing everyday. Puppies are a lot of work especially big ones, Lol. I want to see pictures of them.

Danni-- That is awesome that you found someone that is willing to be a surrogate. Just make sure you trust this person completely, unfortunately they have more rights than you do over the child.

Vikki- Hi and Welcome. I did 6 rounds of Clomid. It worked once on the 3rd round, but ended in a MC at 6 weeks. I was referred to a fertility specialist we did all the injections like we were doing IVF, but did IUI. Best of luck to you and I hope your specialist has options and answers for you.


----------



## star25

Vikki, welcome, hope you have success with the Clomid, I'm starting provera this sat to get af for my frozen embryo transfer, its all difficult but will be worth it in the end 

Noele, I'm beginning to lose my patience lol but keep thinking of the end goal! 

Cntrygrl, glad to hear parker is doing well :)

Danni, that could be good news about the surrogate, would that be cheaper than ivf?


----------



## Noele0002

Star- How is it going? Where are you at in the IVF process? I hope all is going well.


----------



## cntrygrl

Is it time to plant the frosty yet?


----------



## star25

Hi ladies :)

Nearly there lol, I'm on 14th day of taking estrogen tablets, went for scan on Monday to check lining and it was 7mm, they like it to be over 8mm before starting progesterone so go back this Tuesday coming, if all ok start progesterone and transfer will be the following Tuesday at last! 

How are you both? X


----------



## cntrygrl

Doing great! We put an offer in on a house yesterday.


----------



## star25

Oh wow exciting cntrygrl, in time for no. 2 ;)


----------



## star25

Transfer is next Monday 10:45!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay!!!!! So happy for you! I can't wait, I have everything crossed for you and lots of :dust: Lol, Yes in time for #2.


----------



## star25

Thank you cntrygrl, so excited! Also trying to keep realistic in case doesn't work lol
X


----------



## Noele0002

Star- I am so excited for you  Can't wait for Monday!! I do agree though about keeping realistic just in case but at the same time this is very exciting because you have been waiting so long. I have everything crossed for you!!! Update us on how everything goes!!

Cntrygrl- That is awesome about the house  I hope you get it! Keep us updated!


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy Transfer Day Star!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## star25

Thank you cntrygrl, I'm now pupo with 1 grade 5BB blast on board! Otd is weds 11th but still debating whether or not to test before then eeek! X


----------



## cntrygrl

So Exciting!!! Lol I'd be testing everyday. I'm POAS addict though.


----------



## star25

I'm reading a lot of people getting a bfp 5 days past 5 day transfer so its tempting but so scary!
I've got a sore throat and a cold that started yesterday, so typical it had to happen now, the embryo I had transferred had started hatching but should be hatched out of its shell today and attach to uterine wall tomorrow (I hope!)


----------



## cntrygrl

I ended up with a cold for both my pregnancies, the mc and Parker.

I am so excited for you!


----------



## star25

Wish me luck for tomorrow, I'm going to brave it and test! only cos I know though if its negative I'm still in with a chance as its early 5dp5dt, 10dpo 
feeling a few twinges today but nothing major which is worrying but keep telling myself lots of people don't have any symptoms x


----------



## Noele0002

Star- Sending you tons of babydust for tomorrow!!! I'm praying for good news  Make sure to update us right away


----------



## star25

Ive got a bfp!! Cant believe it, done a cheapie and thought saw a shadow of a line but then thought I was imagining it so dipped a frer and got a positive, its faint but it's there! 
Its not official til weds though so been cautious xx


----------



## Dannixo

Congratulations!


----------



## star25

Thank you danni, bit worried as its quite faint but then I'm
Only 10dpo so didnt even expect to see anything x


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, todays test is darker! I'll upload the pics, they're not great photos and you can see it much better in real life x
 



Attached Files:







6dpt.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 7









6dptr.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 7









6dptransfer.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 6









embiexx.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## star25

1st pic are todays tests, 2nd and 3rd pics yesterdays on the left and todays on the right x


----------



## star25

you cant really see it on the cheapies in a photo but they're looking much more obvious in real life and darker than yesterdays x


----------



## star25

Todays tests and progression :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







7dpt.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4









7dptr.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 4









7dptra.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Noele0002

Oh my gosh star! I am so excited for you  Congrats!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! Don't worry about not feeling any different. I certainly didn't. Everything I felt was from the OHSS and I didn't have any morning sickness. My craving in the beginning was steak and veggies. So happy for you!


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies :) I'm starting to feel symptoms kicking in though with the most annoying one being insomnia! I just lay there awake for hours but I'm too scared to get up in case the progesterone leaks out, plus I'm testing daily so don't want to feel the need to pee in the night!


----------



## cntrygrl

The insomnia is one of the not so fun things. It's really annoying at the end of pregnancy when all you want to do is sleep.


----------



## Noele0002

Star- how's it going?? How are you feeling?? Any symptoms or anything?? I'm still so happy for you  Have you had bloodwork and scans yet??


----------



## star25

Hi noele, I'm good thank you, had beta last weds which was 87 which is good as they neeDee it to be over 50 and preferably between 80-90 , first scan is 31/3 which will be 7 weeks
Symptoms arent too bad, headaches on and off, cramps are on and off throughout the day, last night I had quite a strong one though that lasted 1-2 minutes so that's got me worried, the insomnia has passed now and more tired during the day, I'm just constantly worried though, especially about tje strong cramp last night
How are you? X


----------



## cntrygrl

Don't worry too much about the cramps. I literally felt like I was going to get my period the first 2 weeks of knowing I was pregnant.


----------



## star25

Thank you cntrygrl, I dont mind them as reasurring that everything is growing down there but the odd stronger one I could live without as makes me worry!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Happy Belated Mother's Day to you.

Parker says "Happy St. Patrick's Day!"
 



Attached Files:







Parker St. Paddy's.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## star25

Ahh thank you cntrygrl, what a cutie, love the t shirt!! 

My sister sent me flowers yesterday saying 'to the best mum I know you'll be' was lovely

Today is dh bday so going out for dinner later, not that I feel like it at mo, got the sore throat and fluey feeling back, hoping the vitamins kick in and stop me getting anymore germs after this!


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- Aww feel better and thank you.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- How are you feeling? Hope everything is going well. Do you have a journal?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## star25

Hi cntrygrl I haven't got a journal but might start one actually, I'm ok thank you today the tiredness has kicked in! I'm trying not to nap during the day though as y cough/sore throat is still hanging around and it's hard enough to sleep at night with that without napping during the day! 

Had my GP appointment today to book in pregnancy, midwife called today and have an appointment next weds at 2:45 , scan is next Tuesday so praying everything is ok 

How are you and how is everyone else? X


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay! The first scan is so exciting. Can't wait!


----------



## Noele0002

Star- How did the scan go? I might be quiet lately but I'm always checking in for updates


----------



## star25

Hi :) scan went well thank you, saw the heartbeat was so amazing, baby measured 6w1d and I'm 6w6d but nurse said it's fine as measuring them this early they can be out by a few days as quite hard to measure and could have been curled up, got midwife this afternoon so been a busy couple of days, how have you been? X


----------



## star25

here's the scan pic, the grey circle to the right of baby is the yolk sac x
 



Attached Files:







1st scan.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cntrygrl

So exciting! It must have felt amazing to see the little heartbeat flickering away :hugs:


----------



## star25

Thank you, it was, started crying lol but managed to control myself x


----------



## Noele0002

Oh star that is great news  

I'm doing great! Moving this month and wrapping up the last month of the semester for school. The weather is getting warmer so I have nothing tocomplain about


----------



## Noele0002

Well I guess AF decided not to show this month... I'm CD 40! The longest cycle I've ever had was 37 days. Dh and I are not actively trying any more but we also are not preventing either. I still keep track of my cycles but not ovulation. I tested 3 days ago with an extra hpt I had from back in September. It was negative with in the 10 minute window. I did look again hours later because I always do that for some stupid reason. There was a faint blue line. I still wrote it off as a negative test though because it wasn't there that I know of during the 10 minute window. I thought for sure AF would show but now days later I still have no AF. I'm debating on taking another test just to wash the idea out of my head. Is it ridiculous that I am still hopeful I will see a BFP even after almost four years of ttc?? I feel ridiculous anyways lol but I guess to me life without hope sounds dreadful!! 

Anyways, I hope everyone is doing well!! 

Star- How often will you be going in for ultrasounds?


----------



## Noele0002

Now that I'm thinking about it, I remember feeling pain while dh and I were dtd a few weeks ago so maybe it was a cyst or a really late ovulation.


----------



## star25

It's not ridiculous noele, anything is possible and your right not to give up hope, hope is the only thing tbat kept me going and it will happen for you so you have no reason to give up hoping
If I were you I would test again, if you can use a frer as definitely the best
Good luck and hope you see your bfp! X


----------



## star25

Forgot to say ive got a 12 week scan 8th may, I'll be 12w2d and after that it's just a 20 week one, see the midwife every 4 week's who will listen to the heartbeat from 16 weeks


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- I'm surprised you haven't had weekly scans. I had one every week up until 8 weeks when the specialist released me. How are you feeling?

Noele-- It is completely normal to hope and wish. I don't think you're crazy at all. I would definitely test again. Personally I'm not a fan of FRER's. I'm all for cheap dollar store ones with the extra thick line. 

Danni-- How is everything going with you?


----------



## Dannixo

Pretty good, foster kiddos went home. Waiting on our next set to arrive!


----------



## star25

Cntrygrl just seen you're expecting number 2 ! Congratulations xx

Danni, noele, how are you? Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay for team pink Star! 

Yes after all the meds and treatments we went through to get Parker. This one was okay lets have sex and BAM pregnant! Still cautious as we lost one in May also.


----------



## star25

Sorry about your loss in may, it's funny hoe life goes though like you said after all the treatment a natural bfp, so pleased for you xx


----------



## star25

And yes yay for team pink! We caved and found out, didnt mind either way but cant wait for her to arrive now!


----------



## cntrygrl

Do you have any names picked out yet? Do you have a journal, mine is linked in my signature?


----------



## star25

So far the only name we agree on is Madeline, I'm a nightmare for changing my mind though but so far I haven't with this one!
I haven't started a journal but will go on yours x


----------

